# DISCUSS: *** World's Best Skyline ***



## Monkey

Discuss this week's topic here. 

But please note - if you post too many images, I will delete them all. Try to have some consideration for people with slower Internet connections and/or slower computers, otherwise the thread becomes unreadable.


----------



## Monkey

This is going to be very, very close between NY and HK I think...


----------



## spyguy

Let's make some bets:
The poll choices will be HK, NYC, and Chi

Then it'll end up:
New York-45%
Hong Kong-35%
Chicago-20%


----------



## Jo

Template for voting or nominating in general. Useable, just cut and paste

1. My skyline
2. Best skyline
3. 2nd best skyline

edit: not a comment to the post above


----------



## Marcanadian

I hope hk wins this one. ny is still awesome though. I dunno its gonna be close.


----------



## Cliff

Why discuss something that has been discussed so many times before?

Lets use something like best skyline outside USA and China.


----------



## Bitxofo

Cliff said:


> Why discuss something that has been discussed so many times before?
> 
> Lets use something like best skyline outside USA and China.


Good idea!
I agree with you.


----------



## Küsel

New York and Hong Kong - everything else far off if you like skyscraper skylines 
As a highrise sea: Sao Paulo


----------



## neilio

i honestly think toronto is one of the best and soon to be the best, its not height, mass or over all quantity of skyscrapers that do it for me, the skyline has to have a distinctive shape and look to it and i think Toronto's is amazing looking, it looks planned the way it is laid out and isnt as random as NewYork or sydney, and yes i am an artist so i see things differently then allot of other people.


----------



## Anymodal

i never can decide between NY and HK


----------



## Bombay Boy

hk quite easily. in a much more striking setting as well


----------



## pablofarrugia

i think an underdog should win this. ie Toronto

NY beats HK because it has the classical alure of a skyline. With a blend of old and new skyscrapers into one. HK is modern, and its buildings looks similar to a majority of the buildings around the world


----------



## Butcher

I think that Hong Kong is going to win this over NYC by a small margin. Personally, I like both about the same.


----------



## Siopao

Hong Kong is the best in the world.. NO DOUBT  NY is ok but then its getting old, no offense to the fellow New Yorkers


----------



## Siopao

neilio said:


> i honestly think toronto is one of the best and soon to be the best, its not height, mass or over all quantity of skyscrapers that do it for me, the skyline has to have a distinctive shape and look to it and i think Toronto's is amazing looking, it looks planned the way it is laid out and isnt as random as NewYork or sydney, and yes i am an artist so i see things differently then allot of other people.



I agree .. but HK still the best :yes:


----------



## ironchapman

I prefer Chicago because of some of its buildings and the way it looks when seen from Lake Michigan.


----------



## Desven

NYC is the best i think!


----------



## xXPimpinPunjabiXx

NYC's skyline is old...but unlike HK, it has old skyscarpers and new glass beauties too..whereas HK has same kinda of skyscarpers....either the tall white appartment buildings or a tall glass building....new york has a variety and has every kind of skyscarper....so yeah...NYC RULES !  HK is still nice tho


----------



## redstone

I honestly think NY's skyline is pretty much a majority of brown skyscrapers of roughly the same shape.....


----------



## chris9

redstone said:


> I honestly think NY's skyline is pretty much a majority of brown skyscrapers of roughly the same shape.....


Well, wrong! Think again.


----------



## New York Yankee

and Chicago....


----------



## BRISBANE

......


----------



## dubaiflo

HK .. no chance for NY imo.


----------



## weill

NY


----------



## Mr.Skyscraper

Chicago all the way baby!!!!!! Lake Michigan, the Sears, John Hancock, the Trump, and possibly the Fordham...its simply the best!
1.) chicago
2.) hong kong
3.) toronto


----------



## ۩SkyScraper۩

Hong Kong...............................................NY...............METROMANILA........Toronto


----------



## LeCom

New York


----------



## Faz90

*New York City!!!*


----------



## Metroland

Most likely HK.


----------



## Blue_Sky

HK
NY
Chicago


----------



## sharpie20

hong kong


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

hong kong


----------



## ncon

HK
NYC
SH


----------



## Nerima#

xXPimpinPunjabiXx said:


> NYC's skyline is old...but unlike HK, it has old skyscarpers and new glass beauties too.


I agree with this comment.
New York City’s buildings are old, looks crummy, brownish and grayish.
I prefer Chicago skyline to New York City one, so this is how my list came out.
 
1 HongKong
2 Chicago
3 Singapore
4 NewYorkCity


----------



## luv2bebrown

HK 
Chicago
Singapore


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

New York


----------



## swerveut

HK by a mile, then Chicago, then NY.


----------



## Siopao

HONG KONG! 
SINGAPORE
NEw YORK


----------



## allan_dude

1. HK
2. NY
3. Chicago
_________________
In Order


----------



## SGoico

Same as above,

HK
NYC
Chicago


----------



## Liwwadden

for me no discussion , it just ís New York!


----------



## Manila-X

No discussion either, it's Hong Kong  New York is no.2!


----------



## Goku

Top 3 list: 

1. NYC
2. HK
3. Chicago or Toronto


----------



## Skybean

1. Hong Kong
1.5 TORONTO















2. New York
3. Chicago / Shanghai


----------



## CrazyCanuck

1.HK
2.NY
3.Shanghai
4.Chicago
5 Toronto


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.NEW YORK
2.HONGKONG
3.CHICAGO
4.SYDNEY
5.SHANGHAI
6.TOKYO
7.SEOUL
8.MANILA
9.SEATTLE
10.TORONTO


----------



## Skybean

Alright I've modified my list to factor in the element of bias. It's fair now.


----------



## BinALAin

Hong Kong is the best in the world


----------



## dom

I think Tokyo's skyline is one of the most underrated. I'm not saying its better than New York, Chicago or Hong Kongs but that it isn't that far behind, and, from certain angles is a match for them.

The Nishi-Shinjuku skyline with Mount Fuji behind it at sunset is simply awesome. This photo is taken from the Bunkyo Civic Centre.










Here is an entirely different skyline view, looking over the Sumida-Gawa river. The way the red aircraft lights which switch on and off in an unsynchonised way really epitomise the city.










This photo is from the Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building and shows the scale and density of the Tokyo skyline.


----------



## wjfox

dom said:


> I think Tokyo's skyline is one of the most underrated. I'm not saying its better than New York, Chicago or Hong Kongs but that it isn't that far behind, and, from certain angles is a match for them.


I agree!


----------



## probe

tokyo's skyline is gud but its colorless i think!

hongkong is very nice "symphony of lights"

but i still choose NEWYORK!


----------



## tejada

1.) Hong kong
2.) New York
3.) Panamá City


----------



## ch1le

Hong Kong
New York
Chicago

someothers.


----------



## Manila-X

probe said:


> tokyo's skyline is gud but its colorless i think!
> 
> hongkong is very nice "symphony of lights"
> 
> but i still choose NEWYORK!


Tokyo's skyline is ok though I find most of it's skyscrapers too uniform and lack the variety that Hong Kong and New York have. 

Tokyo though lack some supertalls.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.newyork
2.hongkong
3.chicago
4.shanghai
5.sydney
6.tokyo
7.toronto
8.bangkok
9.manila
10.kuala lumpur


----------



## Manila-X

I still think Hong Kong has the best skyline in the world! New York's skyline is impressive as well but they're status as skyscraper capital is history!


----------



## globill

Chicago, followed by Hong Kong and then New York.

NY without the WTC on the south, looks lumpy and undefined. After they rebuidl something, maybe it will improve. But now, it's like Mona Lisa with her smile erased.

Chicago has the peaks and valleys, which no other city can match. A true man-made mountain range set against a great lake and the never-ending midwestern sky.


----------



## globill

other honorable mentions should include Shanghai, Seoul, Tokyo, and Pittsburgh, for its incredibly beautiful setting.


----------



## Manila-X

Chicago has an impressive skyline but lacks the density that both Hong Kong and New York have! I still put Chicago as no.3


----------



## spyguy

Density doesn't necessarily make a skyline the best. It's a combination of density, various styles, and placement that make a good skyline, and in this regard I think that Chicago easily beats most.


----------



## Manila-X

spyguy999 said:


> Density doesn't necessarily make a skyline the best. It's a combination of density, various styles, and placement that make a good skyline, and in this regard I think that Chicago easily beats most.


True but I still think density is still an important factor 

But if I happen to compare Chicago's skyline with Sao Paulo, I'll still go with Chicago's skyline! Sao Paulo may have a greater skyline density than Chicago but it city lack the height and definitely, quality! 

Hong Kong on the other hand has density, not just density but quality and height as well. HK's skyline is placed well and it's geographic location makes it nice! 

I still think HK deserves the title for world's best skyline


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.newyork
2.hongkong
3.chicago
4.singapore
5.tokyo
6.manila
7.seoul
8.bkk
9.KL
10.sydney


----------



## DG

hands down, Hong Kong rules


----------



## Bandini

The mountains behind Hong Kong destroy what should be the best skyline in the world; because of that, I choose Chicago, over New York, as the best skyline.


----------



## mumbojumbo

Seoul


----------



## JoSin

Bandini said:


> The mountains behind Hong Kong destroy what should be the best skyline in the world; because of that, I choose Chicago, over New York, as the best skyline.


I totally agree with you. It looks like the skyscrapers are dwarfed by the mountains. It dont look nice with them.


----------



## Manila-X

JoSin said:


> I totally agree with you. It looks like the skyscrapers are dwarfed by the mountains. It dont look nice with them.


The natural setting is what makes HK's skyline look really nice! What other city has this kind of panorama where you can see a world class skyline with a Peak on the background! It makes HK's skyline look extraordinary!

Can NY or Chicago view it's skyline like this!


----------



## spyguy

No, but can HK view its skyline like in New York or in Chicago? No, because every location is unique and special.


----------



## boogo

HK wins easily, NYC skyline is grey and old. In next 30 years most of bigger chinese cities will have better skyline then NYC.


----------



## Manila-X

spyguy said:


> No, but can HK view its skyline like in New York or in Chicago? No, because every location is unique and special.


True, Anyway about New York's skyline becoming grey and old, it ain't over yet cause the city has alot of new developments happening!


----------



## Alboboy11

plus, if u live in New York, u'd like that old feel in some parts of the city...its not good to always progress and forget about the past...

New York's beautiful old style buildings with masonry contrasts with the new glass buildings...i think it's a good contrast, and makes it more unique than any other city in the world...

BTW, the only reason New York has old grey buildings that are actualyl skyscpraers is because New York was the ONLY place around the world really making an attempt to build skyscrapers at that time...new york is not gonna destroy these buildings to suit the rest of the world...New York is FAR more advanced than any other place when it comes to architecture...


----------



## Marcanadian

HK for sure. Just a majority of skyscrapers


----------



## Manila-X

Again, Hong Kong is not just a city of skyscrapers but quality ones as well. Some of Asia's landmark scrapers are in HK


----------



## Art Deco

WANCH said:


> The natural setting is what makes HK's skyline look really nice! What other city has this kind of panorama where you can see a world class skyline with a Peak on the background! It makes HK's skyline look extraordinary!
> 
> Can NY or Chicago view it's skyline like this!


I completely agree with you, WANCH. And you know what? Hong Kong _DOES_ have the best skyline in the world and that's coming from somebody who is as passionate as anybody about New York and its skyscrapers. I've accepted it and I'm no longer in denial about it... my mind has been opened and there are a few things I always knew in the back of my mind but never said because it would be making a case for Hong Kong:

First of all, I'm getting sick of all the comments about New York and Chicago having _suuuuuuuch_ an advantage over HK when it comes to "classic skyscrapers" and "historical architecture". While that may be true, a majority of people here make themselves sound so superior and downgrading about it that it makes me want to hurl. They go around acting as if Hong Kong could do jackshit about it, like it too, was building skyscrapers around the sametime and still got completely blown out of the water -- It wasn't.

But here's something oh, so interesting --- What Hong Kong lacks in the historical architecture department, it makes up for by kicking New York and Chicago's asses to the curb and out into moving traffic on a highway when it comes to post-modern and futuristic design and this is when both of those cities are still capable of building skyscrapers. But you know what? They may as well be in the same position Hong Kong was in when they were building all the "classics" and "timeless masterpieces" in the 20s, 30s (and I guess uh, the 70s) because they can't do anything about being the shit in the toilet that is inevitably flushed _down_!

I can't wait until I get to visit the City of Life in March. :cheers:


----------



## Khanabadosh

Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X

At least the old Bank Of China building has been preserved but in the 21st century, classical skyscrapers are that important at all. They rather look into the future and that's what Hong Kong is doing.

Art Deco, the only thing I can say, one picture is enough to describe the world's best skyline compared to those who flood this thread with pics of their skylines where in fact it's not even no.1!


----------



## Art Deco

WANCH said:


> At least the old Bank Of China building has been preserved but in the 21st century, classical skyscrapers are that important at all. They rather look into the future and that's what Hong Kong is doing.
> 
> Art Deco, the only thing I can say, one picture is enough to describe the world's best skyline compared to those who flood this thread with pics of their skylines where in fact it's not even no.1!


The pic you posted above is one of the most impressive HK pics I've ever seen on the internet. I want it in big wallpaper form!


----------



## Manila-X

Unfortunately, they're not mine and the credit goes to the photographers 

But once I get myself a good camera, I'll be taking alot of pictures and I mean alot!


----------



## Audiomuse

1. NY 
2 Chicago
3 Seoul
4 HK
5 Tokyo
6 Toronto
7 Shanghai
8 Frankfurt
9 Shenzen


----------



## Manila-X

macon4ever said:


> 1. NY
> 2 Chicago
> 3 Seoul
> 4 HK
> 5 Tokyo
> 6 Toronto
> 7 Shanghai
> 8 Frankfurt
> 9 Shenzen


Seoul better than HK! Are you serious?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.NYC
2.HONGKONG
3,CHICAGO
4.SINGAPORE
5.SYDNEY
6.TOKYO
7.SEOUL
8.SHANGHAI
9.MANILA
10.KL


----------



## JoSin

I realise that Asia has nicer skylines than other continents...
I think its because we develop at the late century...where buildings look nicer.


----------



## JoSin

Art Deco said:


> I completely agree with you, WANCH. And you know what? Hong Kong _DOES_ have the best skyline in the world and that's coming from somebody who is as passionate as anybody about New York and its skyscrapers. I've accepted it and I'm no longer in denial about it... my mind has been opened and there are a few things I always knew in the back of my mind but never said because it would be making a case for Hong Kong:
> 
> First of all, I'm getting sick of all the comments about New York and Chicago having _suuuuuuuch_ an advantage over HK when it comes to "classic skyscrapers" and "historical architecture". While that may be true, a majority of people here make themselves sound so superior and downgrading about it that it makes me want to hurl. They go around acting as if Hong Kong could do jackshit about it, like it too, was building skyscrapers around the sametime and still got completely blown out of the water -- It wasn't.
> 
> But here's something oh, so interesting --- What Hong Kong lacks in the historical architecture department, it makes up for by kicking New York and Chicago's asses to the curb and out into moving traffic on a highway when it comes to post-modern and futuristic design and this is when both of those cities are still capable of building skyscrapers. But you know what? They may as well be in the same position Hong Kong was in when they were building all the "classics" and "timeless masterpieces" in the 20s, 30s (and I guess uh, the 70s) because they can't do anything about being the shit in the toilet that is inevitably flushed _down_!
> 
> I can't wait until I get to visit the City of Life in March. :cheers:


I would like some feedback...does singapore lack in historical or colonial architecture?


----------



## JoSin

By the way I love new York and Chicago as it is...there is no need for them to tear down old buildings cos they are and represent the pioneers of skyscrapers and are unique and special. These buildings were built in early 20th century i guess...so of course they are not futuristic, but Wanch...different skylines have different designs, and quality. We should not compare each other's skylines actually. There is no need for it...


----------



## Manila-X

JoSin said:


> By the way I love new York and Chicago as it is...there is no need for them to tear down old buildings cos they are and represent the pioneers of skyscrapers and are unique and special. These buildings were built in early 20th century i guess...so of course they are not futuristic, but Wanch...different skylines have different designs, and quality. We should not compare each other's skylines actually. There is no need for it...


Most of these classical buildings in NY and Chicago are actually preserved. But some of the inside are rennovated though.

Anyway skylines are sometimes worth comparing since one skyline is different from the other. 

And on Singapore, there are a few classic skyscrapers in Shenton Way which also resembles the Old Bank Of China building in HK


----------



## redstone

Actually Shenton Way has quite few skyscapers beacause the occupy very long plots, formerly on the site of old row shophouses. So the podiums are very long and narrow.

Cecil Street and Robinson Road has more skyscrapers.


----------



## hkskyline

I think the key to a great skyline is visibility. New York, Hong Kong, and Chicago all have good vantage points to view their buildings (ie. New York from New Jersey, Hong Kong from the Peak, and Chicago from Lake Michigan).


----------



## BoCHK

I'm quite surprised that people are citing natural surroundings as the reason for HK not having the world's greatest skyline. What else can I say other than that I completely, 110% disagree. The skyline sitting on a small island at the edge of one of the world's busiest harbour's with a green mountainous/hilly backdrop give it outright one of the most incomparable settings on the entire planet; certainly better than New York or Chicago by far. IMHO.


----------



## Gandhi

For me: Chicago, HK, Shanghai, NY, Toronto, Shenzen, Seoul


----------



## Manila-X

BoCHK said:


> I'm quite surprised that people are citing natural surroundings as the reason for HK not having the world's greatest skyline. What else can I say other than that I completely, 110% disagree. The skyline sitting on a small island at the edge of one of the world's busiest harbour's with a green mountainous/hilly backdrop give it outright one of the most incomparable settings on the entire planet; certainly better than New York or Chicago by far. IMHO.


I definitely agree!

HK skyline, there are also other vantage points to view HK's skyline like from other Peaks like the ones in Kowloon and also from the harbour


----------



## spyguy

^Yeah, you've told us many times that you agree


----------



## Manila-X

Though not the best skylines, San Francisco and Seattle also has that visibility advantage except when there's a fog!


----------



## Audiomuse

WANCH said:


> Seoul better than HK! Are you serious?


yeash


----------



## wjfox

5 years ago, I would have said New York.

Now, it's Hong Kong.


----------



## JDRS

It's got to be Hong Kong in my opinion followed by New York


----------



## cncity

Hongkong followed by New York...thers no competition for these 2 cities..


----------



## CKID

NEW YORK!!! 
TORONTO !!!!!
MEXICO CITY !!!

In North America that is.........!!! 
They have the greatest # of skyscrapers!!!!   


:gaah: :righton: :lurker: :applause: m))


----------



## Manila-X

CKID said:


> NEW YORK!!!
> TORONTO !!!!!
> MEXICO CITY !!!
> 
> In North America that is.........!!!
> They have the greatest # of skyscrapers!!!!
> 
> 
> :gaah: :righton: :lurker: :applause: m))


Would be better to post that in Best North American skyline!


----------



## Manila-X

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html

How many North American cities are in the top 10?

[1]*1	108672	Hong Kong	China	3596	Union Square phase 7 (484m, u/c)
[2]*2	35319	New York (incl. Jersey City, Guttenberg)	USA	866	One World Trade Center (417m, destroyed)
[3]*3	16784	Tokyo	Japan	523	Mid Town Tower (248m, u/c)
[4]*4	14843	Shanghai	China	428	Shanghai World Financial Center (492m, u/c)
[5]*5	14579	Chicago	USA	327	Sears Tower (442m)
[6]*6	11889	Bangkok	Thailand	410	Baiyoke Tower II (304m)
[9]*7	11781	Dubai	UAE	177	Burj Dubai (705m, u/c)
[10]*8	8027	Seoul	South Korea	356	Tower Palace 3, Tower G (264m)
[7]*9	7692	Singapore	Singapore	295	Republic Plaza (295m)
[8]*10	7343	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	202	Petronas Tower I (452m)
[11]*11	6778	Shenzhen	China	184	Shun Hing Square (384m)
[12]*12	6445	Chongqing	China	235	Wanhao Financial Center (357m, u/c)
[17]*13	6163	Guangzhou	China	155	CITIC Plaza (391m)
[13]*14	5940	Manila (incl. Makati, Mandaluyong, Ortigas, Quezon City)	Philippines	174	PBCOM Tower (259m)
[14]*15	5531	Toronto (inc. Mississauga)	Canada	241	First Canadian Place (298m)
[16]*16	4609	Houston	USA	107	JP MorganChase Tower (305m)
[15]*17	4599	Sydney (incl. Bondi, North Sydney, Chatswood)	Australia	134	Chifley Tower (244m)
[18]*18	4536	Osaka (incl. Izumisano)	Japan	112	Rinku Gate Tower (256m)
[20]*19	4460	Moscow	Russia	124	Federation, Tower A (345m, u/c)
[27]*20	4170	Miami (incl. Miami Beach)	USA	103	Met 3 (264m, u/c)


----------



## spyguy

This is a thread about world's best skyline. Density/quantity is only one factor. The fact that North American skylines generally lack in this category is made up for in quality (something Asia doesn't have).


----------



## Krzycho

The perfect skyline shouldn`t be to much density (like NY, HK), ofcourse it shouldn`t be leaky but it should be loosely like Chicago IMO.


----------



## Manila-X

How about this 

*Hong Kong*

Height: 10
Quantity: 10 
Density: 10 
Presentation: 10 
Organization: 10
Quality (individual collection): 9.5

*New York*

Height: 10
Quantity: 9.5 
Density: 9.5 
Presentation: 9.5 
Organization: 10
Quality (individual collection): 10

*Chicago*

Height: 10
Quantity: 9 
Density: 8.5 
Presentation: 10 
Organization: 10
Quality (individual collection): 10


----------



## Tom_Green

Dubai  :jk:

Maybe later 


I like New York`s skyline the best.
Kowloon needs a big skyline, too.


----------



## Manila-X

Even in the future, HK will still have a better skyline than Dubai even if that city has an army of Burjs 

Kowloon's skyline is already getting big especially when the ICC gets completed. But despite all those, Kowloon's skyline is not as photographic and presentable compared to HK Island.

*Dubai (as of today)*

Height: 9
Quantity: 8.5 
Density: 7.5
Presentation: 10 
Organization: 10
Quality (individual collection): 9


----------



## jdooz121




----------



## Manila-X

Toronto the best is a complete joke man! Even Chicago's skyline is much better!

*Toronto*

Height: 9
Quantity: 8 
Density: 7.5
Presentation: 10 
Organization: 10
Quality (individual collection): 8


----------



## depressio

WANCH said:


> How about this
> 
> *Hong Kong*
> 
> Height: 10
> Quantity: 10
> Density: 10
> Presentation: 10
> Organization: 10
> Quality (individual collection): 9.5
> 
> *New York*
> 
> Height: 10
> Quantity: 9.5
> Density: 9.5
> Presentation: 9.5
> Organization: 10
> Quality (individual collection): 10


Bullshit, NY has far more than Hong Kong in terms of skyscrapers. Maybe HK has more BUILDINGS, but NY has way more over 300'/90m.
Also WTF why did you give NY a lower score for density?! Yeah, maybe not as good presentation (as NY really has several different skylines), but density, bullshit. NY outclasses HK. Not that HK is not incredible, and it's definitely in the same eschelon as NY, but it's not better than NY.

_My_ ratings:

*New York*
Height: 9
Quantity: 10
Density: 10
Presentation: 8
Organization: 9
Quality: 10

*Hong Kong*
Height: 9
Quantity: 9
Density: 10
Presentation: 9
Organization: 7
Quality: 8

*Chicago*
Height: 10
Quantity: 7
Density: 7
Presentation: 10
Organization: 10
Quality: 10

HK has way too many commie blocks to deserve a 10 in quality. And the way that Cheung Kong blocks Bank of China is just one thing that screws it up for Organization.


----------



## Manila-X

depressio said:


> Bullshit, NY has far more than Hong Kong in terms of skyscrapers. Maybe HK has more BUILDINGS, but NY has way more over 300'/90m.
> Also WTF why did you give NY a lower score for density?! Yeah, maybe not as good presentation (as NY really has several different skylines), but density, bullshit. NY outclasses HK. Not that HK is not incredible, and it's definitely in the same eschelon as NY, but it's not better than NY.
> 
> _My_ ratings:
> 
> *New York*
> Height: 9
> Quantity: 10
> Density: 10
> Presentation: 8
> Organization: 9
> Quality: 10
> 
> *Hong Kong*
> Height: 9
> Quantity: 9
> Density: 10
> Presentation: 9
> Organization: 7
> Quality: 8
> 
> *Chicago*
> Height: 10
> Quantity: 7
> Density: 7
> Presentation: 10
> Organization: 10
> Quality: 10
> 
> HK has way too many commie blocks to deserve a 10 in quality. And the way that Cheung Kong blocks Bank of China is just one thing that screws it up for Organization.


What's the minimum height to be called a skyscraper? Face the facts that HK has more than New York.

Well doesn't NY have alot of commieblocks as well? You can see alot of them right next to the Financial District in the Lower East Side!

From World's Best Skylines

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html

[1]*1	108672	Hong Kong	China	3596	Union Square phase 7 (484m, u/c)
[2]*2	35319	New York (incl. Jersey City, Guttenberg)	USA	866	One World Trade Center (417m, destroyed)


----------



## ReddAlert

The worlds best skyline is Chicago. Sure, it doesnt have the density or amount of buildings as NYC or HK....but its still incredible.


----------



## Manila-X

Everybody's got their own opinions but I'll still go for HK


----------



## Skybean

depressio said:


> Bullshit, NY has far more than Hong Kong in terms of skyscrapers. *Maybe HK has more BUILDINGS, but NY has way more over 300'/90m.*
> Also WTF why did you give NY a lower score for density?! Yeah, maybe not as good presentation (as NY really has several different skylines), but density, bullshit. NY outclasses HK. Not that HK is not incredible, and it's definitely in the same eschelon as NY, but it's not better than NY.


Not according to Emporis. Unless you have a better source than Emporis, then I see no basis for this claim.
*
Number over 90m:*
*New York:* 580 (200 Cadman Plaza Apartments)
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=101028&bt=9&ht=2&sro=561
*Hong Kong: *704 (Sceneway Garden 16)
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=101300&bt=9&ht=2&sro=701

Height, in my mind is not too important for a dramatic skyline. Design and individuality as well as a building's placement and cohesiveness with its surroundings are also important. 



depressio said:


> HK has way too many commie blocks to deserve a 10 in quality. And the way that Cheung Kong blocks Bank of China is just one thing that screws it up for Organization.


I know, it's horrible


----------



## Manila-X

It's according to how you view the skyline. If you view it from Tsim Sha Tsui, the skyline looks perfect with The BoC unblocked. The skyline is also perfect viewing it from the Peak Tower but it pretty sucks since The BoC is partly blocked!


----------



## spyguy

What a horrible skyline...


----------



## Manila-X

Those pictures above was the city that defined the word "skyline"!


----------



## nomarandlee

I think Spyguy just found me THE New York skyline photo I have been looking for for a long time.

Chicago, Hong Kong, and Dubai could build all the 2000 fts they want, but that is just sick IMO. Maybe New York doesn't have the nasty heights of Chicago, Hong Kong, or Dubai (in the future) but that is just sick. My own Chicago skyline is humbled.


----------



## Manila-X

nomarandlee said:


> I think Spyguy just found me THE New York skyline photo I have been looking for for a long time.
> 
> \0\05{\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0g, and Dubai could build all the 2000 fts they want, but that is just sick IMO. Maybe New York doesn't have the nasty heights of Chicago, Hong Kong, or Dubai (in the future) but that is just sick. My own Chicago skyline is humbled.


It did when the WTC was still up but even without the WTC, New York has a tall skyline. I think there will be future supertalls for the city!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

New York is the ultimate skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

hydrogen said:


> New York is the ultimate skyline.


And so are HK and Chicago


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Yeah, all three are great in their own way.


----------



## Manila-X

To me, New York was the ultimate skyline!

This deserves the title 

From David Wu
http://fotop.net/davidwoo


----------



## aranetacoliseum

NEW YORK ROX!!!!

great presentation of skyline!!!

its nice!!!!!!


1.newyork
2.hk
3.chicago
4.shanghai
5.tokyo
6.bangkok
7.manila
8.seoul
9.KL
10.dubai


----------



## Jules

Great pics WANCH. Those first two from up in the mountains are amazing!!


----------



## Manila-X

RP1 said:


> Great pics WANCH. Those first two from up in the mountains are amazing!!


They're not my pics but I like the shots. It's better seeing it in real life and on the screen


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Those Hong Kong shots are insane. :crazy:


----------



## Manila-X

Well I like em


----------



## Jules

WANCH said:


> It's better seeing it in real life and on the screen


It'll be a long time 'till I get that opportunity.


----------



## Manila-X

Hong Kong's will be even much better once the ICC is completed! And it's gonna be very symbolic as well with both the 2-IFC and the ICC serving as gateway scrapers


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong's future skyscraper focus is turning east to Kowloon Bay and Kwun Tong, which haven't been traditional skyscraper hotspots. There are a couple of new additions in the area, such as _Enterprise 3_ and _apm_ :


----------



## Manila-X

But this area is still doesn't have a distinctive skyline compared to HK Island or even West Kowloon. Unless they develop the former Kai-Tak airport to a new city centre.

Anyway, there was an 80 storie planned for Kwun Tong years back and was designed by Peter Pran but the project never went to effect.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> But this area is still doesn't have a distinctive skyline compared to HK Island or even West Kowloon. Unless they develop the former Kai-Tak airport to a new city centre.
> 
> Anyway, there was an 80 storie planned for Kwun Tong years back and was designed by Peter Pran but the project never went to effect.


Kai Tak will have residential skyscrapers, but those will not be built any time soon. The commercial scene in Kowloon Bay has changed substantially in the past few years, with several large buildings, such as the _Enterprise 3_ development. There are some distinctive architectural pieces coming with the Megabox development. The skyline is certainly evolving quite quickly in that of town. All the big buildings are less than 5 years old.


----------



## Manila-X

There was even a plan for a freestanding structure for the Kai-Tak area which resembles the likeness of the KL Tower, Strathophere or CN Tower.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> There was even a plan for a freestanding structure for the Kai-Tak area which resembles the likeness of the KL Tower, Strathophere or CN Tower.


There was originally a plan for a supertall, but that was many years ago when the concept was in its infant stages. Since then, several revisions were made, including making Kai Tak a pollution-free district with all roads buried underground. Then the new cruise terminal was proposed along with a stadium as part of the building to the Asian Games bid. Back then, that part of Kowloon wasn't a prime commercial district, so getting an investor to put up the money for the commercial supertall was quite risky. Perhaps the evolution and redevelopment of Kowloon Bay & Kwun Tong will change that.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There was originally a plan for a supertall, but that was many years ago when the concept was in its infant stages. Since then, several revisions were made, including making Kai Tak a pollution-free district with all roads buried underground. Then the new cruise terminal was proposed along with a stadium as part of the building to the Asian Games bid. Back then, that part of Kowloon wasn't a prime commercial district, so getting an investor to put up the money for the commercial supertall was quite risky. Perhaps the evolution and redevelopment of Kowloon Bay & Kwun Tong will change that.


I still have mixed feeling about that place since there are several areas in Kowloon Bay and Kwun Tong that are industrial. Unless they get rid of the industrial areas and convert them to commercial.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I still have mixed feeling about that place since there are several areas in Kowloon Bay and Kwun Tong that are industrial. Unless they get rid of the industrial areas and convert them to commercial.


That's exactly what is happening right now - an industrial to commercial conversion boom.

Related thread in the Hong Kong section :
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183532


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> That's exactly what is happening right now - an industrial to commercial conversion boom.
> 
> Related thread in the Hong Kong section :
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183532


Anyway, as for now, HK's skyline is still in HK Island especially in areas from Sheung Wan to Causeway Bay. In the future, it's hard to tell. The city already has a majestic skyline and it's gonna get better


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Anyway, as for now, HK's skyline is still in HK Island especially in areas from Sheung Wan to Causeway Bay. In the future, it's hard to tell. The city already has a majestic skyline and it's gonna get better


As the traditional CBD skyline matures, the focus is now turning to Kowloon. That's where the future will lie.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> As the traditional CBD skyline matures, the focus is now turning to Kowloon. That's where the future will lie.


Kowloon is gonna be the future of HK's skyline and possible The New Territories. But HK Island is still the city's trademark.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Kowloon is gonna be the future of HK's skyline and possible The New Territories. But HK Island is still the city's trademark.


There is a misconception that Hong Kong's skyline is just that stretch of Victoria Harbour featuring Wanchai to Central. Ironically, this stretch of land is hardly the densest part of Hong Kong. The next tallest buildings are going to be on the Kowloon side, with the Hanoi Road redevelopment and Union Square under construction. Combined, they will offer more new office space than 2 IFC.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There is a misconception that Hong Kong's skyline is just that stretch of Victoria Harbour featuring Wanchai to Central. Ironically, this stretch of land is hardly the densest part of Hong Kong. The next tallest buildings are going to be on the Kowloon side, with the Hanoi Road redevelopment and Union Square under construction. Combined, they will offer more new office space than 2 IFC.


True. HK Island may not be as dense as Kowloon but this area still has the tallest and most recognizable skyscrapers in the city. 

Anyway, the future is yet to see


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MANILA!



*makati (business district of manila)*










*
ortigas (2nd business district of manila)*


----------



## Manila-X

On the Fordham Spire, I think it would be better as an office than condominiums. Anyway, I think Chicago's skyline will improve more with all these new developments happening.


----------



## hkskyline

Since the Fordham Spire is at the northern edge of the skyline, it is able to balance itself with the Sears Tower and both buildings will be noticed well in the skyline. AON would be the middle anchor.


----------



## financial way

wuhan, china,

has a 300m+


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Since the Fordham Spire is at the northern edge of the skyline, it is able to balance itself with the Sears Tower and both buildings will be noticed well in the skyline. AON would be the middle anchor.


I think the positioning of The Fordham Spire fits very well with Chicago's skyline since the building is also right in the centre.


----------



## Mosaic

Nangjing,China also has some 300++ and one 450 meters.


----------



## Manila-X

Cities like Nanjing or Chongqing may have some supertalls but they can never be the best skyline in the world


----------



## LSyd

New York City. 

-


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Cities like Nanjing or Chongqing may have some supertalls but they can never be the best skyline in the world


Chongqing does have the potential because of its geography, with the main downtown area curving around the river and hills on the other side to give it a nice frame / vantage point. However, they'll have to pull a Dubai before coming close to developing a full skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Chongqing does have the potential because of its geography, with the main downtown area curving around the river and hills on the other side to give it a nice frame / vantage point. However, they'll have to pull a Dubai before coming close to developing a full skyline.


I was looking at Chongqing's skyline at the city profiles thread. It does remind me of New York. One of the buildings in the city got influenced by The Chrysler Building.


----------



## spyguy

WANCH said:


> On the Fordham Spire, I think it would be better as an office than condominiums. Anyway, I think Chicago's skyline will improve more with all these new developments happening.


No need to think 








From STR


----------



## harvesterofsorrows

Chicago's 3 points

The other citys are just like a straight line over the scrapers horizons


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

these threads are so boring hno: how many threads like this one have been created? and the answers are always the same :lol: 

by the way, my favourite skyline is Shangai, because it looks really unreal and futuristic. it seems a image rendering.. but its real, and that's awsome  ehehehe


----------



## Manila-X

Daniel_Portugal said:


> these threads are so boring hno: how many threads like this one have been created? and the answers are always the same :lol:
> 
> by the way, my favourite skyline is Shangai, because it looks really unreal and futuristic. it seems a image rendering.. but its real, and that's awsome  ehehehe


But this one is the official thread  Anyway, there's a website that ranked Shanghai higher than New York which I disagree.

http://www.diserio.com/top15-skylines.html


----------



## hkskyline

There are a lot of studies floating around out there, but I doubt many of them are actually credible. When I see a study that doesn't even show a methodology, it's not even worth looking at. For these so-called 'skyline studies', the criteria can be tweaked and a whole new set of results can arise. In that sense, what is the relevance that city X is better than city Y in study C?

It's a good try attempting to objectify a subjective opinion.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There are a lot of studies floating around out there, but I doubt many of them are actually credible. When I see a study that doesn't even show a methodology, it's not even worth looking at. For these so-called 'skyline studies', the criteria can be tweaked and a whole new set of results can arise. In that sense, what is the relevance that city X is better than city Y in study C?
> 
> It's a good try attempting to objectify a subjective opinion.


There are some though that are such as this one,

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html


----------



## _00_deathscar

"Studying" skylines and trying to rate them using a mathematical logarithm is stupid and a complete waste of time.

Skylines are like art - it's all about personal asthetics.

You don't get morons (or do you?) trying to determine using mathematics whether "The Last Supper" is a better art piece than the "Mona Lisa".


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> "Studying" skylines and trying to rate them using a mathematical logarithm is stupid and a complete waste of time.
> 
> Skylines are like art - it's all about personal asthetics.
> 
> You don't get morons (or do you?) trying to determine using mathematics whether "The Last Supper" is a better art piece than the "Mona Lisa".


Sometimes it's useful especially since skylines have a number of individual buildings plus height.


----------



## davidwei01

*Chongqing*

Wow, I love this one!


----------



## _00_deathscar

Yea it's nice to know those facts - but you don't have to create and design a site called 'World's best skylines' and then base them purely on the number of buildings over a certain height.

You can just create a website about skyscrapers and list those facts per city on that website.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> Yea it's nice to know those facts - but you don't have to create and design a site called 'World's best skylines' and then base them purely on the number of buildings over a certain height.
> 
> You can just create a website about skyscrapers and list those facts per city on that website.


True but still there are some who create these sites and they can be sometimes useful you know what I mean.


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> I think that Cebu skyline in the future is still no where near the big 3:
> Chicago, HK & NYC!


That's what is says in my sig


----------



## mid-town

Wanch, I never said I HATED mountains. I just said I don't really like them in a city background. I love mountains when there isn't a city near them to ruin the enviroment and build up all over them and then pollute them.


----------



## vishalt

well if it isnt a mountain thats getting polluted its obviously a harbor, beach, river, forest or the earth itself so whats the difference?


----------



## mid-town

I don't really like beaches in a city that much. I do like Chicago's beaches though because there's great views of the skyline and it actually looked clean. Of course harbors and rivers will be polluted, how else would we trade. But mountains are probably the most beautiful natural things on the planet so keep it that way and build up somewhere else.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

mid-town said:


> Wanch, I never said I HATED mountains. I just said I don't really like them in a city background. I love mountains when there isn't a city near them to ruin the enviroment and build up all over them and then pollute them.


Me 2!
I like the skyline that has mountain in the distant background like Seattle skyline! It really gives it that extra "WOW" factor and I think that it is a boost than disturbance!
Since HK's hill setting is next to skyline, it isn't helping but what can they do!


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Me 2!
> I like the skyline that has mountain in the distant background like Seattle skyline! It really gives it that extra "WOW" factor and I think that it is a boost than disturbance!
> Since HK's hill setting is next to skyline, it isn't helping but what can they do!


Actually the skyline is already part of the mountains and there are hundreds of skyscrapers built on it's slopes especially residential supertalls like Highcliff or The Summit. But I kinda like it. I don't mind HK's skyline beside or part of mountains.

As for Chicago, I like it's beaches or any beaches that has fresh water


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> Actually the skyline is already part of the mountains and there are hundreds of skyscrapers built on it's slopes especially residential supertalls like Highcliff or The Summit. But I kinda like it. I don't mind HK's skyline beside or part of mountains.
> 
> As for Chicago, I like it's beaches or any beaches that has fresh water


Damn, on the other angle, HK has these wow factoring shots from the hills which is a great boost for the skyline!

LOL, I think that all of our beaches are quite fresh, just not sure about the water tho..hehehe!  :cheers: :bash:


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Damn, on the other angle, HK has these wow factoring shots from the hills which is a great boost for the skyline!
> 
> LOL, I think that all of our beaches are quite fresh, just not sure about the water tho..hehehe!  :cheers: :bash:


Isn't there a water treatment plant near that area?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> Isn't there a water treatment plant near that area?


Yes, but I think that it is mostly for the tap water of chicagoans and some suburbanites! The water in lake michigan sometimes isn't in the safe level for swim and the life guard will close beach for good because of overwhelm algeas and bacterias in the water!


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Yes, but I think that it is mostly for the tap water of chicagoans and some suburbanites! The water in lake michigan sometimes isn't in the safe level for swim and the life guard will close beach for good because of overwhelm algeas and bacterias in the water!


But there are still people hanging out in Chicago's beaches.

Anyway, back to the topic, right now only three cities deserve world's best skylines and we know what they are.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> But there are still people hanging out in Chicago's beaches.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic, right now only three cities deserve world's best skylines and we know what they are.


Yes, you are still very safe to swim, just some summer days here in Chicago gets really stinks and hot and so is the water!

Well, of course I know!


----------



## Manila-X

Anyway, for World's Best Skyline, the future contenders would be Dubai followed by Shanghai. 

But I think Dubai will end up like Chicago in term of organization.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> Anyway, for World's Best Skyline, the future contenders would be Dubai followed by Shanghai.
> 
> But I think Dubai will end up like Chicago in term of organization.


No doubt, wanch!

Lets just :cheers: to our current big 3s with a :bash: of Chicago! :runaway: 
ENJOY!


----------



## Manila-X

Good to see the northside of Chicago's skyline. How far is it from Naperville?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> Good to see the northside of Chicago's skyline. How far is it from Naperville?


To Chicago is about 50 miles and to Wrigleyville(cubs game) add another 20 miles or so, but I usually going to the WS's games because it is closer to Naperville and I only have to take I-55 to get there! :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Here I give you the Chicago regional map: shouldn't be too hard to find Naperville...kinda of SW of Chicago next to Aurora!


----------



## Manila-X

Didn't know that Naperville is near Aurora. First time I heard of Aurora was in Waynes World 

BTW, I mentioned earlier about Highcliff and Summit in HK. Here they are


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> Didn't know that Naperville is near Aurora. First time I heard of Aurora was in Waynes World
> 
> BTW, I mentioned earlier about Highcliff and Summit in HK. Here they are


^^
Wow, you still remembered the Waynes world huh, yep it was in Aurora! :banana: :nocrook: :rock: :dance: :righton: :dj: :fiddle: :drunk: 

So you are liveing in Highcliff and Scmmit? They are very nice highrises!  :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> ^^
> Wow, you still remembered the Waynes world huh, yep it was in Aurora! :banana: :nocrook: :rock: :dance: :righton: :dj: :fiddle: :drunk:
> 
> So you are liveing in Highcliff and Scmmit? They are very nice highrises!  :cheers:


I don't live there. I can't afford it


----------



## Krazy

There is no competition.. HK wins any day. Not even NY comes close.


----------



## ricz

*.*

Hong Kong all the way


----------



## ricz

Just look at it


----------



## Manila-X

HK deserves this one. But I kinda like the skyline better @ night.


----------



## Jules

That third pic is insane. 2IFC looks like such a beast, and the lights 

Christ on a cracker do I love HK's skyline. Too bad I've never seen it in person.


----------



## Manila-X

RP1 said:


> That third pic is insane. 2IFC looks like such a beast, and the lights
> 
> Christ on a cracker do I love HK's skyline. Too bad I've never seen it in person.


The lights looks nice but I prefer with the lighting effects / symphony of lights.

Anyway, do visit HK one of these days. I'm sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## Jules

WANCH said:


> The lights looks nice but I prefer with the lighting effects / symphony of lights.
> 
> Anyway, do visit HK one of these days. I'm sure you'll enjoy it


The symphony of lights is pretty sweet, but even normal HK lighting is something you'd be hard pressed to find in Chicago.

And I hope I can visit someday soon. Know any good spots where I can take the girl and just look at the skyline, the mountains, a sunset? Man, that would score me some serious points!


----------



## spyguy

The Peak Tower?


----------



## Manila-X

spyguy said:


> The Peak Tower?


The Peak Tower is the most common place to view HK's skyline from above. And it's very crowded there. 

And about HK girls, I love them especially when they're innocent


----------



## Jules

WANCH said:


> And about HK girls, I love them especially when they're innocent


Naughty! :naughty:


----------



## Manila-X

As for Chicago's skyline at night. It's very impressive as well but I find it very yellow in lighting


----------



## Skybean

Well I think the Peak Tower is not the place to go. But the peak trail is a prime location. Just if you can get off of the trail there.

Well it can get chilly up there at night (unless it's summer), so you may need to warm the partner up. 

Potentially you could do something wild without anyone noticing if you walk off of the trail. But then you would have to be careful of the mountain monkeys. 












What about the Tsim Tsa Tsui promenade?

















Or even on a tram ride or on the Star Ferry? :cheers: 

Chicago has an abundance of spots for this type of thing as well.


----------



## Manila-X

TST promenade is still a nice place for couples to hangout. Also have dinner in Aqua at 1 Peking Rd.


----------



## Jules

Skybean said:


> Well I think the Peak Tower is not the place to go. But the peak trail is a prime location. Just if you can get off of the trail there.
> 
> Well it can get chilly up there at night (unless it's summer), so you may need to warm the partner up.
> 
> Potentially you could do something wild without anyone noticing if you walk off of the trail. But then you would have to be careful of the mountain monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Tsim Tsa Tsui promenade?
> 
> Or even on a tram ride or on the Star Ferry? :cheers:
> 
> Chicago has an abundance of spots for this type of thing as well.


The second and third pics are just what I had in mind. Chicago could do, but man, I don't know if I can find anything as breath taking as those views in HK. Being on a boat would be pretty kick ass too. It's just a recipe for love.


----------



## Manila-X

RP1 said:


> The second and third pics are just what I had in mind. Chicago could do, but man, I don't know if I can find anything as breath taking as those views in HK. Being on a boat would be pretty kick ass too. It's just a recipe for love.


Much better if it's a Junk


----------



## Jules

WANCH said:


> Much better if it's a Junk


That thing is tight as hell. I couldn't picture one of those cruising on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Manila-X

RP1 said:


> That thing is tight as hell. I couldn't picture one of those cruising on Lake Michigan.


It's tight but it's a bit expensive to rent one.


----------



## Jules

WANCH said:


> It's tight but it's a bit expensive to rent one.


I'd imagine so. Probably worth it though. I remember Rush Hour or Rush Hour 2, not sure which one, but they went on a boat in, what is that body of water, the South China Sea? Anyways, that was the first time I ever saw HK's skyline, and what an introduction. Views don't get much better than that. Now getting out on the water in real life, that would just be something else.

Especially in one of those cool pirate looking boats.


----------



## spyguy

I guess I agree with the lighting comment. On certain holidays, random buildings will have special lighting for no apparent reason. Wish they'd do that every night.


----------



## Manila-X

spyguy said:


> I guess I agree with the lighting comment. On certain holidays, random buildings will have special lighting for no apparent reason. Wish they'd do that every night.


It would be better if it was every "key" building especially those in the waterfront.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

spyguy, the picture you have posted is :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: . One of the best taken in Chicago


----------



## hkskyline

Tokyo's built-up area is continuous and huge, with pockets of skyscrapers here and there. New York's development is not as continuous - the skylines of Brooklyn, Newark, and Jersey City etc. are separated by empty spaces and not just the water.


----------



## mid-town

Seperated by empty spaces? There's highrises everywhere!!!! I guess you've never been to NYC either, have you?


----------



## hkskyline

New York's density tapers off significantly outside Manhattan. There are *a lot* of lowrises in Brooklyn, Queens, and on the New Jersey side. Hence the skyline is not continuous. Tokyo, on the other hand, has a much larger continuous midrise mass. Have you been to Tokyo?

Quite a large contrast and drop in density on the other side of the river :


----------



## EtherealMist

My two cents:

Chicago: Great layout, and diversity of height. Spans like a mountain range along the bank of the lake. Sears, Aon, JHC are like the peaks in the mountain range. 

NYC: Shear size, height, density. Largest collection of skyscrapers in the world in midtown. Beautifuly dense skyline in downtown. Also has adjoining skylines in Brooklyn and Jersey City. Lacking in supertalls currently...

Hong Kong: Best setting out of the three, amazing amount of high rises. Some great modern archtiecture in there (2 IFC, BOC) but also alot of repetitive bland residential towers.

I have a huge preference for NYC architecture, art-deco skyscrapers and legendary buildings however


----------



## Manila-X

EtherealMist said:


> My two cents:
> 
> Chicago: Great layout, and diversity of height. Spans like a mountain range along the bank of the lake. Sears, Aon, JHC are like the peaks in the mountain range.
> 
> NYC: Shear size, height, density. Largest collection of skyscrapers in the world in midtown. Beautifuly dense skyline in downtown. Also has adjoining skylines in Brooklyn and Jersey City. Lacking in supertalls currently...
> 
> Hong Kong: Best setting out of the three, amazing amount of high rises. Some great modern archtiecture in there (2 IFC, BOC) but also alot of repetitive bland residential towers.
> 
> I have a huge preference for NYC architecture, art-deco skyscrapers and legendary buildings however


HK also has adjoinig skyline like Kowloon, New Territories and Lantau


----------



## EtherealMist

^^ yes true Kowloon is crazy ive seen those photos before.

whats Lantau and the New Territories like?


----------



## hkskyline

EtherealMist said:


> ^^ yes true Kowloon is crazy ive seen those photos before.
> 
> whats Lantau and the New Territories like?


Lantau is part of the New Territories, which is a mix of countryside (most of it) and some pockets of hyper-dense urban developments :


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Lantau is part of the New Territories, which is a mix of countryside (most of it) and some pockets of hyper-dense urban developments :


This may sound silly but I don't consider Lantau as part of The New Territories but more part of The Outlying Islands


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> This may sound silly but I don't consider Lantau as part of The New Territories but more part of The Outlying Islands


Officially, Hong Kong is made up of 3 areas : Hong Kong Island, Kowloon, and the New Territories. The outlying islands are part of the New Territories.

That brings back memories of my primary school education.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Officially, Hong Kong is made up of 3 areas : Hong Kong Island, Kowloon, and the New Territories. The outlying islands are part of the New Territories.
> 
> That brings back memories of my primary school education.


LOL 

Anyway, ok Lantau is part of NT but they use a different coloured taxi compared to the green ones.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> LOL
> 
> Anyway, ok Lantau is part of NT but they use a different coloured taxi compared to the green ones.


Lantau taxis = blue
New Territories taxis = green
Rest of HK = red

The Lantau taxis' colour scheme pre-dates the Tsing Ma Bridge. Before that was completed, the island had no road link to the rest of Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Lantau taxis = blue
> New Territories taxis = green
> Rest of HK = red
> 
> The Lantau taxis' colour scheme pre-dates the Tsing Ma Bridge. Before that was completed, the island had no road link to the rest of Hong Kong.


Very true in fact we commuted by ferry when we had to go to Lantau years before Chek Lap Kok. Discovery Bay was still one of the most developed areas in Lantau at that time.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

At night Hong Kong
Day New York City


----------



## Manila-X

I-275westcoastfl said:


> At night Hong Kong
> Day New York City


I'm feeling that NY looks better in the day unless you view HK's skyline from The Peak.


----------



## ricz

WANCH said:


> I'm feeling that NY looks better in the day unless you view HK's skyline from The Peak.


that's what the guy said, NY during day time.


----------



## Manila-X

ricz said:


> that's what the guy said, NY during day time.


okie 

BTW, another good skyline would be San Francisco despite the height


----------



## EtherealMist

^^

and serious lack of size altogether...


----------



## Jules

San Francisco is alright. The only thing that really sticks out for me is Transamerica. I think the rest is a bit bland.


----------



## MexAmericanMoose

1. Chicago- perfect skyline, went there a couple of years ago and was amazed.
2. NYC- the ESB, and Chrysler building are 2 of my favorites
3. Hong Kong- Bank of China Tower or whatever it is called is the best building here. most - of the residential buildings look the same though...


----------



## Manila-X

Here's the best excuse for each Big Three 

*Chicagoans* 

-we invented the skyscraper
-we have the best look skycraper from afar
-we have the world's tallest skyline
-we have the longest cluster of skyscrapers

*New Yorkers*

-we have the Empire State Building
-we have the greatest collections of scrapers
-we have a high density of supertalls
-we have the best geographical setting for skyscrapers

*HKers*

-we have the best night skyline
-we have the best geographical setting
-we have the most modern scrapers
-we have the Symphony of Lights


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MANILA, PHILIPPINES


----------



## Marcanadian

I know Toronto doesn't have the greatest in the World but I think it has a wide variety of designs.

(These were taken by me)


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I vote Seattle


----------



## Manila-X

Seattle has a nice skyline especially it's surroundings


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Sydney or Tokyo IMO.


----------



## Manila-X

HK and NY


----------



## hkskyline

Both New York and Hong Kong have upcoming new icons for their skylines. Freedom Tower will make a very nice addition to the Lower Manhattan view while ICC will create a gateway effect in Hong Kong harbour.


----------



## EtherealMist

Kiss the Rain said:


>


thats a great pic, is that Shanghai?


----------



## calenzano

No Sidney!


----------



## calenzano

sydney SORRY!


----------



## premier

I just love Hong Kong, it's dense, it's tall and it's huge! Plus the mountains in the background make it evan more special.


----------



## EtherealMist

calenzano said:


> No Sidney!


oh yea now i see the Opera house


----------



## Deanb

always NYC for me


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*metro MANILA, PHILIPPINES*

         





cosmoManila said:


> *Different* skyline districts in Manila with Makati being the densest
> 
> Makati Central Business District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas Center Business District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bay Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from flickr.com


----------



## SkylineHeaven

These 3 alone explain why Chicago skyline is #1 in the universe IMHO!

find me other world's extreme vertical skyine that has the shot like the one below! Some other great candidate might be NYC and Toronto!
chicago skyline has 3 simple qualities:

Extreme verticalness and length:









Extreme Density and compactness:









Length and Width:









and one and only:









Follow in distant in order HK and NYC....rest who cares, since we are looking for da "BEST"!:lol:


----------



## Brendan

Sydney is definitely and obviously the best. We have more colour and shapes in the skyline, whereas Chicago is just boxes.

Here is Sydney taken by me.


----------



## Jules

Killer789 said:


> Sydney is definitely and obviously the best. We have more colour and shapes in the skyline, whereas Chicago is just boxes.
> 
> Here is Sydney taken by me.


you lack a brain.


----------



## Jules

...but you're right, nothing but boxes.












sydney shouldn't be used in the same sentence as Chicago.


----------



## Erebus555

Personally, I wouldnt say Chicago or Sydney. Chicago is just boxes. And 99% of the buildings lack inspiration. Sydney is a bore. A lot of that is just boxes and I dont think a load of colour will actually get you anywhere.

I am still thinking what I would chose though,.


----------



## spyguy

Hong Kong - tall boxes everywhere









New York City - brown & old boxes









Shanghai - new boxes









All of the contenders for "world's best skyline" are comprised mostly of boxes with hidden gems and obvious landmark towers.


----------



## SkylineHeaven

Erebus555 said:


> Personally, I wouldnt say Chicago or Sydney. Chicago is just boxes. And *99% of the buildings lack inspiration*. Sydney is a bore. A lot of that is just boxes and I dont think a load of colour will actually get you anywhere.
> 
> I am still thinking what I would chose though,.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ok 99% lack inspiration and are boxes....:nuts: 
You do realized that Chicago was and still 99% inspiration for the world's architecture trends right!hno: So if you don't like boxes I see, tell me a skyline in the world that is full of other shape other then boxes and I will be inspired!:bash: 
Sydney skyline certainly full of colorful combination, but it lacks height and diversity(era wise) So I would think that Chicago on these two category apart is way ahead! sorry bud your 99% theory just out right :nuts: !

Here some more boxes for your pleasure:


----------



## SkylineHeaven

spyguy said:


> Hong Kong - tall boxes everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York City - brown & old boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai - new boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the contenders for "world's best skyline" are comprised mostly of boxes with hidden gems and obvious landmark towers.


:lol: Well observation....or not(no brainer)!hno: Don't forget 99% of skyline in the world are short boxes!:nuts::lol: At least Chicago, Hk, NYC and Shanghai represent that 1% which all have extreme tall boxes!


----------



## SkylineHeaven

Killer789 said:


> Sydney is definitely and obviously the best. We have more colour and shapes in the skyline, whereas Chicago is just boxes.
> 
> Here is Sydney taken by me.


I don't get it, you zoom in your sydney skyscrapers and say that it has more shapes than Chicago skyline???? What is your point...are we talking about skyscrapers or skyline that made out of tons of skyscrapers? If you like I can also zoom in to tons of Chicago's unique shape skyscapers, is that what you want to see?
IMHO, Chicago skyline is still the best in the wolrd, show us sydney skyline so we can compare, not one freaking weird shape skyscraper or two and say that is your ultimate determination, because it is weak and :nuts: !:lol:


----------



## SkylineHeaven

IMHO...Chicago skyline is da BEST in the world/universe...:runaway:
Chicago Skyline across Lake Michigan w/ Sunset...are they in box or needle shapes?








^^ 
:lol: hno:  :banana: :nuts:


----------



## pedang

*Kuala Lumpur* just to share! 





























by chin yee LAM 































































by fr4g*st3r/Nazrey


----------



## hoangduong

I vote for Toronto .


----------



## Manila-X

HK or NY > Toronto


----------



## hkskyline

Toronto's skyline is really small from the ones that I have seen. There needs to be more variety. There are a number of residential projects UC in many parts of the city but the main skyline hasn't seen a major commercial building go up for a long time, and the existing stock is a bit boxy.


----------



## SkylineHeaven

Chicago > HK / NYC > Toronto


----------



## nygirl

1. Chicago, Illinois, USA
2A. New York City, New York, USA
2B. Hong Kong, China.
3. Dubai, UAE
4. Shanghai, China.
5. Singapore
6. Sydney, Australia.
7. San Francisco, California, USA.

.....................................................

The Rest.


----------



## nygirl

*Dahhhhhh Best*


----------



## Westsidelife

I'd say Seattle is third in the US behind NYC and Chicago and it is also one of the best skylines in the world!


----------



## Westsidelife

Though not the best in the world, the Los Angeles skyline is interesting in that its buildings have a variety of shapes, designs, and colors. And at the right angle, it's very dense.


----------



## zachus22

*A new perspective*

This is actually my first post on this website, and seeing this thread got my blood pumping to the point I had to register and say something...I've been a connoisseur of the skylines of the world for a little while now, and I've spent many communications technology classes comparing and contrasting different photos...So I'll give my two cents worth and show you what I feel are the best 10 skylines in the world...At night of course, because we know all skylines look better at night, especially those in Asia 

1. HK (Tacky somewhat during the day, but absolutely beautiful at night)
2. Chicago
3. New York (9/11...Need I say more...)
4. Singapore
5. Vancouver (Completely under the radar)
6. Kuala Lumpur
7. Shanghai
8. Manila 
9. Toronto
10. Melbourne

During the day, Hong Kong would drop down to 4, Vancouver would move up to number 1, and Seattle would appear and replace Pittsburgh.
Tell me what you think.


----------



## zachus22

*A new perspective*

Have to respect the Canadian cities...They don't get the rep they deserve


----------



## zachus22

ss


----------



## zachus22

*A new perspective*

Sorry I murdered the posting...First time.


----------



## Manila-X

Westsidelife said:


> Though not the best in the world, the Los Angeles skyline is interesting in that its buildings have a variety of shapes, designs, and colors. And at the right angle, it's very dense.


I love LA's skyline. It may not be the best but it's breathtaking especially viewing it from a far distance.


----------



## hkskyline

zachus22 said:


> Have to respect the Canadian cities...They don't get the rep they deserve


Some Canadian cities such as Vancouver and Calgary have fairly large skylines for their size. But at an international level, Vancouver doesn't have that many buildings compared to some larger cities. However, natural setting compensates for the lack of volume.


----------



## Manila-X

With Vancouver's skyline, it's mostly residential. Unless the city gets some office towers 700ft and above.


----------



## harsh1802

Not many are talking about cities like Shenzen or Shanghai........these two are right at the top along with HK and NYC.


----------



## hkskyline

Shenzhen is actually a very small city (from a Chinese perspective). It has a lot of skyscrapers, but Shanghai has far more.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> With Vancouver's skyline, it's mostly residential. Unless the city gets some office towers 700ft and above.


Actually, Vancouver's residentials look very glassy, just like commercial buildings. It's not just the north side that is glassy. The south side facing False Creek is glassy as well.


----------



## nygirl

WANCH said:


> With Vancouver's skyline, it's mostly residential. Unless the city gets some office towers 700ft and above.


Aren't most buildings over 140 m in Hk residential? Hongcouver...


----------



## nygirl

harsh1802 said:


> Not many are talking about cities like Shenzen or Shanghai........these two are right at the top along with HK and NYC.


Shanghai I will certainly agree with, Shenzhen's architecture is not quite as good. Lotta new stuff and spread out chaotically. I wouldn't call it an aesthetically pleasing and well organized skyline like Hong Kong. I wouldn't call it on it's older architecture ( Fairly new city) with Shanghai's bund beauties. I don't think too many people outside of Shenzhen feel it is on top with Hk and NY. Shanghai I will vouch for though. It's coming in ontop like a bull.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

zachus22 said:


> During the day, Hong Kong would drop down to 4, Vancouver would move up to number 1, and Seattle would appear and replace Pittsburgh.Tell me what you think.


I respectfully disagree with ranking Vancouver so highly. Although it's dense and extensive, it's also relatively short and has few buildings of any architectural significance. Vancouver suffers from architectural monoculture with all of those glassy residentials repeated ad infinitum. These criticisms aside, I still think it's a beautiful skyline, just not number 1 material.


----------



## jmancuso

1) chicago (during the day) and 2) at night
2) new york (during the day) and 1) at night
3) hong kong

i also like SF, seattle and calgary


----------



## Shanghai City

1. Shanghai 
2. HK
3. Chicago


----------



## Jax419

1. HK
2. Chicago
3. Shanghai


----------



## staff

Hong Kong, New York, Shanghai, Vancouver (for it's setting), Nanjing, Bangkok, Shenzhen, Singapore, Paris, Chicago...


----------



## zachus22

I'm sure most people have heard the term "Hongcouver," however for those who haven't, it's a term used to describe the massive amounts of immigrants from Hong Kong in Vancouver...
With all of these Hong Kong immigrants come buildings with a Hong Kong flavour, which is why I find Vancouver's skyline so attractive, set in front of the picturesque mountains...It's no secret that Vancouver is the first place immigrants from Asia come to; the mountains give them an "Asian vibe" I guess you could say. 
I also think Calgary's skyline is amazing for the amount of people it actually has...Calgary would win the award for the highest "people:building" ratio.


----------



## Chicago_Skyline

I am sorry to ruin the party but there are currently 3 world's best skyline!
Chicago -> HK -> NYC(in that order IMHO:lol: )


----------



## FrancisXavier

Metro Manila Pics


IsaganiZenze said:


> *Hello guys, well i'm back with more Makati photos from flickr...not sure if they've been posted. ENJOY*
> 
> *Photos by: el kapitan88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photos by: ronald bryan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: Parc Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: akumach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: Don Caga*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: G Aplal* scroll >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: m_ke2*


----------



## Manila-X

Makati's skyline is very impressive but certainly not the best


----------



## Sinjin P.

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Hong Kong
4. Dubai
5. Shanghai


----------



## hkskyline

Vancouver's setting is quite dramatic. Calgary also has a mountain backdrop, but too bad it doesn't have a huge body of water. 

Natural surroundings is a very important complement to a lot of buildings!


----------



## FrancisXavier

Manila...Manila..Metro Manila


shyaman said:


> One smoggy November mid-afternoon...
> 
> Thanks to my former colleague, Christian N of EEI Corp for taking some time to take these photos...
> 
> MAKATI SKYLINE viewed from the roof deck of ONE LEGAZPI PARK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE LEGAZPI PARK (centre) and vicinity... viewed from The Residences at Greenbelt Laguna Tower roof deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RESIDENCES AT GREENBELT and vicinity... viewed from One Legazpi Park roof deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKATI SKYLINE viewed from THE RESIDENCES AT GREENBELT LAGUNA TOWER roof deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAG's Laguna Tower from Greenbelt


----------



## paw25694

hk absolutely no. 1


----------



## FrancisXavier

Manila, Philippines


dudz said:


> hi everyone! kumusta na kayo? natagalan bago nakapagpost uli. at dami nating magandang photos ngayon!kay: sabi ni sinjin 'keep 'em coming', kaya heto post uli tayo. took these shots from two different locations in ermita, manila, so there is a slight difference in the angle. 'yung first set two days after milenyo and the other about two weeks ago. cloudy ang weather condition on both occasions. anyway here they are...hope you enjoy them
> 
> first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second...


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

zachus22 said:


> I'm sure most people have heard the term "Hongcouver," however for those who haven't, it's a term used to describe the massive amounts of immigrants from Hong Kong in Vancouver...
> With all of these Hong Kong immigrants come buildings with a Hong Kong flavour, which is why I find Vancouver's skyline so attractive, set in front of the picturesque mountains...It's no secret that Vancouver is the first place immigrants from Asia come to; the mountains give them an "Asian vibe" I guess you could say.
> I also think Calgary's skyline is amazing for the amount of people it actually has...Calgary would win the award for the highest "people:building" ratio.


vancouver honestly does look like an asian city. a lot of my friends here in toronto wants to move there.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong.
New York.
Chicago.
Singapore.


----------



## ZZ-II

New York :nocrook:


----------



## badguy2000

ZZ-II said:


> New York :nocrook:


Chongqing,a ignored Chinese city,can be also nominated!
It looks very like New York!


----------



## badguy2000

more


----------



## MNL

Chongqing is nice!kay: Very New York-ish..


----------



## badguy2000

MNL said:


> Chongqing is nice!kay: Very New York-ish..


In fact, China has lots of ignored cities.Chongqing is just one of them.

Most foreigner just hear about Shanghai and Beijing.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA, PHILIPPINES*



dxpsycho said:


> *Makati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ortigas*
> 
> Photos by Flipped Out


----------



## Kiss the Rain

How come Chongqing doesnt light up at night like other cities? It seems that pretty much all of light from the windows are off and only the external structure is providing the light, whereas other major cities' building light up only with neon light and window light at night. Maybe it's just because Chongqing people finish work earlier.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

>


Holy crap! the water is so dirty... but the city has a good skyline


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

badguy2000 said:


> Chongqing,a ignored Chinese city,can be also nominated!
> It looks very like New York!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow wow wow wow wow!!! all's light so beautiful....in chongqing!!! kay:


----------



## paw25694

very MANHATTAN-ish...


----------



## jess19

NYC, hands down.


----------



## badguy2000

the city developement plan
Chinese are planning to invest 1 trillion RMB(about 130 billion USD) on the city in 5 years.

*Chongqing Planning Exhibition Center
























































































Masterplanning*
Yuzhong Peninsula








Models (old)
















Chaotianmen








CBD in Nanan district








Chongqing Tiandi CBD
















Jiangbei New CBD, there are several supertalls planned here. The tallest one looks around 500m


----------



## Astralis

Hong Kong has the world's best skyline... no question about it .

:cheers:


----------



## paw25694

this is my objective top ten 
1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Sao Paulo
6. Dubai
7. Singapore
8. Tokyo
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Sydney


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

http://www.upside-down.ca/maldive/megapano.jpg

...Toronto Hands down( above is the link of approx a third of our main downtown skyline (whole thing is almost impossible to contain!!  
*Picture courtesy of Maldive at SSP*
(everything will get built in this picture, although the huge Manulife tower in the middle is only rumoured but will likely get built in the next 5 years)

It's about time Toronto takes back it's rigteous place on the world stage of skylines!!
enjoy!


----------



## paw25694

amazing Toronto 
i rate Toronto as my 13th best


----------



## nygirl

MNL said:


> Chongqing is nice!kay: Very New York-ish..


 Later in July I will so proove you guys wrong. We'll see infact how new yorkish Chongqing is besides the fact that it has a chrysler knock off and sits on a peninsula that looks like it is seperated.


----------



## paw25694

^^ i think what make they think it's NY ish is it's dense, brown (well not that brown though), and in an island..


----------



## Santa_Claus

i_am_hydrogen said:


> The best Manhattan thread I've ever seen. Wanch, you should see this:
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=132034


Omg these are the best pics in the world. New York is totally the best city on Earth, I want to move there more than anything in the world.

My ratings for skylines:
1.) NY (by far)
2.) HK
3.) Chicago


----------



## Rizzato

New York 

basically if new york had to give up its title as worlds best skyline, I would only be comfortable with Hong kong taking the title, since its the only one comparable.

chongqing looks like NYC????!!! :lol:


----------



## MNL

^^ Geographically. Manhattan to be exact. But the buildings, not really.


----------



## SCWTC4

absolutely new york !


----------



## devilsadvocate

CHICAGO!!!!


----------



## Posener

New York of course


----------



## MDguy

MNL said:


> Chongqing is nice!kay: Very New York-ish..


yeah, right! :hahaha: 
chongqing looks okay though

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago

devilsadvocate, heres the newer version of that


----------



## prelude91

Since NYC skyline is so massive, I think it is best viewd from an aerial POV. One can not fully appriciate the size of Manhattan from the ground.


----------



## Rachmaninov

>


... what's the building which looks like chrysler? and who's the goddamn architect??


----------



## perfectdark158

*Wat about vancouver?*

Vanocuver might not have the best skyline but its still nice.


----------



## gladisimo

^^ Vancouver is a very nice skyline (and a VERY nice city), but like you said,it's not the best, and the thread is about the world's best skyline.


----------



## cncity

My top 10

1. Hongkong
2. NY
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Toronto
6. Chonguing
7. Dubai
8. Singapore
9. Sydney
10. Vancouver


----------



## devilsadvocate

MDguy said:


> yeah, right! :hahaha:
> chongqing looks okay though
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Chicago
> 
> devilsadvocate, heres the newer version of that


WOW!!! Where did you get that? So amazing! Is it possible to get that as a poster (2011-view)???
Chicago has and will ever have the most beuatiful skyline in the world! Definitly!!!

I think the spire is a contrast to all other buildings in chicago...
chicago, gotham city, dark and dangerous (Hancock-Building, Sears-Tower) and now the Tower of Freedom, the Angel-Place, white, bright and innocent


----------



## Ogaden

Shanghai and Hong Kong
Chicago and New York


----------



## nygirl

devilsadvocate said:


> WOW!!! Where did you get that? So amazing! Is it possible to get that as a poster (2011-view)???
> Chicago has and will ever have the most beuatiful skyline in the world! Definitly!!!
> 
> I think the spire is a contrast to all other buildings in chicago...
> chicago, gotham city, dark and dangerous (Hancock-Building, Sears-Tower) and now the Tower of Freedom, the Angel-Place, white, bright and innocent



Actually, New York is Gotham City.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Timely reminder:


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Marcanadian

Hong Kong pictures from Flickr










by rheanna2 



















by syfon 










By cnmark


----------



## _00_deathscar

I think we should end this discussion now...


----------



## Rizzato

MNL said:


> ^^ Geographically. Manhattan to be exact. But the buildings, not really.


This is true. also, aside from the obvious chrysler-copy, its a great skyline, so is shenzen.


----------



## Rizzato

Its like ying and yang. for the new era, hong kong. the old generation, New york. 
hong kong looks shiny and sexy , NYC has two massive skylines with many interesting buildings.
HK has the mountains and kowloon to boost it..NYC has the views from the west/east that enhance it.
HK has supertalls with incredible shapes and size range. NYC _had_ the size, and is working on building at least 3 300m towers

I could look at both forever. 
but the feeling I get from both is much different


----------



## oliver999

emporis service for developed country, not developing country.they dont care developing country cities have how many skyscrapers.


----------



## hkskyline

After so many debates here in SSC for so many years people are still quoting Emporis as a trusted source? Quite unbelievable. However, I must commend them for making the effort for gathering data.


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> After so many debates here in SSC for so many years people are still quoting Emporis as a trusted source?


I have long since stopped believing in newspapers when it comes to *facts*


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> I have long since stopped believing in newspapers when it comes to *facts*


I wouldn't go that far. The reader should consult various resources, including *media*, for information. They are supposed to seek the truth after all.

Should we put a lot of doubt on factual reporting like quoting a government GDP report?

The problem lies when people *don't know* what credible media is available out there or *blindly believe* what's put to their eyes.


----------



## oliver999

guangzhou air view


----------



## hkskyline

^ Is Tianhe in the far right?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Taken by ChicagoPhotoshop:


----------



## oliver999

hkskyline said:


> ^ Is Tianhe in the far right?


maybe in the right direction. i cant find that famous tall in this pic, i suppose maybe located a little right direction.


----------



## nygirl

Can yoiu circle citic plaza in that picture, please.


----------



## wjfox

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Taken by ChicagoPhotoshop:


Stunning.


----------



## oliver999

nygirl said:


> Can yoiu circle citic plaza in that picture, please.


CITIC plaza cant be shown in this pic.
it's located a bit right of this picture. if the pic is move 200m to right direction,CITIC could be seen.


----------



## oliver999

the best chicago pic i've ever seen.


----------



## Manila-X

Its interesting to see Chitown pics from that angle instead of seeing it from the lake.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Yeah, it gives you an idea of how extensive it is lengthwise. You have to be pretty far out into Lake Michigan to get that kind of perspective. Of course, a line of highrises continues along the lakefront for many miles north, off to the left of Chicagophotoshop's picture. 

And old photo from far out in Lake Michigan:


----------



## hkskyline

Nice view.


----------



## Skybean

Hong Kong



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricky-ng/sets/72157600361718463/


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

oliver999 said:


> the best chicago pic i've ever seen.


:tyty: :cheer :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## nygirl

badguy2000 said:


> Chongqing,a ignored Chinese city,can be also nominated!
> It looks very like New York!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





paw25694 said:


> very MANHATTAN-ish...





nygirl said:


> Later in July I will so proove you guys wrong. We'll see infact how new yorkish Chongqing is besides the fact that it has a chrysler knock off and sits on a peninsula that looks like it is seperated.



I so completely disagress that I'm gonna bring this back up.
I think geography wise Chongquing does not resemble New York other than it is a narrow strip of land between 2 rivers (or one?). New York, while it may appear a narrow strip of land is 12 large avenues wide. 2 miles from the East River to the Hudson River. 

There are the palisades but other than that there are no high mountains in New York as there are in Chongquing.

I think the architecture couldn't be the furtherst from New York, even though there is a chrysler knock-off.

They don't have the street grid.

The southern tip of Manhattan does not bend in any way. 
The tip of Chongquing is more similar to another US city: Pittsburgh

Far fewer prominent bridges.

Manhattan is an Island, Chongquing is a peninsula? What is Chongquing actually?

Manhattan has a centralized park. 

So if you still think Chongquing looks alot like New York then take a look at this series that I've produced which goes deeper than a skyline picture.

These are all the neighborhoods, detailed, of Manhattan. How many similarities can you now find between the two cities.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=978


----------



## Kiss the Rain

^^ Geez come down, it's not like saying some city looks like NY is a insult to it, so narrow minded.......


----------



## nygirl

Just wanted to put the proof up. It's calm down, not come down. 

It's not an insult to me if someone says some city looks like ny but Chongquing doesn't and I just wanted to point out why it doesn't when others says it does. I'm not narrow minded. Narrow Minded is thinking Chongquing is like Manhattan since there are buildings on a strip of land between two rivers.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## gladisimo

wait so those pics are all supposed to be chongqing right?


----------



## nygirl

^^


----------



## oliver999

nygirl said:


> Just wanted to put the proof up. It's calm down, not come down.
> 
> It's not an insult to me if someone says some city looks like ny but Chongquing doesn't and I just wanted to point out why it doesn't when others says it does. I'm not narrow minded. Narrow Minded is thinking Chongquing is like Manhattan since there are buildings on a strip of land between two rivers.


can you find the third city with "a lot of high buildings on a strip of land between two rivers."


----------



## _00_deathscar

Ladies and gentlemen, *the* definitive Hong Kong panorama.


----------



## Kiss the Rain

^^ Never knew Hongkong in reality looks like a red cross.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Kiss the Rain said:


> ^^ Never knew Hongkong in reality looks like a red cross.


Works fine for me...it's off pbase so that's probably why.

*Uploaded to imageshack instead, and added one more*


----------



## hkskyline

PBase allows direct linking, but it has to be in a certain format.


----------



## Manila-X

Pbase can only link photos of those who have *paid* accounts. I agree with the HK panorama. I like that shot. The only thing is The Nina Tower is missing


----------



## hkskyline

Ah .. that huge Fei Ngo Shan panoramic view.


----------



## Skybean

That's a bloody impressive pic deathscar.. Wow. It's not even long enough to show everything from that vantage point! :S


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Sweet b'jesus...


----------



## Manila-X

Just curious, how did photographer achieved these kinds of shots? Did they use a special kind of lens or did they stitch it?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Just curious, how did photographer achieved these kinds of shots? Did they use a special kind of lens or did they stitch it?


Both.


----------



## Manila-X

The lens isn't the problem but stiching it can be a b!tch


----------



## _00_deathscar

He should have taken the pic earlier when there's still daylight in the sky - would've been perfect then!


----------



## hkskyline

Actually there are a couple of places along those hillsides that offer very nice views. Fei Ngo Shan has a wide view but so do other more street-level vantage points.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> He should have taken the pic earlier when there's still daylight in the sky - would've been perfect then!


I find the nightshot more striking compared to daylight. It shows how bright HK can be especially @ night.


----------



## gladisimo

^^ I think he meant a sunset shot/twilight shot


----------



## Manila-X

A sunset shot wouldn't be that bad either. But I really liked that panorama despite being taken at night.


----------



## hkskyline

There was a bit in the Chinese papers yesterday about the upcoming Batman movie shoot in HK and how the Symphony of Lights will incorporate the Batman theme in it.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There was a bit in the Chinese papers yesterday about the upcoming Batman movie shoot in HK and how the Symphony of Lights will incorporate the Batman theme in it.


I can't imagine Batman in HK and the HK skyline portraying Gotham City. To be honest, HK's skyline is too modern looking to resemble Gotham's cathedral-like towers. Anyway, will be Hollywood produced or those localized versions kinda like what Toei did to Spiderman?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I can't imagine Batman in HK and the HK skyline portraying Gotham City. To be honest, HK's skyline is too modern looking to resemble Gotham's cathedral-like towers. Anyway, will be Hollywood produced or those localized versions kinda like what Toei did to Spiderman?


According to local news reports, one of the film spots will be at The Centre and the Batman symbol would be shone during the Symphony of Lights.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> According to local news reports, one of the film spots will be at The Centre and the Batman symbol would be shone during the Symphony of Lights.


The Centre would be a nice scraper for a Batman film but again, it look too modern unlesss HK is the setting for the next film.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The Centre would be a nice scraper for a Batman film but again, it look too modern unlesss HK is the setting for the next film.


Movie crews will be in town around Oct/Nov to shoot scenes for the next Batman film.


----------



## Kiss the Rain

What about Tokyo, they got better lighting i reckon.


----------



## globill

Although I am still partial to Chi-town....the following pic makes me wonder...


----------



## globill

and the scary/amazing thing about that pic is that it appears to be missing Midtown, Manhattan's greatest cluster.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress

Tokyo's skyline









































Tokyo is most dense city in the world, but their tall buildings are spread out, and they lack supertalls.


----------



## Mahratta

Maki-chan said:


>


I love this pic. The thing I like about Tokyo is that it isnt clustered with highrises - rather its a sea of midrises with a few highrise clusters. I find it more livable and busy


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Ridiculous Sao Paulo density (taken by gutooo):


----------



## Manila-X

Kiss the Rain said:


> What about Tokyo, they got better lighting i reckon.


Building lighting yes but they don't have the skyscraper lighting effect that HK has plus a light show.


----------



## asif iqbal

HK hands done those are some pictures!


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Source : http://www.pbase.com/hltam


You put H.L. Tam there. Good photographer. In fact he's one of my inspiration in photography


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> You put H.L. Tam there. Good photographer. In fact he's one of my inspiration in photography


Yes, I've been posting his photos in SSC since long before you came onto this board. There are quite a number of good photographers on pBase.


----------



## wcgokul

HONG KONG


----------



## gladisimo

hkskyline said:


>


I'm willing to bet these guys are from the mainland 

Very nice effect on the photo. I always have problems shooting these shots, I dunno if people might get mad at me


----------



## hkskyline

A few more not-so-often seen vantage points in Hong Kong - source : 
http://www.fotop.net/Pico



















Union Square


----------



## _00_deathscar

The Kowloon skyline isn't as impressive from Wan Chai-Central, because the buildings are too dispersed (Langham, Hanoi, Union Square, Harbourfront). The best vantage point to view the Kowloon skyline is from Braemar Hill, where Hanoi Road and Union Square are aligned - such as this one:










Lei Yue Mun's also a good one, because Harbourfront then aligns with Union Square.


----------



## _00_deathscar

From the same link:


----------



## hkskyline

Also from _that_ link and photographer :


----------



## _00_deathscar

That playground in your 3rd pic and in this one.










Is that Ho Man Tin East Service Reservoir Playground, or have I got my ball bearings in a twist?


----------



## hkskyline

Ho Man Tin is further away from the bright-lit playground in the following photo. That's around Kowloon City / To Kwa Wan. If that's the playground you're talking about, then you're way off.










Ho Man Tin is beyond the buildings in yellow and cream red.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Ah gotchya - cos the Ho Man Tin Reservoir Playground is on a hill, and has a fantastic view - the tops of IFC, Hanoi, ICC are visible.


----------



## hkskyline

^ Even in that photo you won't find the playground, since it is tucked away around the buildings in the area. In fact, if you are trying to look for it from a Lion Rock or Fei Ngo Shan vantage point, you will not likely spot it. Time to change to a different location.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Wasn't looking for it there..just posting a pic.

Here's one for a debate - what gives the "better" vantage point: Fei Ngo Shan or Lion Rock?


----------



## Skybean

Stunner!


----------



## Rizzato

haha I see 3 hong kong pics in a row, and each one is moving farther away!
incredible


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/tonyyu516


----------



## Manila-X

Looks like HK is getting a special treatment here


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

We've been discussing this topic for over two years. Maybe it's time to transition from the discussion stage to the nomination stage.


----------



## wjfox

i_am_hydrogen said:


> We've been discussing this topic for over two years. Maybe it's time to transition from the discussion stage to the nomination stage.


Er...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218162


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

wjfox2002 said:


> Er...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218162


Didn't see that. But it is pretty old. Skylines have changed since then.


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## Manila-X

Gotham City meets HK


----------



## haze

have seen many pictures of HK.. it's definitely the most beautiful skyline


----------



## hkskyline

There's a whole thread about Batman in HK with photos of the planes shooting video :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543253


----------



## Manila-X

I'm curious if the setting of the HK filming is still Gotham City or is it HK?


----------



## gladisimo

I've read that the film is about Batman following Joker around the world incl Paris and New York or something.


----------



## hkskyline

*New Batman movie completes high profile shooting in Hong Kong *
12 November 2007

HONG KONG (AP) - The new Batman movie starring Christian Bale has finished most of its filming in Hong Kong with a scene showing dozens of police officers storming a skyscraper in the financial district, the local production company assisting the filmmakers said Monday. 

The sequence filmed late Sunday and early Monday, which did not involve any of the movie's stars, marks the end of a high-profile shoot clouded by pollution and energy consumption concerns. 

An official at Hong Kong's October Pictures said filmmakers could shoot more footage of Hong Kong's famed skyline at sunset, but it was unlikely. The official declined to give his name. 

Earlier, director Christopher Nolan and his crew filmed Christian Bale, who plays Bruce Wayne and Batman, and Morgan Freeman, who portrays Lucius Fox, having a conversation on a pedestrian bridge that connects Hong Kong's Central financial district and the upscale Mid-Levels residential area, the official said. 

They also filmed Lucius Fox arriving at the same office building stormed by the police officers and chatting with security guards, he said. 

Bale said at a press conference Friday he was scheduled to jump off Hong Kong's tallest building, the 90-floor International Finance Center, a sequence also featured in "Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life," starring Angelina Jolie. 

*"The Dark Knight," which also involves scenes shot in Chicago and London, involves Batman leaving Gotham City for the first time. *

His foray into Asia hit several snags in Hong Kong, however, with local media reporting that filmmakers cut a scene involving Batman jumping from a plane into the city's Victoria Harbor because of its filthy waters. Nolan denied the reports, saying the change was a scripting decision. 

Environmental activists also criticized a request from October Pictures asking tenants of waterfront buildings to keep their lights on all night to better showcase Hong Kong's skyline, filled with glittering skyscrapers, calling it a waste of energy. 

Hong Kong officials earlier also expressed concern over noise pollution and traffic chaos during the shoot. 

"The Dark Knight," a sequel to the 2005 hit "Batman Begins," also stars Heath Ledger as the Joker and Michael Caine as Batman's butler, Alfred. The Warner Bros. production is due out next summer.


----------



## hkskyline

The political intention behind Li Ka-shing's pet project Cheung Kong Center was *not* to steal the attention from the neighboring Bank of China, such as architectural design and height. Hence, the building seemed somewhat plain - a box, with the typical Hong Kong-style neon added to it.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The political intention behind Li Ka-shing's pet project Cheung Kong Center was *not* to steal the attention from the neighboring Bank of China, such as architectural design and height. Hence, the building seemed somewhat plain - a box, with the typical Hong Kong-style neon added to it.


It is a box but its one of the most impressive post-modern box style scrapers.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It is a box but its one of the most impressive post-modern box style scrapers.


The design is very simple actually. The materials used aren't particularly different from other Grade A office buildings. It's just the external lighting system that makes it special.


----------



## williamhou2005

*Skyline of Shenzhen CBD*


----------



## williamhou2005

*Skyline of Shenzhen CBD*


----------



## williamhou2005

*Skyline of Shenzhen old town*


----------



## hkskyline

Hard to visualize Shenzhen and 'old' together , but agree that the Lo Wu area depicted above is the original central area although there is focus on expanding Futian further west nowadays.


----------



## Manila-X

Yes true that Shenzhen's skyline is impressive but sometimes, I see both Shenzhen and HK forming a mega skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes true that Shenzhen's skyline is impressive but sometimes, I see both Shenzhen and HK forming a mega skyline.


Of course not. Shenzhen is far from Hong Kong's main skyline to start, and the Hong Kong side of the border is *empty* and restricted even for Hong Kong residents. 





































The towers in the new town of _Sheung Shui_ from the Hong Kong side is a noticeable distance from the border.


----------



## Manila-X

Yes there's a bit of a gap but it still form one urban area despite the borders, etc.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes there's a bit of a gap but it still form one urban area despite the borders, etc.


*Wrong*. There is a historic buffer zone between Hong Kong and Shenzhen, and the urban areas do not match up. The Hong Kong side of the border, as seen from the photos, is still fenced off and monitored for illegal immigrants, and Hong Kong residents are not allowed to access the area without special permits. That zone remains undeveloped and green. The pictures specifically show the river separation around Lo Wu. Further west around where the new Futian district (new skyscraper-filled CBD) is being built, the separation is wider and the river turns into a bay. The Shenzhen side is built-up to the waterfront, but the opposite Hong Kong side is marshlands, where the famous *Mai Po Reserve* is located. Behind that further inland is the lowrise Fairview Park development. In that area, the nearest major skyscrapered settlement is *Tin Shui Wai*, which is also inland and not facing the bay.

The only area where Hong Kong developments match Shenzhen developments is further east, at *Sha Tau Kok*, where there is a street shared by both sides (ie. one side is China and the other side is Hong Kong). However, that area is too small and sparsely-developed to make any skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

i would like to images of sha tau kok


----------



## williamhou2005

Shenzhen Skyline @ nite


----------



## Manila-X

Just amazing @ night


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Manila-X

Looks like the ICC is rising. Now with the cladding, I can imagine what the completed structure will look like


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/accl/hong_kong


----------



## Ebola

Man, can't wait till NY gets its very own 2IFC. 

It's the greatest and best looking tower in China; I even like it better than SWFC.

Simple and neat, but tall and big.


----------



## gladisimo

Yea despite being too in your face in the beginning, i'm warming up to it slowly


----------



## jessemh431

that tallest one looks like Goldman Sachs tower in Jersey City, NJ which is right across the Hudson River from Manhattan Island in NYC.


----------



## hkskyline

jessemh431 said:


> that tallest one looks like Goldman Sachs tower in Jersey City, NJ which is right across the Hudson River from Manhattan Island in NYC.


Yes, they were designed by the same architect.


----------



## jessemh431

hkskyline said:


> Yes, they were designed by the same architect.


oh lol.  i guess that explains why pretty well:nuts:


----------



## Who are you ?

What is the point of opening this thread ? The Emporis table already told us.


----------



## HI T

2IFC look like the **** of Hong Kong 
When symphony ligth showing look like the buliding is orgasm


----------



## oliver999

*shanghai*


----------



## Manila-X

Oh man I'll be going to Shanghai on the 14th!


----------



## hkskyline

*My Shanghai ... *


----------



## oliver999

welcome to shanghai, watch
nice pics hkskyline
this pic taken on yueyang building, puxi district


----------



## LMCA1990

:drool:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Shanghai:


----------



## Skybean

^^Looks more like Seoul to me.


Where is the rooftop pic from Shanghai taken? Shimao Plaza?


----------



## bonivison

oliver999 said:


>


like a rendering


----------



## krzysiu_

lmcm1990 said:


> :drool:


For God's Sake You have aroused my fear of heights :nuts:


----------



## Manila-X

That pano is more Seoul. And yeah they have alot of public housing built


----------



## hkskyline

Considering there are hills across the landscape, it's quite obvious that's not Shanghai.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Not to mention the writing...


----------



## globill

it's definitely seoul,

the northeast section Changdong/Ssangmun Dobong-Gu

I've climbed several of those mountains. Achasan has an amazing view of the city.


----------



## Manila-X

Any night pics of Pudong with the lighting effects on the buildings?


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## hkskyline

WTC III really came up fast. When I was in Beijing back in March I don't recall it being half that height and it didn't have cladding.


----------



## Manila-X

What's the height of Beijing's tallest?


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/yau312


----------



## Manila-X

nice shot


----------



## _00_deathscar

i_am_hydrogen said:


> If by "a winner" you mean New York, then you'd be correct.


Nope - still HK ; as impressive as the first NYC pic is.

Nice pics mind.


----------



## hkskyline

From Liberty State Park :

Source : http://www.pbase.com/bsm2dj/new_jersey


----------



## Fakroef

Start spreading the news, Im leaving today!

I miss you NYC, My personal Favorite Skyline.


----------



## nygirl

*Platinum members.*


----------



## gladisimo

Hong Kong has hands down the best profile shot and night shot, 
New York has the best aerial shot (IE looking down Manhattan Island)
Chicago has the coolest (not necessarily the best) birds eye view style shot, and a profile shot better than NY. I love how the buildings recede in Chicago's case.


----------



## hkskyline

Chicago's skyscraper vs. lowrise contrast is much bigger than New York. While across the East and Hudson Rivers the density tapers off substantially, Chicago's density drop is literally on the next block. Quite amazing how empty so much land a short walk from Sears Tower remains.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

hkskyline said:


> Chicago's density drop is literally on the next block. Quite amazing how empty so much land a short walk from Sears Tower remains.


That's a legacy of the railroad era. There are tons of old lines that run through that area. Little by little, we're reclaiming old lands and redeveloping them. In due time, in due time.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Source: Boredom and a flickr search for 'hong kong hdr'


----------



## gladisimo

i_am_hydrogen said:


> That's a legacy of the railroad era. There are tons of old lines that run through that area. Little by little, we're reclaiming old lands and redeveloping them. In due time, in due time.


I actually love that effect. The skyline looks like a mountain


----------



## nygirl

*Platinum Members*


----------



## _00_deathscar

Love the last NYC pic.


----------



## nygirl

Right now its one of my favorite views of New York. I like how green and gold dominate the east while a mish mash of Blue, white, pink, orange glow in the west. There is still room to breath as well 8th Avenue will grow the way 6th Avenue did in within the next decade.


----------



## jessemh431

nygirl said:


>


I love views like this of any city, especially NYC. You got anymore like that nygirl? Anyone got ones like that of HK?


----------



## _00_deathscar

HK's avenues aren't long and wide enough with skyscrapers on either side to allow such views. Plenty in Chicago and, most certainly, NY however.


----------



## gladisimo

^^ more like, straight enough, some of them are plenty long, and a few of them are wide, but they are usually curving in and out


----------



## hkskyline

Well, New York's avenues are not as grand and wide as the Champs or Pall Mall, but the key to a good visual is the length and straightness. European cities cannot compete with the Manhattan grid.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Scaffolding came down before the 23rd of December surely?
> 
> Nice pics - Hung Hom?


If you read the source carefully, you'll notice the date added was 23 December, but that is not the same as the date the photo was taken. Thought that subtlety would be obvious for an English proficient user. However, given the scenes, it is still a recent photo.

Yes, I took the sunset shots at Hung Hom ferry pier.


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> If you read the source carefully, you'll notice the date added was 23 December, but that is not the same as the date the photo was taken. Thought that subtlety would be obvious for an English proficient user.


Stop being a patronising ****. I'm well aware of that, hence why I added the much more recent pics, and was somewhat bemused when you replied with 



> How many days' difference? The one I posted was dated Dec. 23.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Stop being a patronising ****. I'm well aware of that, hence why I added the much more recent pics, and was somewhat bemused when you replied with


More recent pictures, 1 of which shows Kwai Chung and the skyline, which was dated from 2006 :

S310105002s.jpg 04-Nov-2006 00:08 443k 










Recent, eh?


----------



## _00_deathscar

I was talking about the Nina Tower pics you plonker - I thought that subtlety would be obvious for an English proficient user...


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> I was talking about the Nina Tower pics you plonker - I thought that subtlety would be obvious for an English proficient user...


Not when you don't communicate clearly. Good luck to anyone who has expert knowledge of English understanding when you don't put your thoughts clearly.


----------



## _00_deathscar

No sense of semantics and pragmatics then? Ah, the failings of the Hong Kong educational system...


----------



## Brummyboy92

The worlds best skyline by day I would say is Bejing and at night New york city!


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> No sense of semantics and pragmatics then? Ah, the failings of the Hong Kong educational system...


Thank goodness HK's education system has produced people like me who can clearly communicate and express our thoughts. Not everyone is so fortunate and so many fall at the wrong tail of the intelligence distribution.


----------



## _00_deathscar

If you weren't so illeducated, you wouldn't need me to spell out exactly which set of pictures I was referring to.

Or perhaps, coming from the Hong Kong education system, you prefer everything spoonfed?

Pillock.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> If you weren't so illeducated, you wouldn't need me to spell out exactly which set of pictures I was referring to.
> 
> Or perhaps, coming from the Hong Kong education system, you prefer everything spoonfed?
> 
> Pillock.


Don't blame others if you can't specify your language and bring forth broad-based text that is self-contradictory. If you can articulate so clearly then others could never be able to find so many problems with it. The fact that you have to clarify all sorts of things after the fact means you weren't clear enough to begin with. Semantics and pragmatism are excuses for omission. The Hong Kong education system, like many others in the world, don't teach interpretation to be invention. 

I suggest you make your points very clear in the future, rather than blame others for not discovering what's in your mind but not on the screen.

Ignorance. 

Quite a beautiful sunset last night indeed.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Ignorance? Moi ou vous?

Seems the others are quite capable of understanding exactly what I mean; it's merely you that have the problem. Perhaps you should take a hint?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Ignorance? Moi ou vous?
> 
> Seems the others are quite capable of understanding exactly what I mean; it's merely you that have the problem. Perhaps you should take a hint?


Others' silence does not mean comprehension and/or agreement. Your point is equivalent to assuming everyone on SSC who hasn't replied as having understood exactly what you mean. Clearly that is a logical error. Has everyone on SSC read this thread? An error does not need a set threshold of responses for validation. 1 solid argument against it will do. On the contrary, does a million replies make a wrong thing right?

Clearly you aren't thinking from a logical point of view anymore. Mass ignorance is not an excuse for your ignorance.


----------



## _00_deathscar

There you go again.

Where did I say anything about silence/lack of replies?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> There you go again.
> 
> Where did I say anything about silence/lack of replies?


What basis do you think others are quite capable of understanding? Understanding based on not replying?

Also, I don't buy the argument that a million agreements can overrule common sense. Mob mentality is a very weak argument to begin with. Surely there must be more intelligent reasons if an argument can withstand the test of logic?

Anyway, I don't even see the material difference in the skyline for having a Nina Tower picture without scaffolding. The height hasn't changed; the width hasn't changed; Nina Tower isn't even in the main skyline.


----------



## _00_deathscar

> What basis do you think others are quite capable of understanding? Understanding based on not replying?
> 
> Also, I don't buy the argument that a million agreements can overrule common sense. Mob mentality is a very weak argument to begin with. Surely there must be more intelligent reasons if an argument can withstand the test of logic?


What on earth are you on about mob mentality for?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> What on earth are you on about mob mentality for?


Re-read your post 1147.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Mob mentality suggests that people who replied replied in accordance/agreement. I merely stated that in other discussions I've had, on this forum as well, I've hardly ever had to clarify my viewpoint because others are more than capable of understanding the context in which the post was written in. 

It is only with you where I have to clarify every single detail or else you end up being misled on the wrong track, presumably because you have trouble understanding what is meant by the poster in question.

You could argue that people should be more articulate, and in some situations you'd have a point - however, what on earth is there to be articulate about regarding the posting of three pictures, all taken from the same viewpoint, in one post, and then another picture (which has quite clearly absolutely sod all to do with Nina Tower - the subject in question), in a seperate post?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Mob mentality suggests that people who replied replied in accordance/agreement. I merely stated that in other discussions I've had, on this forum as well, I've hardly ever had to clarify my viewpoint because others are more than capable of understanding the context in which the post was written in.
> 
> It is only with you where I have to clarify every single detail or else you end up being misled on the wrong track, presumably because you have trouble understanding what is meant by the poster in question.
> 
> You could argue that people should be more articulate, and in some situations you'd have a point - however, what on earth is there to be articulate about regarding the posting of three pictures, all taken from the same viewpoint, in one post, and then another picture (which has quite clearly absolutely sod all to do with Nina Tower - the subject in question), in a seperate post?


I don't see how other situations work can apply to this one with its unique circumstances. Were the circumstances exactly the same there than here hoping people can make a leap in logic? Does that mean it's OK and perfectly logical that you bring about more recent photos, declare that as such, and within the same breath of thread replies, post something in 2006? Doesn't that seem weird? So it's OK because others have not raised a problem before and you can still make omissions this time and it's all right? Surely if you think your argument and logic is sound then you can argue based on that rather than bring in everyone else and claiming just because they haven't raised a problem means there is no problem in all future applications. 

Mind you, the scientific world has gone through long periods of ignorance before people question something that everyone thought was OK before and did not voice a problem. Does that make it right until the end of time? The world is not flat anymore.

In fact, green scaffolding on Nina Tower continued to exist well into 2007, hence photos with that part of construction are still very recent, even with the fast pace of Hong Kong construction in general. After all, the building has been topped out and much of the design was already revealed.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Nope, you still haven't got it.


----------



## hkskyline

More Hong Kong shots.
Source : http://www.aggress.hk



















Not the typical skyline views :


----------



## RadioFan

^^ It is an unexpected scene of Hongkong!!

I have thought most of Hongkong's landscape is a mass of corn offices and apartments on the narrow bottom of mountains... but this city also have matchbox apartments on the wide flat land like other Chinese cities.


----------



## Cunning Linguist




----------



## 3521usa

^^i know i shouldn't laugh but that is hilarious. Good point though man.


----------



## Manila-X

RadioFan said:


> ^^ It is an unexpected scene of Hongkong!!
> 
> I have thought most of Hongkong's landscape is a mass of corn offices and apartments on the narrow bottom of mountains... but this city also have matchbox apartments on the wide flat land like other Chinese cities.


We have alot of them. Even if you go around the centre part of HK Island we have our mid-rise old flats mixed with the skyscrapers. 

Anyway, you should check out *Kowloon Tong*. Its a district for the old-rich right at the heart of the city. Its has that suburban feel mostly low-rise flats and some nice houses.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> We have alot of them. Even if you go around the centre part of HK Island we have our mid-rise old flats mixed with the skyscrapers.
> 
> Anyway, you should check out *Kowloon Tong*. Its a district for the old-rich right at the heart of the city. Its has that suburban feel mostly low-rise flats and some nice houses.


Actually, Hong Kong doesn't have that much in large swathes of empty land for urban development. In cities like Shanghai, the views from a high vantage point show a large urban expanse full of skyscrapers and urban developments. Those types of views are rare in Hong Kong due to local topography. The northern sections of New Territories are relatively flat, but mostly undeveloped, so there are pockets of skyscraper residentials but moreso surrounded by rather serene countryside with lowrise houses and greenery.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Actually, Hong Kong doesn't have that much in large swathes of empty land for urban development. In cities like Shanghai, the views from a high vantage point show a large urban expanse full of skyscrapers and urban developments. Those types of views are rare in Hong Kong due to local topography. The northern sections of New Territories are relatively flat, but mostly undeveloped, so there are pockets of skyscraper residentials but moreso surrounded by rather serene countryside with lowrise houses and greenery.


Topography makes HK's skyline different but the city's topography is great. That's what makes HK's skyline unique. Rio De Janeiro has a similar topography to HK but they didn't plan their city the way HK did.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Topography makes HK's skyline different but the city's topography is great. That's what makes HK's skyline unique. Rio De Janeiro has a similar topography to HK but they didn't plan their city the way HK did.


*Every* city out there has to consider topography for city planning. The constraint is no different to a flat city as to a hilly city. Flat cities adapt by using a grid (easy to do), while the brave ones like San Francisco maintain the grid despite a hilly landscape. 

Medieval cities, although they don't use the grid system, still plan around their natural features. London back in the day was concentrated on the north side of the Thames.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> *Every* city out there has to consider topography for city planning. The constraint is no different to a flat city as to a hilly city. Flat cities adapt by using a grid (easy to do), while the brave ones like San Francisco maintain the grid despite a hilly landscape.
> 
> Medieval cities, although they don't use the grid system, still plan around their natural features. London back in the day was concentrated on the north side of the Thames.


Isn't that the was Shanghai was back in the days? The city was most concentrated north of The Huang Pu instead.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Isn't that the was Shanghai was back in the days? The city was most concentrated north of The Huang Pu instead.


The Huangpu goes north-south, not east-west in the Shanghai area, and Shanghai's old part sprung up on the western shores.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Cunning Linguist said:


>


It's not nice to call people retarded.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The Huangpu goes north-south, not east-west in the Shanghai area, and Shanghai's old part sprung up on the western shores.


Lets says the Puxi area. The Pudong areas wasn't as developed back then other than industrial/agricultural


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Lets says the Puxi area. The Pudong areas wasn't as developed back then other than industrial/agricultural


In fact, the names of the districts indicate the Huangpu divides the city east and west, not north and south. Puxi means 'west of the river' and Pudong means 'east of the river'.


----------



## Cunning Linguist

> It's not nice to call people retarded.


It's not nice to call people patronizing *****


----------



## _00_deathscar

Ah, but the PC brigade will be onto you in a flash if you call anyone a retard.

"Patronising ****" is not yet on the PC-brigade radar.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/siuma/siuma194


----------



## Ddog94

HK at the moment
but in 5-10 I'm gonna say Brisbane, Australia
Only gotta couple of reasonable tallies but now with all the development goin on wif skyscrapers beong built and proposed left right and centre


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City, Panama*

*Latin America's Premier Skyline (Image by MG Realtors)










To see the rest of this series, click on the last line of my sig.*


----------



## Hindustani

NYC baby NYC. got the best skyline day or night. you see manhattan & all those cable stayed, cantiliver bridges linking the island like that, its heaven on earth. literally.

Nothing beats "Da Greatest City in the World"

wait till freedom tower comes up.

HongKong ain't got nothing on NYC.


----------



## harsh1802

Hindustani said:


> NYC baby NYC. got the best skyline day or night. you see manhattan & all those cable stayed, cantiliver bridges linking the island like that, its heaven on earth. literally.
> 
> Nothing beats "Da Greatest City in the World"
> 
> wait till freedom tower comes up.
> 
> HongKong ain't got nothing on NYC.


:cheers:


----------



## skyphire

*Ortigas, Philippines*


----------



## melbstud

I would have to say Australian Skylines are far the best. Whether it be in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane or Perth they all are amazing.


----------



## Scion

HK and NYC have the world's best skyline.

Then Chicago, Shanghai, Tokyo, Singapore, etc.

I also like Dubai's skyline too.


----------



## cncity

HK
NY
Chicago
Toronto
Shanghai
Dubai


----------



## jessemh431

Why do people like Dubai? It's stupid. It's just some extremely tall buildings lining one main street. That's not impressive at all. Now, if there were 5 streets like that, it would be impressive. Maybe in 15-20 years Dubai can be amazing, but right now, there's just no density. I mean, I'm someone that enjoys density more than height, so others may enjoy height more than desnity. But, whatever.


----------



## Jardoga

^^Yes i agree. It has stunning buildings, but i hate the fact that there plonked alongside one strip of road. NY has the best skyline, even though its getting old, no other city can compare to New Yorks Skyline.


----------



## oliver999

*shanghai renmin square.*


----------



## hkskyline

The view from Renmin Square towards Pudong is quite good - you get to see a huge expanse of buildings all densely packed together on both sides of the river, then also the rest of the skyscrapers in Puxi.


----------



## bonivison

LiJiang
Yunnan province
China


----------



## Scion

^^ the low rise version of kowloon walled city.


----------



## hkskyline

Well, the buildings in Lijiang are much much older. It's actually an ancient city.


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong*










source (Click for 4,250 × 1,844 pixels): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Hong_Kong_Skyline_Restitch_-_Dec_2007.jpg

 :master:  :master:


----------



## Island Sloth

Hmmm, dare I say Abu Dhabi or Singapore?

Abu Dhabi may not be the highest, but it fits together very well, and vey well lit, with well placed green... I find it the most pleasant skyline viewed from the sea...
Singapore has a smaller business district but also fits together well and the smaller buildings on the seafront provide a beautiful contrast.


Most stunning of all skylines has to be the original skyscrapercity. Shibam, Yemen. Dense, beautiful background, even a protective wall... now which sky scraper city can claim that? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526242&highlight=yemen


----------



## _00_deathscar

Absolutely stunning picture in today's South China Morning Post showing the fireworks over Brooklyn Bridge. Anyone got any shots?


----------



## Ni3lS

Chicago has best skyline at the moment  In future Dubai I think


----------



## Skyline_FFM

1) NYC and Shanghai
2) Shenzhen and Chicago
3) Hong Kong and Dubai
4) Bangkok
5) Seoul
6) Toronto
7) Sydney
8) Melbourne
9) San Francisco
10) Tokyo
11) Guangzhou and Chongqing
12) Kuala Lumpur
13) Singapore
14) Frankfurt and La Défense
15) Los Angeles, Houston, Atlanta...


----------



## buildmilehightower

Shanghai would look really sick when Shanghai centre gets built, I mean the Pudong area.


----------



## melbstud

Ive been to both Abu Dhabi and S


----------



## melbstud

Ive been to both Abu Dhabi and S


----------



## melbstud

Ive been to both Abu Dhabi and Singapore and they were just gorgeous, Dubai meh nothing amazing.

Would have to say Melbourne, Sydney, Perth and Brisbaner have amazing skyline.


----------



## nakoi28

*Ortigas Center, Philippines*








_Photo by Ramir Borja_

*Makati City, Philippines*








_Photo by soyit_2007_

*Makati City, Philippines*








_Photo by andrew calleja_


----------



## buildmilehightower

Minneapolis definately contender.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow! Nice to see Minneapolis! had no meaning what it looks like! Very good!!!!  Why do so many Americans make fun of it? Doesn't look provincial at all!


----------



## nomarandlee

Skyline_FFM said:


> Wow! Nice to see Minneapolis! had no meaning what it looks like! Very good!!!!  Why do so many Americans make fun of it? Doesn't look provincial at all!


We do?...It is pretty good but I wouldn't think its a contender for world's best.


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## Guaporense

icracked said:


> Nothing matches Dubai imo.


Very impressive mass of cranes. Maybe in 5-10 years Dubai will be able to be a contender for the best skyline. Now it is a skyline under construction.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Posted in the ICC thread by Skybean and Aboveday:


----------



## melbstud

I must say that Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane are good contenders, no pics on me though. :>)


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis 
taken by me

Population 370K(city proper), 3.2 mln(metro). It came no. 17 in the world I recall at the time the ssc portals were still up, thus becoming the smallest city in the top 20.


----------



## soloveich

it's nice, but it's not the best one. IMO Seattle has better one. I personally like HK and Chicago.


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Honestly though, this is a thread for the ONE OF THE BEST skylines, i mean, Minneapolis's skyline is great and all but it's nowhere NEAR one of the BEST. So like someone above said: it just doesnt qualify as a contender for world's best.


----------



## gladisimo

>


Sigh... missing home


----------



## Scion

Source: http://www.pbase.com/accl/hong_kong

Scroll >>>


----------



## Major Deegan

Kiss the Rain said:


> Honestly though, this is a thread for the ONE OF THE BEST skylines, i mean, Minneapolis's skyline is great and all but it's nowhere NEAR one of the BEST. So like someone above said: it just doesnt qualify as a contender for world's best.


Sure it is, you are being so judgmental for no reason right now! It is best for me because unlike imaginary Hong Kong or Shanghai, I can enjoy this wonderful skyline everyday while gulping down my cup of morning coffee and while walking to my work, and watch it as it faints away and disappears in the evening twilight. Neither of the mentioned cities make their existence in my daily surroundings. Therefore, it seems irrational to me to even think why would anyone praise a city, let alone a skyline, they have never even been to.









Uploaded on August 16, 2005
by *save it for a rainy day*









(my photo)


----------



## anm

Major Deegan said:


> Minneapolis
> taken by me
> 
> Population 370K(city proper), 3.2 mln(metro). It came no. 17 in the world I recall at the time the ssc portals were still up, thus becoming the smallest city in the top 20.


Well, with a name like that it should probably qualify as worl'd best skyline among mini polises.


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## anm

^^ this is not a skyline

it is a nice picture, a great collection of highrises and scrapers... but in skyline bulidings must project aganist the sky... loking at them from aboove does not make a skyline


----------



## Major Deegan

Would I be forever embarrassed, if I allow myself to post another photo of little Minnie? 










Uploaded on August 25, 2007
by *jpnuwat*










Uploaded on December 15, 2006
by *3rd foundation*


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Major Deegan said:


> Sure it is, you are being so judgmental for no reason right now! It is best for me because unlike imaginary Hong Kong or Shanghai, I can enjoy this wonderful skyline everyday while gulping down my cup of morning coffee and while walking to my work, and watch it as it faints away and disappears in the evening twilight. Neither of the mentioned cities make their existence in my daily surroundings. Therefore, it seems irrational to me to even think why would anyone praise a city, let alone a skyline, they have never even been to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded on August 16, 2005
> by *save it for a rainy day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my photo)


Haha yeah right, like somebody could just post pictures of, say, Washington DC, and say it's one of the best skyline in the world just because he lives there and liked the skyline, please...

Well, guess that's the thing with internet, you gotta respect everyone's opinions, no matter how absurd.


----------



## Major Deegan

Hey not like I'm trying to rob anyone of their favorite skyline fetish thing or anything of that nature. Get over yourself.


----------



## _00_deathscar

anm said:


> ^^ this is not a skyline
> 
> it is a nice picture, a great collection of highrises and scrapers... but in skyline bulidings must project aganist the sky... loking at them from aboove does not make a skyline


In that case Hong Kong does not have the skyline, what with the mountains and all.


----------



## ruben.briosa

Toronto, New York and Paris


----------



## Skyline_FFM

ruben.briosa said:


> Toronto, New York and Paris


Pardon!? Paris? I love Paris and it is gorgeous. Maybe the best European of one of the best European skylines. But worldwide????!!! Ever heard of Shanghai, Chicago, Shenzhen, Singapore, Dubai,...


----------



## nygirl

*New York City*

NY and Chicago hands down for me. 



koolkid said:


> From flickr, by *Patja*
> 
> 
> 
> From flickr, by *pedromanuelmanuel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Pablo Pepper*





koolkid said:


> Downtown Brooklyn in the foreground with Downtown in the far background and a small bit of Midtown to the far right background.
> 
> From Flickr, by *Point&Click*
> 
> 
> From Flickr, by *Point&Click*
> 
> View from NJ:
> 
> From Flickr, by *pmarella*
> 
> 
> 
> From Flickr, by *pmarella*
> 
> 
> 
> From Flickr, by *pmarella*


----------



## nygirl

*Chicago*










- Chicagostyle



Jai said:


> Hey hey guys.. swung on by Chitown for an afternoon with friends. Taken a couple days ago:





Chicagophotoshop said:


> from the airplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [





cbotnyse said:


>


There will always be those in awe of whats new and who is booming at the moment. Still, there are only two who have been consistantly building high for over 100 years and still building high. The variety of styles through many different eras is why I think these two will always be at the top.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The pics of NYC and Chicago are just  and :drool:


----------



## bonivison

Shanghai
























Beijing


----------



## ruben.briosa

Skyline_FFM said:


> Pardon!? Paris? I love Paris and it is gorgeous. Maybe the best European of one of the best European skylines. But worldwide????!!! Ever heard of Shanghai, Chicago, Shenzhen, Singapore, Dubai,...


It's my opinion

La Défense - Paris:



Reverie said:


> *Ze Coach / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keferko / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZacharyS / Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Samfu / Panoramio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anek / Panoramio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rehali / Panoramio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ivann_lamy / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dom Tom / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Maître Zen / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nigreon2008 / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pascal Lemoine / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *topher76 / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wave Particle Pixel / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *marceline / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *d_pineau / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dom Tom / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *F. Delanoue / Panoramio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *art Buck / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Atoma / Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photaouf.com / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dave / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *art Buck / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEBDT / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dmichel06 / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *isemantics / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *angeloangelo / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pascal Lemoine / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * (-(-Tchi Tcha -)-) / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanh Tung Nguyen / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plej / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QuivivraVera / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thierry B / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Ohara / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *palladipelo_75 / Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *z_paoletta / Flickr*


----------



## Skyline_FFM

You don't need to show me La Défense. I know what it looks like!It may be your opinion. But it looks a bit like a childish "there has to be a European city otherwise I will be envious"-behaviour! hno: I did not say LD was not impressive or beautiful. I only said it cannot concur NYC or Chicago,...


----------



## Pavlemadrid

NYC of course!


----------



## Hindustani

NYC has the best skyline followed by everyone else.

Its the hanging suspension bridges all over the city that enhances NYC skyline. no other city has that. none. NYC beats everyone. All NYC needs a one space needle.


----------



## null

^^Chi-town beats NYC


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Sorry, but one thing I don't like about such threads is the imagespamming! Why posting 100 photos, 99 of them not showing skylines, but single buildings, if the topic is skylines. Isn't it enough to post 3 or 4 photos? hno:


----------



## oliver999

Hindustani said:


> NYC has the best skyline followed by everyone else.
> 
> Its the hanging suspension bridges all over the city that enhances NYC skyline. no other city has that. none. NYC beats everyone. All NYC needs a one space needle.


shanghai will beats NYC soon:cheers:


----------



## MDguy

oliver999 said:


> shanghai will beats NYC soon:cheers:


not even close :cheers:


----------



## l'eau

new york---->ancient
la defense------>too low
chicago------->ancient
hong kong------->too many "apartment-skyscraper"
shangai---------->same the HK

but moscow and dubai ROCKS!!!!
:master:
my best skylines are moscow and dubai(in future, 2010-2015)


----------



## MDguy

For me, This



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448017&page=336









http://flickr.com/photos/staffh/380770523/









http://flickr.com/photos/staffh/1382965177/in/set-72157600283732951/

Although nice, simply doesn't measure up to this









http://flickr.com/photos/yukonblizzard/2791405930/









From flickr, by pedromanuelmanuel



















both photos from flickr, by Pablo Pepper









by pmarella, flickr









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=62851&page=44









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=62851&page=36


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Haven't you found any 2GB Megtaphotos to post about 100 of them?


----------



## Kiss the Rain

MDguy said:


> not even close :cheers:


Well NYC's floor space isn't even close of making to the top 5, and it's overall height is not that high with twins towers gone, sorry but its skyline is actually quite small compare to cities like tokyo, shanghai or many other asian and south american cities.

However, i do believe it's the biggest in the english speaking world.


----------



## MDguy

Kiss the Rain said:


> Well NYC's floor space isn't even close of making to the top 5, and it's overall height is not that high with twins towers gone, sorry but its skyline is actually quite small compare to cities like tokyo, shanghai or many other asian and south american cities.
> 
> However, i do believe it's the biggest in the english speaking world.


sorry, we're not talking about height or size, we're talking about aesthetics, which NY beats SH by a landslide imo.


----------



## buildmilehightower

null said:


> ^^Chi-town beats NYC



no way fam


----------



## oliver999

MDguy said:


> sorry, we're not talking about height or size, we're talking about aesthetics, which NY beats SH by a landslide imo.


yeah, newyork and chicago has best skyscraper arrangement, looks really impressive. box shaped buildings.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

A shot of Chicago I took from my office building:


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City - The Jaw-dropper of Latin America*


----------



## _00_deathscar

Awesome shot of Chi-town from your office.


----------



## Mahratta

Chicago is incredible, the skyline is really anchored as well - but I still prefer NYC

Overall though, HK is my favourite.


----------



## kix111

it is just a matter of personal opinion, i like NY's skyline best, walking down the street with skyscrapers around you like walls, i think that is what shanghai will probably never achieve.

but i have to say that shanghai's urban area is a lot bigger than NY's


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Panama city is until now the only real skyline in Latin America, along with Mexico City and soon Santiago!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

i_am_hydrogen said:


> A shot of Chicago I took from my office building:


:drool:


----------



## PanaManiac

Skyline_FFM said:


> Panama city is until now the only real skyline in Latin America, along with Mexico City and soon Santiago!


*Panama City is arguably the best in Latin America, but not the only "real" skyline. Others deserving of honorable mention would be Caracas, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo and a few others in Brazil. I agree with your assesment of Santiago, but would take exception to your placement of Mexico City...*


----------



## oliver999

panama skyline is amazing, and unknown to the world. top 20 for sure.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

PanaManiac said:


>


been there, LOVED it! especially the women. i can't say that now becaus ei;m married....lol.kay:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

kix111 said:


> it is just a matter of personal opinion, i like NY's skyline best, walking down the street with skyscrapers around you like walls, i think that is what shanghai will probably never achieve.
> 
> but i have to say that shanghai's urban area is a lot bigger than NY's


ny's skyline is ok. this one has more flavor though....


----------



## PanaManiac

oliver999 said:


> Panama [City's] skyline is amazing, and unknown to the world. *top 20 for sure.*


*You're right on the money! In fact, Panama City is actually ranked 14th. (3rd. behind only New York and Chicago on the Western hemisphere), at least by the criteria set by this aptly named source: World's Best Skylines*


----------



## Skyline_FFM

PanaManiac said:


> *Panama City is arguably the best in Latin America, but not the only "real" skyline. Others deserving of honorable mention would be Caracas, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo and a few others in Brazil. I agree with your assesment of Santiago, but would take exception to your placement of Mexico City...*


Okay, Caracas tops 200m. But then you have to take into account Mexico City either. Santiago is getting it's first supertall and others will folow in Santiago. Sao Paulo has too many short boxes (only a few buildings exceeding 150m, most of them even white). That is not what I call a good skyline. Buenos Aires will need some 200ers to catch up. Sao Paulo will need supertalls and many of them to save it's mid-rise megapizza making it a skyline.


----------



## PanaManiac

Skyline_FFM said:


> Okay, Caracas tops 200m. But then you have to take into account Mexico City *either. [did you mean also?]* Santiago is getting it's first supertall and others will folow in Santiago. *Sao Paulo* has too many short boxes (only a few buildings exceeding 150m, most of them even white). That is not what I call a good skyline. *Buenos Aires* will need some 200ers to catch up. *Sao Paulo* will need supertalls and many of them to save it's mid-rise megapizza making it a skyline.


*While I see your point with regard to height or lack thereof, I find it hard to ignore the visual impact of these behemoths. What Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires lack in height, they more than compensate for in sheer vastness and density!*


----------



## nygirl

*Gotham*










photo by JoshDerr over @ Flickr


----------



## Skyline_FFM

PanaManiac said:


> *While I see your point with regard to height or lack thereof, I find it hard to ignore the visual impact of these behemoths. What Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires lack in height, they more than compensate for in sheer vastness and density!*


That is a metter of taste. I don't think so. Seoul, Shanghai, Tokyo and other Asian cities as well as Big Apple are as dense and have height also! Only mid-rise density looks weird but since the matter is "skyline" here, the height IS THE issue. And there is too little height in both cities with Buenos Aires having the advantage to have the tallest buildings on the shore which makes the skyline looking taller than it is. And from streetlevel, Sao Paulo has not a good skyline, Buenos Aires neither...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

nygirl said:


> photo by JoshDerr over @ Flickr


Wow, Big Apple is stunnig!


----------



## ImBoredNow

MDguy said:


> sorry, we're not talking about height or size, we're talking about aesthetics, which NY beats SH by a landslide imo.


What????????????????????
Dude NYC's Skyscrapers are mostly box typed.
The Empire state building and the new WTC's are nice looking along with chrysler building and a couple others.
But the ratio of aesthetically pleasing skyscrapers to total skyscrapers is low.
With that being said HK should be ranked lower, and chicago should be on top.
Watch out for Dubai. 
In the next ten years.....It's gonna be the clear winner.
Also watch out for guangzhou and moscow in the future.


----------



## Hindustani

null said:


> ^^Chi-town beats NYC


Lived around both places, Chi Town & NYC. 

NYC just too good for Chi town.


----------



## India101

Hong Kong has the best skyline


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta Maybe...


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta AGAIN


----------



## luci203

*New York, Jersey*

scroll >>>


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta, Indonesia

scroll ==>>


----------



## nygirl

*New York City from various photographers*










- Pmarella



















- Dan DC










- Someone123










- San Miguel









http://flickr.com/photos/dreamer7112/2885573213/










- Wikipedia


----------



## nygirl

*Chicago from various photographers*










Docearls/Flickr



















- I_am_Hydrogen










- Jannacybill/Flickr










-22tone/flickr


----------



## _00_deathscar

Awesome collection nygirl. Thanks


----------



## nygirl

You are very welcome DEATH. I figured you and a few others had the HK photos covered so whenever I can I'll toss in some NY and Chicago pics from some very talented photographers. All three are worthy of being the spectacle of this thread imo. This has become one of my all time favorite threads on SCC. I love the friendly atmosphere it has come to possess. And a big thanks to everyone else who has thrown in some skylines other than the above three, keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## luci203

nygirl said:


>


That picture is so...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

NYC and Chicago rock! :banana:


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, Dubai is the best!!!!!


----------



## Pablo323

^^

Hell no!

This is About NY or HK.

Dubai in a few years.



pd: Just my opinion.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Pablo323 said:


> ^^
> 
> Hell no!
> 
> This is About NY or HK.
> 
> Dubai in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> pd: Just my opinion.


Come now, Chicago deserves a mention in there.


----------



## icarusrising

nygirl said:


> - Wikipedia


Wow! :shocked: This one just blew me away!


----------



## Hawa Beirut

chicago looks amazing,it's downtown is well organized,new york has the most skyscrapers but it's a kinda mess
great job nygirl :cheers:


----------



## oweeyman

Sudirman - Senayan Area by Bozhart...


----------



## nygirl

Whattup...









- Sherman W.


----------



## skyscraper100

HK


----------



## skyscraper100

double post


----------



## ace4

^^
i agree...:yes: in terms of highrise designs Jakarta should be one of the best in Asia... although unfortunately the skyline is rather spread...:nuts:


----------



## oweeyman

JAKARTA


----------



## oliver999

i didnt say jakarta not good, but bangkok is more huge more urban to me.makati is very nice along with jakarta and KL ,are the best in south asia(singapore is another type) but if i choose the best one from four, bankok is a bit more---.

bankok


----------



## oliver999

ace4 said:


> ^^
> i agree...:yes: in terms of highrise designs Jakarta should be one of the best in Asia... although unfortunately the skyline is rather spread...:nuts:


average height lower than bankok i think.


----------



## oweeyman

*the U/C of Jakarta*
The Regatta

pic from Indonesia SSC









by anOz









by anOz (25/08/2008)


----------



## oweeyman

Mega Kuningan CBD - Jakarta


----------



## oweeyman

Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD) - Jakarta


----------



## ace4

oliver999 said:


> average height lower than bankok i think.


is it...? aside from Baiyoke Skytower, then Jakarta's tallest in Wisma BNI 46 at 262 m whereas in Bangkok i believe it's 240m... i forgot which building thoungh...

no disrespect intended though...:naughty: Bangkok's skyline is much denser than Jakarta but in terms of highrise designs personally I say Jakarta is ahead...

@oweeyman: wow really love that new Regatta U/C. after the Ancol Mansion finished construction we would have a nice skyline emerging as well in the Jakarta waterfront...:banana:

NB: but of course in terms of world's best skyline Jakarta still has a very very long way to go...:yes:


----------



## skyscraper100

HK skyline the world's best imo


----------



## diz

Jakarta, IMO, has really high quality towers.


----------



## ames

new york will never be 2nd to none.


----------



## Skybean

*Shanghai*




































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcola/sets/72157604055001748/


----------



## ace4

diz said:


> Jakarta, IMO, has really high quality towers.


thank you...:cheers1:

==========================================================

i say Hong Kong for the #1 world skyline... just love the density of its skyscrapers (of course design of skyscrapers are superb as well) and the natural background hills that blend well...:drool:


----------



## skyphire

Jakarta is not as good as bangkok and manila in terms of the density of skyline. and far behind singapore and kuala lumpur but definitely better than hanoi.


----------



## oweeyman

*JAKARTA!!! AWW!!! YEAAHH!!!*


----------



## Densetsu

Skybean said:


> Shanghai
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3046/2441943319_dc8d528bfc_o.jpg
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2386/2313866799_a8d5380881_o.jpg
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/2314680478_b599321bcf_o.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3005/2313867279_be1f6abfac_o.jpg


Shanghai has a very nice skyline but i see too much of commie blocks just like Hong Kong.


----------



## Skybean

In these cities, such housing is the norm. As such, they are true skyscraper cities. A skyscraper isn't just something that you put in an isolated area for show... for HK and Shanghai they're where people live, work and play. There are no sprawling cookie cutter mansions that you'll find in North America or Europe at least for several kilometres in any direction. Also, consider the scale. While there is a large number of residential highrises, there is also a huge number of commercial buildings -- even more than most cities in North America or Europe.


----------



## K14N

skyphire said:


> Jakarta is not as good as bangkok and manila in terms of the density of skyline. and far behind singapore and kuala lumpur but definitely better than hanoi.


In terms of density, I agree, Jakarta's skyline is spread out over the city... And its skyline is linear, not conglomerated


----------



## ace4

skyphire said:


> Jakarta is not as good as bangkok and manila in terms of the density of skyline. and far behind singapore and kuala lumpur but definitely better than hanoi.


yep i agree in terms of density...:yes: but if the photographer can find a good angle to shoot the Jakarta skyline then it will look dense as well though... but in terms of individual highrise design then Jakarta would be on one of the top in the Southeast Asia skyline...

======================================================================================================

and for second best world skyline I'd pick New York... the density is just wow... and there are very good variety of buildings as well over there...


----------



## oweeyman

JAKARTA


----------



## _00_deathscar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/songallery/2999187870/in/set-72157603820600854/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/songallery/3024167597/in/set-72157603820600854/


----------



## pedang

source : http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-city-skylines.php

1. Hong Kong, China
2. Chicago, USA
3. New York City, USA
4. Shanghai, China
5. Singapore, Singapore
6. Tokyo, Japan
7. Toronto, Canada
8. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
9. Shenzhen, China
10. Seattle, USA


----------



## diz

World's 16th best.


----------



## jessemh431

^^What city is that?


----------



## diz

Makati or Metro Manila.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

diz said:


> World's 16th best.


Nice indeed!


----------



## mhek

Makati








by novellsteel


Metro Manila








from flickr


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Very good skylines! Congrats!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pic indeed :cheers: ^^^^ Its Manila?


----------



## diz

Yes.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

iDRAFT said:


> Hong Kong-It's just so new, bright and modern. New York has 2 flaws- the first is too many old, dirty buildings and it is too crammed in. New York can build a stunning tower in Midtown and you'd barely be able to see it unless of course it shot up 300 feet above everything else. New York's problem lies in its building density- it's just too crammed and you can't get a good shot of the entire skyline. Besides, New York is centuries old, Hong Kong started getting developed in the last 30-40 years. It's barely a fair fight.
> With all that said-wait 25 years when the old crappy buildings in Manhattan start getting demolished for new, advanced and beautiful skyscrapers..then it will be a fair fight. Maybe even that huge gap betwen Midtown and Downtown will start getting filled in and skyscraper developments in Brooklyn and Queens will get underway within the century.
> As a future architect, I have some incredible designs to help rejuvenate New York's aging skyline..look forward to it.


I'm going to assume that you have never been to New York, I have and I can say that it's early 20th century buildings are some of New Yorks best assets. 

It's too crammed to take a picture? The density is what makes it amazing, and they didn't build the skyline so you can take pictures of it.

If you have no appreciation for the old and beautiful buildings of New York, I hope you never become an architect.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

CrazyCanuck said:


> I'm going to assume that you have never been to New York, I have and I can say that it's early 20th century buildings are some of New Yorks best assets.
> 
> It's too crammed to take a picture? The density is what makes it amazing, and they didn't build the skyline so you can take pictures of it.
> 
> If you have no appreciation for the old and beautiful buildings of New York, I hope you never become an architect.


If he thinks that the old skyscrapers, the real icons are just old and dirty and "problem" for NYC, I either think he will NOT become an architect, becuase NO architect would ever say that to Chrysler, ESB or Rockefeller Center! And don't forget to mention one thing: How many buildings in NYC are known outside the US and how many of the HK skyscrapers have international fame? I think Hong Kong's only beautiful or astonishing point is the natural setting which unfortunately is tapped with international style skyscrapers. Because the density of slender skyscrapers in HK is is at least AS dense as in NYC! :lol:
I think that guy hasn't been to either of the two cities yet! 
NYC rocks! :banana: Second is Chicago, third Shanghai.


----------



## _00_deathscar

With respect, you're talking bollocks.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

_00_deathscar said:


> With respect, you're talking bollocks.


<i think you cannot stand other people's opinions unless they say that HK is world's best... :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

Skyline_FFM said:


> <i think you cannot stand other people's opinions unless they say that HK is world's best... :lol:


There are a number of very famous HK buildings regularly featured in architecture circles, the most prominent of which is HSBC, with its external frame. Next is the Bank of China, whose angular rise is very unique. Nearby is the Lippo Centre, whose shape is inspired by koala bears.

Then there is the huge engineering feat known as the new Hong Kong International Airport.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Skyline_FFM said:


> <i think you cannot stand other people's opinions unless they say that HK is world's best... :lol:


Not at all; I very much respect nygirl's opinions, and she doesn't place HK top. Neither do some of the Chicago and New York folk. Or others for that matter.

But you are definitely talking bollocks.


----------



## nygirl

_00_deathscar said:


> Not at all; *I very much respect nygirl's opinions*, and she doesn't place HK top. Neither do some of the Chicago and New York folk. Or others for that matter.
> 
> But you are definitely talking bollocks.


:hug:

I have long thought of Chicago's skyline to be the epitome of skyscraper greatness. To some, that would sound odd coming from a New Yorker, and not only that one of the most outspoken NYC advocates on this forum. 

I think you are going to find a great many of us sincerely do appreciate HK, NY, and Chicago's skylines to the point where a title no longer matters since they are all three such classy and timeless skylines. NY and Chicago feature an array of styles that touched every era of the skyscraper. NY does well in sheer size and numbers. The specialty in our stock of scrapers is most certainly our pre-war skyscrapers. Chicago's buildings, unlike NY's, are made to be viewed. NY is chaotic and its easy to admit that. There is no real order or fashion in how the skyline is set up. The only two things I can vouch for is that ESB is centered and the buildings of lower Manhattan really do fit perfectly along the shape of Manhattan's southern tip. 
Chicago's got NY beat in that regard. Chicago, facing the delectible Lake Michigan is a mighty site, one that you really cannot help but admire. Chicago has fantastic pre-war skyscrapers but the international box and architects like Mies Van Der Rohe *have really elevated Chicago to what it is today. Some of the greatest collections of International, modern architecture can be found there; there is almost a great pride in the buildings of the loop. 
Hong Kong just oozes modernity and the "wow effect" of its mountain backdrop place it prominently in almost everyone's top 5. Hong Kong came late into the game but made up for it in sheer density, unique yet classy styles, and height. That is the triple threat! You cannot deny Hong Kong's significant architectural achievements. 
To me the next two up on the international level have got to be Dubai and Shanghai. Quite a success story with either of them,you cannot lose.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

_00_deathscar said:


> Not at all; I very much respect nygirl's opinions, and she doesn't place HK top. Neither do some of the Chicago and New York folk. Or others for that matter.
> 
> But you are definitely talking bollocks.


And you are an impolite *** :nuts:


----------



## Skybean

Some residential district in Hong Kong. Nowhere as flashy as the main skyline, but I think it beats the drab of suburban McMansions.




























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehoba/


----------



## nomarandlee

> Some residential district in Hong Kong. Nowhere as flashy as the main skyline, but I think it beats the drab of suburban McMansions.


 I think that is pretty arguable even as much as I dislike the McMansions.


----------



## sicarim

Hong Kong. That city absolutely blows me away.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Big Apple is aaaaaawesome!!!


----------



## _00_deathscar

I've always liked this angle, and others such as it, although it doesn't really showcase the skyline itself too well.










http://flickr.com/photos/wk7leung/305895826


----------



## firoz bharmal

Dubai


----------



## mhek

*Metropolitan Manila* @ sunrise.









taken by neanderthal_online from flickr


----------



## Tillor87

*MOSCOW*


----------



## Waldenstrom

_00_deathscar said:


> I've always liked this angle, and others such as it, although it doesn't really showcase the skyline itself too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/wk7leung/305895826


I love this!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow, Moscow!!!


----------



## _00_deathscar

Which is the University building? The one the left or the right?


----------



## luci203

_00_deathscar said:


> Which is the University building? The one the left or the right?


Is on the right side of CBD, behind somme buildings. (see picture)


----------



## _00_deathscar

What's the tall-ish grand white building on the left?


----------



## Marcanadian

^^ Hotel Ukraine I believe.


----------



## luci203

_00_deathscar said:


> What's the tall-ish grand white building on the left?


Hotel Ukraine is on the left, near "Moscow City".

The tall building on the left (if you ask about the building far from "Moskow City", more close to Ostankino Tower) is Triumph Palace (It is sometimes called the 8th Tower because it is similar in appearance to the Seven Sisters skyscrapers built in Moscow by Stalin through the 1950s. Construction began in 2001.)


----------



## _00_deathscar

Eh? Now I'm really confused.

Could you please label the original panorama with important landmarks?

Stunning architecture by the way.


----------



## nygirl

In that photo could someone point out where Russia Tower was supposed to go. Also, can anyone tell me what was on that land before the building boom?


----------



## luci203

nygirl said:


> In that photo could someone point out where Russia Tower was supposed to go. Also, can anyone tell me what was on that land before the building boom?












Maybe a little more on the left... but aroud that area. 

Before construction began, most of the buildings in the area were old factories and industrial complexes that have been closed or abandoned. The total cost of the project is estimated at $12 Billion

-----------------------------------------------------------------------



_00_deathscar said:


> Eh? Now I'm really confused.
> 
> Could you please label the original panorama with important landmarks?
> 
> Stunning architecture by the way.












:cheers:


----------



## nygirl

^^That's really cool. I hope it ends up looking like a Russian Shanghai one day.


----------



## luci203

nygirl said:


> I hope it ends up looking like a Russian Shanghai one day.


Yes. Still, Moscow have it's own feeling, and uniqueness.

For me, no mather how tall they build the skyscrapers in Moskow City, the sisters represents Moscow.

This is the best night picture of Moscow I have seen, with 4 of them in one shoot.










:cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar

I was bout to say - those buildings all look similar, but they're great!

That the Triumph Palace was finished in 2005 shows construction today isn't all about massive 400m glass skyscrapers


----------



## isaidso

I found it interesting that it was built in 2005 as well. Gives me hope that College Park in Toronto may one day be completed as originally planned. It halted construction in 1929 only about 10% finished.


----------



## luci203

_00_deathscar said:


> I was bout to say - those buildings all look similar, but they're great!


They are sisters, but not identical. Maybe from a big distance. Close, every one have it's own distinctive arhitecture. That was the point, all similar but at the same time all distincive.

*Moscow State University*









*Ukraina Hotel*









*Triumph Palace*









*Ministry of Foreign Affairs*









*Kudrinskaya Building*









*Kotelnicheskaya Building*









:cheers:


----------



## Tillor87

^^
I loved it. You can actually see the kremlin from that pic!

Krasivi!


----------



## skyscraper100

wow :eek2:


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## Skyline_FFM

The beginning of blue hour in Hong Kong looks awesome!!! It makes the glass scrapers so glitzy!


----------



## nygirl

Yeah thats a good one.


----------



## helghast

Skyline = U/C









Source:http://www.flickr.com/photos/playing-with-light/3092449676/


----------



## nygirl

That is a killer shot. Holy crap the Burj got big. I honestly stopped paying attention to it and kept myself to specific construction threads. That is shocking, almost. It looks really odd, however, all around the Burj. Still, the idea is to build up and not out so Dubai does have the right idea. It'd be nice if thats how the U.S. developed its cities. Imagine dozens upon dozens of classic super talls in Chicago and NYC. We got too carried away with building suburbs. Suburbs aren't evil or anything but they cause destruction on different levels.


----------



## isaidso

I love the Moscow State University building. It's my favourite of the Moscow towers.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Burj Dubai and Burj al-Arab are really far outside the city!!! How enormous Burj Dubai is!!!


----------



## skyscraper100

wow dubai mall is really big!!


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic :cheers: ^^


----------



## nygirl

*Chicago!*



















- Chicagophotoshop



spyguy said:


> _elryerson85/ flickr_





MDguy said:


> Here are some photos from flickr i like


^^ OMG


spyguy said:


> _Melissa Walter/ flickr_





spyguy said:


> About a month old, but still pretty cool
> _Frans Andree/ flickr_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Frans Andree/ flickr_


----------



## nygirl

New York City



krull said:


> By gio.o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr *Tin-can Telephone*





MDguy said:


> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2598158817/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/vinaixa/3062152158/in/set-72157610743106016/


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ These Chi-town and NYC pics are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

nygirl said:


>


Amazing pic


----------



## nygirl

I love the Wrigley-Intercontinental-Tribune "Trio" and may I say that the Chicago Tribune building looks especially awesome in that picture.


----------



## nygirl

While I do not think its the World's greatest--it is great and has never been posted on this thread (I think) so here is a lotta luv for LA. 



milquetoast said:


> *David Jurasevich at the Mount Wilson Observatory.*





Westsidelife said:


> From _Flickr_, by *ONE/MILLION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From _Flickr_, by *Mulling it Over*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Flickr, by *orchiditis 2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Flickr, by *angelenic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Flickr, by *waynewhuang*
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/Hollywood_boulevard_from_kodak_theatre.jpg





soup or man said:


> Micheal Payne





DinoVabec said:


>


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Great pics of LA!!!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Jakarta is one of the best,isn't it?


----------



## _00_deathscar

No, it isn't.


----------



## nygirl

not to me but thats just my opinion. I think there are far more deserving skylines.

IMO I would break it down to the contenders; New York City, Chicago, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Dubai (on its way), Toronto (totally underrated as one of the worlds greatest), and Singapore (so classy).

For Iconism; London, Sydney, Tokyo, Los Angeles, Paris/La Defense

Up and comers; Guangzhou, Beijing, Dubai (but already contending), Doha, Moscow, *Jakarta*, Kuala Lumpur.

This is just my opinion, if Jakarta to you, is one of the best then shoot thats up to you.


***Also fix your signature Melvin that is way to big a signature, either lower the font size or remove some of the script****


----------



## _00_deathscar

Shenzhen and Chonqing should be in there.


----------



## nygirl

IYO you can have whatever you want be on your list. Its all up to you and your tastes. Shoot if Melvin thinks Jakarta should be one of the greatest then go for it Melvin. But he asked and we both answered.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

It's JAKARTA,INDONESIA....
And I think It's one of the most amazing skyline in Asia maybe...


----------



## skyscraper100

chicago


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai skyline*:








http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b355/steveja1991/Dubaiskyline.jpg









http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x73/jennypoo0219/800px-Burj_Dubai_in_Skyline_on_24_D.jpg

:cheers:
What do you think?


----------



## [email protected]

Because of the Burj Dubaï, it needs a dozen 500m+ now. :nuts: This tower is not really sized to be part of a skyline, even a supertall skyline. It just puts the other skyscrapers into shame. Maybe Dubaï skyline would be more impressive without it.


----------



## nygirl

*NYC*



koolkid said:


> Damn those are good, nice finds krull.
> 
> From Jackson Heights...
> 
> 
> flickr *jennsch*
> 
> 
> flickr *jennsch*
> 
> 
> flickr* jennsch*


*Los Angeles*



Anaheim said:


> from flickr by *Atwater Village Newbie*





Westsidelife said:


> From Flickr, by *mindazi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Flickr, by *sesshin*





Anaheim said:


>


*Chicago*



Jai said:


> Hey hey guys.. swung on by Chitown for an afternoon with friends. Taken a couple days ago:





Chicagostyle said:


>





chicagogeorge said:


>


----------



## _00_deathscar

The Chicago aerial is awesome.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Not the most 'flash' picture in the world, but very iconic. They've knocked down the one in Central, and despite early skepticism, the new Central Star Ferry Pier does look fair (still a little too Disney for my liking mind - perhaps it will age well), I really hope they never knock this one down.










And another Devil's Hill/Peak shot.










Some 'regular' angles:


----------



## sindrom

nygirl said:


> IYO you can have whatever you want be on your list. Its all up to you and your tastes. Shoot if Melvin thinks Jakarta should be one of the greatest then go for it Melvin. But he asked and we both answered.


Thats right!


----------



## sindrom

TO BE WITH OBJECTIVE....

JAKARTA" IS THE BEST IN THE *WORLD* ALONG WITH DUBAI AND NEW YORK !!! :banana:


----------



## Densetsu

*Istanbul*



Nuri1986 said:


>


----------



## _00_deathscar

>


.

Whoa. Best Dubai pic I've seen


----------



## luci203

[email protected] said:


> This tower is not really sized to be part of a skyline, even a supertall skyline. It just puts the other skyscrapers into shame. Maybe Dubaï skyline would be more impressive without it.


That is my opinion too. Burj Dubai actually make the skyline less impresive.

don't know if is the best comparison, but:
Is like having 10 really cute girls in the neighborhood, and then a supermodel move in. Then, u dont have 11 beautiful girls, but one very beautiful and 10 meaningless.

Dubai, in the race to break records, really made somme mistakes. That supertall block in Marina is the worse.

:cheers:


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis, USA. *My* best skyline in the world:









by *jpnuwat*









by *roscoebags*









by *Chris Andersen Photography*









by *3rd foundation* 









by *Chris Andersen Photography*









by *Chris Andersen Photography*









by *jpnuwat*









by *jpnuwat*









by *Chris Andersen Photography*









by *BackyardBorealis* 








by *mplsphoto*






















































by *ポール*








by *36ViewsGuy*


















by *twincitiestown* 









by *railtalk*


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Densetsu said:


> *Istanbul*


Ummmmm, NO!


----------



## diz

Proven to be one of the World's best. Makati.


[dx] said:


> by Rommel...


----------



## nygirl

Might I just say that Toronto's skyline is remarkable...



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Skyline from Oakville*
> *Courtesy of doncon402 on flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Courtesy of Redroom Studios on UT*











*jpg-ana at www.flickr.com*

*
Courtesy of caltrane74 on UT*




Skybean said:


> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3047553476





isaidso said:


> A great find by monkeyronin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathancastellino/












-redroomstudios


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Yes it is. It is dense and on the rise...


----------



## mhek




----------



## Waldenstrom

^^ far from being the world's best but is among the nicest skylines in Southeast Asia.


----------



## mhek

*Manila Bay*









bridex


----------



## nygirl

*New York City pre-2001*

Photos from Twinskrapers over in the NYC forum:


----------



## cmoonflyer

So many L.A skylines here , add one more ...


----------



## nygirl

^^ One of the coolest pictures of LA I've seen. Known of it for a few weeks now as you can see a much friendlier sized version of it in the LA forums. Thats the Moon, Jupiter, and Venus, from I think--Mt. Wilson. It looks amazing and the glow over the city at night is very cool. The pic should be knocked down a size or two...its too large to enjoy it.


----------



## _00_deathscar

That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

It's always an endless discussion. NY for me, it doesn't mean other cities are inferior...

LS.


----------



## _00_deathscar

What causes that golden glow by the way? Lights mixing with pollution? I've never seen it over Chicago for instance.


----------



## isaidso

I've wondered that as well. The only thing I've come up with is that LA sits in a basin surrounded by mountains, so smog does tend to get trapped. It's all speculation on my part, but perhaps it is pollution.


----------



## nygirl

marine layer I guess.


----------



## xXFallenXx

i love that picture of LA. 
also, Toronto looks damn good.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong


----------



## _00_deathscar

Melbourne


----------



## Badgers77

I personally think Toronto's skyline is very ugly, starting with the CN tower. The skyline doesn't use the lakefront at all, the buildings overall have a very brutalist-age tone and most of them appear to be made out of the same type of concrete. To make things even worse, the city is following it's sister Vancouver and now sprouting up cheap ticky-tacky condo towers all over the place. On the whole, IMHO, Toronto is just a pretty cold, sterile, and bland city. It's very cosmopolitan, sure, but it most definitely doesn't feel like it.

Without any bias, though, my vote goes:

1) Chicago
2) Hong Kong
3) NYC

Of course HK will have the most density, but that is because China (and Hong Kong) each have about a bazillion people. Look around HK and you'll see that much of its skyline actually resembles Sao Paolo's -- cheaply built, identical looking skyscrapers sprouting up from the ground all over the place like grass. Their modernize is nice and sci-fi feeling, but it doesn't carry that power the gracefully built, 100-year-old Chicago skyline does. 

Unlike Hong Kong and most other cities in consideration, Chicago seems to give each and every building it builds special attention and personality. Holistically, Chicago just "works" better than any other skyline in the world. Everything plays off each other, and most of the buildings actually do add something; there is relatively little "filler." HK may be more impressive and way more dense, but its too unorganized and, most important, too "just a bunch of buildings." 

Chicago is rare like that. It's not "just a bunch of buildings." It's skyline is a piece of art.


----------



## oliver999

Badgers77 said:


> I personally think Toronto's skyline is very ugly, starting with the CN tower. The skyline doesn't use the lakefront at all, the buildings overall have a very brutalist-age tone and most of them appear to be made out of the same type of concrete. To make things even worse, the city is following it's sister Vancouver and now sprouting up cheap ticky-tacky condo towers all over the place. On the whole, IMHO, Toronto is just a pretty cold, sterile, and bland city. It's very cosmopolitan, sure, but it most definitely doesn't feel like it.
> 
> Without any bias, though, my vote goes:
> 
> 1) Chicago
> 2) Hong Kong
> 3) NYC
> 
> Of course HK will have the most density, but that is because China (and Hong Kong) each have about a bazillion people. Look around HK and you'll see that much of its skyline actually resembles Sao Paolo's -- cheaply built, identical looking skyscrapers sprouting up from the ground all over the place like grass. Their modernize is nice and sci-fi feeling, but it doesn't carry that power the gracefully built, 100-year-old Chicago skyline does.
> 
> Unlike Hong Kong and most other cities in consideration, Chicago seems to give each and every building it builds special attention and personality. Holistically, Chicago just "works" better than any other skyline in the world. Everything plays off each other, and most of the buildings actually do add something; there is relatively little "filler." HK may be more impressive and way more dense, but its too unorganized and, most important, too "just a bunch of buildings."
> 
> Chicago is rare like that. It's not "just a bunch of buildings." It's skyline is a piece of art.


that's the most unorganized skyline


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Bandung...
Fourth biggest city in Indonesia...


----------



## _00_deathscar

Badgers77 said:


> I personally think Toronto's skyline is very ugly, starting with the CN tower. The skyline doesn't use the lakefront at all, the buildings overall have a very brutalist-age tone and most of them appear to be made out of the same type of concrete. To make things even worse, the city is following it's sister Vancouver and now sprouting up cheap ticky-tacky condo towers all over the place. On the whole, IMHO, Toronto is just a pretty cold, sterile, and bland city. It's very cosmopolitan, sure, but it most definitely doesn't feel like it.
> 
> Without any bias, though, my vote goes:
> 
> 1) Chicago
> 2) Hong Kong
> 3) NYC
> 
> Of course HK will have the most density, but that is because China (and Hong Kong) each have about a bazillion people. Look around HK and you'll see that much of its skyline actually resembles Sao Paolo's -- cheaply built, identical looking skyscrapers sprouting up from the ground all over the place like grass. Their modernize is nice and sci-fi feeling, but it doesn't carry that power the gracefully built, 100-year-old Chicago skyline does.
> 
> Unlike Hong Kong and most other cities in consideration, Chicago seems to give each and every building it builds special attention and personality. Holistically, Chicago just "works" better than any other skyline in the world. Everything plays off each other, and most of the buildings actually do add something; there is relatively little "filler." HK may be more impressive and way more dense, but its too unorganized and, most important, too "just a bunch of buildings."
> 
> Chicago is rare like that. It's not "just a bunch of buildings." It's skyline is a piece of art.


Surely there is 'art' in being borne out of need?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> Bandung...
> Fourth biggest city in Indonesia...


I wonder if you are serious!  :runaway:


----------



## nygirl

Melvin you actually disrupt this thread when you post these pictures. I get it if it is a matter of opinion and if you truely think that picture is the World's Greatest then I'm sorry for trampling. Still we kind of like to reserve this thread for those pictures that either have the potential to or do wow us all to some extent. I just don't think the above skyline or shot in particular is wow factor. I think you would be alone in thinking Bandung has the world's greatest skyline (architecturally speaking) and that even though it may be a nice shot and just a picture it does take away from the thread seeing as anyone can post a picture on the countless threads that may ask for them, this,however, is not that thread.....I think I've just gone redundant........still.:nuts:


----------



## _00_deathscar

It's nice to post something different in a while though.

Here's a pic I took from my hotel bedroom in Bangkok.










The actual skyline extends far beyond this, so it's hard to really capture the Bangkok skyline. But I tried.


----------



## mhek

makati city, metro manila


----------



## mhek

by thecity

makati city, philippines


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

those are beautiful shots of Bangkok, Thailand and Makati, the Philippines!!!





:horse:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

_00_deathscar said:


> It's nice to post something different in a while though.
> 
> Here's a pic I took from my hotel bedroom in Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual skyline extends far beyond this, so it's hard to really capture the Bangkok skyline. But I tried.


Was this your first trial on HDR? Get the full version for only 90$ and get rid of the Watermarks!  However, Bangkok looks great!!! :cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Nope, not my first. Probably not more than my 10th though. 

And I'm a cheap arse.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ :lol:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

New York, taken by mudpig


----------



## SilentStrike

its hard to say which one's the best. There are just too many factors. NY is really nice in its own way, but so are HK, chicago and shanghai. 

The best right now is prolly Shanghai, but in a few years prolly Dubai, depending on how those gigantic buildings turn out.


----------



## bradwhey




----------



## isaidso

New York, taken by mudpig









Other cities may one day grow taller and bigger than New York, but I'll probably always love it most. It looks finished and lacking for nothing.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Chicago (taken by me):


----------



## _00_deathscar

You posted that in the UPC contest yet? 

Where is that taken from by the way?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MAKATI, METRO MANILA




IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by brainfreeze29
> 
> very recent  (one week ago..he he)




I LOVE MANILA!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

I'm sorry for Bandung's picture...^^

*Jakarta,INDONESIA*

*@Night..*

























*@Gelora Bung Karno Stadium...
One of the Biggest Stadium in the World!
~Capacity: 100.000*










*@Bundaran HI*









*@SCBD*



















@Wisma BNI ( The Tallest Building in Indonesia)


----------



## nygirl

_00_deathscar said:


> You posted that in the UPC contest yet?
> 
> Where is that taken from by the way?


It is a stunning photo. Kudos to you Kev. It was most likely taken from his office on one of the top floors of the Aon building 1,136' tall.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

(1) PAris (not really a skyscraper heaven but it's the most recognizable skyline, thanks to the Eiffel Tower)
(2) New York (a very close second)
(3) HK (a very close third)

*It may lack an iconic structure but I do love the Metro Manila skyline too.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

nygirl said:


> It is a stunning photo. Kudos to you Kev. It was most likely taken from his office on one of the top floors of the Aon building 1,136' tall.


That's exactly right, gia. Here's another one. We're about to move so I really have to hit these views hard in the coming months.


----------



## _00_deathscar

More! More!


----------



## MiKu214

Yes, post more! That is an awesome picture. Plus it is Black & White.


----------



## dodge321

Some stunning photos in this thread. Best skyline in the world has to be HK imo, panoramas of HK in this thread (like that 8.5MB one a few pages back, don't wanna repost it cause its 8.5MB :S) is simply orgasmic. Height, density, aesthetics, + victoria harbour and the mountain backdrop...it doesn't get much better. Also personally I love HK's rows and rows of residential highrises, the fact theres so many of them and some little clusters pop out of the surrounding greenery seems so harmonious.

I'm surprised there's no night shots of Shanghai Pudong from the Bund (With the completed SWFC). When I was in Shanghai late last year I was at the Bund and looked across the river at the Pudong skyline for literally 45 minutes lol...it was so beautiful. But then again I've lived in little ol Auckland for most of my life so perhaps I'm easily impressed.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

A couple more:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Oh my God. I think I've just cum.


----------



## bobbybishop

1. NYC
2. HK
3. Tokyo


----------



## Skybean

dodge321 said:


> I'm surprised there's no night shots of Shanghai Pudong from the Bund



*Shanghai*


----------



## potipoti

1- NYC
2 - Chicago
3 - Hong Kong


----------



## diz

OMFG the two Chicago photos.


----------



## oliver999

shanghai surburb skyline


----------



## bonivison

hehe that's not skyline
that's scape?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

i love dubai!!!


Tom_Green said:


> And the second skyline


----------



## luci203

*New York*

from The Bronx to Lower Manhattan... :uh:

scroooooll >>> 









:drool:


----------



## nygirl

^^ not showing for me. Is it an RFC pano?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*METRO MANILA view from ninoyAQUINO international airport T3..*



shyaman said:


> As viewed from T3…
> 
> Makati and beyond…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas Center…


----------



## luci203

nygirl said:


> ^^ not showing for me. Is it an RFC pano?


yes... (one that I did not see posted yet)

scroll >>>


----------



## wankingwerewolf

How many photos did that take to stitch up.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

*South Jakarta*


























*East Jakarta*










*West Jakarta*










*
North Jakarta*


----------



## oliver999

*shanghai*


----------



## DinamiT

New York City.... The best skyline ever


----------



## TheShark

NEW YORK CITY!!!

No other city even comes close to it


----------



## _00_deathscar

Aboveday said:


> *
> By bb120 @ dchome.net*


It's okay, just above average.


----------



## mhek

*Makati City, Metro Manila*









by PhMan


----------



## Skybean

_00_deathscar said:


> It's okay, just above average.


darn you beat me to it.


----------



## nygirl

Midtown Manhattan










- Diego Cupolo


----------



## oliver999

nice pics, nygirl.


----------



## xXFallenXx

spyguy said:


> Trey Ratcliff /flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700frames /flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotomattic /flickr


...


----------



## nygirl

^^OMG. There was this great shot of the skyline at sunset way up on LSD or it might have been from North Avenue Beach but it was looking south to that classic Drake+Palmolive+JHC and had the new Trump in it...WOW it looks so good with that new addition. I didn't go nutts looking for that shot and I never did find it but I am sure someone will take it again.

Chicago, Chicago...that toddlin town. I love it.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

(Taken by me):


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Awesome, world-class photos! Just suitable for an awesome world-class town! Gorgeous!!!! :applause: kay:   :drool:


----------



## icracked

The same cities over and over...where's Dubai? Honolulu? Jakarta? San Francisco?


----------



## nygirl

There might be a reason the same are posted over and over again in a "World's best" forum. Opinion based though it may be it should at least be taken seriously and done with pictures that can further prove the poster's point, or back their opinion. There are numerous threads for random skyline posting and while its still all subjective this thread kind of lost its value a long time ago, especially when people started posting random street views and non skyline images. I'm still waiting for Thule, Greenland to make it to the thread.


----------



## luci203

*Singapore*

The best example how you can have a fantastic skyline with no supertalls. :cheers:

For me, is the asian Chicago, not the biggest, but the most balanced and esthetic skyline. :drool:










Even if the Marina Bay images are more known, and the skyline don't look that big from that angle, the size of the downtown is huge... :uh:

_scroll >>>_









(you can see Marina Bay area small, in the middle of the picture)


----------



## Skyline_FFM

icracked said:


> The same cities over and over...where's Dubai? Honolulu? Jakarta? San Francisco?


Don't complain. One reason is that most people seem to think the over and over posted ones ARE the best. How about YOU posting other skylines here?


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago looks very nice in those photos ^^


----------



## bestkub

By =Tep=

Bangkok Skyline >>>>>>>>>>>>










Bigger Size http://upload.siamdoo.com/files/jydd...3zjejmmuoh.jpg


----------



## luci203

*Chongqing*










:cheers2:


----------



## Shapoor

My favourite:

San Francisco, CA, USA








http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblack.php?id=1456339383&size=large









http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblack.php?id=2233711719&size=large









http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblack.php?id=782915897&size=large


----------



## oliver999




----------



## Skyline_FFM

Some pictures actually do not display skylines themselves but anyway interesting! Frisco's skyline is beautiful and simply stunning!


----------



## icracked

Shapoor said:


> My favourite:
> 
> San Francisco, CA, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblack.php?id=1456339383&size=large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblack.php?id=2233711719&size=large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblack.php?id=782915897&size=large


Beautiful pictures of San Francisco:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*



































Courtesy of Flashpoint and CBS









(photo by Himy Syed)

Courtesy of NickZick









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2692484609/










Perhaps not a 'world's best', but it's quite good.


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> Author : http://fotop.net/kit0213


Gateway.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

1.Dubai
2.Shanghai
3.Hong Kong


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong 香港*


















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericksyu/sets/72157606202152612/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/koolgary/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/koolgary/3613553293/in/photostream/


















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitch-in-wanderlust/3745556377/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/faikevin/2717563198/










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ekmai//










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehoba/sets/72157604367519565


----------



## teohwp85

*Chicago*


----------



## teohwp85

*Hong Kong*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Chicago (taken by me):


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

Great shot!


----------



## David_CZ

Vancouver is the best!


----------



## manila_boy

metro manila @ night


----------



## breda076

HK without a doubt


----------



## skyscraper100

HONG KONG.


----------



## wqtrigger

*Singapore*

Might not be the best skyline in the world, but it may well be the best showcase of a cityscape! F1 night race through the city anyone?










more pics from my post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43517544&postcount=4266

Cheers!


----------



## deranged

#1 - New York
#2 - Hong Kong


----------



## pirufioxxx

shangai


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









by Ethaniel83


----------



## jacks

Tallest? No, that'd be HK, Dubai or maybe Chicago.
Most beautiful? I prefer HK myself.
Best? I don't know, but how could any skyscraper nut not love this...









By dirtyforker at 2009-10-10


----------



## Skyline_FFM

That Shanghai pano is awesome!  :eek2: :drool:


----------



## Ribarca

My home town.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Pictures 5-7 are nice shots but they lack contrast. HDR is not to KILL the contrast, but to enhance it!
The other pictures a great! HK looks awesome! :drool:


----------



## Ribarca

Skyline_FFM said:


> Pictures 5-7 are nice shots but they lack contrast. HDR is not to KILL the contrast, but to enhance it!
> The other pictures a great! HK looks awesome! :drool:


Thx! The amount of contrast is a matter of taste and the configuration of one's screen. Mine is calibrated with software. I agree with you on image 7, the other 2 are on the border.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Mine is calibrated also with hard- and software...  But as you say, it is a matter of taste! Great shots anyway!!!! Numbers 2, 3 and the last one are fantastic!


----------



## Ribarca

Skyline_FFM said:


> Mine is calibrated also with hard- and software...  But as you say, it is a matter of taste! Great shots anyway!!!! Numbers 2, 3 and the last one are fantastic!


Thx alot. I assume you are a photographer then. With regards to the contrast if you have a new cam like I have it always takes time to re-learn your processing.


----------



## bonivison

Hongkong-The best
:drool:


----------



## Blue Flame

Hong Kong and Dubai. I can't pick which is "better". I like em' both too much to argue.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Ribarca said:


> Thx alot. I assume you are a photographer then. With regards to the contrast if you have a new cam like I have it always takes time to re-learn your processing.


That is true. You always start as a newbie if you have new model! But considering that, it is awesome work! :cheers: Keep on posting!


----------



## Shera

Bump! I want more pictures!!


----------



## isaidso

It's a toss up, but I'll go with Shanghai.


----------



## ilya_

picture nr 1 is the one of better photo i' ve ever seen


----------



## Abidrovia

Okay, obviously Hong Kong has the best skyline; there is really no debating that but the question is....which is the second best skyline in the world. Chicago probably is number 2. 

Chicago just doesn't have a skyline filled with generic looking blue structures like some other top rated skylines discussed throughout this thread, it has a mixture of the modern ground breaking architecture and attractive historic and older buildings (which most other top rated cities in this thread do not have).


----------



## bonivison

Hongkong
New York
Chicago
Shanghai

These four are top ones imo, 
then
Dubai, Tokyo.
then
Toronto+Sydney+Frankfurt+Singapore
then
Some American cities and some Chinese cities


----------



## Heroico

hong kong


----------



## deranged

Ribarca, those photos are fantastic.


----------



## Myouzke

1. Hong Kong
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Shanghai
5. Dubai


----------



## isaidso

*1. Shanghai
2. New York
3. Hong Kong
4. Chicago
5. Toronto*


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ Has shouting become the new way of communicating? Today it seems that many people like to shout here.


----------



## kix111

New York
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Chicago


----------



## isaidso

Skyline_FFM said:


> ^^ Has shouting become the new way of communicating? Today it seems that many people like to shout here.


Since when is the use of colour equated with shouting? :weird:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

isaidso said:


> Since when is the use of colour equated with shouting? :weird:


Not the use of colour, but using the biggest font size possible IS!


----------



## isaidso

Skyline_FFM said:


> Not the use of colour, but using the biggest font size possible IS!


Oh, I didn't know that. There are 3 sizes larger than the one I used, but I get your point. I just get tired of looking at regular text sometimes, and tried to make it look sharper.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

isaidso said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. There are 3 sizes larger than the one I used, but I get your point. I just get tired of looking at regular text sometimes, and tried to make it look sharper.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## c6josh

for the tallest and unigue skyline I'd go for Dubai. most dense Hongkong, Tokyo and Newyork.


----------



## nicholasliha

*Singapore*









taken by Andrew JK Tan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewj...ed/2009/11/05/


----------



## Ribarca

Sydney is top 10 for me. Some pics from my holiday. quality>quantity.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I agree with you! Sydney has the right setting, good buildings, and a reasonable quantity, mostly concentrated in one area. This makes it overall very esthetic and well-organized looking. 
Very nice photos, BTW! :cheers:


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics.....


----------



## Jardoga

Why the hell would Singapore be the best.

I choose Sydney. Beautiful pristine location, and great quality buildings.


----------



## nicholasliha

why the hell would i think sydney is the best?

I choose Singapore. Better quality buildings and more skyline.


----------



## Myouzke

Singapore looks great it keeps getting better. Singapore is probably one of the most balance skyline in Asia.


----------



## gladisimo

Agreed with Sydney, among cities with relatively smaller skylines, Sydney and San Francisco are among the best in the world


----------



## Jardoga

nicholasliha said:


> why the hell would i think sydney is the best?
> 
> I choose Singapore. Better quality buildings and more skyline.


Obviously bias.


----------



## Myouzke

Jardoga said:


> Obviously bias.


I think you should respect people's onions people can chose what they like best but you should not criticize people choices without any explanations. Such as the quote below. At least explain why Singapore is not the best. What it lack or what con does it have.



Jardoga said:


> Why the hell would Singapore be the best.


----------



## nicholasliha

lol, thanks for the props. and to be honest, i've been to sydney and i love it. its just moronic comments like his that i can't abide.


----------



## isaidso

Shanghai, New York, Hong Kong, Chicago, Toronto


----------



## christos-greece

*World's Best Skyline (2010)*


*Dubai, UAE*
*Shanghai, China*
*Hong Kong, China*
*Chicago, USA*
*New York City, USA*


----------



## Ribarca

2 more of Sydney from North Sydney:










Scroll<<>>


----------



## poltak

[1]*Dubai, UAE*
[2]*Shanghai, China*
[3]*Hong Kong, China*
[4]*Chicago, USA*
[5]*New York City, USA*

these are my top 5 best skyline. for me, sydney skyline is overrated and not in the top ten because it does not have 2 or 3 supertalls eventhough it is dense and nice. I think in the future, most of asian city will be in top 10.


----------



## bonivison

Hongkong
New York
Shanghai
Chicago
Dubai


----------



## deranged

#1 - New York
#2 - Hong Kong


----------



## HK999

here are my top 5 (and will stay that way for quite a while...):

#1 HK
#2 NYC
#3 shanghai
#4 chicago
#5 dubai


----------



## Sandeman

Best skyline as collective work - Chicago

Best skyline for highrise density - NYC 

Best skyline adjacent to harbor - HK

Best skyline viewed from across a large body of water - Toronto

Best skyline of vacant buildings - Dubai

Best skyline as messy soup of towers - Sao Paulo

Best ancient skyline - Istanbul

Best skyline dwarfed by nature - Santiago


----------



## ukiyo

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. NYC
4. Chicago
5. Dubai


----------



## snapdragon

1) Chicago
2) hong kong
3) New york
4) Shanghai
5) Toronto


----------



## pierolol

Sandeman said:


> Best skyline as collective work - Chicago
> 
> Best skyline for highrise density - NYC
> 
> Best skyline adjacent to harbor - HK
> 
> Best skyline viewed from across a large body of water - Toronto
> 
> Best skyline of vacant buildings - Dubai
> 
> Best skyline as messy soup of towers - Sao Paulo
> 
> Best ancient skyline - Istanbul
> 
> *Best skyline dwarfed by nature - Santiago*


:hug:



beat&vintage said:


> *Flickr Cristian Bobadilla.*
> 
> Link.





AROK! said:


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Thanks, but we didn't need pictures....

1. NYC
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. San Francisco
5. Sydney


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

1.Dubai
2.Kuwait City
3.Hong Kong
4.Shanghai
5.Kuala Lumpur
6.Doha
7.Chongqing
8.Tokyo
9.Chicago
10.Riyadh/Manama


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

to tell the truth best skylines are:
1 NY
2 HK
3 Chicago
4 Shanghai
5 Dubai

but for me best are
1 Toronto
2 San Francisco
3 Nanjing
4 Sydney
5 Singapore


----------



## pierolol

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Thanks, but we didn't need pictures....


Why not? A massive skyline it's not a good skyline. The skyline of santiago it's small but cute and with an awesome backdrop.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

pierolol said:


> Why not? A massive skyline it's not a good skyline. The skyline of santiago it's small but cute and with an awesome backdrop.


What I mean is we don't need a million pictures. A few is OK, but otherwise everyone will post pictures and not even bother ranking. Happens in a lot of threads


----------



## HK999

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> What I mean is we don't need a million pictures. A few is OK, but otherwise everyone will post pictures and not even bother ranking. Happens in a lot of threads


yeah i hate that, most forumers post random pics of their (favourite) city in every possible thread they can find. it's like they want to say: "look, here! this is my city! it's the best! it has such a great skyline! just look! you haven't had enough? no problem, i'll post another 10 pics. what, how can you say you don't like my city? here have another 10 pics!!" and so on ... hno:


----------



## pierolol

I just wanted to put some photos. I think 2 photos it's ok ? ...I think some just think we can put photos of the cities most recognized and if we put pictures of cities less recognized is a sin. In South America there are some cities have better skylines than those listed above as Buenos Aires .

For me the best skylines are:

1-New York
2-Honk Kong
3-Chicago
4-Sydney
5-Toronto


----------



## HK999

pierolol said:


> I just wanted to put some photos. I think 2 photos it's ok ? ...I think some just think we can put photos of the cities most recognized and if we put pictures of cities less recognized is a sin. In South America there are some cities have better skylines than those listed above as Buenos Aires .


nah, what you did is totally ok, my post wasn't directed to you.  i was just complaining about the forumers in here whose main hobby is flooding several threads with random pics. it's really annoying.


----------



## pierolol

^^ Ok, no problems


----------



## drexydefighter

Dubai
Hongkong
NYC
Sidney
Hawaii


----------



## drexydefighter

Dubai
Hongkong
NYC
Sidney
Hawaii


----------



## maxna

BANGKOK CITY THAILAND


----------



## fox1




----------



## maxna

BANGKOK CITY OF THAILAND 
THAILAND
Population 63,723,953 /2010
GDP(PPP) $608.00 billion /2008
Click on image to view the actual size.
                                                                                                    

..


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow! There are so many nice and impressive skylines around the world that it is really hard to rate them. One can say that NYC, Hong Kong, Shanghai and Chicago are a class of their own. But outside them it is damn hard. Only considering the emerging skylines like Bangkok, Seoul, Dubai, Jakarta, Makati, about a myriad of Chinese cities, Taipeh, Sydney, Melbourne, North America, Moscow,... :nuts:


----------



## HK999

nice pics, but this is *NOT *the thread for it. it's taking really long to load the last page, even with a fast internet connection. you got at least three other threads where you can post as many pics as you want:

15 best skylines in the world
your personal top 10 skylines
top 25 skylines

thanks in advance.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

HK999 said:


> nice pics, but this is *NOT *the thread for it. it's taking really long to load the last page, even with a fast internet connection. you got at least three other threads where you can post as many pics as you want:
> 
> 15 best skylines in the world
> your personal top 10 skylines
> top 25 skylines
> 
> thanks in advance.


+1! :hug:. I could happily die and never see Bangkok again now.


----------



## poltak

I like bangkok skyline better than sydney. i hope i can go there next year.


----------



## metaldog

*Madrid*

What about Madrid? one of europe´s best and fast growing skylines.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

All four buildings?


----------



## India101

Jesus christ how many photo's do you need in a post maxna!


----------



## metaldog

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> All four buildings?



Look the picture in the middle, there are more than four. 
And if you are interested google for "operacion chamartin" (spanish forums)
























A mega projet that will pair madrid´s skyline to Paris´s la defence.


----------



## yousername

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> All four buildings?


:lol::lol:


----------



## isaidso

metaldog said:


> Look the picture in the middle, there are more than four.


Sorry dude, but there are only 4 buildings big enough to make a visual impact. That may be considered a skyline to Europeans, but it certainly isn't here. A good start, but Madrid's got a long way to go.


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ Funny enough, I often read that critique of Torontos non-CBD. 

Using that standard you could discount a large segment of Torontos northern skyline filled with ubiquitous 12-22 story buildings which some are keen to make note of.


----------



## metaldog

isaidso said:


> Sorry dude, but there are only 4 buildings big enough to make a visual impact. That may be considered a skyline to Europeans, but it certainly isn't here. A good start, but Madrid's got a long way to go.


Ok , so you are saying that dubai has not skyline because there is only one building big enough (burj dubai 800m tall) to make a visual impact (among the rest of 300m tall skyscrapers).
The skyline has nothing to do with visual impact, is something that every single town has.
There are four 250m (750ft) towers among a small group of towers between 100-150meters tall (300-450ft) And that my friend in europe, USA, or the moon is a skyline.
Check this ranking: http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/
Madrid`s skyline is over: Detroit, Denver, Boston, Jersey city, Minneapolis, Pittsburg, only in the United states.
Admiting that Madrid has a long way to go.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

metaldog said:


> Ok , so you are saying that dubai has not skyline because there is only one building big enough (burj dubai 800m tall) to make a visual impact (among the rest of 300m tall skyscrapers).
> The skyline has nothing to do with visual impact, is something that every single town has.
> There are four 250m (750ft) towers among a small group of towers between 100-150meters tall (300-450ft) And that my friend in europe, USA, or the moon is a skyline.
> Check this ranking: http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/
> Madrid`s skyline is over: Detroit, Denver, Boston, Jersey city, Minneapolis, Pittsburg, only in the United states.
> Admiting that Madrid has a long way to go.


Dude, it's quite a nice skyline... but this is a *WORLDS BEST SKYLINE* thread, and sorry but it doesn't even come close to having that title...

My city of 600,000 ranks higher than Madrid... does that mean I should post my city in this thread?


----------



## xXFallenXx

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> My city of 600,000 ranks higher than Madrid... does that mean I should post my city in this thread?


I sure wouldn't mind. The Gold Coast is beautiful.


----------



## party_animals

i Love BKK!!! but is that too many photos??? hahaha


----------



## deranged

I prefer quality over quantity... I'd rather 4 fantastic towers over 40 bland boxes.

That said, Madrid is nowhere near the world's best skyline (and neither is the Gold Coast, before anyone accuses me of being parochial).


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

deranged said:


> I prefer quality over quantity... I'd rather 4 fantastic towers over 40 bland boxes.
> 
> That said, Madrid is nowhere near the world's best skyline (and neither is the Gold Coast, before anyone accuses me of being parochial).


Well I personally like a skyline which flows, and to me, Madrid is much like Dubai in the way that the buildings don't compliment each other, they clash. Each building when alone may be of quality, but stick them all together and it looks like shit.

Sorry Madrid


----------



## deranged

^ I actually think Madrid's buildings complement each other perfectly. Agree about Dubai though. 
(The 40 bland boxes wasn't a comment about the GC, which after all is my favourite cityscape in Australia.)



metaldog said:


> Check this ranking: http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/
> Madrid`s skyline is over: Detroit, Denver, Boston, Jersey city, Minneapolis, Pittsburg, only in the United states.
> Admiting that Madrid has a long way to go.


I suppose that Emporis list is useful for comparisons between NA, European and Australasian cities (though even that is debatable, as it uses floor count instead of height - favouring residential buildings over office towers), but it's massively incomplete for most Asian and South/Ctrl American cities.


----------



## metaldog

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Dude, it's quite a nice skyline... but this is a *WORLDS BEST SKYLINE* thread, and sorry but it doesn't even come close to having that title...
> 
> My city of 600,000 ranks higher than Madrid... does that mean I should post my city in this thread?


Touche... But if this thread is about the best skyline in the world, put a picture of hong kong and one of new york and close the thread.
Ok, Madrid has only a promising and recent skyline (eventhough it has 1920s skyscrapers)


----------



## HK999

metaldog said:


> But if this thread is about the best skyline in the world, put a picture of hong kong and one of new york and close the thread.


lol, you are right :lol:. of course you could add shanghai, chicaco and dubai...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

metaldog said:


> Touche... But if this thread is about the best skyline in the world, put a picture of hong kong and one of new york and close the thread.
> Ok, Madrid has only a promising and recent skyline (eventhough it has 1920s skyscrapers)


Then the name should be "Skylines of the World" or something to that effect. Otherwise, who are we kidding?


----------



## metaldog

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Then the name should be "Skylines of the World" or something to that effect. Otherwise, who are we kidding?


You are right, but as long as is just imposible to find out the world`s best skyline because is a question of personal likes and dislikes. I would say that the most skylines we add to the thread the better, so we all can enjoy skyscrapers and skylines. :banana:


----------



## deranged

*HIGHRISE SKYLINES* - highrises only, excluding the natural setting and surrounding lowrise

*Worldwide*
1. New York City, USA
2. Hong Kong, China
3. Sao Paulo, Brazil
4. Shanghai, China
5. Chicago, USA
6. Paris, France
7. Sydney, Australia
8. Chongqing, China
9. Houston, USA
10. Singapore, Singapore

*USA & Canada*
10/10 - New York, Chicago
9/10 - Houston
8/10 - Los Angeles, Miami, Philadelphia, Toronto
7/10 - Atlanta, Boston, Calgary, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Honolulu, Las Vegas, Minneapolis, Montreal, Pittsburgh, San Francisco, Seattle, Vancouver

*Central & South America*
10/10 - Sao Paulo
8/10 - Belo Horizonte, Buenos Aires, Recife
7/10 - Camboriu, Campinas, Caracas, Curitiba, Fortaleza, Panama City, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago

*Europe*
9/10 - Paris
8/10 - Frankfurt, Moscow
7/10 - Benidorm, Istanbul, London, Madrid

*Asia, excluding China*
9/10 - Singapore
8/10 - Bangkok, Dubai, Manila, Tokyo
7/10 - Abu Dhabi, Doha, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Kuwait City, Seoul, Taipei

*China*
10/10 - Hong Kong, Shanghai
9/10 - Chongqing
8/10 - Guangzhou, Shenzhen
7/10 - Beijing, Dalian, Macau, Nanjing, Nanning, Tianjin, Wuhan

*Oceania*
9/10 - Sydney
8/10 - Gold Coast, Melbourne
7/10 - Brisbane, Perth

================================================================

*HIGHRISE CITYSCAPES* - including the natural setting and surrounding lowrise

*Worldwide*
1. New York City, USA
2. Hong Kong, China
3. Paris, France
4. Sao Paulo, Brazil
5. Shanghai, China
6. Chicago, USA
7. Benidorm, Spain
8. Vancouver, Canada
9. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
10. Chongqing, China

*USA & Canada*
10/10 - New York, Chicago
9/10 - Houston, Miami, Vancouver
8/10 - Honolulu, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, Seattle, Toronto
7/10 - Atlanta, Boston, Calgary, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Las Vegas, Minneapolis, Montreal, Pittsburgh, San Francisco

*Central & South America*
10/10 - Sao Paulo
9/10 - Buenos Aires, Recife, Rio de Janeiro
8/10 - Belo Horizonte, Camboriu, Caracas, Fortaleza, Panama City, Santiago
7/10 - Bogota, Campinas, Cartagena, Curitiba, Florianopolis, Porto Alegre, Santos

*Europe*
10/10 - Paris
9/10 - Benidorm, Moscow
8/10 - Frankfurt
7/10 - Istanbul, London, Madrid, Warsaw

*Africa*
7/10 - Cape Town

*Asia, excluding China*
9/10 - Singapore
8/10 - Bangkok, Dubai, Manila, Tokyo
7/10 - Abu Dhabi, Doha, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Kuwait City, Seoul, Taipei

*China*
10/10 - Hong Kong, Shanghai
9/10 - Chongqing
8/10 - Guangzhou, Shenzhen
7/10 - Beijing, Dalian, Macau, Nanjing, Nanning, Qingdao, Tianjin, Wuhan

*Oceania*
9/10 - Gold Coast, Sydney
8/10 - Melbourne
7/10 - Brisbane, Perth


----------



## Kenneth26

^^ :crazy: 








Panama City, Panama.


----------



## isaidso

metaldog said:


> Ok , so you are saying that dubai has not skyline because there is only one building big enough (burj dubai 800m tall) to make a visual impact (among the rest of 300m tall skyscrapers).


No, what a bizarre thing to say! Dubai has about 100 buildings that make a visual impact. Madrid has 4. Do you not see that sea of huge buildings in Dubai beyond the Burj Dubai? :weird:



metaldog said:


> Madrid`s skyline is over: Detroit, Denver, Boston, Jersey city, Minneapolis, Pittsburg, only in the United states.


With the exception of Minneapolis and Pittsburgh, those US cities don't have noteworthy skylines either. What does this have to do with US cities though? 

Madrid's one of the best cities in the world at street level, but has only recently started building skyscrapers. The skyline may look large to a Spaniard, but to people who've grown up in cities with tons of towers, all we see right now is 4 significant towers and a couple smaller ones here and there. Madrid will probably have a great skyline down the road, but it doesn't right now.


----------



## maxna

Bangkok City
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52873621#post52873621
and
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210619&page=87


----------



## isaidso

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ Funny enough, I often read that critique of Torontos non-CBD.


That critique doesn't make any sense. A skyline of any city is mostly the CBD, not the suburbs. Toronto's CBD isn't 4 buildings, and can stand up all by itself without what lies beyond it.



nomarandlee said:


> Using that standard you could discount a large segment of Torontos northern skyline filled with ubiquitous 12-22 story buildings which some are keen to make note of.


Northern skyline? What does North York or Yonge/Eglinton have to do with this? Toronto's downtown core beyond the CBD has tons of buildings in the 50 m - 200 m range, Madrid does not.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Spanish companies and foreign offices in Madrid (large and small) are developed horizontally in most cases, the pattern here is the reverse of the American... Dense residential areas and scattered business areas.


----------



## isaidso

Pavlemadrid said:


> ^^
> Spanish companies and foreign offices in Madrid (large and small) are developed horizontally in most cases, the pattern here is the reverse of the American... Dense residential areas and scattered business areas.


Yes, I know. Office and residential towers were a concept that grew out of New World countries. Canada, Australia, and the United States had decades head start on the rest of the world when it comes to skyscrapers.


----------



## World 2 World

*_Kuala Lumpur_*



















*Banner of Feb. 20th*









*Larger version*

















from flickr


----------



## qiella

Not the best.. but still nice >_< ! IMO


----------



## Draegen

1# Hong Kong until 1wtc is built

2# New york City

3# Shanghai

4# Chicago 

5# Kuala Lumpur


----------



## HK999

Draegen said:


> 1# Hong Kong until 1wtc is built


lol, until 1WTC is built we'll have at least another supertall.  so HK stays #1 (for many other reasons...)!


----------



## joshwebb

deranged said:


> *HIGHRISE SKYLINES* - highrises only, excluding the natural setting and surrounding lowrise
> 
> *Worldwide*
> 1. New York City, USA
> 2. Hong Kong, China
> 3. Sao Paulo, Brazil
> 4. Shanghai, China
> 5. Chicago, USA
> 6. Paris, France
> 7. Sydney, Australia
> 8. Chongqing, China
> 9. Houston, USA
> 10. Singapore, Singapore
> 
> *USA & Canada*
> 10/10 - New York, Chicago
> 9/10 - Houston
> 8/10 - Los Angeles, Miami, Philadelphia, Toronto
> 7/10 - Atlanta, Boston, Calgary, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Honolulu, Las Vegas, Minneapolis, Montreal, Pittsburgh, San Francisco, Seattle, Vancouver
> 
> *Central & South America*
> 10/10 - Sao Paulo
> 8/10 - Belo Horizonte, Buenos Aires, Recife
> 7/10 - Camboriu, Campinas, Caracas, Curitiba, Fortaleza, Panama City, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago
> 
> *Europe*
> 9/10 - Paris
> 8/10 - Frankfurt, Moscow
> 7/10 - Benidorm, Istanbul, London, Madrid
> 
> *Asia, excluding China*
> 9/10 - Singapore
> 8/10 - Bangkok, Dubai, Manila, Tokyo
> 7/10 - Abu Dhabi, Doha, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Kuwait City, Seoul, Taipei
> 
> *China*
> 10/10 - Hong Kong, Shanghai
> 9/10 - Chongqing
> 8/10 - Guangzhou, Shenzhen
> 7/10 - Beijing, Dalian, Macau, Nanjing, Nanning, Tianjin, Wuhan
> 
> *Oceania*
> 9/10 - Sydney
> 8/10 - Gold Coast, Melbourne
> 7/10 - Brisbane, Perth
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> *HIGHRISE CITYSCAPES* - including the natural setting and surrounding lowrise
> 
> *Worldwide*
> 1. New York City, USA
> 2. Hong Kong, China
> 3. Paris, France
> 4. Sao Paulo, Brazil
> 5. Shanghai, China
> 6. Chicago, USA
> 7. Benidorm, Spain
> 8. Vancouver, Canada
> 9. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
> 10. Chongqing, China
> 
> *USA & Canada*
> 10/10 - New York, Chicago
> 9/10 - Houston, Miami, Vancouver
> 8/10 - Honolulu, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, Seattle, Toronto
> 7/10 - Atlanta, Boston, Calgary, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Las Vegas, Minneapolis, Montreal, Pittsburgh, San Francisco
> 
> *Central & South America*
> 10/10 - Sao Paulo
> 9/10 - Buenos Aires, Recife, Rio de Janeiro
> 8/10 - Belo Horizonte, Camboriu, Caracas, Fortaleza, Panama City, Santiago
> 7/10 - Bogota, Campinas, Cartagena, Curitiba, Florianopolis, Porto Alegre, Santos
> 
> *Europe*
> 10/10 - Paris
> 9/10 - Benidorm, Moscow
> 8/10 - Frankfurt
> 7/10 - Istanbul, London, Madrid, Warsaw
> 
> *Africa*
> 7/10 - Cape Town
> 
> *Asia, excluding China*
> 9/10 - Singapore
> 8/10 - Bangkok, Dubai, Manila, Tokyo
> 7/10 - Abu Dhabi, Doha, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Kuwait City, Seoul, Taipei
> 
> *China*
> 10/10 - Hong Kong, Shanghai
> 9/10 - Chongqing
> 8/10 - Guangzhou, Shenzhen
> 7/10 - Beijing, Dalian, Macau, Nanjing, Nanning, Qingdao, Tianjin, Wuhan
> 
> *Oceania*
> 9/10 - Gold Coast, Sydney
> 8/10 - Melbourne
> 7/10 - Brisbane, Perth


In a few years maybe London will be 9/10?


----------



## kix111

From Edward


----------



## Ribarca

Away from the famous skylines (from CWB to Central) there are other skylines in Hong Kong.

E.g the West of Hong kong island. On the left you see some of the famous tall buildings.


----------



## HK999

^^ thanks for posting that pic, many people don't know about this part of the skyline.


----------



## germantower

Now that i have seen Manhattan with my own eyes i definately can say that this is by far the best skyline on earth. Just the view from the rockefeller is evidence enough, u have like 10000 different styled scrapers, everywehere packed together, so many colors, and the older buildings are so beautiful when seen in person.


----------



## Pfeuffer

germantower said:


> Now that i have seen Manhattan with my own eyes i definately can say that this is by far the best skyline on earth. Just the view from the rockefeller is evidence enough, u have like 10000 different styled scrapers, everywehere packed together, so many colors, and the older buildings are so beautiful when seen in person.


you`ve never been in HongKong or Shanghai, have you ?


----------



## Mr. Dademo

I would personally have to say the Manhattan skyline is the best, being a new yorker myself, but I haven't really examined Shanghai and Hong Kong's skylines. I've seen some buildings there, just not the entire skyline, so I have a feeling how good they are.


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## jacks

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> San Francisco.
> 
> I never understood all the fuss about Shanghai. Sure, it has height, and the architecture is interesting, like Shanghai IFC or Jin Mao, but put all the towers together, and they make for what I've always felt like a rushed skyline with no real focal point that's trying too hard. It just doesn't feel like a natural skyline to me.


Isn't a skyline with no focal point a natural skyline? Apart from Lujiazui which has always been planned to ramp up from the river to a centre of three super-talls, Shanghai's skyline is totally natural. Wherever people want tall buildings and the land price justifies building them, they get built. It's just like San Fransisco except that the area there in which it is worth building tall is vastly larger. If there is a lot of red-tape that restricts SF high rise to down-town then Shanghai would have to be considered more 'natural'.

Before I'd been to Shanghai I always assumed that the towers going up were vanity projects and that the city was planned and unnatural. Having been there however I quickly realised that the tip of Pudong is just a tiny, tiny fraction of the whole. High-rise is driven by the huge population and it's very high density, the lack of a car culture and the very low cost of construction. Sh. has a mix of all heights which makes it more natural than say Dubai (why don't they need any 3-20 floor buildings there?) but does make it look very chaotic.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

jacks said:


> Isn't a skyline with no focal point a natural skyline? Apart from Lujiazui which has always been planned to ramp up from the river to a centre of three super-talls, Shanghai's skyline is totally natural. Wherever people want tall buildings and the land price justifies building them, they get built. It's just like San Fransisco except that the area there in which it is worth building tall is vastly larger. If there is a lot of red-tape that restricts SF high rise to down-town then Shanghai would have to be considered more 'natural'.
> 
> Before I'd been to Shanghai I always assumed that the towers going up were vanity projects and that the city was planned and unnatural. Having been there however I quickly realised that the tip of Pudong is just a tiny, tiny fraction of the whole. High-rise is driven by the huge population and it's very high density, the lack of a car culture and the very low cost of construction. Sh. has a mix of all heights which makes it more natural than say Dubai (why don't they need any 3-20 floor buildings there?) but does make it look very chaotic.


Since you've been to the city, you have more knowledge of it than I do. When I think of Shanghai's skyline, I think of the Pudong tip. If I included the entire rest of the city, it's not a skyline to me anymore. It's a _skymas_s. A skymass, to me, is different than a skyline just because it's sheer size. Other cities I'd include in that category are Tokyo and Bangkok. Plus, I apologize. I was using my own definition of a natural skyline, which I consider to be a skyline with a main focal point that's built up to by its surroundings. To take my choice, San Francisco's focal point would be the Transamerica Pyramid. Looking at that from Treasure Island, it's built up to, like the peak of a mountain.


----------



## Pfeuffer

san fran got a beautiful skyline ! :cheers:


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Pfeuffer said:


> san fran got a beautiful skyline ! :cheers:


Exactly. How many cities in the world can say their skyline is boosted by two of the world's most iconic and beautiful suspension bridges? New York's the only other city I can think of.


----------



## fragel

Pfeuffer said:


> san fran got a beautiful skyline ! :cheers:


both its skyscrapers and the scenery are very good. although in that category I like the skylines of Vancouver and Sydney a lot more, these are perfect IMO.


----------



## dc88

1st got to be Hongkong
2nd Dubai
3rd New York

How about Manila Skyline its the most orderly in Asia
Youtube-Manila Skyline 0`10

how do you Embed videos?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Big Apple is Big Apple, so it is no. 1.
Hong Kong and San Francisco along with Sydney have their skylines in awesome backdrops and surroundings, making them no. 2.
Chicago is impressive as are Shanghai and Toronto, but they lack the natural setting of the no. 2 ones and the size of NYC, so I put it in 3rd place.
Seoul, Sao Paulo and Tokyo have the massiveness and urbanity factor and so I put them in 4th place.
Dubai and Shenzhen come 5th since they have the bustling factor of jaw-dropping growth over the last decades.
In 6th place there are some Asian "minors", Moscow, LA, Miami, Buenos Aires, Rio, Santiago, Melbourne, Vancouver, surely several others I do not think of right now.


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*


----------



## Ribarca

Hong Kong, Typhoon season:










High res:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/5035797000/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Kerbs

*MAKATI CITY PHILIPPINES  
*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5035964578_5a9d63fd87_b.jpg


----------



## ajaaronjoe

My top 5

1.New York City
2.Hong Kong 
3.Chicago
4.Dubai
5.Shanghai


----------



## High Way

^^ same here

in addition to Toronto and Sydney.


----------



## HK999

i think many people will put NYC at least in the top3 once the new WTC is completed (or even just 1WTC). personally, i see hong kong's nr.1 position to be in danger. shanghai and dubai are the other two cities which compete with HK. chicago stays solidly in the top5 but as of now, not a single 200m+ tower is U/C which is kind of sad.

#1 HK
#2 NYC
#3 shanghai
#4 chicago
#5 dubai


----------



## zeekrom

*MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES​*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2645/4156991550_67e387cdc4_b.jpg


----------



## guy4versa4

newyork,
hongkong
shanghai
chicago
dubai
kuala lumpur
singapore
sydney
london
tokyo


----------



## HK999

*#2 NYC:*

David Deng





























Frame Maker



















lluis58 / Lluís Sànchez Celma









i love those...



HK999 said:


> *ARE YOU READY? ARE YOU REALLY? WELL, HERE YOU GO...*
> 
> Jeffery Truong



some cool pics...

OrangUtanSam





































skyline _mass_...






































NorcrossMedia





















GaborCs


----------



## koolio

My top 5 right now:

1. Singapore
2. NYC
3. HK
4. Shanghai
5. Chicago


----------



## guy4versa4

kl









chicago









dubai









shanghai









newyork









singapore


----------



## Pfeuffer

old pics of Dubai, Shanghai and Singapur hno:


----------



## desertpunk

*New York*









Midtown Manhattan From Hamilton Park by Andrew Mace at Flickr


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehoba/page7/


----------



## citilizen

RaySthlm said:


> Shanghai.


Shanghai is really a very beautiful city. It looked like a lovely green city. It has always been an important place. Located on the Yangtze river's mouth, this Chinese city was already a world commerce hub back. It became the largest cargo port in the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice try!


----------



## kix111

SO143 said:


> ^^ WOW, is it your picture? Very nice, what city?


Its really sad how the majority does not realise the real Shanghai is actually on the other side of the pictures most commonly posted of Shanghai.


----------



## RaySthlm

Skybean said:


> *Hong Kong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehoba/page7/


Hong Kong has many nice, tall buildings but it also has extremly a lot of quantity buildings ala Sao Paolo.


----------



## SO143

kix111 said:


> Its really sad how the majority does not realise the real Shanghai is actually on the other side of the pictures most commonly posted of Shanghai.


Well, to be honest, i was just being polite, actually i didn't want to ask him the name of the city, what i wanted to ask him was the source for the picture, but unfortunately he and you guys don't seem to realise it.


----------



## kix111

Also to be honest you are very funny, how you are very clearly asking for the name of the city independent of anything else and denying it.


----------



## SO143

*Seattle*


Under the midnight sun by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr


Sleepless In Seattle by elevated.vision, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Chicago*


Good Morning Chicago! by caribb, on Flickr


Luci sul lago / Lights on the Lake (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


Windy City Seduction by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## janand

According to my knowledge following three are World's Best Skylines. 

1. New York
2. Tokyo
3. Hong Kong


----------



## RaySthlm

my 5s are
1NYC
2HK
3Shanghai
4Dubai
5Bangkok

*BANGKOK*


----------



## Mehome

my top 5 world's best skyline 

1. Hongkong
2. Newyork
3. Shanghai
4. Chongqing
5. Shenzhen


----------



## Cauê

*1- New York/ Shanghai*

For me, the skyline of New York is the most elegant of the world and the skyline of Shanghai, the most impressive.

*2- Chicago*

Because... It's beautiful. It's very beautiful.

*3- Sydney*

The skyline of the buildings + Sydney Opera House + The bridge = Perfect place in architecture.


*Honorable Mention:*

*Americas:* Los Angeles, Seatle, Boston, San Francisco, Toronto, Vancouver, Montreal;

*Europe:* Paris (La Dèfense)

*Asia:* Tokyo, Hongkong, Dubai, Bangkok, Doha;

*Oceania:* Melbourne, Perth;

*Africa:* ... ... ...





*PS:* The 'La Defense' in Paris and San Francisco are more elegant than many impressive skylines around the world and, for me, deserve an honorable mention.


----------



## oliver999

hong kong's brillant night is truely unbeatable.


----------



## null

Personally I dont find _any_ Asian skyline attractive, no matter how big they are.


----------



## SO143

null said:


> Personally I dont find _any_ Asian skyline attractive, no matter how big they are.


+1 :yes:


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohmytrip/with/5493077318/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5489914371/


----------



## RaySthlm

*Bangkok* (whata heck, I post this one here as well)


----------



## frio

@RaySthlm: No offense but i think it'll do good if you'd rather post a smaller photo with a clearer definition... we would appreciate your beautiful city more that way! coz i think it just doesn't work for bangkok especially the thread title itself is almost already claimed by obviously stiff competitors we all know!


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong & Fog 
Source : http://www.fotop.net/ZC


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

NihonKitty said:


> Once the NYC complex and the other supertall project are complete my list will be like this
> 
> 1. NYC (+1)
> 2. HK (-1)
> 3. Chicago (+1 from my old list)
> 4. Shanghai (-1 from my old list)
> 5. Tokyo
> 
> Shanghai went down a little bit, I just came back from Shanghai last month and I realized I like Chicago's more. Though Shanghai is still building many buildings so it will probably go up to #2 in like 5-10 years.
> 
> After Tokyo I have various cities that I am still confused about so I won't even make a list of them yet.


I completely agree with your Top 5 :cheers: (and even with the changes from the previous list except of Chicago/Shanghai which have been at their current positions in my older list too) 

After Tokyo I'd put Shenzhen (old list : Toronto), but from here on the nuances get more and more fluent.


----------



## mhek

Makati, Philippines


----------



## _00_deathscar

SO143 said:


> Because it is my choice and its based on my personal taste and preference :yes:
> Hong Kong has good density and a couple of modern skyscrapers but most of it's buildings are just residential highrises and in fact i don't like it's lighting at night (it looks cheap rather than chic) IMO! But hey, it's skyline is definitely one of the best in the whole world, for sure :cheers2:


Have you been to Hong Kong?

You said, and I quote, "I would go with New York, which offers a lot of better things beyond skyline."


----------



## kix111

^^He is probably influenced by that that Empire State of Mind song hahaha he even quoted some of the lyrics lol.


----------



## lkiller123

Hong Kong is always the number 1 skyline for me, never fails to impress me. 

In fact, there are many different skylines in Hong Kong. You guys think that normal residential buildings are boring? Check this out first:

*Tsuen Wan Skyline*:









A different view by maskofchina.com on Flickr

*West Kowloon Skyline:
*








Kowloon Nights by  maciej.ka on Flickr









West kowloon skyline by CoolbieRe on Flickr

*View of almost the entire Kowloon and a bit of Hong Kong Island from Fei Ngo Shan:
*








Hong Kong #62-#63 -drumscan by Thomas Birke on Flickr

*View of Ma On Shan, all residential buildings, where I used to live:
*








ma on shan by mikey on Flickr

*Tsing Yi, another residential skyline.
*








Hong Kong #37 -drumscan by Thomas Birke on Flickr









Residential Hong Kong by Jörg Dickmann on Flickr

These are just a few of the many skylines in Hong Kong. Pretty damn impressive to have all of those in a single city.:cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Those ARE boring buildings though. They light up at night beautifully, mind.

But there's lots to do in Hong Kong other than stare at skyscrapers, which was my point.


----------



## lkiller123

_00_deathscar said:


> Those ARE boring buildings though. They light up at night beautifully, mind.
> 
> But there's lots to do in Hong Kong other than stare at skyscrapers, which was my point.


Haha, and that's why all of them are night shots.:lol:

And yes, I figure that life in Hong Kong is much more packed and exciting than other places.


----------



## 1+2=3

1. Hong Kong
2. New York City
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Dubai (because of Burj Kalifa)


----------



## Barian_Boy

My top 3:

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Chicago


----------



## isaidso

lkiller123 said:


> And yes, I figure that life in Hong Kong is much more packed and exciting than other places.


Hong Kong could do with more people from other parts of the world though. It's very homogenous. Isn't it around 95% Chinese?


----------



## PanaManiac

*GTC - Latin America's Best Skyline*


----------



## [{x}]

isaidso said:


> Hong Kong could do with more people from other parts of the world though. It's very homogenous. Isn't it around 95% Chinese?


Why is that a bad thing? Maybe some countries/cities DON'T want immigrants...Japan is 98% Japanese and despite their looming demographic catastrophe, it looks like they're trying to keep it that way (for now...who knows maybe they'll throw open the immigration floodgates)

If a geographic area and its people want to stay ethnically homogeneous then it should be up to them, right? I personally feel that multiculturalism contributes far less benefits than problems to Toronto. I'm white and a few of my white friends live in Hong Kong/Shanghai (finance/commerce), and they say that the social cohesion, sense of community and resulting low crime rates are GREAT. The only negative is a lot of them have Chinese girlfriends and say they get "evil stares" from some of the natives when out in public.

As for the world's best skylines, my opinion:
1. New York City
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Sydney
6. Singapore
7. Toronto
8. Tokyo
9. Shenzhen
0. Seattle


----------



## [{x}]

RaySthlm said:


> european skylines are terrible.


According to modern standards, I completely agree.

But I think the top 10 winners for "historic skylines" would all be European. I'd prefer that they enhance/preserve their beautiful European architecture rather than start building a bunch of supertalls like Moscow.


----------



## PanaManiac

[{x}] said:


> According to modern standards, I completely agree.
> 
> But I think the top 10 winners for "historic skylines" would all be European. I'd prefer that they enhance/preserve their beautiful European architecture rather than start building a bunch of *supertalls like Moscow.*


*My hat's off to Moscow... Way to go... supertalls for a super power (of sorts).* :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

[{x}] said:


> Why is that a bad thing?


Because variety is the spice of life. 



[{x}] said:


> If a geographic area and its people want to stay ethnically homogeneous then it should be up to them, right?


You're reading way more into my statement than is intended. I've said *no where* that a city has to have immigrants. Homogeneity is fine as long as I'm a tourist.


----------



## pierolol

PanaManiac said:


>


sure??? what about buenos aires, santiago, sao paulo and mexico city??


----------



## Ribarca

NihonKitty said:


> Once the NYC complex and the other supertall project are complete my list will be like this
> 
> 1. NYC (+1)
> 2. HK (-1)
> 3. Chicago (+1 from my old list)
> 4. Shanghai (-1 from my old list)
> 5. Tokyo


Standing on ESB the NYC cityscape is the most impressive there is. From street level the skyline is a bit underwhelming if you have seen the Hong Kong one.


----------



## isaidso

pierolol said:


> sure??? what about buenos aires, santiago, sao paulo and mexico city??


You can't expect him to do all the work. If you want to see pics of those cities, why not post some? :dunno:


----------



## PanaManiac

pierolol said:


> sure??? what about buenos aires, santiago, sao paulo and mexico city??


*Those are fine skylines all, and a mere ten years ago it could be argued that any of those was the best, but today the city in question is not only the undisputed best in all of latin America, it is among the top five in the western hemisphere.*


----------



## greenice

dubai
new york
hongkong


----------



## leo_mp

Maybe Dubai will have the best skyline in the world in the future, but for now I only see a lot of beautiful skyscrapers but without good manners, empty, cold, do not connect, missing yet.


----------



## Ribarca

A clouded vision by xavibarca, on Flickr

High res:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/6194557038/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## PanaManiac

*A force to be reckoned with...*

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## tikiturf

I think I found the world's best skyline :colgate: :


Modern Architecture Landmarks par eric-fr, sur Flickr


----------



## PanaManiac

tikiturf said:


> I think I found the world's best skyline


*For my money, this is the one...*


----------



## icracked

Seattle, USA


----------



## LiverpoolLad

1) HK
2) Dubai
3) NYC

As awesome as NYC is, the skyline is not as good as HK's and I personally prefer Dubai's as the sheer amount of 300m+ buildings is ridiculous. London will definitely be up there soon (London is booming and the amount of 200m+ buildings under construction is incredible) Chicago's is Not as good as NY's though, as NYC has the chrysler building, and 1 WTC completes the lower manhattan skyline.


----------



## LiverpoolLad

This incredible video shows some Hong Kong cityscape and shows what London will look like in 2 years:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7XK73uuz_w


----------



## isaidso

Seattle proves that you don't need to have a big skyline to have a great one.


----------



## xJamaax

Hong Kong FTW :cheer:


----------



## isaidso

Not the best, but the Toronto skyline is muscling its way into the top tier of global skylines. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imcconac/6241891936/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ribarca

Hong Kong-Kowloon connection by xavibarca, on Flickr



Low by xavibarca, on Flickr



THE RUNNING DOG by xavibarca, on Flickr



The peak and the cloud by xavibarca, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

Wow! great pics of HK


----------



## Ribarca

Los Earth said:


> Wow! great pics of HK


Thanks Los Earth!


----------



## HK999

2nd best skyline in the world... 









Sunrise Downtown by benalesh1985 on Flickr


----------



## yankeesfan1000

HK999 said:


> 2nd best skyline in the world...


For now... But seriously, amazing photo. You can see a bit of Brooklyn on the right, and Jersey City is lost in the foreground, that's pretty rare.


----------



## HK999

yankeesfan1000 said:


> For now... But seriously, amazing photo. You can see a bit of Brooklyn on the right, and Jersey City is lost in the foreground, that's pretty rare.


Yeah, it's a pretty neat angle. The GS tower in Jersey City seems to be standing right next to 4WTC and OLP. 

Midtown, never ceases to amaze me...


New York Panorama by JP-Photography Online on Flickr


----------



## icracked

Seattle, USA


----------



## Skybean

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joe-yuki/

:nuts:


----------



## guy4versa

that we call bird eyeview..... skyline is the overall or partial view of a city's tall buildings and structures consisting of many skyscrapers in front of the sky in the background. It can also be described as the *artificial horizon* that a city's overall structure creates....

huh...what method?hah?u said bangkok is like newyork,then i post bangkok city photo..than u post kl ?why?u soo immature..since when i compare bangkok with kl?its between bangkok newyork and san paolo..thne u bashing me personally...pity u,heart full with revange..

-*when i said bangkok is not as great as newyork,then you post kl photo..hahahahah,it show you childish side*


----------



## guy4versa

whtever...dont have much time to explain to you about "SKYLINE",most of your post is cityscape and bird eyeview..and in my personal point,kl skyline is still great..never disappointing me...the arrangement,planning and architectural aspect..


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

well I actually prefer Koala Lumpur over Bangkok because the city looks neat and better planned (the same reason why I choose Singapore over Koala Lumpur)

just like when a person is choosing a painting, he would not just pick the largest painting, but rather he would pick the better sketched, better painted.. imo in this case the skyline of Koala Lumpur though smaller, is the better sketched (quality architecture, better planned, neat) compared to larger Bangkok..

*Bangkok- the larger skyline*











*Koala Lumpur- "better sketched"*










(trust me I tried to search for more decent photos of Bangkok but couldn't find any, blame the photographers)

but my world's best skyline still belongs to *Shanghai* though, closely followed by *Hong Kong*, and *NYC* comes in third :colgate:


----------



## Disturbing Reality

world's best skyline:

1. New York City
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Toronto
5. Singapore
6. Dubai
7. Seattle
8. Tokyo
9. Shenzen
10 Bangkok


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

singapore is so overrated, imo. kuala lumpur too. ooooglay. continue.


----------



## bennyboo

singapore has a really nice clean dense skyline i think its pretty close to where it should be. kuala lampur is the most overrated by far to me though. some of the ugliest buildings grouped together if you dont consider the PT personally they even arnt good enough to make it much of a competition even.


----------



## Gasgino

Why does many people like to judge Kuala Lumpur skyline with and without the Petronas Tower? 
Next time, why not judge Shanghai without the Jin Mao and SWFC. Or Toronto without the CN Tower. Or maybe Chicago without the Sears. The tower is there so judge it with it. Deal with it.


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

^^ that's exactly what I think.. honestly Koala Lumpur is nowhere near world's best skyline but regionally (Southeast Asia) the city's doing quite well.. I mean Bangkok or Singapore or Manila wouldn't like it either if two or three tallest towers in the city were to be taken out.. the Petronas Towers are there in Koala Lumpur and they sum up a lot into the skyline.. they're not just two towers they're icons


----------



## PanaManiac

Kohen_Heim32 said:


> ^^ that's exactly what I think.. honestly Koala Lumpur is nowhere near world's best skyline but regionally (Southeast Asia) the city's doing quite well.. I mean Bangkok or Singapore or Manila wouldn't like it either if two or three tallest towers in the city were to be taken out.. the Petronas Towers are there in Koala Lumpur and they sum up a lot into the skyline.. *they're not just two towers they're icons*


*"Correctomundo!" kay: They are to KL what the WTC twin towers where to NYC!* :cheers:


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

^^ thanx


----------



## Sid Vicious

even more


----------



## bennyboo

Gasgino said:


> Why does many people like to judge Kuala Lumpur skyline with and without the Petronas Tower?
> Next time, why not judge Shanghai without the Jin Mao and SWFC. Or Toronto without the CN Tower. Or maybe Chicago without the Sears. The tower is there so judge it with it. Deal with it.


well we are judging the skylines as a whole and most people are only looking at the petronas, i am trying to point out that they are not the skyline only a small peice. its like a nice nose on an ugly face.

and i would agree that shanghai and Toronto are highly overrated as well. chicago though? no chicago has a lot of fantastic architecture everywhere you look the willis towers is one of the worst examples of the beauty of chicagos architecture personally.


----------



## usap

Disturbing Reality said:


> world's best skyline:
> 
> 1. New York City
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Toronto
> 5. Singapore
> 6. Dubai
> 7. Seattle
> 8. Tokyo
> 9. Shenzen
> 10 Bangkok


ok, but replace shanghai by chicago, and shenzen by sidney


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Here is my top 10 
1.Hongkong
2.New York
3.Shanghai
4.Chicago
5.Singapore
6.Tokyo
7.Dubai
8.Sydney
9.Paris
10.Moscow
Paris and Moscow first come into my top 10,
because I really love the style of combination of traditional and futuristic,
like a fantastic dream that you are travelling in


----------



## VitMos

^^ Moscow
by Artem Lahtionov
















http://vk.com/lahtionov
































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/83284.html


----------



## guy4versa

oh my......!moscow is amazing!....


----------



## Ribarca

guy4versa said:


> oh my......!moscow is amazing!....


I agree. Surreal.


----------



## RM6721

Hong Kong, for me NYC is the only competitor


----------



## RM6721

Ribarca said:


> I agree. Surreal.


I agree with that, looks post-apocalyptic.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Shenzhen


----------



## HK999

http://hisblog.ryanandheidi.com/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*H K*









Hong Kong Skyline by st-sc, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


*N Y*


New York City Lights by CK Wang, on Flickr


----------



## MiuW

*New York*








Midtown Manhattan sunset through-the-window vertical pano by Jason Pierce Photography (roof-bound!) on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Diserio.com*



> Top 15 Skylines Of The World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my years in studying Urban Planning helped me grow a greater appreciation for the skyline of the big city. The downtown core of big cities across the world, are the cultural pulse and economic engines of urban regions where millions of people live. The skyline is the fingerprint of that city. All urban life begins each day and ends each night under the watch of the city's tallest skyscrapers and most grand architectural structures. So kick back and appreciate the view that they have to offer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ready to Explore The Top Skylines Of the World?!
> 
> World's Best
> 
> #1 Hong Kong, China (75)
> #2 Chicago, USA (73)
> #3 New York, USA (72)
> #4 Shanghai, China (67)
> #5 Singapore, Singapore (67)
> #6 Tokyo, Japan (66)
> #7 Toronto, Canada (63)
> #8 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (61)
> #9 Shenzhen, China (61)
> #10 Seattle, USA (60)
> #11 Dubai, Emirates or Arab (60)
> #12 Seoul, South Korea (60)
> #13 Sydney, Australia (59)
> #14 San Francisco, USA (59)
> #15 Frankfurt, Germany (57)
> 
> Honorable Mentions
> 
> #16 Pittsburgh, USA (57)
> #17 Sao Paolo, Brazil (57)
> #18 Dallas, USA (56)
> #19 Guangzhou, China (56)
> #20 Houston, USA (54)
> #21 Atlanta, USA (54)
> #22 Rio De Janeiro, Brazil (53)
> #23 Chongqing, China (53)
> #24 Melbourne, Australia (52)
> #25 Philadelphia, USA (52)
> #26 Johannesburg, S. Africa (52)
> #27 Osaka, Japan (52)
> #28 Panama City, Panama (52)
> #29 Miami, USA (51)
> #30 London, England (51)
> #31 Las Vegas, USA (51)
> #32 Boston, USA (51)
> #33 Minneapolis, USA (51)
> #34 Los Angeles, USA (50)
> #35 Bangkok, Thailand (50)
> #36 Calgary, Canada (50)
> #37 Montreal, Canada (50)
> #38 Jakarta, Indonesia (50)
> #39 Perth, Australia (50)
> #40 Paris, France (50)
> #41 Yokohama, Japan (50)
> #42 Brisbane, Australia (50)
> #43 Vancouver, Canada (49)
> #44 Auckland, New Zealand (49)
> #45 Mexico City, Mexico (49)*
> 
> 
> 
> read more: http://www.diserio.com/top15-skylines.html
Click to expand...


----------



## SO143

the ranking is not reliable unless moscow is included


----------



## HK999

I know that site, it's pretty old. Several new developments over the last few years are not included. Nevertheless, his ranking method is pretty good though.


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*
































http://zyalt.livejournal.com/517553.html#cutid1

*Chongqing*








IMG_0774 by Jinscape, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunube...in/photostream


----------



## Dralcoffin

For me, Moscow is one of the world's great metropolises, an overwhelming mass of humanity with fascinating architecture and thriving commerce. However, it simply does not have the massive skyline a city would need to be considered for this thread. MIBC is a start, but the Seven Sisters are just too scattered throughout the city.

The Kremlin and St. Basil's is some of the best architecture in the world, though.


----------



## isaidso

I agree with your views regarding Moscow. Moscow doesn't belong in this thread, but it possesses one of the strongest foundations upon which to build one of the world's great skylines. It's the cities that mix old with new that stand above the crowd. Moscow has the old, it just needs to build more of the new.

Like London, Moscow will one day have a skyline worthy of a world's best list. It's just not there yet.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Moscow's new part of CBD looks fantastic, it's really world class, just needs more buildings built, then it will be worthy of top ones!


----------



## guyversa

moscow skyline is great..but look at those smoke..hurmm,pollute..


----------



## MiuW

yes, it is really frustrating and polluting


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cat-morphine/ 








http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/


























by Cat Morphine 








http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/111798.html#cutid1


----------



## anak_mm

SO143 said:


> the ranking is not reliable unless moscow is included


the ranking is not reliable unless manila is included


----------



## SO143

*The Windy City*

_
skyline by Rotating Frame, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/designerbrent/6865413035/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## MiuW

> moscow? no way


hno:


----------



## il fenomeno

no european skyline does belong here. stop spamming.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Chicago*









Chicago!!! by rafael_rsp, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us









Downtown Chicago at Sunset by rafael_rsp, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


*New York*









020612_7666_NYC Skyline by Montclair-State-Images, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us









020612_7654_NYC Skyline by Montclair-State-Images, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


*Dubai*









by Klaus Botschek http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjI0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=30&display=27092371
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## HK999

ajbrusteinthreesixfive


----------



## yankeesfan1000

After a bit of thought, I think as impressive as that photo is, it shows NYs greatest weakness, in that the skyline is not as centralized as its main competitors for #1 in the world, which are Chicago and Hong Kong. 

Obviously we're all familiar with Lower Manhattan, and Midtown, but Jersey City has a 238 meter building, and about a dozen other fairly decent sized buildings. Long Island City has a 209 meter building, and a growing number of residential high rises along the East River. And Brooklyn's tallest is 515 feet, but is much denser and concentrated than JC or LIC. Anyway, great find.


----------



## QalzimCity

sepul said:


> ^^ WM Tower preparation on going, & will start construction by July this year.. very anxious about the yet to-be-released final design :cheers:


Thank GOD!!....
I JUST HOPE SOMETHING LIKE THIS WITH >600m HEIGHT FOR MENARA WARISAN TOWER!:cheers:


----------



## Himmelwärts

QalzimCity said:


> My VERSION OF THE BEST SKYLINES.
> 
> 
> EROPEAN stunners:
> 7/10 LONDON of ENGLAND
> 6/10 MOSCOW of RUSSIA
> 6/10 FRANKFURT of GERMANY
> 6/10 PARIS of FRANCE
> 6/10 AMSTERDAM of NETHERLAND
> 6)Madrid.7)Hamburg.8)Helsinki.9)Zurich.10)Manchester


helsinki and zürich?
please show me some pictures of the skylines in those cities.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Himmelwärts said:


> helsinki and zürich?
> please show me some pictures of the skylines in those cities.


I think Zürich has a decent (but small) skyline (for European standarts):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294190&page=5
I agree about Helsinki, though.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*



*Pudong Lujiazui*

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr



*Pudong and Puxi along the Huangpu River*

Shanghai View from SWFC by [email protected], on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayxsodo/6895105137/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Shanghai - Panorama with Bund and Pudong Skyline (2012) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

在夜幕下的外白渡桥上 by hellomiaoao, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/prediblog/6938643973/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6814837071/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*People's Square Area*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suvcougar/6822915271/sizes/l/in/photostream/

shanghai-reflected_HDR2_2_1 by blistafinga, on Flickr

Shanghai Bowuguan by denishmel, on Flickr

View from JW Marriott by Brick and Mortar, on Flickr


*Middle Yan'an Elevated Road*

Looking pudong skyline by le niners, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing*

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## QalzimCity

Himmelwärts said:


> helsinki and zürich?
> please show me some pictures of the skylines in those cities.


zurich has its nice charm combining those art deco dwarfed buildings with its few nice tall office towers.

while Helsinki is just picture perfect!

and i personally do think Viena is a nice sophisticated european metro city.. either Viena or Zurich... both i love...
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## the glimpser

New York


----------



## UjaiDidida

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*
*AUTUMN EDIT*


KL Cityscape | Infrared by sirman88, on Flickr


As-Syakirin Mosque & KLCC II | Infrared by sirman88, on Flickr


URBAN JUNGLE | Infrared by sirman88, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I'm assuming this is a doctored photo as Malaysia doesn't have autumn and all the foliage is exactly the same shade or gold? :weird:


----------



## UjaiDidida

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


Walls of concrete by vedd, on Flickr


Breaking Dawn - The first light by vedd, on Flickr


Good Morning Kuala Lumpur by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

Putrajaya, near Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jalankotatanah/6817341556/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^totes worlds best skyline


----------



## isaidso

Maybe he doesn't know what 'World' means.


----------



## Eastern37

isaidso said:


> I'm assuming this is a doctored photo as Malaysia doesn't have autumn and all the foliage is exactly the same shade or gold? :weird:


Yeah it has to be...last time I checked palm tree's don't turn gold


----------



## sepul

^^ of course they're doctored :lol: :lol:


and UjaiDidida, Putrajaya is nowhere near "world's best skyline" :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## M.C.Escher

Incredible Shangai !! now, a world known skyline.


----------



## M.C.Escher

the glimpser said:


> New York


agree. New york. World's best skyline.


----------



## isaidso

sepul said:


> ^^ of course they're doctored


In northern countries, those shades of gold do appear in fall so it was confusing to my northern eyes.


----------



## little universe

*Pudong New Area (East Bank of Huangpu River), Shanghai*


Pudong_Nite_Pano by RogerBoltonVFX, on Flickr


Shanghai by YukunChen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/codexhh/6852573700/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Puxi (the Old Downtown, the west bank of the Huangpu River), Shanghai*


1st day of spring ! by daniel flickrski, on Flickr


Shanghai by YukunChen, on Flickr


IMG_3428 by DJ Evii, on Flickr




*Puxi Viewing from Pudong*

The Blue Time by XRacZ, on Flickr




*Pudong Viewing from Puxi*


Getting high in Shanghai by odin's_raven (back from China), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickliston/6853128042/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## sepul

isaidso said:


> In northern countries, those shades of gold do appear in fall so it was confusing to my northern eyes.


"KL = Malaysia = Southeast Asia = tropical".. I think this is pretty much the general perception upon seeing KL pics :lol::lol: anyway back to topic:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

sepul said:


> "KL = Malaysia = Southeast Asia = tropical"


I made a mistake, there's no reason to be a prick and I don't need a geography lesson. hno:


----------



## sepul

^^ you misunderstood me..


----------



## isaidso

Alright, let's move on.


----------



## UjaiDidida

sorry guys..i missed the word 'best' in the tittle of this thread :doh:


----------



## Dralcoffin

My latest rankings:

=1. Hong Kong - 9.5 (main detraction: no gorgeous pre-war buildings)
=1. Chicago - 9.5 (main detraction: cuts off pretty sharply to the south and west)
3. New York - 9.25 (main detraction: "clumps" versus a continuous line, overexposure)
4. Shanghai - 9


----------



## diestro

tokyo


----------



## HK999

From the 1WTC thread, originally posted by Otie:


One World Trade Center and lower Manhattan skyline by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Starting to make a big difference! How tall will it be without the antennae, 450m?


----------



## HK999

^^ 1373ft roof, 1400ft communication ring, 1787ft beacon, 1800ft top of antenna.


----------



## isaidso

Ok thanks. So this is 418m to roof. (I don't count the other stuff)


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou, China's third largest city.*


From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou, China's third largest city.*



From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou, China's third largest city*

By Ryen from www.gaoloumi.com

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*











*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou, China's third largest city*


From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Not bad of Guangzhou, but why is it the third largest?
by porpulation?
by area?
by economy?


----------



## Sarcasticity

The density and height of these Chinese cities is crazy


----------



## isaidso

Those photos cement why I have Guangzhou in my top 10.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

1. Chicago - 9.89
2. New York -9.8
3. Hong Kong - 9.5
4. Shanghai - 9.3

Chicago has incredible architecture. it has the best modern architecture,and the city at night is unbelievably beautiful, the cities skyline is almost 4 milles wide, so its huge. The skyline includes the Sears tower, and the trump tower also which are two of my favorite buildings. NYC is also great, my main problem with it is that there are a lot of ugly buildings between all the beautiful ones. But it still gets a 9.8 in my book, because its a beautiful city.

Here are some awesome pics. (they aren't mine)


























































An awesome NYC picture









Freaking Awesome hong kong picture


----------



## shree711

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> 1. Chicago - 9.89
> 2. New York -9.8
> 3. Hong Kong - 9.5
> 4. Shanghai - 9.3
> 
> Chicago has incredible architecture. it has the best modern architecture,and the city at night is unbelievably beautiful, the cities skyline is almost 4 milles wide, so its huge. The skyline includes the Sears tower, and the trump tower also which are two of my favorite buildings. NYC is also great, my main problem with it is that there are a lot of ugly buildings between all the beautiful ones. But it still gets a 9.8 in my book, because its a beautiful city.
> 
> Here are some awesome pics. (they aren't mine)
> 
> An awesome NYC picture
> 
> Freaking Awesome kong kong picture


Kong kong eh? Why not king kong?


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

shree711 said:


> Kong kong eh? Why not king kong?


lol, just realized that typo....


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> ^^ CHI is actually pretty low on the list when it comes to total number of skyscrapers....
> 
> Buildings over 200m completed:
> Dubai: 63 (#5)
> Hong Kong: 62 (#1)
> New York: 54 (#2)
> Shanghai: 44 (#3)
> Chicago: 27 (#4)


Agree. In a few years, Chicago will have more in common with cities like Guangzhou and Toronto than it will with Shanghai and New York (by # of skyscrapers). Regarding New York, I'm eagerly awaiting those buildings going up. It's good to see New York getting back in the game. I already have New York at #1, but you gotta protect your lead!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

isaidso said:


> *City: # of buildings 100 metres or more---Combined Heights in metres*
> 
> _(...)_
> 
> *08. Ghuangzhou: 295---42,865*
> 
> _(...)_


Informative list!
Thanks a lot for the effort mate! kay:
It is _Guangzhou_, btw


----------



## Sid Vicious

does anyone have an actual supertall list? Dubai is No.1 but then? NYC, Chicago, HK, Guangzhou..??


----------



## SO143

Sid Vicious said:


> Paris, London, Moscow and LA arent better than KL imho.


you excluded frankfurt? :| :laugh:


----------



## isaidso

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Informative list!
> Thanks a lot for the effort mate! kay:
> It is _Guangzhou_, btw


No problem! It does put things into perspective. Notice that cities like London and Vancouver don't even make the list. A 100 m cut off negates a huge chunk of their skylines from consideration and make you realize how short most of it is. Quantitative measures don't tell the whole story, but it's a good starting off point.

P.S. I hate spelling mistakes, so thanks for the heads up. I've corrected the mistake.


----------



## SO143

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90438393&postcount=3742

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90646089&postcount=4227

vancouver has one 200m+ building and 42 buildings that stand 100m+ :nocrook:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

And Vancouver looks exceptionally awesome :yes: 



isaidso said:


> Quantitative measures don't tell the whole story, but it's a good starting off point.


I agree 100% kay:



SO143 said:


> you excluded frankfurt? :| :laugh:


Sid replied to a user who didn't even have Frankfurt in his list.. 
-->


GIGIGAGA said:


> Hongkong Newyork Shanghai Chicago Dubai Tokyo
> these are my confirmed top 6 time and time again
> while, Singapore, Sydney, Toronto, Paris, London, Moscow, Los angels, Guangzhou can compete for the rest four to be in top10





Sid Vicious said:


> does anyone have an actual supertall list? Dubai is No.1 but then? NYC, Chicago, HK, Guangzhou..??


I don't have such a list, but according to that one (Wikipedia):

Dubai: 17
HK: 6
Chicago: 6
NY: 4
Guangzhou: 4
Shanghai: 3
Shenzhen: 3
Abu Dhabi: 3
KL: 3
Kuwait City: 2
Houston: 2 

1WTC, Mercury City Tower and most other U/C buildings with a height already above 300m are not included though..


----------



## isaidso

Sid Vicious said:


> does anyone have an actual supertall list? Dubai is No.1 but then? NYC, Chicago, HK, Guangzhou..??


I couldn't find one, so I've tabulated one. Built and Topped Out only.

Dubai 17
Hong Kong 6
Chicago 6
Guangzhou 5
New York 4

Shanghai 3
Kuala Lumpur 3
Abu Dhabi 3
Shenzhen 2
Houston 2

Mecca 1
Taipei 1
Nanjing 1
Kuwait City 1
Kaohsiung 1
Tianjin 1
Hanoi 1
Wuhan 1
Pyongyang 1
Beijing 1
Jiangyin 1
Gold Coast 1
Wenzhou 1
Atlanta 1
Los Angeles 1
London 1
Incheon 1
Bangkok 1
Riyadh 1
Moscow 1
Busan 1
Santiago 1
Kuwait City 1
Doha 1

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Im going based off of Emporis numbers!

http://www.emporis.com/statistics/most-skyscraper-cities-worldwide

1	Hong Kong 1,223
2	New York City 564
3	Tokyo 344
4	Chicago 282
5	Dubai 230
6	Shanghai 229
7	Toronto 154
8	Singapore 134
9	Bangkok 122

And Emporis lists skylines like this
http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking

#	City	Population	Area size	Number of buildings	Number of points
1	Hong Kong 6,943,600 1,053 mi² 7,692 128,651
2	New York City 8,175,133 800 mi² 5,968 40,334
3	Chicago 2,695,598 589 mi² 1,128 19,565
4	Singapore 4,351,400 710 mi² 4,382 19,457
5	Seoul 10,331,244 616 mi² 2,888 17,500
6	São Paulo 10,990,249 1,523 mi² 5,672 17,255
7	Dubai 1,954,000 3,885 mi² 604 16,978
8	Shanghai 9,145,711 6,639 mi² 999 15,696
9	Bangkok 7,587,882 1,569 mi² 875 14,706
10	Tokyo 8,653,000 621 mi² 2,704 13,431


----------



## isaidso

Emporis is notorious for being incomplete/out of date.


----------



## koolio

Those Emporis figures seem very outdated.


----------



## Sid Vicious

thanx Eduardo :cheers:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> Emporis is notorious for being incomplete/out of date.


The numbers are completely different, so outdated wouldn't be the word. Also, emporis is the 1# resource when it comes to buildings, and if you check their database, you can see it includes all the new buildings. Notice how Dubai is past Shanghai.

Also here is what it says on their website *"The information provided through these statistics is updated daily"*


----------



## Sarcasticity

I thought NYC only had 2 supertalls, then again BoA and NYTT are "supertalls". But with the topping off of 1WTC and One57 this year, NYC will have 6 again.


----------



## Sarcasticity

Its so difficult to put just ten in the top ten. I feel like I could squeeze in 20 in there... 

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Singapore
6. Kuala Lumpur
7. Toronto
8. Dubai
9. Sydney
10. San Francisco

I guess you can tell that height and density to me isn't much of a big factor - but balance, architecture, and layering even scenery. That's why Guangzhou, Tokyo and Shenzen will never make it to my top ten imo


----------



## HK999

For those who are interested in NY development, here's a cool link:
Future Supertalls
NY skyscrapers (list)


----------



## null

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> The numbers are completely different, so outdated wouldn't be the word. Also, emporis is the 1# when it comes to buildings, and if you check their database, you can see it includes all the new buildings. Notice how Dubai is past Shanghai.
> 
> Also here is what it says on their website *"The information provided through these statistics is updated daily"*


LOL, it's indeed a reliable database only if you are from the us.:lol:


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> The numbers are completely different, so outdated wouldn't be the word. Also, emporis is the 1# resource when it comes to buildings, and if you check their database, you can see it includes all the new buildings.


I think you'll find that Emporis has lost all credibility here on SSC. There are hundreds and hundreds of buildings missing from their data base. It's hopelessly incomplete. CTBUH's data base is far more up to date. 



Sarcasticity said:


> I thought NYC only had 2 supertalls, then again BoA and NYTT are "supertalls". But with the topping off of 1WTC and One57 this year, NYC will have 6 again.


Correct, the CTBUH database site 'skycrapercenter' lists the following 4 super talls for New York:

1. Empire State Building-----381 m	
2. Bank of America Tower-----366 m 
3. Chrysler Building-----319 m 
4. New York Times Tower-----319 m 


http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## isaidso

Sarcasticity said:


> Its so difficult to put just ten in the top ten. I feel like I could squeeze in 20 in there...
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Chicago
> 5. Singapore
> 6. Kuala Lumpur
> 7. Toronto
> 8. Dubai
> 9. Sydney
> 10. San Francisco
> 
> I guess you can tell that height and density to me isn't much of a big factor - but balance, architecture, and layering even scenery. That's why Guangzhou, Tokyo and Shenzen will never make it to my top ten imo


There certainly are lots of cities one could put in a top 10. I have a bit of trouble putting Guangzhou, Tokyo, and Shenzhen in there as well. Tokyo does have a good cluster, but it tends to get lost in the vastness of the city. If you isolate that cluster by itself, it's quite good. Guangzhou is developing a good focal point as well. Shenzhen is a big mess, I agree with you 100% there.

Do you think Dubai is starting to come together? It's still not my cup of tea, but it has a balance to it that was absent 5 years ago.


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> For those who are interested in NY development, here's a cool link:
> Future Supertalls
> NY skyscrapers (list)



I'm officially green with envy. Every single one of them is 1st rate. :uh:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

HK999 said:


> ^^ Yeah, the ESB is going to get a lot of competition in the next years.
> Towers under construction or in preparation that will be taller than the ESB:
> - 1WTC (545m)
> - 432 Park Avenue (432m)
> - 2WTC (411m)
> - Hudson Yards North Tower (400m)
> 
> And the 300m+ towers:
> - ESB (381m)
> - 15 Penn Plaza (371m)
> - One Manhattan West (370m)
> - Bank of America Tower (366m)
> - 225 West 57th Street (366m+)
> - 3WTC (352m)
> - Conde Nast Building (341m)
> - Girasole (323m)
> - Tower Verre (320m)
> - Chrysler Building (319m)
> - NYTT (319m)
> - Hudson Yards South Tower (310m)
> - One57 (306m)
> - Hudson Yards Mixed-used Tower (300m+)
> 
> One could say, NY is clearing its way for a megatall tower. This decade we'll see at least one 600m+ proposal. :cheers2:


I could see a 600m building in the next 50 years maybe, but for atleast the next 20 years, I think 1 WTC will remain king of NYC.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

hong kong , tokyo , dubai , new york , shanghai


----------



## Blackpool88

Ye can't really see Chicago in the top 5 anymore, sad but true.


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Right, I was noticing some interesting things about Dubai, first off it's waterfront isn't built up, and It has a bunch of buildings, but they are in a straight line, any idea why they only seem to build along sheikh zayek road ? I also was wondering why the buildings are so far from the waterfront ? Because of the desert, Dubai looks very empty, and I think it will be a long time until it has a built up skyline. Also I have to ask, does Dubai just keep building for no reason, or is there an actual need for apartment and office space ?


I don't know all that much about Dubai, but skyscrapers tend to get built where other skyscrapers exist and major transportation infrastructure like roads/subways are located. It's why so much of Dubai is built along Sheikh Zayed Road. 

When you look at Toronto, it's built away from the lake and then fans out on Bloor Street 3km from the waterfront. It developed that way because buildings clustered along the subway lines: one running north up Yonge, the other east-west along Bloor.

Dubai is trying to turn themselves into the regional hub for all the Middle East, East Africa, and the Indian sub-continent. To many in this region, Dubai is this oasis of wealth. Dubai's growth has historically been due to tourism, trade, and logistics, but real estate became the main driver till it went bust. 

The population of Dubai increases quite a bit every year, so I doubt these skyscrapers are going empty. They did over build though. Let's keep in mind that only 10 years ago, Dubai and Tulsa had about the same population.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> I don't know all that much about Dubai, but skyscrapers tend to get built where other skyscrapers exist and major transportation infrastructure like roads/subways are located. It's why so much of Dubai is built along Sheikh Zayed Road.
> 
> When you look at Toronto, it's built away from the lake and then fans out on Bloor Street 3km from the waterfront. It developed that way because buildings clustered along the subway lines: one running north up Yonge, the other east-west along Bloor.
> 
> Dubai is trying to turn themselves into the regional hub for all the Middle East, East Africa, and the Indian sub-continent. To many in this region, Dubai is this oasis of wealth. Dubai's growth has historically been due to tourism, trade, and logistics, but real estate became the main driver till it went bust.
> 
> The population of Dubai increases quite a bit every year, so I doubt these skyscrapers are going empty. They did over build though. Let's keep in mind that only 10 years ago, Dubai and Tulsa had about the same population.





> Dubai and Tulsa had about the same population.


 :lol: That's true. It's funny, usually I say that density isn't the most important thing, but the problem is that Dubai has 0 density, It's mostly one road with buildings on both sides, then if you go out of that area it's a barren desert, excluding the area where the Burj Khalifa is. For that reason, Dubai barely makes my top 10. Dubai is a skyline in progress, but it has a long way to go before it looks like a city, and not a desert with some freakishly tall buildings. 

Here is an excerpt from a professional skyscraper list online that hits the nail on the head.



> this skyline might just leap to the number 1 spot in the near future. Well, maybe not. Although there is a lot of hype around the city, experts agree it still lacks that certain mature socio-cultural infrastructure and a pattern to the skyline that gives a city that certain fingerprint. As a skyline it can't compete with the larger cities, however the individual buildings in this city are by far the greatest examples of modern architectural accomplishments.


http://www.diserio.com/dubaiskyline.html

Also

1. 1990 NYC- before 9/11
2. Chicago
3. NYC
4. HK
5. Shanghai


----------



## HK999

^^ Yeah, diserio has a good concept of evaluating skylines. Unfortunately, it's pretty outdated (it says HK has 48 building over 200m, where in reality we have over 60 lol).



iloveclassicrock7 said:


> I could see a 600m building in the next 50 years maybe, but for atleast the next 20 years, I think 1 WTC will remain king of NYC.


Times are changing fast, especially in big cities like NY. Who would have thought a couple of years ago the NY would build a 432m tall residential skyscraper? Probably noone. 
I'm just detecting a trend here- namely to build tall once again (after 9/11).


----------



## yankeesfan1000

If there's been one thing that's surprised me about all the proposals in NY, is that there's been no noise from Trump. He's a born and raised NYer and in the past has been vocal about building the tallest building in NY, and made a couple of attempts with Television City and the NYSE Building over the years. 

But I do agree that a 600m building is probably out of the question until the next building cycle. Even though almost 90% of Manhattan's commercial real estate predates 1970, and there's huge demand for high end condos, rentals and new hotel rooms, a 600m building would really require sort of a perfect storm. A very strong economy, cheap credit, and probably most importantly, a developer who wants to build the tallest building in NY, and sort of starts there and then figures out a way to make it economically viable.

Props to Otie for digging these up and posting them on SSP.









http://www.flickr.com/people/ill-padrino/









http://www.flickr.com/people/ill-padrino/


----------



## Abinash89

mumbai..


----------



## PanaManiac

QalzimCity said:


> MY ULTIMATE SKYLINES LIST OF THE WORLD!:cheers:
> 
> 1. HONG KONG of CHINA- Asia
> 2. NEW YORK of USA- North America
> 3. CHICAGO of USA- North America
> 4. SHANGHAI of CHINA- Asia
> 5. DUBAI of UAE- Asia
> 6. KUALA LUMPUR of MALAYSIA- Asia
> 7. TORONTO of CANADA- North America
> 8. SINGAPORE of SINGAPORE- Asia
> 9. GUANGZHOU of CHINA- Asia
> 10. SYDNEY of AUSTRALIA- Oceania
> 
> 11. VANCOUVER of CANADA- North America
> 12. SHENZHEN of CHINA- Asia
> 13. SEATLE of USA- North America
> 14. DOHA of QATAR- Asia
> 15. TOKYO of JAPAN- Asia
> 16. MELBOURNE of AUSTRALIA- Oceania
> 17. BEIJING of CHINA- Asia
> 18. OSAKA of JAPAN- Asia
> 19. LONDON of ENGLAND- EUROPE
> 20. PHILADELPHIA of USA- North America
> 
> 21. MANILA of PHILIPPINES- Asia
> 22. ABU DHABI of UAE- Asia
> 23. BANGKOK of THAILAND- Asia
> 24. BUSAN of SOUTH KOREA- Asia
> 25. CHONGQING of CHINA- Asia
> 26. SEOUL of SOUTH KOREA- Asia
> 26. *PANAMA CITY of PANAMA- South America*
> 27. SANTIAGO of CHILE- South America
> 28. JAKARTA of INDONESIA- Asia
> 29. MIAMI of USA- North America
> 30. PARIS of FRANCE- Europe
> 
> 
> THESE ARE MY TOP CITIES AFTER CONSIDERING THEIR OWN MERITS OF ICONS,LANDSCAPES,FOCAL POINT CLUSTERS,CITY AT LARGE,DENSITY,NATURAL ADD VALUES AND AESTHETIC VALUES.
> This evaluation were based on every city's own very best photos of the 2012 latest that can be gotten on google,our forums and the nets. Nothing more fairer than we evaluating each city with their best pictures, not what blueprint datas that have been set in our perspective before.:banana::cheers:


*Panama is in *(the Central American isthmus of)* North America.

:cheers:*


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

HK999 said:


> ^^ Yeah, diserio has a good concept of evaluating skylines. Unfortunately, it's pretty outdated (it says HK has 48 building over 200m, where in reality we have over 60 lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Times are changing fast, especially in big cities like NY. Who would have thought a couple of years ago the NY would build a 432m tall residential skyscraper? Probably noone.
> I'm just detecting a trend here- namely to build tall once again (after 9/11).


I would say it's recent enough to be a good source. Excluding HK, the top 5 haven't changed that much except Chicago which added the Trump International tower. He has also updated the sidebar on everything but Hong Kong, not sure why he hasn't updated HK, but he probably will soon.

He just posted this on his website



> J. Rizal... Nice photos of Manila! It will make the top 45, the version 5.0 is being worked on as we speak, should be released next month.


----------



## [nightfury]

*South East Asian Skylines*

*Singapore, SG.*










---------------------

*Kuala Lumpur, MAL.*










---------------------

*Jakarta, IND.*










---------------------

*Bangkok, TH.*










---------------------

*Saigon, VT.*










---------------------

*Metro Manila, PH.*










source: Google Images


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> If there's been one thing that's surprised me about all the proposals in NY, is that there's been no noise from Trump. He's a born and raised NYer and in the past has been vocal about building the tallest building in NY, and made a couple of attempts with Television City and the NYSE Building over the years.
> 
> But I do agree that a 600m building is probably out of the question until the next building cycle. Even though almost 90% of Manhattan's commercial real estate predates 1970, and there's huge demand for high end condos, rentals and new hotel rooms, a 600m building would really require sort of a perfect storm. A very strong economy, cheap credit, and probably most importantly, a developer who wants to build the tallest building in NY, and sort of starts there and then figures out a way to make it economically viable.
> 
> Props to Otie for digging these up and posting them on SSP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/people/ill-padrino/


WOW :eek2: Love this pic, such a good angle of NYC


----------



## Dralcoffin

That Battery face-on angle of New York is one of my favorites of that city. It brings to mind some enormous ship steaming your way, about to run you right over and sail on past, unstoppable.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Love it too. Here's one of Hogtown:









Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## HK999

Found by Otie, props to him...









(Reuters/Gary Hershorn)The full moon rises over the skyline of Lower Manhattan and One World Trade Center in New York, as seen from West Orange, New Jersey, on May 6, 2012.

The WTC strikes back!


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Few more of NYC, don't think people will mind. Still my #2 behind Chicago, but it won't be there for very much longer...

Handful of visible projects...









nasa hq photo









Dashafantasca









Matt Champlin


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Few more of NYC, don't think people will mind. Still my #2 behind Chicago, but it won't be there for very much longer...
> 
> Handful of visible projects...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasa hq photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dashafantasca


Totally Agree, Chicago and NYC will always be my top 2. They have architectural diversity like no other city, they both also have the largest collection of art deco buildings in the world. HK is pretty amazing, but I can't get past the commie blocks and lack of architectural diversity. 

It's crazy how much Chicago has grown between 2000-2010, and it's crazy how much NYC will grow between 2012-2020. Chicago also has 3 200m proposals currently, and that number is growing as the market starts to recover, and it also has tons of buildings U/C, and proposed in the 100-200m range, and finished several tall skyscrapers in the past few years including the 423 meter Trump International building.

NYC also has tons of tall buildings UC, and proposed, such as 1 WTC,Torre Verre, and Girasole, and has several 300m buildings proposed. So both cities have a great future.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Hong Kong


Hong Kong peak by alex robertson, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abrown0812/7145373855/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


New York


Skyline by melfoody, on Flickr


manhattan from new jersey by khrawlings, on Flickr


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Why is it that I've only just discovered this thread!!

NYC FTW!

My top 5 would be...

1. New York City
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Singapore


----------



## Jay

Blackpool88 said:


> Ye can't really see Chicago in the top 5 anymore, sad but true.


absurd, in terms of size, height and athsetics it's still in the top 5.


----------



## Dralcoffin

Absolutely. Plus, I prefer several of its building styles to the glass icicles China keeps throwing up.

A less commonly seen viewpoint, with much of the Loop hidden behind the left cluster:









Central density:








(scottshephard.com)


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> absurd, in terms of size, height and athsetics it's still in the top 5.


It's in my top 5 as well, but it's going to have to get a move on if it's to stay there.


----------



## Dralcoffin

isaidso said:


> It's in my top 5 as well, but it's going to have to get a move on if it's to stay there.


Just this week, new plans came out for a three story cluster reaching 90 floors at Wolf Point (just northwest of the Loop), and the Waterview stump looks like it's going to be built as a 60-some floor tower. The current recession put a hold on plans like it has for every American city except New York, but Chicago is gathering steam once more.

Although I think cities like Dubai and Guangzhou look tacky compared to Chicago or Toronto.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Jay said:


> absurd, in terms of size, height and athsetics it's still in the top 5.


It's okay if a few people have an stupid opinion :lol:

Chicago will always be in the top 5. It has the best architecture in the world, and the most architectural diversity. It also has beautiful historic buildings, and modern supertalls like the soaring trump international, and the innovative aqua. 

The person that you replied to, is probably one of those people that will rank Jeddah as 1, once the kingdom tower is finished, just because of how tall the kingdom tower is. He is a person that probably doesn't have a love for architecture, and is more someone that has that," ooh, that building is so tall, its the best skyline in the world" mentality. It's probably best to just ignore these people, even if they have an absurdly stupid opinion.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Dralcoffin said:


> Just this week, new plans came out for a three story cluster reaching 90 floors at Wolf Point (just northwest of the Loop), and the Waterview stump looks like it's going to be built as a 60-some floor tower. The current recession put a hold on plans like it has for every American city except New York, but Chicago is gathering steam once more.
> 
> Although I think cities like Dubai and Guangzhou look tacky compared to Chicago or Toronto.


Chicago has 7or 8 buildings around 200m and + proposed or U/C. It's definitely on the move again. Also, I would say that most people agree that it's in the top 3 still. The institute of architects said it has the best architecture in America, not to mention Emporis and Diserio's list has it in the top 3 and 2. It really comes down to whether you have a love for architecture and it's history. Chicago has some of the most beautiful art deco buildings, and has a lot of history, as well as the best modern architecture in the world.


----------



## isaidso

Dralcoffin said:


> Just this week, new plans came out for a three story cluster reaching 90 floors at Wolf Point (just northwest of the Loop), and the Waterview stump looks like it's going to be built as a 60-some floor tower. The current recession put a hold on plans like it has for every American city except New York, but Chicago is gathering steam once more.
> 
> Although I think cities like Dubai and Guangzhou look tacky compared to Chicago or Toronto.


I saw those proposals and it is encouraging news, but Chicago seems to be a slow growth city compared to some other up and comers. Even when the economy is strong Chicago's population grows by only 5%/decade. There is a correlation between population growth and demand for residential/office buildings. 

Chicago's still comfortably ahead of these fast growing cities, but they're closing quickly. In 10-20 years, their skylines could easily be larger. I do prefer north American cities to Asian from an aesthetic point of view, but there comes a point where that alone can't keep cities like Chicago and Toronto ahead. A few 200-350m buildings every 5 years won't be enough when one looks at the pace of construction elsewhere.


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> So if you like historic buildings and great architecture, it's usually in the top 2. If you don't it's in the top 3 or maybe 4.


So people who have Chicago lower than 3rd don't appreciate history and great architecture? Are you really going to go down that condescending road again? By your own logic, all the best skylines are European medieval city centres.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> So people who have Chicago lower than 3rd don't appreciate history and great architecture? Are you really going to go down that condescending road again? By your own logic, all the best skylines are European medieval city centres.


No,I might want to rewrite that part, but what I was trying to say is that Chicago like NYC is one of the few cities that has gorgeous art deco buildings, that cities like Hong Kong or Dubai don't have. For this reason and a few others, it has the most architecturally diverse skyline in the world. 

I have edited my last message

I see NYC as the most impressive skyline in the world, and Chicago as the most beautiful aesthetically


----------



## oliver999

SH by 小刺猬


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> For this reason and a few others, it has the most architecturally diverse skyline in the world.


I agree with you as far as skyscrapers go, but not architecture in general. I think you'll find that there are plenty of cities around the world with as much or more architectural diversity than Chicago and New York. Even in north America there are cities with as much architectural diversity and history.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> I agree with you as far as skyscrapers go, but not architecture in general. I think you'll find that there are plenty of cities around the world with as much or more architectural diversity than Chicago and New York. Even in north America there are cities with as much architectural diversity and history.


Right, I meant the most architecturally diverse skyscrapers.


----------



## [email protected]

[nightfury] said:


> *South East Asian Skylines*
> 
> *Metro Manila, PH.*


Pls if I may add up w/ Manilas skyline...


----------



## [email protected]

More of *MM*...
*Makati, Metro Manila*


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*



By Mori from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## [email protected]

Ortigas, *Metro Manila* _(*ADB* Host City)_...


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen, China*

By 冬雨 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## zeaza

*Bangkok City, Thailand*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bubykung/6815778190/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Junction of Light by weerakarn April 28, 2012


BRT Skyway | Sathorn Intersection | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klaprobean/6886312037/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Vertigo Bar at sunset by losicar March 4, 2012









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reb_mk/6829937588/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klaprobean/6965995882/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Bangkok City by Abdulaziz ALKaNDaRi | Photographer March 2012









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6855727922/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klaprobean/6886683983/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

I've become a big fan of Bangkok's skyline since joining SSC. It looks great, but could do with a stronger focal point/signature tower.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

isaidso said:


> I've become a big fan of Bangkok's skyline since joining SSC. It looks great, but could do with a stronger focal point/signature tower.


Agreed. It would move up a lot, maybe into my top 15, if it had one building around 370 meters, that stands out, and is great architecturally.


----------



## Dralcoffin

Eh, while it has some individual nice buildings, to me Bangkok threatens to turn into a shinier Sao Paulo: a disorganized mass of buildings, most of which are nothing special, resulting in a skyline impressive for its mass, but not much else. 

(Tokyo has a similar problem, but there the sheer size of the city redeems it.)


----------



## isaidso

xXFallenXx said:


> Even if it does get 'boring'......


You're entitled to your opinion. Other people besides myself seem to be enjoying its inclusion and not everyone's definition of 'best skyline' is as quantity based as yours. This thread is *NOT* a 'World's Biggest Skyline' thread.

*Bangkok*


Best of Bangkok vol.2 by Weerakarn April 5, 2012


Best of Bangkok vol.1 by Weerakarn April 4, 2012


----------



## [email protected]

Moscow is great! Yet I agree, its a long wayyy to go to be considered the best or among the worlds best IMO.....


----------



## isaidso

*Melbourne*


Melbourne skyline by Piero Damiani (Off to Queenstown NZ for holiday), on Flickr









Originally posted by nameless dude


----------



## bananapotato

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Moscow has a great skyline, but it is still pretty small when compared to Chicago,NY,HK etc...


lol...please check the tittle...this is not "world largest skyline" thread....beautiful is not about size....just look at san paolo and singapore, or mumbai with LA..


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong SAR, China*


170 : 365 | Hong Kong | by 西文 Simon, on Flickr


HK Central IFC by 西文 Simon, on Flickr


85 : 365 | Switch off the lights - Earth Hour 地球一小時 ! | by 西文 Simon, on Flickr


Tall by 西文 Simon, on Flickr


165 : 365 | The beauty of the the city | by 西文 Simon, on Flickr


The Peak 太平山 山頂 Hong Kong by 西文 Simon, on Flickr



Stunning View. This is Hong Kong | ::::: Explored ::::: | by 西文 Simon, on Flickr


66 : 365 | The Peak 山頂 | by 西文 Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

Yeah I don't think this thread should be limited to HK, NYC, CHI, Shanghai or Dubai. While I appreciate any pictures from those cities, it's also nice to see other cities.

Speaking of Moscow, Triumph Palace imo is the only legitimately beautiful skyscraper of Moscow


----------



## isaidso

What about Moscow State, the Radisson Royal Hotel, and City of Capitals? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I assumed those were liked by most people.


----------



## Sarcasticity

isaidso said:


> What about Moscow State, the Radisson Royal Hotel, and City of Capitals? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I assumed those were liked by most people.


The first two, yes.... stalinist architecture :nuts: but I was never fond of the last one


----------



## isaidso

Fair enough. Strange, but I've often thought that The Seven Sisters look similar to what College Park in Toronto would have looked like if completed. I'm still hoping they can finish the 2nd of the 4 corners plus the planned primary tower that was to rise from the middle.


----------



## QalzimCity

isaidso said:


> Fair enough. Strange, but I've often thought that The Seven Sisters look similar to what College Park in Toronto would have looked like if completed. I'm still hoping they can finish the 2nd of the 4 corners plus the planned primary tower that was to rise from the middle.


MOST OF THE EUROPEAN CITIES...YUP! THAT INCLUDE MOSCOW HAVE THE POOREST TASTE OF SKYLINES compare to the rest parts of the worlds... They are even worse than those African cities like Cape Town, Johanesburg etc... I believe Asian Cities had overtaken American Cities in Being the BENCHMARKS AND RE-DEFINE WHAT SKYLINES IS ALL ABOUT... :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## VitMos

QalzimCity said:


> MOST OF THE EUROPEAN CITIES...YUP! THAT INCLUDE MOSCOW HAVE THE POOREST TASTE OF SKYLINES compare to the rest parts of the worlds... They are even worse than those African cities like Cape Town, Johanesburg etc...


why you so consider? it is so ugly?








http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/57311.html








http://vk.com/photo23208237_282236447


----------



## Jay

QalzimCity said:


> MOST OF THE EUROPEAN CITIES...YUP! THAT INCLUDE MOSCOW HAVE THE POOREST TASTE OF SKYLINES compare to the rest parts of the worlds... They are even worse than those African cities like Cape Town, Johanesburg etc... I believe Asian Cities had overtaken American Cities in Being the BENCHMARKS AND RE-DEFINE WHAT SKYLINES IS ALL ABOUT... :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Are you on crack?


----------



## Danielbisogno

Sid Vicious said:


> we are talking about skylines, yeah? not what is the most beautiful city on a
> continent ! Rio is the most beautiful city of SA, but skylinewise is nothing special.
> Buenos Aires, Santiago de Chile, Cartagena and Panama City are superior.
> same counts for Capetown. Joburg got a better skyline. imo GCC is Australias juwel.
> Hongkong still beats Shanghai. same is with NYC and Chicago. I can only agree with
> Moscow and Europe.


Puh-lease:lol:Rio isn't the most beautiful city of SA sincerely I think Santiago, Buenos Aires and Montevideo take that title, now if we're speaking of skylines Santiago isn't the best just beacause Santiago has 2 new skyscrapers, Major skylines in SA are Rio, Sao Paulo, Mexico City, Bogota, Caracas and Buenos Aires:bash:


----------



## PanaManiac

Danielbisogno said:


> Puh-lease:lol:Rio isn't the most beautiful city of SA sincerely I think Santiago, Buenos Aires and Montevideo take that title, now if we're speaking of skylines Santiago isn't the best just beacause Santiago has 2 new skyscrapers, Major skylines in *SA* are Rio, Sao Paulo, *Mexico City*, Bogota, Caracas and Buenos Aires:bash:


*Mexico City is not in South America.*


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*



*Nanjing Road East*

Qichongtian Hotel by butternbear, on Flickr

Shanghai 5-6-12 BZ13 by Barry Zee, on Flickr



*Nanjing Road West*

Shanghai-Night by butternbear, on Flickr

Shanghai Night by butternbear, on Flickr

Shanghai Nanjing Rd. West by butternbear, on Flickr




*People's Square*

Pano- Shanghai, Nanjing Lu by night by hillgas, on Flickr





*North Bund*

Night of Puxi by Brady Fang, on Flickr




*Puxi Skyline behind the Bund*

Shanghai Bund from Pudong side by hillgas, on Flickr

2012- Bund-pan-003-b- new sky morning by hillgas, on Flickr

Shanghai, Bund, from PuDong_sky by hillgas, on Flickr





*Yan'an Road Intercrossing*

City [email protected]:54 by Brady Fang, on Flickr

City Artery @19:23 by Brady Fang, on Flickr




*Lujiazui*

2012- Bund-pan-3 by hillgas, on Flickr

Panorama-Bund-03 B&W by hillgas, on Flickr

Lujiazui 陆家嘴 Shanghai by butternbear, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Ray Wise, on Flickr




*Jing'an District looking towards Pudong*

HDR Photo: Greetings from Shanghai by kriskoeller, on Flickr




*Xintiandi looking towards Huaihai Road and People's Square*

Xin Tian Di by Ben Wood Studio Shanghai by spiky247, on Flickr


----------



## Danielbisogno

PanaManiac said:


> *Mexico City is not in South America.*


Sorry i was thinking in Latin Americahno::nuts:


----------



## PanaManiac

*The World's Best Skylines*

*The world's foremost authority on the topic "weighs-in." Because I dont have (or know how to obtain) a JPG of the current edition, below is the top 40 from 2008. To view today's update (how the rankings have changed), click here: -> The World's Best Skylines*


----------



## isaidso

That 2011 link doesn't seem to be up date which makes the 2008 list you posted suspect as well. According to the 2 charts, Toronto built a grand total of *zero 90m+ buildings* between 2008 and 2011. Toronto likely built about 100 buildings over 90 m in that period. I'm not sure how you can qualify them as the 'foremost authority' on anything when they haven't bothered to update some of the cities in 3 years.


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure really if this is accurate, from Southeast Asian skyline forum...








http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5236/7418020108_14b27480de_b.jpg


----------



## isaidso

There are a number of cities missing from that chart, but the figures look about right.


----------



## costaveha

Yes, in term of the size it's surely in that way. Though, the skylines in those cities are also keep growing in rapid phase.


----------



## nyarch21

New York city no doubt. Hong kongs a great skyline I can't argue, but for me it's cant even take second! It's buildings are tall, but they aren't special. You feel nothing when you look at them because they have no significance or splendor. They were built to try and show off to the rest of the world in a booming econemy. In 100 years it will probly be legendary, but not now. Here's some perks for honk kong. It's a great view from the water. It's bright and lit up. And it's tall. 
I give it a 7 
2nd place for me is Chicago. 
But only from a lake Michigan view, otherwise hong long takes second. A view of Chicago from lakr Michigan is priceless. The Willis tower, trump tower Chicago, and Hancock building stick out perhaps the most, and the lack of giant lights really adds to the splendor. There's nothing like seeing the golden sand from a boat over lake Michigan! Although I do admit a certain red building in the skyline kills it for me in the day. And first is definitely new York! The bridges, art deco style of the 1930s, and concentration of buildings leave new York city dominant. With modern architecture style high rises like at the wtc site compliment there surroundings perfectly with a mirror of a facade. Lower manhattan skyline is in a phase of growth making it stunning. Mayr it is boxy. But what's wrong with that? New York is beautiful. Truly second to none!


----------



## cfredo

nyarch21 said:


> They were built to try and show off to the rest of the world in a booming econemy.


And towers in the US aren't?


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI*




three bros by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21

cfredo said:


> And towers in the US aren't?


Absolutely not! Maybe in the 1930/ but certainly not in years. Skyscrapers of today for example New York are always built on practicality. If it can make them money, they build it. If it can't make them money, they won't. Example. The world trade center site is going to cost billions. 1wtx is currently the most expensive building ever and it's not completed. They could have rebuilt the twins, bigger, better, but they first need to test ten out and are if they can work financially and secure tenants. Which is why they aren't confident on the construction of 1wtc or 2wtc. Burj khalifa costs less than any of those buildings! Do you think theyre incapable of building them? Absolutely not. Example 2. 432 park avenue is set to be 1380 feet I think? Take or give a few. They could've added 100 feet or so and made it the tallest in the USA. A title that is respectable. But no, not what they were looking for. It's money. So no, American buildings don't try to show off, they're mainly based on demand!


----------



## cfredo

nyarch21 said:


> Absolutely not! Maybe in the 1930/ but certainly not in years. Skyscrapers of today for example New York are always built on practicality. If it can make them money, they build it. If it can't make them money, they won't. Example. The world trade center site is going to cost billions. 1wtx is currently the most expensive building ever and it's not completed. They could have rebuilt the twins, bigger, better, but they first need to test ten out and are if they can work financially and secure tenants. Which is why they aren't confident on the construction of 1wtc or 2wtc. Burj khalifa costs less than any of those buildings! Do you think theyre incapable of building them? Absolutely not. Example 2. 432 park avenue is set to be 1380 feet I think? Take or give a few. They could've added 100 feet or so and made it the tallest in the USA. A title that is respectable. But no, not what they were looking for. It's money. So no, American buildings don't try to show off, they're mainly based on demand!


Same thing for Hong Kong. There is not even enough supply in office space, especially in HK Central. This is mainly because of HK's geography, there just isn't enough space for buildings in HK. All of this leads to incredible high rents in the main CBD which already forces some companies to move their offices to less expensive districts like Kowloon. In HK there was and will be the necessity to build high because of lack in space. 
Why do you bring up Dubai? HK is not comparable wiht Dubai, it's one of the world's top financial hubs (along with NYC and London). 
Saying that HK's office construction isn't driven by demand is just ridiculous.


----------



## nyarch21

Umm... Hey dumbass. Did I say honk kong wasn't driven by demand or did I give you a reason as to why new York city isnt trying to show off?


----------



## cfredo

nyarch21 said:


> Hong kongs a great skyline I can't argue, but for me it's cant even take second! It's buildings are tall, but they aren't special. You feel nothing when you look at them because they have no significance or splendor. *They were built to try and show off to the rest of the world* in a booming econemy.


Your own words...


----------



## nyarch21

Ohh great you just proved ourself wrong. They were built to show off. I never said there wasn't demand "BOOMING ECONEMY"


----------



## cfredo

I already made clear, that highrise construction in HK has nothing to do with "showing off". It's an combination of high demand and lack of space on the tiny HK islands. 

So now let's stop this argument and not further derail this thread.


----------



## nyarch21

The architectural style is where they're trying to show off, not just the scale. You're right actually. It's not so much hong kong that is trying to show off as shanghai.


----------



## Texas_giant

nyarch21 said:


> Umm... Hey dumbass. Did I say honk kong wasn't driven by demand or did I give you a reason as to why new York city isnt trying to show off?


Don't use bad language. And yes, he's right you did say exactly that.


----------



## Texas_giant

My vote goes to Hong Kong, definitely the most fabulous skyline.

Shanghai looks like 3 New Yorks combined, a sign of the changing times


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Guys, the US and China aren't the enemies. Both countries each have two amazing cities that actually _need_ supertalls: New York and Chicago for the U.S., and Hong Kong and Shanghai in China. In the 1910s and especially the 1930s, New York did exactly what Shanghai is doing now. Sure, you want to build iconic, and yeah, Empire, Chrysler, 40 Wall, AIG, and GE were'nt needed at the time on such a scale just as Pearl, Jin Mao, Shanghai WFC, and the Tower are today, but they will become icons, as Jin Mao especially, is becoming. Unlike Dubai, where they build useless supertalls for an extremely low price, the US and China challenge each other and embark upon challenging projects that test our architectural knowledge to the fullest. We _do _build because we need, and you can tell by the density of the cities. These four cities in comparison to Dubai on tallest building cost (US$ Today) and supertall (Com, U/C, App, and Pro) purpose (Office being the best, Mixed Use in the middle, and Residential / Hotel being the worst) clearly show their dominance over Dubai:

New York: 1WTC: $3.8 billion. Complex (Main 4): $11.5 billion. 
Supertalls: *10* Office, 5 Mixed Use, 6 unannounced.
Chicago: Sears: $1.1 billion. Trump: $1 billion.
Supertalls: *4* Office, 2 Mixed Use.
Hong Kong: ICC, $3.8 billion. Two IFC: $1.5 billion.
Supertalls: *5 *Office, 1 Mixed Use.
Shanghai: ST: $2.1 billion. SWFC: $1.2 billion.
Supertalls: *3 *Mixed Use, 2 Office.
*Dubai:* BK: $1.5 billion. Entire Downtown Dubai Development: $20 billion.
Supertalls: *12 *Residential, 5Hotel, 5 Mixed Use, 2 Office. 

Now you can stop all this nosense about China and US building in excess, not needing to build, or trying to "show off." These four cities are my four favorites (Coming from an American) : 1. New York, 2. Hong Kong, 3. Shanghai, 4. Chicago. It is clear when compared to Dubai how much more dominant these cities are. I am looking forward to seeing how the standings are in 2025 among these cities. Cheers!


----------



## Texas_giant

isaidso said:


> New York's midtown is the one to watch. There are so many super tall buildings planned; it's going to look even more spectacular than it already does. I already have New York as my favourite skyline, but it will have the best cluster in a few years as well. A close 2nd: Lower Manhattan.
> 
> I understand the great natural setting of Hong Kong, and even New York. I find lake settings a little less interesting, but I suppose they're better settings than inland cities like London have.
> 
> Getting back to clusters, I still don't know what to make of Dubai. Even though it's starting to gel better, I still haven't warmed to it. *A big dark horse is Mumbai. It's going to come out of nowhere and join the big boys over the next 10 years. Few people are paying attention to it, but it's inevitable that it's going to boast a very impressive skyline.*
> 
> I don't even have Mumbai in my top 30 today, but I wouldn't be surprised to see it in my top 10 within 5-6 years. It's only going to move up the rankings after that.


True, they're building tons of buildings over 300 meters in mumbai at the moment, many of them are going to be among the tallest in the world. Also, there's a city under construction called GIFT in India, it's probably going to overtake Mumbai in the next 10 years with its skyline. Many companies from Hong Kong and Singapore have prebooked lots of office space there.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ I just, for the first time, checked out its Wikipedia today and was astounded. All I had heard of from Mumbai was India Tower and World One (Fabulous designs, especially India Tower, by the way), and I see nearly 20 supertalls there, which is just barely behind New York (22) and Dubai (25). For a city with a tallest building of only 833 feet, this is unheard of. How many will get built soon is another topic. I personally believe between 6 and 8, but who knows. It is definitely the one to watch between now and 2025.


----------



## Texas_giant

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ I just, for the first time, checked out its Wikipedia today and was astounded. All I had heard of from Mumbai was India Tower and World One (Fabulous designs, especially India Tower, by the way), and I see nearly 20 supertalls there, which is just barely behind New York (22) and Dubai (25). For a city with a tallest building of only 833 feet, this is unheard of. How many will get built soon is another topic. I personally believe between 6 and 8, but who knows. It is definitely the one to watch between now and 2025.


Though I agree not all of them will get built, it will definitely be more than 6 to 8. At least 80% will get built and let me tell you why

1. India is still a poor country, but there is a massive amount of mega rich living there, particularly in the metros. Demand for residential space is there. (I know this first hand and can elaborate)

2. India has many of the world's biggest companies now, and they need office space. Prices in mumbai are through the roof because demand is so high, so it's definitely a need, not just a want

3. Just like any other developing country, India doesn't care about financial viability. They are also looking to "show off" if you will. For this reason, they aren't just going to call projects off merely because it's not financially viable in the long term.


----------



## Texas_giant

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ I just, for the first time, checked out its Wikipedia today and was astounded. All I had heard of from Mumbai was India Tower and World One (Fabulous designs, especially India Tower, by the way), and I see nearly 20 supertalls there, which is just barely behind New York (22) and Dubai (25). For a city with a tallest building of only 833 feet, this is unheard of. How many will get built soon is another topic. I personally believe between 6 and 8, but who knows. It is definitely the one to watch between now and 2025.


Also check out GIFT city in Gujarat, it will have an ever more emphatic skyline than Mumbai will. Gujarat is the hottest investment state in India, and a huge number of multinationals from Japan, Singapore (east asia in general) are making this a hub of investment. It's way ahead of the rest of India in just about every aspect, I wouldn't even wait till 2025, in 5-10 years this place will have a solid skyline.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Alright, I will check out GIFT in a minute. Crazy how fast this is all happening. I hope they build no more than 15 at the_ most_. Not because of my patriotism, but because I don't want to see its demand collapse and economy go down the drain. We already have enough problems with the global economy, and for a population giant to go down the same road would be disastrous.


----------



## Texas_giant

L.A.F.2. said:


> Alright, I will check out GIFT in a minute. Crazy how fast this is all happening. I hope they build no more than 15 at the_ most_. Not because of my patriotism, but because I don't want to see its demand collapse and economy go down the drain. We already have enough problems with the global economy, and for a population giant to go down the same road would be disastrous.


ok, let me know what you find. You seem to know more about skyscrapers than me


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Really tough to get a good photo of just Manhattan's skyline in one photo, let alone including Brooklyn, but this is pretty good.









Mr. T in DC


----------



## chotu32

nice panoramic shot.

this is a little off topic, but do you have any idea how much it costs to rent a studio in manhattan?


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*






SCROLL >>>>>>>>>


Shanghai morning by Songquan Deng, on Flickr










Bund panorama by Jamie Zhou, on Flickr










Sunset over the Huangpu by Jamie Zhou, on Flickr










DSC02157_DSC02159-2 images by prietke, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7698961336/in/photostream/


----------



## chotu32

Shanghai has so much smog and air pollution its ridiculous. It was hard to see 2 buildings away sometimes when I was there. People complain about Bangkok, but in that respect bangkok is 10 times better.


----------



## oliver999

gsouza said:


> Urumqi​*Urumqi *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *aurora_adrian823*


urumqi 乌鲁木齐


----------



## nyarch21

Never heard of it ^^


----------



## isaidso

nyarch21 said:


> Never heard of it ^^


SSC is good for that sort of things. Before SSC, I had only heard of maybe 10-12 Chinese cities. Now, maybe 25.


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7686686818/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7646576808/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7758308570/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7610204012/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7422673630/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7741092690/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7420143156/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Los Earth

little universe said:


> *Shanghai*
> 
> 
> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> Shanghai morning by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai's skyline is really nice but if you look at everything on the right of Shanghai tower
you will see those super dull benidorm-like buildings that look really sad and blocky.
Something that I see in every major Chinese city's skyline


----------



## Yellow Fever

Please, no non skyline related comments here, folks!


----------



## isaidso

Courtesy of Razz at ut


----------



## melrocks50

Definitely Hong Kong.


----------



## chotu32

New article came out in the news today

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-19264601

Looks like they are going to build a wonderful skyline here too, will probably become a hub for the region alongside Urumqi


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai 上海*






*Looking East, looking towards the Future!*

Cold City in Summer/夏日冷城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr

The Last Sunset Glow/最后一抹夕阳 by Brady Fang, on Flickr







*Middle Huaihai Road & Xintiandi*

When Night Falls/夜幕降临 by Brady Fang, on Flickr

Xin Tian Di by Ben Wood Studio Shanghai by spiky247, on Flickr






*West Nanjing Road*

Shanghai Night by butternbear, on Flickr

blueberry by matteroffact, on Flickr






*Xujiahui*


Rekarte said:


> *by nipic sunjinlontongzhi*








*Hongqiao*

Watching out of my office II by IBosio, on Flickr







*People's Square*

Shanghai Abstract  by IBosio, on Flickr








*Century Park, Pudong*

CenturyPark_YellowFlowerBuildings by JAR of photos, on Flickr






*The Bund*

Shanghai morning panorama by Songquan Deng, on Flickr






*Lujiazui*

上海shanghai pudong lujiazui by hejinsh, on Flickr








*City God Temple Area*

Old Town Shanghai by hhbh98, on Flickr


----------



## [nightfury]

*NYC*










https://www.facebook.com/Goodrich.Gallery.Singapore


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen / 深圳, China. *

By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

C h i c a g o









by Andy Marfia http://www.flickr.com/photos/abmarfia/7825239550/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Posted by hunser on SSP:









Michael Connell


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*
BERLIN !
Finest European skyline ...*


















copyright Begemann


----------



## isaidso

That telecom tower would look much better if they hadn't painted the top red and white. It looks like a candy cane.


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aandreas/7313943878/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karenkeung/7531156848/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phoeniiiiiiiiiix/7831448204/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timmytsang/7613793080/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aandreas/7458652132/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aandreas/7614077158/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aandreas/7575614248/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aandreas/7740691104/in/photostream


----------



## juan9463

amazing cities


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

isaidso said:


> That telecom tower would look much better if they hadn't painted the top red and white.


True. I guess its because of stupid safety measures in Germany.

The TV Tower looks best at night...










Copyright Fotocommunity









http://www.lemonpage.de/Fotoseiten/brandenburger-tor-fotos.html


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai
Photos copyright:http://500px.com/photo/12616135


----------



## oliver999

holy shit! flying over chongqing----east NYC

a great video of "flying over new CHONG QING" 
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDEyODgyMzky.html


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*BERLIN*


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Berlin Skyline at Night


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

1.Berlin
2.Chicago
3.Hong Kong


----------



## shree711

Dr_Cosmo said:


> 1.Berlin
> 2.Chicago
> 3.Hong Kong


Seriously???


----------



## Alexenergy

shree711 said:


> Seriously???


He is crasy, really crazy:nuts:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

shree711 said:


> Seriously???


Of course.

Unmistakably German.
Unmistakably Berlin.

Just great.


----------



## EU12

Dr_Cosmo said:


> 1.Berlin
> 2.Chicago
> 3.Hong Kong


LOL


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Well, I think Berlin is barely in my Top 5 ...of _German_ Skylines!


----------



## tikiturf

shree711 said:


> Seriously???


He's trolling everywhere claiming that Berlin has the world's best skyline hno:


----------



## little universe

That Iconic TV Tower in Berlin is the legacy of the Former East Germany, isn't it?

Like us, our German Commie Comrades were good at building landmarks.


----------



## flyzone

Dr_Cosmo said:


> Of course.
> 
> Unmistakably German.
> Unmistakably Berlin.
> 
> Just great.


where is the skyline ?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^Like the unmistakable Germany, and unmistakable Berlin.... the skyline is unmistakably non-existant


----------



## Core Rising

flyzone said:


> where is the skyline ?


Leeds I think.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> the skyline is unmistakably non-existant


laugh.

Skyline-Wikipedia-Article:
_A skyline is the overall or partial view of a city's buildings and structures against the sky. It can also be described as the artificial horizon that a city's overall structure creates. Skylines serve as a kind of fingerprint of a city, as no two skylines are alike. _

So Berlin has a non existing skyline that includes the highest building of all EU city skylines ?

*Highest, most iconic and most diverse skyline in Europa: BERLIN*


----------



## goschio

Of course Berlin has a skyline. But not a very impressive one. No matter how you turn it, Berlin looks juts bad in these kind of threads. Post the city in the party, underground scene, culture and art thread and Berlin will shine. But not here.

This TV tower is certainly nice, but not enough.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

^^
And I consider most of the so called skylines here un-impressive.
Obviously some users confuse a chunk of faceless buildings as a skyline.

Berlin has indeed one of the most iconic and diverse skylines in Europe.
Its the tallest as well.

I call that impressive.









Copyright João Paglione


----------



## megacity30

^^ how does Berlin have the tallest skyline in Europe?


----------



## shree711

Dr_Cosmo said:


> ^^
> And I consider most of the so called skylines here un-impressive.
> Obviously some users confuse a chunk of faceless buildings as a skyline.
> 
> Berlin has indeed one of the most iconic and diverse skylines in Europe.
> Its the tallest as well.
> 
> I call that impressive.
> 
> Copyright João Paglione


Mate its just a bunch of buildings which don't even go together...


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Dr_Cosmo said:


> ^^
> And I consider most of the so called skylines here un-impressive.
> Obviously some users confuse a chunk of faceless buildings as a skyline.
> 
> Berlin has indeed one of the most iconic and diverse skylines in Europe.
> Its the tallest as well.
> 
> I call that impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright João Paglione


First of all that tv tower isn't a building. Second, great architecture is what makes a great skyline. Berlin doesn't have much great architecture from what I can see. 

Give me one good reason why it beats any of these cities

Chicago 









NYC









Hong Kong









Berlin is a beautiful city, but it's skyline is virtually non existent.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7906207352/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7869146724/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7869135846/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7865046650/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7812880424/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7854678402/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7540012844/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7812898290/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7812941818/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7812920922/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## GIGIGAGA

wow, Shanghai is bounding to my fav skyline


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7800819784/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7907233112/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7492880080/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7521206180/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7513607714/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7513601142/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7513612798/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7830047780/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7907320740/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7812858940/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7854736472/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7800814440/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7907360848/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7513581936/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7402107010/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/7800835324/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Avemano

Best :

1. Paris
2. New York
3. Chicago / Shanghai
4. Francfort
5. Hong Kong

Worst : 

1. Dubai
2. Berlin


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Gold Coast


Surfers from The Broadwater by Merynda, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen, China*

by *1788111* from gaoloumi.com









































SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Thanks to NYGuy for finding this and sharing it on SSP, and NY is making a strong case for being at #1 if it isn't already there. 









ajb's pics


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin Skyline:

One of the most celebrated, iconic skylines in Europe ...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiedozie9/7955739892/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## anak_mm

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Thanks to NYGuy for finding this and sharing it on SSP, and NY is making a strong case for being at #1 if it isn't already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajb's pics


Nice:cheers:

the new WTC is really like the missing piece... as it counter the giants of mid-town


_____ ______ __________ __________ _________ _______

*Manila*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biboymartinez/









http://www.makeitmakati.com/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonicdao/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calim1974/

Panoramic shot_
*please scroll right *>>>*_








http://megaworldmarketing.multiply.com

*>>>*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Alexenergy

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Thanks to NYGuy for finding this and sharing it on SSP, and NY is making a strong case for being at #1 if it isn't already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajb's pics


I think it liiks like two different cities  BTW great photo of iconic city:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Manila has scale, but it tends to look like a monotonous sea of sameness. It needs 3-4 quality buildings that stand out from the crowd.


----------



## little universe

Alexenergy said:


> I think it liiks like two different cities  BTW great photo of iconic city:cheers:


^^

Yeah, do looks like two neighbouring cities. The Jersey City skyline overlapped the Lower Manhattan skyline though. 

I didn't expect the midtown-manhattan and Lower Manhattan are so far apart. It shows me about 3.5 km on google earth.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

mudpig


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin !

Highest inner city skyline in Europa !*









Copyright www.picturereport.net/


----------



## 009

lol Berlin doesnt even have a skyline


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Agreed....


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

New York


IMG_9559 by kz1000ps, on Flickr



Chicago


White Sox Rainout 044 by K.M. Mahon, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

I have a few favourites but here are a couple of my home town, Sydney which I'd rate as one of the best. Hong Kong and New York are my equal two favourite skylines for sure though! 


_MG_4397 by mornnb, on Flickr









By Adam.J.W.C. 


View from Law Faculty by Yavomo, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

mw123 said:


> I have a few favourites but here are a couple of my home town, Sydney which I'd rate as one of the best. [/URL]


+1

some pic by me









on this panos there are some nature shots around sydney, too, but I am too lazy to crop them out


----------



## null

Did you see these?

LMAO:

Tags
berlin, chicago, guangzhou, hong kong, hong kong no1, moscow? no way, new york > china, new york > china is wrong, new york no2, nyc = world capital, nyc=dar es salaam, nyc=nairobi, panama city, shanghai, stop moscow spam


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^
fixed


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Nobody can destruct the BERLIN SKYLINE, Nobody !*

(Almost nobody)










* Berlin Skyline*































































































































Copyright mr tham
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr-tham/6806034251/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiaren

^^
No, don't do that... :cripes:


----------



## Brad

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> No, don't do that... :cripes:


He won't listen to you, because this is his task to make the name "Blerin" and word "skyline" be repeted together as many times in this forum as it is possible. (for the google search)


----------



## Yellow Fever

everybody is entitle to have their opinion on which city has the best skyline as long as he doesn't disrupt the others.


----------



## [email protected]

yea right but make sure it doesnt grow from mere aggresiveness to annoying then disgusting and bashing and ranting!


----------



## Yellow Fever

may not be the world's best but its certainly one of the best in europe..



Frankfurt by stefan_ka, on Flickr


----------



## Echter Berliner

I'm a Berliner and I can say that Berlin has no outrageous and overwhelming skyline. And I can say that Cosmo is the greatest of all skyscraper citizens.

But a skyline doesn't need to have many skyscrapers. It can be also cool with churches and other old things. I like this picture from Berlin:










Wait a few years and Berlin will have some nice buildings more. I don't care about skylines. The cities themselves are interesting, not their skylines.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngZh6ZSRoYg


----------



## cfredo

^^
I love Berlin as a city, but it's skyline isn't pretty. Even in the category of "historical skylines" there are cities like Paris or London that are far more pleasing to the eye. Berlin has other qualities...


----------



## Echter Berliner

*Ground Zero*

I think it is more important how cities look from the ground.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Thanks to NYGuy for finding this and sharing it on SSP, and NY is making a strong case for being at #1 if it isn't already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajb's pics


whoa
:applause:


----------



## il fenomeno

after the world trace center is fully completed ny will be even with honKkong again, even though hk has the better setting.


----------



## isaidso

Echter Berliner said:


> I think it is more important how cities look from the ground.


I imagine most people on here do too, but this is a skyline thread on a skyscraper site. No doubt Berlin is a far more pleasing city at street level than Dubai or Miami, but some of these big skyline cities are great from the air and at street level. 

In the modern world, skyscrapers are a symbol of economic might and wealth. All the dominant cities are building them. It says a lot that Germany's skyscrapers are going up in Frankfurt, not Berlin.


----------



## Seppi93

My favourite skyline is Lower Manhattan with the old WTC 
But today i still love the New York skyline.

Also nice Skylines in the world (my opinion)
- Shanghai
- Chicago
- Seattle

My favourite


----------



## yankeesfan1000

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Spot on. Toronto is turning into a skyscraper canyon. There is still a huge gap between it, and the top 4, but it is about to pass Singapore, the 6th spot. With that said, there are some cities that are coming around which could become competition for it, such as Shenzhen. It currently has a 600m building under construction, which will give Shenzhen's massive skyline a center-point, and the Pingan building is absolutely gorgeous, and should look incredible. Shenzen has 7 supertalls under construction and approved, it has 8 supertalls proposed, and 27 200m-299m buildings proposed, approved, and UC...


Good points on Shenzen. It's so hard to keep track of China in general, let alone what's going on in one city in particular. Just gonna have to wait and see. Any ideas on when a new poll will be started, anyone?


----------



## Redalinho

Istanbul










flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

The skylines of Hong Kong, Shanghai, NYC and Chicago have lasting impressions on me. Despite other cities growing bigger and taller in many ways than these cities, every time I list a top ten, these four always come up first somehow.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Chicago

>>

Skyline Night by kroche87, on Flickr


IMG_9285 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9311 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9449 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9121 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9127 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Sarcasticity said:


> The skylines of Hong Kong, Shanghai, NYC and Chicago have lasting impressions on me. Despite other cities growing bigger and taller in many ways than these cities, every time I list a top ten, these four always come up first somehow.


I couldn't agree more. These cities have a look that can't be topped by just adding more skyscrapers to other cities. It's about design, and that is something that these cities have. NY and Chicago's mix of the old and the new give them something unique, that's puts them above the others, imo. They are the cities you can't help but fall in love with, they are just so beautiful.

I feel like NYC has the best skyline in the world, especially with the buildings it is getting but I think Chicago has the most artistic, or beautiful skyline if that makes sense. The only one I wonder about in its current state is Shanghai. It's an incredible skyline no doubt, but it is lacking in density, at its center point, the Pudong district. What I am referring to is the wide streets, which does 2 things

1. It hurts the street level appearance 
2. It leads to significantly fewer skyscrapers. 

Shanghai has a great look don't get me wrong, but I can't help but wonder how incredible it might look if it had NY level density

I had several photos listed below, but none of them are showing up.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ I feel the same way. I don't care what order your favorite four skylines are, but these four must be them. If not, you are either biased or judge on a very odd scale.


----------



## hunser

RBudhu




















My personal top 5:

#1 New York
#2 Shanghai
#3 Chicago
#4 Hong Kong
#5 Tokyo / Dubai


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.flickr.com/photos/onesevenone/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Hong Kong


Blade Runner by TheFella, on Flickr


Bridge of Cut Stones by hugociss, on Flickr


dsc_0270 by Andy Loves Hong Kong, on Flickr


Stonecutters bridge by inkelv1122, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

mumbai list.crazy.
1. India Tower, Marine Lines: 125 fl (720m) On Hold
2. Joyus Housing Tower, Mahalaxmi: 125fl (486m) APP
3. World One, Lower Parel: 117 fl (442m) U/C
4. Imperial Tower 3, Tardeo: 116 fl (400m) PRO
5. Shreepati Gardens, Parel: 110fl (400m+) x 2 + 68fl x 2 APP
6. Platinum II, Mumbai: 100fl PRO
7. Matru Mandir, Tardeo: 100fl (325m) + 55fl APP
8. Celestia Spaces , Sewri: ~78fl to 90fl x 8 towers PRO
9. Kumar Couture, Prabhadevi: 90fl (275m) U/C
10. World View / Queens Tower, Lower Parel: 90 flU/C
11. Shreepati Skies, Tardeo: 88fl (301m) APP
12. Oasis , Worli: 85fl (375m) + 53fl (239m) U/C
13. Tower at Prakash Cotton Mills, Lower Parel: 85 fl (307m) PRO
14. Shreepati Estate, Lower Parel: 81fl APP
15. Nathani Heights, Mumbai Central: 80fl U/C
16. Orchid Heights, Mahalaxmi: 80fl x 2 (300m) U/C
17. Waves, Worli: 80fls PRO
18. Indiabulls Sky Forest, Parel: 80fl + 60fl U/C
19. Lokdhandwala Minerva, Worli: 80fl U/C
20. Island City Centre, Wadala: 79 fl x 2 + more U/C
21. Omkar Worli, Worli: 78fl + 77fl + 63fl U/C
22. Palais Royale, Lower Parel: 75fl (320m) U/C
23. Mumbai Sails , Prabhadevi: 75 fl x 3 APP
24. Orchid Crown, Prabhadevi: 75fl x 3 U/C
25. Asttoria 1 , Borivali: 75 fl x 2 APP
26. Indiabulls Sky Suits, Parel: 75fl U/C
27. Omkar Alta Monte, Malad: 73fl + 65fl + 58fl U/C
28. Four Seasons Hotel – Tower 2, Worli: 71fl (355m) PRO
29. Shreepati Estate, Lower Parel: 72fl APP
30. Trump Aerial Tower, Hughes Road: 70fl (253m) U/C
31. A A Estate Pvt Ltd Project – Shanti Regalia, Worli: 70fl PRO
32. RNA Tower, Worli: 70 fl PRO
33. Bay Heights, Worli: 70 fl PRO
34. Signature Tower, Mazagaon: 70fl x 2 PRO
35. Twisting Horizons, Worli: ~70fl (267m) PRO
36. Crescent Bay, Parel: 50 – 70fl x 6 towers PRO
37. The Trident, Parel: 69fl + 61 fl PRO
38. The Residences / HBS Towers, Worli: 68 fl x 2 PRO
39. Lodha Venezia, Parel: 68 fl x 2 U/C
40. Esque Finmark Pvt Ltd Redevelopment, Kalachowki: 68 fl (218m) PRO
41. RNA Metropolis, Sewri: 67fl U/C
42. Skydham, Wadala: 65fl PRO
43. Indiabulls Sky, Parel: 65fl U/C
44. Americorp Hotel, Prabhadevi: 65fl APP
45. Eon Tower, Parel: 65fl (230m) U/C
46. Star Hotel by Biyani, Tardeo: 65fl (296m) PRO
47. Godrej D P Wadi, Byculla: 65 fl APP
48. Orchid Turf View, Mahalaxmi: 75fl x 4 U/C
49. One Avighna Park, Lower Parel: 64 fl (260m+) U/C
50. Orchid Park, Mumbai Central: 63 fl PRO
51. Lodha Dorio, Wadala: 63fl (205m x 2 U/C
52. Lodha Elisium, Wadala: 63fl 205m x 2 U/C
53. Namaste Tower, Lower Parel: 62 fl (301m) U/C
54. Lodha Fiorenza (Milano), Goregaon East: 62fl U/C
55. HBS Sea View, Marine Lines: 62 fl PRO
56. Bhendi Bazaar Redevelopment, Bhendi Bazaar: 62 fl + 51 fl + 56fl x 2 APP
57. Kumar Echelon, Tardeo: 62fl (321m) APP
58. Byramjee Jeejeebhoy Project, Parel: 62fl (267m) x 3 towers APP
59. Nirvana, Borivali West: 61fl (250m) + 54 fl U/C
60. Hubtown Realms, Gamdevi: 60fl (260m) APP
61. The Imperial, Tardeo: 60fl x2 (249m) COM
62. Runwal Ube, Tardeo: ~60 fl PRO
63. Indiabulls Blu, Worli: 60fl (252m) x 2 U/C
64. Tirumala Upanishad, Goregoan West: ~60 fl APP
65. Wadhwa Project, Dadar: 60 fl PRO
66. Orbit Terraces, Lower Parel: 60fl U/C
67. Jogeshwari Tower, Jogeshwari: 60fl PRO
68. Signia High, Borivali West: 60 fl U/C
69. Lokhandwala Infra. Project at Saibaba Nagar, Jacob Circle: ~60fl x 2 PRO
70. Orchid Turf Tower, Mahalaxmi: 58fl PRO
71. World Crest, Lower Parel: 57fl U/C
72. Neumec Eiffel Tower, Mazagaon: 57 fl (147m) PRO
73. Kumar Project, Mumbai: 56fl PRO
74. East Bay, Kalachowki: 56 fl PRO
75. Ahuja Towers, Prabhadevi: 55fl x 2 U/C
76. Sarah Towers, Mazgaon: 55fl x 2 PRO
77. Orchid Woods, Goregaon: 55fl x 3 U/C
78. Marathon Project at Khatau Mills, Byculla: 55fl x 3 APP
79. Ajmera Zeon, Wadala: 55fl x 2 U/C
80. Harmony Capitol, Thane: 55fl APP
81. Aristo Solitaire Park, Goregaon: 54fl PRO
82. Vardham Twinster, Byculla: 54fl x 2 PRO
83. Orchid Enclave, Mumbai Central: 54fl x 2 U/C
84. Almas Tower, Tardeo: 53fl PRO
85. Atlantis, Mulund: ~53fl PRO
86. Florence Tower by Anchor Group, Mahalaxmi: 53 fl PRO
87. Lodha Bellissimo, Mahalaxmi: 52fl (225m) COM
88. Kohinoor Square Tower 1, Dadar: 52fl (203m) U/C
89. Indiabulls Hotel, Mumbai: 52fl (180m) PRO
90. Lodha Primero, Lower Parel: 52fl U/C
91. Shreepati Castle, Khetwadi: 52fl U/C
92. Schutz & Katagi Designed Tower, Mumbai: 50fl x 2 PRO
93. Fuego, Mumbai Central: 51 fl U/C
94. Planet Godrej, Mahahlaxmi: 51fl COM
95. One Indiabulls Commercial Towers, Worli: 50fl (270m) PRO
96. Orchid Views, Mahalaxmi: 50fl U/C
97. Sapphire & Coral, Girgaum: 50fl x 2 APP
98. Neptune's Living Point, Bhandup: 50fl PRO
99. Altimo, Altamount Rd: 50fl U/C
100. Zenibra Terraces, Prabhadevi: 50fl (200m) U/C
101. Century Mills Tower, Worli: 50 fl U/C
102. Unitech Project, Malad: 50fl x 3 PRO
103. Rivali Park Tower, Borivali: 50fl U/C
104. RNA Project, Worli: 50fl PRO
105. Beau Monte, Sion: 50fl x 2 PRO
106. Oberoi Exquisite, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 U/C 
107. Oberoi Esquire, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 U/C
108. Madhav Bhavan, Lower Parel: 50fl PRO
109. Zeus Residency, Sion: 50fl PRO 
110. Ace Links, Nariman Point: 50 fl (200m) U/C
111. 100 Above, Bhandup: 50fl x 5 APP
112. Lotus Complex Tower 1, Lower Parel: 50 fl U/C
113. Tower at Rainbow Ground, Andheri: 50 fl U/C
114. Aqua Terra, Tardeo: 50 fl PRO


----------



## isaidso

Looks like Mumbai will go from outside my global top 30 to solidly in my top 10 within a few years.


----------



## desertpunk

Shanghai aerial at dusk by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Shanghai cityscape by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## shree711

oliver999 said:


> mumbai list.crazy.
> 1. India Tower, Marine Lines: 125 fl (720m) On Hold
> 2. Joyus Housing Tower, Mahalaxmi: 125fl (486m) APP
> 3. World One, Lower Parel: 117 fl (442m) U/C
> 4. Imperial Tower 3, Tardeo: 116 fl (400m) PRO
> 5. Shreepati Gardens, Parel: 110fl (400m+) x 2 + 68fl x 2 APP
> 6. Platinum II, Mumbai: 100fl PRO
> 7. Matru Mandir, Tardeo: 100fl (325m) + 55fl APP
> 8. Celestia Spaces , Sewri: ~78fl to 90fl x 8 towers PRO
> 9. Kumar Couture, Prabhadevi: 90fl (275m) U/C
> 10. World View / Queens Tower, Lower Parel: 90 flU/C
> 11. Shreepati Skies, Tardeo: 88fl (301m) APP
> 12. Oasis , Worli: 85fl (375m) + 53fl (239m) U/C
> 13. Tower at Prakash Cotton Mills, Lower Parel: 85 fl (307m) PRO
> 14. Shreepati Estate, Lower Parel: 81fl APP
> 15. Nathani Heights, Mumbai Central: 80fl U/C
> 16. Orchid Heights, Mahalaxmi: 80fl x 2 (300m) U/C
> 17. Waves, Worli: 80fls PRO
> 18. Indiabulls Sky Forest, Parel: 80fl + 60fl U/C
> 19. Lokdhandwala Minerva, Worli: 80fl U/C
> 20. Island City Centre, Wadala: 79 fl x 2 + more U/C
> 21. Omkar Worli, Worli: 78fl + 77fl + 63fl U/C
> 22. Palais Royale, Lower Parel: 75fl (320m) U/C
> 23. Mumbai Sails , Prabhadevi: 75 fl x 3 APP
> 24. Orchid Crown, Prabhadevi: 75fl x 3 U/C
> 25. Asttoria 1 , Borivali: 75 fl x 2 APP
> 26. Indiabulls Sky Suits, Parel: 75fl U/C
> 27. Omkar Alta Monte, Malad: 73fl + 65fl + 58fl U/C
> 28. Four Seasons Hotel – Tower 2, Worli: 71fl (355m) PRO
> 29. Shreepati Estate, Lower Parel: 72fl APP
> 30. Trump Aerial Tower, Hughes Road: 70fl (253m) U/C
> 31. A A Estate Pvt Ltd Project – Shanti Regalia, Worli: 70fl PRO
> 32. RNA Tower, Worli: 70 fl PRO
> 33. Bay Heights, Worli: 70 fl PRO
> 34. Signature Tower, Mazagaon: 70fl x 2 PRO
> 35. Twisting Horizons, Worli: ~70fl (267m) PRO
> 36. Crescent Bay, Parel: 50 – 70fl x 6 towers PRO
> 37. The Trident, Parel: 69fl + 61 fl PRO
> 38. The Residences / HBS Towers, Worli: 68 fl x 2 PRO
> 39. Lodha Venezia, Parel: 68 fl x 2 U/C
> 40. Esque Finmark Pvt Ltd Redevelopment, Kalachowki: 68 fl (218m) PRO
> 41. RNA Metropolis, Sewri: 67fl U/C
> 42. Skydham, Wadala: 65fl PRO
> 43. Indiabulls Sky, Parel: 65fl U/C
> 44. Americorp Hotel, Prabhadevi: 65fl APP
> 45. Eon Tower, Parel: 65fl (230m) U/C
> 46. Star Hotel by Biyani, Tardeo: 65fl (296m) PRO
> 47. Godrej D P Wadi, Byculla: 65 fl APP
> 48. Orchid Turf View, Mahalaxmi: 75fl x 4 U/C
> 49. One Avighna Park, Lower Parel: 64 fl (260m+) U/C
> 50. Orchid Park, Mumbai Central: 63 fl PRO
> 51. Lodha Dorio, Wadala: 63fl (205m x 2 U/C
> 52. Lodha Elisium, Wadala: 63fl 205m x 2 U/C
> 53. Namaste Tower, Lower Parel: 62 fl (301m) U/C
> 54. Lodha Fiorenza (Milano), Goregaon East: 62fl U/C
> 55. HBS Sea View, Marine Lines: 62 fl PRO
> 56. Bhendi Bazaar Redevelopment, Bhendi Bazaar: 62 fl + 51 fl + 56fl x 2 APP
> 57. Kumar Echelon, Tardeo: 62fl (321m) APP
> 58. Byramjee Jeejeebhoy Project, Parel: 62fl (267m) x 3 towers APP
> 59. Nirvana, Borivali West: 61fl (250m) + 54 fl U/C
> 60. Hubtown Realms, Gamdevi: 60fl (260m) APP
> 61. The Imperial, Tardeo: 60fl x2 (249m) COM
> 62. Runwal Ube, Tardeo: ~60 fl PRO
> 63. Indiabulls Blu, Worli: 60fl (252m) x 2 U/C
> 64. Tirumala Upanishad, Goregoan West: ~60 fl APP
> 65. Wadhwa Project, Dadar: 60 fl PRO
> 66. Orbit Terraces, Lower Parel: 60fl U/C
> 67. Jogeshwari Tower, Jogeshwari: 60fl PRO
> 68. Signia High, Borivali West: 60 fl U/C
> 69. Lokhandwala Infra. Project at Saibaba Nagar, Jacob Circle: ~60fl x 2 PRO
> 70. Orchid Turf Tower, Mahalaxmi: 58fl PRO
> 71. World Crest, Lower Parel: 57fl U/C
> 72. Neumec Eiffel Tower, Mazagaon: 57 fl (147m) PRO
> 73. Kumar Project, Mumbai: 56fl PRO
> 74. East Bay, Kalachowki: 56 fl PRO
> 75. Ahuja Towers, Prabhadevi: 55fl x 2 U/C
> 76. Sarah Towers, Mazgaon: 55fl x 2 PRO
> 77. Orchid Woods, Goregaon: 55fl x 3 U/C
> 78. Marathon Project at Khatau Mills, Byculla: 55fl x 3 APP
> 79. Ajmera Zeon, Wadala: 55fl x 2 U/C
> 80. Harmony Capitol, Thane: 55fl APP
> 81. Aristo Solitaire Park, Goregaon: 54fl PRO
> 82. Vardham Twinster, Byculla: 54fl x 2 PRO
> 83. Orchid Enclave, Mumbai Central: 54fl x 2 U/C
> 84. Almas Tower, Tardeo: 53fl PRO
> 85. Atlantis, Mulund: ~53fl PRO
> 86. Florence Tower by Anchor Group, Mahalaxmi: 53 fl PRO
> 87. Lodha Bellissimo, Mahalaxmi: 52fl (225m) COM
> 88. Kohinoor Square Tower 1, Dadar: 52fl (203m) U/C
> 89. Indiabulls Hotel, Mumbai: 52fl (180m) PRO
> 90. Lodha Primero, Lower Parel: 52fl U/C
> 91. Shreepati Castle, Khetwadi: 52fl U/C
> 92. Schutz & Katagi Designed Tower, Mumbai: 50fl x 2 PRO
> 93. Fuego, Mumbai Central: 51 fl U/C
> 94. Planet Godrej, Mahahlaxmi: 51fl COM
> 95. One Indiabulls Commercial Towers, Worli: 50fl (270m) PRO
> 96. Orchid Views, Mahalaxmi: 50fl U/C
> 97. Sapphire & Coral, Girgaum: 50fl x 2 APP
> 98. Neptune's Living Point, Bhandup: 50fl PRO
> 99. Altimo, Altamount Rd: 50fl U/C
> 100. Zenibra Terraces, Prabhadevi: 50fl (200m) U/C
> 101. Century Mills Tower, Worli: 50 fl U/C
> 102. Unitech Project, Malad: 50fl x 3 PRO
> 103. Rivali Park Tower, Borivali: 50fl U/C
> 104. RNA Project, Worli: 50fl PRO
> 105. Beau Monte, Sion: 50fl x 2 PRO
> 106. Oberoi Exquisite, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 U/C
> 107. Oberoi Esquire, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 U/C
> 108. Madhav Bhavan, Lower Parel: 50fl PRO
> 109. Zeus Residency, Sion: 50fl PRO
> 110. Ace Links, Nariman Point: 50 fl (200m) U/C
> 111. 100 Above, Bhandup: 50fl x 5 APP
> 112. Lotus Complex Tower 1, Lower Parel: 50 fl U/C
> 113. Tower at Rainbow Ground, Andheri: 50 fl U/C
> 114. Aqua Terra, Tardeo: 50 fl PRO


I will fall and bow if I see this day. I will be over the moon.


----------



## TGDesigns

Hong Kong and Shanghai both look phenomenal. However, NYC is the only city that I've actually been to where the skyline left a striking impression on me. Especially the Wall Street area.


----------



## nyarch21

^^ I Agree, the feeling of being in New York skyscraper canyons just can't be matched IMO. I think Hollywood has a big part to do with the feeling you get from going to New York though. It just makes it feel more special.


----------



## isaidso

shree711 said:


> I will fall and bow if I see this day. I will be over the moon.


It's just a matter of time really. India is a country of 1.2 billion people and Mumbai is their Shanghai. It wouldn't surprise me if they built the largest skyline on the planet.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

nyarch21 said:


> ^^ I Agree, the feeling of being in New York skyscraper canyons just can't be matched IMO. I think Hollywood has a big part to do with the feeling you get from going to New York though. It just makes it feel more special.


I wouldn't say so. Ever taken a walk through Hong Kong?


----------



## shree711

ProdayuSlona said:


> I wouldn't say so. Ever taken a walk through Hong Kong?


I have and I took a walk through New York too and I rate HK higher.


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur with KLCC by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Night Panorama by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr
> 
> KLCC Dawn by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

ProdayuSlona said:


> I wouldn't say so. Ever taken a walk through Hong Kong?


Hong Kong does have the canyon effect, but the streets don't follow a grid pattern, so unlike NYC, it doesn't seem to go as long and not as much as well.


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen / 深圳, China. *



By 1788111 from gaoloumi.com



SCROLL ---->>>





































SCROLL ---->>>


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC Skyline from Brooklyn Bridge by __Dori__, on Flickr


Hurricane Sandy Aftermath by RobertFrancis, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

CHICAGO

>>

Chicago River by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥

No.1 skyline has Dubai, the question for me is, which is No.2 - Shenzhen has amazing skyline, but only 2 supertall buildings at the moment (+ 6 supertall buildings U/C). But Guangzhou has 5 supertall buildings now (more than NY) + megatall Canton Tower, so I vote Guangzhou for 2012


----------



## Yellow Fever

dubai cityscape by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


tallest block on earth by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


45° by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


sheikh zayed rd by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

wow,shenzhen was cool!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*S I N G A P O R E*









by *Sharky's*, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Dubai is an incredible city, but it feels incomplete. Instead of a big bustling city, it looks more like a reservoir of skyscrapers in the middle of the desert.

If it ever looks like this, then it will be the best skyline in the world. -









But right now it looks more like this -









It doesn't need tons of massive towers, just a balanced skyline, and they need to increase low and mid rise development in the area around the main part of Dubai, so it looks less like a desert and more like a city.

Instead of building 400m buildings everywhere, they should be focusing on towers in the 200-300 meter range to balance things out.


----------



## isaidso

Dubai will eventually 'fill in'. Till then, the criticisms are valid.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ It'll likely be after 2050. It will take a long, long time for a country its size to fill in so much space. I don't see these buildings boasting at least 75% occupancy in the next 35 to 40 years or so. Not to mention the space being used now is a fraction of what needs to be filled in terms of a skyscraper city. Unless something extremely major happens economically, I don't see it filling in all that space even by 2065.


----------



## Sarcasticity

I wonder how big is too big? Some cities like shenzhen are so built up and out that it doesnt really have the typical definition of a skyline. But Dubai avoids this since the skyline is pretty linear


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Looking down Sheikh Zayed, Dubai is quite underwhelming.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

L.A.F.2. said:


> Looking down Sheikh Zayed, Dubai is quite underwhelming.


Exactly. Imagine how amazing it would be if the area around that road was filled in. Here is where the problem lies :





























There are 18 supertalls, and Dubai has 900 high rise buildings, that is about half of Toronto's total high rises. What does this tell us ? Dubai should have aimed for maybe 5 supertalls, and built more buildings in the 50-200m range. Think about it, how often do you see a 10,15, or 20 story building in Dubai ? It's rare. Everything is skyscrapers, and 5 stories or less. There is no in between, that is the problem with Dubai.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

^

But that's what, 8-10 miles between the Marina and the southern end of the Sheikh Zayed where the Burj is? I wholeheartedly agree with your assessment, but I personally doubt that will ever happen. 

And in Dubai's defense, I'm sure there were plans to link the two skylines, and have huge amounts of infill, but then the 2008 crash happened and what we're left with is a fraction of what was intended to be built, case and point Business Bay is almost entirely empty. So I think we can agree, Dubai is still very much a work in progress. It really seems to be the two extremes of, intense verticality, and barren, uninhabited horizontal stretches. It has to grow into its skyline. 




L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ It'll likely be after 2050. It will take a long, long time for a country its size to fill in so much space. I don't see these buildings boasting at least 75% occupancy in the next 35 to 40 years or so. Not to mention the space being used now is a fraction of what needs to be filled in terms of a skyscraper city. Unless something extremely major happens economically, I don't see it filling in all that space even by 2065.


Don't forget the stability of the Middle East.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ True, but the Middle East is losing control globally with oil. The U.S. might actually produce more oil than Saudi Arabia in the next ten years and be the best in the world at something again. What most people don't know is that we have 29 years worth of oil already barreled in the country as we speak, so if we quit depending on the Middle East, we could stay oil independent until 2041. Not to mention the push of our government towards less restrictions on oil drilling to lead our nation to independence in that field. It's our best hope honestly for reducing the debt ceiling.


----------



## isaidso

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ True, but the Middle East is losing control globally with oil. The U.S. might actually produce more oil than Saudi Arabia in the next ten years and be the best in the world at something again. What most people don't know is that we have 29 years worth of oil already barreled in the country as we speak, so if we quit depending on the Middle East, we could stay oil independent until 2041.


You're confusing being the biggest with being the best, they're not the same thing. Another puzzling thing is how Americans still think they're dependent on the Middle East for oil. Most US oil imports come from either Canada or Mexico and have for a very long time.

It's almost like Americans are stuck in 1972. The world has changed. :nuts:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I never claimed to be an expert on the topic :lol:, but my main point was that the Middle East nations can't keep depending on being the largest oil producers globally. Once those nations run out of oil, their economies will have a dark, unassured future. (Yeah, I know I got a little off topic.)


----------



## hunser

Epic shot by andru04499 in the 1WTC thread:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur with KLCC by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Night Panorama by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> heavy rains by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## Alexenergy

Moscow and it's Pearl


----------



## Phaleo

^^ :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

november panorama by Terry McKenna Fine Art, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

No doubt .....NY is the Elder of the skyline........!


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

NY is going to look completely different in 10 years. 

NY 2020

*The original edit of this photo was created by Sbarn*, all I have done is edited in a unique design for the 472m 225 W 57th proposal

here is the result













Here is Sbarn's original version - http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7240/7175175352_3c24b24f64_b.jpg


_


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


city at dusk by evenliu photography, on Flickr


blue dusk by evenliu photography, on Flickr


sunset city by evenliu photography, on Flickr


----------



## deranged

1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Chicago
4. Hong Kong
5. Shenzhen
6. Toronto
7. Dubai
8. Melbourne
9. Paris
10. Singapore


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Toronto


toronto skyline by Eva Blue, on Flickr



Hong Kong


Kowloon (Tsim Sha Tsui) from Victoria Peak by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Amazing vid (found by NewYorkDominates on SSP):


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

BANGKOK


Bangkok Skyline by VividzFoto, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline and sunset by VividzFoto, on Flickr




HONG KONG


Hong Kong at night by jctdesign, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago


Park Buildings by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Chicago's Epic Skyline by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona

2IFC makes the rest of the buildings in Central look shorter :\


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of tomms


The green beacon by ZensLens, on Flickr


Moon over Parma by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

isaidso said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8343/8280496294_b39dd61aa5_o.jpg


Damn, looks like Manhattan. Awesome shot.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Yellow Fever said:


> Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's Epic Skyline by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


:drool:

Aesthetically, it doesn't get any better then this... just beautiful...


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> Damn, looks like Manhattan. Awesome shot.


Toronto is starting to hit its stride. The city has changed a great deal over the last 5 years, but the biggest changes are about to come. It's been a long time coming. :cheers:


----------



## oliver999

is guangzhou qualified as top ten skyline?


----------



## isaidso

oliver999 said:


> is guangzhou qualified as top ten skyline?


Yes, Guangzhou definitely belongs in this thread. I have Guangzhou in 7th or 8th spot. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Guangzhou sits comfortably at 6th on my list.


----------



## Union.SLO

List of my favourite 10:


1. *New York City*


_by *RBudhu*_


2. *Chicago*


_by *Kevin Dickert (iamhydrogen)*_


3. *San Francisco*


_by *davidyuweb*_


4. *Hong Kong*


_by *CoolbieRe*_


5. *London*


_by *Lumberjack_London*_


6. *Paris*

_
by *Beboy_photographies*_


7. *Frankfurt am Main*


_by *andi_apple*_


8. *Toronto*

_
by *Katrin Ray*_


9. *Sydney*


_by *xavibarca*_


10. *Singapore*


_by *zhnger*_


----------



## hunser

^ No Shanghai?









Pippigurl


https://www.facebook.com/libertyhelicoptercharter


----------



## Union.SLO

hunser said:


> ^ No Shanghai?


Sorry, it's just 11th!


----------



## cfredo

Union.SLO said:


> Sorry, it's just 11th!


Really?!? You put Frankfurt before Shanghai?!? I live in both cities and Frankfurt's skyline is a joke compared to Shanghai.


----------



## megacity30

cfredo said:


> Really?!? You put Frankfurt before Shanghai?!? I live in both cities and Frankfurt's skyline is a joke compared to Shanghai.


We have to remember most people create lists based on their ethnicity, country of residence and perception of the world.

I have to agree with you on this one, though.
There is really just no comparison in terms of skyline. Shanghai is at a completely different level now.

However, people (including me) will view the same thing through a zillion lenses, and we have to respect that.


----------



## Union.SLO

^^Well said.


cfredo said:


> Really?!? You put Frankfurt before Shanghai?!? I live in both cities and Frankfurt's skyline is a joke compared to Shanghai.


Yes, really. I know Shanghai is huge and outnumbers Frankfurt in skyscrapers big-time, however I haven't posted a list of world's mightiest or largest skylines, I posted selection of the 10 I find most appealing to me and my taste. The reason Shanghai and most of other large oriental cities does not qualify there, is simply because its architecture isn't too close to my aesthetics, often would define it as kitschy and garish. There are great exceptions (like WFC or Jim Mao Tower), but in general skyscraper architecture in Western (European) cities, especially London, works for me much better than Chinese or Arabian one.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*




Nordschleife said:


> By Jerry Y



Sunset - Shanghai by Davidz4979, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8257053236/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8239019395/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Panoranic Shanghai/宽景魔都 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Sunset Glow/夕照 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai Sunset/魔都余晖 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline at Sunset/晚霞中的天际线 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Puxi Skyline in Late Afternoon by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Puxi Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/8237012633/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Bund by hugociss, on Flickr



Shanghai, European Playhouses on Bund in front of Shanghai Skyline by okimot, on Flickr


Shanghai / Night / 3Q6K7413 by [o] Eric's foto [o], on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

It seems that a top 10 list excluding Hongkong, Newyork, Chicago and Shanghai is more or less questioned by the most, haha


----------



## cfredo

Union.SLO said:


> ^^Well said.
> 
> Yes, really. I know Shanghai is huge and outnumbers Frankfurt in skyscrapers big-time, however I haven't posted a list of world's mightiest or largest skylines, I posted selection of the 10 I find most appealing to me and my taste. The reason Shanghai and most of other large oriental cities does not qualify there, is simply because its architecture isn't too close to my aesthetics, often would define it as kitschy and garish. There are great exceptions (like WFC or Jim Mao Tower), but in general skyscraper architecture in Western (European) cities, especially London, works for me much better than Chinese or Arabian one.


Fair Enough. 
...but IMO Shanghai's skyscrapers aren't that kitschy in general (not like Dubai), of course there are some exceptions like the horrible Ping An building.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Thanks to NYGuy on SSP for finding this. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/larry_laurex/8233227365/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## oliver999

parts of shanghai puxi eara.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


nazrey said:


> heavy rains by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...os/rasdikaryagraphy/8256597046/in/photostream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8233584229/
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Night City Scape by Zul Hilmi Zahari, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @yaman ibrahim


----------



## blackroseimmortal

1st one will be istanbul 10 years later


----------



## Yellow Fever

May be I should remove your post for now and repost it ten years later if I'm still the mod here.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dubai - all of these buildings are less than five years. See the twisty one on the left? by Sockeyes, on Flickr


----------



## HK999

> Dubai - all of these buildings are less than five years. See the twisty one on the left?


Yes I see it, and it's the only one which doesn't hurt my eyes.  Infinity Tower is definitely the best of the bunch.


----------



## Sid Vicious

still NYC!


----------



## hunser

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai
5. Dubai

6. Guangzhou
7. Sydney
8. Shenzhen
9. Toronto
10. Singapore

New York will remain No.1 with all its supertalls U/C. Shanghai will take over Chicago and Hong Kong (both cities are pretty stagnant, especially Chitown). Dubai sits comfortably at 5th place.


----------



## harrypowell

hunser said:


> 1. New York
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Chicago
> 4. Shanghai
> 5. Dubai
> 
> 6. Guangzhou
> 7. Sydney
> 8. Shenzhen
> 9. Toronto
> 10. Singapore
> 
> New York will remain No.1 with all its supertalls U/C. Shanghai will take over Chicago and Hong Kong (both cities are pretty stagnant, especially Chitown). Dubai sits comfortably at 5th place.


You should visit Europe sometime


----------



## Gaeus

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Dubai
4. Chicago
5. New York


----------



## isaidso

harrypowell said:


> You should visit Europe sometime


I think he's waiting for Europe to build some large skylines.


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> 1. New York
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Chicago
> 4. Shanghai
> 5. Dubai
> 
> 6. Guangzhou
> 7. Sydney
> 8. Shenzhen
> 9. Toronto
> 10. Singapore
> 
> New York will remain No.1 with all its supertalls U/C. Shanghai will take over Chicago and Hong Kong (both cities are pretty stagnant, especially Chitown). Dubai sits comfortably at 5th place.


Agree with most of that except I'd replace Sydney and Shenzhen with Melbourne and Tokyo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

AJL March 2013-23 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr


AJL March 2013-21 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

NEWYORK
>>>

243/365:Rooftop Upper West by JosephPadiernos, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Love the first Tokyo pic.


----------



## CesarGarder

*Mexico City.*


----------



## rafark

^^ México City






































Credits to forumer 'marte'


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen / 深圳, China*



By 1788111 from gaoloumi.com













SCROLL--->>>>











SCROLL--->>>>


----------



## hunser

*LOWER MANHATTAN COMPLETE*

pmarella











michael.2999.pics


----------



## ekamai

SUKHUMVIT









*กฤษฎา บุญเฉลียว*








*กฤษฎา บุญเฉลียว*








*กฤษฎา บุญเฉลียว*


----------



## hunser

mccown












MadMartigen


----------



## koolio

Surreal.


----------



## timo9

Not Bad ^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

Skyline Lujiazui Shanghai by butternbear, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/israel_lozano/8585220761/


----------



## hunser

^ Love that first pic of Shanghai.

HVargas


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai
photocopyright VamC_Mudapaka








photocopyright Brendon








CC of Govind & Ishan Photography on facebook;








Photo copyright: David Greig


----------



## Abinash89

^^
photo copyright ER








cc Shatterpoint


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

HONG KONG


blade runner; hk style. by Proletar1at, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Hong Kong Skyline by JA Knight, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong / 香港*
By *kevench* from flickr













http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevench/8548311859/sizes/h/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevench/8577015050/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## ekamai

BANGKOK









*Att Coolbeerz* 








*Att Coolbeerz*








Central Bangkok Panorama by I Prahin | [URL="http://www.southeastasia-images.com"]www.southeastasia-images.com[/URL], on Flickr
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com"]flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_







[/URL]
Bangkok Skyline in Fisheye with Twilight by Weerakarn, on Flickr
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com"]flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_







[/URL]
Bangkok Skyline in Fisheye by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

LUMPINI 


Bangkok Skyline in Fisheye view by Weerakarn, on Flickr

Red Light District / Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr

Bangkok Night Light (IMG_8605) by thebangdesign, on Flickr

Bangkok Night Light (IMG_5703) by thebangdesign, on Flickr

Bangkok Night Light (IMG_8625) by thebangdesign, on Flickr

Bangkok Night Light (IMG_8609) by thebangdesign, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*













http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrayfoto/8591472049/sizes/l/


Lujiazui by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lujiazui by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lujiazui by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Lujiazui by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*




Flooding Blue Light/蓝光再泛 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Waibaidu Bridge @shanghai by mendowong, on Flickr


LuJiaZui @Shanghai by mendowong, on Flickr


Red Moon (Explore 2013-02-27) /红月 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Sleepless City/不夜城 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*



By kevench from flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevench/8594658970/sizes/h/in/photostream/


By matteroffact from flickr 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8578780043/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai
Photo copyright:https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/vie...8450205&q=mumbai&filter=1#5860313140608292322


----------



## isaidso

^^ Nice to see Mumbai photos here. It's definitely a skyline to watch.


----------



## Alexenergy

I don't know if Riyadh has the best skyline or no, but this photo is just adorable


----------



## Yellow Fever

and it glows. by Proletar1at, on Flickr


IFC2 by tamjty, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing / 重庆, SW China*







ilh said:


>


----------



## GIGIGAGA

WOW, Chongqing has changed so much, with so many supertalls built, it will surely be my top10


----------



## Sid Vicious

only one yet


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Tokyo









by *Robert Klosko* http://www.******************/search?q=Girl+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToxOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=1&display=9398551
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Frozt

Tokyo hasn't got tall buildings. It has got a great density but not a great skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago


Chicago Skyline in Fall by S Jha, on Flickr


Blue Hour in Chicago by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

_SINGAPORE_


Singapore skyline dusk by Jerry Van Krasten, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

_NEW YORK_


Midtown seen from Downtown by Tony Shi., on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## isaidso

^^ That's why New York is #1: the best pre WW2 skyscrapers in the world. Modern buildings are often impressive, but never come close to matching the magnificence and grandeur of these old beauties.


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai.
An old image


----------



## Los Earth

Dubai is underestimated, it has created the most futuristic city in the world with the Emirates Towers and the Burj Dubai

I get the 3,000 post


----------



## Frozt

Yes...


----------



## little universe

^^

mg: or Allah!


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

^^^^ 

Holy Vertigo Batman... :eek2:

That photographer better not lose his balance


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI / 上海*





New Peak/城之巅 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Window View/窗外 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Puxi Panorama/全景浦西 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


Jing'an Glow by hugociss, on Flickr


Untitled by Yale V, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

WOW， Shanghai is a futuristic city on earth, but Dubai is a futuristic city on Mars


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Light up the Night, New York City on December 15, 2012 by mudpig, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

This video is a must see, it's simply breathtaking. Although a bit old (from October 2012) it really shows how intimidating the New York skyline really is...







PS: this vid has probably been posted before, but a repost surely wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ekamai

BANGKOK 










Раскалов








Раскалов









Раскалов








Раскалов
Раскалов








Раскалов








Раскалов








Раскалов 








Раскалов


----------



## ekamai

*Thai New year And Songkran Festival 13-15 Apirl 2013*

*Visit Thailand* 
*Enjoy these amazing impressions of Thailand*


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (Chungking) / 重庆, SW China*



By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen / 深圳, China*





By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com


SCROLL ---->>>>










SCROLL ---->>>>


----------



## null

Chongqing OMG!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chongqing is going to overtake HK to become number 2 in Asia after Shanghai.


----------



## desertpunk

*Panama City*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimnix/


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


New Day, New York by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


The Unflappable Big Apple by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

Yellow Fever said:


> NY


Nice angle


----------



## little universe

_*Guangzhou / 广州, China*_





WLager said:


> 4.17 by waya


----------



## O94

*Mexico City.*


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ No. hno:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I think you can not say that some cities have the "best" skylines. There are only cities with skylines which you like. But there can be so much other opinions. The second point is that there are so many facts you can like on a skyline that it is almost impossible to say that you like some skyline the "best". I would call this treats something like "skylines in the world you like most". I personally like New York City for its old skyscrapers, Moskow because of the diffrent coulors, Honk Kong and Shenzhen because it looks ultramodern (I can understand if people dislike Shenzhens skyline because of the whole sides, but in 5 or 10 years it will look amazing), Dubai because it has its one stil and no skyscraper looks like another you find in the city. Shanghai, Chongqing and Singapure are nice too. Maybee I missed some nice skyline but this are the ones I personally like most.


----------



## Jewish

LOL just look at the title of the thread.

Can u call it *World's Best Skyline*?



>


----------



## Jewish

Ok, here is view from my window in Israel.

Skyline, no?^^


----------



## O94

^^ Nice view of skyline in Israel, this thread has become a base of pictures of Shanghai, New York and Dubai, the public wants other cities


----------



## theBluePhoenix

I know Berlin has not the highest skyline but nevertheless it's beautiful










(source: fhmedien.de)


----------



## little universe

*Yokohama / 横滨*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8647955145/sizes/l/in/photostream/





*Seoul / 서울 / 首尔*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8507236890/sizes/l/in/photostream/





*Tokyo / 東京*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8627012933/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8627156279/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong / 香港*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8527480669/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8527273057/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8661142768/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8660045279/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8661146702/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*



#SHANGAHiMAGE Sunset of City by gropius(Shanghaimage.com), on Flickr


Shanghai, Jing An District by arjanwrites, on Flickr


Shanghai Panorama by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr


人民廣場 by Гок, on Flickr


陸家嘴 by Гок, on Flickr


cleary by matteroffact, on Flickr​


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Mo'
Shanghai


Skyscraper City/摩天城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Dark Clouds/黑云压城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*One World Trade Center - officially topped out!*

Making it ....

- the tallest building in New York!
- the tallest building in the U.S.!
- the tallest building in the Western Hemisphere!
- the 3rd tallest building in the world!



WTCProgress.com










http://news.yahoo.com/lightbox/fina...de-center-spire-attached-photo-184428726.html


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Hunser, how you find this beautiful pictures everytime? They are really stunning. I also like the pictures little universe posts. Good job guys


----------



## automat

little universe said:


> *Hong Kong / 香港*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8527480669/sizes/l/in/photostream/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8527273057/sizes/l/in/photostream/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8661142768/sizes/l/in/photostream/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8660045279/sizes/l/in/photostream/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8661146702/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


 perfect!


----------



## ekamai

*Sukhumvit 38 *



Sukhumvit, Bangkok by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Distant Shore by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Metropolis by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen / 深圳, China*


By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com





































​


----------



## isaidso

little universe said:


> *Shenzhen / 深圳, China*
> 
> 
> By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Love this one. What's that river called?


----------



## isaidso

Toronto by imcconac, on Flickr


what.we.have.done by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


empire. by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


moving.on by jonathancastellino, on Flickr



perilously.spread by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

isaidso said:


> Love this one. What's that river called?



^^


The only thing i know is it's a small creek in Houhai Area, Nanshan District, SW Shenzhen. Some natives from shenzhen might able to help ask yr question. 

The better known Main River *Shenzhen River / 深圳河* on the Shenzhen-Hong Kong Border is on your further right hand side. 



SCROLL ---->>>>








Photo by *1788111* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## isaidso

little universe said:


> The only thing i know is it's a small creek in Houhai Area, Nanshan District, SW Shenzhen. Some natives from shenzhen might able to help ask yr question.
> 
> The better known Main River *Shenzhen River / 深圳河* on the Shenzhen-Hong Kong Border is on your further right hand side.


Ok, thank you. So, does one have to go through a customs check when traveling from Shenzhen to Hong Kong or can you just walk/drive from one side to the other?


----------



## ekamai

*BANGKOK*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## little universe

isaidso said:


> Ok, thank you. So, does one have to go through a customs check when traveling from Shenzhen to Hong Kong or can you just walk/drive from one side to the other?


^^

Yes, you have to go through customs. 

Plus mainland China is right-side traffic while Hong Kong is left-side traffic, you *can't just drive from one side to the other*, you have to swap lanes at the customs' check points. :nuts:


----------



## hunser

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^Hunser, how you find this beautiful pictures everytime? They are really stunning. I also like the pictures little universe posts. Good job guys


I surf here and there, when I'm taking a break from work (tutoring at the university etc.). 

http://news.yahoo.com/lightbox/fina...de-center-spire-attached-photo-184428726.html











Cathy Hammer











petespix75




















Patrick Marella


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8750138988/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt (Germany)*









from epizentrum








from  il fenomeno 








05.30, Frankfort schläft von Beboy_photographies  auf Flickr 18. Mai Bild gehostet auf Flickr


----------



## hunser

ADW44 aka andru04499

Lower Manhattan strikes back!


----------



## Conradin

New York has the most iconic skyline. The skyscrapers in this city are part of its history - it's the original skyscrapercity. Locationwise though, I think Hong Kong has argueable a more pittoresque location and an incredible density at the same time.


----------



## Denjiro

Lower Manhattan 2013 by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr

Low Flying Over by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## rocker123

Manila, Philippines


----------



## rocker123

MANILA,PHILIPPINES


----------



## ekamai

*City of Angel*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...98849685_n.jpg 


















*Bird Tanawut*


----------



## Denjiro

*Hong Kong*

My first SOL of 2013 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

live together by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Wow, the first pic is awesome mate kay:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Hazwan Hafiz









by Hareez Haiqal









Oleg Gaponyuk


----------



## little universe

*The Big Apple*


By *Angel Casaus* from flickr


SCROLL ---->>>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelcasaus/8958171780/sizes/h/


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京, China*




By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## Denjiro

*More from Hong Kong.*

Rubber duck by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

Nice sky always on the opposite side of your prime scene by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

Hong Kong night 2013 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

Better thunder by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## deadhead262

Hong kong is stunning!!


----------



## steven939

little universe said:


> *The Big Apple*
> 
> 
> By *Angel Casaus* from flickr
> 
> 
> SCROLL ---->>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelcasaus/8958171780/sizes/h/


 :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai


上海弧面 / the Shanghai surface by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

Nice


----------



## ekamai

little universe said:


> *The Big Apple*
> 
> 
> By *Angel Casaus* from flickr
> 
> 
> SCROLL ---->>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelcasaus/8958171780/sizes/h/


like it


----------



## ekamai

The Big Mango - City of Angel


----------



## isaidso

Over TO by Charles Bodi, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*City of Angel*









*Mig Tattwo*


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Dubai Marina








Dubai Marina yacht club








Tallest block in the world at night








Jumeirah Lake Towers








Jumeirah Lake Towers








Jumeirah Lake Tower







s


----------



## 970467

oliver999 said:


> a bit old,but still classic


Impressing :cheers: But here you can perfectly see what the problem in asian megacities is. A very limited space of green area which should clean the air and offer quite relaxing zones. 
A fault of the local authorities.


----------



## little universe

oliver999 said:


> a bit old,but still classic


^^

Not just a bit old, it's rather be very old. about at least 6 years old i'd say. If you look carefully, you'll see the SWFC's cladding hadn't even reached out to the top. :nuts:




Donodöner said:


> Impressing :cheers: But here you can perfectly see what the problem in asian megacities is. A very limited space of green area which should clean the air and offer quite relaxing zones.


^^

Not really, it depends on which angle the photos are taken and the hue of the images. 
Unlike Western cities, East Asian cities tend to have scattered small parks and green spaces all around instead of having some big ones attached to the city centers.
In the North American and Australian cases, behind the leafy suburban scene are the desperately boring suburbian living with high dependence on vehicles and the problems of high level energy consumption and high level carbon emission come with it. In other words, some western cities may look "green", but they are not in any where near the definition of being the environmentally "Green Cities". In that sense, Tokyo is without a doubt greener than LA and the other Western cities alike.








*Tokyo*

View from the Google Offices in Downtown Tokyo by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr



*Shanghai*

城市中央 / the center of the city by blackstation, on Flickr






Last but not least, ladies and gentlemen, i'll present you the Green...

*Beijing*


Evening Beijing view by filchist, on Flickr


C00_2715 by Yu Tan, on Flickr









Beijing summit of Panorama Overlook Beijing [Imperial]北京全景图【皇城之巅瞰北京】 by fulin9, on Flickr

​


----------



## 970467

^^ Then compare it with about same big cities like London or Moscow. You will see that the green space overall is much smaller and further more small groups of trees are much more sensitive.


----------



## the spliff fairy

By Chinese law, since 2004 x amount of people need to live in y vicinity of z amount of green space:
























































urban version:











suburban version:











The law is controversial as it meant bulldozing barely new city centre developments, or old buildings.



















x





















hence the popularity of the tower-in-the-park idea:
























































How Shanghai has managed to build pocket parks in every available space:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=193251&page=145



All main roads make the most of the law by having landscaping

















































This is your typical Chinese new build nowadays (Nb, regardless of class):


----------



## lakegz

I knew I spied a photo of Nanning in there. hehe


----------



## the spliff fairy

Yep, those photos are from all over China, showing the effect of the new law across the country- Guangzhou, Fuzhou, Shenzhen, Xiamen, Nanning, Hangzhou, Suzhou. The link show's Shanghai's efforts.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ What's the large building with the yellow crane in the penultimate photo?


----------



## hunser

*Who's your daddy?* 

Michael Lee





























Ben Helme











Ryan Budhu




















Photosequence


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*





巍巍 / spectacular by blackstation, on Flickr


上层建筑 / half by blackstation, on Flickr









Bule sky,shanghai,china.jpg by 纪实摄影师Ray, on Flickr




By *Elliott Sun* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elliottsun/9128222245/sizes/k/in/photostream/



​


----------



## Bligh

Off the top of my head, my _personal_ list is:

*1 - New York* - Endless Classic. Everybody loves NYC. Everybody can recognize NYC. So beautiful with new and old skyscrapers. Easily my number 1. 

*2 - Shanghai* - Pudong is just outstanding. Especially with the Shanghai Tower being constructed. Shanghai is just so neat, tidy and finished off perfectly. 

*3 - Chicago* - From the Lake, Chicago just looks amazing. The Willis Building, Hancock Center to name a few. Just so organized and detailed. And its where Ferris Bueler's Day Off was set sooo.... brownie points.

*4 - Hong Kong* - The sheer size and scale of HK is unbelievable. SO much to look at. But with repetitive buildings it loses some charm. I feel HK is a little too messy as well. But still awe inspiring skyline. Easily top 5 on any list. 

*5 - London *- One of the fastest growing skylines in the world. So dynamic. The ancient contrasting with the new giant skyscrapers. The Shard, The Cheesegrater, The Walkie Talkie, The Gherkin... So many additions. AND Canary Wharf. London is revolutionizing European construction. London Baby!

*6 - Moscow* - Unbelievable cluster. Such unique designs. The Moscow skyline in itself is a skyline project that hasn't even finished yet, and yet it is internationally recognized. Moscow looks outstanding. Easily top 10. 

*7 - Toronto* - The CN Tower. Amazing overall skyline with hundreds of mid-rise and high-rise towers, all finished off with one of the tallest structures in the world. Beautiful skyline. 

*8 - Frankfurt* - The Euro Currency Zone's financial centre. Beautiful towers from different decades coming together to make an amazing skyline. Also has an awesome Skyscraper festival! 

*9 - Sydney* - Australia's most iconic City. The Opera House, the Harbour Bridge, The amazing CBD, all in one skyline and along with that it is very tidy and has an amazing overall image. Best skyline in Oceania (at the moment anyway... Melbourne has LOADS of towers approved).

*10 - Dubai *- Burj Khalifa. Tall buildings. Dessert. Samey. Eh. I'm not a huge fan of Dubai... what so ever. I think it is a little baron and lacks personality. Maybe I am being too critical, but it is really not my taste. I thought I should include it in my list anyway, because I do appreciate the engineering marvel of Dubai as a City/Project. 

So that's my list. It is obviously biased to my opinion but its what I think. And i know there are loads of other cities that could have been included, but these are the ones that firstly come to mind. I think it is fair list too.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^What about Guangzhou or Shenzhen, in my opinion one of the most beautiful skylines in the world and they grow faster than Shanghai and Hong Kong. The European skylines depend on these two anyway.


----------



## Bligh

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^What about Guangzhou or Shenzhen, in my opinion one of the most beautiful skylines in the world and they grow faster than Shanghai and Hong Kong. The European skylines depend on these two anyway.


This is true. I do like Guangzhou, but it just didn't come to mind. Besides, it is not one of my personal favourites - although I do appreciate and like it.


----------



## Highcliff

L.A.F.2. said:


> I hate the design of most of Dubai's towers, but a few of them are just incredible. :drool:


so do I....uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## ekamai

:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr









Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

New York City, New York, United States of America


New York Skyline by jayk7, on Flickr


Another New York skyline by francis023, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Bligh said:


> Off the top of my head, my _personal_ list is:
> 
> *1 - New York* - Endless Classic. Everybody loves NYC. Everybody can recognize NYC. So beautiful with new and old skyscrapers. Easily my number 1.
> 
> *2 - Shanghai* - Pudong is just outstanding. Especially with the Shanghai Tower being constructed. Shanghai is just so neat, tidy and finished off perfectly.
> 
> *3 - Chicago* - From the Lake, Chicago just looks amazing. The Willis Building, Hancock Center to name a few. Just so organized and detailed. And its where Ferris Bueler's Day Off was set sooo.... brownie points.
> 
> *4 - Hong Kong* - The sheer size and scale of HK is unbelievable. SO much to look at. But with repetitive buildings it loses some charm. I feel HK is a little too messy as well. But still awe inspiring skyline. Easily top 5 on any list.
> 
> *5 - London *- One of the fastest growing skylines in the world. So dynamic. The ancient contrasting with the new giant skyscrapers. The Shard, The Cheesegrater, The Walkie Talkie, The Gherkin... So many additions. AND Canary Wharf. London is revolutionizing European construction. London Baby!
> 
> *6 - Moscow* - Unbelievable cluster. Such unique designs. The Moscow skyline in itself is a skyline project that hasn't even finished yet, and yet it is internationally recognized. Moscow looks outstanding. Easily top 10.
> 
> *7 - Toronto* - The CN Tower. Amazing overall skyline with hundreds of mid-rise and high-rise towers, all finished off with one of the tallest structures in the world. Beautiful skyline.
> 
> *8 - Frankfurt* - The Euro Currency Zone's financial centre. Beautiful towers from different decades coming together to make an amazing skyline. Also has an awesome Skyscraper festival!
> 
> *9 - Sydney* - Australia's most iconic City. The Opera House, the Harbour Bridge, The amazing CBD, all in one skyline and along with that it is very tidy and has an amazing overall image. Best skyline in Oceania (at the moment anyway... Melbourne has LOADS of towers approved).
> 
> *10 - Dubai *- Burj Khalifa. Tall buildings. Dessert. Samey. Eh. I'm not a huge fan of Dubai... what so ever. I think it is a little baron and lacks personality. Maybe I am being too critical, but it is really not my taste. I thought I should include it in my list anyway, because I do appreciate the engineering marvel of Dubai as a City/Project.
> 
> So that's my list. It is obviously biased to my opinion but its what I think. And i know there are loads of other cities that could have been included, but these are the ones that firstly come to mind. I think it is fair list too.



No Shenzhen but you've included London and Frankfurt? :lol:


----------



## Xtreminal

*Baku Today
*

















Source: http://lastdjedai.livejournal.com/103511.html


----------



## SO143

^^ :troll: ^^


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Didn't you know... 4 buildings constitute a skyline!


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ According to Dr. Cosmo, the Fernsehturm can be classified as a skyline, not to mention the best in Europe!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Obviously the best skyline in the world, Bucarest :troll:










Also, Pyongyang. It is a skyline

Sunset over Pyongyang by BRJ INC., on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Even better. :troll:

Albany, Georgia:










It's iconic blue arch in all its glory:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like how it builds up the the pinnacle of the cluster: the water tower! There's another one to the left of the picture to balance out the cluster, which is a nice touch.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

The thing that caps it off for me is the huge surface parking lot by the Civic Center. :drool:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful Constanta skyline









With the pinnacle of the skyline in all its glory


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I really like the clusters it has going on, not to mention the beautiful upscale housing. :applause:


----------



## Sid Vicious

ok guys! enough with this joke!


----------



## hunser

jcorales





















Old but good ... 
Yang Shen


----------



## Bligh

Faisal Shourov said:


> No Shenzhen but you've included London and Frankfurt? :lol:


Yes... I do not really like Shenzhen. WAY too many repititive mid-rise apartment blocks almost EVERYWEHRE. A bit like Hong Kong - except HK has so many more landmarks and just generally looks better.

My list still stand i think matey.


----------



## Pals_RGB

In five years time Shenzen is going to be among the top 3 skylines of the world. Just look at the number of skyscrapers u/c, its mindboggling...easily the highest in the world. 

PS - m not a chinese.


----------



## oliver999

By *Elliott Sun* from flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elliottsun/9128222245/sizes/k/in/photostream/[/QUOTE]


----------



## hunser

Pals_RGB said:


> In five years time Shenzen is going to be among the top 3 skylines of the world. Just look at the number of skyscrapers u/c, its mindboggling...easily the highest in the world.
> 
> PS - m not a chinese.


By that logic Dubai would be #1 in everyone's ranking (it _already_ has about 20 supertalls, including the WTB). Shenzhen's supertalls are too much spread out for my taste. Shanghai with its BIG 3 wins easily.


----------



## the man from k-town

shouldn't it be HK?


Hong Kong Harbour von Hong Kong Eye auf Flickr


Hong Kong Nighttime Skyline [2615x1120] von redditpictures auf Flickr


Unbenannt von d3sign auf Flickr


Colorful Hong Kong Island von Free for Commercial Use auf Flickr

allone the hills in the back make it special and unique


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0064 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0047 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0062 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0111 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0134 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0150 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0253 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB

hunser said:


> By that logic Dubai would be #1 in everyone's ranking (it _already_ has about 20 supertalls, including the WTB). Shenzhen's supertalls are too much spread out for my taste. Shanghai with its BIG 3 wins easily.


I said skyscrapers not supertalls. Any building above 100m is a skyscraper for me. Dubai has more supertalls but less skyscrapers, so the density is not there..even very few u/c. Shenzhen has hundreds of towers in uc/app/prep/pro stages. Shenzen is growing so fast that (faster than Shanghai) now every week a new skyscraper is proposed and every month a new suprtall. I would even say Shenzen will have the best skyline by 2025.

And by 2025-30 Mumbai will be impressive too ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai


----------



## QuantumX

Pals_RGB said:


> IAnd by 2025-30 Mumbai will be impressive too ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai


And so will Miami, given that time frame!


----------



## hunser

Pals_RGB said:


> I said skyscrapers not supertalls. Any building above 100m is a skyscraper for me. Dubai has more supertalls but less skyscrapers, so the density is not there..even very few u/c. Shenzhen has hundreds of towers in uc/app/prep/pro stages. Shenzen is growing so fast that (faster than Shanghai) now every week a new skyscraper is proposed and every month a new suprtall. I would even say Shenzen will have the best skyline by 2025.
> 
> And by 2025-30 Mumbai will be impressive too ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai


Well, Shenzhen started from 'nothing' so it's not surprising that so many towers are going up as we speak. The construction boom will cool down eventually but yes, by the end of this decade the city should look pretty good. But other cities aren't sleeping either.


----------



## isaidso

Shenzhen is a work in progress. It could become one of the top 3, but as 'hunser' said, other cities are building quite a lot as well. Shanghai is my favourite Chinese skyline, although most people choose Hong Kong.

In 2020, I'd likely still have New York in first, Shanghai in 2nd, and Hong Kong in 3rd. 7 through 10 is a too tight to call. The dark horse: Mumbai.

*QuantumX:* great finds! kay:


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Shenzhen is a work in progress. It could become one of the top 3, but as 'hunser' said, other cities are building quite a lot as well. Shanghai is my favourite Chinese skyline, although most people choose Hong Kong.
> 
> In 2020, I'd likely still have New York in first, Shanghai in 2nd, and Hong Kong in 3rd. 7 through 10 is a too tight to call. The dark horse: Mumbai.
> 
> *QuantumX:* great finds! kay:


Great finds? Are you referring to the pictures I took while I was in Manhattan this weekend that I posted on the previous page?:lol:

Anyway, I think Shanghai has the largest skyline in the world already, if not the best. Do you seriously think somebody is actually counting all this? When I first saw an aerial of Shanghai, I thought it was photoshopped. "How can that possibly be real?" It was pretty shocking to realize the photo wasn't photoshopped. :lol::cheers: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elliottsun/9128222245/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

The City, London, England, United Kingdom
by *Lumberjack_London*


OO7A1755 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


lh1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr

oh i forgot london can not into this thread


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> *QuantumX:* great finds! kay:


Do you think I found this one too, Isaidso? Huh? Huh? No! I was at the Top of the Rock!!! :cheers:


CSC_0251 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*BKK
*_*image hosted on **flickr*_
*







*


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*




By *Alexandre Wurtz * from flickr


SCROLL ------>>>>









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9149449553/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9149454413/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9151685842/sizes/k/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexw_/9151016416/sizes/k/in/photostream/

​


----------



## hunser

^ Nice!

ddny2k


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Do you think I found this one too, Isaidso? Huh? Huh? No! I was at the Top of the Rock!!! :cheers:


Oh, they're yours. Even better. Well done. Btw, if someone can count New York's buildings someone can count Shanghai's.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Hunser, those are the best photos of NYC I've seen in so long. The first one's my background now. :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Oh, they're yours. Even better. Well done. Btw, if someone can count New York's buildings someone can count Shanghai's.


Thanks! The shot on the previous page with the Chrysler building at night shows where I stayed - the Grand Hyatt on 42nd Street. The NYC Airporter stop was right around the corner. I enjoyed just shooting up and down 42nd Street by itself. The walk from my hotel to Times Square was just incredible. Every street corner in New York is so vibrant. This shot is coming from the airport! 


CSC_0040 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Bligh said:


> Yes... I do not really like Shenzhen. WAY too many repititive mid-rise apartment blocks almost EVERYWEHRE. A bit like Hong Kong - except HK has so many more landmarks and just generally looks better.
> 
> My list still stand i think matey.


At least Shenzhen has lots mid-rise apartment blocks, 80% of London and Frankfurt's skyline comprise of 3-6 storied low-rise buildings. Not that I dislike them. Shenzhen is rapidly changing and it's downtown is highly underrated by the Western media when portraying skyline (as if the city doesn't exist). And how would one consider a structure as a landmark, that depends solely upon you. Shun Hing Sqaure is the first supertall building built in Mainland China; Kingkey 100 can be considered a landmark as well. Both buildings look very prominent in both day at night. Perhaps this photo should change your perception about Shenzhen for the good 










If not, I'm sure these will suffice :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^Shenzen is already there in the top 10 currently and after 10 years there is no doubt that it vl hv the best skyline.


----------



## Sid Vicious

Shenzen will never have the best skyline! NYC will always be.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Of course it is a question of your own opinion, which City will have the best Skyline. I prefer modern buildings and Shenzhen will have quiet a lot of them. But I also can understand if you prefer New York, because the buildings there are really beautiful (the Crysler), also it is (together with Chicago)the only city with old Art Deco Skyscrapers. But I love futuristic citys and futuristic Skylines. I also have great hopes in Qianhai. From the pure Number of supertalls and skyscrapers Shenzhen will overtale New York soon, but you can't really compare them because they are so different. I think in 2025 there will be 3 kinds of people (now it is like this a bit) The first kind prefers Shenzhen, the second prefers New York and the third kind (and this group will be not so big anymore) prefers another city. I am a member of the first group, but it is only my opinion. I am looking forward to see Wuhans, Dalians, Chongqing, Nannings, New York, Nanjings and Londons development too.Edit: I meant the future so this post would fit better in the Best Skyline by 2025 Threat. Sorry for that.


----------



## [email protected]

Most people talk as if theres only one city growing rapidly in this planet. I still prefer NYC in the next two decades. If we talk abt Chinese cities why look far w/ Shenzen when theres Shanghai & HK already. I know that your all rooting w/ its potentials, but its not that Shenzhen is the only one growing here. Shenzhen is not alone w/ that momentum, there are still others and in the long run we maybe seeing significant changes in our rankings in the next 30-50 yrs.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

SSP has 46 supertalls in Shenzhen either built, under construction, or proposed. No other city is remotely close.


----------



## SO143

Sid Vicious said:


> Shenzen will never have the best skyline! NYC will always be.


no city will be able to achieve the power that NYC has.


----------



## deadhead262

Right now its between NYC, Hong kong and chicago no doubt. Shanghai skyline is only focused on the CBD area not the whole city


----------



## SO143

_NYC SKYLINE IS THE MOST DYNAMIC AND ICONIC IN THE ENTIRE HUMAN HISTORY. NYC THE ONE AND ONLY, NO ONE COMES CLOSE <3_


----------



## [email protected]

L.A.F.2. said:


> SSP has 46 supertalls in Shenzhen either built, under construction, or proposed. No other city is remotely close.


By that, do you define supertalls as something 300+ and taller? If not then for me I wont count them as supertall.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Yes, 46 over 300 metres.


----------



## Archaean

And yet Shenzhen isn't even a world city. Not remotely close. Outside of China, there're few people who have heard of it. Just goes to show that a large number of skyscrapers isn't as good an indicator of the significance of a city as it used to be.


----------



## RokasLT

It's not about who heard about city, it's all about skyscrapers - there height, general design of skyscrapers in area - skyline.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

I would take Shenzhen's 40+ modern glass supertalls over New York's old and outdated tiny concrete shells any day. And it doesn't matter if Shenzhen becomes a world city within 12 years or not. We're only concerned about skylines here at skyscrapercity, nothing else. Los Angeles has more global influence than Shenzhen doesn't mean LA skyline is better than Shenzhen's. And about prominence of cities, China is set to become World's largest economy within 5 years from now, so who knows, maybe Shenzhen will be recognized as the best skyline in the future.


----------



## KlausDiggy

But most of the supertalls that are located in Shenzhen in construction or in planning, have no aesthetic claim. There sprout simply the high glass boxes here and there. Since I prefer rather a balanced skyline with old and new architecture, such as New York or Chicago.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Same here. If it wasn't for the Great Chicago Fire that destroyed virtually everything pre-20th Century, it'd be on par with NYC for me probably. It still has lots of 1930s beauties on the River, but there isn't enough old stuff for my taste. I had about a month where I preferred it to NYC back in November I want to say, but now I feel like NYC is much better.


----------



## Core Rising

Sky*Line*. The clue is in the name. When viewing the city skyline, the aesthetic appeal is from the silhouette. LA, New York, Chicago, Hong Kong all have fantastic silhouettes. Shanghai and Shenzhen are just a wall of buildings with the odd supertall breaking the monotony. More supertalls isn't going to help these cities. There is a bizarre fixation with numbers on this forum. I'd say Charlotte NC has a far better skyline than Shenzhen could ever hope to have.


----------



## SO143

+1 i agree with most of your points, but charlotte nc? geeez please give me a break!


----------



## SO143

> I would take Shenzhen's 40+ modern glass supertalls over New York's old and outdated tiny concrete shells any day


no brainer here, so i'd take new york any day of the year.


----------



## null

^^

Accusing people of having a different taste, you beat me.


----------



## the man from k-town

my #1


Hong Kong 香港 - Wan Chai & Central District 灣仔與中環區 von SKHO  auf Flickr


Hong Kong 香港 - Victoria Harbour 維多利亞港 von SKHO  auf Flickr


<HDR> Hong Kong 香港 von SKHO  auf Flickr


“城市山水 Urban Landscape” / 香港維多利亞港全景 Hong Kong Victoria Harbour Panorama / SML.20130412.6D.00198-SML.20130412.6D.00210-Pano.Cylindrical.136x60 von See-ming Lee 李思明 SML auf Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB

Currently Hongkong has the best skyline with over 2400 buildings above 100 meters. No other city is even close enough. Shanghai and Newyork has around 800 buildings.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai Coruscant






































































































The Old City


----------



## the spliff fairy

continued...


By lkiller123

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8969475606/










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8273596629_8e818d95b0_b.jpg[/imgh]

[img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8358/8402237460_f72d2e3528_b.jpg


----------



## hunser

Faisal Shourov said:


> I would take Shenzhen's 40+ modern glass supertalls over *New York's old and outdated tiny concrete shells* any day. And it doesn't matter if Shenzhen becomes a world city within 12 years or not. We're only concerned about skylines here at skyscrapercity, nothing else. Los Angeles has more global influence than Shenzhen doesn't mean LA skyline is better than Shenzhen's. And about prominence of cities, China is set to become World's largest economy within 5 years from now, so who knows, maybe Shenzhen will be recognized as the best skyline in the future.


:lol: :rofl:

I've heard many things over the years but this tops almost anything. Then let's talk about the countless ugly blocks of Shenzhen. Where do you think those 12 million people live? In shiny supertalls? :nuts:
Hong Kong is even worse in that regard. It has the best night skyline, hands down. But boy, talk about day skyline ... all those fugly concrete blocks.  

You need to take a closer look what's going in New York. Five 400m+ towers are in the works as we speak ... and about a dozen supertalls.


----------



## SO143

> You need to take a closer look what's going in New York. Five 400m+ towers are in the works as we speak ... and about a dozen supertalls.


and nothing beats the global icons like one world trade centre, empire state building and chrysler building.


----------



## RokasLT

hunser said:


> :lol: :rofl:
> 
> I've heard many things over the years but this tops almost anything. Then let's talk about the countless ugly blocks of Shenzhen. Where do you think those 12 million people live? In shiny supertalls? :nuts:
> Hong Kong is even worse in that regard. It has the best night skyline, hands down. But boy, talk about day skyline ... all those fugly concrete blocks.
> 
> You need to take a closer look what's going in New York. Five 400m+ towers are in the works as we speak ... and about a dozen supertalls.


l agree with you: for me, now, HK is No.1, but in future NY - when all proposals, all constructions will be completed, it become No.1. No question about that, l think.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

SO143 said:


> and nothing beats the global icons like one world trade centre, empire state building and chrysler building.


By your logic, Paris skyline is better than that of Singapore's, because Paris has Eiffel Tower :lol:

New York's construction will stall after it's supertall construction concludes within a decade. But Shenzhen's construction has just begun, and if China's economy doesn't crash dramatically Shenzhen will own the no.1 skyline by 2025. Most people have never looked and Shenzhen properly and they assume Shenzhen is only building supertalls like Dubai, no skyscrapers (200-299 meters) or highrises (100-199 meters). This is not the case. Shenzhen has lots of empty plots which will be filled with both skyscrapers and supertalls. If Shenzhen is truly able to construct all of its 40+ supertalls projects, each and every skyline will appear minuscule when scaled next to Shenzhen for comparison. At this magnitude, density will become a non-factor for cities which have lesser quantity of supertalls (Shenzhen itself will turn into a very dense city unlike Dubai). 

Shenzhen will become like Himalayas, New York will be like Andes. Global influence has nothing to do skyline rankings (if it did then New York would've stayed at the top, not Hong Kong). I'm pretty sure Emporis, Skyscraperpage etc. will agree with me by 2025 :cheers:


----------



## Trueskiller

Hong kong witout a doubt! 

then NYC, 
chi chity
shanghai
toronto seems to be doin some work


----------



## isaidso

TowerVerre:) said:


> But I also can understand if you prefer New York, because the buildings there are really beautiful (the Crysler), *also it is (together with Chicago)the only city with old Art Deco Skyscrapers.*


Where ever did you get that idea from? Art deco was simply a new style that became popular about a century ago. In the 1920s, every city on the planet with a demand for skyscrapers built art deco. I think you mean that Chicago and New York built the more of them and taller versions of them. That's simply a product of being the largest cities of the day (that built skyscrapers).


----------



## nyarch21

Faisal Shourov said:


> By your logic, Paris skyline is better than that of Singapore's, because Paris has Eiffel Tower :lol:
> 
> New York's construction will stall after it's supertall construction concludes within a decade. But Shenzhen's construction has just begun, and if China's economy doesn't crash dramatically Shenzhen will own the no.1 skyline by 2025. Most people have never looked and Shenzhen properly and they assume Shenzhen is only building supertalls like Dubai, no skyscrapers (200-299 meters) or highrises (100-199 meters). This is not the case. Shenzhen has lots of empty plots which will be filled with both skyscrapers and supertalls. If Shenzhen is truly able to construct all of its 40+ supertalls projects, each and every skyline will appear minuscule when scaled next to Shenzhen for comparison. At this magnitude, density will become a non-factor for cities which have lesser quantity of supertalls (Shenzhen itself will turn into a very dense city unlike Dubai).
> 
> Shenzhen will become like Himalayas, New York will be like Andes. Global influence has nothing to do skyline rankings (if it did then New York would've stayed at the top, not Hong Kong). I'm pretty sure Emporis, Skyscraperpage etc. will agree with me by 2025 :cheers:


Your arguments biggest flaw is assuming everything will go as planned in a best case scenario.


----------



## SO143

> By your logic, Paris skyline is better than that of Singapore's, because Paris has Eiffel Tower


this gentleman was comparing the buildings of nyc and a chinese city. i never said nyc skyline is better than this or that. what i wrote was i prefer nyc any day of the year because it is nyc the one and only. i find it's skyline perfect in any aspect. it is iconic, famous, old, new, dynamic, and well-balanced etc. it can also offer the old high-rise buildings and skyscrapers which were built before ww2. not to mention the inspiring architecture, great inventions, creative designs, popularity, world class american engineers and architects who actually built those excellent buildings. this one is better than that one argument will vary based on your personal taste. so it is pointless to write an essay about it. hong kong skyline is incredibly impressive and exceptionally done but i still prefer nyc over any of them.


----------



## desertpunk

NYC


Concrete Paradise by Aleks Ivic, on Flickr


----------



## 1Filipe1

Faisal Shourov said:


> By your logic, Paris skyline is better than that of Singapore's, because Paris has Eiffel Tower :lol:
> 
> New York's construction will stall after it's supertall construction concludes within a decade. But Shenzhen's construction has just begun, and if China's economy doesn't crash dramatically Shenzhen will own the no.1 skyline by 2025. Most people have never looked and Shenzhen properly and they assume Shenzhen is only building supertalls like Dubai, no skyscrapers (200-299 meters) or highrises (100-199 meters). This is not the case. Shenzhen has lots of empty plots which will be filled with both skyscrapers and supertalls. If Shenzhen is truly able to construct all of its 40+ supertalls projects, each and every skyline will appear minuscule when scaled next to Shenzhen for comparison. At this magnitude, density will become a non-factor for cities which have lesser quantity of supertalls (Shenzhen itself will turn into a very dense city unlike Dubai).
> 
> Shenzhen will become like Himalayas, New York will be like Andes. Global influence has nothing to do skyline rankings (*if it did then New York would've stayed at the top, not Hong Kong*). I'm pretty sure Emporis, Skyscraperpage etc. will agree with me by 2025 :cheers:


IF most of this wasn't all your opinion maybe you would have a point, but like the bolded point its nothing more then just that your opinion


----------



## TowerVerre:)

http://gallery.nyonair.com/?portfolio=0007


----------



## sbarn

Faisal Shourov said:


> *New York's construction will stall after it's supertall construction concludes within a decade. *But Shenzhen's construction has just begun, and if China's economy doesn't crash dramatically Shenzhen will own the no.1 skyline by 2025. Most people have never looked and Shenzhen properly and they assume Shenzhen is only building supertalls like Dubai, no skyscrapers (200-299 meters) or highrises (100-199 meters). This is not the case. Shenzhen has lots of empty plots which will be filled with both skyscrapers and supertalls. If Shenzhen is truly able to construct all of its 40+ supertalls projects, each and every skyline will appear minuscule when scaled next to Shenzhen for comparison. At this magnitude, density will become a non-factor for cities which have lesser quantity of supertalls (Shenzhen itself will turn into a very dense city unlike Dubai).


The Hudson Yards district will take decades to build out, so my guess is that you're wrong. I'm sure construction will ebb and flow with the economy, but with time there are lots of sites left in Manhattan that are ripe for (supertall) development.


----------



## SO143

RAF Typhoon in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


RAF 3 (F) Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon over the Petronas towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. by Official Eurofighter Typhoon, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

New York City - New York - United States



Gantry In The Rain by Tim Drivas, on Flickr​


----------



## ekamai

*Bangkok Skyline*


----------



## bozenBDJ

New York City - New York - United States



Sunset Freedom Tower by PM Breakfast, on Flickr


Sunset Lower Manhattan Skyline by PM Breakfast, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan on the 4th of July by Scott Beale, on Flickr


One World Trade Center on the 4th of July by Scott Beale, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

L.A.F.2. said:


> SSP has 46 supertalls in Shenzhen either built, under construction, or proposed. No other city is remotely close.


wow....:master::master::master:


----------



## SO143

yall have been saying too much about shenzhen lately but i have never seen it's pictures in this thread and i have no idea how it looks like. 

somebody please post some pics <3


----------



## isaidso

Almost every city on the planet has its own skyline thread. There are tons of photos; you just need to go look. I'll make it easy for you: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19853


----------



## Faisal Shourov

SO143 said:


> yall have been saying too much about shenzhen lately but i have never seen it's pictures in this thread and i have no idea how it looks like.
> 
> somebody please post some pics <3


^^ For you :cheers:



Faisal Shourov said:


>


----------



## SO143

thanks for the pics. no offence, but comparing this to nyc skyline is simply disgraceful.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

SO143 said:


> thanks for the pics. no offence, but comparing this to nyc skyline is simply disgraceful.


:lol: If you browse previous comments, you will find that we're talking about Shenzhen's future skyline, not present. Of course the present skyline of Shenzhen is nothing extraordinary in comparison to NYC or Hong Kong. However the change will be dramatic within 12-15 years :banana:


----------



## SO143

> we're talking about Shenzhen's future skyline, not present.


it is like saying hey israel will wipe iran off the map in the future. hno:

p.s this thread is not even about _future world's best skyline_.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

SO143 said:


> it is like saying hey israel will wipe iran off the map in the future. hno:
> 
> p.s this thread is not even about _future world's best skyline_.


BTW I did not start the comparison between Shenzhen and New York (or any other city). This guy below did 



Sid Vicious said:


> Shenzen will never have the best skyline! NYC will always be.


Thus all these discussion about Shenzhen's future skyline arose. As I said earlier


Faisal Shourov said:


> if China's economy doesn't crash dramatically Shenzhen will own the no.1 skyline by 2025.


_*if...*_


----------



## bozenBDJ

.. not even Dubai catches up.


----------



## ekamai

*The Royal Sport Club
*_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## SO143

i second that mate and especially the last sentence is well expressed.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

It seems Americans and Europeans prefer old and concrete architecture, while Asians like modern and glass architecture. I personally prefer modern Asian architecture like that of Singapore's over New York's. Looks fresh and futuristic. To each their own :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

There's certainly a cultural difference. People in Europe and north America are brought up with an appreciation of architecture from different eras. There's no rush (for the most part) to discard the old for the new, but to recognize the value and beauty in what came before. We prize architectural layering and preservation. 

We didn't always think this way. We used to tear down huge sections of our cities in an effort to modernize, but later came to regret losing countless cherished buildings. These days attempts are made to re-purpose, renovate, or at the bare minimum make a nod to our past. In some cases it makes sense to start from scratch.


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> It seems Americans and Europeans prefer old and concrete architecture, while Asians like modern and glass architecture. I personally prefer modern Asian architecture like that of Singapore's over New York's. Looks fresh and futuristic. To each their own :cheers:


I like modern, glassy, futuristic-looking buildings too, but I just don't like what I see in Shenzen or Panama City for that matter. 

Some people like Isaidso feel the same why about Miami. There is not a single building over 500 feet tall in Miami that was built before 1980 and most have been built in the 21st century. I admit though that even though they were built in the 21st century, the buildngs in Miami don't look all the futuristic, but I digress. We'll never have the best or the biggest skyline in the world here in Miami, just the third biggest in the U.S.


----------



## Scion

Shenzhen Bay Sunrise by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## Frozt

I'm sorry... but i find shenzhen skyline a bit ugly. Unlike Hong-Kong, they put all the fugly residential buildings in front of the skyline, and that makes Shenzhen's skyline a bit ugly. I changed my opinion and now i don't think Shenzhen will have the best skyline in 2025. It will be still New York, it has got old, modern buildings and international landmarks, unlike Shenzhen.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Frozt said:


> I'm sorry... but i find shenzhen skyline a bit ugly. Unlike Hong-Kong, they put all the fugly residential buildings in front of the skyline, and that makes Shenzhen's skyline a bit ugly. I changed my opinion and now i don't think Shenzhen will have the best skyline in 2025. It will be still New York, it has got old, modern buildings and international landmarks, unlike Shenzhen.


residential buildings are in front of the skyline because the picture is taken at the sea side, if it is taken at the other side, you may change your mind


----------



## hunser

Faisal Shourov said:


> It seems Americans and Europeans prefer old and concrete architecture, while Asians like modern and glass architecture. I personally prefer modern Asian architecture like that of Singapore's over New York's. Looks fresh and futuristic. To each their own :cheers:


You talk like New York only consists of old buildings. The new WTC easily contends with other massive projects in Asian cities. And not to mention the Hudson Yards, a city within a city. Maybe you should google 2WTC, Tower Verre, Hudson Yards, Beekman Tower, ... and then come back here and tell me how 'old' and 'concrete' they look. I'm just waiting for the rendering release of 225W57thStreet, New York's upcoming 500m+ monster. The architect is Adrian Smith, also known for designing the Kingdom Tower. I'm sure it will look 'old' and 'concrete' right?


----------



## tonttula

I'm an absolute sucker for art deco and so NYC is an automatic winner for me. That said Shanghai to me out of the other mega skyscraper cities has a character and as a whole very nice looking skyline. 
To me Oriental Pearl Tower creates nice looking mixed skyline that elevates skyscapers near it from just a faceless tall glass buildings build in a near timeframe to their own separate pieces. 


It truly is interesting to see how it all evolves in China as they will are pretty much going trough what US did in the early 20th century. You wont see that growth in that magnitude again, but with it comes enourmes surge of space needed and blank canvas to build.


----------



## QuantumX

hunser said:


> You talk like New York only consists of old buildings. The new WTC easily contends with other massive projects in Asian cities. And not to mention the Hudson Yards, a city within a city. Maybe you should google 2WTC, Tower Verre, Hudson Yards, Beekman Tower, ... and then come back here and tell me how 'old' and 'concrete' they look. I'm just waiting for the rendering release of 225W57thStreet, New York's upcoming 500m+ monster. The architect is Adrian Smith, also known for designing the Kingdom Tower. I'm sure it will look 'old' and 'concrete' right?


*One of my personal newer favorites in New York!*


DSC_0064 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0038 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0061 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0218 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0242 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

bank of america tower has always been one of my favourite buildings in the entire world. sometimes, it looks a bit similar to the shard in some photos.


----------



## QuantumX

SO143 said:


> bank of america tower has always been one of my favourite buildings in the entire world. sometimes, it looks a bit similar to the shard in some photos.


I would have loved to have seen a taller version of this used as our new World Trade Center. They really need to finish the spire on 1WTC as originally planned. I really don't like the way its looks now.


DSC_0062 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

New York New York New York New York !!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Frozt said:


> I'm sorry... but i find shenzhen skyline a bit ugly. Unlike Hong-Kong, they put all the fugly residential buildings in front of the skyline, and that makes Shenzhen's skyline a bit ugly. I changed my opinion and now i don't think Shenzhen will have the best skyline in 2025. It will be still New York, it has got old, modern buildings and international landmarks, unlike Shenzhen.


Have you ever seen any other photo of Shenzhen besides that? You do realize that Shenzhen is twice the size of Hong Kong in terms of both area and population? So there has to be lots of residential skyscrapers for all those people to live. Shenzhen has only 3 completed supertalls as of now, and the number may rise to 30 by 2025 (if there is no economic collapse). Try googling about Futian and Luohu district for better images of Shenzhen. Most of the cities on earth have their skyscrapers concentrated in a few areas, so it's useless to judge a city skyline by its suburbs.


----------



## bozenBDJ

:drool: That is Shenzhen 's skyline in the distance 


Shenzhen Bay by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Bay Sunrise by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## Frozt

DUBAI


----------



## 970467

^^I always asked myself from which distance you can see the Burj Chalifa...
Do you know it?


----------



## SO143

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=U...18&ei=e9LeUfjOEaz20gWE5ICYCQ&ved=0CMcBEPwSMAA


----------



## QuantumX

SO143 said:


> and nothing beats the global icons like one world trade centre, empire state building and chrysler building.





Faisal Shourov said:


> By your logic, Paris skyline is better than that of Singapore's, because Paris has Eiffel Tower :lol:


I'm sorry I'm just responding to this, but the icons SO143 mentions are all skyscrapers and not just towers, so you're not really following his logic and there is nothing to be laughing out loud about. 

But while we we are on the subject of New York icons, one that is often overlooked is the Verranzano-Narrows Bridge. At the time of it's completion in 1964, it was the suspension bridge with the longest span in the world beating the Golden Gate Bridge by 200 feet. And unlike the Golden Gate bridge which connects San Francisco with Marin County, the Verranzano-Narrows bridge connects one part of New York City (Brooklyn) with another part of New York City (Staten Island). Views of that bridge in juxtaposition with the New York skyline are absolutely incredible. I'll try to find some pictures.


----------



## Frozt

Donodöner said:


> ^^I always asked myself from which distance you can see the Burj Chalifa...
> Do you know it?


95 km


----------



## hunser

QuantumX said:


> I'm sorry I'm just responding to this, but the icons SO143 mentions are all skyscrapers and just towers, so you're not really following his logic and there is nothing to be laughing out loud about.
> 
> But while we we are on the subject of New York icons, one that is often overlooked is the Verranzano-Narrows Bridge. At the time of it's completion in 1964, it was the suspension bridge with the longest span in the world beating the Golden Gate Bridge by 200 feet. And unlike the Golden Gate bridge which connects San Francisco with Marin County, the Verranzano-Narrows bridge connects one part of New York City (Brooklyn) with another part of New York City (Staten Island). Views of that bridge in juxtaposition with the New York skyline are absolutely incredible. I'll try to find some pictures.


New York with its epic bridges just rocks. Unfortunately they are forgotten by many when thinking of 'skyline'.


----------



## wino

^^ grrr... your avatar fooled me.. i thought there was a bug on my screen. :lol:


----------



## yankeesfan1000

hunser said:


> New York with its epic bridges just rocks. Unfortunately they are forgotten by many when thinking of 'skyline'.


It's really too bad. NY has a stunning collection of bridges. Unfortunately, like many of its great high rises, they just get overlooked in the mass of the city. 

Possibly my favorite bridge in the world:









http://www.etsy.com/listing/43759381/first-we-take-manhattan-photograph-of


----------



## QuantumX

I didn't have much luck with Flickr, so I copied this old pic off of Wikipedia.


Verrazano_Narrows_Bridge_New_York_City_Brooklyn by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## LouDagreat

I think New York's skyline was better with the Twins than the current WTC buildings. the Towers gave Downtown Manhattan a grand a shining beacon. It took your eyes away from the ESB and the massive swath of dense Midtown skyscrapers.


----------



## QuantumX

LouDagreat said:


> I think New York's skyline was better with the Twins than the current WTC buildings. the Towers gave Downtown Manhattan a grand a shining beacon. It took your eyes away from the ESB and the massive swath of dense Midtown skyscrapers.


I think so too. I really miss those towers. They were my favorite place to go in New YorK.


----------



## ekamai

*sansab canal Bangkok* 









*Bangkok Skyline page*


----------



## Highcliff

panama city....a bit underrated...


El_escogido said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/omardark3113/


----------



## Melbourne Muse

After reading through this entire thread - and having been lucky enough to have visited a number of these cities - here's my 2C worth.

1. NEW YORK
2. HONG KONG
3. SHANGHAI 
4. CHICAGO
5. DUBAI
6. SHENZHEN
7. TORONTO
8. SINGAPORE
9. TOKYO
10. MELBOURNE


----------



## RokasLT

Melbourne for sure is in top 10


----------



## hunser

The one and only ... 


Cityscape #91009 von Paul Metaxas auf Flickr



Unbenannt von gvsuresh auf Flickr



Stormy Sunrise von Mike Orso auf Flickr



New York City Skyline von Scott Roth Events auf Flickr



New York City Skyline von Scott Roth Events auf Flickr



Panorama of Manhattan von astikhin auf Flickr



Weehawken night panorama.jpg von enfi auf Flickr



Manhattan von jpnuwat auf Flickr











Red, White & Blue von NJ Photographer auf Flickr


----------



## teresabaixue

the skyline of Shenzhen 07 10 3013 by yuraner


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Atop of Chicago by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Wow I did not realized that Chicago looks so futuristic until now


----------



## QuantumX

TowerVerre:) said:


> Wow I did not realized that Chicago looks so futuristic until now


Really? It's taller buildings are more recent than many of New York's and I think they do give it a rather futuristic look. I was there twice last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. If only it weren't so cold in the winter, I'd probably live there.


----------



## the spliff fairy

... moved to next page


----------



## TowerVerre:)

QuantumX said:


> Really? It's taller buildings are more recent than many of New York's and I think they do give it a rather futuristic look. I was there twice last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. If only it weren't so cold in the winter, I'd probably live there.


Whyever the skyline of Chicago looks really futuristic to me on this picture. I also did not realized it before... Maybe it is in the movie Man of steel they used a city for the final fight that looks like Chicago. It was a surprise for me too, that was the reason I posted this opinion.


----------



## QuantumX

TowerVerre:) said:


> Whyever the skyline of Chicago looks really futuristic to me on this picture. I also did not realized it before... Maybe it is in the movie Man of steel they used a city for the final fight that looks like Chicago. It was a surprise for me too, that was the reason I posted this opinion.


This is a photo from my trip last year!


DSC_0245 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## seb.nl

Whoa that last one!! Do you perhaps have a link the that picture on flickr?


----------



## ekamai

*Bangkok City Night --->>*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/weeraka...n/photostream/



 
__________________


----------



## QuantumX

seb.nl said:


> Whoa that last one!! Do you perhaps have a link the that picture on flickr?


That is what we are actually supposed to do to stay on good terms with Flickr. Yellow Fever has a sticky on the front page as far as how to post photos from Flickr or else they are not going to let us use them.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Guys, read my sticky on how to post Flickr photos. I will have to delete those images failed to embed with BB code.


----------



## sbarn

Panorama of New York City from New York Harbor on a Rainy Day by Adrian Cabrero (Mustagrapho), on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

NYC


New York City Skyline Silhouette at Sunset by Concert_Photos_Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Obviously, my last post had fallen into the deaf ears and therefore the improper credited photos are gone.


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> Obviously, my last post had fallen into the deaf ears and therefore the improper credited photos are gone.


And I even mentioned it before you did.


----------



## xtdyz

Those SHANGHAI photos look so awesome ! really like them !!! Thanks for posting, guys!!!


----------



## little universe

Ladies and Gentlemen:



*Shenzhen / 深圳*




Scion said:


> by yuraner http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/61/14_603092.html






Scion said:


> by 风无语 http://szbbs.sznews.com/thread-1978241-1-1.html














Shenzhen by Гок, on Flickr



​


----------



## null

Flickr 上 blackstation 的 拥挤 / crowded


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ you MUST use the BB code to post Flickr images, see my sticky on the front page!


----------



## null

okey, i'll stick to the rule...


----------



## Highcliff

ThatOneGuy said:


> Best skyline is Mogadishu, Somalia


yeeeessss.....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mobus

*Vivid Sydney Lights Festival*


Vivid Lights Festival Sydney 2013 by Chameleon Inc, on Flickr​


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Sunrise by pmarella, on Flickr


IMG_9429 by JTheartsPics, on Flickr


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I don't really care who wins because we live the same planet but this is a photo i took when I was visiting Guangzhou.


----------



## Puppetgeneral




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ photos not showing!


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai


By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/






































SCROLL>>>>

黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr


By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/


----------



## hunser

*GOTHAM CITY*











Rain and Sun by Patja, on Flickr

:master:


----------



## null

Dalian, China



ddxv said:


> Jeason delivers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大连市 apparently has a nice new camera:


----------



## hunser

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rk-aerial-shots-taken-dangled-helicopter.html

Jason Hawkes


----------



## hunser

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rk-aerial-shots-taken-dangled-helicopter.html

Jason Hawkes


----------



## Yellow Fever

Central Park Aerial by kwsnyc, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*N E W Y O R K*


Cityscape #1 by Paul Metaxas, on Flickr


----------



## jpchi60630

*Da Chi...*

just a couple pics for now. 















My sweet home, The Chi, Chicago, IL. No Coast. Big Shoulders


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ That is more than 'a couple pics' there.


----------



## JayT

OH MY :eek2:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Gold Coast*

Despite being moderately small, the Gold Coast has one of the best skyscraper layouts if seen from the sea imho.









by *OvinceZ*, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arebelshot/9361196445/in/contacts/


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Despite being moderately small, the Gold Coast has one of the best skyscraper layouts if seen from the sea imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *OvinceZ*, on Flickr


I like the ocean!


----------



## hunser

City Rhythm (90) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## jpchi60630

*few more good ones*

i know it took my breath away too... an unmatched view of chicagoland at night... this should be a postcard... suppose they are looking for optimus prime or maybe batman to show up? haha

...wish i knew what building they are enjoying that view from... :cheers:






That west side feel. Off Independence Blvd.


Chicago's own original gold coast:


i hope that these photos have been as inpiring to you as me... To all the best cities out there cheers!


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Are those photos yours? If not, then please mention the source.


----------



## hunser

I think those guys are standing on Aqua. And yes, you should credit those - please read the forum rules. I know at least two pics which were posted before.


----------



## QuantumX

hunser said:


> I think those guys are standing on Aqua. And yes, you should credit those - please read the forum rules. I know at least two pics which were posted before.


Yes, please! The website could get into trouble for this, and then, we wouldn't be able to see all these great pics at all. It's one of the things that I like most about SkyscraperCity!


----------



## inno4321

off topic but I'm interesting hunser's profile title "In mathmatic we trust" :lol:

AGREE

My personal best skyline in the world is SANGHAI AND TOKYO.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Not funny. And you mispelled that hno: .


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI / 上海*











Before sunset by golf9c9333, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhouxx1212/9556065544/









光耀全城 / the dazzling city by blackstation, on Flickr









Shangai Tower by IlariaDoc, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI / 上海*




【The City of Shanghai】人民广场 by butternbear, on Flickr


Shanghai Xujiahui 徐家汇夜景 by butternbear, on Flickr


红尘 / the pink clouds by blackstation, on Flickr









sunset city 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr


晨渡 / the ferry by blackstation, on Flickr


品 / taste by blackstation, on Flickr
​


----------



## the spliff fairy

Summer storm

Thanks to xsw999:



fgvfc58 said:


> by xsw999


----------



## azey

KUALA LUMPUR



UjaiDidida said:


>


----------



## sharky2021

Hello everyone, does anyone happen to know where are these skyscrapers located?


----------



## baisaroff

sharky2021 said:


> Hello everyone, does anyone happen to know where are these skyscrapers located?


Dallas, Texas


----------



## isaidso

Toronto from Humber Bay in Etobicoke


Summer City Lights by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^wow!


----------



## getroy

Dubai:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikramjitdebroy/9798094133/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/101489...Lfw-fNkLd9-fNkLrm-fNkLhU-fNkLoj-fMY5yF-fNbH3h









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9764663293/


----------



## indie kid

1. Shanghai
2. New York
3. Chicago
4. Hong Kong
5. Dubai
6. Shenzhen
7. Guangzhou
8. Tokyo
9. Singapore
10. Toronto


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9834122085/in/explore-2013-09-20


----------



## bozenBDJ

*N E W Y O R K*


NEW YORK '13 by ak-photography.de, on Flickr


----------



## univer

^^personally,I think New York is always the best skyline since the late 19th century till now.

Then :
2.Shanghai
3.Hong Kong
4.Chicago
5.Dubai
6.Shenzhen
7.Guangzhou 
8.Kuala lumpur
9.Tokyo
10.Toronto


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Untitled by .tom troutman., on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

Febo said:


>


half of shanghai skyline


----------



## teresabaixue

1. Shanghai
2. New York
3. Chicago
4. Hong Kong
5. Dubai
6. Shenzhen
7. Guangzhou
8. Moscow
9. Nanjing
10. Chongqing


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


The sunlit upper deck by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai


City Light by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## waldenbg

Cosmopolitan Toronto:


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


Victoria Harbour by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


West Kowloon by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai


The City Curtain Has Rised by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## crossboneka

nothing comes close to New York imo for now 

























*photos by Daniel Acker*


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Wow, Bank of America looks so nice and futuristic from this angle.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City*


Look down on New York City by Bcpix.com, on Flickr


For skyline lovers, NYC by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


Wide Beauty by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Love the last photo. The WTC replacement is making a huge difference. Is there information that lists the number of high rises in midtown and downtown separately?


----------



## hunser

Move along, New York City is coming ... 

Reddit (thanks @ drumz0rz)










:drool:


----------



## wino

Of all the picture I've seen.. this is the picture where the 1WTC is most imposing.


----------



## fasszz

my list

1-Shanghai
2-NYC
3-HK
4-KL
5-Chicago
6-Dubai
7-Beijing
8-Singapore
9-Bangkok


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Love the last photo. The WTC replacement is making a huge difference. Is there information that lists the number of high rises in midtown and downtown separately?


Agreed, downtown needed a supertall to anchor it. What would be very interesting would be another supertall in a different area of downtown... since we are somewhat "used" to seeing a spike in the skyline at the current WTC location. Another spike elsewhere would be fresh and like never seen before! :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

NYC


Victory of ISLAM. by astikhin, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

JuanPaulo said:


> Agreed, downtown needed a supertall to anchor it. What would be very interesting would be another supertall in a different area of downtown... since we are somewhat "used" to seeing a spike in the skyline at the current WTC location. Another spike elsewhere would be fresh and like never seen before! :cheers:


There will be: 80 South Street, 1018ft/310m tall. Location: South Street Seaport.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*











热城 / the burning city by blackstation, on Flickr









晌午 / at noon by blackstation, on Flickr









Snake in the City by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









时分 / quiet moment by blackstation, on Flickr









Golden Shanghai by golf9c9333, on Flickr

​


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Shanghai :drool:


----------



## isaidso

Agree, it's quite something! :yes:


----------



## JuanPaulo

hunser said:


> There will be: 80 South Street, 1018ft/310m tall. Location: South Street Seaport.


It is great to see that this project has come back from the dead. I like the current scheme ten times better than Calatrava's proposal. This tower, if built, will indeed redefine the downtown skyline for the best. There seems to be a boom of hotel and residential highrises in downtown! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York, USA*


NYC Skyline by jbingamanphoto, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

It's amazing what a difference one building can make. At 417m it's the perfect exclamation point. kay:


----------



## hunser

*Gotham City*


New York - Skyline by Daxis, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Shenzhen Futian CBD skyline


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago skyline by blindbat photography, on Flickr


101013_35c_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


Chicago, by sea by theqspeaks, on Flickr


080413_79 by nikokaps, on Flickr


Rooftopping by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

New York Areal (from April 2013):


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*












徘徊 / roam by blackstation, on Flickr









画廊 / the building show by blackstation, on Flickr









峙 / confrontation by blackstation, on Flickr









清透 / the clear wind by blackstation, on Flickr


秋风 / autumn breeze by blackstation, on Flickr


微尘 / mote by blackstation, on Flickr

​


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> Photographing skyscrapers down an avenue from street level to their very top is how you really capture the scale of a skyline.


^^



JuanPaulo said:


> Seeing the street and the skyline also gives a sense of scale... an opportunity to realize the shear massiveness of the skyline that looms beyond... and above kay:


I think I just said something to that effect. :lol::cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

Chicago


(10.18.13)-Lakefront-6 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

So is that Brickell Bay Drive in the first Miami photo? Is it cement?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> So is that Brickell Bay Drive in the first Miami photo? Is it cement?


No, that's Brickell Bay Drive in the shadows at the bottom center of the second photo, this photo. I have a 24 x 36 inch framed enlargement standing up in my living room now and the contrast at that size makes a lot more impact. 


CSC_0765 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Huang Pu River - Shanghai by kevench, on Flickr


Huang Pu River @ Night - Shanghai by kevench, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Newyork Sunrise by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr



Silhouette City by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ The colors in the first picture are surreal!!! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Adventure in Condoland by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Toronto Panorama by `James Wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

5B8A2746sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Chicago always looks nice from the lake kay:


----------



## Puppetgeneral

^^ Just like most cities, if you take city skylines from a body of water that can see the skyline, they are usually PRETTY AMAZING!


----------



## rafark

Mexico City


----------



## isaidso

That MC photo brings back memories of my layover. :cheers1:


----------



## epin

1 Shang hai
2 newyork
3 chicaco

:cheers:


----------



## epin

JuanPaulo said:


> *Shanghai, China*
> 
> 
> Huang Pu River - Shanghai by kevench, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Huang Pu River @ Night - Shanghai by kevench, on Flickr


 
so Space :lol: very nice


----------



## epin

*BKK ----------->> *


http://www.flickr.com/photos/9666575...7634987431585/


----------



## JuanPaulo

I love how "Berlin" is one of the tags for this thread :nuts:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









LP2520 Rooftop to Chicago Skyline 12 by Michael Veltman, on Flickr

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nev11days/10490902446/in/explore-2013-10-26
by Anna Shtraus

Dubai, AE


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai*


----------



## Denjiro

*SHANGHAI*

游江 / the cruise ship by blackstation, on Flickr

栋梁 / pillars by blackstation, on Flickr

启明 / illumine by blackstation, on Flickr

夺目 / dazzling by blackstation, on Flickr

伫立 / Solitued Standing by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## jaoalle

*My video from KL*

I don't know if you're interested but I just recently uploaded my short video from our second time in KL. Some grand buildings can be spotted in this great city:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6GSIGebR2w


----------



## WingWing

Singapore, a city state located in South East Asia. Despite its small size without natural resources, she now become a city to live in, where you can have the best of the world supported with world class infrastructure, superb cleanliness, low crime rate and stable government. 

She may not be the best skyline in the world but definitely is one of the city that you would desire to live in. Be it Heritage or Modern Architectural, East or West and Excitement or Relaxation, She has them. 


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


SIngapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


A City in the Fire by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Cruising along Marina Bay Sands by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

and a little view of Seoul Far Seoul Good


gangnam_district_seoul by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


tumblr_mm58wjRema1ql3r9do1_1280 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


article-2250429-168E5CB6000005DC-10_634x440 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


9810865203_f93494b606_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Annual holiday, HK


HK by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


HK by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


HK by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## epin

*SUKHUMVIT BKK*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kundoy/...57632072622964


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kundoy/...7632072622964/


----------



## isaidso

Those are the best Shanghai shots I've seen. It's great to see fresh angles other than the usual shots from across the river. Same goes for Singapore. The first one with the green lasers is wonderful as is the one showing that 'urban' garden with the umbrella like structures. Are they misters?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Those are the best Shanghai shots I've seen. It's great to see fresh angles other than the usual shots from across the river. Same goes for Singapore. The first one with the green lasers is wonderful as is the one showing that 'urban' garden with the umbrella like structures. Are they misters?


This one of the best shots of Chicago I've seen. It looks more like Shanghai from this angle. 









LP2520 Rooftop to Chicago Skyline 12 by Michael Veltman, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Here, it kind of looks like Dubai to me. 


DSC_0245 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Chicago does feel like Shanghai in that first photo, but Dubai in the second? Everything is different except for both having tall buildings and perhaps that north American grid system.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Long island City panorama by Reietto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Dubai may have the tallest building on this planet, yet I do not reckon its skyline to be in the top 5 worldwide. Maybe it is just me, but it lacks density and that "Je ne se quoi" that I see in Shanghai, New York, Chicago, etc.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> Here, it [Chicago] kind of looks like Dubai to me.



Maybe is the linear arrangement along one corridor.... and the Prudential Tower in Chicago does evoke the Rose Rottana Tower in Dubai - in this picture.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Sunset pano 1 vert by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

London









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sekano-photo/10552814763/in/explore-2013-10-29
by Sekanoº


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Office is all around by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Kowloon Peninsula, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Good golly, Miss Molly! ^^ When is our plane leaving! :cheers:


----------



## epin

GREEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT VERY VERY BEAUTYFULL :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


040113_30_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamccy/7781421774/in/photostream/
> by williamchu



Hk is the best, other cities had to queue behind her


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


时分 / quiet moment by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

I think this is the best photo of Hong Kong I've ever seen. In Hong Kong, New York and Rio seem to have gotten married. 



JuanPaulo said:


> Kowloon Peninsula, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## nexoquito

wonderfull


----------



## Denjiro

West Kowloon, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr

Dawn by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

QuantumX said:


> I think this is the best photo of Hong Kong I've ever seen.


Agreed, Hong Kong really is stunning. Great photo. Makes me sad that it was so gray and foggy on my visit.


----------



## hkron

HK


----------



## hkron

HK


----------



## hkron

HK


----------



## hkron




----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


NYC by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

castermaild55 said:


> http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1247934650.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/81915220.jpg


----------



## epin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/niphons...n/photostream/
_image hosted on *flickr*_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kundoy/...n/photostream/


----------



## QuantumX

I think it's time for me to invest in a wide-angle lens!:cheers:


----------



## ahehe_96

METRO MANILA


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


152 North Ave Beach Clouds lg by Art, on Smugmug


----------



## Denjiro

Flawless. :drool: ^^


----------



## NWTS

*Dubai* | United Arab Emirates


Welcome to the Future! by DanielKHC, on Flickr


A skyline of light by simon.betteridge, on Flickr


Impulse by DanielKHC, on Flickr


Dubai's Marina by Éole, on Flickr


Rooftop Dubai II by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

West of Freedom Tower in Autumn by whatisintheblackbox, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Tianjin

The Hai River and Tianjin skyline by World Bank Photo Collection, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Kunming

Kunming by MastaBaba, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Beijing

Beijing sunset panorama by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Dalian

dalian skyline by jutinyoung, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Shenzhen

Shenzhen Sunset by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Shanghai

未来 / future by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Hong Kong

Hong Kong Skyline by Kal Celane, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Macau

Macau Skyline by KKChong, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Taipei

Taipei Panorama View at Night 燈火萬家城四畔 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Busan

Busan Panorama View at Night 燈火萬家城四畔 by from0, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Seoul

Seoul Night View Panorama by tham87, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Tokyo

Tokyo Tower by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Osaka

Osaka by Night by WilliamBullimore, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Singapore

Electrifying Marina Bay! by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Kuala lumpur

Kuala Lumpur Panorama, 2013-01-12 by Hilman Bobo, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Bangkok

Bangkok Panorama by Jerry - Trimming of time and space, on Flickr


----------



## epin

*Sukhumvit BKK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/notjust...n/photostream/


----------



## epin

*ALL BKK ------------->>>*










Morning Bangkok Cityscape in Panoramic view by Natthawat Jamnapa, on Flickr









Sukhumvit soi by Osakabe Yasuo, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Courtesy of Toronto Neighbourhoods


----------



## Yellow Fever

- edit


----------



## NanoMini

Mumbai








http://iliketowastemytime.com/sites/default/files/mumbai-central.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Saigon








http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6016/5894430740_68d270dcf1_b.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Kuwait








http://www.grapevinekuwait.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/kuwait-beauty-5.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Manila








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_mjlsha.jpg/1110px-Makati_skyline_mjlsha.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Doha








http://www.globalccsinstitute.com/sites/default/files/news/2012/11/29/54131/doha.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Mecca








http://i.sabah.com.tr/sbh/2013/01/22/553682122257.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Dubai








http://www.ablazewithlight.com/cityscapes_dubai_DSC_0351_sRGB_y.jpg


----------



## Denjiro

NanoMini said:


> Saigon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6016/5894430740_68d270dcf1_b.jpg


That shot was taken a couple of years ago. :nuts:
This is Saigon in 2013..

aap_saigonriver29n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Bahrain

bahrain skyline by georgephotography, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

I have just travelled a tour around some cities in Asia. Next is Europe. See you later!


----------



## _Mort_

NanoMini said:


> Autumn is not sad season.


Late Autumn is.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Let's bring back the big boys....

*Hong Kong, China*


Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

another hot shot of my birth place. 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/10767305914/
by JB_1984


----------



## skanny

Best Panorama Of HK ===)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/godspeed70/10771395913/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That is indeed a very good angle..... and not a common one!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I love this picture of Hong Kong, it is not a common angle, and I love the colours, the skyline, the bridge, the haven, and these waterfront. Posted in the Best Skylines by 2025 Thread  (I have to repost it, it is an amazing photo, my wallpaper and the best Hong Kong picture I ever saw ) :applause:


Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamccy/7669990776/in/photostream/
> by williamchu


----------



## nameless dude

^^ Exactly. Whenever you see a picture promoting Hong Kong it's taken either from Tsim Sha Tsui or Victoria Peak, yet it's the underrepresented angles which show the true scale/beauty of the skyline. My favourite angles have got to be that one, and the one skanny posted (and in the video I posted a couple of pages back)


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*


----------



## QuantumX

I think this is my all-time favorite Hong Kong angle though. :cheers:



JuanPaulo said:


> Kowloon Peninsula, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

NYC


manhattanP1040254.jpg by -i-, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I think this is my all-time favorite Hong Kong angle though. :cheers:


I prefer that vantage point as well. It gives better context.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*


----------



## teresabaixue

a part of HongKong


Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamccy/7669990776/in/photostream/
> by williamchu


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## epin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9666575...7634987431585/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/drflint...7631586554448/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/drflint...7631586554448/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Those are certainly great pictures of Bangkok! :cheers:


----------



## epin

*NEW CBD IN PATTAYA CITY THAILAND*









มู๋ เฉยๆ


----------



## GdlMty

Mexico City


----------



## the man from k-town

Hong Kong has this special sea-skyline-mountain scenery and this greatly designed Towers, which is unique in the world imo. NYC has the most iconic Buildings with ESB and Chrysler,etc. but this wow- effect isn't as big as HK i think.


----------



## skanny

The most impressive thing in hong kong's skyline is without doubt the density wich is really the highest in the world !


----------



## Frozt

^^
The highest density is in the Dubai Marina


----------



## QuantumX

the man from k-town said:


> Hong Kong has this special sea-skyline-mountain scenery and this greatly designed Towers, which is unique in the world imo. NYC has the most iconic Buildings with ESB and Chrysler,etc. but this wow- effect isn't as big as HK i think.


Yes, Hong Kong has it all with the skyline and the scenery.



skanny said:


> The most impressive thing in hong kong's skyline is without doubt the density wich is really the highest in the world !


Do you think it's more dense thant midtown Manhattan?


----------



## Archaean

QuantumX said:


> Yes, Hong Kong has it all with the skyline and the scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's more dense thant midtown Manhattan?


In terms of residential probably but no other place in the world has the office density that Manhattan has. 500 million square feet on a 23 square mile piece of land.


----------



## skanny

QuantumX said:


> Do you think it's more dense thant midtown Manhattan?


In terms of office buildigs density , I would say NYc , but if we talk in general ( residential , office , retail/Commercial ect...) , HK is just ahead , residential density in mid levels is just awesome !



Frozt said:


> ^^
> The highest density is in the Dubai Marina


Dubai's Marina is the densest when it comes to supertalls density , that's ll IMO !


----------



## epin

*SUKHUMVIT BANGKOK*


_image hosted on *flickr*_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldsai...n/photostream/


----------



## skanny

*Tokyo *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertakacs/7955432536/in/pool-1000views-of-tokyotower/


----------



## WingWing

Lion City 



JoSin said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yogacill/10875337283/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/draken413o/10832925685/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Neighbourhood

Toa Payoh Panorama by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr












RafflesCity said:


> Density





RafflesCity said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Streetlight Of Love (Explore 11/13/13) by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*109th Santa Claus Parade: **Toronto*


----------



## epin

*BANGKOK from air*










*SUKHUMVIT BANGKOK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldsai...n/photostream/ 



*SATHORN BANGKOK*









*WWW.AEY.ME*


----------



## WingWing

Seoul


Seoul by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul


Seoul by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## epin

*South Bangkok zone*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotm...n/photostream/ 
__________________


----------



## wespje1990

In numbers not the biggest skyline, but quality wise, Chicago and London are the finest looking skylines i can think of.


----------



## Yellow Fever

- edit


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen skyline :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Shenzhen's getting so much better. Before it was just big, now it's also building great looking skyscrapers. I don't think it's at that top echelon yet, but will be soon.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Futian CBD's skyline is already amazing and it will improve much with Ping An and Gamdale Gangxia Tower. In addition the Futian skyline will be combined better and better with the skyline of Louhu district. But I think Nanshan's skyline will be even better because there aren't so much boxes and the highs are much more balanced. And there are also much buildings planned between Nanshan and Futian, but I think it would be pretty hard to combine these skylines... We will see. Judging on the videos Qianhai's skyline will be the most epic at the end but it is to speculative a the moment. I just hope that all this great projects aren't destroyed by a financial crisis at the end. My current ranking of Shenzhen is 9th or 10th in my top 10 list.
My top 10 ranking (these are rough positions, that can change pretty fast. But the approximately ranking is correct):
1. New York (Amazing buildings, and an absulutely classy skyline. It will be hard for other cities to beat New York sometime.)
2. Hong Kong (A city of the future with too much buildings to count and most of the taller ones are amazing.)
3. Shanghai (So many tall buildings in one CBD, it looks just awesome)
4. Chicago (Same as New York, but much shorter and I am not a fan of Chicago's supertalls, because of that "only" position 4)
5. Guangzhou (Love the Canton Tower and the layout of the main skyline)
6. Dubai (I don't like that the skyline is so unbalanced because of Burj Khalifa, 800m is just too tall if no 500m or 600m building is near there to balance it IMO. Also the skyline is not this great at daytime because the designs of many building are not that good, that's why the city with most supertalls isn't ranked that high. But it is my position 3 or 4 when we are talking about nighttimeskylines.)
7. Toronto (I like how CN-Tower is dominating the skyline, and normally I don't really like dominating buildings )
8. Singapur (So futuristic and looks perfect, the only problem is that there are too less buildings and the skyline is not that big.)
9. Shenzhen (A bit too much log homes, but like I said it will be much more epic in the future and is my number 1 candidate to beat NY as world's best skyline sometimes, but for now it is Number 9 in my ranking.)
10. Moscow (Amazing and creative buildings making a good Number 10 skyline.)


----------



## Sorianodepro

And What about Benidorm (Spain)? I know that it is not playing in the same league that NYC or HK, but is there any other city with only 70.000 habs and more skyscrapers or impresive skyline?


----------



## QuantumX

- edit


----------



## lochinvar

Looking south or view from the south?


----------



## QuantumX

lochinvar said:


> Looking south or view from the south?


This is from the south looking north. I hadn't noticed what they had actually said.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

TowerVerre:) said:


> Futian CBD's skyline is already amazing and it will improve much with Ping An and Gamdale Gangxia Tower. In addition the Futian skyline will be combined better and better with the skyline of Louhu district. But I think Nanshan's skyline will be even better because there aren't so much boxes and the highs are much more balanced. And there are also much buildings planned between Nanshan and Futian, but I think it would be pretty hard to combine these skylines... We will see. Judging on the videos Qianhai's skyline will be the most epic at the end but it is to speculative a the moment. I just hope that all this great projects aren't destroyed by a financial crisis at the end. My current ranking of Shenzhen is 9th or 10th in my top 10 list.
> My top 10 ranking (these are rough positions, that can change pretty fast. But the approximately ranking is correct):
> 1. New York (Amazing buildings, and an absulutely classy skyline. It will be hard for other cities to beat New York sometime.)
> 2. Hong Kong (A city of the future with too much buildings to count and most of the taller ones are amazing.)
> 3. Shanghai (So many tall buildings in one CBD, it looks just awesome)
> 4. Chicago (Same as New York, but much shorter and I am not a fan of Chicago's supertalls, because of that "only" position 4)
> 5. Guangzhou (Love the Canton Tower and the layout of the main skyline)
> 6. Dubai (I don't like that the skyline is so unbalanced because of Burj Khalifa, 800m is just too tall if no 500m or 600m building is near there to balance it IMO. Also the skyline is not this great at daytime because the designs of many building are not that good, that's why the city with most supertalls isn't ranked that high. But it is my position 3 or 4 when we are talking about nighttimeskylines.)
> 7. Toronto (I like how CN-Tower is dominating the skyline, and normally I don't really like dominating buildings )
> 8. Singapur (So futuristic and looks perfect, the only problem is that there are too less buildings and the skyline is not that big.)
> 9. Shenzhen (A bit too much log homes, but like I said it will be much more epic in the future and is my number 1 candidate to beat NY as world's best skyline sometimes, but for now it is Number 9 in my ranking.)
> 10. Moscow (Amazing and creative buildings making a good Number 10 skyline.)


No place for Guangzhou in top 10?


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/empty_quarter/


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Faisal Shourov said:


> No place for Guangzhou in top 10?


It is my number 5


----------



## Faisal Shourov

TowerVerre:) said:


> It is my number 5


Lol I don't understand how I missed it :bash: :lol:


----------



## skyscraper_b055

delete


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steviedstewart/10967514083/in/explore-2013-11-20
by steviedstewart


----------



## epin

*SATHORN CBD IN BKK*


















by*www.aey.me*


----------



## nomarandlee

QuantumX said:


> This is from the south looking north. I hadn't noticed what they had actually said.


No. Its actually from the north looking south.


----------



## azey

Kuala Lumpur



UjaiDidida said:


> Kuala Lumpur from Bukit Tabur by Sarmu, on Flickr





guy4versa said:


> @yaman ibrahim


----------



## azey

Kuala Lumpur



Persie said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3883304014603&set=o.185890584781484&type=1&theater





Persie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=532257930138920&set=o.185890584781484&type=1&theater





Persie said:


> Kuala Lumpur City Center 2 by ahmad sharil @ s'rell, on Flickr


----------



## Hager86

В Москве есть много отличных небоскребов
In Moscow, there are plenty of great skyscrapers


----------



## oliver999

little universe said:


> *Beijing CBD Area*
> Chaoyang District, East Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Landmark Skyline by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ​


北京


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Nexxd said:


>


Credit to Nexxd

Add on my neighbourhood area where i lived


Untitled by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## Jewish

From "Rate Our Skylines" Toronto Thread

Taken on November 11



Arkitexture said:


> Source


----------



## NanoMini

Top 3 skylines of the world:
Hong Kong has the most skyscrapers of the world. (6 skyscrapers >= 300m, 294 skyscrapers >= 150m, 7896 buildings>=35m)
New York has the most skyscrapers of good quality. (6 skyscrapers >= 300m, 227 skyscrapers >= 150m, 6504 buildings>=35m)
Dubai has the most supertalls of the world. (18 skyscrapers >= 300m, 153 skyscrapers>= 150m, 568 buildings>=35m)


----------



## NanoMini

Top 3 skylines 0f the world








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...4px-Hong_Kong_Skyline_Restitch_-_Dec_2007.jpg








http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/NEW_YORK_SKYLINE_AT_SUNSET_Wallpaper_uy2jj.jpg








http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Dubia-fog-1024x768.jpg


----------



## isaidso

Courtesy of Michael Mahovlich









Courtesy of Matthew


Skyline: Toronto from Oakville by KWPashuk, on Flickr


----------



## Haiyan.

*SUKHUMVIT BKK*

_image hosted on *flickr*_









Panoramic Benchakitti Park by notjustnut, on Flickr
_image hosted on *flickr*_









Benjakitti Park by golfztudio, on Flickr


----------



## Haiyan.

*CHAO PHRAYA RIVERSIDE* * BKK*








Bangkok River Residential Precinct by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_








[/URL]
Bangkok River Skyline #1 by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## Melbourne Muse

Melbourne








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## WingWing

I love Eureka 88, and wish to go back there again. The building really beautiful, like a thermometer design. Stunning and tall.


----------



## nameless dude

And just one more of Melbourne for good measure:









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/10938679494_e6d415e808_h.jpg


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*








Jakarta by Mike Villa, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta - #2 by Fadil Rifkiyuda, on flickr









Early Sunset Over Jakarta - #2 by Fadil Rifkiyuda, on flickr









Jakarta at Dusk by Prayudi Hartono, on flickr









kuningan day view









Aerial Photography Jakarta Sudirman by Kaufik Anril, on flickr









De javu by, Bayu Adhi on flickr









ITC Fatmawati Panorama by Fadhlur Rahman, on flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Saigon, Ho chi minh city, one of most skylines, not the best skyline.
2/3 skyline of center of Saigon.

a2 của NanoMini, trên Flickr
1/5

a1 của NanoMini, trên Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Saigon's largest city in Vietnam, the second is Hanoi. However, Saigon has no any supertall, just one iconic of the world(268m).









http://www.atea.fr/acdc_led/images/projets/bitexco_financial_03.jpg

It's more fun from Saigon, this's just one of most skylines of the world, not the best skyline.


Size of center of Hanoi của NanoMini, trên Flickr


Size of center of Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr


----------



## ahehe_96

20 years from now what future skyline would it look like 








cebu sky line !!!


----------



## ram65

*BKK KING BIRTH DAY 05/12/2013*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hahaham...n/photostream/


----------



## civil facts

New york and hong kong r the greatest skylines and the rest follows.
Among the rest the competitive cities are dubai, shanghai, chicago, singapore, tokyo.


----------



## Zack Fair

T.O.

Toronto skyline and boats by Vincent Demers - vincentphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgaudard/11242709376/sizes/o/in/photolist-i8tPNQ-i8nQCL-i8b25d-i8aiwc-i86ips-i7UQZy-i7UbZp-i7TMuY-i7UkrA-dcdVoy-i7HP8j-i7Drat-i7x5fq-i7keGL-i7keJQ-i7kNN2-i7ae3t-i79JoL-i78AiZ-i78BaD-i79qTH-i78LdE-i78MjN-i77PgJ-i73FV9-i736r9-i73tcy-i73Vmr-i72GEX-i6ZAfh-i6Yahf-i6TWWZ-i6RjZf-i6NMC9-i6Phsx-i6MwRB-i6M53E-i6LEsT-i6LV2n-i6JGxE-i6FD8u-i6FmKN-i6FhWB-i6FPjP-i6EaaC-i6Cx91-i6A19C-i6yN9j-i6yPia-i6wZiN-i6vdAn/



















images/pictures flickr par/by sgaudard. paris la defense


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/meridithb/11238725633/
by Meridith112

Chicago skyline view from the Adler Planetarium


----------



## Denjiro

_Shenzhen_
*Scroll>>*









From Wikipedia










From Wikipedia


----------



## Denjiro

_Saigon, Paris of the Orient._ *(scroll -->>)*


aap_sgdowntown94n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown_ts03n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown96n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown95n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*S E O U L*
_South Korea_









by *roevin*, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## WingWing

WOW! Shenzhen day by day getting more massive


here SINGAPORE



Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Singapore skyline at night by clippersquaytraveluk, on Flickr


City Blues by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


View over Singapore by ThisNameFits, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper_b055

Jakarta


----------



## ahehe_96

KALAKHANG MAYNILA 
METRO MANILA 








I do not own this picture!

WIDEEER !


----------



## evilstewie

Best in world
new york

best in asia
hong kong

best in europe
london

best in africa
cape town

best in south america
panama

best in oceania
melbourne


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


The 94th III by Luke Strothman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Top 10 for now:

#1 New York, 9.7/10 (+++)
#2 Hong Kong, 9.5/10 (-)
#3 Shanghai, 9.4/10 (+)
#4 Chicago, 9.2/10 (--)
#5 Dubai, 9.0/10 (++)

#6 Guangzhou, 8.5/10 (++)
#7 Toronto, 8.4/10 (++)
#8 Shenzhen, 8.2/10 (++++)
#9 Melbourne, 8.1/10 (~)
#10 Tokyo, 8.0/10 (~)

*Prognosis: *

"+": adding enough buildings
"++": boom
"+++": massive boom
"++++": beyond belief :smug:

"~": neutral

"-": slow construction
"--": losing ground
"---": stagnation
"----": decline


----------



## lochinvar

"best in south america - panama"

Panama was South America during the time of Simon Bolivar.


----------



## the man from k-town

true king 


Hong Kong Skyline + lasers von mattgilb13 auf Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11306243573/


Hong Kong Skyline von Bevis Chin auf Flickr


Hong Kong Skyline Night_18 von smarra1970 auf Flickr


Hong Kong The Peak von Wang Guowen (gw.wang) auf Flickr


----------



## ram65

*BKK*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152033009832716&set=gm.662757243777044&type=1&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201034932259340&set=gm.661287187257383&type=1&theater


----------



## ram65

shang hai very nice


----------



## ram65

wanna see sysney


----------



## NanoMini

Hong Kong

Sunset Over Hong Kong Harbor by Atticus Finch!, on Flickr

Sunrise over Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dubai


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*KL*

KLCC Morning Blues by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## craperskys

if it comes to the worlds best skylines i'm into authentic, honest and truly iconic skyines.
With this in mind, nothing beats NYC, Chicago & Co for me.


----------



## ram65

US EMBRASSY


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon - Vietnam


aap_saigonriver32n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown104n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown103n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Moscow*

Skyscrapers of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense





































images http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Denjiro

*Toronto*

Toronto Waterfront by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

click on the link to see the real skyline, a mix of thousands of skyscraper with greenery lush in the city!

http://www.airpano.ru/files/Singapore/2-2?scene=h8&?ath=-52.45&?atv=30.64&?fov=120.0

http://www.airpano.ru/files/Singapore/2-2?scene=h8&?ath=-52.45&?atv=30.64&?fov=120.0


Keppel Bay by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Orchard View by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Orchard by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Boat Quay by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Shenton Way by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> Keppel Bay by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Singapore takes some architectural chances I wish more cities would take. I saw this proposal a few years back and glad to see the finished product. Well done Singapore!


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Singapore takes some architectural chances I wish more cities would take.


We're hoping to see some of that down here during this boom, but it's hard with so many greedy developers looking to make a buck without "wasting" money on ornamentation. 

I guess you noticed the major spam attack we just recently had. Man, that took some real work to clean up.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> We're hoping to see some of that down here during this boom, but it's hard with so many greedy developers looking to make a buck without "wasting" money on ornamentation.
> 
> I guess you noticed the major spam attack we just recently had. Man, that took some real work to clean up.


Yes, and it looks like we just got hit by Spam Attack 2.

Regarding cities spending on great architecture, it really boils down to what the market demands. If a developer is catering to a sophisticated, monied target market, they'll spend the money for top notch design. 

Over the last 20 years Toronto has been roundly criticized for the quality of its architecture and it was a valid criticism. Torontonians didn't demand great architecture so developers didn't offer it. The older building stock is very good so it wasn't always that way. Fortunately design has gotten better each passing year and the standards are much better than they were even 5 years ago. We're not there yet, but we're at least moving in the right direction.

Miami will get great architecture if people in Miami demand it. Btw, what is someone from Miami called? A Miamite?


----------



## Denjiro

isaidso said:


> Btw, what is someone from Miami called? A Miamite?


The demonym for the people from Miami is *Miamian*. :check:


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon*

1 by MrZoom 0909256253, on Flickr

Chiều Sàigon by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr

Restaurant boat by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Yes, and it looks like we just got hit by Spam Attack 2.


Yes, I see. Yellow Fever took care of that one, and it was even more work. I don't think I was up early enough. 



isaidso said:


> Miami will get great architecture if people in Miami demand it.


I hope so. All I can do is inspire them through pictures. 



isaidso said:


> Btw, what is someone from Miami called? A Miamite?


Yes, it is Miamian. Miamite sounds like a small insect from Miami. I am a Miami mite. I try to keep them off the plants. :lol::cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Seoul Far, Seoul Good



citypia said:


> Flickr에서 Almer Frades님의 MoonRiver Han
> 
> Bonus, Seoul at the distance.
> 
> Flickr에서 Almer Frades님의 Autumn Rising


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Yes, it is Miamian. Miamite sounds like a small insect from Miami. I am a Miami mite. I try to keep them off the plants. :lol::cheers:


Miamian sounds much better. The other one is too close to mite but it also sounds too close to Marmite, that awful spread that Australians like. Or is that vegiemite? :dunno:


----------



## ram65

*LUMPINI *









Lumpinee park by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Miamian sounds much better. The other one is too close to mite but it also sounds too close to Marmite, that awful spread that Australians like. Or is that vegiemite? :dunno:


Oh, God! I don't know. Sounds like something I don't want to try though. I bought the 2014 World Almanac and Book of Facts today. Toronto has a pretty inpressive list in there.


----------



## ram65

*Today! Central world square @ Ratchadamri street Bangkok*

* READY COUNTDOWN TO 2014 * 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## ram65

*PATTAYA CITY THAILAND*









http://pantip.com/topic/30780667
*







*
*http://pantip.com/topic/30780667 31/12/2013 pattaya city*


----------



## ram65

*PATTAYA THAILAND @NIGHT*










http://pantip.com/topic/30780667


----------



## QuantumX

What makes this one of the world's best skyline? Why are you posting this?


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Oh, God! I don't know. Sounds like something I don't want to try though. I bought the 2014 World Almanac and Book of Facts today. Toronto has a pretty inpressive list in there.


God, I forgot all about that publication. I used to buy it when I was in grade school. What's it a list of and which one did you buy, the US edition or the regular one?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> God, I forgot all about that publication. I used to buy it when I was in grade school. What's it a list of and which one did you buy, the US edition or the regular one?


I'm not sure. What's the difference? I'm talking about the list of tall buildings in North American cities. Toronto has a pretty impressive list there this year with your most recent boom. Miami's list hasn't changed much this year, but should next year with a lot of new projects starting in 2014.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I'm not sure. What's the difference? I'm talking about the list of tall buildings in North American cities. Toronto has a pretty impressive list there this year with your most recent boom. Miami's list hasn't changed much this year, but should next year with a lot of new projects starting in 2014.


Ah right, in the US there's naturally just the US edition. In Canada and elsewhere they used to publish another version that was less US focused. It didn't have that big US section at the front and they substituted it with more 'world lists'. You had the option of buying that version or the US edition with tons more US content. I wouldn't know if they still have 2 versions these days.

I take it the top 4 north American cities in that tall buildings list are New York, Chicago, Toronto, and Miami in that order? Or is Panama City in 4th? If they are, you'll surely pass them soon. I'll have to go down to the book store and have a look.


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*









Sky High by Hengki Koentjoro, on flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

*Toronto*


The Vibrant City by Jack Landau, on Flickr


P85C2768 by sharkz.com, on Flickr


IMG_3622(3) by JStokez, on Flickr


toronto skyline by (robcee), on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I take it the top 4 north American cities in that tall buildings list are New York, Chicago, Toronto, and Miami in that order? Or is Panama City in 4th? If they are, you'll surely pass them soon. I'll have to go down to the book store and have a look.


Yes, you are correct, but they don't list Panama City. Not sure why.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Yes, you are correct, but they don't list Panama City. Not sure why.


Likely due to our blind spot towards areas of this continent that aren't Canada or the US. I've even seen some companies omit Mexico.


----------



## isaidso

Zack Fair said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> The Vibrant City by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Not bad considering neither the CBD or CN Tower is in that shot.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Likely due to our blind spot towards areas of this continent that aren't Canada or the US. I've even seen some companies omit Mexico.


I'm looking for the Miami list to explode next year. I bought one this year just to compare it with next year. Nice shot of Toronto density. ^^ That reminds me. I'd better make reservations soon.


----------



## isaidso

We're counting on you to keep us updated on Miami. Toronto? Late June, early July and you'll be here for the 'fun'.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I take it the top 4 north American cities in that tall buildings list are New York, Chicago, Toronto, and Miami in that order? Or is Panama City in 4th? If they are, you'll surely pass them soon. I'll have to go down to the book store and have a look.


Well, I did a count this morning between Miami and Houston, and while Miami does have a longer list of buildings over 500 feet tall, because Houston has taller buildings, it beats Miami by 2,190 feet with buildings over 500 feet tall. We'll have far more than that under construction later this year.


----------



## Jamıryo

Istanbul - Levent








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr607/...tanbul1434.jpg


----------



## ram65

BANGKOK 2014

Resize the photo please.


----------



## ram65

*Bangkok2014*


----------



## Denjiro

Jamıryo;110164840 said:


> Istanbul - Levent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr607/...tanbul1434.jpg


Sapphire looks excellent in this shot. :happy:


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon*

P1160444 by Metal_fx3, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

*MEDELLÌN, COLOMBIA*


Medellín se transforma para la vida por alcaldiademed, en Flickr​


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago #0041 by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper_b055

*Pyongyang, North Korea*


----------



## Andre Goth

In the category of the cities with _less _than *150,000 hab*, certainly, the best skyline:

Balneário Camboriu, Brazil:


Vista aérea del Balneario Camboriú, Brasil por Gastón S., no Flickr


BC por v.santiagoo, no Flickr


Balneário Camboriú skyline. por Dircinha -, no Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

How tall is the tallest building here?


----------



## Andre Goth

QuantumX said:


> How tall is the tallest building here?


Today the tallest building of Balneário Camboriu:

Villa Serena (Towers A and B): 164m (538 ft)

Under Construction:

Infinity Coast:	240m (787 ft) year of conclusion:2016
Yatchouse Residence Club Towers 1 and 2: 234m (767 ft)	year of conclusion:2019
Sky Tower: 210m (688 ft)	year of conclusion:2015	
Epic Tower: 209m (685 ft) year of conclusion:2016


----------



## WingWing

^^ sometimes u dont need a supertall to make skyline good


----------



## WingWing

Hi, Singapore again 

Singapore


Kite Over Garden By the Bay by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Kite Marina South, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Raffles Place Singapore, Ships by u07ch, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

This last one we've seen before. May we see another Singapore aerial from ma different angle?


----------



## wino

I think it's the best set of Singapore I've seen so far.
(that shows the quantity of buildings in the city)


The usual ones are the clean shot at the Marina waterfront.
This set actually is a refreshment from the usual.


----------



## wino

Some of Manila's CBDs

Makati









booming Bonifacio


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago










http://www.flickr.com/photos/delobbo/12184780073/in/contacts/
by Rasidel Slika


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

edit


----------



## ram65

i move posting in Next page:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

This was a very good selection to post. ^^ :cheers:


----------



## ram65

*ASOK ZONE BANGKOK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkayjha...n/photostream/


----------



## ram65

QuantumX said:


> This was a very good selection to post. ^^ :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## QuantumX

*Shenzen!*


----------



## ram65

^^ hno: oh my god / Why you do not specify a city name:nuts:


----------



## QuantumX

ram65 said:


> ^^ hno: oh my god / Why you do not specify a city name:nuts:


Oh, sorry! That's *Shenzen!*


----------



## ram65

QuantumX said:


> Oh, sorry! That's *Shenzen!*


^^
OH! THANK YOU SO MUCH!.I hope you Will not forget it

*Shenzen! very nice:cheers: *


----------



## QuantumX

_*Guangzhou*_

Do forgive me though if I forget how to spell the names!:lol::cheers:^^


----------



## SoaD

*BOGOTÀ, COLOMBIA*










*CARTAGENA, COLOMBIA*


----------



## Denjiro

Shanghai
*Asian Domination *


平静的日出/Calm sunrise by casper shaw, on Flickr


充满惊喜的日出/A sunrise full of surprises by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon


Pullman Saigon Centre by JK Photograph, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom_the_big_cat/12188592986/sizes/l/in/contacts/


Pullman Saigon Centre by JK Photograph, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Denjiro said:


> *Asian Domination *


It's true! Five Chinese cities are considered to be in the top 10 in the world now with Bangkok in the top 10 as well.

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## wino

^^ Wow, is that the latest list?



NVM.. It's a bit old. I've seen it before.


----------



## wino

14 "East Asian" cities in the top 20.

+1 Dubai


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> ^^ Wow, is that the latest list?
> 
> 
> 
> NVM.. It's a bit old. I've seen it before.


But it is the latest list considering we have to wait until the end of the year before we get a 2014 list. We might not be able to keep Chicago in the top 10, unless they start building a lot more.


----------



## MDguy

QuantumX said:


> It's true! Five Chinese cities are considered to be in the top 10 in the world now with Bangkok in the top 10 as well.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


This is a mathematical attempt to rate the impressiveness of skylines, not aesthetics. If we were going by height, there would be no thread because we would have the answer to 'best' skyline. But, there is no real answer!


----------



## QuantumX

MDguy said:


> This is a mathematical attempt to rate the impressiveness of skylines, not aesthetics. If we were going by height, there would be no thread because we would have the answer to 'best' skyline. But, there is no real answer!


And that's why I said *considered!* :cheers:

You could have a skyline with great height, but with little density to match the height (Dubai) or you could have great density, but not much height (Sao Paolo). The list above also shows Miami to be third in the U.S. behind New York and Chicago with the number of tall buildings overall, but several U.S. cities have buildings that are taller. The Shanghai skyline is huge, but very spread out while New York has density to go with height in Manhattan.


----------



## ram65

nice


univer said:


> *Shenzhen --:lol:*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517647&page=330


----------



## MDguy

QuantumX said:


> And that's why I said *considered!* :cheers:
> 
> You could have a skyline with great height, but with little density to match the height (Dubai) or you could have great density, but not much height (Sao Paolo). The list above also shows Miami to be third in the U.S. behind New York and Chicago with the number of tall buildings overall, but several U.S. cities have buildings that are taller. The Shanghai skyline is huge, but very spread out while New York has density to go with height in Manhattan.


Oh I see. I guess I just don't think Impressive is the same as 'best'. I think Pittsburgh is more attractive than many cities toward the top of that list for example!


----------



## QuantumX

MDguy said:


> Oh I see. I guess I just don't think Impressive is the same as 'best'. I think Pittsburgh is more attractive than many cities toward the top of that list for example!


"Impressive" can be just as subjective as "best" depending on what most impresses an individual. For instance, the above referenced list, even though it places Miami third in the U.S. and in front of Houston. Houston still has more buildings over 200 meters tall outside of New York and Chicago, but many of Houston's tall buildings are spread throughout the city, giving Miami a more dense downtown skyline. Pittsburgh is more aesthetically appealing to you. In that regard, some people would place San Francisco 3d in the U. S. behind New York and Chicago. Seattle scores big in the U.S. and is often placed 3rd behind New York and Chicago. Singapore has no supertalls, but was in the top 10 for many years and now is placed 11th in the world by the above referenced list with nothing over 919 feet tall because of height restrictions. 


Downtown by Justin Qian, on Flickr


----------



## kofemord

dubai 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96532371&langid=5


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Putting Up The Numbers ! by pmarella, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


View From the 52nd Floor by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago skyline from the south by YoChicago1, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK Thailand 2014*------------>>











<A href="http://flic.kr/p/jqz5h8" target=_blank sl-processed="1">_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## wino

wow.. I like Chicago's compactness..


----------



## Denjiro

NYC


Top of the rock, from the Empire..Night by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago


Frigid City by benchorizo, on Flickr


Chicago High by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago


102113s_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr

123012_8n_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

univer said:


> *Shenzhen*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517647&page=330


It's a shame so very few people know of this city outside SSC...I really hope it gets more recognition in near future


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo


Tokyo Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Tsukiji by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow



Brad said:


>


----------



## hunser

Louis Colucci


----------



## QuantumX

I thought this thread was supposed to be about skylines, not mountain ranges.


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


>


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## WingWing

Moscow skyline really unique to me, nice


----------



## SoaD

*Cartagena, Colombia*







Renzo Alvarado







By LarryCon

*Miami, FL​*
















By LarryCon


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yochicago1/12227420995/in/contacts/
by YoChicago1 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yochicago1/12227829784/in/contacts/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I got cold from looking at those Chitown pictures! Brrrr....


----------



## isaidso

Cold winters kill off bacteria and disease carrying insects.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Cold winters kill off bacteria and disease carrying insects.


And snakes!


----------



## exxzite

_*Bangkok , Thailand*_


----------



## Denjiro

NYC


View of Lower Manhattan at twilight from Port Liberte, Jersey City by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Skyline Above The Lake by the dorsch, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

*Toronto*


Hey ducks, you are in my shot! by Jackman Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## Augustão d2

São Paulo

*User Marcio Staffa*










*User FANN*


----------



## WingWing

^^ too near


----------



## Augustão d2

^^Sorry, the intention was to have a third but this not appeared:










http://argosfoto.photoshelter.com/image/I0000f_URxzbKrN0


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Jakarta by kalmet, on flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Saturday morning jog by Thomas O'Brien Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*


:drool:


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*
The Royal Bangkok Sports Club​


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


Moscow 29-01-14-3 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Hong Kong


A foggy morning by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Panama City









Panoramica Ciudad de Panama-Reducida by Bernai Velarde, on Flickr


Panama Skyline by chexuhr, on Flickr


Panama Skyline hdr by Insology.com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


canton skyline by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## Augustão d2

Chicago

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/delobbo/ on flckr


----------



## ram65

BANGKOK


----------



## QuantumX

*NEW YORK*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artolog/136270121/in/photostream/


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


source are cited here!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


The Skyline from Montrose Harbor by Kerfuffle~, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

http://samhorine.tumblr.com/post/72506759788/new-york-city-december-2013


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















BY NAIMFADIL


----------



## ram65

BANGKOK










WWW.AEY.COM 
__________________


----------



## Denjiro

*Melbourne*


City skyline, Melbourne by panoramic74, on Flickr


Morning Fog by panoramic74, on Flickr


Ring of Fire by panoramic74, on Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago, -26ºC / -15ºF by the dorsch, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago


The City of Cold Shoulders by benchorizo, on Flickr

Chicago #0060 by benchorizo, on Flickr

Chicago After Dark #3486 by benchorizo, on Flickr

Distant by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA
Ayala Avenue in Makati,MM








20131116_132904_Richtone by distintcperspective, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

SATHORN BANGKOK----------->>









*WWW.AEY.ME*


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA
View from NAIA overlooking Makati & Ortigas...








_credits to Marcos Detourist_


----------



## ram65

BANGKOK 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/1057208...68056/sizes/h/


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA
2013 photo of Makati skyline








DSC_8995 by MakatiBoySSC, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

TOKYO 


Ukiyo-e in Modern by 45tmr, on Flickr


Twilight Blue, Tokyo by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Shanghai 


残阳 / the setting sky von blackstation auf Flickr

Hong Kong, my No.1


HKG Panorama HDR von Pixel Works auf Flickr


Victoria Peak - Hong Kong von Ahmedskaya! auf Flickr


DSC_0133 von YKevin1979 auf Flickr

KL 

by rh89 on flickr


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA
---Manila Bay


wynngd said:


> photo by me


----------



## Denjiro

KUALA LUMPUR 


Kuala Lumpur Grand View by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto, Canada by Julia Medeiros Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*





























Singapore Skyline View From Marina Barrage After Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Sun Glow by My Pixel Magic, on Flick

Night at Chinatown (Singapore) by spintheday, on Flickr



AND the pride of Singaporean


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*


canada life by Bob is my uncle, on Flickr


Toronto, 5ive - crane by gvfx.net, on Flickr


Toronto 11/01/2014 by gvfx.net, on Flickr


after the storm. by alyssaBLACK., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Singapore needs a supertall to reach the top 3! It's got density and quality. And height too. Just needs a supertall! Or two! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> Singapore needs a supertall to reach the top 3! It's got density and quality. And height too. Just needs a supertall! Or two! :cheers:


Height restrictions, aviation safety.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> Height restrictions, aviation safety.


I know. What a shame :bash:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


The Chicago Skyline by Andrew_M_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong by Loïc Vendrame Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## vonbingen

Reside photo!


----------



## wino

I thought you were just trolling until i scrolled to the right.. :lol:


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> I thought you were just trolling until i scrolled to the right.. :lol:


It is trolling and I've told him he is going to have to downsize the photo. We can't have people posting photos this big.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









http://imglf2.ph.126.net/7cRJnHkgtivXwrpoootsBw==/2856971013713602919.jpg


----------



## Fabricio JF

Gold Coast, Australia









Gold Coast by Matthew Kenwrick, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

QuantumX said:


> Very interesing skyline shot. How tall are the four tallest towers?


According to some data base pages, the height of the Cartagena's tallest buildings is between 410 feet and 469 feet.


----------



## QuantumX

Fabricio JF said:


> According to some data base pages, the height of the Cartagena's tallest buildings is between 410 feet and 469 feet.


Thank you!


----------



## CharlesMendez

Fabricio JF said:


> According to some data base pages, the height of the Cartagena's tallest buildings is between 410 feet and 469 feet.


No. The tallest building in Cartagena is Grand Bay. Its 170 meters (about 566 ft)

Right now, it's under construction a building (which will be a Hyatt Hotel) that will have 190 mts (about 633 ft) and ome more (also an Hotel) that will have 180 mts(Estelar Bocagrande)


----------



## Fabricio JF

CharlesMendez said:


> No. The tallest building in Cartagena is Grand Bay. Its 170 meters (about 566 ft)
> 
> Right now, it's under construction a building (which will be a Hyatt Hotel) that will have 190 mts (about 633 ft) and ome more (also an Hotel) that will have 180 mts(Estelar Bocagrande)


I'm sorry. I based it on data from Emporis, taking in account only completed building status in Cartagena. 
http://www.emporis.com/city/cartagena-colombia/all-buildings


----------



## CharlesMendez

Fabricio JF said:


> I'm sorry. I based it on data from Emporis, taking in account only completed building status in Cartagena.
> http://www.emporis.com/city/cartagena-colombia/all-buildings


Grand Bay was completed in 2011.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Someone needs to report a mistake to the very respectable Emporis team. :lol:


----------



## CharlesMendez

For data about tall buildings in Colombia I recommend this thread

It has pretty good standards(strict) for accepting height data of the buildings in Colombian cities.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*








[/url]
New York City by Larisa Shorina on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/6290391200/
by Гок


----------



## Fabricio JF

Toronto, Canada









Toronto Skyline from Woodsworth Res by michael.xia, on Flickr


----------



## dbk

SoaD said:


> *CARTAGENA- COLOMBIA*


This is a really lovely skyline! It proves that city do not need to has supertalls to be in the world's best.
go ahead and post more.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Busan, South Korea









동백섬 나들이 by mtonx, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*Lower Manhattan
*
PeteTsai


----------



## SoaD

dbk said:


> This is a really lovely skyline! It proves that city do not need to has supertalls to be in the world's best.
> go ahead and post more.


Oh thank you very much!!!
Everybody is welcome to Colombia!!! kay:


----------



## WingWing

Seoul





 view from YONGMA MOUNTAINS


----------



## THT-United

Kuala Lumpur









(Source - vincentloy.wordpress.com)


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon 



Sài Gòn về đêm by luquyen, on Flickr


Sài Gòn hoàng hôn by luquyen, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand​*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12454660754/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwanchai_k/12452766625/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro

Shanghai 



侵蚀 / erosion by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Calgary Skyline by Unknown Author, on VWVortex


----------



## Denjiro

Seoul 



Seoul scenery by gwnam.2008, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

MIAMI 










Sunset over Miami Skyline as we left on the cruise. Amazing! by Follow jennifermeskphotography, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

From New Jersey:

dsearls

Midtown:










Downtown:










Whole skyline:


----------



## JuDist199

SHANGHAI


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta :cheers:​


unity said:


> Bunderan HI by hanafichi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape by hanafichi, on Flickr





Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ11214-P7121 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7124 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7120 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7119 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr





Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## WingWing

^^ bro too near already


SINGAPORE

Urban Glow by draken413o, on Flickr


Elixir Valentino by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


Singapore River at Night by ShutterbugL, on Flickr

And singapore 'supertall looklike' latest addition


----------



## WingWing

Singapore (again)


Squall City by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore Central business district from Pinnacle Skybridge by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr



Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*SUKHUMVIT BKK*










_image hosted on *flickr*_










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ram65

*BKK*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*









source: TIA 



nazrey said:


>


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Lower Manhattan by DavidAyash, on Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze

*I think Dubai is coming to be the best world's skyline, but its just a personal opinion *


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12592717394/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12592379843/in/photostream/


----------



## Zack Fair

*Chicago*


----------



## QuantumX

I take it we're looking a Bangkok again! ^^


----------



## lochinvar

According to Bob Barker, "Come down, for getting it right, a car for you."


----------



## kevo123

ram65 said:


> I've often seen It is generally for the largest cities in Southeast Asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud


The largest city in Southeast Asia is Jakarta, world's 2nd most populated metropolitan area... not Bangkok, Bangkok only host the largest skyline.


----------



## lochinvar

He said 'largest cities.'


----------



## WingWing

lochinvar said:


> He said 'largest cities.'


Largest cities by population or size?


----------



## lochinvar

Either way. There are many large cities in SEA. But these two are largest cities of SEA. The largest city is Jakarta in population and size. It's just a case of semantics.


----------



## oliver999

Edited because of too many photos for one post and must be shots of a skyline. 



little universe said:


> Shanghai in the rain—在雨中的上海 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 林立/Stand in great numbers by casper shaw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr
> 
> ​


shanghai


----------



## Airman Kris™

Shanghai is no where close in my opinion for best skyline, even if you narrow it down to just Asia. Bangkok takes the cake.


----------



## WingWing

^^ you are seeing the Puxi part not the Pudong so its a diff skyline


----------



## lochinvar

We can always appreciate the beauty of each cities.


----------



## JuDist199

Airman Kris™ said:


> Shanghai is no where close in my opinion for best skyline, even if you narrow it down to just Asia. Bangkok takes the cake.


Funny comment right here..lol...scale,size.,metropolitan area of bangkok skyline stil.far behind shanghai...even the amount of the tallest building of bangkok skyline is a joke compare to shanghai..combine all SEA skyline stil cant on par with shanghai height..lol

tallest building of bangkok 
1.Baiyoke tower two -304m
2.The river tower one-266m
3.Reflection oceanfront 255m
the rest of tower below than 240m

shanghai
1.shanghai tower 632m
2.world financial centre 492m
3.oriental pearl tower 468m
4.u/c xujiahui tower 460m
5.Jin mao tower 421m
6.shimao international 333m
7.wheelock square 297m
more than 20 building taller than 250m

lol...for me bangkok is just like jakarta or sao paulo..no any iconic or signature tower....bangkok skyline is.not remarkable...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

new york new york new york
if we are talking about "high" skylines (with towers)

i dont think any eastern asian city can come close , or the ones in the middle east

most of them are new, fresh off the block lego bits that have been planted there over rather shorter amounts of time, its too planned, it has not natural or organic feel like new york or other western cities have

new york is like a massive maze with layers of towers from different eras, it has a darka and somewhat mystical feel compared to cities in the far east and thats something nothing can beat in my opinion
new york IS the original modern skyscraper skyline

its like comparing an ancient forest to a new park built in a residential town


----------



## little universe

JuDist199 said:


> Funny comment right here..lol...scale,size.,metropolitan area of bangkok skyline stil.far behind shanghai...even the amount of the tallest building of bangkok skyline is a joke compare to shanghai..combine all SEA skyline stil cant on par with shanghai height..lol
> 
> tallest building of bangkok
> 1.Baiyoke tower two -304m
> 2.The river tower one-266m
> 3.Reflection oceanfront 255m
> the rest of tower below than 240m
> 
> shanghai
> 1.shanghai tower 632m
> 2.world financial centre 492m
> 3.oriental pearl tower 468m
> 4.u/c xujiahui tower 460m
> 5.Jin mao tower 421m
> 6.shimao international 333m
> 7.wheelock square 297m
> more than 20 building taller than 250m
> 
> lol...for me bangkok is just like jakarta or sao paulo..no any iconic or signature tower....bangkok skyline is.not remarkable...



^^


And don't forget the U/C *Shanghai White Magnolia Plaza* at 319m. 

I'd assume he's a quite inward looking yankee who has absolutely no idea what's going on outside U.S. these days. 

Also have a look at his joining date, he's a newbie here. After spending some more time in SSC, i don't think he will make that harsh conclusion again.










*SHANGHAI / 上海*



Lokatse (Lujiazui) by Lord Shen, on Flickr


充满惊喜的日出/A sunrise full of surprises by casper shaw, on Flickr


闪耀都市/Bright city by casper shaw, on Flickr


shanghai～ by haitao studio, on Flickr


tall rich & handsome building.jpg by Dannyhu Vision, on Flickr


Overlook of the grand theatre.jpg by Dannyhu Vision, on Flickr


Cityscape at sunset by butternbear, on Flickr


Xujiahui by Lord Shen, on Flickr


小身体大能量/Small body contains large energy-fuji xm1 by casper shaw, on Flickr


期待 / expectation by blackstation, on Flickr


SHANGHAI VUG 茂悦酒吧摄记 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr




​


----------



## isaidso

I think they're encouraging people to limit posts to 5 photos.


----------



## WingWing

^^ can i say for one more time shanghai as world best?


----------



## little universe

^^

Pls add "one of the" that would make a lot of people feeling much better.  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *Pangzhi.G (空调汉江线)* from gaoloumi.com

























































​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *Pangzhi.G (空调汉江线)* from gaoloumi.com

























































​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen  / 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China





_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: 1788111






BarbaricManchurian said:


>



By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com












​


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago 



Chicago Before Dark by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

whats the difference between American cities and Chinese cities?

those chinese cities skyscrapers were built later.

To me now Chinese cities has progressed so much that they are on par with american cities

If we do apple to apple comparison, it will be;

-New York Vs Shanghai
-Chicago Vs Guangzhou
-Los Angeles Vs Nanjing
-San Fransisco Vs Shenzhen
-Philadelphia Vs Tianjin
-Boston Vs Beijing 
-Miami Vs Chongqing
-Honolulu vs Macau?

How about those chinese cities like Wuhan, Nanchang, Chengdu, Suzhou, Hangzhou, Haikou, Dalian, Harbin, Shenyang and the other cities?


----------



## QuantumX

There are already five Chinese cities among the top 10 in the world in terms of number of skyscrapers overall. There could be 8 before very long with Chinese cities knocking Chicago, Tokyo, and Bangkok out of the top 10.


----------



## nyarch21

WingWing said:


> whats the difference between American cities and Chinese cities?
> 
> those chinese cities skyscrapers were built later.
> 
> To me now Chinese cities has progressed so much that they are on par with american cities
> 
> If we do apple to apple comparison, it will be;
> 
> -New York Vs Shanghai
> -Chicago Vs Guangzhou
> -Los Angeles Vs Nanjing
> -San Fransisco Vs Shenzhen
> -Philadelphia Vs Tianjin
> -Boston Vs Beijing
> -Miami Vs Chongqing
> -Honolulu vs Macau?
> 
> How about those chinese cities like Wuhan, Nanchang, Chengdu, Suzhou, Hangzhou, Haikou, Dalian, Harbin, Shenyang and the other cities?


Hong Kong?


----------



## JuanPaulo

nyarch21 said:


> Hong Kong?


I agree that New York is Shanghai's counterpart and thus I would say Hong Kong is the same to Chicago if we put it in the context of WingWing's list.


----------



## isaidso

little universe said:


>


Design wise, these new office towers look so Canadian... especially the ones with the squared corners. Minimalist, glassy, and clean.


----------



## Zack Fair

I've just found this nice aerial view of Toronto:


Toronto from the Sky by JStokez, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

QuantumX said:


> There are already five Chinese cities among the top 10 in the world in terms of number of skyscrapers overall. There could be 8 before very long with Chinese cities knocking Chicag
> Chicago, Tokyo, and Bangkok out of the top 10.


This shows how the Chinese love skyscrapers. 

In the current 5 is hk included in the list?

Given the rank in china
1. Shanghai
2. Guangzhou
3. Shenzhen
4. Nanjing
5. Chongqing


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> This shows how the Chinese love skyscrapers.


The Chinese don't love skyscrapers any more than other nationalities. Skyscrapers construction depends upon the need for office and residential space. If you have 1.3 billion people, there will be high demand for both.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> The Chinese don't love skyscrapers any more than other nationalities. Skyscrapers construction depends upon the need for office and residential space. If you have 1.3 billion people, there will be high demand for both.




Yes in demand but though sometimes though office in demand, they dont build supertall unlike in china every big cities at least have one supertall.

U see japan high demand in office but lack in supertall the same to bangkok, jakarta, seoul and some european cities


----------



## isaidso

I doubt we'll see lots of super talls in Japan due to earthquake issues. If technology improves, perhaps. We'll probably see them in Jakarta and Seoul. Europe? They only started building tall about 20 years ago so they're about a century behind Canada, the US, and Australia in that regard. They're in catch up mode.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> I doubt we'll see lots of super talls in Japan due to earthquake issues. If technology improves, perhaps. We'll probably see them in Jakarta and Seoul. Europe? They only started building tall about 20 years ago so they're about a century behind Canada, the US, and Australia in that regard. They're in catch up mode.



China start building skyscrapers 10-20 years ago. Maybe for japan it is but for other cities had no reason for that.


----------



## QuantumX

WingWing said:


> This shows how the Chinese love skyscrapers.
> 
> In the current 5 is hk included in the list?
> 
> Given the rank in china
> 1. Shanghai
> 2. Guangzhou
> 3. Shenzhen
> 4. Nanjing
> 5. Chongqing


This is the list I'm referring to. It has Hong Kong at number 1 in the world. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## ram65

Top 10 :cheers:

1. Shanghai
2. Hong kong
3. Guangzhou
4. Shenzhen
5. Dubai
6. Nanjing
7. Chongqing
8. New york
9. Chicaco 
10.Bangkok


----------



## Sid Vicious

ram65 said:


> Top 10 :cheers:
> 
> 1. Shanghai
> 2. Hong kong
> 3. Guangzhou
> 4. Shenzhen
> 5. Dubai
> 6. Nanjing
> 7. Chongqing
> 8. New york
> 9. Chicaco
> 10.Bangkok



:scouserd:


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago 



022514_16 by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## #99

Dubai remind anyone of Benidorm?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









核心区 / the city core by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Sorry, Juan Paulo! As much as I like it, you have to downsize it. We just can't have everybody doing this. If we do it for one, we have to do it for all and then we have mess of a thread to pull up.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> Sorry, Juan Paulo! As much as I like it, you have to downsize it. We just can't have everybody doing this. If we do it for one, we have to do it for all and then we have mess of a thread to pull up.


Sometimes I wonder what size screens you all have. You must be surfing the threads on your smart phones, I imagine.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> Sometimes I wonder what size screens you all have. You must be surfing the threads on your smart phones, I imagine.


It's not so much a matter of what size screens people have. The large pics just slow down the website and make it more cumbersome to navigate it if we allow everyone to post such huge pics all the time.


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> China start building skyscrapers 10-20 years ago. Maybe for japan it is but for other cities had no reason for that.


China is a *developing* country, Europe is developed. Europe didn't need to build whole cities from the ground up because they already had existing buildings to house it all. Big big difference. Practically all high rise development in western countries is demand due to population growth and business growth. In China, that's not the case.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Skyline. by OT Kammah, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12713378583/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12696586264/in/photostream/


----------



## Khat

*BANGKOK*









<A href="http://flic.kr/p/kf3MXr" target=_blank sl-processed="1">_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## skyscraper_b055

Jakarta


----------



## Nick Holmes

NYC no doubt


----------



## Khat

1 HK
2 SH
3.NY
4.CC
5.BKK
6.SG
7.DB
8.SL
9.TLT
10.KL


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Must be difficult to write the city extended names.


----------



## WingWing

Whats SL? 

TLT= Toronto?

Boy u miss out guangzhou


----------



## little universe

"SL" is for Seoul, i'd assume.


----------



## lochinvar

SL - St. Louis
TLT - Subway hamburger for thyme, lettuce and tomato


----------



## WingWing

little universe said:


> "SL" is for Seoul, i'd assume.


I would love to put seoul in top 10 but some chinese cities really look great especially with their height and design


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## QuantumX

*CHICAGO!* ^^


----------



## Jay

Chicago is just incredible... a true gem to the US


----------



## WingWing

Yes its great but if chicago skyline as much as new york will be much more awesome.

Somehow i would rate chicago for its modern look and i would rate new york for classic skyline


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Skyline al tramonto... by Davide Greco, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Vancouver 



Vancouver from the summit of Grouse Mountain Ski resort by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

*BANGKOK*


----------



## JuDist199

SHANGHAI


----------



## JuDist199

Deleted


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK*

*







*


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Toronto from the Sky by JStokez, on Flickr









Downtown Toronto and North York by JStokez, on Flick


IMG_3622(3) by JStokez, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

its great to see so many projects in Toronto!


----------



## isaidso

Toronto is blooming and finally becoming the city it was always meant to be. It's been a long time coming (moving out of the shadow of Montreal and becoming Canada's principal city).


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Toronto is blooming and finally becoming the city it was always meant to be. It's been a long time coming.


The same can be said for Miami verbatim! ^^:cheers:


----------



## Augustão d2

Edit


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*


Gardens by the Bay by Plumbline, on Flickr


Gardens by the Bay by Plumbline, on Flickr


Singapore sunset by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by AlfonsT, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Those artificial 'palms' in Singapore are very interesting. Do they emit mist on a hot days?


----------



## inno4321

WingWing said:


> I would love to put seoul in top 10 but some chinese cities really look great especially with their height and design


Right Especially SHANGHI have AMAZING SKYLINE


----------



## inno4321

WingWing said:


> *SINGAPORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gardens by the Bay by Plumbline, on Flickr


^^

This is my BEST landmark architecture In singapore.

i really overwhelm by this one


----------



## hunser

*New York* - *Midtown Manhattan*

Mihai Andritoiu




stephen1855











Empty Quarter


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Braving the cold by snejana.iordanova, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago 



022814_40se_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## JuDist199

Shanghai


----------



## CSV

Awesome pics of shanghai :cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## Augustão d2

São Paulo









@rvcroffi by flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/bestblackguy
























https://vk.com/al_kors








https://vk.com/bestblackguy








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kgamboryan/


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*


Lily and the City by ZawWai09, on Flickr


The Road to El Dorado by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Skyscrapers over the Roofs by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Singapore Panorama by ZawWai09, on Flickr


The West by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

ram65 said:


> *BANGKOK*
> 
> *Full watching Video*


 

Graet city


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*



DSC02764 by davejwiz, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









http://nythroughthelens.com/


----------



## isaidso

An oldie, but still one of my favourite Toronto skyline photos is this one taken from the west in Etobicoke. That's a 4.5 km swath of skyscrapers from the lake to Yorkville. The southern tip of Manhattan to Central Park is 7.5 km with a 3 km gap in the middle, so not bad at all. 


City by the Lake by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Looking north from the financial district towards AURA U/C.









by Leftcoaster, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

_LA DEFENSE. PARIS_










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12979059503/in/photolist-kLV5cZ-kLUDVK-kLUE3P-kLEYMa-kLBUCc-kLvSRt-kLtH1n-kLfzrv-kL7hSc-kKZAjc-kKZAtk-kL1m68-kL2KiQ-kL1mSi-kL1kyB-kKZyQk-kKZzop-kKGasw-kKvVdP-kKpjLK-kKes2s-kGaN23-kJWdMV-kJYfED-gSzkGq-kJHN3a-kH2wst-kJA8sP-kJ5DCC-kJ5RLA-kJ3CwK-kGPcgr-dodLtC-e7h5MY-kHueuB-kHbpXr-kHccrk-kHbFwm-kHa6tH-kH7k8H-kH2CkQ-kH3t1L-kFMzeV-kGGpFu-kAw2qy-kGcp1D-kH3pLQ-kFiy1Y-kFbqfb-kFcnhr-kFe4Jf


----------



## little universe

*Pudong, Shanghai / 上海浦东*




_Forum_ said:


> *Photos copyright: KOKO BLACK*
> 
> March 2014.
> 
> Scroll ------------------->



​


----------



## WingWing

I am getting high with shanghai especially the shanghai tower.


----------



## Denjiro

NYC 



Untitled by NilsPix, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt / Germany*


----------



## desertpunk

*Kuala Lumpur*


Meet Me at the Muddy Confluence by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Hong Kong* _(even in a 2008 pic it looks great!)_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> I am getting high with shanghai especially the shanghai tower.


SHANG-HIGH :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









TO nights skyline by AlexanderAdams, on Flickr

The U Condo twins are just starting to peak into view on the bottom right: the white crane and red crane.


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12457826354/


----------



## ram65

^^wow


----------



## ram65

_*BANGKOK CITY*_

_








_http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotm...11094/sizes/h/

_image hosted on *flickr*_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/demio51...63876/sizes/h/


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*


----------



## Khat

Bangkok stunning so many skyscraper 

Singapore similar Saigon vietnam. Small town gradually grew <3 Love it


----------



## JuanPaulo

This is an angle of HK that I had never seen before. Great find!!! :cheers:



Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12457826354/


----------



## JuDist199

SHANGHAI


----------



## WingWing

Super huge skyline, what a Shang-Hi


----------



## Festival

BANGKOK THAILAND 


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ake1150/12199559813/sizes/h/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iztheviz/12033544505/sizes/h/


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*











view from swissotel hotel room by Travel Musings, on Flickr


Singapore skyline from Gardens by the Bay by Travel Musings, on Flickr


Singapore Flyer from Gardens by the Bay by Travel Musings, on Flickr



view from swissotel hotel room by Travel Musings, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Something that challenge the top 10

*DALIAN*


----------



## SoaD

*PANAMÁ CITY, PANAMÁ*


Panama City at night (skyline from Ave. Balboa) por thibhou, en Flickr


Panama City at night Panama por Gаme of light, en Flickr


Panama City at night Panama por Gаme of light, en Flickr​


----------



## Festival

PATTAYA THAILAND 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11255109764/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Khat

BANGKOK









กฤษฎา บุญเฉลียว


----------



## SoaD

*L.A.*


Los Angeles skyline at night wallpaper / desktop background 1920 x 1080 por Loek Janssen, en Flickr


Los Angeles por sirgious, en Flickr


Los Angeles Skyline at night Wallpaper / Desktop Background 2560 x 1440 por Loek Janssen, en Flickr


LA Skyline por Javier de la Torre García, en Flickr


Panoramica Los Angeles por Dr EG, en Flickr​


----------



## Zack Fair

*Chi-Town
*

DSC02764 by davejwiz, on Flickr


----------



## Beck Duggleby

Shanghai and Hong Kong have arguably the best skylines in the world.



















Both utterly excellent! But if I had to choose, I'd say Hong Kong just takes 1st place.


----------



## WingWing

Pattaya? Hmmm


----------



## nameless dude

Agreed regarding Shanghai. It looks epic now with Shanghai Tower. Almost like a city out of the future.




_*Melbourne*_









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/10481386545_32752e6c6b_h.jpg










http://oi43.tinypic.com/21jwpkx.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/10938679494_e6d415e808_h.jpg










http://i.picresize.com/images/2014/03/20/HnBf.jpg






*Brisbane*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3684/9889435655_8234c05731_h.jpg


----------



## WingWing

Great to see some constructions beside Eureka Tower to accompany her 


And Shanghi, once the Shanghai Tower completed, it will be look like a render of future city!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



akif90 said:


>





nazrey said:


>





akif90 said:


>


----------



## WingWing

*BUSAN*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai, by Vincent Loy on Worldpress


----------



## WingWing

Somehow i dont have a wow factor in Dubai skyline, all skyscrapers and supertalls design are too striking that they cancel out each other. I would rather prefer a shanghai or chicago skyline as it will feel better to my eye. No offense to Dubai and still the fact that they have great height and architectures, just that when put together something is not there


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Toronto by jsh72, on Flickr


Toronto by jsh72, on Flickr


Toronto Morning by jsh72, on Flickr


Toronto by jsh72, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevconnell/13220664274/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Yuyuan Bazaar with Shanghai Cityline in Backgroud, Shanghai, China by CamelKW, on Flickr









After sunset the impression of Shanghai by L-E-N-G, on Flickr
​


----------



## realitybites-u

*KUALA LUMPUR...*



akif90 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidgn/12704299414/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

I think this [south view] is the best angle of the Windy City's skyline kay:

6_24_view-from-1st-base-ramp [modified] by unknown author and modified by jpmorla , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great picture of Shanghai GiGiGaGa!!! You can see the Big-Three in all their glory! :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Shang Hai really amazing but recently there is news of fear in property bubble burst in china which might affect the Tier 1 cities. Hope this wont affect the development of skyscrapers and mega projects in big cities of China


----------



## QuantumX

Zack Fair said:


> 12 pics of Bangkok just in the last 2 pages. I know more about that city than my own hometown.


We are certainly less saturated with them than we used to be. There is one of them above that is from an angle I really like and have not seen before. I don't dare repeat the pic though. :lol::cheers:


----------



## Jay

WingWing said:


> Shang Hai really amazing but recently there is news of fear in property bubble burst in china which might affect the Tier 1 cities. Hope this wont affect the development of skyscrapers and mega projects in big cities of China


Gee ya think? 

You mean to tell me Shenzhen _doesn't_ actually need 100 supertalls? :lol:


----------



## Jay

WingWing said:


> SINGAPORE on 360 View from Singapore Tallest Building and Once World Tallest: One Raffles Place!



Um... Singapore never had the world's tallest building


----------



## WingWing

Jay said:


> Um... Singapore never had the world's tallest building


Sorry typo, its tallest outside USA in 1980s


----------



## WingWing

Jay said:


> Gee ya think?
> 
> You mean to tell me Shenzhen _doesn't_ actually need 100 supertalls? :lol:


I hope it wont affect future developments of big cities which include shenzhen. If there is a demand they will build it, just observe the Chinese property market, in Hangzhou itself which considered as tier 1 city has some projects undergo liquidation and many new offices and apartments left unsold till they slash price. 

Its not that shenzen doesnt need 100 supertalls but if price too high who will buy? You?


----------



## Jay

WingWing said:


> I hope it wont affect future developments of big cities which include shenzhen. If there is a demand they will build it, just observe the Chinese property market, in Hangzhou itself which considered as tier 1 city has some projects undergo liquidation and many new offices and apartments left unsold till they slash price.
> 
> Its not that shenzen doesnt need 100 supertalls but if price too high who will buy? You?


It's obviously that they're building too much and not enough Chinese can afford the prices they are asking in many of the new buildings, at least for the time being.


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> Sorry typo, its tallest outside USA in 1980s


That's not true either. The tallest buildings outside the US were in either Montreal, Moscow, or Toronto for most of the 20th century. Toronto held that title till the Bank of China tower went up in Hong Kong (1990). 

Tallest Buildings Outside the United States
1915-1928: Royal Bank Building 80m, Toronto
1928-1931: Royal Bank Building 121m, Montreal
1931: Sun Life Building, 122m, Montreal
1931-1952: Commerce Court North 145m, Toronto
1952-1953: Kotelnicheskaya Building 176m, Moscow
1953-1975: Moscow State 240m, Moscow
1975-1990: First Canadian Place 298m, Toronto
1990-1992: Bank of Hong Kong 367m, Hong Kong
1992-1996: Central Plaza 374, Hong Kong
1996-1997: Shun Hing Square 384m, Hong Kong
1997-1998: CITIC Plaza 391m, Guangzhou
1998-2003: Petronas 452m, Kuala Lumpur
2004-2009: Taipei 101 509m, Taipei
2010-Present: Burj Khalifa 828m, Dubai


* The Egyptian pyramid of Khafra would have held the title till 1931 if we include ancient buildings. It is 144m.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> That's not true either. The tallest buildings outside the US were in either Montreal or Toronto for most of the 20th century. Toronto held that title till the Bank of China tower went up in Hong Kong (1990).
> 
> Tallest Buildings Outside the United States
> 1915-1928: Royal Bank Building 80m, Toronto
> 1928-1931: Royal Bank Building 121m, Montreal
> 1931: Sun Life Building, 122m, Montreal
> 1931-1962: Commerce Court North 145m, Toronto
> 1962: Tour CIBC 184m, Montreal
> 1962-1964: Place Ville-Marie 188m, Montreal
> 1964-1967: Tour de la Bourse 190m, Montreal
> 1967-1972: Toronto-Dominion Centre 223m, Toronto
> 1972-1975: Commerce Court West 239m, Toronto
> 1975-1990: First Canadian Place 298m, Toronto
> 1990-1992: Bank of Hong Kong 367m, Hong Kong
> 1992-1996: Central Plaza 374, Hong Kong
> 1996-1997: Shun Hing Square 384m, Hong Kong
> 1997-1998: CITIC Plaza 391m, Guangzhou
> 1998-2003: Petronas 452m, Kuala Lumpur
> 2004-2009: Taipei 101 509m, Taipei
> 2010-Present: Burj Khalifa 828m, Dubai
> 
> 
> * The Egyptian pyramid of Khafra would have held the title till 1931 if we include ancient buildings. It is 144m.



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Raffles_Place

Wiki state outside north america :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Raffles_Place
> 
> Wiki state outside north america :cheers:


Yes, it would have been the tallest outside of Canada/US.


----------



## SoaD

*LONDON*


London at Dusk por John Quintero, en Flickr​


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*


Calgary Skyline at Magic Hour (Explore # 2 March 2nd 2014) by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


Calgary - 03-20-2013-1 by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Really impressive shots of Calgary.


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI / 上海*



*Pudong & Puxi along the Hungpu River / 浦江两岸* 








stretched out by matteroffact, on Flickr





*Pudong - Lujiazui Area / 浦东 陆家嘴*








观江 / Shanghai bay by blackstation, on Flickr





*Puxi - People's Square Area / 浦西 人民广场周边 *

熔城 / smelting by blackstation, on Flickr




​


----------



## isaidso

^^ What's the reason why there are no bridges over the river in this area to Pudong? I'm assuming there are car, rail, and pedestrian tunnels?



QuantumX said:


> Really impressive shots of Calgary.


I had reservations about putting it here, but thought a couple shots wouldn't hurt. It's no heavyweight, but will morph into a solid Canadian #2 before the decade is out. Calgary's new tallest at 247m is U/C and a 221m beauty is about to break ground.


----------



## WingWing

It seems like there is underground tunnel connecting pudong and puxi just like hk island and kowloon. 

By the way 1st pic right building under construction called what? Seems like a supertall


----------



## isaidso

I believe that's Shanghai Tower, 632m.


----------



## Jay

God I love Asian cities...

Tokyo is awesome


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ These are the best Jakarta skyline pictures ever posted on this site! :cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal

Dubai


----------



## KlausDiggy

Visit my new thread: The skyscraper Quiz.

I would be very happy if many players arrive. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Dubai is starting to look better as it fills in. Needs a lot more in the 50-150m range though.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Dubai is starting to look better as it fills in. Needs a lot more in the 50-150m range though.


yes with more buildings in that height, those 200 meter above building will look tall unlike now. 


*SINGAPORE*

1_Singapore_skyline par danielroteliuc, sur Flickr


Busy Nightlife: Clarke Quay, Singapore par Justin K.L Seah, sur Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB

Skyline pictures in this thread :drool:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hong Kong's skyline will always be in my top 3! :drool:



Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong


----------



## WingWing

Big Brother is here, name me anything that you want to see in a skyline from supertalls, mountain/hills, sea, bridges. port, glassy buildings, slum area, airport runway, highway, all in one picture captured! 

Definitely the best

Top 5 ranking: 
1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Newyork
4. Dubai
5. Singapore/chicago

Shanghai and New York do share same ranking and the same to Singapore and Chicago


----------



## QuantumX

Juan Pablo, from where are you quoting the huge Hong Kong pic by Yellow Fever? I've been telling people to downsize these huge photos here because we have too many people wanting to post them and they slow down the threads. If Yellow Fever is doing this here, we are going to have to get together on this.


----------



## Limak11

Definetely New York. Jakarta is impressive too.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York, USA*









432 Park Avenue on The Pinnacle List


----------



## WingWing

density level; OUCH! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Soldier Field and Chicago Skyline by 3scapePhotos, on Flickr


Downtown Chicago Aerial by 3scapePhotos, on Flickr


Near North Side and Gold Coast by 3scapePhotos, on Flickr


Lincoln Park and North Avenue Beach by 3scapePhotos, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Thank you for all the great photos Juan. I know it takes a fair bit of time to find them and it's much appreciated.


----------



## KaiBril

Great images, those tall images  Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingWing

Chicago look very liveable! Nice



Here singapore








Cr to Guowen Wang


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Thank you for all the great photos Juan. I know it takes a fair bit of time to find them and it's much appreciated.


Thank you isaidso! I am very grateful for the recognition. Lets keep the pictures coming! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









ny-29 by Alejandra Loreto, on Flickr









ny-36 by Alejandra Loreto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto Skyline by Globalviewfinder, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Maybe I've been watching too much Ab Fab.


----------



## WingWing

_*SINGAPORE*_


Concrete Point by draken413o, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

not world best but one of dense one

*Seoul*



inno4321 said:


> *More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://qmdragon.blog.me/70189967586
> 사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면
> 즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. *
> ^^
> *This site for OVER 520M height HYUNDAI HEAD OFFICE*


----------



## JuanPaulo

Faisal Shourov said:


> *Most of the newer skyscrapers in New York are glass clad buildings actually*. If New York started building skyscrapers as late as Moscow, it would also be full of glass buildings. Glass buildings are modern trend. In the future these glass buildings will be considered classic and heritage as well, when newer type of claddings will take over the trend.


Faisal, I think that the case is the opposite. The majority of the taller buildings currently under construction or pending start of construction in New York City are not full glass-clad buildings. They are instead clad in stone, precast concrete, aluminum, or other type of non-reflective material. Look for yourself, here are some I found here on SSC:

432 Park Avenue

111 West 57th Street

Torre Verre

30 Park Place

239 W 52nd St

220 Central Park South

520 Park Avenue


----------



## Faisal Shourov

isaidso said:


> Fair enough. I might add that I've never seen a city that didn't have an inferiority complex when it comes to New York. NYC is just on another level. In London's defense, I'd also like to mention that civic pride is a crucial element in any city that aspires to greatness... or wants to stay there. I just wish there were fewer sentences coming out of London that ended in 'best/greatest in the world'.
> 
> People generally acknowledge what London has accomplished. Londoners are obsessed with New York... and to a degree LA. By extension Londoners seem to be very dismissive of every place else.
> 
> That said, Torontonians obsess about Chicago. I'm certainly guilty of it. I suppose it's to be expected that people focus on what they deem to be their biggest rival.


Must say people of Toronto are very much humble. Toronto people don't brag about their developed status everywhere, nor they have much ego compared to other N.American, British cities

Maybe it's because Toronto is more multicultural? People of Toronto are very much tolerant of countries and cultures around the world, even if they're arab / muslim etc. Toronto media is also much less bigoted


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

2014_02_06_lhr-ewr_402 by dsearls, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> That would be great if Spire gets built, but aren't we looking at around 2020 at the earliest? I don't think 1 building is enough for a city to cling on either. Personally, I look at everything over 100m.


I think a bit sooner and we will likely know by October at the latest. One 2000 footer would have a dramatic effect on the skyline, plus it's not Chicago's only project, there are a few in the 150-300m range in the works, obviously not as many as there could be but that can change.


----------



## nomarandlee

Faisal Shourov said:


> Must say people of Toronto are very much humble. Toronto people don't brag about their developed status everywhere, nor they have much ego compared to other N.American, British cities
> 
> Maybe it's because Toronto is more multicultural? People of Toronto are very much tolerant of countries and cultures around the world, even if they're arab / muslim etc. Toronto media is also much less bigoted


A bunch of romanticized nonsense to be frank. Toronto is as guilty of pride, vanity, and arrogance as much if not more then most other NA towns IMO. 

I've rarely seen such a bunch of back slapping faux-modesty as from elements of the Toronto contingent on these very forums. 

_"The disguised narcissist is cloaked in a garment of humility and self deprecation_".


----------



## Faisal Shourov

nomarandlee said:


> A bunch of romanticized nonsense to be frank. Toronto is as guilty of pride, vanity, and arrogance as much if not more then most other NA towns IMO.
> 
> I've rarely seen such a bunch of back slapping faux-modesty as from elements of the Toronto contingent on these very forums.
> 
> _"The disguised narcissist is cloaked in a garment of humility and self deprecation_".


My bad, I don't intend to start a flame war. Lets end this topic right here hno:


----------



## QuantumX

Yes, this is getting off topic.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









View: 21.03.2014 by Sabine Fricke, on Flickr


----------



## Blue Flame

QuantumX said:


> I think maybe Guangzhou is getting closer to Chicago. Shenzhen I think is going to leave Chicago behind.


Hmm, just my opinion, but Chicago has a better looking skyline than Shenzhen. Shenzhen is seen as some sort of wonder city, but currently I don't care for its' skyline- it's too disheveled. Hopefully it will be better eventually. Guangzhou is much more visually appealing layout, imo. As does Chicago. 
In fact Shenzhen wouldn't make my top 3 for China
1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Guangzhou
4. Shenzhen
5. Chongqing


----------



## WingWing

Hk is china? Do we consider that or assume hk is like sg?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

WingWing said:


> Hk is china? Do we consider that or assume hk is like sg?


Is, HK is China. A Special Administrative Region like Macau

Taiwan is not China, though


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> A Special Administrative Region like Macau


I've never quite understood this. What does it mean?


----------



## WingWing

QuantumX said:


> I've never quite understood this. What does it mean?


1 country 2 systems
Different government
China cant interfere hk and vice versa. 
Basically hk under china but it operates on its own. 
Its like given an autonomy

So thats why law in hk and china differ
Police uniform also differ


----------



## GIGIGAGA

WingWing said:


> 1 country 2 systems
> Different government
> China cant interfere hk and vice versa.
> Basically hk under china but it operates on its own.
> Its like given an autonomy
> 
> So thats why law in hk and china differ
> Police uniform also differ




Hong Kong is a province-level city of China, like Beijing, Shanghai, Tianjin, and Chongqing, it is called SAR of CHINA, together with Macao. And the society system remains the same as before 1997, but in 50 years it will use the same society system as the mainland. It's stupid that you compare HK to Singapore! Also too offensive! If you do not have such a simple knowledge, just google it before make stupid comments!hno:


----------



## WingWing

GIGIGAGA said:


> Hong Kong is a province-level city of China, like Beijing, Shanghai, Tianjin, and Chongqing, it is called SAR of CHINA, together with Macao. And the society system remains the same as before 1997, but in 50 years it will use the same society system as the mainland. It's stupid that you compare HK to Singapore! Also too offensive! If you do not have such a simple knowledge, just google it before make stupid comments!hno:


you feel offended? omg...:bash:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Administrative_Region


When i go HK, I dont feel I am in China. I know HK under China legally but they have the freedom. You got different passport stamp in entering HK and China. HK never represent China including in international events. To me HK is different country from China!


----------



## QuantumX

GIGIGAGA said:


> Hong Kong is a province-level city of China, like Beijing, Shanghai, Tianjin, and Chongqing, it is called SAR of CHINA, together with Macao. And the society system remains the same as before 1997, but in 50 years it will use the same society system as the mainland. It's stupid that you compare HK to Singapore! Also too offensive! If you do not have such a simple knowledge, just google it before make stupid comments!hno:


I think he means in that Singapore is a city state in the way that Hong Kong once was, but to some degree, still operates along those lines. Let's not get into he name-calling and insulting. We can make better conversation.


----------



## Khat

*BANGKOK THAILAND*




















Aey SrirathSomsawat








Aey SrirathSomsawat








Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> AFAIK they have good baseball league that produces many good players. Not sure about the main stadium though


Ok thanks. Btw, Surabaya has to be one of the largest cities few in the West have ever heard of. I knew it was in Indonesia, but that's about it. I'm googling it. :yes:


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Ok thanks. Btw, Surabaya has to be one of the largest cities few in the West have ever heard of. I knew it was in Indonesia, but that's about it. I'm googling it. :yes:


Yes its skyline rising as well. Its second largest in indonesia, not many know about that city as its not tourism city. They have the one of the biggest port in ASEAN and voted as most liveable city in indonesia


----------



## isaidso

And it says Surabaya has a daily high between 30.1C and 33.4C so summer every day. I guess that's to be expected when you're on the equator.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> And it says Surabaya has a daily high between 30.1C and 33.4C so summer every day. I guess that's to be expected when you're on the equator.


Yes just like sg. Good thing no winter bad thing all year round hot weather. Its dubbed as Indonesia's singapore due to the greenery parks and cleanliness.

Anyway its getting OT  back to topic


----------



## isaidso

Yes, we're off topic. Singapore has a legitimate world's best skyline. Do you see skyscraper construction picking up over the next 5 years?


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Yes, we're off topic. Singapore has a legitimate world's best skyline. Do you see skyscraper construction picking up over the next 5 years?


Yes around marina bay area i saw many land bank 2 days ago and added up with the closure of some part of east coast expressway and opening up of singapore most expensive expressway underground Marina Coastal Expressway, it will make ways for offices and development

Here is the pic of future development, beside the marina bay sands










Added on within next 5 years singapore will have new tallest building: 290m Guoco Tower in Tanjong Pagar area.


----------



## JuanPaulo

That is a great picture of Bangkok [last Bangkok picture posted]! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

nyc sunrise by herm007, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> That is a great picture of Bangkok [last Bangkok picture posted]! :cheers:


I know this isn't all of the Bangkok skyline, but it is absolutely the best picture of any part of Bangkok I've ever seen. 



Festival said:


> ฺBANGKOK THAILAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/11047051604/sizes/h/


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Bangkok is amazing, it just needs several supertalls to make its skyline outstanding to be among the top ones!


----------



## Khat

GIGIGAGA said:


> Bangkok is amazing, it just needs several supertalls to make its skyline outstanding to be among the top ones!


 
Is slowly for Bkk
But it starting at Mahanakhon tower 314 M under construction

Mahanakhon Project today 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bobpic...09432/sizes/o/ 










*Sathorn Bkk 2014*









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

CityScape_9086 by marpater, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*

Hazescapes by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

20140504-068-Incoming thunder storm.jpg by Roger T Wong, on Flickr

20140506-23-Gardens by the Bay.jpg by Roger T Wong, on Flickr

20140503-01-Esplanade Performing Arts Centre evening.jpg by Roger T Wong, on Flickr

Reflections at keppel bay by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

I've found this cool comparison. Spot the difference!

2008-2014 by gvfx.net, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Damn Toronto is on fire


----------



## JuanPaulo

*A-M-A-Z-I-N-G * TORONTO!!!!!!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/naimfadil/14202495433


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ake1150/10952923645/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14101969535/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bamkub555/14167489622/sizes/h/


----------



## Ivanator

skanny said:


> Overtaking HK in terms of density is just impossible , and density is an essential factor when it comes to skyline ranking , maybe in height many cities are overtaking HK , but in number of highrises it won't be easy as Hk has a comfortable lead .
> Don't forget the natural settings of Hk wich is non existant in the majority of the emerging cities ( except Shenzhen and Chongqng) .


Very difficult, I agree, but I wouldn't say _impossible_.
About the natural setting, that is very true. One of the things that makes Hong Kong's skyline so impressive is the juxtaposition of modern skyscrapers and beautiful mountains rising out of the sea. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Ivanator said:


> Very difficult, I agree, but I wouldn't say _impossible_.
> About the natural setting, that is very true. One of the things that makes Hong Kong's skyline so impressive is the juxtaposition of modern skyscrapers and beautiful mountains rising out of the sea. :cheers:





Yes moreover their skyline divided into two area which is really impressive!


----------



## skanny

WingWing said:


> Yah i think hk constructions are now widening to rural areas rather than developing into the current cbd


Numerous Urban regeneration projects are undertaken in all the urban area and especially in Kowloon ( Sham Shui Po ) , there are also dozen of residential projects ( essentially highrises ) wich don't really provide a Plus to the skyline but give more density and greenery ...


----------



## WingWing

skanny said:


> Numerous Urban regeneration projects are undertaken in all the urban area and especially in Kowloon ( Sham Shui Po ) , there are also dozen of residential projects ( essentially highrises ) wich don't really provide a Plus to the skyline but give more density and greenery ...


How about those land ex old airport? I see recent pic they have yet develop those lands


----------



## skanny

You'll find informations about this development here :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273222&highlight=kai+tak


----------



## Khat

*The Central Bangkok* 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/roland...7634905439935/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ffagen...59383/sizes/h/

Bangkok night view par aoff-Bunwit, sur Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/5457864...n/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

2014-05-05_10-20-13 by chrispeipp, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

Dubai








more
http://www.theguardian.com/world/gallery/2014/may/20/daredevils-over-dubai-in-pictures?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## lochinvar

Oohh. I've got this feeling of fear of height.


----------



## Manila-X

Ivanator said:


> It's a real shame that skyscraper construction in Hong Kong has effectively ground to a halt. While it definitely holds the title of best skyline for the time being, it probably won't be long before other cities catch up or overtake it.


Land in HK is limited and build up. The place has already too much skyscrapers so there is no need to build more. 

Now if the territory's population continues to increase and economy booming, then demand for additional high-rise buildings will be needed.


----------



## mattpugs

As beautiful as the NYC skyline is...it def gets beat by other countries and cities like Hong Kong, Dubai, etc.


----------



## SASH

^^
Maybe beaten by quantity, but not by quality!


----------



## SASH

My All Time Number One!

1
Midtown NYC by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

2
Downtown NYC by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

3
Midtown NYC by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

4
Downtown NYC by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

5
City Hall and Empire State Building by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

I have to give it to NYC! One WTC brought it back as the major skyscraper city! 

Quality, yes as the city has skyscrapers *from every major era* up to today's century.


----------



## QuantumX

mattpugs said:


> As beautiful as the NYC skyline is...it def gets beat by other countries and cities like Hong Kong, Dubai, etc.


Hong Kong - yes, Dubai - no, Shanghai - probably. 

Love this one!

City Hall and Empire State Building by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

QuantumX said:


> Hong Kong - yes, Dubai - no, Shanghai - probably.
> 
> Love this one!
> 
> City Hall and Empire State Building by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


 
nice :cheers:


----------



## Khat

*Sathorn CBD Bangkok* 












*Aey SrirathSomsawat*


----------



## WingWing

*S.G*


----------



## Silom09

Bangkok








[/COLOR]
https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/12461136133/sizes/h/


----------



## rlw777

NYC cause there isn't a better more diverse collection of skyscrapers in all the world


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

NYC Aerial by PlaNYC, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Brooklyn in the foreground?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Brooklyn in the foreground?


Yes! Really insane photo!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ It is a superb photo of New York City! If we could see lower Manhattan to the left, it would be mind blowing! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

chicago-sunrise by eij PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## AlexNYC

Honk Kong and New York are #1 for now, but both cities will be eclipsed by upcoming Chinese (and Arab) cities in a couple of years.


----------



## QuantumX

AlexNYC said:


> Honk Kong and New York are #1 for now, but both cities will be eclipsed by upcoming Chinese (and Arab) cities in a couple of years.


I see them being eclipsed by Shenzhen and Shanghai, but not by any Arab cities. Maybe Dubai in a longer time span.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ It is a superb photo of New York City! If we could see lower Manhattan to the left, it would be mind blowing! :cheers:


I like this one too. I copied it from the same photostream.

Empire_State by PlaNYC, on Flickr.


----------



## Jay

QuantumX said:


> I see them being eclipsed by Shenzhen and Shanghai, but not by any Arab cities. Maybe Dubai in a longer time span.


There are practically no major projects in Shanghai besides white Magnolia. Shenzhens boom won't last forever and obviously neither will NYC's but I'd say both cities would be pretty even.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I see them being eclipsed by Shenzhen and Shanghai, but not by any Arab cities. Maybe Dubai in a longer time span.


Long term, I see New York, Shenzhen, Mumbai, and Dubai being contenders for the top spot. Each is the alpha city of a huge block: the United States, China, India, and the Arab world respectively. There might be others, but these 4 will have a huge amount of momentum behind them for a long time to come. Any boom they have won't be short lived. Dubai won't come together in my eyes for another 10-20 years, but it has the potential to be a show stopper.


----------



## isaidso

*Muddy York*


Raging Bull 5s by ThaRobOng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore panorama


----------



## JuanPaulo

Since WingWing is showing us some Singapore, I have one more picture to add to his collection :cheers:


*Singapore, Singapore*

Density by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## JuDist199

Shanghai


----------



## skanny

Pudong lacks density , it's really evident , more skyscrapers and highrises around the big Three and it would be magnificent !


----------



## isaidso

They are built well back from their lot line as well, aren't they?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*

Memories of a proper winter by elpolodiablo, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

*Sathorn CBD BKK*

*







*
*Chaisit Nut Tularak*











*Sahathorn Nirushtook‎ bangkok 2014*


----------



## WingWing

Singapore























Punggol. New Town


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok, Thailand*










cr. http://www.photoiam.com


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

HDR Empire State Bldg 24th and 6th by rjsnyc2, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

View from Chinatown by ronitbez, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Current Shenzhen skyline photos...will be thrice as bigger within 5 years



a1788111 said:


> my photo


----------



## zulu69

For me not even close.
1. NYC.
2. Chicago
3. HK

NYC and Chicago are my top 2 because they have a very nice variety of old to new scrapers. You really can't beat those art deco beauties - they possess a collection of scraper beauties from every era. They are big skylines, tall and well balanced. It's not even close for anything else. 

HK is amazing too but way too much ugly apartments which those glassy scrapers do an ok job at hiding across the harbour. 

Outside those I really like Seattle's for some reason I can't put my finger on. Singapore and Sydney are up there too and London is an up and coming one.


----------



## KillerZavatar

currently the best skyline for me is Guangzhou's Zhujiang New Town.


----------



## isaidso

01. New York - holding steady at #1
02. Shanghai - trending lower 
03. Hong Kong - trending lower
04. Chicago - trending lower
05. Tokyo - trending lower
06. Shenzhen - skyrocketing higher
07. Guangzhou - trending higher
08. Toronto - holding steady at #8
09. Chongqing - holding steady at #9
10. Dubai - holding steady at #10

11. Bangkok - trending lower
12. Jakarta - trending higher
13. Manila - trending higher
14. Kuala Lumpur - trending higher
15. Singapore - trending lower
16. Melbourne - holding steady at #16
17. Moscow - holding steady at #17
18. Tianjin - skyrocketing higher
19. Istanbul - trending higher
20. Seoul - holding steady at #20


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> 01. New York - holding steady at #1
> 02. Shanghai - trending lower
> 03. Hong Kong - trending lower
> 04. Chicago - trending lower
> 05. Tokyo - trending lower
> 06. Shenzhen - skyrocketing higher
> 07. Guangzhou - trending higher
> 08. Toronto - holding steady at #8
> 09. Chongqing - holding steady at #9
> 10. Dubai - holding steady at #10
> 
> 11. Bangkok - trending lower
> 12. Jakarta - trending higher
> 13. Manila - trending higher
> 14. Kuala Lumpur - trending higher
> 15. Singapore - trending lower
> 16. Melbourne - holding steady at #16
> 17. Moscow - holding steady at #17
> 18. Tianjin - skyrocketing higher
> 19. Istanbul - trending higher
> 20. Seoul - holding steady at #20


Toronto is definitely trending higher as is NYC I think, Chicago could start trending higher ever so slightly soon.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*

West Kowloon 西九龍 by 0759, on Flickr

West Kowloon 西九龍 by 0759, on Flickr

concrete jungle by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Density level: MaX!


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> Toronto is definitely trending higher as is NYC I think, Chicago could start trending higher ever so slightly soon.


Toronto and New York are growing incredibly fast. The description next to each city was referring to its ranking. Despite a huge increase in the size of Toronto's skyline, I think it might only be enough to maintain 8th spot.... hence 'holding steady'. Toronto will likely get passed by skylines currently behind it, but reel in a few ahead of it. Likewise, New York can't improve on #1 hence 'holding steady' for them as well.

An uptick in activity in Chicago won't be enough to hold on to its ranking. Even with a Toronto sized boom, Chicago will likely fall behind Shenzhen before the decade is out. That amount of construction going on there is just on another level. Looking out further to 2025-2030, Mumbai will move ahead as well. 

It's astonishing how many gargantuan skylines are forming in Asia.


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> Density level: MaX!


And what we see on the picture is mostly Kowloon... Hong Kong island [were the main CBD is located] is barely visible in the background!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Three tiny clusters in Shenzhen, growing separately and independently


----------



## renshapratama

isaidso said:


> 01. New York - holding steady at #1
> 02. Shanghai - trending lower
> 03. Hong Kong - trending lower
> 04. Chicago - trending lower
> 05. Tokyo - trending lower
> 06. Shenzhen - skyrocketing higher
> 07. Guangzhou - trending higher
> 08. Toronto - holding steady at #8
> 09. Chongqing - holding steady at #9
> 10. Dubai - holding steady at #10
> 
> 11. Bangkok - trending lower
> 12. Jakarta - trending higher
> 13. Manila - trending higher
> 14. Kuala Lumpur - trending higher
> 15. Singapore - trending lower
> 16. Melbourne - holding steady at #16
> 17. Moscow - holding steady at #17
> 18. Tianjin - skyrocketing higher
> 19. Istanbul - trending higher
> 20. Seoul - holding steady at #20


ASEAN in a row at rank 11-15 :lol:


----------



## isaidso

renshapratama said:


> ASEAN in a row at rank 11-15


I noticed that as well. There's not much separating them. With the exception of Bangkok, I have them all roughly where they stand in rankings that measure skyline *scale*. 5 in my top 20: that's a pretty good showing. :yes:

Bangkok, Manila, and Jakarta could do with a big iconic skyscraper. I can usually tell them apart, but the average person would not be able to. The top 10 is a hard nut to crack and these cities will need something unique to get them there.


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> And what we see on the picture is mostly Kowloon... Hong Kong island [were the main CBD is located] is barely visible in the background!


Yes the HK island is not in the pic lol

HK must be the champion for density!

They also never include the skyline of tsuen wan, new territories and lantau island, all the residential are above 40 floors!


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*

Downtown Melody by LINYIHAN, on Flickr










Sunlit by LINYIHAN, on Flickr










Skyline in neighbourhood area
Inferno by LINYIHAN, on Flickr

Sengkang estates by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

*Sukhumvit and Ratchadamri siam Zone BKK*

*Rama III area you can see South Sukhumvit zone in central picture* 












*Bangkok Ratchadamri CBD To Central Sukhumvit CBD* 









*Mana Jiranapakul*


----------



## Khat

*Baiyok skytower BKK*









*Pisut*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Cityscape Building River Chicago Illinois by unknown author and uploaded by jpmorla to Flickr


----------



## AlexNYC

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Yeah it is, it has some supertalls in the pipeline, including the Spire which is 600m, which was recently revived. Chicago is filling up the rest of it's empty lots with 40-50 story buildings, but once those start to dwindle, you can expect all new development in key areas to reach for the sky. You know, build up instead of out. Right now, they aren't forced to build way up, but very soon, they will be. Same situation as with NY. Chicago has a lot of land, but everyone wants to build in the Loop area of downtown, so they are going to start building higher and higher. In the meantime, buildings in the range of 150-250m are filling up tons of lots, making all the areas more dense.
> 
> But again, there are two 600m proposals, right now.
> 
> Another thing is, height isn't everything, I prefer aesthetics. I will always prefer something like the tower Verre to the Hudson Spire.


I guess you can't blame a forumer for not noticing Chicago. There is not a single supertall under construction and iirc only one 200m+ under way. The proposed supertall section isn't that great for Chicago either because the Spire and Post Office developments are far way from construction. In New York alone you have about 6 supertall towers where construction is imminent. There's a difference. And btw the Hudson Spire doesn't have a design yet, that sketch is just a place holder.


----------



## skanny

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Yeah it is, it has some supertalls in the pipeline, including the Spire which is 600m, which was recently revived. Chicago is filling up the rest of it's empty lots with 40-50 story buildings, but once those start to dwindle, you can expect all new development in key areas to reach for the sky. You know, build up instead of out. Right now, they aren't forced to build way up, but very soon, they will be. Same situation as with NY. Chicago has a lot of land, but everyone wants to build in the Loop area of downtown, so they are going to start building higher and higher. In the meantime, buildings in the range of 150-250m are filling up tons of lots, making all the areas more dense.
> 
> But again, there are two 600m proposals, right now.
> 
> Another thing is, height isn't everything, I prefer aesthetics. I will always prefer something like the tower Verre to the Hudson Spire.


I talked about projects Under Construction not simple proposals , and even with The pire Chicago won't overpass cities like HK and Shanghai and will suffer from a huge competition with the other Asians Cities wich are building dozen of Supertalls .
Just like you I'm a big fan of Density , and when I judge a skyline , the first thing I look at is Number of Highrises/Skyscrapers and Density , architecture for me is quite secondary .
That's why I love Cities like Tokyo and HK wich have Massive amounts of highrises and an incredible density .


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> What on earth makes people believe Chicago has no development?


There is development in Chicago, but compared to most cities in the top 20 it's barely growing at all. Chicago could triple the level of construction activity and it still might not be enough to hold on to its position. I currently have Chicago as the 4th best skyline in the world, but it will surely drop down further (even with Spire and that other mega tall).


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Balneário Camburiú


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> There is development in Chicago, but compared to most cities in the top 20 it's barely growing at all. Chicago could triple the level of construction activity and it still might not be enough to hold on to its position. I currently have Chicago as the 4th best skyline in the world, but it will surely drop down further (even with Spire and that other mega tall).


There is a megatall seriously planned for Chicago other than the Spire?


----------



## Jay

skanny said:


> I talked about projects Under Construction not simple proposals , and even with The pire Chicago won't overpass cities like HK and Shanghai and will suffer from a huge competition with the other Asians Cities wich are building dozen of Supertalls .
> Just like you I'm a big fan of Density , and when I judge a skyline , the first thing I look at is Number of Highrises/Skyscrapers and Density , architecture for me is quite secondary .
> That's why I love Cities like Tokyo and HK wich have Massive amounts of highrises and an incredible density .


Um... this thread is about 2025, first off Chicago's skyline is already a beast, close to that of Hong Kong or Shanghai's or NYC. Second, no building boom lasts forever, not in NYC nor Asian cities but I do think Chicago will catch up eventually. 

For a metro of 9 million it must have the best skyline on earth outside of Dubai (A metro of only ~2.8 million)


----------



## QuantumX

Jay said:


> Um... this thread is about 2025, first off Chicago's skyline is already a beast, close to that of Hong Kong or Shanghai's or NYC.


The New York skyline is twice as big as that of Chicago, and Hong Kong statistically is even bigger.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> There is a megatall seriously planned for Chicago other than the Spire?


I'm not sure, but I just noticed that Post Office Development thread is awfully busy lately. I didn't bother reading the whole page to find out any more.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I'm not sure, but I just noticed that Post Office Development thread is awfully busy lately. I didn't bother reading the whole page to find out any more.


I know that was supposed to be a megatall at one point, but not sure what it is now.


----------



## WingWing

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Balneário Camburiú



Wow under rated skyline spotted:cheers:


Here is. Busan


Marine City_HYUN_131114_이기오륙_0013 by Shining Kim, on Flickr


민락수변공원 by 想像의 Photo 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Pinnacle,Duxton by kinnith93, on Flickr



Another view of the City from Textile Centre... by williamcho, on Flickr















The Concourse... by williamcho, on Flickr


NewAsia Bar @ Swissotel, The Stamford by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## jimPUNKZ

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Balneário Camburiú


What city?


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

QuantumX said:


> The New York skyline is twice as big as that of Chicago, and Hong Kong statistically is even bigger.


Chicago's strength is it's architecture, it;s gotta be the most aesthetically beautiful skyline. It already has a skyline with 1,300 buildings that stretches several miles along the lake. You could say there's a point where there's enough buildings, and it's more about filling the rest of the lots in the city with high rise development. Of course, the dwindling spaces will lead to them building skyscrapers in most of the lots in the next decade. 

It really comes down to whether you prefer height, or density, or architecture. I focus more on the latter which has a lot to do with my ratings. Because of this, we'll all have different opinions, and that's exactly how it should be.


----------



## QuantumX

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Chicago's strength is it's architecture, it;s gotta be the most aesthetically beautiful skyline.


This point I agree with.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

firoz bharmal said:


>


Awesome photo. Wish Dubai was more dense than it is, the downtown has too many empty plots. Unfortunately Dubai doesn't have a big population so there's no demand to build numerous residential highrises like East Asian cities, that's why it will look empty for decades. To be a real skyscrapercity, a city needs to have several hundred buildings in the 100-150 meter range which Dubai don't have


----------



## WingWing

Funnily this is the ranking of skyline in Emporis

http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking


#	City	Population	Area size	Number of buildings	Number of points
1	Hong Kong 7,061,200 1,053 km² 7,791 133,426
2	New York City 8,336,697 800 km² 6,041 41,284
3	Singapore 5,312,400 710 km² 4,486 21,636
4	Seoul 10,581,728 616 km² 3,001 20,670
5	Dubai 2,104,895 3,885 km² 651 20,135
6	Chicago 2,714,856 589 km² 1,153 19,978
7	São Paulo 11,316,149 1,523 km² 5,706 17,614
8	Shanghai 17,836,133 6,639 km² 1,010 16,133
9	Bangkok 8,280,925 1,569 km² 913 15,419
10	Tokyo 8,967,665 621 km² 2,767 14,846


----------



## Khat

Bangkok old city and modern city


----------



## Khat

1 Shanghi
2 Hongkong
3 Newyork


----------



## WingWing




----------



## RobertoBancrofth

WingWing said:


> Wow under rated skyline spotted:cheers:


Thank You! m))



jimPUNKZ said:


> What city?


*Balneário Camboriú* is a major beach resort in the Brazilian southern state of Santa Catarina. The town, with its steep hills dropping down to the sea, is popular amongst South Americans. The main ocean boulevard is called Avenida Atlântica (Atlantic Avenue). Balneário Camboriú is famous for the cable car which (uniquely in the world) links the two beaches of Balneário Camboriú and Laranjeiras. The town is located 10 km (6.2 mi) south of the city of Itajaí and 80 km (50 mi) north of the state capital, Florianópolis, and has a population of 94,344 (2007 census office estimate), which swells to over one million in the summer.

In a story published in late February 2012 by Forbes magazine, about the ascent of electronic music in Brazil, Balneário Camboriú was presented as "the capital of e-music" in the country. According to Forbes, Balneário Camboriú is the home to the two best clubs in Brazil, the Warung club and the Green Valley club, which the publication claims to make up to $1.6 million per night. On 2012, the famous nightclub Space opened an affiliate in the city, the Space B. Camboriú. The city is also known by the nickname "Brazilian Dubai", due to its high number of skyscrappers and affluent tourists.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Faisal Shourov said:


> Awesome photo. Wish Dubai was more dense than it is, the downtown has too many empty plots. Unfortunately Dubai doesn't have a big population so there's no demand to build numerous residential highrises like East Asian cities, that's why it will look empty for decades. To be a real skyscrapercity, a city needs to have several hundred buildings in the 100-150 meter range which Dubai don't have


Agree with most of this, if Dubai was filled with skyscraper's, it would easily be #1, problem is, it looks so empty right now, and it appears that is how it will remain.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

WingWing said:


> Funnily this is the ranking of skyline in Emporis
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking
> 
> 
> #	City	Population	Area size	Number of buildings	Number of points
> 1	Hong Kong 7,061,200 1,053 km² 7,791 133,426
> 2	New York City 8,336,697 800 km² 6,041 41,284
> 3	Singapore 5,312,400 710 km² 4,486 21,636
> 4	Seoul 10,581,728 616 km² 3,001 20,670
> 5	Dubai 2,104,895 3,885 km² 651 20,135
> 6	Chicago 2,714,856 589 km² 1,153 19,978
> 7	São Paulo 11,316,149 1,523 km² 5,706 17,614
> 8	Shanghai 17,836,133 6,639 km² 1,010 16,133
> 9	Bangkok 8,280,925 1,569 km² 913 15,419
> 10	Tokyo 8,967,665 621 km² 2,767 14,846


Emporis put Dubai ahead of Shanghai...it's clear that this list is totally rubbish. One can look at the aerial photos of Dubai and Shanghai and can compare the number of buildings. I doubt Emporis covers any Chinese city properly


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> Emporis put Dubai ahead of Shanghai...it's clear that this list is totally rubbish. One can look at the aerial photos of Dubai and Shanghai and can compare the number of buildings. I doubt Emporis covers any Chinese city properly


Isn't it a matter though of them being given the data? In other cities, Emporis has contacts that supply them with information.


----------



## Andre Goth

Another pic of *Balneário Camboriú*, Santa Catarina State, Brazil
Population: 121,900 hab 









Secretaria de Turismo de Balneário Camboriú (no indication of the photographer at the source)


----------



## cfredo

^^
Really nice density, but the skyscraper designs are all very plain.


----------



## Nick Holmes

looks like Benidorm


----------



## isaidso

Faisal Shourov said:


> Emporis put Dubai ahead of Shanghai...


Emporis counts everything over 12 floors. And like most data bases out there, the data for Asian cities is incomplete.


----------



## Silom09

Khat said:


> Bangkok old city and modern city


 :cheers:amazing city


----------



## Silom09

*BangKrungkring frungfring sathorn *









Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

Montrose Harbor by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

Lovely Chicago.


----------



## Andre Goth

cfredo said:


> ^^
> Really nice density, but the skyscraper designs are all very plain.


Yes, the highest building of Balneário Camboriu reaches just 164 meters (540 ft), but this situation is likely to change in just few years, with some buildings under construction:



Code:


Building Name                |   Height   | Year of completion  |
One Tower                    |    270m    |      2019           |
Infinity Coast               |    240m    |      2016           |
Yatchouse Residence Club 1   |    227m    |      2019           |
Yatchouse Residence Club 2   |    227m    |      2019           |
Boreal Tower                 |    220m    |      2018           |
Sky Tower                    |    210m    |      2017           |
Epic Tower                   |    209m    |      2016           |




Nick Holmes said:


> looks like Benidorm


Yes, realy looks like


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Flickr 上 Mike McLaughlin Photo 的 WTC Dusk 1


----------



## WingWing

The new WTC changed the skyline of Newyork but somehow I still prefer the old twin tower WTC. Just my personal preference though 


Singapore in the night, a night like no others


Bands of Light by draken413o, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton at Marina Bay by williamcho, on Flickr


Financial institutions and Tourism attractions breathing within the Singapore River by williamcho, on Flickr


Marina Boulevard by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## jimPUNKZ

WingWing said:


> The new WTC changed the skyline of Newyork but somehow I still prefer the old twin tower WTC. Just my personal preference though


I strongly agree with you. The one world Trade Center has not filled what has been emptied out of the once mighty Manhattan skyline brought about by the demolition of the once two tallest skyscrapers in the world. The present day Manhattan skyline has this feeling of "something's lacking" despite the twin Towers' replacement, at least for me.


----------



## Hudson11

you could argue downtown has lost some of its iconography with the loss of the original WTC and its replacement (which I disagree to) but the same can't be said for midtown, where new icons are being constructed. 









IMG_0817 by ShellyS on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

Lower Manhattan lll by fate atc, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

isaidso said:


> 01. New York - holding steady at #1
> 02. Shanghai - trending lower
> 03. Hong Kong - trending lower
> 04. Chicago - trending lower
> 05. Tokyo - trending lower
> 06. Shenzhen - skyrocketing higher
> 07. Guangzhou - trending higher
> 08. Toronto - holding steady at #8
> 09. Chongqing - holding steady at #9
> 10. Dubai - holding steady at #10
> 
> 11. Bangkok - trending lower
> 12. Jakarta - trending higher
> 13. Manila - trending higher
> 14. Kuala Lumpur - trending higher
> 15. Singapore - trending lower
> 16. Melbourne - holding steady at #16
> 17. Moscow - holding steady at #17
> 18. Tianjin - skyrocketing higher
> 19. Istanbul - trending higher
> 20. Seoul - holding steady at #20


great list! :cheers:I would only count Istanbul out and Sydney, Brisbane, S.F. or L.A. in instead.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Nick Holmes said:


> great list! :cheers:I would only count Istanbul out and Sydney, Brisbane, S.F. or L.A. in instead.


I agree with isaidso's top 10 [although not necessarily in the same order] with the exception of Tokyo. I think Tokyo has density and good layering but lacks the height to bring it to the top 10 in the world. I'd take Bangkok or Singapore over Tokyo.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Love Chongqing. It slips under the radar a lot of the time, but it's a top 10 contender.


It's already a top 10 skyline. It's just a matter of whether or not it can stay there.


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Since I don't frequently visit this thread, this is the first time I have seen a clear shot of chongqing without smog. Its getting there. The skyline looks fine though they'd have to clean that brown river up (if possible) and tear down those seemingly condemned buildings to make the skyline look more ***** and span...


----------



## isaidso

^^ Isn't that river brown due to silt? :dunno:



QuantumX said:


> It's already a top 10 skyline. It's just a matter of whether or not it can stay there.


By size it's 10th, overall I'd rank it a few notches further down. It loses lots of point on quality, and gains a few back for layout.


----------



## QuantumX

jimPUNKZ said:


> Since I don't frequently visit this thread, this is the first time I have seen a clear shot of chongqing without smog. Its getting there. The skyline looks fine though they'd have to clean that brown river up (if possible) and tear down those seemingly condemned buildings to make the skyline look more ***** and span...


There are quite a few nice shots of Chongqing on this thread. It's the nice thing about this forum and SkyscraperCity. You get to see all sorts of places you've never been before. 



isaidso said:


> By size it's 10th, overall I'd rank it a few notches further down. It loses lots of point on quality, and gains a few back for layout.


Here, I'm inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Severely underrated and unreported Chinese city- Dalian


----------



## AlexNYC

The greatest skyline on earth ... New York. And it keeps building. 

karlnorling 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/karlnorling/14155443959/ 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardmoldoveanuphotography/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lulek/
Maciek Lulko



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimhaz/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/shellysblogger/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rjsnyc/


----------



## Jay

NY is just crazy


----------



## Khat

Bangkok









Peerakit Jirachetthakun


----------



## WingWing

Central SG









East SG


----------



## Silom09

Bangkok 









Mous Zaii 
Bangkok morning mode. by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

This is the Miami skyline with the Miami Beach skyline superimposed over it. 


https://flic.kr/p/nwy1gB


----------



## _Night City Dream_

In terms of skyline itself I will find Chongqinone of the best due to the density and the line, even better than that of NY, but the facades of residential towers are really disgusting.

Yet such dirty facades are common in Hong Kong, too, I was shocked to learn that.


----------



## isaidso

Another Joins the Crowd by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Toronto's getting noticeably denser and taller north of the CBD:


NxNE by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

OMG! Great angle in that first Toronto pic. I thought the second one was Chicago at first.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Silom09 said:


> Bangkok


Why don't you guys take a break from this thread? We all understand Bangkok has great skyline. We don't need to see more photos, we have seen enough already icard:

Come back and post photos after 1 week? Ok?


----------



## QuantumX

And post photos that show the skyline at its best, not just a pic of a cluster of buildings that nowhere near give you the size of the skyline.


----------



## lowenmeister

The photos that were here need to be downsized.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> OMG! Great angle in that first Toronto pic. I thought the second one was Chicago at first.


I like the angle in that first one as well. You can really notice a strong street apron building on Adelaide (that street on the left). The 2nd photo: I hadn't noticed that Chicago parallel, but it does have a similar look.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Untitled by izsofast, on Flickr









上海城隍廟商圈 City Gods Bazaar by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr




明暗 / flicker by blackstation, on Flickr










暗无天日 / dark time by blackstation, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*












P1020492 by jerrycchuang, on Flickr









Shanghai bund by jpatterson8000, on Flickr



By *基诺Geno (stoney zhang)* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14003037825/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/14011498803/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## QuantumX

In regard to the proliferation of Bangkok photos, I would ask that you all to limit your posts to only photos that show most of a skyline at its best rather than pieces of a skyline and individual buildings. I don't want to have to voluntarily start deciding what should be post myself.


----------



## Queen.st.east

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Don't forget that Shenzhen is not No 1 in China or even in Asia. And it IS dense. Manhattan is not all in all dense, just parts of it are. And the whole NY city is not ALL dense. While Shenzhen is almost all dense and tall.


Dude, have you been to Shenzhen? I've been there 15 times and I wouldn't call it particularly dense at all, especially compared to Manhattan. There are very wide avenues and highways all over SZ and plenty of parks and green space as well. Shanghai is denser and Hong Kong even more so.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I've been there twice. Wide avenues do not mean the city is not dense. It is just better balanced than HK. And please do not call me dude.

To all: I'm not a big fan of Shenzhen, but this is now one of the best skylines indeed.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Shenzhen is not more dense than NYC. Manhattan is dense in its entirety and so are most parts of the other boroughs (i.e. Queens, Brooklyn, Bronx, etc.). Only Hong Kong can rival NYC in terms of density. Shenzhen has developed rapidly in the last decades but still has a long way to catch up to NYC and HK.


----------



## null

Wait... denser = better?


----------



## QuantumX

null said:


> Wait... denser = better?


I don't think that's necessarily the case. It depends on what that density is made up of as far as people being able to have most of their needs met in close proximity. It is better though when it means less of the human population encroaching on ecosystems and animal habitats. For instance, here in South Florida, if we go beyond the Urban Development Boundary and pave over the Everglades, we're screwing ourselves with the amount of fresh water that ecosystem stores.


----------



## WingWing

null said:


> Wait... denser = better?


Think dense is good but u must have different height and best if have supertalls


----------



## Zack Fair

*TORONTO*









Penthouse by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Thousand Lights by LINYIHAN, on Flickr



Singapore from Swissôtel The Stamford by Sarmu, on Flickr



Singapore from The [email protected] Skybridge by Sarmu, on Flickr



Singapore from Mount Faber by Sarmu, on Flickr



View from Maybank Tower @ Marina Marina bay by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## lowenmeister

del


----------



## lowenmeister

JuanPaulo said:


> Shenzhen is not more dense than NYC. Manhattan is dense in its entirety and so are most parts of the other boroughs (i.e. Queens, Brooklyn, Bronx, etc.). Only Hong Kong can rival NYC in terms of density. Shenzhen has developed rapidly in the last decades but still has a long way to catch up to NYC and HK.


Shenzhen and New york city is closer in density from a purely statistical viewpoint than most people think,Shenzhen,according to its own government a population of around 15 million living in an area of around 1950 sq km,which is about 7500 inh/sq km ,Nyc has 8.5 million people living in an area of around 789 sq km with a population density of around 10600 inh/sq km. New york seems to have a lead in the density department but it is not a very dramatic difference,and the difference is even smaller if you account of how many sparsely populated mountains Shenzhen includes in its area. So the real density is actually pretty equal between the two.


----------



## jimPUNKZ

A bunch of Metro Manila shots 


808 state said:


> by Annabelle Chavez





808 state said:


> by Rene Ybardolaza





808 state said:


> by Roy Cobilla





808 state said:


> by Kit Agad
> 
> ^^an old photo





808 state said:


> by Vincent V. Garrucho





808 state said:


> by Milo Timbol


----------



## Silom09

*Sukhumvit **CBD area'
*








*Jirawat Plekhongthu‎*








*Prakarn Pok*


----------



## Zack Fair

I'm wondering if there's an ignore users list on vBulletin...

edit: found it!


----------



## WingWing

Ouch Ouch Ouch! My Eyes!

Hong Kong by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

The different skyline district in Singapore

Above the Trees by ZawWai09, on Flickr










The West by ZawWai09, on Flickr

Singapore Panorama by ZawWai09, on Flickr

Across the Fiery Road by ZawWai09, on Flickr










Source: ST, Asiaone and Business times


----------



## Silom09

*BANGKOK*

Resize the pics please.


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^ might as well reduce the size of his siggy.... its not anymore pleasing to the eyes.. hno:


----------



## isaidso

Zack Fair said:


> *TORONTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penthouse by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


Toronto-Dominion Centre is going to look chic once they finish re-painting it black. You can see 1 of the towers is done already and looks as good as new.


----------



## archilover

My favourite
1.hongkong
2.shanghai
3.new york
4.guangzhou
5.singapore


----------



## Frockling

1. New York city
2.Moscow
3. Honk Kong
3. Doha
4. Dubai
5. Chicago
6. Shanghai
7. Tokyo
8. London
9. Paris
10. Seattle


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Well thanks for making my home city the second but really why?


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> Willis Tower or Bank of China would absolutely dwarf everything in Sao Paulo. It would look quite awkward imo.


Not anymore awkward than Taipei 101, but you're right.


----------



## jimPUNKZ

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Well thanks for making my home city the second but really why?


^^ that is really sort of a question. Moscow is a developed city but if we are to talk about skyline, its not even at par with ASEAN's... IMO


----------



## SoaD

Amazing pics. mg:

This thread sometimes seems a Vs Bangkok-Singapore :lol:


----------



## Festival

BANGKOK THAILAND











PHOTO BY peerakit.jirachetthakun


----------



## skanny

jimPUNKZ said:


> ^^ that is really sort of a question. Moscow is a developed city but if we are to talk about skyline, its not even at par with ASEAN's... IMO


We could say the same thing for all the European cities , not only Moscou !


----------



## _Night City Dream_

jimPUNKZ said:


> ^^ that is really sort of a question. Moscow is a developed city but if we are to talk about skyline, its not even at par with ASEAN's... IMO


Well, you are not right either. Sure, it is far below Shanghai, HK, Seoul, Shenzhen etc, but not all ASEAN.

Moscow is huge, it is 50 km of built-up area from the North to the South and some 30 km from the West to the East.

Here are some pics of mine showing how huge the city is. Taken from the height of 337 meters,so you can imagine why everything is far below. But on average Moscow is far beyond everything en Europe and close to many megapolises of South-East Asia.




















April 2012.

And this is not mine, but I love this angle:










http://igor113.livejournal.com/443374.html

As I've already said, skyline is not shaped by Moscow City IBD but the whole built-up area.


----------



## wino

last one is the best of Moscow I've seen..

although I can't say the same for the rest..


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Oh I see... it looks nice but still relatively not the best to be at no 2. I agree with @wino. The only photo thats convincing is the last one.


----------



## QuantumX

jimPUNKZ said:


> Oh I see... it looks nice but still relatively not the best to be at no 2. I agree with @wino. The only photo thats convincing is the last one.


Too much low-rise stuff without enough high-rises.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

wino said:


> last one is the best of Moscow I've seen..
> 
> although I can't say the same for the rest..





jimPUNKZ said:


> Oh I see... it looks nice but still relatively not the best to be at no 2. I agree with @wino. The only photo thats convincing is the last one.



I can understand you. That happens because my shots were taken, I repeat, from the height of 337 meters, while the last one is taken from the height of around 100 m, so it does show much better angle.

There are in general more than 100 buildings over 100 m in Moscow, the majority of all buildings, regardless historic center, I think are 12 - 20 storey ones.

Of course, it is not Shanghai, or HK, but it is much higher and denser and larger than any European city.

And I don't think in terms of skyline Moscow is worse than, say, Qindao or Dalian.

Then, many people say Tokyo skyline is one of the best. I love Tokyo and i dream a lot to see it in person but I don't think its skyline is much better than that of Moscow. Tokyo is mostly low-rise megacity and its low-rises are generally much lower than that of Moscow.


----------



## wino

I think Tokyo is better than Moscow.


----------



## ukiyo

Here's a pic of Tokyo. Don't know how good it stacks up worldwide but I guess it can make top 10










http://www.sandrobisaro.com/#/photography/japan


----------



## WingWing

Tokyo don't have amazing buildings, what i mean was like beautiful skyscrapers. Would prefer bkk over tokyo. Tokyo only good in low rise density


----------



## wino

ukiyo said:


> Here's a pic of Tokyo. Don't know how good it stacks up worldwide but I guess it can make top 10


IMO.. TOP 20 for sure.. 

but I'm not sure if Tokyo can sneak in the top 10.



WingWing said:


> Tokyo don't have amazing buildings, what i mean was like beautiful skyscrapers. Would prefer bkk over tokyo. Tokyo only good in low rise density


BKK has more beautiful skyscrapers compared to Tokyo?? hmmmm.... 
that is very much debatable..


what BKK has advantage over Tokyo for sure is Height.. but other than that... hard to say..
Tokyo wins with impression... easy to understand why.

I've always though of BKK as the smaller version of Tokyo..


----------



## ukiyo

These ones look pretty nice to me

Shinjuku, Tokyo










Minato, Tokyo

Tokyo city afternoon view Jan.3.2014 by shinichiro*, on Flickr

Shiodome, Tokyo









http://muza-chan.net/japan/index.php/blog/shiodome-view-yurikamome









http://sabo34.blog111.fc2.com/blog-category-3.html









http://sabo34.blog111.fc2.com/blog-category-3.html

Tokyo Bay
 

For me the reason why Tokyo isn't that great is simply because it is so big and spread out, that makes it much better at street level/living though so there's many "centers" around train stations instead of just one clustered district. It makes for a bad skyline but for good urbanity.


----------



## Nick Holmes

I guess Tokyo got more skyscrapers ( > 200m ) than BKK.


----------



## wino

^^ Now that refutes my height opinion.. :lol:


----------



## EMArg

Skyline of New York from the Top of the Rock:


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City.


Vértigo por equisrex, en Flickr









DSC02876 por in-dErick, en Flickr


Metros de altura por equisrex, en Flickr

[
Ciudad MX por equisrex, en Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE


Yoga in Singapore par abbybobich, sur Flickr


My City par arcwind23, sur Flickr



City skyline in late sunset viewed from the Marina Barrage in Singapore par davejunia, sur Flickr


City skyline viewed from [email protected]'s skybridge in Singapore par davejunia, sur Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hudson11

NYC









Sunset on the City by Michael Elliot on Flickr









Double Flare by Michael Elliot on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

justproject said:


> it's will be better by 2020 when The Pinnacle and other skyscrapers will built


By 2020 all Asian cities will go far higher.


----------



## justproject

_Night City Dream_ said:


> By 2020 all Asian cities will go far higher.


height is not main. asia is far away from perfect buildings. only height is nothing at all!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

justproject said:


> height is not main. asia is *far away from perfect buildings.* only height is nothing at all!


What's 'perfect buildings' supposed to mean? How does anybody define perfection?


----------



## justproject

Faisal Shourov said:


> What's 'perfect buildings' supposed to mean? How does anybody define perfection?


perfect by architecture and not ONLY height. i definitely love Shanghai tower, it's perfect but skyline is not perfect at all because other buildings are not perfect. London is historic city and new buildings are rising in historical London, leadenhall building or walkie talkie, gherkin they are't high but they are perfect as architectural buildings


----------



## Faisal Shourov

justproject said:


> *perfect by architecture* and not ONLY height. i definitely love Shanghai tower, it's perfect but skyline is not perfect at all because other buildings are not perfect. London is historic city and new buildings are rising in historical London, leadenhall building or walkie talkie, gherkin they are't high but they are perfect as architectural buildings


You lost me when you said perfect by architecture. No individual can define what's perfect or not. What you call perfection is simply your personal preference, not a fact. All individual comments about perfection is subjective.


----------



## justproject

Faisal Shourov said:


> You lost me when you said perfect by architecture. No individual can define what's perfect or not. What you call perfection is simply your personal preference, not a fact. All individual comments about perfection is subjective.


yes it's my own personal preference, but u dont know what i'm talking about. some buildings in asia are just terrible and strange(i'm talking about famous buildings)


----------



## WingWing

justproject said:


> perfect by architecture and not ONLY height. i definitely love Shanghai tower, it's perfect but skyline is not perfect at all because other buildings are not perfect. London is historic city and new buildings are rising in historical London, leadenhall building or walkie talkie, gherkin they are't high but they are perfect as architectural buildings


For your info shanghai is not dubai. Shanghai has a lot historical building be it chinese or western heritage building. Just walk along the Bund and you will be amazed by the historic skyline facing the modern skyline. East meet West, Old Vs New.

Moreover London skyline is smaller than Singapore, how to be perfect? I know you love London just like me love Singapore but I am still being realistic that Singapore is not perfect yet. 

If talking about a perfect skyline, i would rather say HK and New York as well as Shanghai would be almost perfect.



And in my opinion London skyline look weird, all short yet the modern building mix with the historic building but dont match each other. Just like the design of shard tower and that egg tower. London may have difficulty to reach top 20


----------



## justproject

WingWing said:


> For your info shanghai is not dubai. Shanghai has a lot historical building be it chinese or western heritage building. Just walk along the Bund and you will be amazed by the historic skyline facing the modern skyline. East meet West, Old Vs New.
> 
> Moreover London skyline is smaller than Singapore, how to be perfect? I know you love London just like me love Singapore but I am still being realistic that Singapore is not perfect yet.
> 
> If talking about a perfect skyline, i would rather say HK and New York as well as Shanghai would be almost perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> And in my opinion London skyline look weird, all short yet the modern building mix with the historic building but dont match each other. Just like the design of shard tower and that egg tower. London may have difficulty to reach top 20


i did't say that London is perfect yet, shanghai is historic city as London, and i did't say that shanghai skyline is bad, i love shanghai! i love Singapore as i love London or Shanghai, but i said that in perspective London's skyline is very good but not yet, so now Shanghai has much more better skyline at all but London has perspective to have more


----------



## WingWing

justproject said:


> i did't say that London is perfect yet, shanghai is historic city as London, and i did't say that shanghai skyline is bad, i love shanghai! i love Singapore as i love London or Shanghai, but i said that in perspective London's skyline is very good but not yet, so now Shanghai has much more better skyline at all but London has perspective to have more


U mentioned London architecture is perfect. Shanghai aint. 

By the way you mentioned asian landmark building design are terrible and strange. Can name me few?


----------



## jaysonn341

^^ Why do you guys bother with someone who clearly has no idea...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

justproject said:


> height is not main. asia is far away from perfect buildings. only height is nothing at all!


If Asia is far then so is Europe, for sure. If we're talking about high-rises.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

justproject said:


> perfect by architecture and not ONLY height. i definitely love Shanghai tower, it's perfect but skyline is not perfect at all because other buildings are not perfect. London is historic city and new buildings are rising in historical London, leadenhall building or walkie talkie, gherkin they are't high but they are perfect as architectural buildings


In Shanghai there are much more really good high-rises than in London, be sure! 

To compare Shanghai and London skylines is the same as to compare a one-person kayak and Titanic.

P.S. Shanghai Tower is not the best about Shanghai. There are tens of better ones.


----------



## QuantumX

[/url]29 Floors Above by ashleydiener, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Crystaldrano said:


> I like non-chaotic skylines, therefore I will disregard most of the asian skylines and even european ones.
> 
> Having said that, *the world's top skyline belongs to Chicago* according to my list of best skylines in the world.


The pics you've quoted are not less chaotic than any asian skylines.


----------



## QuantumX

image by Eva O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I am sorry, I didn't see your post when I was typing mine.

But why should we stick to Europe if the thread is about World skyline?


----------



## QuantumX

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I am sorry, I didn't see your post when I was typing mine.
> 
> But why should we stick to Europe if the thread is about World skyline?


Never mind, thought we were in Europe, sorry! Yes, a lot of people find Chicago's skyline the most aesthetically appealing, believe it or not.


----------



## binhai

Tokyo actually has gotten a lot better in recent years. A lot of modern towers and less ugly 80s scrapers. I would love to visit!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

As for me, I like about Tokyo right the fact that many towers are from the 80s. They make the city unique and much different from Chinese megacities, for example. Even modern Tokyo skyscrapers are very cold and a bit too functional, but its their own style.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in early 2000s









Now

Singapore Architecture (4) by dave2222001, on Flickr


Savage City by draken413o, on Flickr


Timelapse @ Toa Payoh by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Guangzhou skyline


----------



## KlausDiggy

London always like to talk about unplaced eggs. They always say in the future London want to be in the top 10 and London have better architecture. But the skyline acts inconsistent and not very nice. The skyscrapers are not any better than anywhere else. 
In addition, the skyline is not really dense. 


Even in Europe there are much denser skylines, eg Frankfurt and Paris. I'd London today to see in the Top 30 and in 2025 maybe in the top 20 
No more.


----------



## justproject

NYC as skyline 432 park ave is rising


----------



## justproject

KlausDiggy said:


> London always like to talk about unplaced eggs. They always say in the future London want to be in the top 10 and London have better architecture. But the skyline acts inconsistent and not very nice. The skyscrapers are not any better than anywhere else.
> In addition, the skyline is not really dense.
> 
> 
> Even in Europe there are much denser skylines, eg Frankfurt and Paris. I'd London today to see in the Top 30 in 2025 and maybe in the top 20
> No more.


i think Paris's skyline is more organic than London's, but London's skyline is higher than Paris or other european cities. so i just said that London has more perspective than other european cities


----------



## jimPUNKZ

KlausDiggy said:


> London always like to talk about unplaced eggs. They always say in the future London want to be in the top 10 and London have better architecture. But the skyline acts inconsistent and not very nice. The skyscrapers are not any better than anywhere else.
> In addition, the skyline is not really dense.
> 
> 
> Even in Europe there are much denser skylines, eg Frankfurt and Paris. I'd London today to see in the Top 30 and in 2025 maybe in the top 20
> No more.


Perhaps because london structures don't coincide with each other...


----------



## Jay

London is a physically attractive city I think but the skyline is underwhelming even though a few of its buildings do look really cool. (Shard, the ****** one, swiss re, the walkie talkie etc.)

I don't ever see it making it anywhere close to the top 10, probably not even top 20 though in terms of size/height (which seems to determine the best skylines on this website.)


----------



## meiwa

I feel like people are spamming their home towns or capitlal cities rather than really discussing the reason why x city has a good skyline. Just my thoughts.


----------



## EMArg

More of the best skyline:


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^ NY is just timeless.. one thing though, I hope the lone supertall of Manhattan gets a buddy anytime soon..


----------



## Jay

jimPUNKZ said:


> ^^ NY is just timeless.. one thing though, I hope the lone supertall of Manhattan gets a buddy anytime soon..


What planet do you live on? Manhattan currently has 4 buildings over 1000 feet to the roof with many more U/C :nuts:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

Lightshow by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

I don't know what makes people vote for Chicago, but New York is the better skyline for me! Manhattan's vastness along with it's density is a spectacular and thrilling sight. Not to mention, NYC is getting taller every day


----------



## JuanPaulo

Faisal Shourov said:


> *I don't know what makes people vote for Chicago*, but New York is the better skyline for me! Manhattan's vastness along with it's density is a spectacular and thrilling sight. Not to mention, NYC is getting taller every day


Maybe you have to see Chicago's skyline in person to understand why so many find it more appealing than New York's or Hong Kong's.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

City Glow by Bill Maksim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

JuanPaulo said:


> Maybe you have to see Chicago's skyline in person to understand why so many find it more appealing than New York's or Hong Kong's.


I saw New York in person, maybe I'll visit Chicago next year to see what's the hype all about! :cheers:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

justproject said:


> i think Paris's skyline is more organic than London's, but London's skyline is higher than Paris or other european cities. so i just said that London has more perspective than other european cities


London in fact doesn't have a skyline. There is a bunch of highrises of the City, and the second one which is Canary dwarf.

This is far too little for a city of 1867 sq km. all the rest is low-rise and very often Too low rise.

If you go on with the heights, then London is invited to eat its heart out because my home city, Moscow is much higher all through.

It is not that London is not high. The point is that there's a tea-spoonful of towers for such a vast city. They do not make a skyline of the city.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*

HK mushrooms by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> Less than 10% of the world's people live in north America. Asia's skyscraper growth is just catching up to the proportion of wealth/population to be found there. North America still has far more skyscrapers than one would expect based on population.


Which in itself is impressive, I mean skyscrapers did originate here  (Or maybe Ancient Egypt or India if Taj Mahal and the Pyramids are skyscrapers.)


----------



## Hudson11

You know where









Untitled by mokastet on Flickr


----------



## Ivanator

^^ No, I have no idea where!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Same place as this: 

*New York City, USA*

Manhattan Skyline.jpg by BrutusCaesar, on Flickr


----------



## Ivanator

Oh, that's Reykjavik, Iceland, right?


----------



## QuantumX

Actually, I would say Top of the Rock to be more precise. That is where I think that particular New York photo was taken from.


----------



## EMArg

More from New York:


----------



## WingWing

I thought its Bangkok lol


----------



## QuantumX

*CHICAGO*

This is one of my photos in case you didn't notice. 
CSC_0646 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Cant resist to post this top 3 skyline from Europe

Frankfurt 










Source: Mr. Wiki


----------



## jimPUNKZ

BGC Metro Manila 


[dx] said:


> June 19, 2014





Jose Mari said:


> _06|20|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _warwa_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*









Legislative Assembly of Ontario in Toronto by patrick fox, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Toronto tower isnt like Tokyo Skytree, the CN tower fits in the skyline perfectly


----------



## meiwa

^^I disagree. I think Tokyo Skytree compliments Tokyo a lot! It is a great addition this city.


----------



## WingWing

^^ a few supertalls or tall towers needed beside the skytree to create a skyline in my opinion


----------



## WingWing

Where else if not Singapore


CBD by arkymarky, on Flickr


SDIM3165 by nori_photo, on Flickr


Orchard Sundown by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Overlooking Makati, Metro Manila from BGC








Fairways Tower, Global City by Robbie Francisco


----------



## realitybites-u

kuala lumpur...










credit to greaterkl fb...


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## Khat

Festival said:


> *B A N G K O K *​
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/exposureddd/11648500395/sizes/h/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HnoomPatcha/photos


 ^^


Wow that the Best skyline of the world :cheers:


----------



## MDguy

QuantumX said:


> *They're right, guys! A lot of these pictures posted are not even in the running for World's Best Skyline. It's why I don't post any Miami pics. Some of the pictures are great, but they really don't belong here. *
> 
> NanoMini, you're going to have to hold back on some this stuff you post and repsect the thread or I'll have to start deleting pictures.


I understand why posting too many photos of one city is problematic but I appreciate diversity. Seeing endless photos of New York, Shanghai, Chicago, Hong Kong, and Dubai gets kind of boring after a while.


----------



## QuantumX

MDguy said:


> I understand why posting too many photos of one city is problematic but I appreciate diversity. Seeing endless photos of New York, Shanghai, Chicago, Hong Kong, and Dubai gets kind of boring after a while.


Well, we could just close the thread. There aren't many skylines in the world that can vie for World's Best Skyline. I think in the United States, New York and Chicago are the only two. Miami could be there in the next 10 years. London has a lot planned and a lot will make it to construction because it's London, but that's another 10 years off as well. I would rather just close the thread than have it populated with small skylines.


----------



## Khat

Festival said:


> *B A N G K O K *​
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ^^^^:cheers:
> 
> 
> Bangkok the Best of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahathorn Nirushtook


----------



## QuantumX

MDguy said:


> I understand why posting too many photos of one city is problematic but I appreciate diversity. Seeing endless photos of New York, Shanghai, Chicago, Hong Kong, and Dubai gets kind of boring after a while.


How could you have possibly left out Bangkok?


----------



## Ram6S

QuantumX said:


> Bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



^^ wow Bangkok so nice


----------



## [email protected]

hunser said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I could go on, but I won't. Please refrain from the *WORLD'S BEST* skyline thread. Thank you.


Huh?


----------



## Khat

^^ Love pic so much thank you for posting


----------



## Yohja

*Top 10 List*

Personally, I'd say something like this, give or take a few swaps:










*1. Hong Kong:* Along with Rio, Hong Kong has one of the best possible natural settings on planet Earth. The combination of the bay and mountains is definitely the envy of many. I love the split from the waterway as well, so that you can live down town and still get an amazing view. I'd also say that the Bank of China tower is one of my favourite, if not absolute favourite, towers in the world, and without it, Hong Kong wouldn't be nearly as iconic as it is right now. Hong Kong is arguably the king of high rise density due to natural constraints and geopolitical circumstances, which, in turn, leads to a vibrant and electric atmosphere, all the while not sacrificing its green spaces. Absolutely fascinating, futuristic, and fabulous skyline, definitely worthy of top spot.










*2. New York:* Often referred to as "the City", NYC is well worthy of this nickname. With its great public transportation, ultra high density housing, and vibrant street life, New York is definitely world class. The mix of old and new architecture is something many of the new and coming booming cities simply cannot recreate, and definitely solidifies New York's top spot as one of the architecture capitals of the world. Although I am not a fan of the Freedom Tower, I do think that most of the new proposals are absolutely great and provide a much-needed variation to the typical concrete/grey overlay so often associated with New York. The addition of supertalls is long overdue and I am pleasantly surprised by New York's very recent boom in very bold and aesthetic new proposals. New York has both size, density, and quality architecture, well meritorious of the number two spot.










*3. Shanghai:* This economic powerhouse has a beautiful allure to its name, one that is rarely matched by any other metropolis. To me, it also boasts the most beautiful core of any city in the world, with the Oriental Pearl being the proverbial cherry on top. Hell, even the handful of 250m beasts look insignificant in Lujiazui. An elegant river bend, an abundance of historical jewels, and an ocean of skyscrapers all add to the iconic downtown core that is famous the world over. The animated and ultra-dynamic centrepiece is the heart of Shanghai, showcasing its fun, futuristic, and fast-pace lifestyle.










*4. Guangzhou: * I think this city is often very underrated in these types of rankings. Its CBD is nothing to scoff at, soon to boast seven supertall towers all in near vicinity of one another as well as an elegant megatall structure. Each of these supertalls is also uniquely exciting without being too garish. Upon the completion of the imposing CTF, Guangzhou will be home to one of the most imposing facade the world has to offer. The core is also extremely well planned, having museums, theatres, and convention centres spread all along its main avenue. This first tier city has a rich Cantonese history as well as a bright looking future as tons of new proposals are sprouting up like wild shoots. Would love to give Guangzhou a visit some day, and try out this world class CBD for a street level tour. 










*5. Chicago* Birthplace of the skyscraper, Chicago comes in at number five. In terms of quality, Chicago is nearly unmatched, housing styles from nearly ever architectural school of though since its birth. I have immense appreciation for the Sears Tower (or should I say Willis) which I find to be one of the best international style buildings there is (which is a style I am particularly fond of). I also love the Aon centre as well as the new and sleek Trump Tower. The river is incredibly well adorned, and the street views are nearly unmatched, as a high priority on street-level aesthetics have always been well emphasized. One criticism that prevents Chicago from ranking higher is that it has a fairly rapid drop off from world class density to suburban sprawl, unlike the cities which I have placed above it. Aside from this minor setback, I am confident in awarding Chicago with the number one spot when it comes to building quality and diversity out of any other major city I can think of. Congratulations Chicago. 










*6. Shenzhen:* And here we have the young prodigy, star child of all SSC members alike, it's Shenzhen. I have no inkling of a doubt that in the years to come, Shenzhen will move up to the ranks and reach the podium, potentially vying for the very top. The construction here is unparalleled, even on the scale of Chinese cities, and it will soon be a force to be reckoned with. As of now (at least until Ping An is completed) I must put it behind Guangzhou simply due to the wide spaces that separate its many CBDs. Of course, soon, with Qianhai, Luohu, Futian, Nanshan et al. (the list goes on) all in bursting construction phase, the Shenzhen skyline will start to merge together. Until then, I eagerly await the completion of Ping An, which is my favourite U/C at the moment. I will be visiting Shenzhen soon as I have certain family there as well, and will make sure to experience this history in the making. Right now, in its infancy stage, I can only award Shenzhen the sixth spot, for it does in fact have a beautiful setting with mountains and lush greenery, beautiful night lighting, and ultra high density, but no more, since it does lack some diversity and global distinction. But soon, and I cannot wait, Shenzhen will make its way up and bless us with a never before seen skyline of grand proportions. 










*7. Dubai:* Now, this place is the undisputed king of height. It is also the capital of gaudiness and excess, which has garnered the criticism of quite a few urban enthusiasts. Each and every design that has sprung up has been thrilling on its own right, but clashing in context. Dubai very much needs some "filler" material and surrounding density to really become a word class city, as it now acts more as a vacation spot or side show attraction rather than a living space. Individually, many structures are amazing pieces of architecture (my favourites being the Emirates Office/Hotel Towers), but a city is not a collection of fancy buildings, but rather a cohesive and integrated organism. Dubai, to me it seems, lacks this unity factor that most other cities have, and that is why I decided to rank it seventh. It does have amazing height, I'll give it that, but there's life missing from the picture, and until that happens, Dubai will always be lacking in my eyes. 










*8. Kuala Lumpur:* KL is a city of many backgrounds and diverse ethnicities, and a quick trip in the city with an attentive ear will only serve as confirmation. You can hear Cantonese, Malay, English, Hokkien, Tamil, and many other dialects everywhere you go, and this diversity is very well reflected in the city's architecture. Obviously there is no need to mention the Petronas Towers, which have dominated the skyline for many years now, but it is worth appreciating for its cultural design and world wide recognizability. Also very elegant is the Menara Kuala Lumpur, which has a great deal of cultural character as well as imposing height. I must also give recognition to Menara Maybank, being one of my favourite buildings in the world as well. One critique I have of KL is that it is very patchy at times, with areas of spotty density, which is not necessarily a bad thing. KL has managed to harbour a very prosperous amount of green life and breathable areas. This probably contributes to why I always find pictures taken from a distanceto be the best representations of Kuala Lumpur. The best views of KL are from afar, with the right amount of mist flowing down the mountains, giving the city a surreal, mystical feel that evokes otherworldly fantasy. 










*9. Toronto:* I may leak some homerism here, but I'll try my best to suppress the urges. Disclaimer: although as of 2014, I rank Toronto as ninth, the great building boom has lead me to hopeful conclusions that soon, in the decades to follow, Toronto will pull ahead and place itself among the very best world cities, and I can only wait. Being a fan of international style buildings, Toronto is absolutely stunning to me. The original down town core is one of my favourites despite no single building sporting extreme or unique characteristics like many other cities. The towers of the Big 5 Banks are all unique and are the heart of the city, with the TD Plaza being one of my favourite collection of buildings there can be. I also have relatives in this wonderful city, and have had the great opportunity to visit many times, and each time the skyline has thickened and risen a bit more. I do wish, however, that the trend in monotonous blue-green glass, balcony residential towers would vary a bit more, as I am not willing to sacrifice Toronto's wonderful quality of architecture simply for the sake of uncontrolled density. The newer proposals have impressed me however, and paint a promising picture. Of course, there is no need to mention the beautiful CN tower, which has been iconic to the city for as long as anyone can remember, and will live on for years to come. A very close brother to Toronto would be Chicago which shares many similar characteristics, and hopefully, Toronto can add some supertalls to the mix and densify a bit, and we'll be golden.










*10. Tokyo: * And here lies the largest metropolis the world has to offer. I'm confident that if the threat of earthquakes didn't exist, Tokyo's skyline would be a whole different picture. But alas, such is not the case. Despite this limitation, Tokyo is the king of lowrise density and the vastest seas of urban area. It does also have its fair share of skyscrapers in the sub 300m range, but these are unfortunately spread around the city and not as central as many those of many other cities. Each of these clusters would make huge cities on their own right, but compared to the sheer size of Tokyo, they are merely ripples in a torrent of waves. I find Tokyo looks best as night, as the light action is incredible. During the day, there is some certain grey monotony which takes away from the beautiful culture Tokyo espouses and embraces: such as all the street level neon signs and unique cultural representations. For a city of its size, Tokyo is definitely a role model others should strive to mimic: it has amazing public transportation, sanitary services, and low crime rates, it is truly a marvel of urban planning. However, it does lack in height and in any instantly recognizable clusters of buildings to call its own, which is why I must sadly relegate it to tenth place. This does not take away from the legendary status of this gigantic metropolis.

And thus concludes my brief top 10 list of best skylines as of 2014. I would like to give a honourable mention to Singapore for one of the most cohesive and elegant cores I have seen, and I would have liked nothing more than to be able to include it on this list. Of course, this ranking will not fit with many of your perspectives, and that is perfectly fine by me. That's what makes things so interesting and it's exactly why I wrote this write-up: so that I could discuss my points with you and try to share some of your views. I tried to keep my individual descriptions relatively short, but provide a little bit of general depth as to how I came to my choices; I feel this is better than simply giving a list. I also tried to keep the images more refreshing and less clichéd than usual, just to provide new perspectives. I would love to discuss about any of these rankings or about any individual cities on their own, so please do post your criticisms and I'd love to have a talk. Cheers.


----------



## WingWing

Bangkok member reply to themselves? Its like talking to the wall, hey bkk nice, it was great, nice photo lol



Edit*: himself not themselves


----------



## akif90




----------



## desertpunk

*NEW YORK*



Empire Sunset by DFiveRed, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

WingWing said:


> Bangkok member reply to themselves? Its like talking to the wall, hey bkk nice, it was great, nice photo lol
> 
> 
> 
> Edit*: himself not themselves


As you can see, they, him, it or whatever is gone.


----------



## kevo123

^^ yay it's about time! :cheers2:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*

DSC_1336.jpg by Dr.BT, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

MDguy said:


> I understand why posting too many photos of one city is problematic but I appreciate diversity. *Seeing endless photos of New York, Shanghai, Chicago, Hong Kong, and Dubai gets kind of boring after a while.*


That is what this thread is for. If you get bored of looking at the best skylines in the world, then simply visit the other threads in this subforum which showcase all other skylines. Thanks.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Dramatic by Samuel.Dai, on Flickr


Marina Bay by kinnith93, on Flickr


Cityscape View from the Link Bridge at Singapore Sports Hub by williamcho, on Flickr


City Gallery by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


CotOnFire by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

San Francisco is one of the best too in my opinion:


----------



## QuantumX

I've lived there, and I've been back twice since then, but never as a photographer. ^^ That I must do!


----------



## Phaleo

skylines with no iconic towers are not the best skyline....no need spamming this thread with Bangkok and Manila photos.hno: 

New York/Hong Kong/Chicago/Dubai...Singapore is one of the world's best skyline.


----------



## Augustão d2

Shenzhen







[/url]
IMG_1543 por Гок, no Flickr[/IMG]


kk100 por Гок, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*

Hello HK by Andrew's Creation, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

"I think many USA and Chinese cities are underrated. Here is the overrated one: Singapore."

The last time I heard, Singapore is a Chinese city-state.


----------



## JuanPaulo

lochinvar said:


> "I think many USA and Chinese cities are underrated. Here is the overrated one: Singapore."
> 
> The last time I heard, Singapore is a Chinese city-state.


:runaway:


----------



## Jay

China is amazing but definitely not underrated in a skyscraper sense. 

The USA is though I think.


----------



## WingWing

lochinvar said:


> "I think many USA and Chinese cities are underrated. Here is the overrated one: Singapore."
> 
> The last time I heard, Singapore is a Chinese city-state.


My apology for combining both.

From my statement singapore also belong to USA haha


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*

Untitled by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Jay said:


> China is amazing but definitely not underrated in a skyscraper sense.
> 
> The USA is though I think.


Most people don't even know the names of Chinese cities except for Shanghai, Hong Kong and Beijing. Only a few people who visit skyscrapercity know of some chinese cities. Chinese skylines are not only underrate, their cities as whole are nonexistent in knowledge to billions of people outside east asia


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^perhaps because those cities were not what they are today and their momentous changes took only a heart beat. Even I before ssc, did not know of their existence and they're not just cities but big growing by leaps and bounds cities.


----------



## Jay

Faisal Shourov said:


> Most people don't even know the names of Chinese cities except for Shanghai, Hong Kong and Beijing. Only a few people who visit skyscrapercity know of some chinese cities. Chinese skylines are not only underrate, their cities as whole are nonexistent in knowledge to billions of people outside east asia


I agree, but I was saying that in a skyscraper sense, on this board at least, China is not really underrated. We all know the cities are huge and there are lots of crazy high buildings, it's the number 1 skyscraper country in the world. 

I would say either USA or UAE would be number 2 but I feel like the US is still underrated, maybe because it's less in your face than the other two countries.


----------



## skanny

*HK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hugo_poon/14290738040/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/97937935[email protected]/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Top 10 Skylines (by continents)*


----------



## Ivanator

^^ I don't see Antarctica's top 10 skylines on there...


----------



## WingWing

KL not in the list? That surprise me though. 

Think KL and SG should replace manila and jakarta


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^

I agree to what they say. 
It is difficult for Asia to find the top 10. Since many skylines are incredibly great.

I have already changed it.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^
> 
> I agree to what they say.
> It is difficult for Asia to find the top 10. Since many skylines are incredibly great.
> 
> I have already changed it.


You should replace Bangkok with Doha imo. Bangkok has no iconic buildings where Doha has plenty. Plus Doha has sea in front of the CBD as foreground which is convenient for skyline photoshooting, where all Bangkok photos are random shots taken from hotels or apartments


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Untitled by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## Augustão d2

Chicago


DSC_1369_037 por Saravanansuri, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

ChicagoLightning by michaelhwhitten, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China










Shenzhen Futian CBD (12) by BlakeXu, on Flickr









Shenzhen Futian CBD (13) by BlakeXu, on Flickr









Shenzhen Futian CBD (11) by BlakeXu, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Skyline by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr









Guangzhou Cityscape from Linjiang Avenue by IVII2I3, on Flickr

​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









Pudong - Shanghai by FLYINGJON, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

View of Lower Manhattan from New York Harbor by Ilya Burlak, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by hotu_matua/ on flickr

Not meant seriously. It's just a perfect picture of one the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

This.

http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums...-05-24 New York City/IMG_0071_zps7443259f.jpg


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5562/14492060872_154dc8ef1f_z.jpg




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckang69


----------



## wino

To be Frank, I don't think Singapore belongs here.. It's a baby compared to the other best here.
KL for me is South East Asia's better representative..


----------



## Jay

wino said:


> To be Frank, I don't think Singapore belongs here.. It's a baby compared to the other best here.
> KL for me is South East Asia's better representative..


I agree Singapore is really overrated... the skyline is nice but even here in North America it wouldn't really be in the top 5 size and height or even design wise.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Jay said:


> I agree Singapore is really overrated... the skyline is nice but even here in North America it wouldn't really be in the top 5 size and height or even design wise.


I disagree Jay. If Singapore was in North America, it will definitely be in the top 5. In fact, it may rank third or fourth depending on whether you think it beats Toronto or not. What happens is that most people focus on the CDB skyline and they forget the endless ocean of residential skyscrapers that flood the island outside of the CDB.


----------



## wino

^^ CBD wise... I find Manila's Makati district better.. but that's just my taste.


----------



## lochinvar

If Singapore is in North America, this would be my ranking:

1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Panama City
4. Singapore
5. Miami


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/14449873722/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/14284350207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/14272544468











by PaulReiffer


----------



## wino

lochinvar said:


> If Singapore is in North America, this would be my ranking:
> 
> 1. New York City
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Panama City
> 4. Singapore
> 5. Miami


No Canadian cities? lol


----------



## Disturbing Reality

Toronto, Philadelphia, Seattle and Atlanta have better skylines than Singapore. Singapore has a great skyline, probably second to Kuala Lumpur in Southeast Asia, but not in a global stage..


----------



## JuanPaulo

Disturbing Reality said:


> Toronto, Philadelphia, Seattle and Atlanta have better skylines than Singapore. Singapore has a great skyline, probably second to Kuala Lumpur in Southeast Asia, but not in a global stage..


Ranking compared to Toronto, I agree. However, In my book, Singapore has a much better skyline than Philadelphia, Seattle, and Atlanta. It is close to Philadelphia's and Seattle's [speaking of CBD only] but far away from Atlanta's. Singapore is far much more than the CBD - which as we already know, boasts excellent height, superb architectural quality, and fantastic density.

*Singapore*

Skyline, Tanjong Pagar, Singapore by Allen Sng, on Flickr

Singapore by Jerry Van Krasten, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

wino said:


> To be Frank, I don't think Singapore belongs here.. It's a baby compared to the other best here.
> KL for me is South East Asia's better representative..


How can it be baby? I see singapore CBD as big as KL.

Even though singapore size is small but it has top 10 in most skyscrapers and highrises as well. KL without twin tower would be very dull. 

The CBD alone comparison I dont think Singapore lacking anything except supertall. Moreover singapore has 3 main CBD. The normal CBd we look are the Marina Bay and Shenton Way. The Orchard CBD hardly taken in picture. 

But in this picture u can see partial of orchard district


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York by Pekka , on Flickr


----------



## rafiquehola

*Kuala Lumpur*









Petronas Twin Towers from Dang Wangi station 









Kuala Lumpur Skyline from Jelatek LRT Station


----------



## jimPUNKZ

WingWing said:


> How can it be baby? I see singapore CBD as big as KL.
> 
> Even though singapore size is small but it has top 10 in most skyscrapers and highrises as well * KL without twin tower would be very dull.*
> 
> The CBD alone comparison I dont think Singapore lacking anything except supertall. Moreover singapore has 3 main CBD. The normal CBd we look are the ...]


Apology but I find the highlighted words a lame excuse or justification. If that is the case, would it also be safe to say that without those supertalls or icons in new york or shanghai, the former and the latter wouldnt be among the world's best? Or without those architecturally pleasing structures in Singapore, Singapore wouldn't even be called Singapore?! Lol , we cant just pretend those supertalls did not exist! Its there and it will ever be there. Although I love the skyline of Singapore, I too wouldn't put it among the best as well. Its too small. I guess the biggest criterion of the race is the monumental size of a city and clearly, Singapore does not belong there (yet). This is my own conceit.


----------



## WingWing

^^ probably ate the wrong medicine this morning


----------



## melrocks50

Hong Kong for me.


----------



## WingWing

SG
























Singapore

Marina Pano Sunset by kinnith93, on Flickr

Little Planet of Marina Bay by kinnith93, on Flickr

Paranoia by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

skanny said:


> Wait , London too !


And don't forget Winnipeg!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago


Flickr 上 PeteTsai 的 Fog Roll Skyline


----------



## isaidso

Awesome Chicago find. :yes:


----------



## SoaD

*CHICAGO*


Blue Hour Cotton Candy por PeteTsai, en Flickr​


----------



## Augustão d2

*Hong Kong*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SoaD

*SEATTLE*


Seattle por NW Vagabond, en Flickr​


----------



## Hudson11

Downtown Manhattan - as viewed from Downtown Brooklyn. (388 Bridge St penthouse)









Keller Williams NYC via Twitter


----------



## castermaild55

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hidesax/6933632200/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dickmann/8647256643/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/albany_tim/4547406365/sizes/l


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josehamra/14355691070


----------



## WingWing

Seoulllll


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

Chicago Skyline by Alan Light, on Flickr


----------



## CCOJC

BANGKOK city








Thanawat Chu[/URL]








Thanawat Chu


----------



## WingWing

Busan


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*









Sunny Shanghai by golf9c9333, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China









Guangzhou Skyline by FLYINGJON, on Flickr




​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

Untitled by skochur, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

The Magnificent Mile by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

By the way, great picture of Shanghai posted earlier in this page. Shanghai is really a beast! With supertalls popping outside of the Pudong area, I see this skyline rising fast to the first place worldwide. :cheers:


----------



## skanny

JuanPaulo said:


> By the way, great picture of Shanghai posted earlier in this page. Shanghai is really a beast! With supertalls popping outside of the Pudong area, I see this skyline rising fast to the first place worldwide. :cheers:


I think HK will always have an advantage on Shanghai : the density and the natural settings .
And I tend to think that a city like Shenzhen may become in the future the best in China in terms of skyline as it'll have a very extensive skyline composed of numerous clusters .
And the end of the construction boom is becoming obvious actually !


----------



## Zack Fair

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline by gregory.cody423, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :drool:


----------



## little universe

JuanPaulo said:


> By the way, great picture of Shanghai posted earlier in this page. Shanghai is really a beast! With supertalls popping outside of the Pudong area, I see this skyline rising fast to the first place worldwide. :cheers:


^^

Thx Juan, North American Skylines look quite elegant and classical.  :cheers:


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Sydney

https://flic.kr/p/nUDAF8


https://flic.kr/p/nV8giK


----------



## WingWing

Sydney cluster look very compact together while toronto not so. But i prefer Toronto


----------



## DZH22

1 NYC
2 Shanghai
3 Hong Kong
4 Guangzhou
5 Chicago
6 Dubai
7 Shenzhen
8 Chongqing
9 Tokyo
10 Kuala Lumpur
11 Toronto
12 Moscow
13 Singapore
14 Nanjing
15 Melbourne
16 Bangkok


----------



## WingWing

Not for chongqing, the skyline still look 'filthy' due to the slum apartments and the river as well

Moscow not in the top 15 due to small skyline

And Tokyo should not be in top 10 to me


----------



## lukahead6

^^ Good list. Kind of crazy that 5 of the top 8 are Chinese  I also agree with ur placement of Guangzhou above Chicago. Guangzhou is really really amazing, and I think that along with Shenzhen will take the Chinese city skyline crown in the NEAR future. Its a good thing that NYC is undergoing a huge building boom. Because I fear for Hong Kong's ranking dropping to other Chinese cities. With even Chongqing challenging it in under a decade. Cities around the world can't keep up with Chinese construction, and I feel that in 20 years the top 30 skylines will all be asian (except NY, Chi, Toronto, and maybe Miami). I also think that NY will be the only none asian city in the top 10, 10 years from now.


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^ seriously miami?? :naughty:


----------



## WingWing

^^ lol i can say that singapore has more constructions than. Miami haha


----------



## wino

True..but not that much..


----------



## wino

dp


----------



## QuantumX

jimPUNKZ said:


> ^^ seriously miami?? :naughty:


Yes, Miami! We're still building. We've had two booms in two consecutive decades, and it shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## WingWing

More info on singapore projects

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=399

And private residential with 30 floors and above
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=986


And public housing as well which has many 40 floors and above
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1281


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> Sydney cluster look very compact together while toronto not so. But i prefer Toronto


That's an optical illusion. Toronto's CBD cluster is very compact, but the skyline carries on a great distance north of that. You can see in the aerials below how expansive the core is. It's approximately 4.5 km of highrises from the lake traveling inland.


Toronto from the Sky by JStokez, on Flickr


Home, sweet Home. by backintheworld, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> That's an optical illusion. Toronto's CBD cluster is very compact, but the skyline carries on for another 3 km north of that.


Yeah, that money shot by the lake fools a lot of people. I was amazed at how urbanized Toronto is so far north of the lake.


----------



## CCOJC

Rama 9 Greand zone Bangkok


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Hudson11 said:


> Press Lounging by btz on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Financial District by btz on Flickr


New York is truly magical. And in 5 years, these two same angles will have 9 new supertalls (the top pic will add 111 West 57th Street (1,350'), 225 West 57th Street (1,775'), Verre Tower (1,050'), One Vanderbilt Place (1,450') and 432 Park Avenue will peak past the plateau (1,397')

The bottom pic will add Two World Trade Center (1,350'), Three World Trade Center (1,171'), 80 South Street (1,018') and 22 Thames (~1,200'). Insane


----------



## Frockling

Manitopiaaa said:


> New York is truly magical. And in 5 years, these two same angles will have 9 new supertalls (the top pic will add 111 West 57th Street (1,350'), 225 West 57th Street (1,775'), Verre Tower (1,050'), One Vanderbilt Place (1,450') and 432 Park Avenue will peak past the plateau (1,397') The bottom pic will add Two World Trade Center (1,350'), Three World Trade Center (1,171'), 80 South Street (1,018') and 22 Thames (~1,200'). Insane


I hate the fact that 3rd World Trade Center got a height reduction, now the WTC site will be even less balanced.


----------



## WingWing

Marina Bay Pano by kinnith93, on Flickr


Clarke Quay Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> Hey Hudson11, nice pictures! Since you seem to be from the NYC area, I was wondering if you can tell me what is the New Jersey suburb to the west of the George Washington bridge? You can see it well in the last NYC picture I posted. That suburb seems to have a little skyline of its own!


Fort Lee. It's a borough that's sort of an aggregate of many important roadways in NJ and NYS, along with NYC. A lot of Koreans live there, it's almost like a Koreatown.


----------



## Augustão d2

*NYC*


New York City Skyline por rawyvandenbeucken, no Flickr


----------



## biesiadnik

1 Shanghai 
2 New York
3 Singapore
4 Dubai
5 Chicago
5 Shenzhen


----------



## labellemusique

*MONTREAL. CANADA.*

*







*


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong Devil's Peak 香港魔鬼山 by KL.Lau 淡淡交會過 各不留下印, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*

P6210292-97 by Raúl Sanz de Acedo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


ny-skyline by Bernie Watt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









author


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Shenzhen, China*


----------



## isaidso

*The Big Smoke*


Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Yorkville Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Yorkville Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## wino

JuanPaulo said:


> Chicago, USA
> 
> author


Oh wow... best pic of chicago ever!
I love Chicago now.... very much! That is the most balanced shaped skyline ever


----------



## WingWing

I think Toronto shouldnt be in Top 10 based on pic above


----------



## lochinvar

Is that Michigan Avenue in Chicago?


----------



## isaidso

*Shanghai*


Shanghai by Lowcola, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Tops Bar - Banyan Tree Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr




​


----------



## lakegz

^The tallest are nice but the rest together look like a hot mess.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## skyscraperus

*July 11, 2014*



















Original (5284 x 3523)

By Niall97


----------



## JuanPaulo

little universe said:


> Tops Bar - Banyan Tree Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr​





Blade Runner! Amazing picture, the future is here now!! :cheers:​


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo's Zen Rock garden*









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8077903310_4ea3952aae_h.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5186/5733786891_56d3cb77d0_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/slice-of-wonder-bread/8400776371/sizes/l


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


----------



## Manitopiaaa

lochinvar said:


> Is that Michigan Avenue in Chicago?


Yes, the focal point of the picture is everything east of Michigan Avenue, which includes 3 of Chicago's 6 supertalls (Aon Center, John Hancock Center, Two Prudential Plaza) and many more skyscrapers.


----------



## castermaild55

First of all, I don't even know what city it's a photo of. Second of all, it's not linked back to the photographer's photostream on Flickr. Third of all, a skyline is not the subject of the photo.


----------



## WingWing

^^ shouldnt be posted here that pic


----------



## Dean_14

Singapore is over exposed


----------



## WingWing

so need more pics like that to be exposed?


----------



## SoaD

*SEATTLE*


The Many Faces Of a Seattle Sunset #2 por howardignatius, en Flickr​


----------



## castermaild55

castermaild55 said:


> First of all, I don't even know what city it's a photo of. Second of all, it's not linked back to the photographer's photostream on Flickr. Third of all, a skyline is not the subject of the photo.


sorry.
it was a famous pic of Tokyo(tsukudajima) for the Japanese
it means there is few Tokyo pic ?

>a skyline is not the subject of the photo
？？
Tokyo is too big. 









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/3f/65/b0c9f77257a45ee1c40d5a0811123f5d.jpg










http://www.peux.org/photo/photo/tokyoEast/skytreeView/skytreeView002.jpg









http://cdn-ak.f.st-hatena.com/images/fotolife/l/lino/20091213/20091213172437.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

castermaild55 said:


> sorry.
> it was a famous pic of Tokyo(tsukudajima) for the Japanese
> it means there is few Tokyo pic ?
> 
> >a skyline is not the subject of the photo
> ？？
> Tokyo is too big.


You still need to post per Flickr guidelines though. Click on the link I've provided below to my photostream as an example for whosever photostream you want to copy from. You click on the curved arrow in the lower right hand corner. Select the BBcode. Then, copy and paste the smallest large size photo. We can't have everybody posting such huge pics. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14471339637/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*

NYC Skyline by mikejmartelli, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

Downtown Chicago by khanusiak, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Classy and elegant!


----------



## WingWing

^^ True both are elegant and somehow classic!


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigmadeutschland/7028939001/

2014-06-27T22-54-10 by urgetopunt, on Flickr

2014-06-29T21-26-52 by urgetopunt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*









Hong Kong Skyline in the blue hour by MS - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Burn baby burn by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## jimPUNKZ

I am torn between hongkong and New York...


----------



## littercover

Anymodal said:


> i never can decide between NY and HK


NY for me!


----------



## WingWing

I am fine with Hk, NY and Shanghai as world best, three of them deserve the title


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

9 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

4 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

18 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## wino

WingWing said:


> Chongqing has many slum housing, never consider them in top 10, would rather put Bangkok, Singapore, Panama City and Sydney


what do you mean by "slum housing"? :hmm:


----------



## WingWing

wino said:


> what do you mean by "slum housing"? :hmm:


If u zoom up can see old and unmaintained apartments


----------



## hunser

Manitopiaaa said:


> 8. *Dubai*
> Advice: Take a deep breath and place any proposed tower in Disneyland Orlando. If it looks like it'll fit in, DO NOT build it.
> Supertalls: 19


:lol::lol::lol: :rofl: 

Made my day! Zu geil ...


----------



## wino

^^ hehe I think he meant Disney World... 



@wing
HK has lots of them too... right?


----------



## WingWing

wino said:


> ^^ hehe I think he meant Disney World...
> 
> 
> 
> @wing
> HK has lots of them too... right?


But HK will be mainly in Kownloon part. For hk island lesser and highly dense blocked by glassy buildings  

The main CBD of HK don't have this apartments unlike Chongqing.


----------



## lowenmeister

Originally posted by 天池 on gaoloumi 
*SHANGHAI*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Awesome! Shanghai has height, density, and quality. Without any doubt one of the best [and futuristic] skylines of the globe. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore with the one of world busiest port








Credit totallycoolpix

And view from Orchard 

image by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Awesome! Shanghai has height, density, and quality. Without any doubt one of the best [and futuristic] skylines of the globe. :cheers:


Yeah, but guys please don't post such large pics.



Manitopiaaa said:


> Guangzhou does have a better skyline than Shenzhen, I agree. Especially at night. But I give major brownie points for setting and Shenzhen's setting always has those beautiful mountains (Tanglangshan?) that puts it ahead of Guangzhou.


Doesn't Guangzhou have mountains?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*

IMG_2001 by danielskowronsky, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

Chicago Dusk by PiNoYBoY82, on Flickr


----------



## ajbenius

1. Hong Kong

2. New York

3. Shanghai


----------



## WingWing

Agree ^^


----------



## WingWing

Singapore probably ranked 5th after chicago 












singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr



BM7Q9700.jpg by Idiot frog, on Flickr


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto, Canada









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14642921843/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14623167615/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14619970291/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14320493357/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9217893719/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14746465031/


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China




zwamborn said:


> 2014-07-26 by yayaow






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



background ill by matteroffact, on Flickr


best view by matteroffact, on Flickr


Lights On by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr




​


----------



## JulyT

*BANGKOK*









*BANGKOK SKYLINE*


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> Singapore probably ranked 5th after chicago


What about Toronto or Dubai? I think they are good runner ups for 5th also.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Market by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

JulyT said:


> *BANGKOK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BANGKOK SKYLINE*


Another alt id of a troll. Do they ever stop? hno:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*

A different Toronto skyline: from Leslie Spit by mlaudisa, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I really like this picture of Toronto. The skyline looks very extensive and there is a strong "heart beat" profile to the skyline from this angle. The new tall towers are really making a difference. :cheers:


----------



## DW98

Great photo ^^

Toronto's a fantastic looking city.


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> What about Toronto or Dubai? I think they are good runner ups for 5th also.


Yes they are as well.



Think the same goes to KL and Guangzhou. 

Just that everyone has view. I dont mind with any cities listed above as ranked 5


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> Yes they are as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Think the same goes to KL and Guangzhou.
> 
> Just that everyone has view. I dont mind with any cities listed above as ranked 5


I hear you... to me the top 4 is very definitive, but always have a hard time determining the 5th place. :bash:


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I really like this picture of Toronto. The skyline looks very extensive and there is a strong "heart beat" profile to the skyline from this angle. The new tall towers are really making a difference. :cheers:


It's taken from 'Leslie Spit'. Those vantage points from the southeast (like this one) and southwest are the most representative as they take into account most of the skyline. You see the breadth from north to south, but also some of its width from east to west.

It's nice to see tall towers like AURA beginning to go up outside the CBD and agree that they're changing the skyline dramatically. Towers that go up in the CBD get lost in the crowd and in some cases they get hidden altogether. Trump is 282m and you can barely see it. 

I think we'll see equally dramatic improvements to the skyline as skyscraper development now moves to these new areas of the core.


----------



## hunser

isaidso said:


> It's taken from 'Leslie Spit'. Those vantage points from the southeast (like this one) and southwest are the most representative as they take into account most of the skyline. You see the breadth from north to south, but also some of its width from east to west.
> 
> It's nice to see tall towers like AURA beginning to go up outside the CBD and agree that they're changing the skyline dramatically. Towers that go up in the CBD get lost in the crowd and in some cases they get hidden altogether. *Trump is 282m and you can barely see it. *
> 
> I think we'll see equally dramatic improvements to the skyline as skyscraper development now moves to these new areas of the core.


That's because the roof is 237m, and the top is pretty thin.  But yes, Toronto is doing pretty well construction - wise.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> It's taken from 'Leslie Spit'. Those vantage points from the southeast (like this one) and southwest are the most representative as they take into account most of the skyline. You see the breadth from north to south, but also some of its width from east to west.
> 
> It's nice to see tall towers like AURA beginning to go up outside the CBD and agree that they're changing the skyline dramatically. Towers that go up in the CBD get lost in the crowd and in some cases they get hidden altogether. Trump is 282m and you can barely see it.
> 
> I think we'll see equally dramatic improvements to the skyline as skyscraper development now moves to these new areas of the core.


Thanks for pointing out the location where the photo is taken from. I always like the skyline views from those offshore islands (peninsulas?). I wish the CBD was more integrated with the lakefront and the islands. When I visited Toronto, I found that the city looks inwards which I thought was quite a contrast from its nearby cousin Chicago which instead looks "out" into the lake.

The new buildings like Aura are definitely changing the skyline for good. As you point out, they create new focal points instead of getting lost within the the dense mass of the CBD.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Sunrise by Aurimas Adomavicius, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> Thanks for pointing out the location where the photo is taken from. I always like the skyline views from those offshore islands (peninsulas?). I wish the CBD was more integrated with the lakefront and the islands. When I visited Toronto, I found that the city looks inwards which I thought was quite a contrast from its nearby cousin Chicago which instead looks "out" into the lake.
> 
> The new buildings like Aura are definitely changing the skyline for good. As you point out, they create new focal points instead of getting lost within the the dense mass of the CBD.


Cities the world over used to look away from their water ways. They were places where heavy industry was located and places where raw sewage was pumped. Toronto was a typical industrial city in this regard. You'd be shocked how industrial our water front was as recently as 1980. People turned their backs on rivers as they were seen as sources of disease (which they were) and Toronto even paved over some of them to make way for housing, etc. 

It's only in the last few decades that cities de-industrialized and made attempts to reclaim these areas for people. We now view waterfronts and rivers as desirable and/or tourism assets. It may surprise many, but Toronto was for most of its history a heavily blue collar industrial town and only started turning back towards its water ways about 15 years ago. We are stitching the city back to the waterfront bit by bit. The transformation has been dramatic so far, but it will take another decade to fully reverse 150 years of neglect/abuse.

Perhaps Chicago was never as industrial as Toronto or started the reclamation much earlier? Btw, the Toronto Islands are actual islands. The Leslie Spit is a peninsula. I believe some of it is actually dirt excavated from when we built our subway.


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> That's because the roof is 237m, and the top is pretty thin.


That's part of it, but even it it were fatter and 282m to the roof it wouldn't have made much of an impact to our skyline. Trump has 218m Bay-Adelaide across the street to the north, 275m Scotia Plaza next to it to the east, a 298m building across the street to the west, and a 239m building half a block away to the south. It's hemmed in on all sides. You'd only see a tiny fraction of it. From the west it would be completely hidden. The CBD is also very dense, most of the buildings use their entire lot lines.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Perhaps Chicago was never as industrial as Toronto or started the reclamation much earlier? Btw, the Toronto Islands are actual islands. The Leslie Spit is a peninsula. I believe some of it is actually dirt excavated from when we built our subway.


I personally don't know much but I think three factors are at play here: 

1. I think Chicago never had a major freeway separating the CBD from the waterfront. Chicago did have a major railway line, but most of it has now been put underground thus allowing direct access to the waterfront.

2. From historic pictures that I have seen, I think Chicago started revitalizing [converting industrial areas to recreational] the waterfront in the CBD area much earlier than Toronto.

3. Many of the major industrial waterfront areas in Chicago were historically located south of the city, and extended to the State of Indiana [Gary, Indiana].


----------



## JuanPaulo

My top 5 in no particular order :cheers:

*Shanghai, China*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DSC_0311 by carpe|noctem, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I think you hit the nail on the head with those 3 points.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Manhattan @ Sunset, Elevated view from Brooklyn by Daniel Portalatin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Light by 唐徐国, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


View from ION Sky by Impressions Goh, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_7979 by Yuruwy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Those are some major office towers going up in Guangzhou.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I counted 10 cranes in that one view alone! :nuts:


----------



## WingWing

They should demolish the short apartments and slum housing to make ways for skyscrapers 


By the way @juanpaulo nice singapore pic


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> They should demolish the short apartments and slum housing to make ways for skyscrapers
> 
> By the way @juanpaulo nice singapore pic


Only if the people living there are given units of equal or superior value (and agree to the move free from coercion and intimidation). Displacing the poor to line the pockets of already wealthy developers is despicable imo. Their lives are hard enough as it is.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Meeting with the Met by ivore, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Light&Shadow by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> 18 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 4 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 17 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 9 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 3 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ KL has more density than what is usually apparent on classical post-card pictures of its skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Time  by Michael Veltman, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ KL has more density than what is usually apparent on classical post-card pictures of its skyline.


Skyscraper density has long been my biggest beef with the KL skyline, but it's starting to fill in nicely.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ True. KL already has the iconic supertalls and a couple more supertalls on the way. It is nice to see some filler towers going up. Another skyline to keep an eye on as we go into the next decade :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini

JuanPaulo said:


> *Shanghai, China*
> 
> 
> Light by 唐徐国, on Flickr


Super power


----------



## NanoMini

The world is just awesome.


----------



## NanoMini

Mega cities of the world, can you guess them? 








http://globalboardadvisors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/tokyo-japan-hd-wallpaper1.jpg









http://millesime-event.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Paris_Night.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gfXupHOEh...mnGVMUqI/s1600/london-skyline-at-night-15.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://www.himynameisrick.com/wp-co...cago-night-skyline-looking-south-1024x682.jpg









http://static.squarespace.com/stati...c65053/53642920e4b0f0c8a1bbcef8/?format=1000w


----------



## NanoMini

http://i.imgur.com/HGhmKRN.jpg









http://www.mindhat.com/_images/toronto/toronto-panorama-2004-400.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://image161.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20100326/14/2776928201003261425533776273798508_008.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._(MK).jpg/1280px-Bangkok_at_night_01_(MK).jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Marina Skyline 01.jpg  by Gary Ewen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

hunser said:


> I nominate JuanPaulo as nr. 1 in the category "best flickr skyline pics ever". :applause:
> 
> Keep them coming!


Thank you! :hug:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 


Singapore Skyline (seen from Normanton Park) by Mardonie Cruz, on Flickr


Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr


Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr


Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-40mm f2.8 PRO by Windman Photography, on Flickr


The crowning glory of concrete lies in its garments of light and color by erwinsoo, on Flickr


----------



## lumpi

BANGKOK 


*The Biggest Metropolitan of asean*









^^
By >> BAMKUB555 
__________________


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Canon EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM by alvinphotos1, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Dubai, UAE*


----------



## Dito Roso

lumpi said:


> BANGKOK
> 
> 
> *The Biggest Metropolitan of asean*
> 
> ^^
> By >> BAMKUB555
> __________________


^^
*Is it true that Bangkok is the largest metropolitan city in ASEAN?*
Please include *source of data* on which to base your consideration to make the title of your post.
I post below LINKS of sources that show some tables of data ranking of world's biggest metropolitan cities 
based on various surveys by several reliable international survey agencies, that is not personal opinion.

http://www.citymayors.com/features/largest_cities1.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_in_Asia

http://www.forbes.com/sites/joelkotkin/2013/04/08/the-worlds-fastest-growing-megacities/

http://www.worldatlas.com/citypops.htm


----------



## DzhendoyanV

* M O S C O W*


----------



## WingWing

Dito Roso said:


> ^^
> *Is it true that Bangkok is the largest metropolitan cities in ASEAN?*
> Please include *source of data* on which to base your consideration to make the title of your post.
> I post below LINKS of sources that show some tables of data ranking of world's biggest metropolitan cities
> based on various surveys by several reliable international survey agencies, that is not personal opinion.
> 
> http://www.citymayors.com/features/largest_cities1.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_in_Asia
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/joelkotkin/2013/04/08/the-worlds-fastest-growing-megacities/
> 
> http://www.worldatlas.com/citypops.htm



He's troll clone, just take a pinch of salt of what he said








And to moscow, i think they have one of the most beautiful cluster CBD in the world


----------



## realitybites-u

WingWing said:


> He's troll clone, just take a pinch of salt of what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to moscow, i think they have one of the most beautiful cluster CBD in the world


sadly some of the building looks very tacky especially the gold colored ones.


----------



## WingWing

realitybites-u said:


> sadly some of the building looks very tacky especially the gold colored ones.


I like All! Somehow i feel that they are more beautiful than shanghai, hk and ny however they lacked in quantity which makes them hard to break top 5


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA S.C.R.*
(Sorry if there some d.p. included)



Dito Roso said:


> May be not the best...
> Just would love to share the Night Skyline of World's 2nd Largest Megacity :
> 
> *JAKARTA*
> 
> 
> Jakarta Skyline by acencen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14079477357
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete by hanafichi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape by budinarendra, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape by budinarendra, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vertigo by ftan99, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jakarta at Dusk by ftan99, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Goodnight Jakarta by Hartati Setiawan, on Flickr


[/QUOTE]


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta, Seoul, Tokyo, Beijing and mumbai all these cities are underdeveloped, they should have more impressive skyline than they are now as they are megacities with huge population


----------



## WingWing

Seoul


















More photos and Above photos copyright belong to http://blog.naver.com/ma_dream/220084915722 
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다.


----------



## WingWing

Tokioooo











http://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2


Tokyo city afternoon view Jan.3.2014 by shinichiro*, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

WingWing said:


> Jakarta, Seoul, Tokyo, Beijing and mumbai all these cities are underdeveloped, they should have more impressive skyline than they are now as they are megacities with huge population


^^
Currently, there are many ongoing skyscrapers project in Jakarta, and this image I render may show how Jakarta will look like when some of the projects are completed (I only include the projects which currently have status Prep - U/C) :

*Aerial View of The Future Skyline of Jakarta by 2020 :*


,00000000000 JKT 000 SKYLINE FUTURE 00000acut 00000 NEWest 9Agt14 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Beijing


IMG_0222 Beijing Chaoyang business district by Jordan Pouille JOURNALIST, on Flickr


Beijing by Takashi Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Marina Bay Pano (Skypark) by kinnith93, on Flickr


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 NDP by Albert Photo, on Flickr









Taken 2-3 years back


----------



## WingWing

Bored with singapore? How about this angle???



Night KAP @ Marina Barrage by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Marina Bay, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Kite Marina South, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Kite Over Kallang River by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

And my body was bruised, I was set a light by fedeskier, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

WingWing said:


> I like All! Somehow i feel that they are more beautiful than shanghai, hk and ny however they lacked in quantity which makes them hard to break top 5


in my opinion, a good skyline does not mean that it must be dense with a building. it just need to have a nice cluster. take a look on singapore, they do not have any single supertall but the skyline is just impressive.


----------



## renshapratama

Dito Roso said:


> May be not the best...
> Just would love to share the Night Skyline of World's 2nd Largest Megacity :
> 
> *JAKARTA*
> 
> Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete by hanafichi, on Flickr


Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete, very agree with it  



WingWing said:


> Jakarta, Seoul, Tokyo, Beijing and mumbai all these cities are underdeveloped, they should have more impressive skyline than they are now as they are megacities with huge population


yes, they are one of the biggest metropolitan cities in the world like *Dito Roso* said in previous page :cheers: 


Dito Roso said:


> ^^
> *Is it true that Bangkok is the largest metropolitan city in ASEAN?*
> Please include *source of data* on which to base your consideration to make the title of your post.
> I post below LINKS of sources that show some tables of data ranking of world's biggest metropolitan cities
> based on various surveys by several reliable international survey agencies, that is not personal opinion.
> 
> http://www.citymayors.com/features/largest_cities1.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_in_Asia
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/joelkotkin/2013/04/08/the-worlds-fastest-growing-megacities/
> 
> http://www.worldatlas.com/citypops.htm


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*












By *Robby* from flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/ticknorphoto/14853111451/sizes/l









Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


Shanghai PuDong by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


Shanghai PuDong by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr




旌风 / waving by blackstation, on Flickr





​


----------



## lowenmeister

*Shenzhen*
Originally posted on gaoloumi by 自由高飞


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ A M A Z I N G ........S H E N Z H E N ! ! ! ! :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

New York City









IMG_0178 by Benjamin Chateauvert on Flickr


----------



## AugT

lumpi said:


> BANGKOK
> 
> 
> *The Biggest Metropolitan of asean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> By >> BAMKUB555
> __________________




i see Mahanakhon 314M under construction yes or no?
New land landmark Bangkok :banana:


----------



## AugT

Sukhumvit Bangkok


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## hunser

No words ... 

Jose Tutiven @imgur.com


----------



## WingWing

Today is Singapore National Day, so there are few pictures that i would like to share. Hope u are not bored with Singapore 


Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 by Albert Photo, on Flickr


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 by Albert Photo, on Flickr




And this is taken 5 years ago

cr to Singapore Navy by Wingwin, on Flickr


And this one last year









Cr to ST


----------



## desertpunk

*HK*


Hong Kong Braemar Hill 香港寶馬山 by KL.Lau 淡淡交會過 各不留下印, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

Isn't this forum discussing about SKYLINE ?? 
not Cityscape or Streetscape... not even report of construction project, is it ?


----------



## Abinash89

^^ True. But I got bored with those pics of cities like Bangkok,manila,Sanghai etc on every single page. So for a change tried something different. If you don't like then just ignore it.


----------



## Dean_14

chinese skyline looks much more better


----------



## Abinash89

Of course yes. No doubt about it. Chinese cities are 10 year ahead of any Indian city. But the amount of posts we have here is really irritating. On every single thread I can see pics of Bangkok,Manila and Sanghai .

Now see how irritating it is to post useless pics here.


----------



## WingWing

But pls post skyline pictures instead of streetscape. Thank you


----------



## Abinash89

^^Sure mate...


----------



## isaidso

Abinash89 said:


> ^^ True. But I got bored with those pics of cities like Bangkok,manila,Sanghai etc on every single page.


So you attempted to make the thread even worse by taking it completely off topic?


----------



## QuantumX

Abinash89 said:


> ^^ True. But I got bored with those pics of cities like Bangkok,manila,Sanghai etc on every single page. So for a change tried something different. If you don't like then just ignore it.


They've been deleted.


----------



## Ka-Poznan

It's amazing how fast Dubai, Shenzhen and Singapore got such great skylines. They all look much better than NYC already :O


----------



## QuantumX

Ka-Poznan said:


> It's amazing how fast Dubai, Shenzhen and Singapore got such great skylines. They all look much better than NYC already :O


Remember, it's all a matter of opinion, guys!


----------



## Zack Fair

Ka-Poznan said:


> It's amazing how fast Dubai, Shenzhen and Singapore got such great skylines. They all look much better than NYC already :O


GEESH.


----------



## WingWing

Opinions respected!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


IMG_3124.jpg by bembeltown, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

Singapore (and Tokyo) is the living proof that a skyline can looks good without supertalls.


----------



## QuantumX

Zack Fair said:


> Singapore (and Tokyo) is the living proof that a skyline can looks good without supertalls.


I think we can include Toronto in that group for the time being. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*

blessy by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Sunlit City by player_pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Chicago

City In Red by player_pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

shanghai looks so futuristic in that last photo


----------



## WingWing

Zack Fair said:


> Singapore (and Tokyo) is the living proof that a skyline can looks good without supertalls.


One more


Sydney Skyline by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I think we can include Toronto in that group for the time being. :cheers:


It's nice knowing that the 40 year wait for a super tall is coming to an end. Who knew when FCP went up in 1975 that we'd still be waiting to get something 2m taller.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> It's nice knowing that the 40 year wait for a super tall is coming to an end. Who knew when FCP went up in 1975 that we'd still be waiting to get something 2m taller.



2m is really a joke, should get someone to stand above the tower and it become a supertall already :lol:


----------



## Zack Fair

QuantumX said:


> I think we can include Toronto in that group for the time being. :cheers:


You're damn right! :cheers: Hopefully we will not be on that group for much longer, though. I don't crave for supertalls, but one is really needed to balance the CN Tower, IMHO. 



WingWing said:


> 2m is really a joke, should get someone to stand above the tower and it become a supertall already :lol:


Yeah, it sounds weird that it's just a matter of few cm, although that could be justified by the fact that the "supertalls status" didn't existed back in the 1975 when FCP was builded (it was the 6th tallest building in the world back then! :shocked.


----------



## desertpunk

*Bangkok*


Bangkok skyline by Jirawatfoto, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

National day celebration aint over yet


Laser Symphony by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Panaromic View of Sports Hub and CBD area by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*A Tale of Two Chinese Cities - 沪港 双城记*

By *Jeffrey Low* from flickr




*--------------Shanghai - 上海-------------*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffelow/14687756720/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffelow/14871374851/sizes/l






*------------Hong Kong - 香港-----------*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffelow/14687769100/sizes/l



​


----------



## WingWing

Loves to see some constructions progress in Puxi area 

And from the pic, it seems that hk has no construction in hk island currently


----------



## jimPUNKZ

https://www.flickr.com/photos/glenespn/8281752945/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/glenespn/8225605585/


----------



## isaidso

Marcanadian said:


> I think that's actually Mississauga. You can see Sherway in the bottom left.


Is Highway 427 the dividing line between Mississauga and Etobicoke?


----------



## renshapratama

very seldom to look Europe skylines in this thread i think :cheers:
even though not having a supertall, sorry if i'm repost 


kevo123 said:


> Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/maskun/14620548440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14821291612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14807156592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mauludy/14816355181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14811833906


----------



## Zack Fair

isaidso said:


> Is Highway 427 the dividing line between Mississauga and Etobicoke?


Yes it is.


----------



## WingWing

Sg


Night Lighting @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_3221 by wsboon, on Flickr


SINGAPORE_FLYER-7 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

I pulled this off of the 432 Park Avenue thread.



weidncol said:


> sedat018034va


----------



## ainvan

^^ I love the brownish hue of NYC's skyline. It feels warm, inviting, and has character. Quite classy, I must say.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

ainvan said:


> ^^ I love the brownish hue of NYC's skyline. It feels warm, inviting, and has character. Quite classy, I must say.


Some of the brown buildings look really messy though, that's why some people put Chicago skyline above NYC because it doesn't have that problem


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> Some of the brown buildings look really messy though, that's why some people put Chicago skyline above NYC because it doesn't have that problem


Many people find the Chicago skyline more aesthetically-appealing with the way it flows together. With the Manhattan skyline, I never did care for how everything is crammed into midtown and downtown. If there was a continous flow of buildings of relatively the same height from downtown to midtown Manhattan, I would like the Manhattan skyline much better.


----------



## bodegavendetta

That shot of NY shows off why I hate Madison Square Garden so much. Looking forward to when its lease expires. 

Anyway, here's a picture I found of Battery Park City. I like this shot because it shows off the pleasing curvature where the downtown skyline meets the harbor and because it's one of the few shots I've seen that really shows off how imposing 1WTC looks in real life. Imagine sailing up to that view.









http://www.reddit.com/user/spaaaaaghet


----------



## Marcanadian

isaidso said:


> Is Highway 427 the dividing line between Mississauga and Etobicoke?


Along part of it, yes. Much of the dividing line is actually formed by Etobicoke Creek.


----------



## isaidso

Thanks. I was always confused as to where the border was to the south of Pearson. I knew the airport was in Mississauga and Sherway in Etobicoke. They should have just used Etobicoke Creek all the way up as the border. Pearson airport belongs in Toronto. :colgate:


Toronto Skyline by Christian_from_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## Augustão d2

*Shanghai*

Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

Imho nyc has the best skyline on the world with hk , but i find it a bit suffocating with it's brownish dominance , it lacks really a color diversity even at night compared to other giants skylines in asia for example !


----------



## JS97

New york has a lot of older skyscraper wich gives it something extra. New skyscrapers can be found anywhere but historical not. Thats why I think NY is no1.


----------



## skanny

Thos old buildings are giving to nyc a very classy impact and an authentic side , but you cannot deny that they're responsible of this brownish color , the city really need more refreshing projects like in shanghai or hk ! And 432 park avenue won't bring what lacks to nyc .


----------



## Faisal Shourov

skanny said:


> Thos old buildings are giving to nyc a very classy impact and an authentic side , but you cannot deny that they're responsible of this brownish color , the city really need more refreshing projects like in shanghai or hk ! And 432 park avenue won't bring what lacks to nyc .


I agree. NYC has way too many old brown buildings which don't fit well with the contemporary skyscrapers. While some people like those brown buildings for being historic, I personally dislike them. Shanghai, Hong Kong and Chicago for example have wide variety of colourful buildings, which don't give them monotonous look
For example


----------



## skanny

Another problem in nyc skyline imo is the too consequent distance between the two main areas where the skyscrapers are concentrated as you have to go very far from manhattan to take a phtoto of midtown and the south of the island together skylines , this problem is non existant in hong kong or chicago where the biggest developments are packed in the same high density area !


----------



## QuantumX

skanny said:


> Imho nyc has the best skyline on the world with hk , but i find it a bit suffocating with it's brownish dominance , it lacks really a color diversity even at night compared to other giants skylines in asia for example !





JS97 said:


> New york has a lot of older skyscraper wich gives it something extra. New skyscrapers can be found anywhere but historical not. Thats why I think NY is no1.





skanny said:


> Thos old buildings are giving to nyc a very classy impact and an authentic side , but you cannot deny that they're responsible of this brownish color , the city really need more refreshing projects like in shanghai or hk ! And 432 park avenue won't bring what lacks to nyc .





Faisal Shourov said:


> I agree. NYC has way too many old brown buildings which don't fit well with the contemporary skyscrapers. While some people like those brown buildings for being historic, I personally dislike them. Shanghai, Hong Kong and Chicago for example have wide variety of colourful buildings, which don't give them monotonous look.


One of mine from last summer. 

DSC_0064 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

I've been to NYC and Chitown many times. I still prefer NYC's skyline tho. 
One of my favorite spots to experience the full scale of NYC 's skyline is from Hamilton Park, Weehawken, NJ.


Foggy Hudson from Hamilton Park by Bee Nouveau, on Flickr











NYC Sunset From Weehawken, New Jersey by Insu Nuzzi, on Flickr


Weehawken Magapano by Tony Shi., on Flickr


New York City by mudpig, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Hamilton Park is also a historical site.


Hamilton-Burr Duel 7/11/1804 Historical Plaque, Weehawken, New Jersey by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

Gosh, the Hamiltons were irascible people, short-tempered. They have short lives too as a result.


----------



## bodegavendetta

New York

The first photo is quintessential NYC, I think. Also note 432 Park Avenue rising in the background, growing like a weed.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14909982931/









[/url]
Q14_1052 by YanqiChang, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg

Singapore skyline from Swissotel The Stamford hotel by Travel Musings, on Flickr


Happy 49th Singapore by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


Sunset @ Tanjong Rhu_3094 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## JulyT

BKKC









Pawat Yuttateeranont 








*Boy Gek* 









บ้าน ครูดนตรีบ้ากล้อง


----------



## Mutal

^^ That is same area ? Bangkok is a city with a long and very wide.



AugT said:


> *BANGKOK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Pic By >> BrianBoeck


----------



## isaidso

Lots of density, but not the nicest of buildings in that frame.


----------



## hunser

*New York City*

triebensee


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Lots of density, but not the nicest of buildings in that frame.


Very monotonous, and people bad-mouth Miami so.


----------



## JS97

I am not really bothered by the brown buildings in New York. If you say that it doesnt fit with the newer buildings than the new buildings dont fit because theyre new.


----------



## skanny

JS97 said:


> I am not really bothered by the brown buildings in New York. If you say that it doesnt fit with the newer buildings than the new buildings dont fit because theyre new.



No one said that the mix of old historical buildings and modern glassy ones isn't good or responsible of this brownish thing .


----------



## Gatech12

*Mexico city skyline* It might not be the best skyline in the world, but it is a growing skyline that would only get better! with some really nice architecture.


----------



## wino

let us revisit Bangkok...

not in the top 5 I guess.. but it's massiveness is very note worthy.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9384005997/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rlw777

I love all the skyscraper canyons in beautiful Chicago.


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> let us revisit Bangkok...
> 
> not in the top 5 I guess.. but it's massiveness is very note worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9384005997/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Bangkok really is massive. It must give the feeling of endless city at street level, but from a skyline pov it's so spread out that it doesn't seem to have a focal point.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto CBD taken from the east. GO Train regional rail (green/white) and VIA National rail (blue/silver) in the foreground.


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> Manila really is massive. It must give the feeling of endless city at street level, but from a skyline pov it's so spread out that it doesn't seem to have a focal point. Is Makati, Quezon City, Ortigas, and Manila CBD all in that frame?


I just posted it.. but it isn't Manila..

That IS BANGKOK!! haha


If you are curious how spread Manila is.. here it is  But it only covers 3 CBDs Makati, Ortigas and Bonifacio-Taguig
Manila CBD and Quezon is not included in the pic
I find it less spread than the usual Asian skyline..


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Manila really is massive. It must give the feeling of endless city at street level, but from a skyline pov it's so spread out that it doesn't seem to have a focal point. Is Makati, Quezon City, Ortigas, and Manila CBD all in that frame?


I think thats Bangkok not Manila as u can see that the skyline are huge and unlike in Manila whereby they have several CBDs. On the right hand side of the pic, we also can see the Baiyoke tower as tallest tower in bkk. So its not Manila:bash:


this is manila


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> I just posted it.. but it isn't Manila..





WingWing said:


> I think thats Bangkok not Manila...


Yeah, I realized just after I posted.


----------



## wino

lol honest mistake

I think my avatar kinda fooled Isaidso hehe


----------



## WingWing

Singapore of the three CBD









source: CNN









Source CNN

Digital Camo by draken413o, on Flickr


and more panorama 360 view of singapore here
http://www.airpano.ru/files/Singapore/2-2


----------



## WingWing

Lights of Singapore by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> You mean L Tower on the left and the ICE twins in the distance?


Yes!


----------



## WingWing

SG again (taken in 2011)
singapore skyline from turi beach by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## rlw777

Chicago - the city where skyscrapers were born and where just about every major skyscraper design innovation started.


----------



## lochinvar

Is that big white building on the left true or superimposed?


----------



## QuantumX

lochinvar said:


> Is that big white building on the left true or superimposed?


That building is real. The photo is a bit dated though because the building under construction has been completed for at least two years.


DSC_0282 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## null

Guangzhou's CBD from afar, a rare view:


江灣 廣州 by Jiewei_Garry*Mao, on Flickr


----------



## T3amgeist

1. Hong Kong
2. NYC
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. Vancouver


----------



## rlw777

One more great view of Chicago from the north side


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai:
Copyright: Rickjoy Chatterjee









Pic: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....449_715363891878255_8596530158011246984_n.jpg


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Raffles and Marina Bay CBD
Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Tanjong Pagar and Marina Bay CBD








source: stg

Keppel Bay area
reflection by Wingwin, on Flickr

Orchard CBD








source: aphonproperty


----------



## Abinash89

^^ First pic :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

The Big Boss

Hong Kong-Victoria Harbour by Albert Photo, on Flickr

Hong Kong; Victoria Harbourb by Albert Photo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


MCE by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Nimbasa Suites by Scintt, on Flickr

And taken by me this morning 

singapore from mt faber by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by DerekChan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

stunning!  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*



IMG_3651 by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


IMG_3704 by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


IMG_3725 by ChefeGrande, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*




接近完成/Nearing completion by casper shaw, on Flickr


Shanghaiscape by Lord Shen, on Flickr









红光 by casper shaw, on Flickr


water vein in shanghai by casper shaw, on Flickr









车流都市/Traffic & City by casper shaw, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*




Big Shanghai -3.jpg by casper shaw, on Flickr


手机拍摄的全景照片/Use Android phone to shoot panoramic photos by casper shaw, on Flickr


Panorama of The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Fashion Building in shanghai by casper shaw, on Flickr


Big Shanghai -1.jpg by casper shaw, on Flickr


Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Shanghaiscape by Lord Shen, on Flickr


炫都/Gorgeous city by casper shaw, on Flickr





​


----------



## WingWing

State of Mine by Scintt, on Flickr

orchard









source: talk property


And this morning i took from mt faber (singapore version of the peak hk lol)

singapore from mout faber peak by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

New York City









Gotham Lights by Aleks Ivic on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Hong Kong


----------



## NanoMini

Chicago


----------



## hkskyline

HK
By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## NanoMini

New York


----------



## NanoMini

Dubai


----------



## NanoMini

Singapore


----------



## NanoMini

Shanghai


----------



## NanoMini

Guangzhou


----------



## NanoMini

Seoul


----------



## NanoMini

Doha


----------



## NanoMini

Kuala lumpur


----------



## NanoMini

Taipei


----------



## NanoMini

Tokyo


----------



## NanoMini

Sydney


----------



## NanoMini

Melbourne


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ray1839* from dcfever :


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


toronto. by alyssaBLACK., on Flickr


Aura at Dusk_2440 by Stephen Wilcox - Jetwashphotos.com, on Flickr


Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## WingWing

Singapore above the trees

Above the Trees by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Singapore’s Love Sensation by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


DSC_9709 by brainstromy, on Flickr


Blue Hour Glam II by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/15088124075


----------



## isaidso

Still needs some more infill, but KL's skyline is starting to come together.


----------



## QuantumX

This is one of those shots that does the Toronto skyline true justice. Isaidso, is 
the tallest building on the left the Four Seasons?


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> This is one of those shots that does the Toronto skyline true justice. Isaidso, is
> the tallest building on the left the Four Seasons?


Yes. Soon there will be a new peak just to the right of that. One Bloor will be roughly 50m taller.


----------



## ahmadinejad

del


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai:
Pics by KB335ci2


----------



## Abinash89

Self Del


----------



## isaidso

Very interesting Mumbai photos. We usually don't see those angles. Would that be considered a middle class neighbourhood in the photo above?


----------



## WingWing

Wow bangkok! So many lol


----------



## wino

And he's back!!!!!


----------



## firoz bharmal

Stop this Bangkok .....again its attacking .....!...its too much and same and same...


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Great Bangkok, really like it! wish some supertalls built here, then it can easily stand among the best ones:banana:


----------



## WingWing

firoz bharmal said:


> Stop this Bangkok .....again its attacking .....!...its too much and same and same...


Ah my eye!!!!


Haha actually bangkok not bad has the density


----------



## wino

I really wish that Bangkok gets represented by decent people here in SSC.. not by trolls.. 

coz seriously.. they have a good skyline.. forumers not so much...


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai


Parra 1 said:


> Dubai Marina, UAE. by cookiesound, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

^^ the world tallest look short there due to distance and many supertalls along the coast, amazing



And
Singapore my sweet home 

Singapore River Cityscape by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Abinash89

isaidso said:


> Very interesting Mumbai photos. We usually don't see those angles. Would that be considered a middle class neighbourhood in the photo above?



That's where Mumbai International airport is located. Hence they have height restriction there.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

wino said:


> I really wish that Bangkok gets represented by decent people here in SSC.. not by trolls..
> 
> coz seriously.. they have a good skyline.. forumers not so much...


The mods should temporarily restrict all Bangkok forumers from commenting on this thread

I have nothing against Bangkok or Thailand, but 90% of all the Bangkok forumers in international forums are nothing but trolls. Shameless trolls who never bother to read our comments and criticism, keep on spamming like an ignorant bunch


----------



## jjjeffi

He is back again. I feel so bad for being Thai in this forum. These trolls really make Bangkok looks bad. hno:hno::spam1:


----------



## WingWing

I see Hk character in Shenzhen, the density and the sea reminds me of HK skyline from the Peak.

Its nice to see Shenzhen getting huge and potentially world best skyline in the future.


Another city to watch actually is KL, they are developing tons of development and including few supertalls, so we can see KL in the top 5 soon.


For singapore, need to step out of the top 10 soon []


Heres my list currently

1. HK
1. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
4. Shenzhen
4. Dubai
7. KL
7. Singapore
7. Toronto 
10. can be either guangzhou or bkk


Bonus pic from singapore 









Yonghao Photography


----------



## Faisal Shourov

WingWing said:


> I see Hk character in Shenzhen, the density and the sea reminds me of HK skyline from the Peak.
> 
> Its nice to see Shenzhen getting huge and potentially world best skyline in the future.
> 
> 
> Another city to watch actually is KL, they are developing tons of development and including few supertalls, so we can see KL in the top 5 soon.
> 
> 
> For singapore, need to step out of the top 10 soon []
> 
> 
> Heres my list currently
> 
> 1. HK
> 1. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Chicago
> 4. Shenzhen
> 4. Dubai
> 7. KL
> 7. Singapore
> 7. Toronto
> 10. can be either *guangzhou or bkk*


I wouldn't put Guangzhou on the same league as BKK  . As of now, Guangzhou is on par, or maybe even better, than Shenzhen imo

Guangzhou skyline :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

to me guangzhou skyline isnt impressive as Shenzhen as they rather lack in density and the financial CBD of guangzhou look has too many gap in between due to large park in between. I would still put guangzhou in top 10 but in the later part.


----------



## redbaron_012

The thing anyone should consider is whenever a post is put on Skyscrapercity the world sees it in a wave as time moves across the planet...so anything will show input from a longitudinal aspect moving westward...if any of that makes sense...For me...Melbourne rates worlds best in anything..really..but keep it quiet as lots are moving here and...


----------



## jjmerago

*Vancouver Skyline*

Vancouver is the worlds best Skyline. Been to NYC and HK and I still will always be a homer for Vancouver.
[br]








[br]








[br]


----------



## jjmerago

*Vancouver cont ....*

Vancouver cont...


----------



## WingWing

Not world best skyline but probably most livable just like melbourne


----------



## Faisal Shourov

WingWing said:


> Not world best skyline but probably most livable just like melbourne


Seems some people on this forum have no clue what skyline means, they regard the term synonymous with quality of living :lol:


----------



## realitybites-u

*KUALA LUMPUR *



patchay said:


> On the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kskland.my/


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## rlw777

WingWing said:


> How come NyC look not dense in that pic?


It's far enough away that most of the buildings are beyond the horizon. So they are hidden by the curve of the earth's surface.


----------



## WingWing

^^ seriously? Lol

Not from the angle of picture is it?


----------



## lochinvar

The best picture of Kuala Lumpur so far.


----------



## WingWing

KL density getting better, definitely candidate for top 5


----------



## WingWing

Busan


----------



## WingWing

Nanjing








source: wiki


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Skypark @ Marina Bay Sand by gintks, on Flickr

Cityscapes, Singapore by gintks, on Flickr

Piped Pipper's City by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China




harry·chao said:


>







a1788111 said:


>






​


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/csantoso/14883564099









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14952157877









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maskun/14932683188









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/14937452119









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/14940342199


----------



## isaidso

To put things into perspective, that tall white building with the BMO logo on the top is almost a 1km from the lake; 800m to be precise.

*Toronto*


Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## Joshua Dodd

I have to say, the best skylines in the world have to be a match between Singapore, New York (of course NY will always be the superfluous king with its copious collection of architecture), Chicago, Toronto, Shanghai (because of its big three), Sao Paulo (Incredible high rise density), and finally Hong Kong with its immaculate and stupendous juxtapose of skyscrapers climbing steep mountains.


----------



## WingWing

Think KL should be in the game as well, they are getting better


----------



## little universe

SCROLL------>>>>​



*SHANGHAI - 上海 *



正上海 / just Shanghai by blackstation, on Flickr
​


----------



## zacmwanzia

NY


----------



## WingWing

One WTC really impressive 



However i prefer yhe old twin tower as it blends better with the skyline


----------



## zacmwanzia

i agree WTC blended better but the one trade centre looks sprectacular at night


----------



## QuantumX

WingWing said:


> One WTC really impressive
> 
> 
> 
> However i prefer yhe old twin tower as it blends better with the skyline


Yes, this one leaves me very disappointed. It's always going to look unfinished to me.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Chongqing


----------



## WingWing

Look like Chicago!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezryrahman/15241453822


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC_7958 by bennyclb29, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(8.14.14)-Lakefront_Aerials-WEB-21 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

New York City









Dusk of the Living.. by Juni Safont, on Flickr


----------



## zacmwanzia

CHICAGO


----------



## zacmwanzia

TEL AVIV


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


_DSC0118-1 by hyper3122, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI - 上海*



Shanghai by jackcao77216, on Flickr


Shanghai Nightscape by jackcao77216, on Flickr


grey sky over Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


灿烂 / magnificent by blackstation, on Flickr






​


----------



## WingWing

The Glass Menhir by night86mare, on Flickr

Everglow by night86mare, on Flickr


Complexities by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Does that Louis Vuitton store on Singapore's waterfront get enough business? It's in an odd location for a luxury retailer.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Does that Louis Vuitton store on Singapore's waterfront get enough business? It's in an odd location for a luxury retailer.


Its always flocked by the tourist haha

By the way its linked through underground to Marina bay Sands mall


In fact singapore luxury market is in demand. I cant get the size of my LV shoe in singapore mbs island but i can get one in KLCC. Moreover singapore luxury brands relatively low compared to neighboring countries which is the reason why their business always good

http://sbr.com.sg/economy/commentar...tton-show-us-about-singapore-luxury-retailing


----------



## wino

I've seen the same in Toronto. although not as tall - till the end..


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Urban Dimensions by draken413o, on Flickr




Abit OT (pardon me)
Most singaporean lives in public housing and this is one of the newest area
All these public housing are built across the island as decentralisation and went through proper town planning to ensure the welfare of the residents. Being famous as Lion City, these neighbourhood areas are surrounded by natural and man made greeneries making every resident able to balance their work, play and live lifestyle.


Sengkang estates by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


SengKang West by draken413o, on Flickr


Sengkang / Punggol by GenkiGenki, on Flickr


Sengkang panorama view 1 by soonhorng, on Flickr


sengkang west by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hk


Hong Kong-Victoria Harbour by Albert Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ILTarantino

1) NYC
2) Hong Kong
3) Shanghai
4) Chicago


----------



## JuanPaulo

wino said:


> I've seen the same in Toronto. although not as tall - till the end..


Chicago has the same type of skyscraper canyons. Same height of buildings and same length of street as New York kay:


Crossing Dearborn by woobear, on Flickr


Chicago Board of Trade by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Standing at Attention by Albert Hidalgo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong in Magic Hour by i_plus, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

But none beat singapore road


----------



## JuanPaulo

What is that WingWing? Scene for filming? Street Art?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> I've seen the same in Toronto. although not as tall - till the end..


There are some very good ones in Toronto (Bay, King, Adelaide, University) with some others that have the potential to be better than the existing ones (Yonge, Jarvis, Bloor, Front). Bay would have had that endless canyon look except it has 2 kinks in it so it gets broken into 3 strips. If it had been bone straight from Front to Bloor it would be quite something.


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> What is that WingWing? Scene for filming? Street Art?


Scene of filming, showing how it looks like if Singapore in war


----------



## Augustão d2

*Shenzhen*









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKLrmi5eOn8


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Warm AM Light by Rodrick Dale, on Flickr









Toronto-Morning-1 by its_seb, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul









From humotydumpty


----------



## WingWing

Shanghai


Shanghai Skyscrapers by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Laser Symphony by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Panaromic View of Sports Hub and CBD area by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Urban Courtyard by night86mare, on Flickr


Escape Into The City by Mardellion, on Flickr



And by me today


singapore from mce by Wingwin, on Flickr



Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

New York!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


NYC Panorama re-edit 2014 by John Hudson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Middle Huaihai Road at Night (Shanghai) - 上海 淮海中路 夜景*




Night in Shanghai by 李鸽/DoveLee, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



Sailing by Benoit photography, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr






​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


DSC00356 by nathan_mathien, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

New York City


Yankees Empire by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMUPUR, MALAYSIA*


----------



## little universe

*Pudong (Shanghai) - 上海 浦东*



IMG_0636 by vlnguyener, on Flickr


Magical Shanghai by squark66, on Flickr




​


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Chicago--the Windy City from the air by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC00637.jpg by d_jc_5, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(8.14.14)-Lakefront_Aerials-WEB-31 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## rlw777

Chicago


----------



## atomx

BANGKOK SKYLINE -------------Very long Picture









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tsomchat/15222142656/sizes/o/


----------



## isaidso

Maybe a little short for a World's Best Skyline thread, but I thought I'd make an exception this time. Quite spectacular imo. 

*Vancouver, British Columbia*










BC Lions of the Canadian Football League playing a night game at BC Place Stadium:


----------



## WingWing

I am always a fan of vancouver


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Ossip


Ossip said:


> [/url]De Kuip by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## little universe

^^

Wowwww, I saw a mosque right in the middle! :lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong by timothysli95, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

Fantastic night Pano of *Tokyo* :

http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/8/2/82fadbba.jpg


----------



## akif90




----------



## zacmwanzia




----------



## WingWing

Skypark View @ Marina Bay Sands by williamcho, on Flickr


Early Emptiness by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Augustão d2

*Hong Kong*

The Excelsior by b80399, on Flickr

Wan Chai by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai(concrete jungle)
Courtesy: mihir1310
















Birds' eye view by Harish_frozen, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is that looking southeast?


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai




城市行者-系列1 / The City Traveler -1 by blackstation, on Flickr




幕启 / opening by blackstation, on Flickr





A fraction of the Puxi half of the skyline 

SCROLL ------>>>






外滩时刻 / The Bund by blackstation, on Flickr


​


----------



## WingWing

Ouch!!! Shanghai world best for me now!!!


----------



## Abinash89

isaidso said:


> Is that looking southeast?


No southwest.


----------



## QuantumX

WingWing said:


> Ouch!!! Shanghai world best for me now!!!


When I first saw a high altitude aerial of Shanghai, I thought it was photoshopped. I couldn't believe it. I think Shanghai has probably had the largest skyline in the world for years now and is just under counted.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Speaking of.......


*Shanghai, China*


上层建筑 / superstructure by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


IMG_8364 by giltay, on Flickr


----------



## ajbenius

QuantumX said:


> When I first saw a high altitude aerial of Shanghai, I thought it was photoshopped. I couldn't believe it. I think Shanghai has probably had the largest skyline in the world for years now and is just under counted.


I think many Asian skylines are undercounted. When I look at the cities with the most highrises and up, I'm always skeptical that certain American or European ones have higher counts than some Asian ones. In pictures, they look massive! According to CTBUH height calculator, a 30 floor residential is about 102 meters. Considering how many of these 30+/- residentials there are in these Asian cities, I wonder what the real count is. Their massive size in pictures probably has to do with how the buildings are laid out (relatively evenly spaced, uniform), which makes the skyline appear larger. But still...


----------



## atomx

View Lumpini Park Bangkok









https://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/8605070607/sizes/l/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/9307217131/sizes/l/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/9286374672/sizes/l/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/9309768282/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/9336831920/sizes/l


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Fall Toronto by Cat Forsley, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


City of Tomorrow_ by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> *Toronto, Canada*


The Don Valley is going to be spectacular in 1-2 weeks when the leaves turn a little more. And the city is going to be very impressive when we finish building it. :yes:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> The Don Valley is going to be spectacular in 1-2 weeks when the leaves turn a little more. And the city is going to be very impressive when we finish building it. :yes:



Agree! Would love to see some pictures of the city from this vantage point in a few weeks! By the way, is there a freeway nested within the valley?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


View from the Bridge by nachlaot, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is this the view to the southeast from the Bronx?



JuanPaulo said:


> Agree! Would love to see some pictures of the city from this vantage point in a few weeks! By the way, is there a freeway nested within the valley?


A lot of our local photographers head out around Halloween to capture the fall colours so I'll keep an eye out for a photo to post. The Don Valley is home to both the Don River which flows from Lake Ontario, a main rail line, and the Don Valley Parkway, our main north - south freeway on downtown's east side. Locals call it the DVP for short and it's one of the most picturesque drives into the city. 

The river used to be much wider, but was substantially narrowed a century ago due to fears of disease, etc. In the last 10 years attempts have been made to return the Don River to a pristine state and re-establish the delta which used to act as a flood protector. You can see a tiny bit of the Don River below the Bloor Viaduct (the bridge).


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

*Guangzhou*

未标题_全景图1 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Hold on tight Shanghai, Guangzhou is coming for you! :nuts:


----------



## hkskyline

By *brother4bb* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









beautiful city by Megan Sauter/, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore taken 9 years ago*


----------



## QuantumX

This looks like something out of Star Wars. Firoz, you aren't posting from Flickr properly.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Ya....Its a War....Skyscraper War....!.....


----------



## QuantumX

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Ya....Its a War....Skyscraper War....!.....


Here is how Flickr wants us to post. Click on my photo below. See the curved sideways arrow bottom right? Click on that and then select the BBCode. Then select the size you want to copy and paste.

*MIAMI with South Beach in the foreground!*
DSC_1377 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

^^ but thats not right


No title haha


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Dude....Pictue size of High resolution contains more MB and take much time to load it....hence picture size of Laptop 15" or less would be suitable......
By the way I am not posting from Flick.....from Sub Forums...


----------



## QuantumX

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Dude....Pictue size of High resolution contains more MB and take much time to load it....hence picture size of Laptop 15" or less would be suitable......


Are you referring to the photo I uploaded? I had a discussion about this with several other members of this forum, and I got the opinion of the site owner Jan, and he's fine with it. You'll have to take it up with him. You may call me Quantum or simply Q. The smaller size was actually my rule for the longest time, though an arbitrary one for the very reason that you stated, but many felt some photos were better served by the larger size. I thought they would slow down the website, but Jan said that wasn't the case.


----------



## JuanPaulo

A classic view of KL kay:


*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


DSC02235 by bdrc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









one world trade center by Macoy Mejia, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^ JuanPaulo, Our SSC Friendly Family SuperNice Skylines Around the World Fantastic Photo Friend !!:banana:
^^
WOW !! < I Say Wow the Best Photo I've seen of New York City in Years:banana:, Thanks For Posting !! 
and Keep Onnnnn More Please , Love them All !! :grouphug:
and Thanks again !! and :cheers:
and OMG that's the 432 Park Ave, Tower in the Background, !! and there'as the Newest Tower Construction Crane Being installed for WTC # 3 Tower Rising Again with New Funds , !! Great !!
Long Live the 12th Anniversary SkyscraperCity dot come World Wide Website for another 12 Years !! :banana:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

QuantumX said:


> This looks like something out of Star Wars. Firoz, you aren't posting from Flickr properly.


Dubai is mind blowing...those who say Dubai skyline is *ugly * are clearly trolls spreading hatred

Shenzhen by feipeng


----------



## QuantumX

I'd like to copy that Dubai photo at a larger size if we can find the photographer's photostream on Flickr.


----------



## sbarn

Manhattan:

Large Pano Manhattan by PGoodhead, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> Dubai is mind blowing...those who say Dubai skyline is *ugly * are clearly trolls spreading hatred


Love it or hate it, I think overall, it's the most futuristic-looking skyline on the planet.


----------



## WingWing

The white building beside mandarin oriental kl, I don't like, doesnt match with the skyline


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> Love it or hate it, I think overall, it's the most futuristic-looking skyline on the planet.


I think Guangzhou and Shanghai are more futuristic looking, especially at night kay:


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> I think Guangzhou and Shanghai are more futuristic looking, especially at night kay:


Ah, yes! That Blade Runner effect. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> I think Guangzhou and Shanghai are more futuristic looking, especially at night kay:


Agree, dubai too dusty i don't like, only photo like above the clouds then that one attracts my attention



Sg


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> Singapore Aerial View by levintorres, on Flickr


Can you see Malaysia in that photo?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I think the cluster in the back is Johor Bary :dunno:


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Can you see Malaysia in that photo?


Top right there is a big kinda river. That separate sg and malaysia


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## Hudson11

New York


Storms Clouds at Dusk over New York City by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^This picture is awesome :nuts:


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15555497105









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15362644380









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15593585755









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/14998893593









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yuswardiabey/15429799818


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

晨光 by Kevinism.C, on Flickr



Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









Shanghai Panorama by Luis Felipe Castro, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

One more from Shanghai :cheers:


*
Shanghai, China*


Shanghai-46.jpg by MitchellSandborg, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

New York
2014 Tribute in Light-2 by RBudhu, on Flickr
Downtown Brooklyn at Dusk by RBudhu, on Flickr
Midtown-19 by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC by meyouthemstuff, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## atomx

Bangkok city










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sbisaro/14634518742/sizes/h/


----------



## realitybites-u

Kuala Lumpur 



Yellow Fever said:


> KL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNSET at KLCC, MALAYSIA by alfianhashim, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

New york impressive

By the way hk neighbourhood area


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


CBD by Jon Siegel, on Flickr



Blaziken by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

NYC from the air by Reed Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Nanjing Road by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Midtown skyline, NYC by whatisintheblackbox, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I find the Midtown Manhattan skyline to now be bipolar, giving it a similar effect as the Chicago Skyline. 432 Park Avenue is, without any doubt, a game changer. From here on, one can always identify the age of a NYC skyline picture thanks to this tall daddy. It is like and 432 BC skyline and a 432 AD skyline!!!!!! :nuts:


----------



## sbarn

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I find the Midtown Manhattan skyline to now be bipolar, giving it a similar effect as the Chicago Skyline. 432 Park Avenue is, without any doubt, a game changer. From here on, one can always identify the age of a NYC skyline picture thanks to this tall daddy. It is like and 432 BC skyline and a 432 AD skyline!!!!!! :nuts:


Agreed, between this and the Nordstrom tower, the Midtown skyline is getting quite a boost!

Boom!

Colorful Central Park & The City by dannydalypix, on Flickr


----------



## Frockling

Kinda hoping this happens to Brooklyn and the Bronx too, although unlikely for the Bronx because of the tall ghettos, but Brooklyn had a chance :cheers:


----------



## atomx

Bangkok city









Photo By Pat Fyo Suensilpong









Boonchanok Sukvijit


----------



## renshapratama

Africa cities nowadays not just about ebola etc.
Luanda


ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


>


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rodgersam/


----------



## Rivaille

sbarn said:


> Agreed, between this and the Nordstrom tower, the Midtown skyline is getting quite a boost!
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Colorful Central Park & The City by dannydalypix, on Flickr




Dayum :cheers:daaaaaayum


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


2014-09-07_01-20-29 by roket.abraham, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Skyline by SteveBjkn, on Flickr


----------



## wino

That cruise ship makes 1WTC look small..


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ If the cruise ship were to stand up straight and sit on ground, it would probably reach the mechanical floors of WTC1. Crazy!!! It is a "cruise-scraper" !!!! :nuts:


----------



## Zack Fair

wino said:


> That cruise ship makes 1WTC look small..


Well, it's a 950 ft/290 m long cruise ship, not even one of the largest :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

renshapratama said:


> Africa cities nowadays not just about ebola etc.
> Luanda


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Busan , a hidden Jem



seaniscoming said:


> Busan by D. Hendrikx | http://instagram.com/dannyh_76, on Flickr




Busan by kaiserjuergen, on Flickr



citypia said:


> Gwangali by Joshua Herrin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

from Africa


kiligoland said:


> *DAR ES SALAAM*


----------



## WingWing

Nice sea ^^


----------



## WingWing

Colorful Singapore


DSC00408-1 by realdragon, on Flickr


Positively Golden by night86mare, on Flickr


The Parliament House by Samuel.Dai, on Flickr


DSC_9678 by realdragon, on Flickr


Small and big buildings in Singapore by javazc, on Flickr


iPhone 5 shot by realdragon, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

WingWing said:


> Colorful Singapore
> 
> 
> Small and big buildings in Singapore by javazc, on Flickr


this Singapore pic is so dense like in Tokyo in my opinion


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China




a1788111 said:


>


all photos by a1788111 himself


​


----------



## atomx

Bangkok Thailand 

Sathorn CBD area










Sunrise by Paolo Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Full Sathorn street One CBD Of Bangkok 










Credit By Bangkok skyline by tamvisut_pradissap, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*Lower Manhattan*









amtraver on instagram


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/kreditbearbeitung-gebuehren-sind-unzulaessig-a-1001688.html


----------



## hunser

One57 and 432 Park Avenue are just the beginning ... :drool:









http://websta.me/p/849490638616925634_185719612


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Manhattan at Night by Andriy Prokopenko, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Ramako found a nice Toronto shot:



Ramako said:


>


Courtesy of cosmique


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Metropolis by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Is the tall one U/C on the left 432 Park?


----------



## rlw777

Chicago


----------



## PinPeat

Dubai

Dubai... by Minkn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

Dubai

Dubai Marina by Guarda Nuvole, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Fall by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(11.10.14)-November Aerials-42 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

432 Park Avenue has literally reinvented the NYC skyline. I love it!



*New York City, USA*


20141110_065229 by cabenternyc, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Should have made the design look like Jin Mao tower style, it will fit the skyline better for NYC


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> Should have made the design look like Jin Mao tower style, it will fit the skyline better for NYC


You mean that 432 PA should have had a crown? Because the design of Jin Mao itself is very China in my opinion (pagoda like) and not sure it would work that well in NYC.


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^I agree, 432 would not work at all with a crown. 

Anyway, this is from the 432 Park thread. Not the best quality, but it's interesting to see the NYC skyline with nature in the foreground:



OnePointWest said:


> *By:*_*Mitch Waxman *_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*









DSC_3911 1 by drhowser, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

^ Love the density! 



WingWing said:


> Should have made the design look like Jin Mao tower style, it will fit the skyline better for NYC


Park Avenue is very classy and conservative. So 432 PA fits in perfectly. Take a look: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118979763&postcount=14258


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(11.10.14)-November Aerials-28 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Tonathyu

Dubai







http://www.piso37.com/meet-the-greatest-rooftopper-of-all-times/


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> You mean that 432 PA should have had a crown? Because the design of Jin Mao itself is very China in my opinion (pagoda like) and not sure it would work that well in NYC.


What. I mean should be like classic design instead of boxy modern boxy building. Maybe like UOB plaza singapore would look better. Just my opinion though:cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

432 Park will be a bit of a sore thumb for a few years...


Sunset over colorful central park in fall 11 11 2014 by dannydalypix, on Flickr


Central Park in fall colors by dannydalypix, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China



IMG_8021 by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


IMG_8018 by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


IMG_8022 by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr









​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt (Germany)*



il fenomeno said:


> @ EZB
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/europeancentralbank/



:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> 432 Park will be a bit of a sore thumb for a few years...


It's your CN Tower in that regard. It doesn't have quite the 'dwarfing' effect though as it's quite a bit shorter: 553m vs. 426m.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Nah, the only way 432 Park could be a sore thumb in the future is if the planned supertalls for that area don't get built, which won't happen. For now though, it does stick out quite a bit.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


IMG_5272 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC_5578 by mikelangelo2012, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

NYC -Central Park Upper West Side skyline


Central Park in the Autumn by FourteenSixty, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> It's your CN Tower in that regard. It doesn't have quite the 'dwarfing' effect though as it's quite a bit shorter: 553m vs. 426m.





bodegavendetta said:


> Nah, the only way 432 Park could be a sore thumb in the future is if the planned supertalls for that area don't get built, which won't happen. For now though, it does stick out quite a bit.



I personally love 432 PA just on its own as it is now. It really has changed the NYC skyline, creating a new focal point. Definitely a recognizable icon in my opinion.


----------



## isaidso

I like it too. It's amp'ed up the skyline considerably.


----------



## Indy G

charpentier said:


>


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


Terrasse du Printemps Haussmann, Paris. par gencivedetruie, sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> I like it too. It's amp'ed up the skyline considerably.


Yes, it is amazing what a single building can do [when don right!] kay:


----------



## isaidso

AURA has done that for Toronto somewhat. It's the tall one half way between the CN Tower and Yorkville (on the right). As Ramako pointed out on another thread, One Bloor can now be seen... albeit barely. 



Ramako said:


>


----------



## hunser

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05446.jpg
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05436.jpg
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05458.jpg 
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05456.jpg 
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05455.jpg 
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05470.jpg 
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05494.jpg 
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

samsebeskazal.livejournal.com-05487.jpg 
by samsebeskazal, on Flickr

+ Best shot: 








by samsebeskazal, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> AURA has done that for Toronto somewhat. It's the tall one half way between the CN Tower and Yorkville (on the right). As Ramako pointed out on another thread, One Bloor can now be seen... albeit barely.


Agreed, I had EXACTLY the same feeling about Aura Tower in Toronto. It is like there was a skyline before Aura and then there is a skyline after Aura. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



Shanghai by Simon D Robinson, on Flickr


Shanghai Park Hyatt aerial view by fredericmoreno, on Flickr







​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


无标题_HDR3 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_6753 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_2512 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

Those pics of NYC and Chicago :drool:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Hangzhou


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Chengdu


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7528/15797151672_37651163fb_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5602/15610613678_16a6ee4d51_h.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7515/15180720424_5997256c8b_h.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5609/15798721951_6fd02f9d6e_h.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


_MG_0939 by RDS F22, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*

New York City's famous skyline by javansg, on Flickr


Evening View of Freedom Tower, Flatiron Building and 230 Fifth Rooftop Bar. #NYC #NBC4NY #NewYork #NewYorkCity #ILoveNY by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JuanPaulo said:


> *Hong Kong, China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiralty Road, HK by Edward Tian, on Flickr


nice :banana:


----------



## isaidso

That shot is eerie with all no cars or people.


----------



## Mai57

*BKKC

*










Credit By Krittapak Kulabusaya‎


----------



## Mai57

*Benjakitti Park Sukhumvit BKKC*



















Credit In Picture


----------



## WingWing

renshapratama said:


> nice :banana:


Not exactly same but something similar, a gift from my shenzhen trip few days back:cheers:


shenzhen by Wingwin, on Flickr


Shenzhen by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Guangzhou as well


Guangzhou from Canton Tower by Wingwin, on Flickr


Guangzhou from Canton Tower by Wingwin, on Flickr


Guangzhou at night from westin suite view by Wingwin, on Flickr


Guangzhou from suite view by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

HK


HK by Wingwin, on Flickr


HK by Wingwin, on Flickr


HK from my suite view by Wingwin, on Flickr


On a side note, HK has many unmaintained buildings, especially in kowloon area and even in HK island area.


----------



## WingWing

Seoul









Adopted from LwT thread


----------



## WingWing

Manila


----------



## WingWing

Singapore is back


Marina Bay Golf Course by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Lego Land by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Big Buildings in Singapore by Tonnaja Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr


Windswept Cities by Scintt, on Flickr


OT abit after coming back from holiday trip, personally feel singapore are cleaner, more livable and and better than HK, Shenzhen and Guangzhou. However the hot weather in SG turn me off


----------



## Mai57

*BKKC*

Sukhumvit Zone 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/uwebkk/15442963772/sizes/l/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2353048675/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/danburgmurmur/15618846538/sizes/l/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12262020143/sizes/l


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

Sunrise over Manhattan [1546x870] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Fog Stream by PeteTsai, on Flickr


----------



## Mai57

*BKKC *











Sahus Keeranond









Mattia Marcon


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Singapore Skyline by AndreS.ec.de, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


PA190004_1 by Simonwuhongkong, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

There is no building silhouette more recognizable. 


Dawn of an Empire State by quiggyt4, on Flickr


----------



## Mai57

JuanPaulo said:


> Hong Kong, China
> 
> 
> PA190004_1 by Simonwuhongkong, on Flickr


amazing


----------



## WingWing

*Uniquely Singapore*

Singapore NDP 2014 by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


NDP 2014 Fireworks by SkyStrike, on Flickr


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 by Albert Photo, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia



kevo123 said:


> Beauty of Jakarta , BRI Tower I by Jose Hamra, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/josehamra/14355791467/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


image by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Tsuen Wan by a-story, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan by mhoffman1, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


riverside by butternbear, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago Skyscrapers by Rick Walter on 500px


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

Another shoot of Toronto, this time taken from the west end of Oakville looking northwest.

Toronto Skyline from Oakville by Gavin Edmondstone, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

The City Above The Sky :nuts:



Parra 1 said:


> bk_morning by Michael R. Cruz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bk_morning_color2 by Michael R. Cruz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 365 Project : Day 316 by Michael R. Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia


Dito Roso said:


> *JAKARTA, Special Capital Region- Indonesia*
> 
> 
> SUDIRMAN skyline evening by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> JKT Sudirman m5rf by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JKT Sudirman 13_89e6cdf06f_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## rockinmoz

*New York City*








[/url]New York City From the Sky by lefeber, on Flickr"]http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/pWj6P2]New York City From the Sky by lefeber, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## WingWing

Singapore Super View










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15874999012/


----------



## isaidso

Zack Fair said:


> Another shoot of Toronto, this time taken from the west end of Oakville looking northwest.
> 
> Toronto Skyline from Oakville by Gavin Edmondstone, on Flickr


That's not looking northwest, it's looking northeast.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Midtown Manhattan skyscrapers by Javan Ng, on 500px


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









The Shanghai Tower by butternbear, on 500px


----------



## WingWing

Shanghai tower light!!!!!


Sg

Singapore 8mm by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice pictures WingWing... but they are too big :nuts:


----------



## Mai57

*Benjakitti BKKC*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/241057...53405/sizes/l/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nui_th...11779/sizes/l/


----------



## Mai57

*BKKC
*








*Krittapak Kulabusaya *


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Better Days by unDaily Power, on Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

isaidso said:


> That's not looking northwest, it's looking northeast.


You're right! I was thinking northwest but I've typed northeast :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

I think you meant you were thinking northeast, but typed northwest.


----------



## onerepublic

Chicago and Hong Kong


----------



## Zack Fair

isaidso said:


> I think you meant you were thinking northeast, but typed northwest.


Y-yeah.. and that's why I shouldn't been on internet at night :shifty:


----------



## Tonathyu

hello, please follow the link below to watch an spectacular Toronto skyline time lapse . im sure u will love it. http://www.piso37.com/toronto-skyline-porn-awesome-timelapse/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by ashleydiener, on Flickr


----------



## ahehe_96




----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Really?? :bash:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3686/14302111011_3fec73dbae_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7525/15647417106_7ce761d0c3_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7539/15617759410_056fc3a737_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8602/15646109898_b24205f268_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5583/14757310269_404f71c54d_k.jpg


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta by Toto Boerham :cheers:


----------



## Crystaldrano

This is me everytime I see an asian skyline










But the only thing that can compete with this:










Is this:










I think asian skylines overall are still quite behind, but they are catching up quickly. Their problem is that they developed high density buildings back when money was scarce, hence the quality and design of most of those developments is quite poor and it harms the skyline and so does their lack of city planning in most cases.


----------



## isaidso

Two oldies, but I've always liked these photos. Toronto's central business district:









Courtesy of Alexander Macfarlane


The Best View in Toronto, Plate 2 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Crystaldrano said:


> This is me everytime I see an asian skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the only thing that can compete with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think asian skylines overall are still quite behind, but they are catching up quickly. Their problem is that they developed high density buildings back when money was scarce, hence the quality and design of most of those developments is quite poor and it harms the skyline and so does their lack of city planning in most cases.


Hmm, I think difference between asian and western skyline is that one is modern and the other is aging. And some of them are not cute rather massive


Hk









Sh


----------



## Uaarkson

WingWing said:


> Hmm, I think difference between asian and western skyline is that one is modern and the other is aging. And some of them are not cute rather massive


Nonsense. Chinese cities are jam-packed with apartments and low-rises that are barely newer than the average building in Manhattan.

A taste of the new, a rare angle from the core of Manhattan.


----------



## ilbonboo

Crystaldrano said:


> This is me everytime I see an asian skyline


Seriously? US is not world centre of skyscrapers anymore, Asia and especially China is. Actually only two american cities(NYC and Chicago) are top tier skylines now. Also HK, Dubai, Tokyo, Shanghai, Singapore are definetly not poor quality. Yeah I know about NYC building boom but still it won't match development of Shenzen, Suzhou, Wuhan, Guangzhou etc.


----------



## hunser

^ Only Shenzhen will come close to New York. :cheers: It will be an epic match. Btw we need more Shenzhen skyline shots ...


----------



## WingWing

hunser said:


> ^ Only Shenzhen will come close to New York. :cheers: It will be an epic match. Btw we need more Shenzhen skyline shots ...



I went to shenzhen and I was less impressed


I am rather impressed with shanghai and guangzhou, of course HK


----------



## WingWing

ilbonboo said:


> Seriously? US is not world centre of skyscrapers anymore, Asia and especially China is. Actually only two american cities(NYC and Chicago) are top tier skylines now. Also HK, Dubai, Tokyo, Shanghai, Singapore are definetly not poor quality. Yeah I know about NYC building boom but still it won't match development of Shenzen, Suzhou, Wuhan, Guangzhou etc.


He need to travel out of US to see the world changes


----------



## renshapratama

Shenzhen have more buildings than New York? Based on this thread # of 100m+ Buildings Completed, U/C, Proposed 



> Hong Kong 2,360
> Shanghai 869**
> Shenzhen 862**
> New York 843
> Manila 630
> Tokyo 549
> Bangkok 527
> Toronto 412
> Guangzhou 387**
> Chicago 335
> ____________________________________________________________
> TOP 10
> 
> Dubai 331
> Kuala Lumpur 257
> Seoul 256
> Jakarta 241
> Singapore 233
> Mumbai 220
> Miami 191
> Panama City 188
> Istanbul 181
> Sao Paulo 173
> Moscow 155
> Melbourne, Sydney 150
> Osaka 143
> Mexico City 137
> Houston 112
> London 107
> Los Angeles 104
> San Francisco, Tel Aviv 100
> Atlanta, Paris 88
> Calgary 84
> Buenos Aires 83


the skyline:


little universe said:


> *Aerial Views of Shenzhen - 鸟瞰大鹏城*
> scroll > > >
> 
> 
> Shenzhen's Futian District from 10,000 feet while on the way to Guangzhou Airport by Navjot Singh - British Journalist and Photographer, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## null

That's only a district (Futian) of Shenzhen.


----------



## renshapratama

null said:


> That's only a district (Futian) of Shenzhen.


oh okay maybe you can share other pic from Shenzhen :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

skyline? that's an aerial view. Any large city looks impressive from the air, and that's not even all of Shenzhen. Shenzhen is a long way off from becoming the best, but it has the potential. If it were building supertalls less sporadically and more in the city's center then it would be much more impressive. Most of what they're building in the center aren't as tall, discounting Pingan FC and that other Caiwuwei Mega-Tower which I haven't heard about in ages.


----------



## null

renshapratama said:


> oh okay maybe you can share other pic from Shenzhen :cheers:


I'm not a fan of Shenzhen's skyline, but i guess you can have a look at this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181902&page=83


----------



## WingWing

Sg


Another View from Novotel Rooftop... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

I thought these Shenzhen shots were pretty cool,I first posted them in the ping an thread but I think they belong here too.

Originally posted by 1788111 on gaoloumi


----------



## bodegavendetta

Yeah, there is no need to be condescending to another region's skylines, especially when the criticism doesn't make any sense. 

Even though I personally prefer New York and Chicago's skylines to Asian ones, calling Asian skylines 'cute' when they have taller buildings is just dumb and unnecessarily childish. 

Anyway, here's a shot of New York from the 432 Park Ave thread











And a slightly different angle


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*

NY....rules for century but no longer.........Dubai right now 4 towers more then 400m is under construction and two more then 600m ......many is yet to come.........
The picture below is only Business Bay and SZR.......other sky line is Marina,JLT,Tecom .....LOL any one to compete here.......

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7564/15601288069_655de9eaf3_k.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/15901382621


----------



## isaidso

There are lots of great contenders around the world. I'm increasingly convinced that we'll see the emergence of a good 10-15 truly spectacular skylines in the not too distant future.


----------



## WingWing

Top 10 skylines, can be world's best skyline

List is not by rank

1. kuala lumpur
2. NYC
3. HK
4. Shanghai
5. Shenzhen
6. Chicago
7. Dubai
8. Guangzhou
9. Singapore
10. Toronto


----------



## isaidso

That's a good list. If Singapore had never left Malaysia, that country would have 2 leading skylines. That's quite impressive. :yes:


----------



## renshapratama

by Juan Paulo from Middle East skylines thread 

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*

Skyline by ivar østtun, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*


Cityscape by Sanjiban2011, on Flickr

Dubai by firoz bharmal


----------



## isaidso

Nice Doha and Kuwait City shots.


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15810782372









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15888217082









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15269837533


----------



## Hudson11

firoz bharmal said:


> NY....rules for century but no longer.........Dubai right now 4 towers more then 400m is under construction and two more then 600m ......many is yet to come.........
> The picture below is only Business Bay and SZR.......other sky line is Marina,JLT,Tecom .....LOL any one to compete here.......


Don't count NY out yet, with a 500m+ tower and four 400m+ towers of its own down the pike. Not counting the 400m+ tower which just topped out and the 500m+ 1 WTC which just opened. Dubai has a lot to live up to, building 30 supertalls in a few decades can compete with 120 years of skyscraping history, but it can't beat it yet. 


Manhattan as seen from Weehawken, JFK East Boulevard by MoWestein1, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

^^ Agree, Dubai has too little highrise and skyscrapers though they do have alot of supertalls. 

competitor of NYC would be shanghai and hk


dubai more suited to be compared to chicago, guangzhou, or Doha


----------



## isaidso

Doha's skyline isn't bad, but a strange comparison imo. It's not very big.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

DSC_0001 by raimonbargues, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> *dubai* more suited to be compared to *chicago*, guangzhou, or Doha


I could not disagree more. Chicago has much higher density than Dubai. It has richness and variety in architectural style. It has layering and the quality of most of its buildings its superb. 

While Dubai has a beautiful emerging skyline, it cannot be compared to Chicago. You were right in comparing it to Doha, and I think it will be comparable in the near future to other middle eastern cities like Kuwait City and Riyadh.

But Chicago, in my opinion, is more along the lines of New York and Toronto. Even Shanghai is more comparable to Chicago than Dubai is.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Sunrise by Gordon Calder - Thanks for 3.5 million views!, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

JuanPaulo said:


> I could not disagree more. Chicago has much higher density than Dubai. It has richness and variety in architectural style. It has layering and the quality of most of its buildings its superb.
> 
> While Dubai has a beautiful emerging skyline, it cannot be compared to Chicago. You were right in comparing it to Doha, and I think it will be comparable in the near future to other middle eastern cities like Kuwait City and Riyadh.
> 
> But Chicago, in my opinion, is more along the lines of New York and Toronto. Even Shanghai is more comparable to Chicago than Dubai is.





WingWing said:


> ^^ Agree, Dubai has too little highrise and skyscrapers though they do have alot of supertalls.
> 
> competitor of NYC would be shanghai and hk
> 
> 
> dubai more suited to be compared to chicago, guangzhou, or Doha





Hudson11 said:


> Don't count NY out yet, with a 500m+ tower and four 400m+ towers of its own down the pike. Not counting the 400m+ tower which just topped out and the 500m+ 1 WTC which just opened. Dubai has a lot to live up to, building 30 supertalls in a few decades can compete with 120 years of skyscraping history, but it can't beat it yet.
> 
> 
> Manhattan as seen from Weehawken, JFK East Boulevard by MoWestein1, on Flickr


NY has a good density with in certain area Manhattan......Dubai has Marina, Business bay, SZR, Creek , Festival City , Sports City , Barsa etc many skylines and after some years all are mixed......... Dubai right now on only 40 % of actual completed projects ..... Presently it can compete with Chines City not any of American near to it....!


----------



## isaidso

Toronto CBD, late June, 2014. 26 buildings under construction/proposed in that last frame and that's likely an under count.



Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Aerial by MafaldaBoy, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

firoz bharmal said:


> Dubai right now on only 40 % of actual completed projects ..... Presently it can compete with Chines City not any of American near to it....!


I disagree wholeheartedly.


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly.


I might add that this is a perfect example of why just looking at 200m+ buildings doesn't offer a full picture. We often discount 50-200m buildings when looking at a skyline, but this 'filler' provides the backdrop and density that makes a city and a skyline look complete. 

Even massive skylines like New York wouldn't look nearly as good and would look disjointed without all those buildings under 200m that stitch it all together. Dubai scores terribly in this area.

*# of Buildings 200m+*
Dubai 65
New York 57

*# of Buildings 50-199m*
New York 3,250
Dubai 393


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> I might add that this is a perfect example of why just looking at 200m+ buildings doesn't offer a full picture. We often discount 50-200m buildings when looking at a skyline, but this 'filler' provides the backdrop and density that makes a city and a skyline look complete.
> 
> Even massive skylines like New York wouldn't look nearly as good and would look disjointed without all those buildings under 200m that stitch it all together. Dubai scores terribly in this area.
> 
> *# of Buildings 200m+*
> Dubai 65
> New York 57
> 
> *# of Buildings 50-199m*
> New York 3,250
> Dubai 393


If based on building between 50-199m, singapore would rank higher than dubai
Based on Emporis data, singapore has about 4000 highrises


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> If based on building between 50-199m, singapore would rank higher than dubai
> Based on Emporis data, singapore has about 4000 highrises


Looking through the Emporis tables, Singapore's 50-199m building count is closer to 2,000. Most buildings below 17 floors will be shorter than 50m. Chicago and Toronto would be far ahead of Dubai as well:

*# of Buildings 50-199m*
Toronto 1,185
Chicago 910

Singapore seems to have 4,200 buildings between 12 and 30 floors. Is that because land values/land scarcity dictate that most people live in apartment blocks?


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> That 4,000 figure sounds rather dubious although Singapore would, no doubt, come ahead of Dubai. Singapore's 50-199m building count is likely closer to 1,500. Chicago and Toronto would be far ahead of Dubai as well:
> 
> *# of Buildings 50-199m*
> Toronto 1,185
> Chicago 910


Problem with singapore that all high rise are public flats and they are spread out across singapore. Especially in newer neighbourhood area in sengkang and punggol which is 15km away from the CBD


Pic below only show sengkang area not punggol


----------



## isaidso

That explains it. The sameness looks really bizarre to my north American eyes. What % of Singaporeans live in apartment blocks like that?


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> That explains it. It looks really bizarre to my north American eyes. What % of Singaporeans live in apartment blocks like that?


About 80%, while landed house accounts less than 5%


Basically singapore is like Hk


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> About 80%, while landed house accounts less than 5%
> 
> 
> Basically singapore is like Hk


Ok thanks. And what percentage of that 80% would be public?


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Ok thanks. And what percentage of that 80% would be public?


Public flats 80%, private apartments(condominium) about 15% and the rest in landed housings. 

Average cheapest public flat price 350k usd for size of 90sqm


View of singapore CBD and upscale residential areas












Back to topic

Sg


----------



## Hudson11

isaidso said:


> I might add that this is a perfect example of why just looking at 200m+ buildings doesn't offer a full picture. We often discount 50-200m buildings when looking at a skyline, but this 'filler' provides the backdrop and density that makes a city and a skyline look complete.
> 
> Even massive skylines like New York wouldn't look nearly as good and would look disjointed without all those buildings under 200m that stitch it all together. Dubai scores terribly in this area.


agreed. Dubai is still an impressive skyline, but it lacks filler to give it the density of most top-tier skylines. 

Dubai SZR (2010) (photos by Katie Shaver)


















The Marina is denser but it's still much smaller in size and less dense compared to most mid-tier skylines. What makes it special is its amount of supertalls, which in my opinion, are ugly.


NYC - Midtown (also 2010)
photos by Daniel Acker



















NYC also has Lower Manhattan and Downtown Brooklyn. Long Island City is an emerging skyline with only the Citi tower being notable.


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


We're going downtown~ by couchpotato2000, on Flickr


Southern View of Chicago Skyline by jeff_a_goldberg, on Flickr


Chicago the Windy City by Kamil Dziedzina Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Marina Beauty by Manoj Kumar KD, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Summer Begins by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto* - Looking east to the CBD


Night View in Toronto by Napattra Theriault, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore

Leading To by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr

test by cc_AngryCrab, on Flickr

singapore flyer 180mm by cc_AngryCrab, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*

LOW Rises ....!


----------



## Mai57

*BKKC


Ratchadamri and Ploenchit area
*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchi...58893/sizes/h/









_*https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchi...48303/sizes/h/*_


----------



## Mai57

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/14686090517/sizes/l/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/14797340373/sizes/l/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/14733760242/sizes/l/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/14718379016/sizes/l/


----------



## Mai57

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/14732117254/sizes/h/


----------



## JuanPaulo

I sometimes think Shanghai has surpassed Hong Kong in terms of skyline. Then pictures like this show up. Hong Kong is still king in my books.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Hong Kong has those breathtaking, lush green hills so close to the supertalls. There's no setting like that in the world (even Rio doesn't compare in my view). I just wish they hadn't visually polluted the hills with random houses here and there.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


20141205-_MG_6699 by handさん, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

in my opinion, Chicago still trumps Shanghai. 


Chicago - October 2nd, 2014 - 8:25am by cshimala, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Hudson11 said:


> in my opinion, Chicago still trumps Shanghai.


For me Shanghai trumps Chicago anyday...but that's preference I guess


----------



## isaidso

Despite my preference for north American skylines, I'd put Shanghai ahead of Chicago as well.


----------



## isaidso

Manitopiaaa said:


> Hong Kong has those breathtaking, lush green hills so close to the supertalls. There's no setting like that in the world (even Rio doesn't compare in my view). I just wish they hadn't visually polluted the hills with random houses here and there.


I think Vancouver's setting matches those 2, but those west coasters seem so mesmerized by the mountains that they forgot to build an equally impressive skyline.


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> Despite my preference for north American skylines, I'd put Shanghai ahead of Chicago as well.


I would too but not by a whole lot... If Chicago builds it's new supertall projects I think it will be back even with Shanghai... but in 5 years NY will put both of them in the dust in terms of 350-400+ meter buildings.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15962544192/sizes/h/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada
*

2014-12-07_04-29-09 by brainfit88, on Flickr


Toronto Styline by CarlosPacheco, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


501NClinton2402_print_14701 by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*








Shanghai lujazui district by b56n22, on Flickr


----------



## Mai57

*BKKC THAILAND*











Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/migtattwo/ 
__________________


----------



## Mai57

_*BKCC*_











BKK By Night by Virotutis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

I feel like I see the same images of Bangkok over and over in all the threads in this forum...... hno:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

JuanPaulo said:


> I feel like I see the same images of Bangkok over and over in all the threads in this forum...... hno:


There are a few trolls who always spam photos of Bangkok. The mods ban these idiots but they come back using different proxy server


----------



## lakegz

The buildings on the right are nice but those buildings on the left are atrocious. And dat suburban-style city planning........hno:


JuanPaulo said:


> *Shanghai, China
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai lujazui district by b56n22, on Flickr


----------



## ilbonboo

JuanPaulo said:


> I feel like I see the same images of Bangkok over and over in all the threads in this forum...... hno:


Yeah I probably see more Bangkok and Jakarta than NYC and Chicago. But if they want to post them it's ok I guess. Personally I don't enjoy these cities but I'm sure a lot of people do.


----------



## isaidso

The Chicago River is an amazing asset for that city. The buildings juxtaposed with the water looks terrific.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I think Vancouver's setting matches those 2, but those west coasters seem so mesmerized by the mountains that they forgot to build an equally impressive skyline.


This is my issue with the Vancouver skyline. It doesn't match that spectacular setting. It needs something more like a Singapore skyline.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Or Seattle for that matter.



Jay said:


> I would too but not by a whole lot... If Chicago builds it's new supertall projects I think it will be back even with Shanghai... but in 5 years NY will put both of them in the dust in terms of 350-400+ meter buildings.


Chicago may be able to stay close to Shanghai for a while but long term it's not all that realistic. This is China's premier city. It has so many engines of growth that just aren't available to Chicago. Chicago will have it's hands full staying ahead of Toronto for similar reasons. Melbourne will be another alpha city to pull up even with Chicago. That likely won't happen for another 30 years though. 

It's not that Chicago isn't doing well, but being the #1 city of a major economy has tremendous benefits in terms of immigrants, global investment flows, etc. Chicago's the primary city of a big regional economy, but the perks that go along with that only go so far.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> ^^ Or Seattle for that matter.


No, no, no! Seattle is still way too small for that setting!


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> The Chicago River is an amazing asset for that city. The buildings juxtaposed with the water looks terrific.


Just wait until we're finished here in Miami! 




CSC_0742 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*Renderings Revealed of One Brickell, Now Minus Cesar Pelli*


----------



## isaidso

^^ It's my favourite feature in Miami and agree that it's going to look even better in a few years.



QuantumX said:


> No, no, no! Seattle is still way too small for that setting!


I suppose but Vancouver could do with an office tower over 250m.


----------



## Hudson11

*New York*


Sunrise in The Big Apple by mikey9t8t3, on Flickr


Scenic Gowanus (337/365) by flyingspores, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


501NClinton2402_print_14702 by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

More Chicago









source


----------



## akif90

wawww Chicago


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7564/15789397048_485050a47d_o.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7509/15972677281_b8da643e06_h.jpg


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto skyline by Antonio J. Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*




































source: http://travelmakesmetick.com


----------



## rlw777

Chicago


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> ^^ It's my favourite feature in Miami and agree that it's going to look even better in a few years.


We've just learned that a 928-feet tall building is planned farther up the river where the green patch is in this photo. I don't have a calculator on this computer to do the meters. I hope the FAA allows it and the market holds up. There is just so much planned. 


DSC_0511 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

283m


----------



## wino

I wish i could like that Chicago picture several times! awesome shot.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









Shanghai from Century Park by Marcel Morin, on 500px


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8638/15789476820_0195ee0dd5_o.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8635/15986562181_1e67a8af95_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7553/15361698814_0517afe712_b.jpg


----------



## hunser

Alright, since I'm going away for a few weeks, here's my take on the current four best skylines (in no order):

*#Hong Kong:*

Always a contender for the number 1 spot. The city has an incredible density and a sea of highrises and skyscrapers. Two 400m+ supertalls which kind of define the skyline. Both classy and very underrated. The other big boys are pretty cool too, f.e. Bank of China to name one. Hong Kong's setting is very dramatic with the harbour and mountains, combine that with massive skyscrapers and you get a superb skyline. Although the city is located in Asia (no offense), it has very few kitchy buildings, at least they are not visible on the skyline. If Hong Kong has one weakness it's those countless residential highrises which don't look that good. Also, there are many huge areas with similar looking buildings. So when looking at the skyline in broad daylight, you'll notice those buildings. Well, I say every big city has them. It's just that HK has a few more than the rest. The biggest strength comes with nightfall. The city turns on its lights, and dare I say it looks magnificent. *HK has arguably the best night-time skyline in the world. *
So all in all a great skyline. Hopefully the city picks up speed and blesses us with new mega projects, i.e. a couple of new supertalls. 

*#Chicago:*

Chicago always impressed me. Whenever I see its skyline, I think of "classy", "modern", "elegant" and so on. You can feel that Chicago wants to achieve perfection. It's a very organized skyline compared to the other contenders. The supertalls are perfectly arranged and provide a peak where it's needed. Of course it helps that Sears and Hancock are one of the best supertalls out there. They both command the space above the city streets. A big bonus is of course 1. the lake and 2. the river which runs through Downtown. I just love all those little brigdes with massive skyscrapers in the backround. Chicago's skyline is not _that_ big since it's not a megalopolis. Still, for its size it has disproportionately tall buildings. The only thing I don't like is that the skyline gets pretty flat behind the Downtown core. It just flattens out too sudden for my taste. Sure, from the lake everything looks great but there are quite a few angles where you notice the lack of highrises. And that's likely the only thing to criticize because let's be honest: *Chitown has arguably the most aesthetically pleasing skyline in the world.*
I just hope that the city will experience another boom. Sure there are some skyscraper here and there U/C, but that's nothing. 

*#Shanghai:*

Oh Shanghai! Where to begin ... First let my say this: Lujiazui is just freaking amazing! The Big 3 are a superb trio, still can't decide which one looks better. The only thing that bugs me is the density ("towers in the park"), but I let that pass since they are so amazing. Lujiazui dominates the skyline, although as we know there's much more to see, f.e. Puxi (denser and lots of great buildings too). Maybe Shanghai's strength is its biggest weakness at the same time: the eyes focus too much on the Big 3 and ignore the rest. Admittedly, it's pretty hard to catch all the major districts in one shot. Another "downside" is that the city doesn't have a dramatic setting as other cities, but what can you expect with 20M+ people. Not everyone is blessed with a setting like Hong Kong's. As with HK, the skyline "awakens" at night. In other cities the lighting would seem kitschy, but here it's just spectacular. *Shanghai has arguably the most futuristic and modern skyline in the world.*
Pity that construction has slowed down, especially on the supertall front. Also I do hope that we'll see less smog in the future. 

*#New York:*

The Queen. The King. The mother and father of all skylines. I live(d) in New York and I still am in awe. Why? The answer is simple: there's no feeling like it, be that walking down the street surrounded by tightly packed giant buildings or arriving into the city (bridge/tunnel). No towers in the park here - even the new Hudson Yards will be dense. Where else in the world do you see a 426m tall tower adjacent to a 5-storey building?
You have Downtown and Midtown, both great skylines by themselves. The city is lucky to have such a vast architectural richness which other cities shouldn't try to compensate. The Empire State and Chrysler buildings are to this day monuments. But New York doesn't sleep nor rest, on the contrary: it is experiencing the biggest skyscraper boom since the 1920s/30s. Supertalls (7 400m+ buildings to the roof by 2020) are popping up everywhere. Some areas like Midtown are so dense and massive already, that 200 - 250m tall buildings get lost. You could say Manhattan has developed a plateau of buildings in that range, insane. Therefore new peaks are needed to make the skyine even more powerful. For a brief moment it seemed that New York would be left behind - back now it's back, stronger than ever. The amount of skyscrapers from different eras is just unmatched. *New York has arguably the most diverse, massive and recognizable skyline in the world. *
I just hope that the city will see a real signature tower (500-550m roof) in the coming years and of course that the boom continues.

So no matter what skyline you like most, you can't go wrong with these 4. 

:cheers2:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


012_Addled Angels_Deep Wanderer by SLHahnn, on Flickr


Pit of Fire by terrylephotography, on Flickr


Fireworks Over The Fullerton by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Anish Palekar, on Flickr


In Living Color by Mabmy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


FaisalPhotography-79 by faisalashraf08, on Flickr


----------



## lukahead6

My attempt to quantitatively rate the 10 best skylines on earth 

With ratings (out of 10) of Height (He), CBD Scale (Sc), Density (De), Diversity (Dv), Lighting at Night (LaN), Visual Effect of Landmark Tower (VELT) :

Tie between 1 and 2 for New York, Shanghai
1/2. New York 
[(He=8)+(Sc=10)+(De=10) + (Dv=10) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=8)] = 56
1/2. Shanghai 
[(He=10)+(Sc=9)+(De=8) + (Dv=9) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=10)] = 56
3. Honk Kong 
[(He=8)+(Sc=9)+(De=10)+(Dv=9) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=8)] = 54
4. Shenzhen 
[(He=10)+(Sc=10) +(De=8) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=10)] = 53
Tie between 5 and 6 for Chicago, Guangzhou
5/6. Chicago 
[(He=8)+(Sc=8)+(De=9) + (Dv=10) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=8)] = 52
5/6. Guangzhou 
[(He=9)+(Sc=9)+(De=9) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=9)] =52
Tie between 7 and 8 for Singapore, Toronto
7/8. Singapore 
[(He=7)+(Sc=8)+(De=9) + (Dv=9) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=7)] = 50
7/8. Toronto 
[(He=7)+(Sc=9)+(De=9) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=9)] = 50
Tie between 9 and 10 for Chongqing, Kuala Lumpur
9/10. Chongqing 
[(He=7)+(Sc=9)+(De=10) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=7)] = 49
9/10. Kuala Lumpur 
[(He=7)+(Sc=8)+(De=8) + (Dv=9) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=9)] = 49

Some things are subjective on this list  

These are the 10 best skylines on earth in my opinion... Other candidates include Dubai, Moscow, Bangkok, etc... 2 Years from now The biggest jump on this list will be Shenzhen, which I will boldly claim will hit a sum score of 56 by relative terms. As the crème de la crème grows, so too will the established 10/10 rankings, and the rankings of weaker skylines will fall. It will be harder to get a 10. Shanghai will not increase in sum score, neither will hong kong. NY will rise by 1 as the height of the skyline will increase a bit from the supertall projects rising 2 years from now. 

So in 2 Years, New York will claim the title of skyline king, whilst Shenzhen ties shanghai for 2nd, and 3rd will be hong kong. I also believe that this list at some point in the future (10 years from now) will have a quasi only Chinese list.. 
With 
Shenzhen as number 1 (By Quite Far) Achieving a 60 score and other skylines in relative terms being far behind.
With Chongqing, Guangzhou, Shanghai, and now Tianjin, Wuhan and I predict Beijing popping up on the top 10 list. Also Mumbai will find itself in there, as well as Jakarta. New York will be the only western city on this ranking


----------



## lochinvar

3. Honk Kong 

I bet the place is so noisy with cars blaring.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York by edugalaz, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

lochinvar said:


> 3. Honk Kong
> 
> I bet the place is so noisy with cars blaring.


Seriously i never heard any cars blaring, are u talking about india?


----------



## lochinvar

Nope. Check the spelling.


----------



## WingWing

lochinvar said:


> Nope. Check the spelling.


My eyes failing me lol


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Mt Davis Rd by James Banko, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

*Shenzhen*
14B梧桐山032 by Zhang WL, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*









sky by Anuchit, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

lukahead6 said:


> My attempt to quantitatively rate the 10 best skylines on earth
> 
> With ratings (out of 10) of Height (He), CBD Scale (Sc), Density (De), Diversity (Dv), Lighting at Night (LaN), Visual Effect of Landmark Tower (VELT) :
> 
> Tie between 1 and 2 for New York, Shanghai
> 1/2. New York
> [(He=8)+(Sc=10)+(De=10) + (Dv=10) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=8)] = 56
> 1/2. Shanghai
> [(He=10)+(Sc=9)+(De=8) + (Dv=9) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=10)] = 56
> 3. Honk Kong
> [(He=8)+(Sc=9)+(De=10)+(Dv=9) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=8)] = 54
> 4. Shenzhen
> [(He=10)+(Sc=10) +(De=8) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=10)] = 53
> 5/6. Chicago
> [(He=8)+(Sc=8)+(De=9) + (Dv=10) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=8)] = 52
> 5/6. Guangzhou
> [(He=9)+(Sc=9)+(De=9) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=9)] =52
> 7/8. Singapore
> [(He=7)+(Sc=8)+(De=9) + (Dv=9) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=7)] = 50
> 7/8. Toronto
> [(He=7)+(Sc=9)+(De=9) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=9)] = 50
> 9/10. Chongqing
> [(He=7)+(Sc=9)+(De=10) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=7)] = 49
> 9/10. Kuala Lumpur
> [(He=7)+(Sc=8)+(De=8) + (Dv=9) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=9)] = 49


I'll take a stab at it using your rating system. I'm a bit surprised at what I ended up with. I never rank Toronto that high, I usually rank Shanghai above Hong Kong, and Kuala Lumpur above Singapore. I suppose I don't usually give as much weight to those last 4 criteria and stress height more. 


With ratings (out of 10) of Height (He), CBD Scale (Sc), Density (De), Diversity (Dv), Lighting at Night (LaN), Visual Effect of Landmark Tower (VELT) :

Tie between 1 and 2 for New York, Shanghai
1. New York 
[(He=9)+(Sc=10)+(De=10) + (Dv=10) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=9)] = 57
2. Hong Kong 
[(He=9)+(Sc=9)+(De=10)+(Dv=8) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=9)] = 55
3. Shanghai 
[(He=9)+(Sc=9)+(De=8) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=10)+(VELT=10)] = 53
4/5. Chicago 
[(He=8)+(Sc=8)+(De=9) + (Dv=10) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=9)] = 52
4/5. Toronto 
[(He=7)+(Sc=8)+(De=9) + (Dv=9) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=10)] = 52
6. Guangzhou 
[(He=8)+(Sc=8)+(De=8) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=10)] =50
7/8/9. Shenzhen 
[(He=9)+(Sc=8) +(De=8) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=8)] = 49
7/8/9. Dubai 
[(He=9)+(Sc=7)+(De=7) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=10)] = 49
7/8/9. Tokyo
[(He=6)+(Sc=8)+(De=9) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=9)] = 49
10. Singapore 
[(He=7)+(Sc=8)+(De=8) + (Dv=8) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=8)] = 48

11. Kuala Lumpur 
[(He=7)+(Sc=7)+(De=7) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=9)+(VELT=10)] = 47
12. Chongqing 
[(He=7)+(Sc=7)+(De=8) + (Dv=7) + (LaN=8)+(VELT=7)] = 44


----------



## aade

*Dubai*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladieseuropeantour/15817155637


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Now Following... Bridges!! by Following NYC, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Clouds over SZ2 by surojitshome, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC00512 RAW by Mr Inky, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Midtown Manhattan :drool:

big-pano-2 by PistolPete13, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


CHAZ by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ L Tower looking good.


----------



## bodegavendetta

New York City from 432 Park Avenue. 









http://www.reddit.com/user/tronomics


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Panoramic Chicago by BRAD_RADICAL, on Flickr


Southern View of Chicago Skyline by jeff_a_goldberg, on Flickr


. by morbec, on Flickr


060914_95 by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

What's that black and gold 1920s building that looks like American Radiator in NY?


----------



## Hudson11

isaidso said:


> What's that black and gold 1920s building that looks like American Radiator in NY?


230 N. Michicagn Avenue/ Carbide & Carbon Building. A Gem of a building.


Carbide & Carbon Building (1929), crown 7/8, 230 N Michigan Ave, The Loop, Chicago, IL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai



















https://elizabethmak.files.wordpress.com










Looking up at the Jinmao Tower by GeekRockChick24, on Flickr












The Bund, Shanghai by nevconnell, on Flickr












To The Future by Davis_Hsing, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

more:



SCROLL>>>>

黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr


By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/

By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou











http://bbs.home.news.cn











JUTINGYOUNG, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1552850&page=7




Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

mawr










Guangzhou from Canton Tower by Wingwin, on Flickr


Flower-City Square by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Flower-City Square by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> 230 N. Michicagn Avenue/ Carbide & Carbon Building. A Gem of a building.
> 
> 
> Carbide & Carbon Building (1929), crown 7/8, 230 N Michigan Ave, The Loop, Chicago, IL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr



Gorgeous building. Nothing comes close to the beauty of 1920s skyscrapers. I often wish we went through out big growth spurt then rather than now.


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*
Singapore Photo Walk Nov 2014 by darkcloud154, on Flickr

Marina Coastal Expressway by KING LOGO My pieces of [email protected], on Flickr

Hidden Treasure of Sizzlin' Entertainment down below... Clarke Quay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr

Stream. by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr

SULTAN SUNSET by KING LOGO My pieces of [email protected], on Flickr

buildings by matamayke, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Untitled by Arnold S., on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* - Midtown Manhattan in all of its dense glory


432 Park Ave & Friends by HorsePunchKid, on Flickr









Midtown Skyline by HorsePunchKid, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

welp


----------



## isaidso

Taken from Etobicoke (Humber Bay Shores) looking back at downtown Toronto.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai Puxi, world's largest city centre, home to half of 24 million Shanghaiers











苏醒中的城市 / revive by blackstation, on Flickr










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533122&page=14



Shanghai, European Playhouses on Bund in front of Shanghai Skyline por okimot, en Flickr


The Bund por hugociss, en Flickr











Jutin Young, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1552850&page=5










Blackstation



sunrise over shanghai by Paul Cowell, on Flickr



hazy sunrise by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## xiaomianlong

*CHANGSHA CITY . CHINA*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha city*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha city*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha city*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha city*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*长沙changsha xiangjiang*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*长沙changsha skyline*


----------



## wino

Shanghai!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE
*

A view of the 18th hole with the hospitality stands and the clubhouse in the background by Ladies European Tour, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Together by Albert Photo, on Flickr


The Singapore River... by williamcho, on Flickr


2014-12-15 14.30.37-2 by circleline4, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Changsha not bad, quite underrated


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


shot0015_zps40dd1cc6 by circleline4, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

What's the reason that the CBD goes from skyscrapers to open field in 1 block?


----------



## nameless dude

I believe it's cleared to be developed.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> What's the reason that the CBD goes from skyscrapers to open field in 1 block?


In fact its all reclaimed land

It starts from the marina bay residence (blue glassy 4 towers)


These open field will be future development with marina coastal expressway underneath


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore taken by Google Street in 2012
Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr



One of my favourite buildings in sg

Parkview Square 









and its located right in between The Gateway towers!
parkview by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









City skyline in Shanghai by 咪咪 沈, on 500px


----------



## isaidso

Parkview in Singapore is really beautiful. I didn't know Singapore had anything like that. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Parkview in Singapore is really beautiful. I didn't know Singapore had anything like that. :cheers:


Yes more amazingly it was built in 2000s, any people would thought thats a 70s or 80s skyscrapers


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha skyline today Dec 17.2014*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha city*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha juzizhou*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha south*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha sunrise*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha overlook suburban*


----------



## xiaomianlong

*changsha xiangjiang rive*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Skyline of Kuala Lumpur by wanfr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*









colors by Edward Tian, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

isaidso said:


> Parkview in Singapore is really beautiful. I didn't know Singapore had anything like that. :cheers:


Singapore has loads of art deco. but Parkview is brand new.

What's most impressive is the interior:


----------



## isaidso

Singapore was one of the first cities outside Canada, the US, and Australia that built tall so it makes sense that Singapore also has lots of art deco. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Keep the pictures coming! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Gorgeous sunset in New York this evening. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Sunset B&W by Hajime Sargent, on Flickr


----------



## juan.83

Good looking pic from New York city


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore River Panorama by Jansen Chua, on Flickr

Singapore Sports Hub Sunset [Panorama, foo cour] by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr

When the land meets the sea by Leanmeister, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Lower Manhattan ... 

above the park by ekelly80, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Hell's Kitchen vs Midtown Manhattan by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

That Skyline by Keith Michael NYC, on Flickr


----------



## phukien365vn

placeholders were followed up in writing


----------



## renshapratama

cool pic from Guangzhou :drool:


----------



## Hudson11

Post Sunrise NYC by c_slavik, on Flickr


Magical Sunrise NYC by c_slavik, on Flickr


Post Sunrise NYC by c_slavik, on Flickr


Red Dawn NYC by c_slavik, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Rare view angle of singapore









Source:shutterwhale


Wangz Hotel rooftop lounge view by ystan, on Flickr









Source: goingplacesg










Source: Asiaone










Source: altpix



singapore break onto the cloud by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago, by sea by theqspeaks, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hope u guys dont get bored with singapore 


bbq said:


> Singapore skyline in the morning
> 
> Taken from Tanjung Pinggir beach, Batam, Indonesia


----------



## WingWing

Again Singapore 


Amalgamation by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## lukahead6

WingWing said:


> Hope u guys dont get bored with singapore


The thing is that Singapore IS a legit worlds best skyline candidate so its continued mentioning in this thread is relevant. The same cannot be said for Bangkok which gets more mentions than Shenzhen.


----------



## Hudson11

NYPD Empire by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Super Skyline: *Lower Manhattan* and *Jersey City*


Lower Manhattan by mrbrkly, on Flickr

*Midtown Manhattan* (slightly below the horizon)


Midtown Manhattan by mrbrkly, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

lukahead6 said:


> The same cannot be said for Bangkok which gets more mentions than Shenzhen.


I think we fixed that, but if it starts happening again, PM me in case I'm busy in another forum.


----------



## isaidso

Nice Singapore set WingWing. I don't think I've seen photos of the skyline from that far out. I guess you'd need a boat or is there an island out there?


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Nice Singapore set WingWing. I don't think I've seen photos of the skyline from that far out. I guess you'd need a boat or is there an island out there?


Its taken across the sea, from indonesia, batam island


----------



## Jimmy452

Yeah there are many sky lines which are work for the different countries and states.I love the Asian because its going well and work for the prosperity and nations of Asia.


----------



## Rida12

chris9 said:


> Well, wrong! Think again.


I think about the Hong Kong.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Singapore's growing on me. Its skyline has a nice, fairly unique balance of bold futurism and restraint. Plus it has the marina sands which doesn't look like anything built anywhere else.


----------



## Sagasu

*Paris - FRANCE*



KiffKiff said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> La Défense par Frédéric.G, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Panorama des Toits de Paris par www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Quartier de la Défense par www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *bout625* from dcfever :


----------



## hunser

*Gotham City*

Manhattan view by t55z, on Flickr


By Joe Hostler, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Downtown Singapore by polar_1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Can we get a shot of New York with both the Midtown and downtown skylines? Seems the ESB is being dwarfed!


----------



## Hudson11

mkay, scroll ----------------------------->


009 PANORAMA OF NY by maks39, on Flickr


New York Habor Panorama by mrlaugh, on Flickr



Untitled by triebensee, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## Hudson11

hkskyline said:


> Can we get a shot of New York with both the Midtown and downtown skylines? Seems the ESB is being dwarfed!


another


Manhattan Panorama by c_slavik, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

my nr. 1 is still Hong Kong, followed by the big Apple. It's the perfect scenery with the harbour and the hills behind the Skyline, just gorgeous! And NYC has those iconic towers in 2 skylines, midtown and lower Manhattan 








[/url]Luminously Orange by Sidneiensis, on Flickr[/IMG]

New York City (3) by Joris Favraud, on Flickr

Freedom With Liberty by kirit prajapati photography, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan skyline by Dibrova, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Downtown Manhattan by -AX-, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago2014-224 by DaveAdamsPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## zacmwanzia

NYC


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai Lijiazui district










Shanghai - A Skyscraper City by Swissrock, on Flickr










Pudong by markrenton0023, on Flickr

OMG










All Photos-401 by -郑爷-, on Flickr











Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












Eroha, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698&page=1070












陆家嘴黎明-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr










黑陆家嘴-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr












#upsidedown#skyscraper#shanghai#lujiazui#shanghaitower#swfc#jinmao#jinmaotower#cloud#rainy#foggy#plumrainseason#pudong#bw#financialdistrict#shanghaiworldfinancialcenter by Duyi_Han, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingson3* from dcfever :


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hong Kong









http://cdn.lehotels.com


----------



## the spliff fairy

More SH


City Layers/城市层次 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr




落幕 / ending by blackstation, on Flickr


博览 / extensively by blackstation, on Flickr


江色 / vision by blackstation, on Flickr


新高 / new height by blackstation, on Flickr


夜的进行曲 / nocturne by blackstation, on Flickr


瞠目 / exclaim by blackstation, on Flickr


上海滩 / Big Shanghai by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Those who said shanghai tower is an eyesore, better to see again those pictures above


----------



## hkskyline

the spliff fairy said:


> 上海滩 / Big Shanghai by blackstation, on Flickr


Hotel Indigo has the perfect vantage ppint of Lujiazui's new skyline and the old Bund skyline.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore skyline set


Right place and Time by draken413o, on Flickr


Drifting Emotions by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York Silhouette by alex.e.lipton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari sekitaran Pluit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset


----------



## akif90

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7521/16077669948_7c6db39508_h.jpg















https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8574/16076541029_bdec0ebfe6_h.jpg


----------



## giorgio2d

Originally Posted by redstone
I honestly think NY's skyline is pretty much a majority of brown skyscrapers of roughly the same shape.....


----------



## skanny

The brownish look of NYC's skyline is really boring , NYC should build more colourful skyscrapers like in Asia ...


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I think the brownish look makes it seem more timeless and established and makes it cohesive compared to some cities that look like they popped up overnight with buildings that have no relation to one another. There's no harm in cities having different personalities from one another anyway.

Besides I think NY is probably the last city that should be accused of needing more variety since it easily has more different types of skyscrapers of various styles, ages, sizes, colours etc. than any other city.


----------



## WingWing

Brown makes the skyline special from normal white skylines


----------



## nyarch21

Also, it allows new development like the Hudson Yards or the WTC to stick out. Ever seen the cities night lights? It definitely looks modern and makes the city look very impressive.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Apart from the ugly brown buildings, New York has probably the best skyline in the world. Awesome height, density, quantity and the square grid is perfect setting for skyscrapers

However the brown buildings look very sterile sometimes. Just like the white buildings in Chinese skyline


----------



## hunser

I think every massive skyline has its fair share of ugly buildings. Yes, New York has those brown buildings (although many of them are really nice up close). The same could be said about the countless white/grey highrises in Hong Kong or Shanghai.


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


image by Eva O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## Fitzrovian

hunser said:


> I think every massive skyline has its fair share of ugly buildings. Yes, New York has those brown buildings (although many of them are really nice up close). The same could be said about the countless white/grey highrises in Hong Kong or Shanghai.


Having lived in NY for many years and visited Hong Kong for just a few days in 2012, I can say with confidence that NY doesn't have even one building as hideous as the hundreds of ugly, dirty monstrosities that I saw in HK. They may not be visible in the shiny skyline shots, but they are there virtually at every turn. That said, the HK skyline is magnificent.


----------



## Hudson11

*Houston*


View from roof - 10-1 by againtothefuture, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

NYC at night, seen from Liberty Park by Ole Kristian Hermansen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Dont think singapore has any unmaintained buildings, all are clean but some may looks abit ugly as they were built many years ago. Overall Singapore has a clean skyline, it looks neat and no sign of paint fading



le soleil levant by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

Kai Tak Cruise Terminal, Hong Kong by Seventh.Heaven, on Flickr


----------



## zacmwanzia

EDIT


----------



## zacmwanzia

london


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA. by amrilizan photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by Simon_Long, on Flickr





akif90 said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7521/16077669948_7c6db39508_h.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


DSC01040 by citypic_by_sven, on Flickr


----------



## rommel0323

From my very personal point of view, i think Asia Skylines´s looks better.
Amaizing photos by the way.


----------



## hunser

Hong Kong certainly has more highrises than NYC, hands down. Likewise in the 150m+ department (~300 vs ~250). 
But in the 200m+ department it only has a slight edge over New York (63 vs 61). A couple of 200m+ towers will top out this year, so NYC will regain its first place (Dubai has 62). 



Hudson11 said:


> NYC has two cheatsy-spire towers though, so the competition is still there when it comes to supertalls. But in the next 5 years, NYC will completely eclipse HK in that regard.


Well I don't consider the NYTT or BofA buildings to be _real_ supertalls. But every city has its fair share of "cheaters", so yeah. 

Both cities are monsters with other cities catching up (Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, ...).


----------



## campineiro1

My opinion (i know that nobody cares!):
1- Shangai
2- Nyc or Chicago
3- Dubai
4- Moscow
5- Singapore
6- Doha (soon)
7- Santiago Chile
8- Kuala Lumpur
9- Chongqing
10- Toronto


----------



## Jay

> Quantitatively Hong Kong's skyline is massively larger than New York's, but I still prefer New York's skyline. It's not a slam dunk for #1 though. I'd put Shanghai into that mix as well. That Hong Kong photo does make one pause for thought.


Not sure about "massively larger" and even if it was it wouldn't be for long. 

That being said I don't think any skyline is better than Hong Kong, considering its size and scenic location but I would rank a few others up there with it like NY as well as Shanghai and Chicago (less so but still beasts)


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


DSC_0410_2483 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


DSC_1027_3648 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


Raffles Place, Singapore by Romaric Juniet, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul Far Seoul Good



humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> LWT is in the background, left of Namsan tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> sources and more awesome pics:
> http://blog.naver.com/jaehwan9351/220239467725
> http://blog.naver.com/eso9912/220239780096
> http://blog.naver.com/youls_/220239061662


----------



## hkskyline

A suburban Hong Kong skyline : 

By *Benson628* from dcfever :


----------



## hunser

Jay said:


> Not sure about "massively larger" and even if it was it wouldn't be for long.


As of now (without NY's massive construction / supertall boom): 

*Hong Kong:*

Highrises: ~7800
150m+ buildings: ~300
200m+ towers: 63
300m+ towers: 6

*New York:*

Highrises: ~5900
150m+ buildings: ~250
200m+ towers: 61
300m+ towers: 7


----------



## bodegavendetta

Hong Kong just has way too many buildings that look the EXACT same. Same height, same gray color, lack of ornamentation, etc. New York certainly has a lot of bland/ugly filler too but when I see a shot of New York (assuming a decent angle) I enjoy looking at the variety of buildings, finding landmarks, etc. OTOH, for HK, you look at the picture and go 'wow' but there aren't many details to get lost in. I also think New York has way more tasteful and subtle nighttime lighting than HK. 

Hong Kong's skyline is bigger, though. No doubt about it. And the skyscrapers on both sides of the harbor is so cool. I wish construction in Jersey and Brooklyn would pick up so NY can have a somewhat similar effect. It's slowly getting there, kind of. 

HK is still my second or third favorite, depending on the day. I acknowledge the hometown bias, though. One could make the argument for either being number 1.


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> Not sure about "massively larger" and even if it was it wouldn't be for long.


Quantitatively, Hong Kong's skyline is more that double the size of New York's: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand **2015
*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/_aera/...77475/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/_aera/...66799/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/_aera/...57315/sizes/h/ 
__________________


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI .......FOREVER*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7574/16209155885_98207b6988_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5588/15184929791_97d2a600a9_o.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7547/15670436913_0aa93a43b4_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/9646845154_7f16c98d3b_b.jpg


----------



## renshapratama

what a nice city Dubai


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


overlooking central park from the Park Lane by MonnelleBritt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(1.10.15)-Sunrise_Sunday-WEB-11 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


PANO-Stitch-360-IMG_4332 by Francois Veilleux, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

JuanPaulo said:


> *Guangzhou, China*


I'm loving the look of Guangzhou! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan by Hege Røkenes, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Hong Kong has its beautiful landscape and eye catching lighting schemes, NYC has its blend of the venerable, the new and everything in between, as well as lots of bridges to connect everything.

p.s. spot the airplane in that last photo.


----------



## WingWing

Sg


DSC_0899_3547 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore @Boat Quay by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


DSC_0410_2483 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


5Jan2014 (3) by ShellyS, on Flickr


5Jan2014 (1) by ShellyS, on Flickr


Jan2015 (1) by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Ion Sky on Orchard Rd-028.jpg by dennisandmandi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


One World Trade Center with Cloud by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Central Plaza Sky Lobby View, Hong Kong Island by elena.griskeviciute, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore River Laser Show by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*280C' Bangkok view*










Bangkok 360° Panorama by id-image, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


NYC by quenel.jiang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Canton by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago Skyline at Night by Jeremy Mosher, on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> *Guangzhou, China*
> 
> 
> Canton by kevinho86, on Flickr


what's up with that slum section on the left? Canton's version of the Kowloon walled city?


----------



## hunser

Hudson11 said:


> what's up with that slum section on the left? Canton's version of the Kowloon walled city?


Chinese reality. During the night everything is bright and shiny. On a typical day not so much ... 
The skyline is still great tough.


----------



## renshapratama

Senayan Area, Jakarta​


















source


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hudson11 said:


> what's up with that slum section on the left? Canton's version of the Kowloon walled city?


These are 'urban villages' built as semi-legal settlements during the 80s -90s Wild Wild East boom. Most are being torn down and being replaced with more contemporary housing, but there are efforts to preserve them, especially as they're pedestrian only to boot. Basically the kinds of place the famed Chinese streetlife takes hold, between 'handshake blocks', so close together neighbours can reach over. Narrow alleys teeming with life, where traditional urbanism follows the pace of life lived out on the street - they're unique to modernism, and imo should be protected:


Pics of former Guangzhou during the noughties:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I actually like them. They are full of life and thrive with street level activity! kay:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Yep there's something to be said about informal architecture.

Retro-fitted it can be just another fully functional part of the city fabric:










With it's own aesthetic




































They are a photographer's dream. This is where you go if you want to see a real Chinese community, and a lesson in urbanism.


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago

Snow Clouds over Chicago, North Beach, Illinois, America by Fragga, on Flickr

Crown Plaza, Millennium Park, Chicago, Illinois, America by Fragga, on Flickr

The Shedd Aquarium, Chicago Skyline, Illinois, America by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI .......FOREVER*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7476/16322745001_c0d0ee5c8b_h.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/15729230113_6015384b6e_h.jpg


----------



## hunser

IMG_1586 by kz1000ps, on Flickr

IMG_1551 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

NY is so amazing. 

I actually think Chicago is really, really underrated. People are always comparing it to Toronto, Singapore, KL or Bangkok but I think it blows those cities out of the water, by size (obviously) and aesthetics. 

It doesn't help that development is slow there at the moment.


----------



## WingWing

Sg


IMG_1709 by TekMiL-ZKP, on Flickr


Bright Nights by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Jay said:


> NY is so amazing.
> 
> I actually think Chicago is really, really underrated. People are always comparing it to Toronto, Singapore, KL or Bangkok but I think it blows those cities out of the water, by size (obviously) and aesthetics.
> 
> It doesn't help that development is slow there at the moment.


I thought Chicago had a few interesting new skyscrapers go up in the past few years?


----------



## TheSkyliner 99




----------



## BrickellResidence

I think Tokyo has the most impressive density on the planet


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago

Olive Park, Chicago, Illinois, America by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Downtown rainbow by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Freedom Sunrise by c_slavik, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan Sunrise by c_slavik, on Flickr


----------



## kazpmk

I know mathematical rankings can be controversial, but the World's Best Skylines Ranking by Egbert Gramsbergen and Paul Kazmierczak has been updated september 2014.

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

Top 10
1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. Tokyo
6. Shenzhen
7. Chicago
8. Guangzhou
9. Bangkok
10. Chongqing


----------



## JuanPaulo

brickellresidence said:


> I think Tokyo has the most impressive density on the planet


Only Sao Paulo can rival it in my opinion.


----------



## Jay

kazpmk said:


> I know mathematical rankings can be controversial, but the World's Best Skylines Ranking by Egbert Gramsbergen and Paul Kazmierczak has been updated september 2014.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> Top 10
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Dubai
> 5. Tokyo
> 6. Shenzhen
> 7. Chicago
> 8. Guangzhou
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. Chongqing


Probably the most accurate list I have seen so far on this thread.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Jay said:


> Probably the most accurate list I have seen so far on this thread.


Not for me. I think Chicago and Guangzhou are above Dubai. To me, the un-disputed top five in no particular order are:

Hong Kong
New York City
Chicago
Shanghai
Shenzhen


----------



## bodegavendetta

Yeah, sorry, Dubai should not be above Chicago or Shenzhen. Also, I'd say Kuala Lumpur should replace Bangkok on that last. Bangkok does have some interesting, quirky architecture, though.


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


From 18th Street by dangaken, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Shanghai*


The Bund at Sunset by Enzymatic RXN, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> Chicago's skyline is bigger than most of those other cities 'Jay' mentioned, but not it doesn't 'blow them away' in size like he contends. Bangkok's is almost the same size while KL and Toronto will likely pull even before the decade is out. Aesthetics? That's a matter of opinion.



Perhaps it was a little bit of an overstatement, but Chicago definitely has an advantage over any of those cities skyline wise. Perhaps they will catch up someday but as of now I just think Chi Town never gets its full recognition.


----------



## michi michi

kazpmk said:


> I know mathematical rankings can be controversial, but the World's Best Skylines Ranking by Egbert Gramsbergen and Paul Kazmierczak has been updated september 2014.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> Top 10
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Dubai
> 5. Tokyo
> 6. Shenzhen
> 7. Chicago
> 8. Guangzhou
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. Chongqing


^^ this is my list almost :banana:
but with SG,KL or MM instead of bkk. and tokyo above dubai :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

NYC Skyline by alessandroliga, on Flickr


----------



## TheSkyliner 99

http://youtu.be/ImdexT75kPg


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 


Upgrading by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Bendwidth by draken413o, on Flickr


The City At Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> Not for me. I think Chicago and Guangzhou are above Dubai. To me, the un-disputed top five in no particular order are:


It's accurate in that it's a quantitative list. It's a list of the *largest* skylines in the world in order. 'Largest' and 'Best' isn't the same thing and why people's top 10 doesn't correspond to the top 10 largest. For me, 'Largest' is the most important component but there are at least 5 other things I take into consideration in forming a 'Top 10 Best'.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


432 Park Ave and Queens Bridge by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Evening Glow by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI .......FOREVER*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7320/16197354379_1d317e9752_h.jpg


----------



## castermaild55

Osaka










Bird's-eye View around Osaka From "Kikuseidai" near the top of Mt. Maya, Kobe by akirat2011, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hard2xplain/9159135726


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


We Built This City by Bryan.Chihan, on Flickr


Different view by spareaccmok, on Flickr


Busy Neighborhood by Jansen Chua, on Flickr


----------



## kizibo

michi michi said:


> Faisal Shourov said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are the Chinese cities similar? They look more different from each other than American cities do :lol:
> 
> I know what they look like that's why i said that. maybe because of the abundant amount of residential buildings that resemble each other. maybe i have used the wrong term. i should have used resemble instead. thanks for the pics. love them. :cheers: if i may ask? what are the unique characteristics of each chinese cities' skylines that made them distinct from each other. please answer thanks! coz i think you interpreted what i said about them literally that you had to post pics of them.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I will assist.
> 
> Beijing, Is more like the communist manifesto of how Buildings in authoritarian country should be. Buildings are massive and fat, and they form symmetric clusters around each other. There is perfect mix between old and new and you can not find a better Chinese city really. It is very well planned by chinese standards. where all functions are clearly and geographically separated, Xidan, which is the financial center sits on the opposite end of the academic and high tech area which sits on the other end of the CBD and diplomatic end,all surrounding the ever impressive forbidden city. what it lacks in height, it makes up in volume.
> 
> Shanghai, Needs no introduction, Pudong is the masterpiece of how to rebuild Manhattan from ground up, and i must say they are on track. Wide streets, world class mega structures. the other side of teh bay you meet the old shanghai with almost zero adherance for rules, narrow alleys, and impressive old architecture. The difference between these two sides is day and night, but both sides are very impressive.
> 
> Shenzen and Guangzhou are south China's biggest cities and almost look alike, but they differ in such, meg asturcture in Guangzhou are spread along the guangzhou bay, where as in Shenzen, they concentrate in the CBD. you can see these clearly in the pictures of the two cities. Guangzhou mega-structure are also slightly newer.
> 
> Chongqing is the boss of density. does not have the tallest buildings, but i can not remember seeing that many towers spread for such a huge area anywhere else other than Tokyo metropolitan area.
> 
> Think of an urban sprawl kind of city, where ideally you would have a small CBD and miles and miles of Vilas, except that in Chongqing case these miles and miles are 30+ apartment buildings. You have to go there to to believe it. I think the mayor went to HK and decided the entire city should look like HK.
> 
> Tianjin, is what i call a balanced Chinese city and it's the one that resembles western cities a lot. It has a clear cut CBD where all the big megastructures are concentrated and even a decent suburbia.its housing developments were still relatively low level. The best part of Tianjin for me is the Western Quarter that sits just a few kms from CBD where you can take a picture and it looks like it was taken in London.
> 
> So, there you have it, my personal opinion of Chinese cities. They are very different and each have unique characteristics.
Click to expand...


----------



## kizibo

castermaild55 said:


> Osaka




In my opinion, fewer cities in Asia, are as pleasant to live in as Osaka, even Tokyo is no match. It is by far my best rates city in Japan and Asia.


----------



## JmSepe

True however Japanese cities do not have a distinct skyline as you can see it isn't as spectacular as its Chinese and American counterparts, my argument is that most of the buildings are generic and of the same size. However, in terms of urban agglomeration size Tokyo and Osaka are indeed beasts.


----------



## michi michi

kizibo said:


> I will assist.


Thanks!  greatly appreciated. i honestly think that all aforementioned chinese cities should be in the top 10 or 15 except maybe for beijing and nanjing. my favorite is guangzhou aside from shanghai and HK( this is considered a chinese city or am i wrong? ) i think HK is more like a city-state just like SG.


----------



## WingWing

kizibo said:


> In my opinion, fewer cities in Asia, are as pleasant to live in as Osaka, even Tokyo is no match. It is by far my best rates city in Japan and Asia.


Yah agree with u

But we are on skyline topic now


----------



## michi michi

*SEA Cities in Top 15 (quantitative) at Night*

9. Bangkok

Bangkok Skyline by Nik Cyclist ( The Pixel Stock ), on Flickr

11. Singapore

Singapore Skyline by bboylanky, on Flickr

12. Manila

Makati Skyline by xenovah, on Flickr

14. Kuala Lumpur

Kuala Lumpur Sunset Colours by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr

15. Jakarta

Jakarta After Dark by Alexander Ipfelkofer, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


My last day on the Lake, May 2014. by Keighlea_Martin, on Flickr


Chicago skyline by Kiraz Sen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


DSC_0400 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Untitled by Greg Stokinger, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

KL


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI .......FOREVER*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8616/16204509017_a38570b448_h.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7318/16205057087_6d44e0299c_h.jpg


----------



## atomx

Update Bangkok Silom and Sathorn area 2015

and MAHANAKHON tower 314 M








IMG_0013 by dasein808, on Flickr



IMG_0014 by dasein808, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifnadzir/15776958484/sizes/h/ https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifnadzir/


----------



## atomx

Sathorn Bangkok










Bangkok Cityscape by Ibrahim "Derpy", on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


IMG_2889 by christopher dewolf | urbanphoto.net, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Flickr Upload-61 by joezale80, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta*









































































by https://www.facebook.com/agustinus.t.mulyadi​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


KL Tower view by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


From Brooklyn to Manhattan at Sunset by heff66, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Two different skyline of Singapore


Little India Panorama by Jansen Chua, on Flickr


Sunrise view from Mount Faber Park by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

NY Skyline 195 by stevensiegel260, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Untitled by kevinrubin, on Flickr


----------



## kazpmk

wino said:


> WOAH!! the spot for TOP 10 is one tough battle!!
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, no change in rankings.. in the top 10.
> BUT Chongging barely hold on to the spot.. Next year's top 10 spot will be interesting, with 2 contenders!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the numbers for 2012?.. i just want to compare the changes.


Yea the #10 spot has always been close the last few years with Chongqing always having an edge. http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html. But before then it was Singapore having the #10 spot. 

Chicago's ranking has also taken a beating over the years. Next year there is no doubt Guangzhou will overtake it.

As requested, the *ranking in 2012:*

1. Hong Kong 91,383 pts
2. New York 37,259
3. Shanghai 23,688
4. Tokyo 23,078
5. Dubai 22,947
6. Chicago 16,884
7. Guangzhou 16,529
8. Bangkok 15,936
9. Shenzhen 14,096
10. Singapore 11,340


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Winter skyline by hogtown_blues, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*









Julio Cortez


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*










Courtesy of A Frame studio (www.aframestudio.com)


----------



## isaidso

kazpmk said:


> As requested, the *ranking in 2012:*
> 
> 1. Hong Kong 91,383 pts
> 2. New York 37,259
> 3. Shanghai 23,688
> 4. Tokyo 23,078
> 5. Dubai 22,947
> 6. Chicago 16,884
> 7. Guangzhou 16,529
> 8. Bangkok 15,936
> 9. Shenzhen 14,096
> 10. Singapore 11,340


Would you have 11-25? I saved it last year, but lost all the data.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ What an *A-M-A-Z-I-N-G* Toronto picture!!!1 :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ What an *A-M-A-Z-I-N-G* Toronto picture!!!1 :cheers:


Yes, so much density extending so far north!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Riyadh

King Abdullah Financial District by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Houston


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ STRETCHED!!!! :nuts:


----------



## Hudson11

:lol: Houston is epic though. It can compete with the big players below that Gotham/Blade Runner Tier (NYC, HK, Shanghai, Chicago, Dubai) 


Skyline Houston Texas 20140205 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


Skyline Houston Texas 20140119 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


Skyline Houston Texas 20140119 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


Downtown Houston by brijonmang, on Flickr


Downtown Houston by brijonmang, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Faisal Shourov said:


> Houston


I see dubai here lol









Sg
IMG_6085 by kenlumlee2, on Flickr


IMG_6321 by kenlumlee2, on Flickr

IMG_6299 by kenlumlee2, on Flickr


----------



## delvie76

Scotia plaza in Toronto .

Wells Fargo plaza Houston

In my top five favorite towers in the world .


----------



## delvie76

In my opinion the best skyline is not the one with the highest towers, or even one who shows most.


----------



## WingWing

Marina Bay Sands by Jansen Chua, on Flickr


NEST by draken413o, on Flickr


DSC_6657_0727 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

In terms of architecture and layout, Guangzhou is my favourite Chinese skyline. I'd have to put Shanghai and Hong Kong ahead overall though.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Sham Shui Po by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Sunrise by Gordon Calder - Thanks for 3.5 million views!, on Flickr


Chicago HDR by ranjanili, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Legoland #6 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


IMG_5612 by birdmanbdeder, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Skyline NYC by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


K84A8267 by jessicaanddarren, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI .......FOREVER*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8671/15944688603_0ad700f33e_k.jpg


















https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7286/16274844689_16e1e8bb94_k.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Good Morning, Toronto by ModernDayGilligan, on Flickr


Dining in the Sky by ModernDayGilligan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Amanece en Dubai, vistas desde Port Rashid. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI .......FOREVER*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8631/16187268975_550a1e47b6_h.jpg


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC...CONTINUOUSLY*


New York by alexisfeijoo, on Flickr


New York, by alexisfeijoo, on Flickr


----------



## seattleskyline

SEATTLE,WA

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...lVJrVEsnpoATxuYKQBw&tbm=isch&ved=0CD8QMygMMAw


----------



## seattleskyline

THIS IS AN OLDER PHOTO BUT IT IS STILL PRETTY COOL!


----------



## seattleskyline

https://flic.kr/p/qVBKFE

NEWER PHOTO!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY Vale Ferreira


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alfredkhc/16342857066/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> *Toronto, Canada*
> 
> 
> K84A8267 by jessicaanddarren, on Flickr


I didn't notice at first but you can see the North York cluster way in the distance.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


所有照片-268 by rnzz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


----------



## taskula

İstanbul


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Location Scouting by cookedphotos, on Flickr


DSCF0876-4 by @UncleeDrew, on Flickr


Frozen Sunset by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Golden Lower Manhattan Dawn by c_slavik, on Flickr


Red Dawn NYC by c_slavik, on Flickr


Sunrise NYC by c_slavik, on Flickr


IMG_2250 by c_slavik, on Flickr


IMG_2284 by c_slavik, on Flickr


----------



## audittidua

Beautiful.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/id109074205








https://vk.com/kubyshkin_r

















https://vk.com/artamonov_msc








https://vk.com/roman567


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Burj Kalifa Intersection Downtown Dubai by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hudson11 said:


> *NYC*


Great pictures Hudson! It would be nice if you only include one picture per post... that way the thread does not get saturated with photos of the same city or just overwhelmed with only pictures and not text comments. kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSCF0586 by ericchiang115, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Dubai*


Dubai Marina captured in the dusk. by Frédéric Prochasson, on Flickr


Dubai sunrise by Frédéric Prochasson, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

interesting article on the world most breathtaking skylines. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-2959838/The-world-s-breathtaking-skylines.html


----------



## WingWing

Singapore By me (sorry for bad quality)

DSC_0140 by Wingwin, on Flickr


FB_IMG_1424701754482 by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> Great pictures Hudson! It would be nice if you only include one picture per post... that way the thread does not get saturated with photos of the same city or just overwhelmed with only pictures and not text comments. kay:


I reduced the number of pictures per post. Nobody was commenting really, so I just kept posting new pics. 

*NYC

*
Untitled by thetzar, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


20140928F_004 by 鍾小宏, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Frozen Chicago #chicago. by stuartallen_unc, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Doha 

Doha skyscrapers from the air by josefrancisco.salgado, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

JuanPaulo said:


> *Dubai, UAE*
> 
> 
> Burj Kalifa Intersection Downtown Dubai by albert dros, on Flickr


Impressive infrastructure! Does Dubai ever become gridlocked? And if not, is the infrastructure in place for future growth or to flex their muscles? 



Faisal Shourov said:


> Doha
> 
> Doha skyscrapers from the air by josefrancisco.salgado, on Flickr


Very impressive view! Looks like higher quality than Dubai with a traditional structure of dense highrises that makes for an attractive skyline. Beautiful!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


Untitled by gilbertchuachian_siong, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*TO*


Toronto Skyline by azhukau, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

MDguy said:


> Impressive infrastructure! Does Dubai ever become gridlocked? And if not, is the infrastructure in place for future growth or to flex their muscles?


I imagine they're taking a long term view. They're building infrastructure for a city many times larger than what currently exists. The UAE is a very car focused country so I doubt it will take long to fill those highways up if they're not already.

Building large cities in a desert isn't self sustaining over the long term. A little off topic but where does it get its food and water? Imports and maybe a nearby aquifer?



MDguy said:


> Very impressive view! Looks like higher quality than Dubai with a traditional structure of dense highrises that makes for an attractive skyline. Beautiful!


Doha's skyline is smaller but I prefer it over Dubai. It's more cohesive and the architecture is less garish.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Legoland #6 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr

"Gate Rays" by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr






More pics for inner side of singapore
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795018


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Central Park - A Winter Wonderland by arubow4, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

*CHICAGO*


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


NYC Ice by drafel18, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI......FOREVER..*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8642/16637565781_072a170148_k.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

Untitled by alexisfeijoo, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok 2015
*
*








Pakin Songmor

*


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*

Tokyo 3527 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA* *Night Skyline Images*










*SCBD*

















Source : https://www.facebook.com/rsujendro

*Semanggi - Sudirman area*


















*Mega Kuningan CBD*
















​


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline from Oakville by Gavin Edmondstone, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* 


morning view of new york city manhattan skyline by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr


DSC_0019 by visionsofkatie, on Flickr

scroll >>>>>>>>


New York Skyline by craigCloutier, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chongqing*


City of fog by Aspenz13, on Flickr


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Melbourne, Australia

Melbourne sunrise HDR by heavenheii, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Financial District by Nicolas Joly Photographies, on Flickr

Gotham City by Nicolas Joly Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Ho Chi Minh city scape by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr
Saigon Cityscape by Molnár Csaba, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Shining City by michaelelliottnyc, on Flickr


----------



## yankeesfan1000

And we have a winner.


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Untitled by thetzar, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Dubai*


Dubai - Marina Skyline Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr


Dubai - Marina Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


From the back by dave87912, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan on ice. View #2. by abochevarov, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

^ Winning. :master:

All current supertalls lined up nicely and so many details ... I'm literally speechless. :applause:


----------



## Emin

İstanbul's skyline. Turkey









By Feridun F. Alkaya on 26 February at https://www.flickr.com/photos/117734...06111/sizes/l/


----------



## WingWing

sg

Marina Coastal Expressway by fanjw, on Flickr



christos-greece said:


> A corner of downtown from Marina Bay Sands by hapsara, on Flickr
> 
> Downtown @ Singapore by liewjw, on Flickr
> 
> Singapore Downtown Bird's Eye by Yohsuke_NIKON_Japan, on Flickr


Lost World Mountain by fanjw, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> Manhattan on ice. View #2. by abochevarov, on Flickr



I never realized you could see 1 WTC from Central Park.


----------



## the spliff fairy

SHANGHAI


城市行者-系列1 / The City Traveler -1 by blackstation, on Flickr




幕启 / opening by blackstation, on Flickr


SCROLL>>>

黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

shanghai should be the world most dense skyline now


----------



## hkskyline

I think Buenos Aries can give Shanghai a run for its money!


----------



## Jay

I think Manhattan, Sao Paulo, Hong Kong or Tokyo also could


----------



## WingWing

this is just the part of puxi, sinarmas centre is not in the pic which means puxi is much bigger and denser than this, not yet even include in the pudong


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* - WTC 


Sharpness and clarity | AF-S NIKKOR 300mm f/4E PF ED VR by I Am Nikon Europe, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Shanghai


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*








_15_5700 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(2.27.15)-February_Aerials-WEB-36 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> shanghai should be the world most dense skyline now


I'm not so sure. Shanghai's sea of high rises is more expansive, but it's not a dense as Manhattan. When you look at close up aerials, the high rises are far more tightly packed in Manhattan. Even in cities like Chicago, they're more tightly packed.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai has disparate areas (due to all the old buildings and planning laws) between the highrises, aswell as areas that are packed wall to wall:

SCROLL----->>>









Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

I feel NYC is built to a more human scale than Shanghai. One reason I prefer NYC over Shanghai is because outside of the business districts you don't have so many highrises looming over head. Some people prefer Asia's 'skyscraper seas' when it comes to skylines. It might just be the American bias in me, but i don't. Chicago is probably the most massive skyline which I appreciate. Skylines like Shanghai (Puxi and beyond), Shenzhen, Bangkok, and to a lesser extent Guangzhou are just monsters.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(2.27.15)-February_Aerials-WEB-17 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Frozen lake Ontario #2 by Konstantin Filatov, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tokyo


Tokyo Downtown by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SG

IMG_1884_stitch_10K by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Light Flair by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

the spliff fairy said:


> Shanghai has disparate areas (due to all the old buildings and planning laws) between the highrises, aswell as areas that are packed wall to wall:


Yes, that photo depicts exactly what I mean. Highrises in Manhattan, Chicago, and some other cities are packed much tighter together.


----------



## JuanPaulo

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> (2.27.15)-February_Aerials-WEB-36 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


This is a great angle of the windy city! :cheers:


----------



## atomx

*BANGKOK 2015*



















Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Approaching Chicago by hansn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok*

Bangkok Skyline by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

GOOD MORNING CHAOPHRAYA RIVER by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

IMG_3615 by 林顯倫 -散漫生活-, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto Downtown (DSC_6682) by ericvery, on Flickr


August Dawn 2 by josullivan.59, on Flickr


Toronto Winter Sunset by josullivan.59, on Flickr


Dusk by iza_rak, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hudson11 said:


> I feel NYC is built to a more human scale than Shanghai. One reason I prefer NYC over Shanghai is because outside of the business districts you don't have so many highrises looming over head. Some people prefer Asia's 'skyscraper seas' when it comes to skylines. It might just be the American bias in me, but i don't. Chicago is probably the most massive skyline which I appreciate. Skylines like Shanghai (Puxi and beyond), Shenzhen, Bangkok, and to a lesser extent Guangzhou are just monsters.


Actually Shanghai has hundreds of thousands of low buildings too; it pretty much is the world's most highrise city grafted over a blanket of the world's biggest 'Old City'. The place is carpetted with courtyard siheyuan buildings, many in a state of disrepair and thousands lost and endangered by the construction.



muppet said:


> Yes, it has loads, but they're obviously threatened due to the neverending boom. Most of the stuff we see on this forum is about the new Pudong side of the river, but few of us see the
> Puxi side, which is pretty much the world's largest amount of highrises dotted over the world's largest collection of 85+ year old buildings, which was purposely kept in aspic by the Communists -
> Shanghai is prone to political rebellion; it's where the dangerous extremes of capitalism, fascism and communism was born/ played out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.concierge.com Rachel Gouk, https://www.flickr.com/photos/rachelgouk/8220596630/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.people.cn/mediafile/200908, www.cultural-china.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're mostly made up of the shikumen housing on longtang lanes, a proto British-Chinese style, similar to the terraces (rowhomes) of northern Britain. Amazingly most
> were self-restored after the war by the resilient residents (over 300,000 died in what was known as 'Asia's Stalingrad'). These buildings range from Victorian to Edwardian
> to art deco styles, from tenement blocks to detached villas. They have English rowhome footprints but also with traditional Chinese courtyards inside, and alleys outside.
> Roof tiles are British, roof eaves (curves) Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://chinaexpat.com, www.shanghaihighlights.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/travel/travelogue/2008-09/11/content_16431002.htm, www.culinarybackstreets.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://magazine.fourseasons.com/tra...rsonalities-perspectives/shanghai-attractions, http://feihelish.travellerspoint.com/11/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cultural-china.com
> 
> 
> Many are crumbling and regarded as slums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theworldofchinese.com, www.bochic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://designhistorylab.com
> 
> 
> but some are being restored - the ultra commercial Xintiandi district a victim of it's own success (think Gap and Starbucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.travelchinaguide.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mildchina.com
> 
> 
> and Tianzifang, an utter maze of boho alleyways full of cafes, independent shops and bars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chinahighlights.com, http://bedazle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://yasminsalfati.files.wordpress.com, www.lintel-shanghai.com
> 
> 
> Beneath the highrises the sea of russet coloured roofs makes the city appear brown from above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.informatik.uni-bremen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.putao.com.tw
> 
> 
> Many have been lost to the wrecking ball - note the art deco being demolished for nouveau deco development:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shanghaistreetstories.com
> 
> 
> 
> but thankfully new builds are starting to realise the desirability in the market for the former style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://evanchakroff.com/2011/05/22/city-of-the-infinite-present/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://evanchakroff.com/2011/05/22/city-of-the-infinite-present/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://evanchakroff.com/2011/05/22/city-of-the-infinite-present/
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## the spliff fairy

Also Shanghai has no less than 5-6 Old City's.

The Old City was the Chinese city still extant when the British took over (back in Middle Ages SH reached 300,000; although a nondescript Chinese town it would have been the 3rd largest city in Europe). Today it's pretty much an open air mall to tourists:









www.layoverguide.com








http://www.viator.com/Shanghai-attractions/Shanghai-Old-Town-Nanshi-photos/d325-a180















http://site.silkroadcollection.com, www.awaygowe.com


though still has functioning more authentic areas still:
















http://travelblog.viator.com, http://images.travelpod.com/tw_slides/ta00/f9a/33c/raining-in-the-old-city-shanghai.jpg


Then there's Zhujiajiao, a swallowed up former water town
















www.gracechinatours.com, www.itourbeijing.com















chinahighlights.com, http://echinatravel.com/blog


And Qibao, as above. Both towns are overrun with tourists by day
















www.chinatouronline.com, www.kankanblog.com















www.airasia.com


The French Concession - this is where the restored areas of Xintiandi and Tianzifang listed before can be found
















www.ft.com, http://jennykrasner.com









http://jennykrasner.com






















www.lintel-shanghai.com, www.urbanphoto.net/blog, www.chinaodysseytours.com


The Bund area - the waterfront and streets behind leading to Nanjing Road, the main shopping district
















www.topchinatravel.com, www.chinatourguide.com
















www.chinatourguide.com, http://us.123rf.com


And lastly Hongkou, the former Jewish district that's now a large area of unrestored former industry taken over by artists - and simultaneously being demolished and restored at the same time 

decay, demolition & restoration
















www.nileguide.com, www.everytrail.com



















www.informatik.uni-bremen.de
















www.szetsungleong.com, www.urbanghostsmedia.com















www.datelineshanghai.com, Alan Chang, https://www.flickr.com/photos/alanchan/6964324899/
















www.archilovers.com/projects, www.timeoutshanghai.com


----------



## the spliff fairy

In short if you look again at this pic, it's actually showing more lowrise, human scaled areas than highrises:


SCROLL>>>

黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

Hudson11 said:


> I feel NYC is built to a more human scale than Shanghai. One reason I prefer NYC over Shanghai is because outside of the business districts you don't have so many highrises looming over head. Some people prefer Asia's 'skyscraper seas' when it comes to skylines. It might just be the American bias in me, but i don't. Chicago is probably the most massive skyline which I appreciate. Skylines like Shanghai (Puxi and beyond), Shenzhen, Bangkok, and to a lesser extent Guangzhou are just monsters.


Great post. I totally agree with what you said here. We all like skyscrapers but there comes a point where too much is not a good thing... particularly when it sacrifices the livability of a city. Which is often the case when skyscrapers and mass high/low rises are not located in a centralized area/district/core. One of the things I love most about Chicago is how we have a dense downtown area but as you move away from the core you get a great mix of lofts, factory conversions, low rises, townhomes, greystones, brownstones and homes sprinkled here and there. I experienced the same thing when I visited NY. That mix helps give cities their character. It is also one of the main things that makes these cities fun places to live in.

.


----------



## isaidso

the spliff fairy said:


> Actually Shanghai has hundreds of thousands of low buildings too;


We know that, but they don't form part of the skyline. You've now flooded a skyline thread with photos of low rise street scenes. This isn't a discussion about density but *dense skylines* as someone suggested that Shanghai has the 'densest skyline'. _Sky-line: the line buildings form with the sky._ This graphic below might help:










A 3 floor building isn't part of a skyline, is it?



the spliff fairy said:


> In short if you look again at this pic, it's actually showing more lowrise, human scaled areas than highrises:


That's precisely what I've been trying to convey to you. Manhattan and cities like Chicago have a denser skyline. Shanghai's is more weighted towards low rise. Shanghai's skyscrapers aren't packed tightly together like some other cities.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^erm, see the post I originally quoted. It was about the human scale I was referring to that he mentioned, not density as on the previous page.

Are you getting your threads mixed up? This one was trending at the same time:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663596&page=19


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


Untitled by EricAdams321, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great pictures!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


全景图1 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


View from the west - Toronto skyline by raymond TO, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

the spliff fairy said:


> ^erm, see the post I originally quoted. It was about the human scale I was referring to that he mentioned, not density as on the previous page.
> 
> Are you getting your threads mixed up? This one was trending at the same time:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663596&page=19


No, I know what thread I'm in. I do see that you were responding to Hudson's post regarding human scale, but perhaps guys should take that to a non-skyline thread. You've flooded a skyline thread with non-skyline photos. 2-3 photos would have sufficed to make your point. Zero low rise photos would have been even better.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(2.27.15)-February_Aerials-WEB-59 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



El_Greco said:


> Thank you! Let's have some more then!
> 
> 184. Downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 185.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 186.


----------



## hkskyline

By *shhpeterlau* from dcfever :


----------



## Hudson11

*Manhattan + Jersey City*


New York Panorama 2 by skyduster4, on Flickr


----------



## Axel76NG

My Top 10

1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Dubai
4. Guangzhou
5. Hong Kong
6. Chicago
7. Singapore
8. Toronto
9. Kuala Lampur
10. Sydney


----------



## rlw777

Chicago


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Along the corridor #4 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

KL


s Mar12 Twin Towers_DSC_9141 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*# Bangkok 2015 *











Photo By 
Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## hkskyline

By *josefai* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


canton skyline by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Looking South by ashleydiener, on Flickr


----------



## MDguy

Some really amazing photos on this page! 

Not sure if I'm the only one but I really hate how now when you (almost always accidentally for me) click on an image a new page opens up where the photo is originally posted to on Flickr.


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16238428898/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Cityscapes by W.S.E, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Super-skyline : Jersey City, Downtown Manhattan and Brooklyn


2014_02_06_lhr-ewr_402 by dsearls, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan


2014_02_06_lhr-ewr_368z by dsearls, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Johannesburg South Africa*



















Source: Facebook - Johannesburg In Your Pocket City Guide & Shine Studios​


----------



## BenjaminEli

:fiddle::fiddle:*Dar Es Salaam By Kiligoland SSC*









https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net...=454187ba449d53f99937d54132b6ea64&oe=5550C7E0​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Abidjan, Ivory Coast









http://i.imgur.com/Y7KCcVv.jpg​


----------



## langang

Hudson11 said:


> addendum:
> 
> 
> NY City.jpg by randolphrobinphotography, on Flickr


I just have to quote this again,, this is just WOW,, this pic of new york is just WOW :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

nice skylines from Africa kay: :applause:


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mhorhoruw/16628590868


----------



## Reeyell

My current Top 10 

1. Hong Kong, Hong Kong
2. New York City, USA
3. Shanghai, China
4. Guangzhou, China
5. Shenzhen, China
6. Tokyo, Japan
7. Manila, Philippines / Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
8. Toronto, Canada
9. Singapore, Singapore
10. Seoul, South Korea


----------



## buenosaireseze

*Buenos Aires*​


----------



## firoz bharmal

Reeyell said:


> My current Top 10
> 
> 1. Hong Kong, Hong Kong
> 2. New York City, USA
> 3. Shanghai, China
> 4. Guangzhou, China
> 5. Shenzhen, China
> 6. Tokyo, Japan
> 7. Manila, Philippines / Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 8. Toronto, Canada
> 9. Singapore, Singapore
> 10. Seoul, South Korea


^^................:lol:


----------



## Mikel82

Reeyell this is quite good list of skyscrapers  For me is only one, unique number one: Frosty Skyline


----------



## Reeyell

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^................:lol:


And your point being? :| Let me guess, because soulless Dubai is not on my list :shifty:


----------



## firoz bharmal

Reeyell said:


> And your point being? :| Let me guess, because soulless Dubai is not on my list :shifty:


^^^^ Dubai is live and kicking but it seems ur list is baseless and soulless ....!

Manila , Singapore, Seoul....not even near to 10th ....may be u need to do some research...you are an amateur kind of player here who just join the community...!...:lol:


----------



## Reeyell

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^^^ Dubai is live and kicking but it seems ur list is baseless and soulless ....!
> 
> Manila , Singapore, Seoul....not even near to 10th ....may be u need to do some research...you are an amateur kind of player here who just join the community...!...:lol:


Is that the best you've got? Typical, you just join the community response :| Baseless and soulless? Lurking skyscrapercity for almost four years can give someone an idea on what the skylines of different cities look like and the current development happening on every city. I regularly visit the skyline thread of different cities, compilations of under construction buildings started by the mod isaidso and other threads that is related to skylines plus my personal visits on some of the cities (that is where i base my opinion).

And last time I check this is a public forum and I can have my own opinion. If i want to put Singapore, Manila and Seoul on my top ten over Dubai that's my choice.


----------



## WingWing

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^^^ Dubai is live and kicking but it seems ur list is baseless and soulless ....!
> 
> Manila , Singapore, Seoul....not even near to 10th ....may be u need to do some research...you are an amateur kind of player here who just join the community...!...:lol:



No offense but dubai skyscrapers design look tacky to me and an eyesore. But have to admit they do have many tall skyscrapers. Still prefer sg over dubai. Just my $0.02


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi- Green city under the sun






































ssc africa courtesy


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Lagos Nigeria








*​
ssc africa


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC II by westman.christine, on Flickr


IMG_3362 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC_6891 by Nick0925, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/qJexLi
> how far you wanna go by Bibek Singh's Photography, on Flickr


Epic shot. Density, architectural layering, supertalls, mood, illumination,... :drool:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ And you can see every supertall in the city...... WTC1 lurks in the back like a sentinel! kay:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









Source: ckang flickr



DSC_2972_5280-2 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli

edit


----------



## JuanPaulo

Guys please, this is "The World's Best Skyline" thread. There are other threads in this subforum for that are more appropriate for certain "smaller" skylines. :bash:


----------



## BenjaminEli

JuanPaulo said:


> Guys please, this is "The World's Best Skyline" thread. There are other threads in this subforum for that are more appropriate for certain "smaller" skylines. :bash:


so whats your criteria for a small skyline?


----------



## WingWing

Seoul highly dense as Tokyo, nice


----------



## Surrealplaces

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^^^ Dubai is live and kicking but it seems ur list is baseless and soulless ....!
> 
> Manila , Singapore, Seoul....not even near to 10th ....may be u need to do some research...you are an amateur kind of player here who just join the community...!...:lol:





Reeyell said:


> And your point being? :| Let me guess, because soulless Dubai is not on my list :shifty:


The question of who has the best skyline doesn't automatically equate to who has the tallest building(s). Like Reeyell, I wouldn't rank Dubai in my top 10 either.... I just don't find Dubai's skyline that interesting. For me it's about the general massing, diversity, and context. just just my opinion of course.......

No offence Firoz but not everyone likes Dubai's skyline, just as not everyone would like my choices.


For the record here's my top ten 

New York City
Hong Kong
Chicago
Shanghai
Melbourne
Singapore
San Francisco
Guangzhou
Paris
Toronto


----------



## wino

The problem is, he takes offense if someone doesn't like Dubai... what a brat..


----------



## firoz bharmal

Surrealplaces said:


> The question of who has the best skyline doesn't automatically equate to who has the tallest building(s). Like Reeyell, I wouldn't rank Dubai in my top 10 either.... I just don't find Dubai's skyline that interesting. For me it's about the general massing, diversity, and context. just just my opinion of course.......
> 
> No offence Firoz but not everyone likes Dubai's skyline, just as not everyone would like my choices.
> 
> 
> For the record here's my top ten
> 
> New York City
> Hong Kong
> Chicago
> Shanghai
> Melbourne
> Singapore
> San Francisco
> Guangzhou
> Paris
> Toronto


Again you acted in the same way previous armatures listing........ Paris , SF , Toronto shouldn't be in list.......you tell me if you hate Dubai but I like them all you said........but when it comes to rating you should be reasonable...... 

if you said is you opinion but should have studied all aspects before judging.... I tell you Dubai have 4 or 5 different area where actually skyline is located Marina,JLT, Business bay ,SZR, Deira........just look at that way might be change your opinion...!


----------



## WingWing

SG

Weekend Morning Singapore by Thomas_Ph00n, on Flickr

View from Ion Sky
View south
ION Sky by TKBonz, on Flickr

View north
ION Sky by TKBonz, on Flickr

View west
Ion Sky by Thomas_Ph00n, on Flickr


Beehive by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Old Yorker

World's Best Skyline
www.flickr.com/photos/strykapose/16879205465/


----------



## the spliff fairy

GUANGZHOU










IMG_6050 by kevinho86, on Flickr











IMG_6055 by kevinho86, on Flickr


Guangzhou CBD by Kee



















Guangzhou by CalCon8, on Flickr











canton skyline by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

mawr

https://pp.vk.me


----------



## hunser

Long Island City by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Guangzhou is insane


----------



## hkskyline

By *itwong* from dcfever :


----------



## hunser

downtown by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

432 look like a fake skyscraper, feels like cut and paste into that pic. shouldnt be built, making others look dwarf yet too skinny to my liking. New york skyline in future ruined by this tower.


----------



## WingWing

Vancouver

Van City Sunrise by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Skyline by DexterDV, on Flickr









source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/doukali2011/16890919545/in/pool-singapore

night_singapore by onur624, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Williamryu* from dcfever :


----------



## Reeyell

^^

Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok ChaoPhraya River*



Sweet Bangkok by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## Reeyell

*Manila, Philippines*



[dx] said:


> *Makati by Jay Jallorina*





ajosh821 said:


> *SM MEGAMALL*


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


McCormick Place by dave87912, on Flickr


Downtown Chicago by dave87912, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


View from the SE - Toronto Skyline by raymond TO, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Untitled by grabshtein, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## the spliff fairy

SHaNGHaI


Shanghai skyline by Mikko Väänänen, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

mawr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


sad start to 2015 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


commanding height of Shanghai/魔都之巅 by casper shaw, on Flickr


Relax,Also need some time by casper shaw, on Flickr


都市花园/City garden by casper shaw, on Flickr


炫都/Gorgeous city by casper shaw, on Flickr



闪耀/Bright spot by casper shaw, on Flickr



Fog Lock City by L-E-N-G, on Flickr



Fog Lock City by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Lujiazui Park in Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## luispradogt

*Guatemala*

Guatemala


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


City View South by rjseg1, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City*


Room with a view by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzen, China
*
Shenzhen by i_plus, on Flick


----------



## Jay

King key tower is cool but the rest of shenzhen is pretty overrated. It's big but the skyline looks kind of awkward.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Jay, do you prefer Guangzhou over Shenzhen?


----------



## Jay

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Jay, do you prefer Guangzhou over Shenzhen?


Yea for sure... I think the buildings just work way better together and are as a whole more attractive.


----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen





Guangzhou


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline by photographyacrossamerica, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline, Dusk, March 16, 2015 by NathanielS, on Flickr


Chicago by Anthony_S., on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

That second pic of Chicago is great!


----------



## travel best

usefull informatio .. but positive nad negative comments ... very good ..


----------



## JuanPaulo

travel best said:


> usefull informatio .. but positive nad negative comments ... very good ..


Like what? Give us examples of what you consider positive and negative please kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


View of One World Trade Center at dusk (http://www.javanng.com) by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


central spit 8 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tokyo - 東京*



Fuji with Snow by i_plus, on Flickr


Shiodome by i_plus, on Flickr













​


----------



## akif90

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur City by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

that's one of the rare few excellent photos of KL's skyline which isn't ruined by a watermark.


----------



## azey

*KL*








[/url]_DSC8164-Nikon D800-Nikkor 28-300mm-WeiQiao Cha by weiqiaocha, on Flickr


----------



## azey

[/url]Kuala Lumpur by e-jai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

azey said:


> *KL*
> 
> 
> _DSC8164-Nikon D800-Nikkor 28-300mm-WeiQiao Cha by weiqiaocha, on Flickr


What a GREAT KL picture. This one really shows the spread of the skyline and it proves, in my opinion, that KL deserves its spot in the current top 10. And like Hudson11 said, this picture does not have a watermark either! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

20150415-IMG_4871.jpg by rakeirin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


18-DSC_1511 by Kumar Mayuresh, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

Urban density by inkelv1122, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^ :drool:


----------



## linum

I think it's almost impossible to choose the world's best skyline...... I can think of 10 cities that wow me.... but just 1.... impossible....


----------



## Jay

linum said:


> I think it's almost impossible to choose the world's best skyline...... I can think of 10 cities that wow me.... but just 1.... impossible....


I feel the same way


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand



*








*Photo By Arnuparp Jantakaew*
Bangkok, Thailand. by Paulius Bruzdeilynas, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


http://www.stockaerialphotos.com/-/...1-b93a-e943f9ab9cda-toronto-city-skyline-2015


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


IMG_9368 by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Chicago twilight by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Shanghai*


View of Shanghai by Alessio Avezzano, on Flickr


----------



## rlw777

I would like to see some more shot's with the full Chicago skyline. Most of the shots are of the CBD and leave out the great wall of Chicago stretching along the coast.


----------



## Diogo Domingos

Nothing beats Manhattan skyline!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Diogo Domingos said:


> Nothing beats Manhattan skyline!



For those who are into the Manhattan-style of skyline with skyscrapers of different architectural styles and eras, I think Chicago is the only close rival to Manhattan. 

These two cities are very similar in terms of skyline, architectural heritage, etc. I recommend that anybody interested in these two cities check out the following thread - I maintain it regularly and the goal is to showcase images that portray how similar these two metropolises are. Check out the last 20 pages of the thread or so!


The New York City and Chicago Appreciation Thread


kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> For those who are into the Manhattan-style of skyline with skyscrapers of different architectural styles and eras, I think Chicago is the only close rival to Manhattan.
> 
> These two cities are very similar in terms of skyline, architectural heritage, etc.


It should be noted that lots of cities built high rises from 1880 till present but Chicago and New York built theirs taller than the others as they were the 2 biggest cities (of those erecting tall buildings) by a long shot. That architectural heritage is still on display in Philadelphia, Boston, Cleveland, Detroit, Montreal, Toronto, Melbourne, etc. Their historic towers are just much shorter, usually under 200m.


----------



## isaidso

rlw777 said:


>


Are most of those condos running up the shoreline in the 10-30 floor range (under 100m)?


----------



## edwin1216

bogota have tehe best skyline of latin america


----------



## akif90

*KL*




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## atomx

*Sathorn Dristrict Bangkok*











Another early morning in Bangkok by LaguardiaBrian, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 

Singapore Skyline by hapsara, on Flickr


Singapore by night by Jonas Hansel, on Flickr

Enjoying the View by bridgendboy2012, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16890758138









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/17077262816/in/set-72157631315245170









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17130692871









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blindthirdeye/16929948720









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16567040746/


----------



## lochinvar

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I personally don't like Mahanakon Tower of Bangkok.


----------



## WingWing

Maybe need few more towers like in Moscow to match with mahanakon tower


----------



## michi michi

lochinvar said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I personally don't like Mahanakon Tower of Bangkok.


^^ I guess we'll see when the construction is completed. 
Jakarta's skyline is really growing on me. I think I like it better than Bangkok now unlike before.


----------



## rlw777

isaidso said:


> Are most of those condos running up the shoreline in the 10-30 floor range (under 100m)?


Hard to say there are a lot in the 30-60 floor range as well. None that I know of over 60. I would say between 20-40 is pretty average. Here's a bit better shot of the shoreline going north from the Gold Coast.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Guangzhou downtown 5 by Mike_Simons, on Flickr


Guangzhou from above 4 by Mike_Simons, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*








[/url]Rinjani's Birthday Trip 2015 by Birdie Family, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

I like canton tower and KL also growing impressive


----------



## WingWing

Bruce Lee 

Remember the Dragon by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

R0011125 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


R0010135 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


Tiong Bahru Estate by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

DSC_1268 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr

DSC_1280 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *benjaminfan* from dcfever :


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Dubai Marina

golf with a view - Dubai Marina skyline - Dubai by bart coessens, on Flickr


----------



## Reeyell

Nice view of International Finance Centre (Hong Kong) :cheers:
*
*

*
*


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok*



_MG_1603 by phulocnguyen, on Flickr








Pumpu Peerapan‎


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Riverdale Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Another one from Hogtown:


Up on downtown by John Ronson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL, Malaysia*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/keydal/


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8722/17196348232_ad93efbb06_h.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


PB__9645 by Philip Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*




*---------- Puxi (West Bank) - 浦西 -----------*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucien_muller/16589981363/sizes/l





*---------- Pudong (East Bank)- 浦东 -----------*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17139525156/sizes/l














​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


300 Madison Avenue by @lpha dog Photography, on Flickr


----------



## langang

Faisal Shourov said:


> Dubai Marina
> 
> golf with a view - Dubai Marina skyline - Dubai by bart coessens, on Flickr


wow just wow, never seen dubai this much amazing before, very beautiful skyline.


----------



## realitybites-u

Kuala Lumpur



adiyon84 said:


> *Panorama on KLCC area*
> taken by me


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by sprada









by Muhamad Faisal Ibrahim


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Skyline desde New Jersey by Sonia_Ggonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Sunset Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I feel that Tokyo will never develop a strong central cluster as the population is barely budging. It might actually start falling considering the demographic realities in Japan.


----------



## azey

*Bukit Bintang-KLCC Shopping District*









[/url]home_slider by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


NYC by evonchris, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


P1250549 by mixcookie, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*GUANGZHOU, China*

I love this skyline! It's in my top 5 and also my favourite in Asia. :cheers:

副本IMG_2826 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Across the GWB 2 by Rev.Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg
Fifty by CHO-ME, on Flickr

shot0015 by circleline4, on Flickr

Lastly rare view of singapore (been searching for this view as i cant take when i drive thru)
R0010505 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Island City by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8367/8570135586_3ce2efd289_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3668/13161802373_764e35f2b0_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7706/17024211268_e803dee398_b.jpg









http://i58.tinypic.com/10369ll.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7564/15601288069_3d8443564b_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7706/17024211268_e803dee398_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7315/15841881324_9b281ac390_b.jpg


----------



## atomx

*Bkk*










pho to by Parit Boonluean‎


----------



## hkskyline

By *Terrychoi* from dcfever :


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York City Skyline by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

Faisal Shourov said:


> Dubai Marina
> 
> golf with a view - Dubai Marina skyline - Dubai by bart coessens, on Flickr





desertpunk said:


> *Chicago*
> 
> 
> Chicago twilight by FuzzSummit, on Flickr


^^ anyone else here who think that these are banner worthy?


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto, Ontario*


*Southern Half of the Downtown Core*









*Southcore: between the old CBD and the lakeshore*









*Yorkville. The leafy suburb behind it is Rosedale, the wealthiest enclave in Canada*









*St. Jamestown: an old housing estate and the densest census tract in the country*









*Downtown Core to Midtown at the upper right (Yonge/Eglinton)*









*Looking the opposite direction from Midtown (Yonge/Eglinton) to the Downtown Core*


----------



## atomx

*City Of Angel*

Grand palace of Thailand by Bugphai ;-), on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

*Southeast Asia*

*Singapore*
Jubilife City by Scintt, on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur*
Kuala Lumpur Blue Hour by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr

*Manila*
Makati Skyline by xenovah, on Flickr

*Bangkok*
Bangkok Skyline III by Ernst Christen, on Flickr

*Jakarta*
Jakarta Sunrise, 9 August 2014 by Abdul Azis (ais) - www.aisprophotography.com, on Flickr

*Ho Chi Minh*
Saigon skyline @ sunset 2014 by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## atomx

michi michi said:


> Found this awesome shot of Bangkok :cheers:
> Bangkok Sunset - October 26, 2011 by MikeBehnken, on Flickr


^^
Sorry picture was posted in 2011. 
your picture post is not update!


----------



## Hudson11

*KL*


Twin Towers, Menara Petronas. Kampung Baru, Kuala Lumpur! DMC-GF1 L 14mm 2.5! Panorama by Swiss.piton (Big Hand & Small Camera!), on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Not the best one but one of the most mysterious skyline


Pyongyang


Hudson11 said:


> ^^ holy flying spaghetti monster!!!'
> 
> 
> Pyongyang City Skyline by reubenteo, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> corea do norte 2 by sousapp, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

(there was a flying spaghetti monster picture in the post above mine)


----------



## Blue Flame

isaidso said:


> Aesthetically Guangzhou is my favourite Asian skyline. Overall I rank it behind Shanghai and Hong Kong in Asia.


I agree. It is my favorite as well. I just feels better organized to make an impressive skyline from a distance. I would rank it tied with Shanghai but not quite on the same level as Hong Kong.


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Morning by dave87912, on Flickr


Chicago Lanes by dave87912, on Flickr

*KL*


Kuala Lumpur by fendy.pictures, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Blue Flame said:


> I agree. It is my favorite as well. I just feels better organized to make an impressive skyline from a distance. I would rank it tied with Shanghai but not quite on the same level as Hong Kong.


Guangzhou is still going strong, many supertalls are U/C or in prep. That's why I think it will surpass Shanghai pretty soon. Also, I just love Guangzhou's CBD - very organized and classy. 

Hong Kong is another story though. Although the city is not building much (zero supertalls), it's still a monster.

*New York*

Over the East River by go_wrillahhh, on Flickr


*Guangzhou*

Skyline GZ by simbiosc, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

I second that, Guangzhou might be my favorite Chinese skyline.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Apocalyptic Singapore by johnnyarmaosphotography, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore by Bugphai ;-), on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Reminds me of Lego by go_wrillahhh, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Tokyo*


Tokyo from Shinagawa by gabbyb_3121, on Flickr

*NYC*


New York City Sunrise by MichaelDGallaher, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC - Jersey City*


Moments Paused by shanewalshphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Canal + Bowery by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Skyline by JeffSamuel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

From FiDi by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


IMG_5047 by dwongtc, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KL*



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur by e-jai, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_1027_3648 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Tokyo*


Tokyo 3618 by tokyoform, on Flickr


*NYC*


Midtown skyline by Globalviewfinder, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*

Sea city by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

What it lacks in history, Shanghai makes up for in form and style. What an elegant, futuristic cityscape.

(before anyone freaks out, I'm talking with regard to SKYSCRAPERS)


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That is one of the best angles of Shanghai since it shows mostly the new glassy office towers. kay:


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Murray Hill Panorama by m_travels, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

Yeah, that's definitely one of the better angles of Pudong. Though somehow I find the rest of Shanghai more impressive, despite not having the jin mao/shanghai tower/bottle opener super cluster.


----------



## WingWing

Shanghai back to top 2 after that pic lol


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

DP1M2202-2 by wyyraymond, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago: Dawn of a New Day [3306x2204] 2015 Iwan Baan by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

Chicago's next boom is coming.


----------



## Melonus

Uaarkson said:


> Chicago's next boom is coming.


I can't wait :banana:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5332/17193125300_af2f14b25c_h.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















by shaifulzamri


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

a-8547 by soricky, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Midtown Manhattan viewed fron Weehawken, New Jersey DSCN1204 by cityslicker7, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Cityscape - [5881 x 3921] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by denkmanttlb, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

This thread needs more *SHENZHEN*
Originally posted on gaoloumi by 深南向上


----------



## Jay

Uaarkson said:


> Chicago's next boom is coming.


True story... it's about time too!


----------



## hunser

New York City sunrise with One World Trade by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Pool by dave87912, on Flickr


Pool by dave87912, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Shanghai*

Shanghai from 57th Floor, Renaissance Hotel 1 by hathaway_m, on Flickr<script async src="//widgets.flickr.com/embedr/embedr.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## atomx

^^^

Shanghai from 57th Floor, Renaissance Hotel 2 by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SG


Blue Hour @ Jubilee Bridge, Singapore by gintks, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr

IMG_1642 by Ephrem Marx Aparicio, on Flickr

The New & Old Singapore Skyline by fanjw, on Flickr

Untitled by olyfa.com, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok*

Balcony View, East Skyline @ Night by hathaway_m, on Flickr<script async src="//widgets.flickr.com/embedr/embedr.js" charset="utf-8"></script>










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ratkung/17354900796/sizes/h/









Kim Pop‎ 










อนุพงศ์ สอนพรม[


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


NYC Spring has Sprung by snipe106, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

NYC skyline by Corinne Badini, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great pictures this page! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago Skyline-004 by Shutter and Smile Photography, on Smugmug









Chicago Skyline-003 by Shutter and Smile Photography, on Smugmug


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Midtown Manhattan by BestAerialPhotos, on Smugmug


----------



## WingWing

Soul 



humptydumpty7 said:


> *scroll -----> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *scroll -----> *
> ^^
> 
> Last week I was at Gwanak mountain and I took this panorama of Seoul!
> You can clearly see LWT on the right side
> 
> Actually the weather was quite misty and the pics turned out really grey, so it took some work in photoshop to make most parts of the city more visible.
> 
> here's a larger version of the pic:
> http://i.imgur.com/dGcOWZ8.jpg


----------



## atomx

*scroll -----> *
*
Front is Grand palace Bangkok
*
*Back Sathorn Bangkok *



Landscape of Thai's king palace by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

*Central Bangkok *

The skyline of Bangkok by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> Chicago: Dawn of a New Day [3306x2204] 2015 Iwan Baan by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


Sorry, but i can´t with this pic. :dead:


----------



## Jay

Sears Tower rules


----------



## hkskyline

By *Terrychoi* from dcfever :


----------



## World 2 World

azey said:


> *KL*


^^ :cheers:


----------



## rlw777

*Chicago*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


Another Side by TaiFaye Wong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

One World Trade Center by darren.maxwell, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









RChicago skyline view from AeroBalloon by Larry Malvin Photography, on Smugmug


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Lim Wei Chun









by vddd edd









by Julian Cheong


----------



## lowenmeister

*SHENZHEN*
originally posted on gaoloumi by 1788111


----------



## Southsky2000

I am amazed at all these photos. They are better than what you see in most mainline, formal publications on cities.


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline by C. Wendorf, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


new pearl of the orient by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

*Hong Kong, China*


office building at sunset in hong kong by santaferelocationservices, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Duxton Radiantwm by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Curly by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by youth sg, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

move


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


iwan_baan_Chicago-14-09-73311 by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand @ Ratchadamri and Sathorn CBD*









Photoby Chairat Juengmongkolwong









Bangkok Skyline









Bangkok Skyline


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















by kelvin


----------



## michi michi

Ni3lS said:


> Duxton Radiantwm by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


The One Eighty by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> iwan_baan_Chicago-14-09-73311 by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


photos like these make me question why people wouldn't even include Chicago on their top 10 list :dunno:


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok @ Ratchaprasong Shopping area* *Central CBD*











Bangkok Skyline










Prasit Rodphan 
__________________


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

28th Sea games official opening Singapore by Amin Rad, on Flickr

Somerset Gateway by 零玖09, on Flickr


IMG_2565_stitch by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *lista793* from dcfever :


----------



## Hudson11

Singapore


Singapore in summer by Bryn Pinzgauer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kthp* from dcfever :


----------



## Hudson11

aerial view of Toronto


The Centre of the Universe by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago*


(5.29.15)-May_Aerials-WEB-6 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## xRuben

In my opnium , i like nyc's skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* scroll >>>


New York Skyline by Dennis Armada, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

Shanghai is incredible


ainvan said:


>


----------



## atomx

*Victory Monument* *Bangkok*









Thailand Skyline Photo: BasJr Walker


----------



## springfieldshelters

Lets use something like best skyline out of USA.


----------



## the spliff fairy

next page


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



lowenmeister said:


> originally posted on gaoloumi by 大爱广东













​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China




Eroha said:


> *www.gaoloumi.com*
















​


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hong Kong


Hong Kong Skyline by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingkonghk *from dcfever :


----------



## Hudson11

*TO*


Regent Park by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*Super big size: SCROLL --> * https://farm1.staticflickr.com/464/17957126063_16c3d528b5_o.jpg


New York Skyline by Dennis Armada, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*

















https://vk.com/galeevramil








https://vk.com/voron_in_da_house








https://vk.com/id271308185








https://vk.com/mgnut



































https://vk.com/maxim4e4ek


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Skyline by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

IMG_2565_stitch_360_10k by Erich Chew, on Flickr

East Pan by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

Moscow








http://pulkovez.livejournal.com/14473.html


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

New York is just stunning, could look at cityscapes of it all day long


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


上海大厦 / Shanghai View by Black station, on Flickr














​


----------



## hkskyline

By *poplo328* from dcfever :


----------



## renshapratama

ogonek said:


> Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pulkovez.livejournal.com/14473.html


with some supertall in that area, i think that is the best CBD in the world now! :cheers:


----------



## ogonek

Moscow








https://vk.com/moscowcity.mmdc


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*

originally posted on gaoloumi by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


DTK_9882r by Chris Robart, on Flickr


DTK_9839r by Chris Robart, on Flickr


----------



## rlw777

*Chicago*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* - if you can find an elevated position above hells kitchen/west midtown it's the best way to appreciate the sheer scale and density of midtown's skyline. 


Midtown West by Bibek Singh, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## SoaD

*NYC*


Canyon Walls by Michael Muraz, en Flickr


A New Kid On The Block by Michael Muraz, en Flickr


A View To Die For by Michael Muraz, en Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*





















Ekaphon Maneechot‎ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/qsimpl...97605/sizes/h/


----------



## michi michi

*Toronto*
Toronto-skyline by \uc0\u38472 \u28067 \u38678 , on Flickr

Toronto_Skyline_Harbour by Adwin Lorance, on Flickr

*Toronto Aerial*
Toronto's Financial Centre by Jim Munson, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Another from Toronto:


The One Eighty by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

How about a not-so-obvious contender? Panama City:

Panama City Skyline at night by Andy Gittos, no Flickr


growing Panama City skyline by al tuttle, no Flickr


Panama City Skyline and Harbour at night by Andy Gittos, no Flickr


Panama City Skyline viewed from Casco Antiguo de Panama (Old Town) - Panoramic stitch by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

Imo Panama city is more impressive than Singapore.


----------



## atomx

*The Bangkok 2015*









*Great Photo By **Charlermchai Wongmongkoldej*









*Sayompoo Leathkitphiphopkun 
*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Untitled by Cameradoggy yakut, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18674531230/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


R0015998 by Tsui Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada
*

Dawn by John Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*Downtown Manhattan*


The gorgeous magenta skyline of lower Manhattan yesterday evening by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Staten Island by Stuart Pinfold, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper_b055

Going to NY is definitely first on my 'city bucket list'


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


CityScape, Shanghai by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*New York City*


New York City's Setting Sun by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


New York City Stormy Sunset June 24, 2015 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


New York City Sunset from Top of the Rock by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr



Fireworks and the New York City skyline by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Nick Holmes said:


> Imo Panama city is more impressive than Singapore.


i like Panama city because it is waterfront city, they have good skyscrapers right in front of the beach, but Singapore also have a good skyline too


----------



## little universe

Chicago and NYC both are classic!  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China


The forefront farmlands across the Shenzhen River are in Hong Kong's *New Territories * 


Ma Tso Lung by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


Ma Tso Lung by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


Tai Shek Mo by Eugene Lim, on Flickr














​


----------



## michi michi

Lower Manhattan, NYC

In a New York Minute. by Kurt Wecker, on Flickr

Manhattan Skyline by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Skywards City by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*The Bangkok *










Boy Wittawat‎


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> Cloudy Blue Hour @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_4116 by wsboon, on Flickr
> 
> Day One by fad3away, on Flickr
> 
> Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr
> 
> Lumiose Azure by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DSCF1618 by lanbig, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline by Geoffrey W, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai 24 deg C - in colour by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC_0065 by michael HK, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

*Vancouver*


by Ted McGrath, en Flickr​


----------



## atomx

*Tokyo Japan*









*
Photo By Farshad Foroudi*


----------



## saturnspace2

1. Hong Kong
2. Chicago
3. Seattle on Kerry Park viewpoint or Union Lake


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


DSC_1146-2 by michael HK, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow, that earlier link to Shanghai... Try this:

http://sh-meet.bigpixel.cn/

^that's what 15,000 highrises look like (zoom!)


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Not loading :redx:


----------



## the spliff fairy

that's weird, it works for me


----------



## Hudson11

speaking of Shanghai...


lujiazui by lesley wang, on Flickr


beiwaitan by lesley wang, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Don't see the forest for the trees by Yitian Frederick Tao, on Flickr


Golden Cityscape by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

^^ Green city! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


The Manhattan Superstructures by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



teckkang said:


> Taken today


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Vibes by Albert Hidalgo Photography, on Flickr


Museum Campus Chicago by Andy Masur, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg




christos-greece said:


> Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr
> 
> Singapore New Years by lolovera50, on Flickr
> 
> Marina Bay Sands by shutterstuman, on Flickr
> 
> Singapore Sunset by masa, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16791901458









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freshdachs/16651274450


IFC2-P00685 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by triebensee, on Flickr


DSC_2419 by Daniel J. Grinkevich, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel77

I honestly think NY's skyline is pretty much a majority of brown skyscrapers of roughly the same shape.....


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



Lin Fa Kung Hill by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


Lin Fa Kung Hill by Eugene Lim, on Flickr












​


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*



Pikhanet Pingza Thongkate‎ 








Veerayuth Indsm Thaiteen Krootsin‎ 









Veerayuth Indsm Thaiteen Krootsin‎


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By Fellow SSC Member *Yann Le Berre (YannSZ)*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/18225396498/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/18633791958/sizes/l




Futian Views Shenzhen China by Chris, on Flickr


Shenzhen Central Park, Futian by Louise Wong, on Flickr











​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Dark Sky Manhattan by [URL="https://www.flickr.com/photos/violet321000/]Yukinori Hasumi[/URL]


----------



## Uaarkson

The rooftops of the UWS are like a magical world inside a world to me. What I wouldn't give to be up there.


----------



## WingWing

432 just looks so weird


Should have few more towers with squarish design like 432 around it


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Blue Fog by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York skyline from the Bronx by Eric Franqui, on Flickr


Happy Birthday America by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Kuala Lumpur*


The 4 Stages of Dusk (2) | Kuala Lumpur by Gilead Photography, on Flickr


The 4 Stages of Dusk (4) | Kuala Lumpur by Gilead Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Neitzsche

Daniel77 said:


> I honestly think NY's skyline is pretty much a majority of brown skyscrapers of roughly the same shape.....


sacrilege! You've obviously not walked the streets of NY. Did my head in seeing the breadth of quality architecture encompassing all eras of scraper design.


----------



## jain ladda

*Top 10 Best skylines In The Asia 2015 [HD]*


----------



## Blackhavvk

MoscoW

Source


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago *aerial - 2011


2011_03_02_slc-phx-bos_435 by Doc Searls, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Downtown’s New Things by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

133 Greenwich seems to be taking awhile. Is there a stop work order in place, or something? I did here about a concrete worker strike recently, but I thought it was already topped out... 5 Beekman, 50 West St and 3 WTC have all zoomed past it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago USA*


P1010494 Chicago city II by Erich Vieth, on Flickr


Amongst the Giants by Jacob Rostermundt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hudson11 said:


> 133 Greenwich seems to be taking awhile. Is there a stop work order in place, or something? I did here about a concrete worker strike recently, but I thought it was already topped out... 5 Beekman, 50 West St and 3 WTC have all zoomed past it.


Not sure why it is taking so long [122 Greenwich].... there are not much news about this building here on SSC.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_4459 by Basz15, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*









original photo by 微博 杨建荣,posted on gaoloumi by 东山小贝


----------



## little universe

^^
Guangzhou always rocks!!! :nuts:










*Chongqing - 重庆 *
Chongqing Municipality, SW China



ChongQing by Mendo Wong, on Flickr


ChongQing by Mendo Wong, on Flickr


ChongQing by Mendo Wong, on Flickr













​


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing Chongqing!!!! I don't know why this skyline captivates me so much. It has a Manhattan-esque "je ne se quois" that makes you like it at first glance. Great finds of this mostly mysterious and not frequently photographed skyline. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Lin Fa Kung Hill by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


IMG_0355_DxO by Elliot, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

TomA44 said:


> To me NYC has the greatest skyline in the world. Love the views from the ultra high rise apartments under construction over Central Park.


There is a reason they had to name the city twice.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*










Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## luci203

*CHICAGO* - one of the best from street level. :cheers2:






Might lack the size of NY or HK, but I think is more balanced. :yes:


----------



## SoaD

*Shanghai*


Sin título by Rob-Shanghai, en Flickr


Shanghai First Light by Rob-Shanghai, en Flickr


View from the Intercontinental Expo Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, en Flickr


Sin título by Rob-Shanghai, en Flickr​


----------



## WingWing

Sg

Strength to Carry On by bing dun (nitewalk), trên Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









IMG_0336 by Thomas Mester, on Flickr


----------



## zacmwanzia

NY aerial













































New york aerial by Jeffery Milstein


----------



## renshapratama

^^ love the street atmosphere....


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


20150522221747.jpg by Heyne Tillett Steel HTS, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Los Angeles* - along with Houston, I consider these two skylines on the fringe of being amongst the best in the world. 


Untitled by Ryan Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hudson11 said:


> *Los Angeles* - along with Houston, I consider these two skylines on the fringe of being amongst the best in the world.


Hmmm... I'd have to say this is the first time I disagree with you Hudson.


----------



## hkskyline

By *lkw192* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Hk still looks so awesome


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> Marina Bay by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Duxton Radiant by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


IMG_2014 by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*BKK
*
*







https://www.flickr.com/photos/gnskrw/19035250889/sizes/l/
*


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## hunser

*Flight over Manhattan 1440p*






:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


IMG_2617 by Dora Tang, on Flickr


IMG_0325_DxO by Elliot, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Metro Manila*

(sharing disabled)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19508063708

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19689062472

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19689024712

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19700660921


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Tall, taller & tallest! 432 Park Avenue beats them all. Skyscrapers in midtown Manhattan. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Hong Kong*


Fighting the Haze by Peter Milton, on Flickr

+ another epic photo with sharing disabled

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19067287793


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> Night Fever by MarcusNg_, on Flickr
> 
> Nothern aspect by Louis Allen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall, taller & tallest! 432 Park Avenue beats them all. Skyscrapers in midtown Manhattan. by javansg, on Flickr


So thin! Is there a wide shot to show the impact on the whole skyline? Looks like this one was taken from Queens?


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8638/15789476820_0195ee0dd5_o.jpg


----------



## hunser

hkskyline said:


> So thin! Is there a wide shot to show the impact on the whole skyline? Looks like this one was taken from Queens?



NY_002 by Anton Repponen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Calm Diversey Harbor.jpg by Milosh Kosanovich, on Flickr


----------



## zacmwanzia

houstonbyryan pullen


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

*Singapore*

Singapore by Guowen Wang, on Flickr

It Will Rain by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

singapore pano 6.jpg by Fine Art Landscapes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## zacmwanzia

The Manhattan Superstructures by Tony Shi, on Flickr










New-York aerial view by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

Good page.


----------



## SoaD

...



christos-greece said:


> New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr
> 
> Born on the 4th of July by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by Michael Blot, on Flickr


Labuan Bajo Indonesia Jul '14-72.jpg by Alek Miko, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Sunset after the rain in New York this evening. Beautiful sun rays streaming through the gaps in the clouds. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto, chutes de Niagara-48 by Lucas PERRET, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> Sunset after the rain in New York this evening. Beautiful sun rays streaming through the gaps in the clouds. by javansg, on Flickr


This pic screams Gotham! Love the ESB and how 432 PA is just out of frame ... you know there's something very tall there.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok*









Taken by Khun Mathias Madritsch








Taken by Khun Jack Kaewkumnerd


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


This is Hong Kong by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


Golden Hong Kong Morning by Andy Yeung, on Flickr











*Singapore - 新加坡*


Singapore Skyline by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


Chinatown by Andy Yeung, on Flickr
















​


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen skyline by x-3.14


----------



## hkskyline

By *112334* from dcfever :


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


View from above South Loop by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


Chicago skyline from south by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


Chicago skyline from north by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


Approaching downtown Chicago by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Chicago is just spectacular!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing Chicago!!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


0730-2 by J10, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


VSCO (4 - 5) by Zhiqi Lei, on Flickr


----------



## azey

panorama kuala lumpur by zaidi razak, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Shanghai*


火云全城 / the burning city by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

San Francisco is clearly lagging in terms of height, breadth, architectural diversity and any number of other factors that make up the world's very best skylines. But for my money, it might just be the most photogenic:









Jim Patterson Photography


----------



## bodegavendetta

SF's skyline is short but has tons of personality.


----------



## lochinvar

bodegavendetta said:


> SF's skyline is short but has tons of personality.


Hmmm. Sounds like Danny de Vito.


----------



## Melonus

So much San Fran love today. Once everything U/C and Proposed are built I can see this being a top 10 skyline.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/337/20012355259_c7b0abbe84_h.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7711/17300056726_b63ee1d8db_k.jpg


----------



## Melonus

SAN FRANCISCO
with Oakland in the foreground

happy new year to all! by patrick boury, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA









An old picture of Jakarta (2010) taken from : greenboxhouse.wordpress.com

Jakarta's skyline 2015:








https://www.flickr.com/photos/13337...72q-uJonqV-v1m5Th-uJfDh9-v27EtK-v27EeB-v1QxQv

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr​ Maybe now is not the best, but it is certain that the city skyline as if she never stopped growing.
Currently there are ongoing construction works of 4 buildings with a height of over 300 meters and also dozens of buildings with a height of over 200 meters, whereas the ongoing construction of buildings above 100 meters is almost incalculable.


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*

The Final Countdown by Hak Wee, on Flickr

Reach Out For The Skies by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

Rochor Centre by kenneth neo, on Flickr

My Window @ AMK & Bishan Park_0665 by wsboon, on Flickr

Sengkang by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Manhattan from Liberty State Park, NJ, golden hour by John Cunniff, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by Neal Dub, on Flickr


Everybody saw the sunshine. by Dan Susek, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Bangkok 











Aey SrirathSomsawat








IMG_0189 by palakorn sinsuksai, on Flickr

Bangkok skyline by ernst christen, on Flickr 

Bangkok skyline by ernst christen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York CIty by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


Manhattan from Queens by Ryan Stoddard, on Flickr


New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



hkskyline said:


> 7/26


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


new-york-sky-scraper-bridge by ARI camaro, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


广州 珠江新城 夜景 （guangzhou zhujiang new city） by fit gz, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*










"Convergence" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur Panorama:The Golden Triangle Strip by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## Hudson11

WEE_1440 by Weerasak Sae-ku, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Lone Wolf by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* - Upper East Side


summercon nyc by argp, on Flickr

Midtown + Upper West Side


Candy Sky by c_slavik, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> Lone Wolf by Tony Shi, on Flickr


Juan Pablo, you post some fantastic photos here mate, those Chicago, guangzhou and new York ones are fantastic.


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*

A view of the Kuala Lumpur city developing skyline by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

Shine on my city... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

_MG_5488 by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

Light me up... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Photogenic Tower by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


Gardiner Rooftops by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


80+ by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


The World is Yours by Mitul Shah, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KL*

Kuala Lumpur Cityscape at Dusk by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

Fog in KL by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

That view of KL really great


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



dj4life said:


> SG50 Golden Jubilee by Sam Han, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*
skyline by Juan Parada, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

atomx said:


> *Bangkok Thailand*


Please STAHP hno:hno:


----------



## hkskyline

By *perth808* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

_DSC0880-20150802-183537 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by Michael Ferranti, on Flickr


20150809_24a by Nicholas McKenna, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan by iShootPics, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada
*

Emerald Skyline by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

The skyline of Buenos Aires:














More on this video:


----------



## hkskyline

By *ATLkalok* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


5889 by Adam J. Schokora, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*









New York City sunset August 11, 2015 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## vitalik1208

Monkey said:


> Discuss this week's topic here.
> 
> But please note - if you post too many images, I will delete them all. Try to have some consideration for people with slower Internet connections and/or slower computers, otherwise the thread becomes unreadable.


----------



## Hudson11

this aerial shot of Chicago displays its epic scale: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20284253410/sizes/h/ (sharing is disabled)


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ kay:









Aerial view of Chicago by Lucie Maru, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^ didn't work for me the first time :dunno:


----------



## Hudson11

*Shanghai*


光际线 / the light skyline by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by ishone nawi


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Vertical panoramic top view on Singapore harbor by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *arrowangus* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Chase sunset by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

*NYC*


JuanPaulo said:


> Lower Manhattan Sunset (P8061620) by Michael Lee, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

No 1


----------



## Hudson11

*Shanghai*


突破 / the gap light by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York 2015 by Arnoud van Otterloo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Formation by Mardellion, on Flickr

SG50 @ Marina Barrage by TKBonz, on Flickr

Singapore cityscape by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Sports Hub by Elena Leong, on Flickr

neighbourhood, all same height! lol
Just a typical part of Singapore by Lionel Lim (aka Out of the Box Creation), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hudson11 said:


> *Tokyo*
> 
> 
> P6100701 by Tim Brennan, on Flickr


I prefer the view towards Shinjuku with Mount Fuji as a backdrop.


----------



## WingWing

dont u feel tokyo is quite identical as seoul?



humptydumpty7 said:


> Bit older pics, but still nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> last pic, taken from Inwangsan mountain (인왕산):
> View of central Seoul, with Namsan Tower on the right and Gyeongbokgung palace on the left.
> In the background, quite centrally, there is Lotte World Tower.
> 
> Distance from the photographer to LWT: 14 km in straigt line
> 
> 
> source:
> http://blog.naver.com/PostThumbnailList.nhn?blogId=suntill0210&from=postList&categoryNo=6


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Amir









BY zarie72


----------



## Melonus

*CHICAGO*


0211-0211 fb by Sibylle Basel, on Flickr


Sound of Silver by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Amir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY zarie72


Which pond is this?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_2536 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Skyline Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


0211-0211 fb by Sibylle Basel, on Flickr


Chicago, IL [4000x2668] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> dont u feel tokyo is quite identical as seoul?


No. Seoul has some very catchy architecture, and more intimate hills that wrap around the city, not afar.


----------



## World 2 World

lochinvar said:


> Which pond is this?


*Lake Titiwangsa*


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> No. Seoul has some very catchy architecture, and more intimate hills that wrap around the city, not afar.


Yes seoul has namsan hill 

But generally the skyscrapers quite identical to me. The density too. :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> Yes seoul has namsan hill
> 
> But generally the skyscrapers quite identical to me. The density too. :lol:


Seoul has a lot more hills than that.

_Towards Inwangsan _



















_Towards Gangnam _



















There are many hiking trails covering the less touristy hills. Consult : http://asiaenglish.visitkorea.or.kr/ena/SI/SI_EN_3_6.jsp?cid=309631


----------



## WingWing

Yeah as much as HK actually.


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> Yeah as much as HK actually.


Where did you get the stats for that?


----------



## mimbo22

subir fotos a internet

México city


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> Where did you get the stats for that?




Much not many 
:cheers:

U can see from skyline of hk and seoul always had hills behind.


----------



## hkskyline

By *Freesia_Leung* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


South Loop by YoChicago, on Flickr


Millennium Park, Maggie Daley Park, skyline by YoChicago, on Flickr


Gateway West Loop, 11 S Green by YoChicago, on Flickr


From Hyde Park to downtown Chicago by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Chicago's building heights drop off quite spectacularly not long outside the Loop. Are there any plans to increase the density along the subway lines and create a few mini-skylines out there?


----------



## Melonus

What place is that in the foreground of the last picture?


----------



## atomx

*Lumpini Park Bangkok 


*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainpoder/20272044804/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainpoder/20272044804/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainpoder/20272044804/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainpoder/20272044804/


----------



## QalzimCity

[/url]KL City viewed from JAWI | Panorama by Muktasyaf AnNamir, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Empire Skyline by Michael Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*









Happy Valley Racecourse, Hong Kong, 2015 by Joe Chen, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA- The Garden City of Lights*

A new vie of the center of Kuala Lumpur for the year (for me) by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur: My colorful Hometown by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


Dang Wangi Road, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


Looking down... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

[/url]A new vie of the center of Kuala Lumpur for the year (for me) by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur: My colorful Hometown by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

Petronas started to become a very romantic icon now, much like the eiffel...


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Whole View of Marina Bay by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr

Panaroma View from Mount Faber by Witrian How, on Flickr


The Marina Bay Skyline by fanjw, on Flickr


A view from the Sports Hub overlooking the Kallang River by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


View from Willys Tower over Chicago, Illinois by Erik Berggren, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Singapore*


Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*HK


Top view from The lion rock park by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Landscape for Hong kong city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Airplane over Hongkong by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Hong Kong city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

*


----------



## FelipeHorn

Chicago, NY.


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto 51 Stories Up by Vernon Bone, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Chicago-2 by Andrew Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

*Moscow*


----------



## Justinos

Dubai -----> scroll

Dubai Skyline by Daniel Cheong, su Flickr


----------



## Justinos

*Abu Dhabi*

THE MIST by Beno Saradzic, su Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Flushing sunset by Chee917, on Flickr


DSC02594 by Michael G Buck, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

http://s24.postimg.org/jyp2zpz6t/20381996124_fd89f0e1e3_k.jpg


----------



## Dr Logan

Dubai skyline looks so impressive! So futuristic! kay:


----------



## hkskyline

I guess *Taipei *is often overlooked but this photo will make even the naysayer think twice.

By *流口水* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Vergelf said:


> *Guangzhou, China*
> 
> 广州 珠江新城 夜景 （guangzhou zhujiang new city） by fit gz, on Flickr


Looks like a small skyline from this angle.


----------



## Julio_vr

*SÃO PAULO -- BRAZIL*









Crédito ao Autor









Crédito ao autor









Crédito ao Autor









By Felipe Aguiar


----------



## nunyabizzness

NYC is on fire right now.


----------



## streetscapeer

Sandy Hook and Manhattan Aerial View by Mike Black, on Flickr









View of midtown Manhattan skyscrapers at dusk this evening #NYC #NewYork by javansg, on Flickr

Amazing Lower Manhattan skyline at dusk this evening by javansg, on Flickr

Golden Manhattan! Despite a hazy and polluted day, Manhattan is aglow with a smeared golden light at sunset today. by javansg, on Flickr

New York City tested out the 9/11 Tribute in Light tonight, ahead of next week's anniversary of 9/11. by javansg, on Flickr

Good night New York! View of Empire State Building and the moon tonight. by javansg, on Flickr

Beautiful sunset in New York by javansg, on Flickr

Manhattan sky glows in shades of color at sunset this evening despite the light drizzle by javansg, on Flickr

View of One World Trade Center at twilight by javansg, on Flickr

Looking down at 5th Ave & 32nd Street crossroads by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Long Island City - ringside seats by Nick Parmar, on Flickr

View of Flatiron Building & 230 Fifth Rooftop Bar. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*TO*


DTO_3404r by Chris Robart, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

The new York photos on this page show it's unbeatable right now, I can't see anyone matching it for at least a decade or more. The density is out of this world and it keeps on building, making it almost impossible for any other city to try to catch up


----------



## streetscapeer

In 2 or 3 years NY's gonna be even crazier 


# supertalls:

- completed & T/O: 7
- u/c: 8
- on hold: 1
- in prep: 4
- proposed: ~18 
_____________
Total: 38


----------



## atomx

*Sathorn Road Bangkok

*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/comzine69/21195297046/

Sathon Unique by Rahuth Comzine, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago, USA*


Grant Park View, Chicago, August 31, 2015 4 full bpz by ישעיה טשערויין, on Flickr


Northerly Island VI by erocketship7, on Flickr


Maggie Daley Park and the skyline by erocketship7, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/628/20975570025_573f6ed299_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5824/20951954955_8099be469c_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8674/16423202118_d77a60dca2_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8620/16424580249_3090fec89d_b.jpg









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/763/20443009753_221079eb5d_b.jpg


----------



## azey

KL City viewed from JAWI | Panorama by Muktasyaf AnNamir, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *wa11777* from dcfever :


----------



## MarshallKnight

Melonus said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> Northerly Island VI by erocketship7, on Flickr


With all the exciting architecture going up in Asia and the Middle East, I think a lot of people are forgetting just what a marvel this skyline is. For my money, NY and HK are a clear Top-2, but after that it's Chicago vs. the World.


----------



## streetscapeer

Empress by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr

FW4A4263 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr

Winter Sun by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr

Rockefeller Center glows in blue for Labor Day tonight. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Sunny Morning in Manhattan by LAN, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Shenzhen



luci203 said:


> *SHENZHEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _originally posted on gaoloumi by 1788111_


----------



## WingWing

Simply Hai



Night magic by L-E-N-G, on Flickr

Night view of Shanghai by Alex WJ, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

NDP-358 by Soon Tong, on Flickr

IMG_2133 by Peter Ling, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand *


https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme?fref=photo









Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Hudson11

Kuala Lumpur


Kuala Lumpur Skyline 2015 by Azhar Kent, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago*


Chicago skyline by licho2013, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Nightfall in Toronto by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

People often overlook classic *Shanghai* - by *astar_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by 0rangedrink, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand


*









Thapakorn Karnosod‎


----------



## streetscapeer

Happy Birthday America by kirit prajapati, on Flickr

Triborough by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr

Lights and Stripes by Mike Orso, on Flickr

Top of the Planet by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

5IVE by Denn Ice, on Flickr

Untitled by SamAlive, on Flickr

untitleD by Denn Ice, on Flickr

uNtitlEd by Denn Ice, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Jardine's Lookout by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

A transforming FiDI by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5679/21446094715_b47d406aba_k.jpg








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5697/21439798665_f928fb8d33_k.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


shanghai city by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Just wow... Shanghai,NY,Dubai(That road is sandwiched by super talls)


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

City 17 by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr

Surrounded! by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Classic view! Central plaza is one of my HK favorites kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai_Emirates_UAE_442993 by inextremo96, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

^Nice one Juan!



Shanghai Nights (Seen in Explore 2-7-15) by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Direct line by manjik.photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
IMG_2044 by miguel sanchez, on Flickr

Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Katrina Henry, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore (70-80%% of its highrises)
Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr

Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr

Stacks on Blocks by Alvin Chew, on Flickr

Untitled by Alvin Chew, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


深圳 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ The most loved pencil is TO-ed..:cheers:


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*









Sathon Unique by Rahuth Comzine, on Flickr 









Bangkok by nimus, on Flickr
Jason Paul by emily dyan ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*

Road and River by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity




----------



## firoz bharmal

I still don't know how Singapore and Bangkok has a competition in this thread.........may be its not even in top 10.....look at the giant Chinese skyline even 10th city of its city is not competitive to Singapore and Bangkok ...... 

1.NY
2.HK
3.Dubai
4.Shanghai
5.Canton (Guangzhou)
6.Beijing
7.Shenzhen
8.Chicago
9.Chongqing
10.KL
11.Tianjin
12.Tokyo
13.Seoul
14.Jakarta
15.Abu Dhabi


----------



## Surrealplaces

Flying through the Manhattan Sky(line) by Noah Visky, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

firoz bharmal said:


> I still don't know how Singapore and Bangkok has a competition in this thread.........may be its not even in top 10.....look at the giant Chinese skyline even 10th city of its city is not competitive to Singapore and Bangkok ......
> 
> 1.NY
> 2.HK
> 3.Dubai
> 4.Shanghai
> 5.Canton (Guangzhou)
> 6.Beijing
> 7.Shenzhen
> 8.Chicago
> 9.Chongqing
> 10.KL
> 11.Tianjin
> 12.Tokyo
> 13.Seoul
> 14.Jakarta
> 15.Abu Dhabi


I personally think that Singapore has a better skyline than:

6. Beijing
12. Tokyo
13. Seoul
14. Jakarta
15 Abu Dhabi


----------



## bodegavendetta

NYC



Hudson11 said:


> Mid-Town Manhattan Aerial by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

^Wonderful aerial!


----------



## Surrealplaces

NYC is my favourite, and likely will be always. It doesn't matter how many skyscrapers get built in other cities, no city will have the variety of styles from different eras that NYC has. That said there will be some other really nice ones. I'm liking Shanghai and Guangzhou for pure volume, and Shanghai's curved river makes a great foreground. HK and Singapore with their beautiful harbours will always be gorgeous. San Francisco and Melbourne have great symmetry.

1.NY
2.HK
3.Shanghai
4.Chicago
5.Guangzhou
6.Singapore
7.Toronto
8.Dubai
9.Chongqing
10.KL
11.San Francisco
12.Tokyo
13.Melbourne
14.London
15.Panama City


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Buildings by Yuichi, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

Surrealplaces said:


> NYC is my favourite, and likely will be always. It doesn't matter how many skyscrapers get built in other cities, no city will have the variety of styles from different eras that NYC has. That said there will be some other really nice ones. I'm liking Shanghai and Guangzhou for pure volume, and Shanghai's curved river makes a great foreground. HK and Singapore with their beautiful harbours will always be gorgeous. San Francisco and Melbourne have great symmetry.
> 
> 1.NY
> 2.HK
> 3.Shanghai
> 4.Chicago
> 5.Guangzhou
> 6.Singapore
> 7.Toronto
> 8.Dubai
> 9.Chongqing
> 10.KL
> 11.San Francisco
> 12.Tokyo
> 13.Melbourne
> 14.London
> 15.Panama City


If you put Chongqing in your top15 you should consider in my opinion better Chinese skyline - Shenzen. I'd put different cities there in place of London, SF, London and maybe Panama but in overall good list I agree with top 5.


----------



## atomx

Seoul


Seoul at night by Jeff Warta, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

- edit: dmca


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*









Aey SrirathSomsawat








https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainpoder/20272044804/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainp...44804/sizes/h/ __________________


----------



## WingWing

Manila

Ortigas Center by Donie D. Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in haze


Chinatown - Upper Cross Street by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr

Singapore in clear day
Nouvel 18_Ardmore 05 by Fabian Ong, on Flickr

Reflections Keppel Bay

Architecture at its Best creates a Masterpiece by A350WG, on Flickr

Sky Habitat

Sky Habitat Aerial View by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr

The Interlace
Untitled by relan masato, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

This is an incredible shot from Queens 

*NYC*



Queens Bridge by Dez B, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20772634204/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shebzy...n/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/634361...02186/sizes/h/ __________________


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai:


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...ress_Dubai_Marina-Dubai_Emirate_of_Dubai.html


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


etv20150912_007ps by Edmundo T. Villamaria, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong TST by chin hei ng, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Looking East (DSC_9396.jpg) by Eric Sehr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *chithung* from dcfever :


----------



## Hudson11

*Cloud City*


NYC smoky skyline (1) by Elaine Du, on Flickr


NYC smoky skyline (2) by Elaine Du, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Hudson11 said:


> *Cloud City*
> 
> 
> NYC smoky skyline (1) by Elaine Du, on Flickr
> 
> 
> NYC smoky skyline (2) by Elaine Du, on Flickr


That is majestic as f**k!


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA - THE GARDEN CITY!* :cheers:

*POPULATION:*
METRO: 7.2 Million
CITY: 1.8 Million

Kuala Lumpur Skyline 2015 by Azhar Kent, on Flickr


Panoramic City Center by vedd edd, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

New York City sunrise September 21 2015 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr









New York City Skyline with Tribute in Lights by John Entwistle, on Flickr


----------



## MRCQ

*Chongqing*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Chongqing looks very "Blade Runner" in those pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Vergelf

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Chongqing looks very "Blade Runner" in those pictures! :cheers:


Shame that for some reason I can't see them.


----------



## streetscapeer

Time to get to work, wake up NYC by Roman Kruglov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MRCQ said:


>


Chongqing has a very nice setting with hills and river views. I think the skyline looks much more dramatic from the hills just behind where this photo was taken.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Agreed, from certain vintage points Chongqing has a very Manhattan-ish look :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


2015-06-03_17-42-48_IMG_0156 by camera_clicker, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

hkskyline said:


> Chongqing has a very nice setting with hills and river views. I think the skyline looks much more dramatic from the hills just behind where this photo was taken.


Only me can't see these Chongqing pics?


----------



## Surrealplaces

Chicago Skyline from the Lake by Ashutosh Srivastava, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Lower Manhattan by Antonio Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*forever expanding Kuala Lumpur skyline*



Dary_10 said:


>


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Urban Dazzle by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

The Hub by night86mare, on Flickr

and these few days weather 


Hazed Out by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## nunyabizzness

Not the tallest buildings, but a nice grouping of towers.

*Sydney*


Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr
Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Chongqing Sunset (Nanshan) by Jens Schott Knudsen, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen skyline by 1788111


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Top of Shanghai by Lucy Higgins, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*









I-News Thanaruch


----------



## renshapratama

best skyline does not determine the level of development of a city. I admit Chongqing has a an amazing skyline, but after look these pics IMO i realized that Chongqing is not as beautiful as it looks in the pictures

Chongqing (重庆) by Javier, on Flickr

山城重庆 (Chongqing, a mountain city) by ruich_whx, on Flickr

消失的老山城 old part of the city,Chongqing by an lee, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

just like Hongkong. From far looks a beauty but when u get close, u know the skyscraper is not in good condition

Mong Kok by Igor Sinitsin, on Flickr



Chongqing
霧都‧重慶｜Chongqing, the City of Mist by Jermaine Ho, on Flickr

IMG_20150622_120324 by Yurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Chongqing is rapidly cleaning up, as China's newest megacity (it's actually 2300 years old)


----------



## the spliff fairy

And this pic btw is one of several old towns, that the local govt has slated for restoration - but controversially as the locals are committed against it








.

This is what the other sections look like after the face-lift:


----------



## WingWing

Interesting skyline cos u have new and old face. Unlike shanghai whereby the old and new is separated by delta river. 

In chongqing, the old mixing with the new skyline. In fact the heritage building has rich in chinese history unlike the one in shanghai with colonial buildings. 

If they managed to restore all these place, chongqing would be a great place for visitor


----------



## hkskyline

Land expropriation is a sensitive topic in China, especially when there are many accusations of developers bribing government officials to kick residents out with minimal compensation as the bulldozers march in.


----------



## hkskyline

By *L38* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pictures of Chongqing above. The city - and its skyline - is changing so rapidly!


----------



## WingWing

Melbourne
Melbourne skyline from St. Kilda by KhanSaqib, on Flickr

AU-438579 Melbourne Skyline with Yarra River and Princes Bridge. by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


View of midtown Manhattan skyscrapers from Chinatown. Tonight, Empire State Building glows in Yankees pinstripes memory of NY Legend & Baseball Hall of Famer Yogi Berra. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

as impressive and well spread some of the east asian cities appear from afar, they still do not look aesthetically pleasing as most western skylines. compare a rather small tall skyline like london to shanghai, to me london looks far better. the gently ascendance and descendance along the clusters and the beautiful way the city blends and flows is not seen in the rather disconnected and megalithic east asian skylines. shanghai, seoul etc have rows and rows of concrete blocks that create disconnected walls that dont flow


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_08 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

DSC_3583-HDR.jpg by Tatsumi Nishikawa, on Flickr

The Fluidic City by Ankur Sharma, on Flickr

Singapore by Nancy Verbrugghe, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

^^Bautiful....

London who??:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *mocha_hy* from dcfever :


----------



## QalzimCity

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/17224493315/in/album-72157638027901504/

Masjid As Syakirin Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by Kanu, on Flickr


*OLD KUALA LUMPUR*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/21209297591/




*NEW KUALA LUMPUR*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/14272544468

9 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13995243157/in/photostream/
Those red lights give some Tokyo vibe


----------



## QalzimCity

Melbourne
Melbourne skyline from St. Kilda by KhanSaqib, on Flickr

Sydney







[/url]
Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr

My OZ's fav skylines.
Perhaps all cities in this page are my sentimental favourites:cheers:


----------



## stop that

Lot of cheap poor quality towers in Kuala Lumpur. Thank god for the Petronas as the rest looks very benidorm/Sao Paolo like


----------



## QalzimCity

^^Ill sooth ur itchiness with this sparkling LONDON pictures:cheers:



















London perhaps, one of my sentimental favourite as well...
But, in the race of best skylines, it just not there.


----------



## realitybites-u

stop that said:


> Lot of cheap poor quality towers in Kuala Lumpur. Thank god for the Petronas as the rest looks very benidorm/Sao Paolo like


I don't think so. I agreed that some part of KL does has a cheap and poor quality towers but that are mostly centralized in the old parts of Kuala Lumpur while the city center and newer built towers in Kuala Lumpur looks modern and impressive. For example Ilham tower which was designed by Foster Partners. Plus, there are many building that are currently under construction that have and impressive design like Fairmont KL and Four seasons just to name a few.


----------



## hunser

*New York City*

50 West St North View-2 by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


2015 Tribute in Light Trump SoHo by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


Trump SoHo North View by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Around KLCC has good skyscrapers with some quality. Agree that outside KLCC has less quality. 


Dont worry klcc area building alot new skyscrapers and few supertalls too. 

In fact in future KL looks better than singapore imo


----------



## hunser

Manhattan From Above by Mick Chester, on Flickr


Manhattan From Above by Mick Chester, on Flickr


Manhattan From Above by Mick Chester, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

stop that said:


> Lot of cheap poor quality towers in Kuala Lumpur. Thank god for the Petronas as the rest looks very benidorm/Sao Paolo like


Have you ever heard of the term "filler" ?


----------



## Hudson11

5 boroughs by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/741/21673033976_d8985089ee_k.jpg


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA








[/url]Selamat Malam #Jakarta #buildings #architecture #djakartadalamkamera #cityscape by c4212, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dpak/...dWF-xpsNjC-wtoXtT-xpsEBy-xqQZ3F-xnPVuJ-xk2yAP

View from kemang apartment ..kemang area and south jakarta by utepapuke, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA Mega Kuningan CBD









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joseh...HTE-xtTFPr-xJ51pW-xtTFH4-xtLWDw-wPnHow-xtLWzy

The Marriott, The Ritz and The Moon by Mukti Ariawan, on Flickr

Mega Kuningan Lighthouse by Mukti Ariawan, on Flickr

]Untitled by Omar Avendaño, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul



inno4321 said:


>


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

old vs new
Mid-Autumn Festival by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr



and singapore with haze invasion 
Panorama over Singapore by Lars Foss, on Flickr



night

Singapore Skyscraper by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

Chicago by Steve Richards, on Flickr


In the Jungle by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

From Empire by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

5 boroughs by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















by Ezairi


----------



## WingWing

Lets get Hai



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> 20150918-DSC05271 by jacky ding, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150918-DSC05264-Pano-2 by jacky ding, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Guangzhou


_DSC0905__DSC0916-12 images by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


_DSC0870__DSC0894-25 images by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


DSC09024 by Jessica D, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Chicago's art decos is untouchable...:cheers:

Hope the haze condition in both SG and KL will clear soon.:nuts:
Its more than a month already.:bash:


----------



## Dean_14

QalzimCity said:


> Chicago's art decos is untouchable...:cheers:
> 
> Hope the haze condition in both SG and KL will clear soon.:nuts:
> Its more than a month already.:bash:


You should be thankful for the 11 month of oxygen supply

instead of complaining for one month of haze. :nuts::nuts:


----------



## QalzimCity

Dean_14 said:


> You should be thankful for the 11 month of oxygen supply
> 
> instead of complaining for one month of haze. :nuts::nuts:



Haha... said vice president of a nation.:lol:

What he forgot, Malaysia is home to Oldest rain forest tropical jungle and quite size-able oxygen supply for its only 30 mil population and its (7mil) singaporean neighbors.We should be thankful to God instead of that country...


----------



## hacci

Dubai's designs are... just not nice.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Under the full moon by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Canton Pearl River CBD Panorama by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*



















http://www.a49.com/Project/Detail/13


----------



## Dj's_Aviation

I think HK has to win as much as many other cities around the world look great HK just stands out. With the mountain and the water surrounding the skyline it really is a postcard city.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Skyline by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Lake View by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

DUBAI: From the top sky Burj Khalifa - 555m above Dubai city by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

Very unbalanced skyline ...


----------



## streetscapeer

4 WTC-2 by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago from Montrose Point Bird Sanctuary [OC][3000x1807] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Guangzhou by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC_1061 by al smith, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

I think if HK had a megatall no one would doubt that's the very best skyline in the world.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Vergelf said:


> I think if HK had a megatall no one would doubt that's the very best skyline in the world.


A megatall really wouldnt enhance Hong Kong's skyline all that much. In my opinion, and Im sure many other peoples' opinion, Hong Kong's skyline is already better than that of any city with a megatall. Any skyline that relies on megatalls to prop up its image isnt a top skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Can't Take My Eyes Off You by ygchan, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

DP


----------



## skanny

HK needs more balance between HK island and Kowloon , more skyscrapers in Kowloon and Kai Tak reclamation lands would bring to HK an even more incredible waterfront from the two sides , Like what's doing Shanghai right now ...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


JH-4226 by ember42, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*- AERIAL VIEW :cheers:

KLCC3 by Zhen Ming Ng, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









0ubai Skyline v1.0 by mohd_rustam, on Flickr


----------



## nunyabizzness

skanny said:


> Very unbalanced skyline ...


Very much agree. That's my biggest beef with Dubai, and why I don't have it in my top ten, or even top 20 is because it seems like a collection of tall buildings in the middle of nowhere with no low or mid rise towers around them.


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Norwegian Memorial Hospital: A View From The West Side by gardeniac_hungma, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai-September by namhdyk, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


lunar eclipse over Manhattan by Sandeep, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*
*
Sathorn CBD and------------------------>>> Sukhumvit CBD
*









Aey SrirathSomsawat‎


----------



## atomx

*Tokyo 

Tokyo Skyline Dusk - From Above - Japan by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr
*


----------



## atomx

Tokyo 

Tokyo City Night View by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Seoul

Seoul by Clint Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## Currentboxoffice

Hong Kong is my favorite and best in the world


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand @ Sathorn Dristrict

*








Nathapon Rashkom‎









Pikhanet Pingza Thongkate‎


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand @ Sukhumvit Dristrict

*








Yongyut Charerntantanakul‎

Night scape by Orapin Joyphuem, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

*Shenzhen*

originally posted on gaoloumi by yayaow


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Skyline by JohnPickenPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC01080_1_2HDRPhotomatix-Edit-Edit.jpg by Jason Whitaker, on Flickr


----------



## wino

the close battle for top 10 has concluded in 2015!!
http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

Chongqing is the winner, with 2,000 points ahead.

and I thought Manila had a good chance! at least it passed over Singapore. :lol:

*10	15717 Chongqing	China	*
11	13753 Manila Philippines	
12	13415 Singapore




> kazpmk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know mathematical rankings can be controversial, but the World's Best Skylines Ranking by Egbert Gramsbergen and Paul Kazmierczak has been updated september 2014.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> Top 10
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Dubai
> 5. Tokyo
> 6. Shenzhen
> 7. Chicago
> 8. Guangzhou
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. Chongqing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOAH!! the spot for TOP 10 is one tough battle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10	*12794	*Chongqing	China
> 11	*12767	*Singapore	Singapore
> 12	*12725	*Manila Philippines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically, no change in rankings.. in the top 10.
> BUT Chongging barely hold on to the spot.. Next year's top 10 spot will be interesting, with 2 contenders!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the numbers for 2012?.. i just want to compare the changes.
Click to expand...


----------



## atomx

*Mahanakhon tower Bangkok 


*
*








*
*Picts By http://thinkofliving.com/2015/09/26/...-chan-sathorn/ __________________
MahaNakhon tower, Bangkok by Olivier Ortelpa, on Flickr
*


----------



## WingWing

does public housing with 20 storey able to reach the height of 90m?


----------



## SGSky

Taipei

After Typhoon - Night Taipei by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## WestonWoo

Cliff said:


> Why discuss something that has been discussed so many times before?
> 
> Lets use something like best skyline outside USA and China.


I also agree with you.


----------



## hunser

*New York City*


Mid-Town Manhattan Aerial by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr

South Central Park-looking south at 1500 ft over New York City by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


One World Trade Center-Lower Manhattan by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan captured earlier today with my Sony RX-100M2 by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shang to the Hai










Huangpu River (Shanghai) by Hao, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Dubai


Sheik Zayed Road by Fast Dove, on Flickr


Sheik Zayed Road by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Sunset overseeing Singapore CBD by tehhanlin, on Flickr


Watching the Fast Lane by Changsterr, on Flickr


----------



## Justinos

*Dubai*

Amazing Dubai Skyline From The Sea by Emanuele Frigo, su Flickr


----------



## luisgustavo

Créditos a sus autores
MEXICO CITY


----------



## luisgustavo

MY TOP LIST
1. Shangai
2. NYC
3. HK
4. Dubai
5. Chicago
6. Singapore
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Los Angeles
9. Toronto
10Frankfurt


----------



## JuanPaulo

I think the undisputed top 10 are (in no particular order):

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Hong Kong
4. Shanghai
5. Guangzhou
6. Shenzhen
7. Singapore
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Toronto
10 Dubai


----------



## dendenden

New York from Jersey [OC] [1600 x 1066] by Danny Rose, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC Skyline from Brooklyn by Tim Casey, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*








*Aey SrirathSomsawat *


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Omer


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/maxim4e4ek








https://vk.com/oleg_zeppelin








https://vk.com/id_185277842








https://vk.com/alex_ner


----------



## atomx

*ฺBangkok Thailand

*








Amorn PonJaroen‎


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Panaroma View of Singapore from Marina Bay by Witrian How, on Flickr

SINGAPORE by patrick roger, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*



Izzz said:


> From Keow Wee Loong FB https://www.facebook.com/uglykiwi
> :cheers:


----------



## eastwest2012

*AMAZING 6 SOUTHEAST ASIAN CITIES!* :cheers:

*SINGAPORE*

Singapore Flyer by eaj agatep, on Flickr


*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*

KLCC Dawn by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


*METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES*

Makati by Hub Hayag, on Flickr


*JAKARTA, INDONESIA*

Jakarta Interchange by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


*BANGKOK, THAILAND*

Bangkok Skyline and Lumpini park by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr


*HO CHI MINH CITY (SAIGON), VIETNAM*

Ho Chi Minh Skyline by tuper misc, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

City Gems by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## Bob the Labourer

I saw the NYC skyline in November 2001 (post 9/11)... Now, I love London but New York City's skyline was bigger and better than anything in the London Skyline... (This was of course, before The Shard/EU's tallest was built in London). - Still, NYC is probably the best skyline.

I've seen; The NYC one, the London one, the Philadelphia one, all awesome.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


15-6237 by George Hamlin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


image by Anton Mamine, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









P8260037.jpg by Angus Florance, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago, IL by Alan Light, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


20150918-DSC05264-Pano-2 by jacky ding, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Give me back the sun by Thomas T. H. Chan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai skyline by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr


----------



## Justinos

*New York City*

EMPIRE STATE OF MIND II by Beno Saradzic, su Flickr

*Tokyo*

Tokyo 390 by tokyoform, su Flickr


*Tokyo*

東京の夕焼け by Sandro Bisaro, su Flickr


----------



## hunser

New York by Ralph Welin, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Shanghai

http://i.imgur.com/ii0kzCm.jpg









http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/11120/111207453/4744140-4377533232-


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Benches Overlooking Manhattan Sunrise by Derek Boen, on Flickr


----------



## Reeyell

*Manila, Philippines*



Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> _panoramic_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jay Jallorina*


----------



## Surrealplaces

^^ Too bad that Shanghai shot is blurry, it's such a great angle.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Chicago skyline at blue hour by Bhushan Awate, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou 











by 一日三摄 - http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150827/1508270041da62b55cfb276e18.jpg


----------



## Jack Fruit

*JAKARTA* Timeline Sequences

*2008*










*2009*










*2010*








source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/f_l_e_t_c_h/6181311518


*2011*










*2012*








source : http://www.sonylin.net/photography/pictures


----------



## hkskyline

By *adrianchanlw* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Victory Road by Scintt, on Flickr


Electric City by A350WG, on Flickr

Elgrin Bridge by oom tommy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan from 82nd Street by Natalia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Those by ali kourany, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *waddle* from dcfever :


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai










The picture is not belong to me


----------



## JuanPaulo

Manhattan reminds me of Los Angeles in this picture. Weird angle of the Big Apple.



*New York City, USA*









Low Aerial Over Jersey City (PA101401) by Michael Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Central Park without a corner by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Wet Edge by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


35.jpg by CanOnTour, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

New York is unstoppable ... 


Manhattan Skyline by David Berry, on Flickr


Govenors Island and Manhattan by David Berry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Wonderful Willis Tower by Pete Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Reaching the sky by manjik.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Singapore Marine Bay by Artur Pauli, on Flickr


----------



## azey

nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ugly-fat/21968469508/in/photostream/


...


----------



## Surrealplaces

Little privacy.. by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Little privacy.. by Tony Shi, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/estherkt/


----------



## hunser

*Midtown Manhattan*


Straight Down 57th by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


Concrete Jungle by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## Ipsala

Wow, those last two NYC shots are straight up brilliant.


----------



## WingWing

singapore

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Hazy Singapore CBD from 1600ft by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Keppel Harbour by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Busan South Korea

Busan Marine City Sunset-3 by Roy Cruz, on Flickr

Busan Skyline, South Korea [1600x895] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Chengdu (one of the fastest developing city in China)

Chengdu Skyline aerial view by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

Chengdu aerial view by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

City Skyline by Pan Du, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tianjin (one of the most beautiful cities in china, they do resemble European cities)

天津Tianjin by 零钱 张, on Flickr

Tianjin Waking Up by Yishi Piao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kelvin_iverson3* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*










Picts By https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


A golden hue. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*

IMG_9984 by Huu Dang, on Flickr

Lumphini Park, view from Sofitel So Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. All the pictures are great! However, It would be nice if we all just post the "BEST" pictures of a city's skyline and not every low quality, low size picture that is available on the net. Also, it would be best if we limit ourselves to one picture per post and no pictures larger than 1600 pixels (I could cover my king size bed with some of the pictures on this thread :nuts: lol). With these general guidelines, we can keep the thread light and varied for everyone's enjoyment kay:


----------



## skanny

*Tokyo 
*


pinta084 said:


> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/fboyagi/63891432.html


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan/photos/a.278176095599043.65451.271713332911986/877746662308647/?type=3&theater



















http://www.peerakit.net/[/IMG]


----------



## atomx

^^ Bangkok Stunning so amazing city


----------



## hunser

Michael Lee
Michael.Lee.Pics.NYC


----------



## g.r.e.g.

Chicago


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong & Kowloon by Brisan, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC Skyline Sunset by gheckman, on Flickr


----------



## stevenu

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago, USA*


Walking along the shore. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


Blue Hour Friday ( Westside Edition) by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand 

*








Cr:คุณ Boy Wuttipong









ธวัชชัย กิจการ‎


----------



## streetscapeer

FW4A2714-2 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_6971 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto from the 75th Storey of One Bloor East [3872 x 2592] [OC] by Danny Rose, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Hard Edge by Ian Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Peak view - Hong Kong by Henri Markkanen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Kim Tian Green by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Gordon199871* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

HKKKK


Victoria peak by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Frederer* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

BUGIS+ and the CityScape... an update by William Cho, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


On a Clear Day You Can See Chicago by Tom Gill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

^ From Gary, Indiana?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ More likely taken from Michigan


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ More likely taken from Michigan


no, it was taken in Indiana. The photographer says it was from the Indiana Dunes Lakeshore, which is nearby Gary.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Shanghai, China


13 by Brian Ho Ho, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :banana:

_DSC8164-Nikon D800-Nikkor 28-300mm-WeiQiao Cha by Cha WeiQiao, on Flickr

MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That first KL picture is GREAT!!! :cheers:


----------



## atomx

Next


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*

" Rooftop " by drMJ128, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Manhattan and Lady Liberty by Mairi Bell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset Afterglow at Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


The Night at Central Business District II by A350WG, on Flickr

DSC_2288 by Ronnie Lee, on Flickr

Singapore Under Smoke Haze-3 by Russell Charters, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Three Icons of Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Awesome find Juan Paulo ^^

Here's another Chicago pic....albeit a little less exciting 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwpfae/


----------



## hkskyline

Juan Paulo - do you think that Chicago pic was taken by a drone?


----------



## WingWing

Using drone to take pic near to tall buildings might have risk of crash

Example:
http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20150723000142&cid=1103


----------



## hkskyline

That does not answer my question. Drone use is technically legal in the US although regulations are starting to tighten not because of the risk to buildings, but to aircraft.


----------



## wantrader82

Petronas Twin Towers Malaysia...


----------



## JuanPaulo

hkskyline said:


> Juan Paulo - do you think that Chicago pic was taken by a drone?


Not 100% sure but from looking at the set of pictures from the author it sure does look like drone work!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Blueish city by VicMeyer, on Flickr


----------



## andegwa

Nairobi Skyline​









source​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Skyline [OC][3187 x 1793] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

A little different than the typical Top of the roc shot.


Sea of lights by Tony Shi, on Flickr


432 Park Ave and Billionaire Row by Tony Shi, on Flickr


Big City Dream by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Sunrise over Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne


Melbourne by Night by Michael H, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai 14 by pb.11, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Tokyo Japan

Tokyo Panorama by Kwanchai Khammuean, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Bangkok Thailand

Golden Light by Kwanchai Khammuean, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DSC_0387 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


DSC_0475 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









https://www.flickr.com/photos/revit/19987061138/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thelittlestudio/16845464576/sizes/l

R0010505 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Looking towards Orchard from our balcony. Significantly less hazy tonight. by Sam Highley, on Flickr

Untitled by yangkuo, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*


Bangkok by Walter Pucher, on Flickr 

city (7) by Tamvisut Pradissap, on Flickr

Bangkok skyline by Tamvisut Pradissap, on Flickr


----------



## SGSky

Taipei

Taipei Skyline by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Bangkok looks the best as what it is now..
Or may become better with iconsiam and other small supertalls(300m+) ongoing.

But, the minute their megatall rama tower completed, be ready to lose the harmony...since most of their high rises are pretty petite/tiny.... they will have the Taipei and Tokyo effects... Now is the moment if u plan to enjoy bangkok most beautiful skylines setting.


----------



## QalzimCity

SGSky said:


> Taipei
> 
> Taipei Skyline by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


Is that real moon??? Or photoshoped?
I must say the picture is stunning.


----------



## atomx

QalzimCity said:


> Bangkok looks the best as what it is now..
> Or may become better with iconsiam and other small supertalls(300m+) ongoing.
> 
> But, the minute their megatall rama tower completed, be ready to lose the harmony...since most of their high rises are pretty petite/tiny.... they will have the Taipei and Tokyo effects... Now is the moment if u plan to enjoy bangkok most beautiful skylines setting.



But I think that what awaits now is. Click *Rama IX*


----------



## the spliff fairy

Lujiazui, Shanghai


Shanghai by pb.11, on Flickr


Shanghai 14 by pb.11, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Shanghai needs some _residential_ supertalls.  Would be neat to live that high up and look down at the city at 300m over even 400m.


----------



## QalzimCity

atomx said:


> But I think that what awaits now is. Click *Rama IX*


Yup...and I can't wait for it to rise....
Nice elegant design MEGAtall


----------



## hkskyline

By *TL2011* from dcfever :


----------



## Surrealplaces

golden night by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


_F3A0527.jpg by Cooper Smith, on Flickr


_F3A0824.jpg by Cooper Smith, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :cheers:

Panoramic City Center by vedd edd, on Flickr


My First 2015 Landscape Shot by yusri hussain, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

151024_5_4th_Day_Peak_Cheung_Chau_6595-Pano-2 by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21

I think for me, as far as favorability goes, I have always liked New York. I don't think the world has a more iconic skyline. It seems that in the time period between this moment and when I first browsed this thread (5 Years?), most people have either been between New York and Hong Kong or New York and Shanghai, with the occasional individual who favors Dubai over everything. Of course there are other orders of preference, but for the most part this has been the way I have witnessed. 
I think that New York has reigned for so long as the undisputed major skyline, that when Hong Kong started to build higher and more densely, people were enthusiastic about a sleeker and modern skyline, so I have never had reason to shut anyone down for liking Hong Kong. Afterall, it is an incredible skyline with tall buildings and a mountainous backdrop. It has a splendid harbor, and some good designs, but it also has some terrible low rises that are plain, repetitive, and cringeworthy. I think the same goes for Shanghai, and maybe it's partly true for The Biggle Apple too, but I have always been able to find something to respect in all these skylines.

1.New York
For me atleast, nothing compares. So much architectural history in a single city. It has several world tallest building title holders, including the longest title holder: The Empire State Building. The Historic World Trade Center (New and old) and wonderful landmarks like lady liberty and the beautiful bridges that connect Manhattan to the rest of the world. The density and street grid make it the most incredibly city I have ever seen. Im really excited to see how the two skylines of midtown and downtown develop. Central Park will and the other park ave towers will even out the awkwardness created by the pencil thin 432 Park Building. Hudson Yards is also in the works, and will make the city appear to have 3 different building clusters! Wow! I think there are so many possibilities with new york. Seeing the buildings so dense and tall in such a small area really help my mind to wander and ponder the possibilities. Right now the WTC is the focal point of Downtown, but maybe someday it will have a tight cluster that make it as imposing as the trio in Shanghai. Or maybe Jersey City will develop a respectable skyline, making the city reminiscent of Hong Kong. Far fetched? Perhaps, but the point is that there are possibilities here, and the market is certainly in place for big things to happen!

N.Y Love by Kevin Morales, on Flickr

A good example of the architectural diversity of Manhattan

Polar Midtown by Pete Tsai, on Flickr

May 05, 1948 - Empire State building, midtown Manhattan skyline. New York City by cobravictor, on Flickr

2.Hong Kong
This one is probably the most straightforward of any city on my list. I just really like it for density, size, modern look, the harbor, and the mountain backdrop. I just feel that it falls short of New York. 

Airplane over Hongkong by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

City Lights by William Chu, on Flickr

This does a good job at showing why I love and hate Hong Kong. Beautiful picture, but only a few gems in an endless landscape of horrible low rises

3. Chicago
Chicago is brilliant, but let's go ahead and start with the cons. For me I have always felt that chicago needs more height, and that it seems a little smaller compared to other cities I've been to. I also think that the CNA Building (you know...the red one) Is one of the biggest eyesores in any major US city. However, Chicago has so many things that it does right. The Natural setting of Chicago is so often overlooked on these types of lists! Come on! The Chicago River? Lake Michigan?! These make it so unique! I really wish I can emphasize this more. Lake Michigan is the reason that chicago can look like an urban paradise in the summer, and a lost city in the winter. It has a very unique Skyscraper canyon because of the Chicago River that is void in any other city. Not to mention the timeless classics like the Tribune Building, Wrigley Building, Hancock Tower, and Willis. Chicago may not be building as high as other cities, but the quality of the buildings are very high (especially the ones being built along the river right now). I think its hard to overlook one of the original skylines and I think it has plenty of room for growth!

Flying over Trump by Pete Tsai, on Flickr

Three Icons of Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr

Chicago by Zachary Andrews, on Flickr


4. Shanghai
The Shanghai Tower is one of the greatest architectural masterpieces built in the past few years, and I certainly would not have Shanghai as my fourth choice without it. In fact, I'm still a little uncertain about putting it so high on my list considering that the Shanghai Tower is one of 2 buildings in Shanghai that I actually like. You have to respect the awe of the tall 4 building grouping, but should a city really be held so highly for having 4 good buildings? I barely even like SWFC. I just think it looks tacky. Maybe if it had its original circle at the top as opposed to the handle. Still it is very tall and opposing and that cant be overlooked. Jin Mao is another favorite of mine, but thats where things change in this case. I know people will get on my back for this one, but I have always hated the Oriental Pearl. I just dont think it looks good. It never has to me. Ive always felt that it makes Shanghai look like a cheap carnival, although it really does give the city a focal point!

20150918-DSC05271 by jacky ding, on Flickr

5. Shenzhen
Ive included this mostly for the current size and the promised growth, oddly enough I have not included Guangzhou for the same reasons. I just am not quite a fan of Guangzhou yet. I would just like to reiterate that I DO NOT think that scale alone can make up the worth of a skyline.

深圳 by lok, on Flickr

(This is where it gets tricky)

6. Toronto
Just an all round good skyline with new development and a main focal point

Urban Gowth by Doug, on Flickr

7. Dubai
Not my things, but it does have the tallest building

Dubai Skyline by Elaine Williams, on Flickr

8. Kuala Lumpar
Petronas are dope af! (Although I am bitter about one thing…….all hail sears tower)
Kuala Lumpar, Malaysia by bernhard.koradi, on Flickr




9. San Francisco
A city better viewed in person. I can never find a picture that does the bay area justice

San Francisco by Di Rk, on Flickr

10. Seattle
If there was development here it would probably be my favorite because of natural setting

No predictions on game, but if you can read my mind you know who wins Superbowl 49. by Greg Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ i dont fully agree on your list plus some photos are from the last decade, but the presentation is kinda neat...
One thing above all, the NYC pictures!!!-bow down


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ What......Seattle and SF.......not at all proper listing....!


----------



## QalzimCity

Meanwhile in the land not that far away (based on today IT standards),
The 'peoples' give their full focus and attention towards what the 'King'(Petronas) has to say..


----------



## realitybites-u

^^

in the next couple of years, this view will changed dramatically! There will be two supertall and two megatall that will popping out from this view! :banana:


----------



## hkskyline

By *leungyin* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by maxschreier, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

View of lower Manhattan at dusk. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5738/22614461806_48a70b31bd_o.jpg


----------



## SGSky

SINGAPORE

Party Night by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

:drool:


----------



## WingWing

Blue Hour at People's Park Complex by tehhanlin, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/ratsm








https://vk.com/geomk
by Eroha

















https://vk.com/rooftopar


----------



## Raj20

One more Moscow:










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/hmelnitscky-evgeny/album/467474/view/1313976 | *Full Screen/High Resolution*


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*








Kiyoshi Hijiki‎











Payont Thanasatirakul‎


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*Baiyok sky tower 304 M








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack

Mahanakhorn tower 314M








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


IMG_9320a by Chris Austin, on Flickr


Manhattan Mid Town skyline by Nick Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Wish You Were Here by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Downtown from Midtown by Eric, on Flickr

Midtown East by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


When I Woke by Tim Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

tokyo 

Tokyo Skyline Dusk - From Above - Japan by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Tokyo Japan


Tokyo Government Building view by Anthony Santapaola, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Seoul

Seoul at night by Jeff Warta, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand


*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/zm9N82]Bangkok view from Baiyok Tower by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr[/URL]Bangkok cityscape at twilight, Thailand by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


Bangkok night panorama by Apisak Kanjanapusit, on Flickr

DSC_4545 by Cliff Au, on Flickr


Bangkok cityscape black and white style. by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China
*

IMG_6960 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


IMG_6956 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


IMG_7642 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by Max Krubsack, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

Sukhumvit
*


city (5) by Tamvisut Pradissap, on Flickr

city (7) by Tamvisut Pradissap, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Chicago @ Night by souravzzz, on Flickr

Vibrant colours of Chicago by rol-and, on Flickr

123114_13_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto


Toronto by Kevin Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Furtherest Building on the Island by Bibek Singh, on Flickr


----------



## RisenTall

This could be the first and oldest "World's Best Skyline" in the city of ‪Shiban‬ in ‪Yemen‬ 






Source: https://www.facebook.com/SkyscraperVideos


----------



## WingWing

Electrobank by HakWee, on Flickr


Boat Quay at Singapore River by gintks, on Flickr


The Starting Point of Little India by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking

highrise ranking for 2015


----------



## hkskyline

By *ahyuen70* from dcfever :


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



3darchitect said:


> Kuala Lumpur City during sunrise by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Central Park and Columbus Circle by Noel Y. C., on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



























by Алексей Гуляев


----------



## atomx

*ฺBangkok Thailand*










Bangkok Sunset Cloud 47 by macca c, on Flickr









Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


up high 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Financial Center, Singapore by Dennis.Liang86, on Flickr


Sleepless Singapore by Dennis.Liang86, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

*Kuala Lumpur*

Concrete Jungle by Junhui.k, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> Central Park and Columbus Circle by Noel Y. C., on Flickr


Awesome Central Park foliage!


----------



## sepul

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## WingWing

Sydney



nameless dude said:


> *Sydney*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://assets.ssir.webfrontcms.net/..._propertyimages/3m5088d2dgsgwk80ws8k8080c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/629/22515786898_67ee8ff478_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://edge.alluremedia.com.au/uploads/businessinsider/2015/11/LAFORET-Sydney-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....6_10154324856134502_2306688520133097376_o.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing Sydney! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


IMG_9793s by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

'There's so much beauty when your eyes lay lost in all the city lights.' Singapore City Nightscape Night Photography Jubilee Bridge Esplanade Drive Singapore by Stanley Chee, on Flickr

Marina Bay Skyline by Nazim Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*










*Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack*


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand



Bangkok cityscape at evening light, Thailand by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


Oct 2015 Bangkok by 李 庭歡, on Flickr Ploenchit area 
*


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand
*








Photo Credits : https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan/...662044/?type=3


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Superficial 浮光掠影 by Dennis.Liang86, on Flickr


Stretch by Dennis.Liang86, on Flickr

View of Marina Bay by Christopher Arnaud, on Flickr

Singapore River by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *BoeingAirbus* from dcfever :


----------



## lochinvar

atomx said:


> *Bangkok Thailand
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credits : https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan/...662044/?type=3


What a ghastly-looking building.


----------



## atomx

lochinvar said:


> What a ghastly-looking building.


^^^^

Mahanakhon Tower in Sathoen dristrict BKK









Home Buyers


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*









Guangzhou Pearl-river CBD Panorama by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr










Pearl-river CBD by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JuanPaulo said:


> Chicago skyline by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr


wahaha it's looks so NYC in my mind, what a good skyline Chicago kay:

not the best skyline in the world, just want to share a pic from my "small" city Jakarta :


the picture isn't belong to me :cheers:


----------



## Dito Roso

^^
It maybe not the best or largest in term of skyline but Jakarta is not a small city. 
Jakarta recognized as the 2nd largest megacity after Tokyo and 8th largest metropolitan in the world.

JAKARTA - A small part of the city skyline from afar..


Dito Roso said:


>





Jack Fruit said:


> JAKARTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original photo : Mario Putra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original picture : Gika Pradhana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original picture : Gika Pradhana


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Found this photos in the Moscow-IBC thread:


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

^^
Moscow ?


----------



## WingWing

singapore


Urban Mirage by draken413o, on Flickr


The Surge by draken413o, on Flickr


Looking at the sunset by BP Chua, on Flickr


Drained - 2015 #proxienubs #singapore #chinatown #peoplesparkcomplex #oldbuildings #down #nikon #nikond7200 #nikond7200photography #nikonphoto_ #nikonphoto #instagood #instalike #love #streetphotography #reflections #aftertherain #cityscape #cities #singa by Kelvin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Tokyo


東京 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

The tallest in Japan is the white tipped one in the background, Mt. Fuji.


----------



## desertpunk

*Melbourne*


DSC00007 by James Stepney, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Freedom Tower Sunset by Michael Scicolone, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *astar_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


151108_HK_0051 by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

Can't deny the unmistakable, mighty Detroit. The lights are comin back on yall!


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


dawn by rol-and, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr
> 
> Lumiose Azure by Jon Chiang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Day One by fad3away, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kelvin_iverson3* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*









Bangkok Metropolis by กรกฏ สำราญไชยธรรม, on Flickr

https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/?fref=photo


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*








[/url]Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *adrianchanlw* from dcfever :


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


The Derelict Immigrant Waiting Area by Elizabeth Wake, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

BANGKOK THAILAND









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22568567583/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22701787265/sizes/h/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai - Misty Afternoon by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

*TOKYO *(from the bay) 




































http://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2


----------



## Uaarkson

Tokyo is bland. =\


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
View of Marina Bay by Christopher Arnaud, on Flickr


SG Heart Map by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

Uaarkson said:


> Tokyo is bland. =\


Not compared to Singapore, which gets more than 50% of the posts in this thread.


----------



## WingWing

MarshallKnight said:


> Not compared to Singapore, which gets more than 50% of the posts in this thread.


Abit exaggerated huh

I agree singapore is often posted here but most of times one or two post per page. 


One page consist of 20 pages that means 5-10% of this thread. 



If want to comment at least comment wisely


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ Obviously it's hyperbole. The point remains: there are several equally or more deserving skylines that get way fewer photos in this thread than Singapore.


----------



## WingWing

But its a truth that tokyo skyline looks rather bland due to similar grey color


Yes other skylines also deserve equal chance to be posted here. U may post ur favorite city here too. I post singapore because i feel singapore is among the top 5 world best skyline.


----------



## Avatar

HK, simply stunning in every respect.









Source : http://www.flickr.com/people/kmdd/


----------



## Montanini

Tokyo, nice!


----------



## Hudson11

Hong Kong


Honh Kong panorama by Pavel Dvorak, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

As for HK and NY, HK Island and Manhattan alone can already present an iconic skyline. What more with Kowloon or NY's outer boroughs!


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*



*https://www.facebook.com/eak.luangpuch?fref=nfCity Scape up Charoen Krung by Dax Ward, on Flickr
*


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Chicago-632-Pano by Gordon Tannahill, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*









http://www.penangfoodforthought.com/2015/04/one-day-pilot.html

Kuala Lumpur Blue Hour by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

View of Union Square Holiday Market. Tonight, Empire State Building shines pink & white stripes for the 20th Annual Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*BANGKOK*



Farang Winter 2015 by emily dyan ibarra, on Flickr

Farang Winter 2015 by emily dyan ibarra, on Flickr

Farang Winter 2015 by emily dyan ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Nanjing.China*


----------



## WingWing

Wow nanjing grows so fast!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



























by eyzham


----------



## JuanPaulo

Can we give the Southeast Asian skylines a break on this thread? :bash:


----------



## hacci

:lol: i agree


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*










West End Avenue II by Joe Josephs, on Flickr


----------



## wino

JuanPaulo said:


> Can we give the Southeast Asian skylines a break on this thread? :bash:


But Manila hasn't been posting any yet... :lol:
should I start now?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


20151209004 by 刘同旭 Taylor-Lau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

wino said:


> But Manila hasn't been posting any yet... :lol:
> should I start now?


:runaway:


----------



## streetscapeer

In The Center of It All by Aleks Ivic, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC

LES by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> Can we give the Southeast Asian skylines a break on this thread? :bash:





Noooo we will give u a nightmare of asean skyline tonight lol


----------



## eastwest2012

*BANGKOK vs KUALA LUMPUR vs NEW YORK - TWIN SISTERS??* :cheers:

*BANGKOK*

Love my morning view of Bangkok from the treadmill! by Kim Cofino, on Flickr


*KUALA LUMPUR*

Kuala Lumpur Skyline 2015 by Azhar Kent, on Flickr

*NEW YORK*

Central Park in Autumn by Joe Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago [USA]*




























source: https://www.flickr.com/people/19006146/


----------



## Hudson11

- edit: dmca


----------



## desertpunk

*Singapore*


perambula by achresis khora, on Flickr


singapore nights by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Untitled by Daniel Berry, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

lights and paint_1 by Photomontage, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by https://www.flickr.com/photos/revit/


----------



## hkskyline

By *hangning* from dcfever :


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M O S C O W



Источник  куплен...


----------



## wino

Manila Philippines









credits to BBC


----------



## streetscapeer

NY

Central Park West by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(12.9.15)-River_Point-WEB-57 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR
*








by Shaiful









by Foong


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


canton by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Sugar Bar . Hong Kong by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Manila









Commercial and residential buildings are illuminated at dusk in the Makati district of Manila, the Philippines, on Wednesday, Nov. 18, 2015. Parts of Manila have been brought to a virtual standstill amid tight security for APEC, with police taking extra measures after last Fridays deadly terrorist attacks in Paris. Photographer: SeongJoon Cho/Bloomberg via Getty Images
November 18, 2015| Credit: Bloomberg


----------



## streetscapeer

NY

Wollman Rink in Central Park boasts a panoramic view of the Manhattan skyline. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Guangzhou looking amazing


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Sometimes I think Guangzhou's skyline is the #1 skyline in China, over Shanghai and Hong Kong. :runaway:


----------



## dendenden




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Wish You Were Here by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

City Lights by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Warning: Overload pics of a Tropical City









http://www.penangfoodforthought.com/2015/04/one-day-pilot.html
















[/url]Kuala Lumpur by AaronLam (文), on Flickr

*National Palace against KL Skyline*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/100540438

*Old Town part of KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/23452336172/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

*The Big Smoke*









Courtesy of A Frame Studio


Cloudy by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Toronto is getting really impressive!


----------



## streetscapeer

Shadow by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

Textures by Tim Drivas, on Flickr

View of lower Manhattan and One World Trade Center at dusk tonight. by javansg, on Flickr

Downtown's Little Window to Midtown by Tony Shi, on Flickr

There's a beautiful sky tonight. by RJ DiBella, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hong Kong


My first SOL of 2013 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

live together by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Golden Moment by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## wino

wino said:


> ^^ Shenzhen only, growing by *137.9%* (2009-1014) Effectively doubling it's skyline in this period.
> 
> (if based on info above - Info on Chengdu, Shenyang and Tianjin is not complete for the 6 years)
> 
> Next to 1. Shenzhen is
> 2. Manila 92.86%
> 3. Jakarta 87.41%
> 4. Singapore 65.87%
> 5. Guangzhou 65.59%
> 6. Toronto 63.67%
> 7. Dubai 63.34%
> 
> 
> 
> But if Points are to be the criteria.. the highest points increase are (for 6 years)
> *only those with complete info
> 1. Shenzhen 10,926 points (Adding one Kuala Lumpur to its skyline in just 6 years!!!)
> 2. Dubai 9,661
> 3. Shanghai 7,649
> 4. Guangzhou 6,800
> 5. Manila 6,127
> 6. Hong Kong 5,464
> 7. Singapore 5,070
> 
> 
> I created a spreadsheet that tabulates all the info above. So interpretation would be easier.
> 
> I think it is safe to say that, "Manila is growing on par with Chinese cities"



I did these comparisons last year.. i think it's time to update it. 

*World's fastest growing skylines 2009-2015*

*largest Points increase*
1. Shenzhen	13,271
2. Dubai 10,460
3. Guangzhou	8,662
4. Shanghai	8,401
5. Hong Kong	7,706
6. Manila	7,155
7. Chongqing	6,868
8. Jakarta	6,165
9. Tokyo	5,876
10. Singapore	5,718

*Percentage growth*
1. Shenzhen	167.50%
2. Jakarta	110.29%
3. Manila	108.44%
4. Guangzhou	83.55%
5. Toronto	80.09%
6. Moscow	79.12%
7. Chongqing	77.61%
8. Seoul 74.82%
9. Singapore	74.29%
10. Dubai	68.58%

Disclaimer: Scores are mainly based on data from this website from 2009-2015 http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## wino

and again to put things in perspective..

in only 6 years these cities..... !!
1. *Shenzhen	*added one Singapore
2. *Dubai *added one Toronto
3. *Guangzhou	*added more than one Moscow
4. *Shanghai *added more than one Moscow
5. *Hong Kong* added more than one Moscow
6. *Manila* Added one Beijing
7. *Chongqing* Added one Miami
8. *Jakarta* added one Abu Dhabi
9. *Tokyo	*added one *MUMBAI* <<<<<<<<<< special highlight on our favorite skyline
10. *Singapore	*Added one Istanbul


----------



## wino

Shenzhen's rapid growth is astounding!

Someone post Shenzhen's skyline!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Skyline by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

wino said:


> Shenzhen's rapid growth is astounding!
> 
> Someone post Shenzhen's skyline!




*Shenzhen, China*


賽格廣場 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


*** by Justin Wolfe, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> I did these comparisons last year.. i think it's time to update it.
> 
> *World's fastest growing skylines 2009-2015*
> 
> *largest Points increase*
> 1. Shenzhen	13,271
> 2. Dubai 10,460
> 3. Guangzhou	8,662
> 4. Shanghai	8,401
> 5. Hong Kong	7,706
> 6. Manila	7,155
> 7. Chongqing	6,868
> 8. Jakarta	6,165
> 9. Tokyo	5,876
> 10. Singapore	5,718
> 
> *Percentage growth*
> 1. Shenzhen	167.50%
> 2. Jakarta	110.29%
> 3. Manila	108.44%
> 4. Guangzhou	83.55%
> 5. Toronto	80.09%
> 6. Moscow	79.12%
> 7. Chongqing	77.61%
> 8. Seoul 74.82%
> 9. Singapore	74.29%
> 10. Dubai	68.58%
> 
> Disclaimer: Scores are mainly based on data from this website from 2009-2015 http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


I'm a bit surprised Toronto missed the top 10 in the 'largest points increase'. What was the total? I'm guessing around 4,000 or 4km of high-rise construction (not including the 1st 90m of each building). Would it have qualified as the biggest points increase outside Asia?


----------



## isaidso

streetscapeer said:


> Toronto is getting really impressive!


It's getting there for sure. Another 7-8 years of construction and it will all start coming together for the downtown. At ground level it still needs a bit of work; especially on Yonge.


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


NYC Nightscape by Eric Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> I'm a bit surprised Toronto missed the top 10 in the 'largest points increase'. What was the total? I'm guessing around 4,000 or 4km of high-rise construction (not including the 1st 90m of each building). Would it have qualified as the biggest points increase outside Asia?


Ill post it tomorrow. My compilation is in my PC at work.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/629/23725723711_f9e404a55a_k.jpg









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/586/23071287773_eb07bc8a9c_h.jpg


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Fly over Moscow by Olga D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly over Moscow by Olga D, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

Are these data based on quantity or both quantity and height?


----------



## Dito Roso

wino said:


> and again to put things in perspective..
> 
> in only 6 years these cities..... !!
> 1. *Shenzhen	*added one Singapore
> 2. *Dubai *added one Toronto
> 3. *Guangzhou	*added more than one Moscow
> 4. *Shanghai *added more than one Moscow
> 5. *Hong Kong* added more than one Moscow
> 6. *Manila* Added one Beijing
> 7. *Chongqing* Added one Miami
> 8. *Jakarta* added one Abu Dhabi
> 9. *Tokyo	*added one *MUMBAI* <<<<<<<<<< special highlight on our favorite skyline
> 10. *Singapore	*Added one Istanbul


^^ No Bangkok ?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*









2015_11_HKG_066, by Sebastian Stephan Thiel, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Dito Roso said:


> ^^ No Bangkok ?


Bangkok didn't make it in the top 10 fastest growths.


----------



## Jay

I'm surprised NY and Toronto aren't in the top 10 :/


----------



## wino

^^ Asia is just rolling! but Both made it in the top 15
Bangkok as well



isaidso said:


> I'm a bit surprised *Toronto *missed the top 10 in the 'largest points increase'. What was the total? I'm guessing around 4,000 or 4km of high-rise construction (not including the 1st 90m of each building). Would it have qualified as the biggest points increase outside Asia?


Yes! *TORONTO is first outside Asia*!! 
actually only 4 are outside Asia.

here is the longer list

1. Shenzhen	13,271
2. Dubai	10,460
3. Guangzhou	8,662
4. Shanghai	8,401
5. Hong Kong	7,706
6. Manila	7,155
7. Chongqing	6,868
8. Jakarta	6,165
9. Tokyo	5,876
10. Singapore	5,718
11. Seoul	5,383
12. *Toronto	*4,848
13. Kuala Lumpur	4,518
14. Bangkok	4,492
15. *New York* 3,961
16. *Moscow* 3,490
17. Nanjing	2,437
18. Beijing	1,737
19. Osaka	1,487
20. *Chicago* 1,404


Eastern *Asia *= 10 cities
South East *Asia *= 5 cities
Middle East *Asia *= 1 city
Europe = 1 city
North America = 3 cities


----------



## wino

Manila


----------



## QalzimCity

=wino;129419396] Asia ist rollin! but Both madeTt inFT the top 15
Bangkok as well



Yes! *TORNTO is first outside 
actually only 4 are outside Asia.

here is the longer list

1. Shenzhen	13,271
2. Dubai	10,460
3. Guangzhou	8,662
4. Shanghai	8,401
5. Hong Kong	7,706
6. Manila	7,155
7. Chongqing	6,868
8. Jakarta	6,165
9. Tokyo	5,876
10. Singapore	5,718
11. Seoul	5,383
12. Toronto	4,848
13. Kuala Lumpur	4,518
14. Bangkok	4,492
15. New York 3,961
16. Moscow 3,490
17. Nanjing	2,437u
18. Beijing	1,737
19. Osaka	1,487
20. Chicago 1,404


eastern Asia = 10 cities
South East Asia = 5 cities
Middle East Asia = 1 city
Europe = 1 city
North America = 3 cities[/QUOTE]

wow.!16 asians made it.
problem wiv this kind of data, they foregone aesthetic value*


----------



## wino

QalzimCity said:


> =wino;129419396]
> wow.!16 asians made it.
> problem wiv this kind of data, they foregone aesthetic value


why is it a *problem*, when everyone understands the criteria of the list very well?


aesthetics cannot be measured.. it will be more of a problem if it is included IMO. 
(although some lists included that.. refer to that if you don't like this one)
The pointing system is strictly for "what can be measured", mainly Height and quantity. IF one doesn't understand this, then they shouldn't even bother commenting about the list and refer to some other lists or better yet create their own.


AGAIN, for those who missed it..
the source of the pointing system is from this website http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
Please refer to the rules of the pointing system.


----------



## Blackhavvk

wino said:


> ^^ Asia is just rolling! but Both made it in the top 15
> Bangkok as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! *TORONTO is first outside Asia*!!
> actually only 4 are outside Asia.
> 
> here is the longer list
> 
> 1. Shenzhen	13,271
> 2. Dubai	10,460
> 3. Guangzhou	8,662
> 4. Shanghai	8,401
> 5. Hong Kong	7,706
> 6. Manila	7,155
> 7. Chongqing	6,868
> 8. Jakarta	6,165
> 9. Tokyo	5,876
> 10. Singapore	5,718
> 11. Seoul	5,383
> 12. *Toronto	*4,848
> 13. Kuala Lumpur	4,518
> 14. Bangkok	4,492
> 15. *New York* 3,961
> 16. *Moscow* 3,490
> 17. Nanjing	2,437
> 18. Beijing	1,737
> 19. Osaka	1,487
> 20. *Chicago* 1,404
> 
> 
> Eastern *Asia *= 10 cities
> South East *Asia *= 5 cities
> Middle East *Asia *= 1 city
> Europe = 1 city
> North America = 3 cities


How about Xiamen?
I do not know how to calculate growth. But I see that for a year he has risen from 52 to 31 positions.


----------



## wino

Blackhavvk said:


> How about Xiamen?
> I do not know how to calculate growth. But I see that for a year he has risen from 52 to 31 positions.


Sorry.. I only saved data for the top 25..
If i could get the old links i could do the entire list...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Brown Skyline by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## akif90

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Shaiful


other part of KL








^^


----------



## akif90




----------



## streetscapeer

Manhattan bajo la niebla by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC

Blazing NYC Sunset by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline, Clear Day by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Photographer's Block by worldbefree (wbf), on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

:cheers:


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhatan East 22nd Street Flatiron District by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

New York, New York is everything they say, there's no place that I'd rather be!

Manhattan by Robert Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto


Lakeside View of Toronto Skyline by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Hallelujah by tterencechung, on Flickr

View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


City gates by Lupu Ionut, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Guangzhou*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai by HS Nanuru, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago [USA]*


Iced skating Chicago by Lupu Ionut, on Flickr


Chicago skyline by Enrico Lachin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Shanghai
Shanghai ❤ by Civil Engineering Discoveries, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Peter Kirkeskov Rasmussen, on Flickr

DSC09720 bea by Frank Hanus, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul

Seoul (1920x1200) by Lolo Letreize, on Flickr

20151117_145227-01 by Patrick Park, on Flickr

Seoul-Night View-Ansan-South Korea by Michael Mellinger, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Busan
Dongbaek Giants by m_travels, on Flickr

Busan Skyline, South Korea [1600x895] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taipei
_R8A9706 by 展旭 吳, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Melbourne
Melbourne in shadow by Gavin Haberfield, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline by Éole Wind, on Flickr

Melbourne-7264 by Afterglobe, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Untitled by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Christmas Charitrees by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


DSC02580-Pano-2 by maybe_83, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC 2015 00847 by Sebas Adrover, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


A view of the 8th hole from the tee by LET, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

nyc


Downtown from UES by oakgiant, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

A city in the jungle!









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51220573&postcount=679


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago Skyline Panorama on Digitalarchfab


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


This Is Hong Kong by Andy Yeung, on Flick


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
NightView of Marina Bay by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr

Orchard Night View by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


Chicago IL by Miguel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Untitled by Billy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Yes, Toronto is a waterfront city. by Michael Leckman, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

New York - the BIG 3. 

http://www.luxurylondon.co.uk/article/432-park-avenue-new-york-s-tallest-residential-building


----------



## Hudson11

Hong Kong


Electric City by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

City Life by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Guangzhou

canton by lok, on Flickr

珠江新城 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

CBD by Yanming84, on Flickr

Panoramic view at Singapore City Central by Efren Claro, on Flickr

Singapore City by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Sunrise over the city that never sleeps by Malinda Rathnayake, on Flickr


----------



## azey

Petronas Towers by Mark Jekabsons, on Flickr









[/url]Chasing the Light by Hakiim Mislam, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC *


NYC from Brooklyn by Carrie Tucci, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

^^^^^^


----------



## Soriehlam

Magnificent POV


----------



## Jay

NYC :drool:

Can't believe the boom is only starting...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_6111a by Malcolm Wesselink, on Flickr


----------



## azey

My Maiden Flight - DJI Phantom 3 Pro by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


panoramic HDR Chicago, Illinois by solomon Zaraa, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Pyongyang



ThatOneGuy said:


>


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Auswahl NYC-60.jpg by Carsten Arsten, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Xmax 2015-007 by Charles Luk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> as usual chongqing looks like polluted and 'slight filthy'. but i have to praise their skyline looks great, definitely top 5 in Greater China


Chongqing's geographical location makes it prone to fog, which was a major reason why the Japanese couldn't overrun it during WWII.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ *Chongqing, China*


Cement Forest of Chongqing by 陈昊添Miles, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*The Petronas is giving her blessing for a brand new year spirit*











2016-KLCC-New-Year-Countdown-mk3 by tang yiming, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/24055446486/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/628/6281856.html


----------



## WingWing

Rare pic ^^


Very nice.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* - denser and denser every year


DSC_0555 by Matthew Ratzloff, on Flickr

Brooklyn Booming


DSC_0397 by Matthew Ratzloff, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Bangkok

Bangkok by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul

Discover the Land of Skyscrapers and Nightclubs: South Korea by Self Drive Trips, on Flickr

Gangnam, Seoul. by Jinho Kim, on Flickr

@Namhansanseong, Seoul by Hyungcheol Kim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Beautiful clouds and sky. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


2016年魔都第一缕光 by wei wei, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

One World Trade standing tall by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *johnchan2011* from dcfever :


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Amazing Seoul ( so dense), identical twin to Tokyo

*And bow down to my Shanghai... pic above really shows it is literally out of this world..
Like an ideal perfectly built 'SimCity' or 'CitiesXL' city comes to life! *


----------



## buenosaireseze

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Buenos Aires is dense!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC_6085 by James Xue, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A Winter Sunrise Over Hong Kong by tyler sprague, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/23564205693/


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


IMG_3095-2 by michael.piccolo, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*^^Great big boys!

here comes the little kid KL strutting his charm *




























by eyzham


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


FlyNYON-135-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sg

Light of the City by Fuk Yea, on


----------



## hkskyline

By *albert Lee* from dcfever :


----------



## CHINA0086

*Guangzhou*


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen*


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA



mohamad adityo said:


> Jalan Satrio






Bluemooncm78 said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/Bt26uU]





Bluemooncm78 said:


> IFC2-P10939 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr











Photo by : Toto Boerham


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago [USA]*


Chicago helicopter tour 2.jpg by Anne Petersen, on Flickr


Chicago helicopter tour 3.jpg by Anne Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


2016_New York City_#00002 by Liao. Hero, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M O S C O W



17-18: Renaissance Moscow Towers | 337м 75э | 289м 62э |


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Hope Flyerway by draken413o, on Flickr


Singapore City Panorama by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


DJI_0124 by circleline4, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta

The Concrete Jungle by Mukti Ariawan, on Flickr

#Jakarta skyline from the #SkyeBar at #BCATower. #Big_shotz #cool_capture_ #dream_image #epic_captures #exklusive_shot #exploringtheglobe #ig_mood #ig_shotz #igworldclub #igglobalclub #ig_captures_nature #ig_exquisite #jaw_dropping_shots #magicpict #mas by Mahesh Acharya, on Flickr

Jakarta at night by adnan ali, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Melbourne

The most 'liveable' skyline in the world! by KhanSaqib, on Flickr

Melbourne Lights Up by Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Beijing

City buildings at sunset by Stephen Belling, on Flickr

#cityscape #skyline #city #beijing #architecture by 彩南川, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Metro Manila

Cluster of Buildings in Makati Area by Mark Gio Amoguis, on Flickr

Manila Skyline by Derek, on Flickr

In Bloom by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul

Seoul is a thriving metropolis that offers unforgettable nightlife for all tastes by Eats & Retreats, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea [1024x548] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Panorama of Seoul City, South Korea. by Nattanai Chimjanon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Busan

Haeundae is an area that is incredibly popular with expats in the city of Busan by Eats & Retreats, on Flickr

#busan #haeundae #beach #city #korea by Seongi Min, on Flickr

Heaundae Beachie, Busan SKR by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Veins of the City by Chris Cusick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The new supertall in Seoul looks quite nice but a bit out of the way - not in Gangbuk or Gangnam's traditional cores.


----------



## hkskyline

Winter Sunrise Over Hong Kong by tyler sprague, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hong Kong

00000323 by Tim Vickerman, on Flickr

Hong Kong at night seen from Victoria Peak by dave stamboulis, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Learned a lot,Thank you.


----------



## WingWing

Probably they plan the cbd so its easy to get around through public transport

Moreover american cities CBD are planned back in 20th centuries, hence did not consider wide roads as they didnt expect car population to grow much


----------



## hkskyline

The planners definitely have transit in mind when they develop grand new city centres, such as the one in Guangzhou and in other large cities. They look more deliberate than the historic centres given the development happened at around the same time and didn't have time to organically fill in itself.


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago [USA]*


Chicago Skyline from South by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline by Andrew Horne, on Flickr


Chicaglow!!! by Seth Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Tokyo


----------



## SoaD

^^ Huge!


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE


Convergent by Randy, on Flickr



christos-greece said:


> Singapore Whites by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Airfield / Chicago Skyline by O'Hare Intl Airport, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

IMG_8838 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8841 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

The skylines of New York and Chicago are easily the worlds first and second best skylines, respectively. Theyre so grand yet so dignified, and they showcase highrise architecture from so many different eras.


----------



## dendenden

TheIllinoisan said:


> The skylines of New York and Chicago are easily the worlds first and second best skylines, respectively. Theyre so grand yet so dignified, and they showcase highrise architecture from so many different eras.


New York is spanking the rest of the world right now, except for Shanghai, IMO.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

dendenden said:


> New York is spanking the rest of the world right now, except for Shanghai, IMO.


Shanghai has a very nice skyline, but New York is in a league above it.


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Untitled by lkaloti, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

TheIllinoisan said:


> The skylines of New York and Chicago are easily the worlds first and second best skylines, respectively. Theyre so grand yet so dignified, and they showcase highrise architecture from so many different eras.


Though new york can be 1st but definitely not an easy triumph over hk and shanghai


I would still rate chicago as 4th skyline. I would put hk 2nd for its massive density with tall buildings and shanghai for scifi pudong skyline. To some, they might not like NY skyline due to brown apartments and old buildings from mid 20th centuries. 


Chicago isnt really wow to me.


----------



## dendenden

WingWing said:


> Though new york can be 1st but definitely not an easy triumph over hk and shanghai
> 
> 
> I would still rate chicago as 4th skyline. I would put hk 2nd for its massive density with tall buildings and shanghai for scifi pudong skyline. To some, they might not like NY skyline due to brown apartments and old buildings from mid 20th centuries.
> 
> 
> Chicago isnt really wow to me.


Shanghai is a force to be reckoned with! I wish Hong Kong would build again! Let's cover the world! forget all this petty who has the best skyline stuff.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

Original Score by Gabrial900 



Gabriel900 said:


> Andreas
> 
> Crown to damn shinny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keso s


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


2015.12_Chicago_0235p by Andrew Day, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*Good Morning!*

*Ever growing KL skyline with almost 7km central city core (from supertall TM Tower to the world's tallest twin towers, KLCC)*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/22796663630/in/photostream/








[/url]7B4A8079 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/adaduitokla/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## QalzimCity

*PUTRAJAYA
-Washinton DC of Malaysia (with european city settings)
*


Masjid Tuanku Mizan , Putrajaya , Malaysia by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr

Federal Court of Malaysia by suria kencana, on Flickr

4. Menara EDITING copy by Nasrul Fujiwara, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE









https://flic.kr/p/BFy9is










https://flic.kr/p/D3nX79


----------



## akif90

*KL without PTT*


----------



## hkskyline

By *waddle* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*









_DSC6841__DSC6847-7 images by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

There's so many Singapore pics, and it's never once impressed me


----------



## JuanPaulo

dendenden said:


> There's so many Singapore pics, and it's never once impressed me


That is why I always insist that it is best to post one picture per post and only the pictures that BEST showcase the skyline. kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai by Sami Kontto, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Is it just me or does the cladding on most of the towers in Dubai look sort of cheap?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I actually think the buildings in this last picture have some of the best and most interesting cladding in Dubai. Other buildings do look like they have cladding that is not of the best quality.


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


highsnobiety (209) by Chahn Chung, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

in the last pic of dubai, i find it nice and elegant buildings 

unlike the others in dubai which is tacky


----------



## hkskyline

What part of town is that? Near the Marina? Seems so new I didn't even see the cranes when I visited a few years back.


----------



## Afro Circus

*Nairobi*



























Hempstone Wanjala photos


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


DSC00219-Edit.jpg by Vladislav Gomzyakov, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

hkskyline said:


> What part of town is that? Near the Marina? Seems so new I didn't even see the cranes when I visited a few years back.


I think is near the Burj Khalifa :dunno:


----------



## isaidso

Downtown Toronto still has so many spots ripe for intensification. The bits east of the CBD to the Don Valley I'm most fascinated by. When it starts to go vertical the downtown will start feeling a great deal bigger than it already does.


----------



## dendenden

#Newport #newjersey #waterfront #Manhattan #newyork #worldtradecenter #sunny by Meng Xu, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago [USA]*


Chicago Downtown by L. Felipe Castro, on Flickr



Chicago by L. Felipe Castro, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

great aerial shots! ^^


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


digitalFocus-20151212_124333 by AJ Patel, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung Taiwan


----------



## benKen

Taichung Taiwan


----------



## WingWing

Taichung growing fast on par with kaoshiung now


----------



## azey

KUALA LUMPUR SUNSET by hakimhasnul, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

*TOKYO*


Shinjuku Skyline by B Lucava, sur Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Manhattan much less frozen than this time last year. #manhattan #newyorkcity #newyork by b dubbs, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Nasrul


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

303ohio1701_021 by Chicago Home Photos, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, FRANCE*


_hosted on flickr_


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



dj4life said:


> Marina Bay by Yann Pinczon du Sel, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

*TOKYO*


Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









Source: flickr nightmare86










Source:https://flic.kr/p/CF6wWX


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/erocketship7/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*

Skyline by Jack Cao, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

benKen said:


> Kaohsiung Taiwan


Tuntex city my love
I don't remember the source but I've heard that it is pretty empty...


----------



## hkskyline

By *pcmadman* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

One World Trade Center at dusk. by Arturo Pardavila III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Guangzhou Skyline during Sunset by Magnus Maichle, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Hanging out in New York with @corehelicopters Fly the Best. #flywithcopterpilot #NewYorkNewYork #Copterpilot #manhattan by asafco, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#香港 #维多利亚港 #vitoriaharbour #DLUX #Leica #typ109 #HKG #HongKong by Dennis Wu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore










https://flic.kr/p/DdCaf9











Source: jsw3000 flickr









Source; jsw3000 flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Lao 









by Jerald


----------



## World 2 World

*360' KL Skyline video* :cheers:





by Naveer


----------



## KavirajG

Dubai














































Daniel Cheong Photography


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Downtown Manhattan by Oleg Gonik, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


堆栈3 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

desertpunk said:


> NYC https://flic.kr/p/DnV5s4 NYC 2. by Ryan Hallock, on Flickr


Man. This is the POV to watch all the NYC and Jersey development from. Pretty soon you'll be able to watch supertalls or near-supertalls rising on either side of downtown Manhattan, with the entire breadth of Midtown (from Hudson Yards to Billionaires Row to the Midtown East rezoning) rising in the background. The only thing you can't see from this vantage point is the booming Queens. 

But in a couple years, when seen from this point, I think NYC's place as #1 will be pretty incontrovertible.


----------



## JuanPaulo

MarshallKnight said:


> Man. This is the POV to watch all the NYC and Jersey development from. Pretty soon you'll be able to watch supertalls or near-supertalls rising on either side of downtown Manhattan, with the entire breadth of Midtown (from Hudson Yards to Billionaires Row to the Midtown East rezoning) rising in the background. The only thing you can't see from this vantage point is the booming Queens.
> 
> But in a couple years, when seen from this point, I think NYC's place as #1 will be pretty incontrovertible.


I thought the same thing. That is a great vantage point for a unified jersey, midtown, downtown and brooklyn skyline :cheers:


----------



## dendenden

MarshallKnight said:


> Man. This is the POV to watch all the NYC and Jersey development from. Pretty soon you'll be able to watch supertalls or near-supertalls rising on either side of downtown Manhattan, with the entire breadth of Midtown (from Hudson Yards to Billionaires Row to the Midtown East rezoning) rising in the background. The only thing you can't see from this vantage point is the booming Queens.
> 
> But in a couple years, when seen from this point, I think NYC's place as #1 will be pretty incontrovertible.


It's one of the few pictures that captures the scale of NYC! Absolutely fabulous! NYC has become so much more photogenic with all the new development!


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami*


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


303ohio1701_020 by Chicago Home Photos, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne from St Kilda by Rodney Topor, en Flickr


Melbourne by night (again) by Michael H, en Flickr


City of Light by Gavin Queit, en Flickr

*Sidney, Australia*


darling_harbour_sidney-wallpaper-1920x1080 by vahid hasanzadeh, en Flickr

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Palm Beach by Rob Deutscher, en Flickr


Gold Coast by Stevie Gill, en Flickr​


----------



## ainvan

*The City That Never Sleeps*

*Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind*






Manhattan by Brian Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

*TOKYO*


Bucht vo Tokyo by Marc Die Bude, sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai2 (251) by CARLOS MORALES, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Shanghai, China


----------



## benKen

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28806534.1073741897.1813785478&type=3&theater

Taipei Taiwan


----------



## JuanPaulo

Shanghai can sometimes look very "glassy". I like it kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Pearl River CBD, GuangZhou by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Manitopiaaa said:


> ^^ Absolutely gorgeous!


Agreed. Guangzhou is the skyline to be watched in the next 10 years.


----------



## Klugermann

*Santiago, Chile*


JB 18-135mm - Parque Bicentenario - Vitacura - Santiago - Chile-17 by John Bankson, en Flickr


JB 18-135mm - Parque Bicentenario - Vitacura - Santiago - Chile-13 by John Bankson, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Downtown Manhattan from Downtown Brooklyn by Alexandr Viniychuk, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai









Andrew Rochfort, http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=214000&page=5








Andrew Rochfort, http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=214000&page=5


----------



## hkskyline

By *CANDYCCL* from dcfever :


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Good Morning NYC by Kelly Hackney, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Oh My God , That's Hong Kong !! unbelievable ! great Photo, just can't beat that Photo at night look, now I change my Mind, Hong Kong # 1
Could you imagine how many people are there right now in all that Great Photo, make a guess, 3 Million ?, 4 Million ?, 5 Million ? , 6 Million ?, could be 10 Million:banana: or over that :nuts:, just in this one Great " Lovecity68 , Photo !! thanks and well appreciated , please add the city name on top of teach photo that shows a different City, Thanks and Great Job always and forever !! Thanks all !!




lovecity68 said:


> View from the Peak by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

New York East 79th Street by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung Taiwan


----------



## Oplot-M

*NYC*









http://photographers.ua/photo/midtown-963721/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


512mcclurg_016 by Chicago Home Photos, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01

Dubai has a really cool skyline.


----------



## kirta

1st time


----------



## kirta

*This my pic*

Hi guys,
This is my first time here.


----------



## kirta

*Dubai skyline*

I find really cool


----------



## kirta

*Using my pic*

Btw, who is using my picture up there with frame building


----------



## KavirajG

RandomDude01 said:


> Dubai has a really cool skyline.


It does...whether we can see it or not!
































































Dubai Fog by Daniel Cheong


----------



## WingWing

HK

Ozone by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

23. Small houses and skyscrapers seen from Amoy Street. Singapore. by Javier Azcoiti, on Flickr

Singapore by Ravindra Ramappa, on Flickr

s Jan26 Marina South Pier_Panorama2 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Dawn 6.55 am 15 January 2016 Singapore by Stanley Chee, on Flickr

Singapore special friends tour... by Michel van den Bovenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#Canon #CanonFullFramer #blackandwhite #bnw #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #bnw_society #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #photooftheday #bw #instagood #bw_society #igersbnw #bwstyleoftheday #monotone #monochromatic #noir #DiscoverHongKong # by Duncan Tang, on Flickr


#HarbourCity #iPhone #iPhone6 #blackandwhite #bnw #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #bnw_society #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #photooftheday #bw #instagood #bw_society #igersbnw #bwstyleoftheday #monotone #monochromatic #noir #DiscoverHong by Duncan Tang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago, USA


IMG_9135 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

View from the Balcony by Scott Pride, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


1720clark2702_026 by Chicago Home Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## KavirajG

Guangzhou, China

珠江新城 by lok, on Flickr

canton skyline night by lok, on Flickr

canton by lok, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> KUALA LUMPUR by ajib rahim felixthemira, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great collection of pictures on this page! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


IMG_1857 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## angelopolitan

México City, México 


Mexican Volcanoes by Skavoovee, en Flickr

Volcanes de México (Iztaccihuatl y Popocatepetl) by Skavoovee, en Flickr

0121161318 by kathryn, en Flickr
Chapultapec0058 by Nardella Photo Album, en Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Shanghai


Shanghai highways by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

Tianjin, China

aerial view of tianjin in nightfall by andy zhou, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Ezairi


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That is a new - and very interesting - view of the KL skyline. Thanks for posting! kay:


----------



## null

Guangzhou

Gaoloumi.com


----------



## hkskyline

By *HOLEEWAH* from dcfever :


----------



## KavirajG

Shanghai

The Bund & Pudong by Valentin Guidal, on Flickr

from Above by elmar bajora, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


IMG_1876 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Having been to shenzhen last year, i didn't impress with the skyline. I would rate guangzhou much higher than shenzhen. Atm, shenzhen not in my top 10 or maybe barely made it. 

The skyline is too spread, it doesnt blend well and lack of harmony


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









IMG_6403 by Jayson Cunha, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


I'm over NYC by Nick Parmar, on Flickr


Long Island City - ringside seats by Nick Parmar, on Flickr


Crosstown Traffic by Omar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong view by Antony Dickson, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

Shenzhen, China

IMG_1862 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


portrait by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China
*

IMG_4915 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by EZRY


----------



## WingWing

Happy Chinese New Year 










https://flic.kr/p/DF8sf3


----------



## hkskyline

View from The Peak by Saskia Bosch van Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

Imho NYC will always be No.1!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSCF0672 RAW by Duc Le, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Shanghai Tower :drool:

NYC is about to beast everyone by the end of the decade though.


----------



## KavirajG

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Kuala Lumpur Sunbathing by Mohd Jerald Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









MG_5765 by Jayson Cunha, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/an-digger/album/478912/view/1314741?page=2








https://vk.com/nyashhard








https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/super-sgera/album/509754








https://vk.com/id142265685








https://vk.com/id81118328

















https://vk.com/dmitriy_chernysh


----------



## WingWing

Nanchang



Eroha said:


>


----------



## QalzimCity

To, any chinese forumers here, i would like to embrace our differences by wishing u all, one big, prosperous red font of

*Happy Chinese New Year*


----------



## QalzimCity

*THE AMAZING DOHA, QATAR*


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Cruising The Neon River by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Subterranean by MarcusNg_, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_5503 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Sunset by Krzysztof Hanusiak, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong by Vilen G, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Untitled by Stefan Georgi, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

From the Sub forum...posted by Kony

https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1672/25011456562_f215286027_h.jpg


----------



## KavirajG

*Shenzhen*

Shenzhen skyline by olmofin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Guangzhou > Shenzhen


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









IMG_0249 by Olga, on Flickr


----------



## MRCQ




----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*

Kuala Lumpur by Roy T. Ilagsmoen, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/25136333455/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing Chongqing!!!! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Good Morning by Mat Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## thienthanh

to revise


----------



## redcode

*Taipei*









Source









Source


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Hell’s Kitchen NYC by Stefan Wenger, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


George Washington Bridge by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*The Six*

The Canadian Dream by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25140150646/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Which is the tall(est?) tower being built?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


High Above by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## Ekat

It's just a great style in architecture.
Loved Your city!


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung 高雄 Taiwan


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Downtown skyscrapers in the distance by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

Chicago skyline. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## azey

archilover said:


>


........


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

Singapore Skyline by Jeffrey Tan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto, Ontario, Canada-1 by fishwithme55, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Blue Haze by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

Sky-High by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Downtown Toronto Aerial by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

the curve of pujiang by danny hu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Parc Central, GuangZhou by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*KL, Malaysia*

Ray of Light of Kuala Lumpur by Hakiim Mislam, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

*Chongqing*

originally posted on gaoloumi by EngineYJ


----------



## ainvan

*NYC*


- Great view from the hotel - by Maxime Bastide, on Flickr


----------



## MunichSwiss

Bonifacio Global City, Manila, Philippines


----------



## WingWing

KL

Petronas Twin Towers by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta

Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

#Jakarta skyline from the #SkyeBar at #BCATower. #Big_shotz #cool_capture_ #dream_image #epic_captures #exklusive_shot #exploringtheglobe #ig_mood #ig_shotz #igworldclub #igglobalclub #ig_captures_nature #ig_exquisite #jaw_dropping_shots #magicpict #mas by Mahesh Acharya, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Financial District -the World of Money by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr

Haze City by Adi Sufyan, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline | Singapore Travel Photographer by gnohz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View of HK from King's Park. by adechazal2002, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Skyline by John Dale, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









P1110237.jpg by fm&cie, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

lowenmeister said:


> *Chongqing*
> 
> originally posted on gaoloumi by EngineYJ


This is sick man! :master: :cheers:


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai from the Metro by Kim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


珠江新城 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto


Snow Storm Aftermath by Kevin Cabral, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

I have many good pictures on my phone/laptop/ipad but I don't know how to post them
Can anybody help me please???


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago*


Chicago Seminar by David Marshall, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline by Jane Holman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *lkkpl* from dcfever :


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

ShangHIGH by Flavius Vesely, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Guangzhou is just incredible, best Chinese skyline, dense, tall, full of office towers, quality cladding and well designed buildings, fewer commieblocks, perfect.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



tim1807 said:


> Sin City by Kelvin Ong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


Shenzhen, Kingkey & Diwang Building by bashob86, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ginnynorton/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


A Cloudy Sunrise by Adam Oles, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

MBS by Raffles Place by singa.knight2000, su Flickr[/IMG]

Singapore, MBS by raffles place


----------



## singa-knight

Skyline by Buddha Tooth Temple by singa.knight2000, su Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hkskyline

untitled March 06, 2016- 28 mm - 1-3200 sec at f - 2.5 - ISO 100.jpg by Renaud A., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


East 93rd Street New York by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

Skyline with Gardens by the bay by singa.knight2000, su Flickr

Millenia Walk by MBS by singa.knight2000, su Flickr

Skyline by MBS by singa.knight2000, su Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_3832-kodachrome64 by Siu K.C., on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

Originally posted on gaoloumi by 自由高飞
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2680794&extra=page%3D1&page=1
resized some of the pictures







































































Originally posted on gaoloumi by Burj Khalifa
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2680973&extra=page%3D1&page=1


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

lowenmeister said:


>


Shenzhen is colossal. Looks like several skylines have been merged together to come to this. Wondering how it will look like in say 15-20 years. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York East 60th Upper East Side by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Northside Piers Williamsburg New York by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

D1010001 by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr

The Merlion, Singapore by Where Matt Goes, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Dramatic view from my balcony by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Gotham *Chicago* 


Wrigley Colors by Mister Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jessemh431

That has to be my favorite angle of Toronto!! Never seen it before and I immediately love that.


----------



## akif90

*KL CITY CENTRE VIEW FROM AMPANG*










*KL CITY CENTER VIEW FROM CHERAS*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


La Salle Road by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China
*

_DSC2242 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


IMG_8069 by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon river panorama 2016 của Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Dubai*


Burj Khalifa by Rita Balazs, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*



















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## singa-knight

Singapore
one of the best skylines by night

MBS by night by singa.knight2000, su Flickr

Super Trees by night by singa.knight2000, su Flickr

Art Science Museum by night by singa.knight2000, su Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









IMG_4260 by Jayson Cunha, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset in Hong Kong

Kowloon Peak 飛鵝山日落 by Eddie Yip, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago [USA]*


Chicago Skyline from South by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline by Jane Holman, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


NYC from Staten Island by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

The Palm - Dubai by Blasito GC, on Flickr

A futuristic city. by Jordi Corbilla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That last one is one of the best Dubai skyline pictures I have seen. Thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## Meowingtons

*BUENOS AIRES*​


----------



## NYCrulz

Look at my 2 babies!!! :drool::drool::drool:



Melonus said:


> *Chicago [USA]*
> 
> 
> Chicago Skyline from South by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr





JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> NYC from Staten Island by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ That last one is one of the best Dubai skyline pictures I have seen. Thanks for sharing kay:




I beg to differ

First pic is more awesome for me haha


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> First pic is more awesome for me haha


^^ I like both, however the first one is my favorite too...will definitely be a cracker in a few years! 

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo skyline by Chris Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> First pic is more awesome for me haha


Really? See, I always think the Dubai skyline is too linear. From most angles, it always looks like a string of towers lined up along a freeway. The skyline never shows good density because of this linear effect. From the view point of the second picture, you get the illusion of layering and density. That is why I like it. Plus since it is taken at street level it really gives you a sense of scale kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Happy Friday New York City by 999theo999, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Shanghai*


Shanghai Pudong by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC sunrise by Frozen Image Photography, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai - UAE


source: 9gag


----------



## singa-knight

singapore

20150731_6139 by singa.knight2000, su Flickr

20150731_6140 by singa.knight2000, su Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

JuanPaulo said:


> Really? See, I always think the Dubai skyline is too linear. From most angles, it always looks like a string of towers lined up along a freeway. The skyline never shows good density because of this linear effect. From the view point of the second picture, you get the illusion of layering and density. That is why I like it. Plus since it is taken at street level it really gives you a sense of scale kay:


I agree. It was refreshing to see an angle of Dubai that wasn't from Sheikh Zayed Highway or the marina for once.


----------



## SoaD

OMFG Dubai!!! :uh:


----------



## hkskyline

By *invention* from dcfever :


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















BY HAKIIM









BY NESRINE









BY NADE


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

IMG_1284 by Krists Luhaers, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


1428cleveland_004 by Chicago Home Photos, on Flickr


----------



## tokilamockingbrd

For me I like dense Skylines. I also don't like skylines where it is clear they are building supertalls just because and not because it makes sense in the local economy to do so, I like a skyline with marquee towers, but I find it unfocused when it appears that there are too many attempts to make that marquee tower. For these reason I do not like Dubai at all, also don't care for Shanghai (more to do with so many conflicting buildings). So with that aside my top 10. I will note if I have actually been there which usually helps my opinion (I have been to Shanghai, but not Dubai).

1. NYC. Not really that close, and once the new crop is complete the gap should grow (unless it makes it become too disorganized). Been there 3 times most recent last fall.

2. Hong Kong. Like the fact the skyline finds a balance between flashy and uniformity, also the towers rising on both sides of the harbor is amazing. Was there in 2015.

3. Chicago. Maybe biased here since I grew up near there, but coming from the south or west the effect of slowly rising buildings with a crescendo in the loop is wonderful, and then of course the lake views are amazing. 

4. Frankfurt. Never been there, but I like the way it looks in pictures. It almost has a calculated feel to it. Very dense, my favorite skyline in Europe. 

5. Guangzhou- Good example of being there helping. I dont particularly like it from pictures, but I went on a boat down the pearl river and the views are fantastic. The Pearl is a canyon in this city. Best designed CN tower in the world. IFC is classy as heck.

6. Seoul- Endless high-rises all around the city. Really the only place you can appreciate it is from the spectacular view from Seoul Tower atop mount Namsan. This a good example of a a city where densification required building high and its getting several marquee towers to fill it out. Been there at least 10 times all fairly recent.

7. San Fran- It has a nice cluster of towers combined with the bay views puts this high up there. Only was there when I had a long layover and went on a very quick tour of the city.

8. Shenzen- I have not been there, but from the pictures I like what I see. Sprawling yet a dense collection of towers, with several very sexy ones that stand out. 

9. Toronto- Not been there, but I the pictures. Once it gets a few marquee towers it could move quickly up the list, because to me thats all it is missing.

10. Between Tokyo and Paris (weird I know). I like the sheer enormity of Tokyo, and its endless high rises, but the views of Paris looking over the old city with La Defense in the background are really cool. I have not been to either so i would probably need to visit both to make up my mind.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

tokilamockingbrd said:


> 4. Frankfurt. Never been there, but I like the way it looks in pictures. It almost has a calculated feel to it.


It actually is kind of calculated


----------



## KavirajG

*Liuzhou, China*

liuzhou by Tang_Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Another chongqing or shanghai in making


Surprised with liuzhou development. Nice


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


_DSC2434 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Another chongqing or shanghai in making
> 
> 
> Surprised with liuzhou development. Nice


^^ Spot on! I had to check several times to make sure I'm not posting Chongqing! 

Very much surprised with the development there too. So much potential.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Sorry guys, why isn't there Moscow among the tags of this thread?


----------



## WingWing

^^tokyo too


Singapore
Singapore Financial District by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

DSC05960 by hams Nocete, on Flickr

Twilight at Garden by the Bay by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

Flower Dome From Above by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

Twilight at Keppel Bay Bridge by Samuel Dai, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

WingWing said:


> Another chongqing or shanghai in making


I had this same thought! How weird that all three cities seem to be built on identical river bends. It's fortunate, because the mingling of cityscape, waterways and bridges is so scenic.


----------



## hunser

*New York:*

Some great areal shots of 432 Park Avenue and the city! :cheers:


----------



## singa-knight

My top 10 2016:

#1 Dubai
#2 Shanghai
#3 NY
#4 Hong Kong
#5 Guangzhou
#6 Singapore
#7 KL
#8 Chicago
#9 Tokyo
#10 Moscow


----------



## Surrealplaces

Deep blue. Midtown. by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*








queenss by arturo mejia, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

Yes by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*M////////////////////////////O////////////////////////////S///////////////////////////C///////////////////////////O////////////////////////////W*



Источник


----------



## hkskyline

20160410 City Night Hong Kong 香港 城市 維港夜色彩 by daniel Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by Stefan Georgi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


DPP_0023 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
DSCF3535.jpg by Peter Helm, on Flickr

This Way to the City by Hak Liang, on Flickr

Feeling blue, Singapore by mrstopadoodledoo, on Flickr

Dusk in town by Amal Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Manila's *Twin Skyline* (Makati and Bonifacio)

**there was nothing in Bonifacio 10 yeras ago, effectively doubling Manila's skyline in this decade. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


pakaleklalawak said:


> BGC & Makati
> METROPOLITAN MANILA
> Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## isaidso

Empty_Quarter said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> The towers on the foreground are that of etobicoke (around islington/bloor) The photo was taken from Burnhamthorpe and the 427


Thought it might be in Etobicoke somewhere. Nice to see the actual photographer here. As you can see, your work is not going unappreciated.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Lower Manhattan Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


_DSC2548 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago From Montrose by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Burj-Khalifa-tower-dubai by YKM Middle EAST LLC, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

April 14 - A view from the Bund on the Shanghai skyline by Vladimir Vyskocil, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

KL


Kuala lumpur by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


IMG_0966 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Victhor




----------



## hkskyline

By *Joseph.W126* from dcfever :


----------



## akif90

*KL *


















http://oneaerialimaging.blogspot.my/search?updated-max=2016-03-01T09:09:00%2B08:00&max-results=7


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_1985 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*









The North by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Seeing pictures of Shenzhen in this thread, I really dont understand why people rate it so highly. Its skyline consists of a handful of decent to nice looking towers interspersed among a sea of hideous residential towers. I can think of at least half a dozen other cities in China, many of them significantly smaller than Shenzhen, that have a much more pleasant appearance. Shenzhen is a 7.5/10 at best.


----------



## QalzimCity

akif90 said:


> *KL *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oneaerialimaging.blogspot.my/search?updated-max=2016-03-01T09:09:00%2B08:00&max-results=7


Nice ffinding of Bangsar,Mid Valley and KLSentral area... they already formed their of cbd cluster 6km away from KLCC and KLtower... hope someone has plan for another supertall in that area...


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Business Bay... by John, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

QalzimCity said:


> Nice ffinding of Bangsar,Mid Valley and KLSentral area... they already formed their of cbd cluster 6km away from KLCC and KLtower... hope someone has plan for another supertall in that area...


^^^^


----------



## Cebu1c

*FULL ZOOM SUKHUMVIT ZONE BANGKOK*


----------



## Cebu1c

^^^^

Please Click Full Screen Video in your computer


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

HDR+Pano Views of Marina Bay Singapore taken with Phantom 4 by Mervyn Yap, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape at Sunset by David Gn, on Flickr

The Fullerton Bay Hotel, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline | Singapore Travel Photographer by gnohz, on Flickr

Top of ION by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Singapore 2015 by Jo., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon from The Peak by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


heaven by Mijana Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


5B8A1427_8_9msw by Ross Images, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*










Daniel Cheong Photography


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*

上大 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Avenger series


DSC02954.jpg by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Osaka

Osaka Downtown by SGChick, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta
Jakarta Skyline by Alfin Tofler, on Flickr

The heart of Jakarta by Naif Al'as, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul
Lotte World Tower by Garrick Morgenweck, on Flickr

Seoul by Greg Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok


night over bangkok by Walter Pucher, on Flickr

Lebau at State Tower, Bangkok by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Density of Bangkok by FabreGov, on Flickr

Skyline, Bangkok by Marc Meyer, on Flickr

13Mar16 - Pano by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Ward's island , Toronto Islands by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Island at dusk by John Seb Barber, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

s Apr24_Dubai_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s Apr24_Dubai_DSC_1600 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s Apr24_Dubai_L43 Sky Lounge_DSC_1571 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

KavirajG said:


> *Dubai, UAE*
> 
> 
> 
> s Apr24_Dubai_DSC_1600 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


^^
Wow Thai hotel in Dubai 

Dusit Thani BKK

Dusit Thani by Patman69, on Flickr

Mark at Dusit Thani by AllieMark, on Flickr


----------



## GdlMty

Next.


----------



## GdlMty

One of the fastest growing skylines in North America.

*Monterrey.*

Monterrey Moonscape by Fernando Leal, en Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Guangzhou.China


----------



## wino

Manila skyline video + other places



808 state said:


>


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Bay Golf Course by Erich Chew, on Flickr

IMG_0826_stitch by Erich Chew, on Flickr

City view by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Jun Wei Fan, on Flickr

Boat Quay @ Singapore River by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Doha, Qatar*

DOha Skyline, Skyline of the futurre I Apr-29-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*










This city c h I c a g o by Omar Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## Cebu1c

*Bangkok*










https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme/media_set?set=a.10153894277658130.1073742657.588718129&type=3

Density of Bangkok by FabreGov, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_foto/24142817736/sizes/k/

#2 Sky Bar @ Lebua, MahaNakhon Building by hathaway_m, on Flickr

2016-03-14_11-58-57 by kittiyut1, on Flickr










Bangkok sunset by Barrie T, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

pyongyang

pyongyang is much undervaluated in my opinion; however it has a beautiful and elegant skyline and landscape

Pyongyang City Skyline by Reuben Teo, su Flickr

Pyongyang skyline by Chris Wilson, su Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

CHINA0086 said:


> Guangzhou.China


Guangzhou is the real deal. The role model of modern skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Burj Khalifa,Dubai by Ilyas Kanuga, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

IMG_9399 by Isotack, on Flickr








Courtesy of Dwils01


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


The Center for Translational Research and Education Opening Event by Loyola University Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Giants in the Sky by Neil Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Singapore*


Pano by Josephine Tang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Dubai, UAE


Dubai City, United Arab Emirates by Robert Piesio, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Makati
METROPOLITAN MANILA
Philippines












Photo by: Anthony Romblon
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEzHmEWJnq2/


----------



## Cebu1c

Philippines













Photo by : www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## Cebu1c

MANILA
Philippines










Photo By: Joseph Llave







Credits to the Photo Owner. Not mine


----------



## Cebu1c

*Bangkok Thailand*

Silom, Bangkok by Sophie-Charlotte Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## AnmolSingh

Mumbai India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright wilford_machado


----------



## Hudson11

Guangzhou


Guangzhou Night (羊城之夜) by Vincen Chuang, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Guangzhou is stunning, it's changed my view somewhat about Chinese skylines, I was impressed by size, height etc of Chinese skylines before, but now it has style, looks genuinely modern and developed rather than distopian and it's more organised, very cool skyline


----------



## hunser

*Lower Manhattan, New York, USA*

Lower Manhattan skyline on a foggy afternoon today. by javansg, on Flickr

*Midtown Manhattan*

View of Manhattan skyscrapers from Sunset Park, Brooklyn. Tonight, Empire State Building shines Blue in honor of the New York Police Department and the NYPD Shield Conference. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









Shanghai by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## BobiRobi

@


JuanPaulo said:


> ...


^^Very interesting characteristic objects are not boring city skyscrapers skyline.


----------



## BobiRobi

@


hunser said:


> *Lower Manhattan, New York, USA..............*


*

Very interesting multifarious view. You can see several plans with a view of increasing development. The first plan ... second ... third.

:applause:*


----------



## akif90

*KL*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rinoth/


----------



## hkskyline

By *goodhohi* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Amk & Bishan Park @ Panorama by wsboon, on Flickr

Singapore Flyer and Millenia Tower, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

CBD from Fort Canning Park, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr



Port of Entry by Samuel Dai, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Singapore's skyline has some interesting buildings and structures but I wish they'd get rid of that tacky ferris wheel. Ferris wheels belong at an amusement park/fair.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


_DSC2951 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

^I think that's Guangzhou from the look of the blue building.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ You are right, it is Guangzhou! kay:


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

[email protected] by Ed Longasa, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

HK


Hong kong by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

KL


Highway by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul

Cityscape of South Korea. Night traffic speeds through an intersection in the Gangnam district of Seoul,South Korea. by tawatchai prakobkit, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Busan

Skyline of Marine City in Busan, South Korea by Tho Tran, on Flickr

Busan Dusk by Scott Garriott, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta
Jakarta Skyline by Alfin Tofler, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

ShangHI

Pudong Shanghai by Mark Reinhardt, on Flickr

shanghai Sunrise by Jack Cao, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tokyo

Hazy evening in Tokyo by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Tokio by Bastian Sander, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taipei
Taipei city by aelx911, on Flickr

台北市 Taipei City 11356x5718 pixels by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok Thailand

Urban Sunrise by Possathorn Hanratchata, on Flickr

view: Sukhumvit by Natalie Siebers, on Flickr

Bangkok Skyline at Night (1) by Hombre Tangencial (JOP), on Flickr

Benjakiti Park, Bangkok Thailand by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Benjakiti Park, Bangkok Thailand by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Foggy Hong Kong morning by Anders Blomqvist, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*

_DSC2960 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*








*Evening views facing South.* by *Brian Kay*








*Southern view of the shoreline.* by *Brian Kay*


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shanghai.China*


----------



## KavirajG

*More of Shanghai*

Shanghai Skyline by Manu Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

*BKK *








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...277658130.1073742657.588718129&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...718129.-2207520000.1462523783.&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...277658130.1073742657.588718129&type=3&theater









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25814021934/sizes/o/


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ianchristopherbuyan/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai by Hussein Kefel, on Flickr

Dubai by Hussein Kefel, on Flickr

regram @albertdrosphotography 'Ring of Darkness' Dubai during stormy weather! &#55356;&#57091; #jaw_dropping_shots #wonderful_places #cool_capture_ #thebest_capture #ig_worldclub #bestplacestogo #traveldudes #ig_exquisite #ig_sharepoint #princely_shotz #disc by Adolfo Rivera Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne (photo from 2013)


DSC_0699 [ps] - The City by the Bay by Anyhoo, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC + Jersey City* 2 city mega-skyline


DSCF7007_raw convert_edit by Sabrina Baxter, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Sunset from Central Plaza by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

1 more of *NYC*


Ft. Greene, BK by cisc1970, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Pier at Hong Kong by Ken Shimoda, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Seoul

South Korea trip by Alex Krasnov, on Flickr

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

*Bangkok Thailand-------------->>>>>*


Bangkok by Anupong sonprom, on Flickr

Bangkok by Anupong sonprom, on Flickr

Bangkok by Anupong sonprom, on Flickr

Bangkok by Anupong sonprom, on Flickr

Bangkok by Anupong sonprom, on Flickr


----------



## Augustão d2

Posted originally by user HFHF

São Paulo


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Victory Day in Moscow

















Источник


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

photo_104_10836_postprocess108 by UbiMaXx, on Flickr

photo_112_34917_postprocess153 by UbiMaXx, on Flickr

photo_113_45952_postprocess08 by UbiMaXx, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai by Daniel Parks, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne


Melbourne Skyline by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr


----------



## wino

^^ AWESOME!!!!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*











by Farizun









by Indra


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen.China*


























*Shenzhen under construction supertalls list*


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by pawinee


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia

Landing in Jakarta by Chulkovd, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/widya...aeY-BRr9xh-CgfPab-CbgTFD-BRrK4o-AYqxyj-BtNwH9


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York Central Park West Upper West Side 47th floor skyline view by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DSC_0153 by Louie Debulgado, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


New Town, Tsuen Wan by Samuel Wong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


_DSC3572 by Γκάρι Τσεν, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* 


Fresh Kills Park, May 2016 by aloucha, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/niknajmuddinnikariff/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/danoliverm/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SoaD

Melbourne


----------



## Luca9A8M

*New York*


NY Harbor by Eugene Lagana, su Flickr


Sunset City by southpaw captures, su Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Towers In The Sky... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Downtown Dubai by Wallpaper Collections, on Flickr

Dubai Marina May by Jaco van der Merwe, on Flickr

Night view Dubai Sheikh zeyed road ❤ by Civil Engineering Discoveries, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok

(almost) rooftopping in Bangkok by williwieberg, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

^^

This is one of the best angle to shoot the KL's skyline and by next year, Four Seasons will joins as a new additional to the skylines and slowly followed TRX Signature tower (439m) in 2018, Merdeka PNB118 (630m), Kempinksi (300m+), Tradewinds Square (775m megatall), BBCC (380m+), Fairmont KL (370m), Oxley tower (380m+). I can't wait to see Kuala lumpur skyline by 2020.


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto


IMG_4053 by Marvin Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai at 250m high by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


City by Alex Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Cross Junction by BP Chua, on Flickr


Gardens By The Bay @ Singapore by wsboon, on Flickr

Marina Bay 'DARK' by Shin-ichiro Uemura, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## Vergelf

1. Dubai
2. Shanghai
3. Hongkong
4. New York City
5. Shenzhen
6. Guangzhou
7. Chicago
8. Toronto
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Singapore


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok Night 

Bright Night At Bangkok by Jitkem Tienngam, on Flickr

Bangkok Lively Night by Jitkem Tienngam, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok

Bangkok Cityscape by Mytree Maita, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_9658-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai airport 2016 by retail&food, on Flickr

Dubai airport 2016 by retail&food, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

City skyline， Marina South Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


ParkRoyal on Pickering by chooyutshing, on Flickr


DSC02923-HDR.jpg by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


20160521-IMGP0520 by jenkwang, on Flickr

Open The Sky by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

My Window @ AMK & Bishan Park by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## Momosty

WingWing said:


> Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 20160521-IMGP0520 by jenkwang, on Flickr
> 
> What's the name of the pink building ? It looks gorgeous :nuts:


----------



## singa-knight

Momosty said:


> WingWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 20160521-IMGP0520 by jenkwang, on Flickr
> 
> What's the name of the pink building ? It looks gorgeous :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> Oasia hotel (no?)
> Designed by Woha
Click to expand...


----------



## DowntownKidz

Its going to get more green when the creepers grow further on the façade


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peninsula Panorama by Tom Sin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Twilight at Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

20160521-IMGP0502 by jenkwang, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat Festival Market / CBD, Singapore by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Newbold Bohemia, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok 2016


Lumpini_BKK_201605_04 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr

Lumpini_BKK_201605_03 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr

Lumpini_BKK_201605_01 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr

Lumpini_BKK_201605_05 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr

Bangkok Density by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by Natasha Chak, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Rolling Clouds over the Hills by Michelle Lai Lai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

DOS_4966 by Dominik "Dome", on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*KUALA LUMPUR*

















[/url]KL Sentral by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

QalzimCity said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]KL Sentral by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur new cluster in the making. Less than 10 years ago there's a big gap between KL city center and TM tower (a supertall) but slowly it being filled with new development like St Regis, Ecocity ++ and by the time Merdeka PNB118 completed, it will be an exciting time to see the changes in KL skyline.


----------



## Gudavalli

*Chongqing*

全景图1 by Hoo Sesame, on Flickr

P1050088 by 温泉たまご, on Flickr

SesameHoo-7449 by Hoo Sesame, on Flickr

SesameHoo-7813 by Hoo Sesame, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hudson11 said:


> Rolling Clouds over the Hills by Michelle Lai Lai, on Flickr


Is that a supertall in making beside intercontinetal TST?


----------



## ainvan

*Midtown Manhattan*


An epic sunset in New York this evening! by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/


----------



## CHINA0086

No disrespect,but destroy NYC skyline just need one megatall,haha!


----------



## ainvan

CHINA0086 said:


> No disrespect,but destroy NYC skyline just need one megatall,haha!


Nah, NYC doesn't need to prove anything. Almost everyone in the world knows or has heard of NYC. 

Some cities build megatalls because they want the world to take notice of them. Hey world, I have a big d*ck, look at my junk. 

Just kidding


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> Is that a supertall in making beside intercontinetal TST?


Construction thread : New World Centre


----------



## hkskyline

By *scud* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

singapore
Untitled by Andrias C.L, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrias C.L, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrias C.L, on Flickr

Trees on roadsides. Plants on wall. Trees on rooftops. by Nor Lastrina Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok




[url=https://flic.kr/p/p9Et52]Little lives by Sirawat Kittisuphat, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/payonsk/25083516966/sizes/h/[/QUOTE]

First light of 2016 by Thanut Sirichayaporn, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

WingWing said:


> Is that a supertall in making beside intercontinetal TST?


No, it is New World Centre, 265m, 63 floors


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_9667 黑白-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Downtown Toronto, Ontario Canada from the 11th floor [4928x3264] (/u/cruzweb) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Oef! Already so hot and sunny! by Roger Price, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



Ethaniel83 said:


> the view from Genting Highlands


----------



## Waleed-fahad

b.alotaby said:


> Riyadh, The Bright Future II Apr-3-16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size image: https://goo.gl/K471LK



riyadh SAUDI ARABIA


----------



## akif90

*KL*


















*CREDIT:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## akif90

*credit:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/










*credit:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/greengo746/


----------



## akif90

*KL without Petronas Twin Tower*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## stop that

KL overdose


----------



## JuanPaulo

KL great skyline but too many pictures :runaway:


----------



## akif90

Sorry


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


DSC09407.jpg by Brock Slinger, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Skyline view from The Patricians, 401 W Fullerton by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*San Francisco*


_MG_6312_1_3-1 by philsteinhauser, on Flickr


----------



## delvie76

stop that said:


> KL overdose



Stop that : overdose .


----------



## QalzimCity

Alright....sorry guys...
Cheers n good day...", )


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


sunshine Chongqing by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Morning by LarryChan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Standing with the Sky by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*New York City [*USA*]*


Manhattan by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr


Manhattan: View from One World Trade Center by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

hong kong island HK GX8 14-140mm panorama_1090803 by Neil Fifer, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

#173 Anocheciendo (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

2016-06-21 14.59.30 by Xavier Hsieh, on Flickr

Orchard, Singapore by Zaw Wai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


in the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View from my spot at the Peak 22.6.16 (1) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Hong Kong is incredible!


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Night view from Marina Bay Sands by Olga Terekhova, on Flickr

and singapore in 70s
Singapore_River_Singapore by Bruno Colombi, on Flickr

and now
Downtown by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice wing wing! I like the contrast that you have shown  Glad they retained some historic landmarks. They actually contribute more to the cityscape. In that respect, I admire what they have done in Shanghai too by retaining the historic architecture along the waterfront.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Christoph


----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen

originally posted on gaoloumi by hjiabao


----------



## singa-knight

Singapore_River_Singapore by Bruno Colombi, on Flickr
[/QUOTE]

Very nice find, Wingwing
It's incredible to see how many old buildings have been re-cladded with glass


----------



## hkskyline

The fabulous view from my spot at the Peak 23.6.16 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen

originally posted on gaoloumi by hjiabao


----------



## PsyLock

*San Francisco, USA*


Golden Gate City by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Los Angeles, USA*


Downtown LA Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by Daniel Gillaspia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

I insist that Shenzhen is a beast!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok city at sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## african

edit


----------



## DowntownKidz

San Francisco has a nice dreamy iconic look to it


----------



## JuanPaulo

So many great skylines! :cheers:


*Guangzhou, China*


Guangzhou in the night by Andy Qiang, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Shanghai.China


----------



## ainvan

*Seattle*


Dream Weaver by Stephen Kacirek, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

By CNN.com 
*MahaNakhon: Why Asia's futuristic skylines just got crazier*









CNN 





















http://edition.cnn.com/videos/archi...ngkok-skyline-architecture-style-cnn-orig.cnn


on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto


Toronto Skyline by ironmike9, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Under Smoke Haze-3 by Russell Charters, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto, ON*


Downtown Toronto by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr

View of Downtown Toronto by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Waleed-fahad




----------



## sink9

Central Bangkok


----------



## wino

enough to compete with the world??? not too sure...


Manila 



pakaleklalawak said:


> METROPOLITAN MANILA
> Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: pusangkalye
> http://www.pusangkalye.net/


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
北外滩 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr
breathe city by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

It's fair to say that the Los Angeles skyline is not a real competitor for world's best -- even though it is rapidly densifying and its CBD is getting built out, there are seismic and land use limitations that will probably keep it from ever becoming a sea of supertalls like some other global cities -- but you know what, it looks pretty darned good in a timelapse. Here's a lovely recent one from Scientifantastic:


----------



## JuanPaulo

MarshallKnight said:


> It's fair to say that the Los Angeles skyline is not a real competitor for world's best -- even though it is rapidly densifying and its CBD is getting built out, there are seismic and *land use limitations* that will probably keep it from ever becoming a sea of supertalls like some other global cities -- but you know what, it looks pretty darned good in a timelapse. Here's a lovely recent one from Scientifantastic:


What type of land use limitations are there in LA's CBD? :dunno:


----------



## wino

zoning probably....


----------



## MarshallKnight

JuanPaulo said:


> What type of land use limitations are there in LA's CBD? :dunno:


I'm not referring to the CBD so much as the rest of the city -- although there are large swaths of Downtown LA that are zoned for light industrial and low/mid-rise residential, and for the core of skyscrapers to spread to the East and Southeast would require some changes.

But I mean that skyscrapers are not likely to spring up much outside of Downtown, Koreatown and Hollywood proper, since so much of the city where you'd naturally want to see high density development is already build out with single-family housing. So you're dealing with a two-pronged issue of entrenched residents pushing back against densification, and the political hoops that have to be jumped through to re-zone much of the city. For instance, most of the plots along major thoroughfares are essentially frozen at a 1.5 FAR (hence all the strip malls without housing above), but to change that would mean repealing a ballot measure from the 1980s, which will be no small feat.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I see. Thank you for the info. I thought LA was going for TOD (transit oriented development) so hopefully they will be able to change some of the outdated zoning, specially along major thoroughfares.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


IMG_7665 by Alex Lai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

The Parker, 730 W Couch Pl by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I see. Thank you for the info. I thought LA was going for TOD (transit oriented development) so hopefully they will be able to change some of the outdated zoning, specially along major thoroughfares.


I'd be surprised if that didn't happen. Zoning will change to reflect urban planning policies and the need for increased density ....which ties into transit.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore by Bambi Corro III, on Flickr

Awesome view from @PanPacificSingapore #Singapore #MarinaBay by PK Lai, on Flickr

#singapore #сингапур #город #town #tower #natgeoru #natgeo #nikonrussia #nikon #Никон #sigma #tamron #photo #фото #фотодня by Victor Chichenev, on Flickr

Curves by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai, China*
Magic Twilight－shanghai by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong, China*
青衣南灣角油庫 Tsing Yi Oil Depot by Mike, on Flickr
青衣南灣角油庫 Tsing Yi Oil Depot by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

^^ Wicked Hong Kong pics. Phenomenal skyline and cityscape!


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto


Toronto skyline, from Lake Ontario by Will, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen


----------



## sink9

BKK

The Thai Capital by KamrenB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Magic Twilight－shanghai by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


From Hyde Park to Downtown by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *苦明* from dcfever :


----------



## sink9

*Time square*

Photo Jul 03, 7 03 41 PM by -Damian-, on Flickr

BKK-8 by Tommy 廖, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Republic Plaza, Singapore skyscraper by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr
Toa Payoh @ Singapore by wsboon, on Flickr

Skyline Reflections by Elena Leong, on Flickr

Rochor by Zaw Wai, on Flickr

#Singapore #marinabaysands by 脊梁 陳, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York city, USA*


View of Roosevelt Island and midtown Manhattan. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*









Toronto, by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

*Shenzhen*
*population 20 000 000*
originally posted on gaoloumi by burjkhalifa


----------



## dendenden




----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Mysterious far off land by Jeffrey Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Shenzhen, PingAn with spire:lol:
Haha,Just imagine if the spire isnt cancelld.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Quick Snap at The Peak by FreddieWalker, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

CHINA0086 said:


> Shenzhen, PingAn with spire:lol:
> Haha,Just imagine if the spire isnt cancelld.


Gah! You're bumming me out, man, that looks so much better!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yahya_suleman/


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

*London:The Greatest City Ever*










http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/15/17/278DF7CF00000578-3032452-image-m-8_1429115791409.jpg









http://wwwf.imperial.ac.uk/business-school/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/London-skyline.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7328/9469919915_9e63b88192_b.jpg









https://www.aladyinlondon.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/IMG_3139.jpg










https://www.aladyinlondon.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/IMG_3941.jpg


----------



## SoaD

Hudson11 said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> Mysterious far off land by Jeffrey Johnson, on Flickr


Unpublished angle.
Awesome!!


----------



## sink9

Bangkok 

Panorama shot of downtown Bangkok, Thailand by Phakorn, on Flickr

Chulalongkorn University and Bangkok Cityscape at Sunrise by Pathara Buranadilok, on Flickr

8jul16bigsky by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


Golden city by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*

The skyline has a bit of and Asian flare in this picture, imo :cheers:


IMG_7138 by cainnocera, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_3105 by wiliam rauscher, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Downtown Singapore by Chick neo, on Flickr

After Hours by Andrew Fok, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

BKK TH












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154366073653130&set=ms.c.eJxlzsENxFAIQ8GOIgPfYPpvLKvNJZDr6AljMJ5IAoTCApc9kqCf1hLaapgxJUuhLZxN~%3BQantNO15dOIozGxMaUPNcQp2FsqUBg~%3BV2bV~%3B84NOvc1nQ~-~-.bps.a.10154240689278130.1073742695.588718129&type=3&theater









https://www.instagram.com/p/BDvyx9pLnCs/


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

*Edinburgh:Fairy tale city*









By:Francesco Bucchi http://previews.123rf.com/images/bu...lton-Hill-at-dusk-Scotland-UK-Stock-Photo.jpg









Source:http://www.motorhomeescapes.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Edinburgh-skyline.jpg










https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkWpZN5XEAAoBFB.jpg










Source:http://66.media.tumblr.com/5c621ae8ad1cfae95bd84be56cdf31d6/tumblr_nh2wjq3xpD1qe87fgo1_1280.jpg










http://previews.123rf.com/images/cr...ewart-monument-in-the-foregro-Stock-Photo.jpg


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海 *



Golden Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


Before Typhoon by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr






​


----------



## Hudson11

SoaD said:


> Unpublished angle.
> Awesome!!


I didn't take the photo, but I've been to where it was taken from. Barring traffic, it's a quick car trip from the city.


----------



## hkskyline

By *clwong* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Orchard Road Panorama by Mervyn Yap, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Shenzhen is freaking huge holy cow!


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
Twilight by Elena Leong, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Chongqing,China


----------



## Hudson11

Chongqing is easily a contender for #3 in China. Shenzhen, Chongqing, or Guangzhou? I think its still safe to say Hong Kong and Shanghai are the top two.


----------



## akif90

https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/scenery-kuala-lumpur-aerial-view-klcc-ampang-72680562.jpg


----------



## realitybites-u

*KUALA LUMPUR*



rizalhakim said:


> cdt FB Jay Mohd


----------



## Jay

Shanghai is unreal


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


The storm clouds approaching One World Trade Center and lower Manhattan like a giant wave this afternoon. It was one of the most dramatic and yet beautiful storm scenes in Manhattan I've witnessed so far. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

*Zurich:Best Planned City*









Source:http://www.amazeshare.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Image-2441.jpg









Source:https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2929/14062563757_d8cdedc6eb_b.jpg









Source:http://www.helvetiabynight.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/helvetia_by_night_zurich06.jpg









Source:https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5493/11936639953_1e8f5cb14e_b.jpg









Source:http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...2f/1420183679935/15-3906-101-7681+from+MS.jpg


----------



## sink9

Bangkok Thailand

Bangkok Night life by Wanvisa Tassanan, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

After seeing all the beasts showing off some muscles like NY and Shanghai.... then seeing the tiny Zurich here, it is like a short ads of a little petite town after tonnes of mega skylines blockbuster series....

Why theres no iconic famous landmarks being built there like in London or Paris?(maybe there are some, but only famous to certain group of peoples eg the europeans.btw im asian) despite the name zurich itself is pretty much wellknown and kinda heavyweight in the global scene.


----------



## sink9

Bangkok Thailand


Lumpini Park, Bangkok - June 2016 by Worawit Soranaraksophon, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

How come Dubai is so universally hated? It's easily a top 4 skyline. 

[email protected] by Ed Longasa, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

QalzimCity said:


> After seeing all the beasts showing off some muscles like NY and Shanghai.... then seeing the tiny Zurich here, it is like a short ads of a little petite town after tonnes of mega skylines blockbuster series....
> 
> Why theres no iconic famous landmarks being built there like in London or Paris?(maybe there are some, but only famous to certain group of peoples eg the europeans.btw im asian) despite the name zurich itself is pretty much wellknown and kinda heavyweight in the global scene.


That's basically europe for you.But don't be fooled because I was.Zurich happen to be one of the best planned cities in the world.Their public transport system exceed ny and even shangai.And zurich is pretty modern.Honestly you'll be impress with their level of planning.There's almost never a traffic jam because everything is so detailly organized to every srutiny.
And also Europe in general don't really like tall skycrapers and prefer low rise cities.But don't underestimate them because they rival that of high tier cities and despite their medieval look they're actually very modern.I'm also Asian btw.


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
Skyline | Marina Bay, Singapore by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *dcwmok* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(7.14.16)-360_Rainbow_Storm-WEB-3 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

absolution98 said:


> That's basically europe for you.But don't be fooled because I was.Zurich happen to be one of the best planned cities in the world.Their public transport system exceed ny and even shangai.And zurich is pretty modern.Honestly you'll be impress with their level of planning.There's almost never a traffic jam because everything is so detailly organized to every srutiny.
> And also Europe in general don't really like tall skycrapers and prefer low rise cities.But don't underestimate them because they rival that of high tier cities and despite their medieval look they're actually very modern.I'm also Asian btw.


Thank you for the info bro... never been to Zurich just yet that's why maybe I can't appreciate it as what it supposed to.

Being a normal guy from Asian, its normal for people like me to feel more attracted in visiting other european cities like London4x,Paris,Frankfurt,Amsterdam and Istanbul

One part I agree, European cities are very neat n tidy


----------



## CHINA0086

Vergelf said:


> How come Dubai is so universally hated? It's easily a top 4 skyline.
> 
> [email protected] by Ed Longasa, on Flickr


well,maybe other skylines are 3D,but Dubai is 2D:lol:

Dubai seems only have skyscrapers,and seems build all skyscrapers on one straight line.

but,yeah,Dubai easily a top 4 skyline.


----------



## PsyLock

Vergelf said:


> How come Dubai is so universally hated? It's easily a top 4 skyline.


I don't think its universally hated. I personally do not like the skyline. It comes off as superficial like Las Vegas. I do however like certain buildings like Burj Al Arab which I find to be of the most beautiful supertalls built in recent times.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

*Seoul:City of trendiness*









Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Downtown Seoul









Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Media Art, Seoul Square









Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Gangnam sky









Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 National Assembly









Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Gangnam Intersection









Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Sindorim









a4 by KoreanBrian, on Flick









Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Cheonggyecheon Stream


----------



## rlw777

*Chicago* 
It doesn't get better than the city that invented the skyscraper

Chicago 1 by Andrew S. Aldrich, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Vergelf said:


> How come Dubai is so universally hated? It's easily a top 4 skyline.


Dubai is not universally hated, just a few jealous folks only. Dubai is building more supertalls that most cities that are building 200m buildings. The numbers make people jelly

Top 5 tallest buildings in Dubai by 2020 (built and U/C)

1. The Tower- 928 meter

2. Burj Khalifa- 828 meter

3. Entisar Tower- 520 meter

4. Marina 106- 445 meter

5. Marina 101- 428 meter

And 30 more supertalls


----------



## Vergelf

*Shenzhen, China*
Futian, Shenzhen, China by Andrii Zymohliad, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sometimes its not about height. Look at manhattan without 432, look at singapore without supertall, look at la defense or tokyo. I find dubai skyscrapers are tacky and too many spheres, a lot of gaps in between and most skyscrapers are in one line main street. 

However at certain angles dubai looks nice. Its not on my top 5 list but can be in my top 10


The list for 2016

1. New york
2. Hong kong
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Guangzhou
6. Singapore
7. KL
8. Toronto
9. Shenzhen
10. Tokyo
11. Dubai
12. Bangkok
13. Sydney
14. Doha
15. Jakarta
16. Metro manila
17. Busan
18. Paris
19. Seoul
20. Melbourne


----------



## dendenden

Dubai's silhouette is incredible!!! but the buildings up close have NOT aged well.


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shanghai 360 panorama * http://sh-meet.bigpixel.cn/

*Some screenshots*






























*Shanghai inner city suburbs,residential area*


----------



## CHINA0086

WingWing said:


> Sometimes its not about height. Look at manhattan without 432, look at singapore without supertall, look at la defense or tokyo. I find dubai skyscrapers are tacky and too many spheres, a lot of gaps in between and most skyscrapers are in one line main street.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Yeah,I guess some sarcastic guys may ask:does dubai only have one street? and yet,have the best skyline in the world?
> 
> I think this is a weakness of Dubai skyline, but in the future,Dubai skyline maybe the best.


----------



## sink9

wow nice


----------



## sink9

*Bangkok official *


----------



## Lloydclaycomb

sink9 said:


> Bangkok Thailand *Sukummvit


Man, this is amazing!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DSC06189.jpg by Rob Miles, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Singapore City by Donpiya Padungchai, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

*Tokyo*









https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7748/27453953016_c437bcd2c8_o.jpg









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2008&page=209









https://c8.staticflickr.com/8/7700/27568233303_31be0ee75d_k.jpg









https://c3.staticflickr.com/9/8643/27974952250_303d4003f5_h.jpg









https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1662/24247294182_916e60a9ab_h.jpg


















https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3784/14302460684_9968b800fa_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8306/7912317958_f6d85b5a28_b.jpg


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

P7170015 by Dennis Tan, on Flickr


Panoramic view of Telok Blangah area and the western parts of central area. by Kenneth Gambalan, on Flickr

Singapore 2015 by Jo., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

160705a2629 by hongsi, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Ward's Island by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Guangzhou*
Lovely sunset in China by CatCat Photography, on Flickr
Guangzhou Central Line by tanser liu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









C H I C A G O by Omar Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai skyline with modern urban skyscrapers by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Those super talls in Shanghai make the rest look quite squat even though they're quite tall themselves.


----------



## CHINA0086

isaidso said:


> Those super talls in Shanghai make the rest look quite squat even though they're quite tall themselves.


Yeah,i think this is disadvantages of megatall,try to imagine that put a 600+ in NYC,that would be a disaster for NYC skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

Kuala Lumpur


After the rain. by Fadhlan Mahbob, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Bangkok









kyscraper-Bangkok FB


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/shawonphotography/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mahernaamani/


----------



## lowenmeister

*SHENZHEN*
originally posted on gaoloumi by 深南向上


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

Doesn't Get Better Than This.jpg by Milosh Kosanovich, on Flickr


Skyline from Wolf Point by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

CHINA0086 said:


> Yeah,i think this is disadvantages of megatall,try to imagine that put a 600+ in NYC,that would be a disaster for NYC skyline.


Toronto is a better case study. It's been trying to grow up to the CN Tower (553m) ever since it was built in 1976. It has a dwarfing effect on the 
rest of the skyline. First Canadian Place topped out the year before in 1975 and remains Toronto's tallest building. It's 298m or 355m to the tip of 
the antenna but it doesn't look that tall due to the CN Tower. There are 3 super tall proposals soon heading to sales so those will help. 5-6 buildings 
in the 350-500m range scattered around the core would bring the overall skyline into better balance. The CN Tower is still too dominant imo.


*Toronto*


Sunset over Toronto by Saptashaw Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

^^ :drool:


----------



## sink9

Bangkok

Moon Bar, Bangkok by Joni Sipilä, on Flickr

Bangkok storm 1 26/06/16 by _TC Photography_, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago* *|*USA*|*


DSC_5165 by Florian Demmer, on Flickr


DSC08850 by armincreates, on Flickr


Chicago's beautiful skyline at night by Ron Bernstein, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Looking north into the storm. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Green Beams by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

NYC Reflections by Dave Curtin, on Flickr


Manhattan Twilight by Dave Curtin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DXO_0640 by Alex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York, 2016 by Greg Wass, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Just WOW, that is freaking huge


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
coherent by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_3830 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Downtown New York from Brooklyn Ny by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

20160721 DTLA Aerial -13 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Urban Jungle #10 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

HK too much skyscrapers, maybe thats why lack of maintenance?


Singapore
Singapore Skyline by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

Hight Street Centre @ Singapore River by wsboon, on Flickr

#210 Cavenagh Bridge & Esplanade (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

DSC07433-HDR by Malvin Ng, on Flickr

ION Orchard Mall by Parrizio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon -side this evening... by Roger Price, on Flickr

Super hot weather again today....even too hot for Pokemon up here... by Roger Price, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Singapore has better, and well maintained, residentials (commie blocks) than hong kong does, but hong kong has better (and taller) office towers (which is the important thing in a skyline).


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
on the rails by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
Climbing up some Residential Tower by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

stop that said:


> Singapore has better, and well maintained, residentials (commie blocks) than hong kong does, but hong kong has better (and taller) office towers (which is the important thing in a skyline).


Just that residential in hk are in between tall office towers. Hk island side stilll okay slightly better maintained than kowloon area. 


Yes hk still looks more massive and better than sg. Sg has height restriction which limit the skyline only at 290m


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> Just that residential in hk are in between tall office towers. Hk island side stilll okay slightly better maintained than kowloon area.


Incorrect to say in between. Central's residentials are behind the office towers along Midlevels. Wan Chai's residentials are not clustered near the waterfront, but also mostly behind the office towers.


----------



## PsyLock

NYC-Pano.jpg by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Bangkok


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## joseph_uk86

I am visiting Singapore this coming month


----------



## streetscapeer

NY








[/url]
IMG_9528 by jeremy horowitz, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

joseph_uk86 said:


> I am visiting Singapore this coming month


Have fun.You'll be amazed at how extremely organize and clean everything is.Just be wary of the strict rules and the fine.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


DSC03635-4 by liping chen, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

_DSC1854 by Josh Churba, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

*BKK*









Aey SrirathSomsawat








Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
" Marina Bay " by Mukeng, on Flickr

Good Morning Singapore, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


G20 is doing wonders!! by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Same old skyline. by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by Colin Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

That last Shanghai pic is epic. 

There are a lot of amazing skylines in the world but Shanghai, Hong Kong, New York and Chicago take the cake.


----------



## CHINA0086

Although 85 years have passed,the Empire state building is still so important for NYC skyline,although its only 380m high,its not very tall today,most cities have many 400+,500+,even megatall,but the truth is ,if delete the Empire state building,NYC skyline may not so perfect.and the other truth is ,NYC skyline is the best in the world.
very funny.


----------



## streetscapeer

View of flatiron district and One World Trade Center in Manhattan at dusk. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque

*Las Vegas, Nevada (USA)*.



JuanPaulo said:


> *Las Vegas, NV*
> 
> 
> 160603-AerialView-080241 by Susan Johnston, on Flickr





Skyckcty said:


>


----------



## Jay

CHINA0086 said:


> Although 85 years have passed,the Empire state building is still so important for NYC skyline,although its only 380m high,its not very tall today,most cities have many 400+,500+,even megatall,but the truth is ,if delete the Empire state building,NYC skyline may not so perfect.and the other truth is ,NYC skyline is the best in the world.
> very funny.


It's actually 443 meters if you count the pinnacle... and man, you do live in China if you think a 380 meter building isn't that tall. :lol:

But I agree, taller buildings are being built all over Manhattan but it's still the king to me.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by boris yau, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LA DEFENSE DISTRICT. GRAND PARIS*
http://img.bfmtv.com/i/0/0/9e1/9370a9a0e47b6af2b17f4397b0909.jpg


----------



## sink9

*BKK*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Skyline & Sailboat by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore | 2016 by Alex Rippingale, on Flickr

SINGAPORE RIVER ANDERSON BRIDGE SUNTEC CITY by patrick555666751, on Flickr

Downtown Singapore by Daniel Kannegieter, on Flickr

Singapore | 2016 by Alex Rippingale, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Sukhumvit Bangkok









KobKid.com


----------



## hkskyline

Good Morning World! #HongKong  by Sraddhaputra Chandra, on Flickr

All the buildings getting the touch of gold from the low sun light during sunset which normally called the golden hour. View from The Peak Lugard Road Trail.  by Sraddhaputra Chandra, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Vergelf

*Shenzhen*
IMG_0302 by Pico.C.Potato, on Flickr
IMG_0286 by Pico.C.Potato, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


sloping light by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Untitled by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


2016-06-18-623chicagoDf by bernard desveaux, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


JFK Airport by Mauriciooo!, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Jay said:


> It's actually 443 meters if you count the pinnacle... and man, you do live in China if you think a 380 meter building isn't that tall. :lol:
> 
> But I agree, taller buildings are being built all over Manhattan but it's still the king to me.


My english is not very good,so i may used wrong word,my friend told me "very funny" have some extent disrespect meaning.

I mean,very interesting.


----------



## Jay

CHINA0086 said:


> My english is not very good,so i may used wrong word,my friend told me "very fuuny" have some extent disrespect meaning.
> 
> I mean,very interesting.


You didn't say anything disrespectful and your English is definitely better than my Chinese so it's okay


----------



## luisandrex

Why is New York´s skyline divided in 2, is there a height restriction in the middle of Manhattan?


----------



## A Chicagoan

luisandrex said:


> Why is New York´s skyline divided in 2, is there a height restriction in the middle of Manhattan?


All the skyscrapers in New York are either in Midtown Manhattan or Lower Manhattan. As to why nobody builds skyscrapers in that middle part, I'm not sure.


----------



## MarshallKnight

luisandrex said:


> ...is there a height restriction in the middle of Manhattan?


Sort of. The Landmarks Preservation Commission has designated a large swath of Manhattan between TriBeCa and Midtown South as historic districts. 

In those areas, development is extremely limited, especially in terms of height, and even lowrise developments have to go through a rigorous approvals process to determine whether they fit the character of the neighborhood. I haven't been able to find a single map that collates all of the districts, but you can take a look here to get an idea. 

There are certainly gaps between historic neighborhoods in which a few tall things could potentially rise... but then you'd also be dealing with the wrath of the NIMBYs in what are (unsurprisingly) some of the very wealthiest parts of the city.


----------



## A Chicagoan

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> Chicago Skyline & Sailboat by Alan Amati, on Flickr


Now there's the best skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Cumulus in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York 5th Avenue Flatiron district by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Vancouver 2016 by Neil McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

That looks very scenic


----------



## akif90

http://www.pearl.com.my/#gallery


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise over HK by Scott Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago at Sunset from McCormick Plaza by Douglas Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Vancouver has amazing density, and hong kong, wow, in a league of its own


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondwkt/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/whuynh115/


----------



## MarshallKnight

NYC speaks for itself:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


L1009066 by bluepointchen, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

MarshallKnight said:


> NYC speaks for itself:


Hey, I posted this on the yimby forums today too! Glad it's getting around! 2:04 to 2:25 is just wonderful!


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

Queens Boulevard by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

[Drum Roll]

It's Chicago!


----------



## A Chicagoan

The less commonly seen view of Chicago from the south.


----------



## A Chicagoan

http://www.steveclark.us/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/tokyo-metro-skytree-skyline-fuji.png

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/Skyscrapers_of_Shinjuku_2009_January.jpg

The largest city in the world (including the metro area) has a pretty nice skyline!


----------



## Jay

Faisal Shourov said:


> TBH with you, the ESB isn't that famous outside USA. The WTC Twin Towers were much more famous internationally. ESB is the local icon and WTC were the global icon for NYC.


I don't think this is true at all, it's one of the most famous skyscrapers on the planet.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Jay said:


> I don't think this is true at all, it's one of the most famous skyscrapers on the planet.


Agreed, I think ESB IS the most famous Skyscraper on Earth.


----------



## DowntownKidz

I'm pretty certain that ESB is the most famous skyscraper.


----------



## lochinvar

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA
> *
> 
> Queens Boulevard by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


#7 Train, Flushing-Broadway.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


The Hudson, 750 N Hudson and 400 West Huron by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Bangkok Thailand 










Downtown Bangkok, Thailand. by Phakorn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Skyline by Scott Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


where the roads cross by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## felvb

Cartagena
*COLOMBIA*


----------



## QalzimCity

Beautiful cartagena


----------



## SoaD

My city


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


ADA_4839 by 李 俊達, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


_WilliamB__1006.jpg by William B., on Flickr


----------



## dminer

^^ So uh, why are some complaining about Steinway/Torre Verre/Nordstorm/432 ruining NY skyline and ESB? They're so far away, on the opposite side of the whole massive cluster and all with be very thin. If anything it's Hudson Yards cluster with its fat scrapers that's gonna block ESB from multiple perspectives...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Sunset by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*










By Giulio Cosmo Calisse: https://500px.com/photo/168235133/fluffytown-by-giulio-cosmo-calisse


----------



## hkskyline

By *Hing興* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


RT160815-006 by Ski Tai, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

84639565 by PCCommercial, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Bangkok


bangkok_29JUL2016_02 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Seoul

The Seoul Trail by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Seoul 2016

Seoul: Bamdokkaebi Night Market by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Tokyo 2016

[關東-景] 東京夕陽 / Tokyo sunset by YEH~, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

*Bangkok Thailand 2016*

#Бангкок #Bangkok #bkk #Тайланд #Thailand #thai #ThailandInsider #natgeo #nikonrussia #natgeorussia #nikon #d610 #tamron_russia #chichenev87 by Victor Chichenev, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore tallest, 290m, so sad lol


2016-08-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr

[


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


















Source: ecboy


----------



## sink9

BANGKOK


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


peoples park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago-3 by Alan Kinsella, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

GEOG8224 - 飛鵝山 Kowloon Peak by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :drool:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore





























Source: Edward Tian from Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(8.23.16)-#ChitectureCruise3-WEB-11 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

ICC from the Top by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


ES8A8256 by Anton Repponen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise in Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

*Grand Opening Mahanakhorn tower in Official 29/08/2016*










https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...544466865594/1034368376683198/?type=3&theater


----------



## World 2 World

*Aerial video of Kuala Lumpur *


----------



## Denjiro

Shanghai

fire city by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Midtown Manhattan Skyline with Manhattan bridge by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

isaidso said:


> Agree. They should have moved away from those blue/green glass condo towers 50 buildings ago. Thankfully, developers are finally getting the message and the current proposals seem to have moved beyond that aesthetic. The office vacancy rate is the lowest in north America so hopefully we'll start seeing some great looking office towers too. I haven't been impressed with the office towers that have gone up the last 10 years. They're functional and high quality but depressingly boring.


Some of them are sort of boring, but none of them are ugly and they all make their presence known, whereas many of the residential towers that have been built recently are either gimmicky, forgettable, or straight up ugly and most make much less of an impact than most of the recently built office towers. Many of the office proposals for Toronto during the past couple of years are much more than boring: quite nice and interesting, as a matter of fact. At least in my opinion.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

hkskyline said:


> Sunrise in Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


Was this nominated as a banner? It would make a good one.


----------



## sink9

Bangkok Thailand


Aerial view of Bangkok, a modern office building, condos in downtown Bangkok. by ช่างภาพ Photo by love, on Flickr









Bangkok - Thailand by Riccardo Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

GEOG8162 - 天際100香港觀景台 Sky 100, HK by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_3969 by Chicago Yacht Club, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

The Calgary skyline is easily the second best skyline in Canada. Its really in a tier above Vancouver and Montreal.


----------



## ainvan

WingWing said:


> Somehow i feel calgary's direct competitor is Perth. Nice skyline


Thanks! 

I think Calgary's skyline is denser, similar to Brisbane. For buildings higher than 100 m/328 ft, Calgary has 65 buildings, Brisbane has 43 buildings while Perth only has 13 buildings.


----------



## PsyLock

isaidso said:


> San Francisco's skyline has never done anything for me. It has density but lacks height and a strong focal point. I find it under whelming in the same way that I find Sydney's and Vancouver's skylines disappointing. In the US, I'd rank skylines as follows:
> 
> New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, Houston, Seattle, Minneapolis, Pittsburgh .... and then San Francisco, then Miami. It barely makes my top 10. Transbay will change things considerably though.


Salesfore Tower just broke through the plateau so SF will have some sort of focal point.


The City by shinnygogo, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> East 69th Street New York by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


just wow! marvelous! wondrous!


----------



## Luca9A8M

^^
And when the other projects (111 West 57th Street, 220 Central Park South, Central Park Tower, 252 East 57th Street...) will be completed the skyline will be better than ever :cheers:


----------



## sink9

*Bangkok 2016*

Continuum of Era by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^


TheIllinoisan said:


> I feel like I keep seeing the same angles of Bangkok almost every single day in this thread. Would be nice if something new would be posted instead of almost the same thing.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hong Kong


----------



## JuanPaulo

We should rename this thread to "The Maha Nakhon Official Thread" hno:


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> We should rename this thread to "The Maha Nakhon Official Thread" hno:


He is excited about the new Mahanakhon, its a nice one indeed, a shame that they cant complete the top part hehe


----------



## isaidso

I hope he nailed that tent to the ledge. One gust of wind and the tent becomes a kite. :|


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore at Dusk over Kallang by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Roof tile skyscraper? Hmm
DSC_0878 by Daniel and Georgie, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Shanghai*

















by 基诺Genovision









by 基诺Genovision









by 基诺Genovision


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Chicago*









A view from The Hensley, 707 N Wells by YoChicago, su Flickr

The Hudson, 750 N Hudson and 400 West Huron by YoChicago, su Flickr


----------



## Look_at_the_World

TheIllinoisan said:


> I feel like I keep seeing the same angles of Bangkok almost every single day in this thread. Would be nice if something new would be posted instead of almost the same thing.


I agree with you. 
User sink9 get out ไอ้ควาย ไอ้เหี้ย ไอ้สัส ไอ้หมา สุดท้าย มึงนี้หน้าด้านจริงๆ ขายขี้หน้าเพราะมึงตัวเดียว


----------



## ILTarantino

Hong Kong is truly a cut above the rest.


----------



## DEJAH

*Bogotá D.C., COLOMBIA*

*BOGOTÁ D.C., COLOMBIA*


2013-14 - Skyline Bogotá D.C by Alejandro Pérez Madrid PH. by Alejandro Pérez Madrid, en Flickr











Bogotá by Manuel Niño, en Flickr




































​


----------



## PsyLock

Hong Kong looks amazing on those newer pics. I just love skylines against a hilly/mountainous backdrop. Many cities with potential to becoming as good in the future.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Lightning over the city of Chicago by tonyantonetti, on Flickr









*The Perfect Day* by *Ashley Diener*


----------



## TheIllinoisan

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> Lightning over the city of Chicago by tonyantonetti, on Flickr


That top picutre really shows how large the portion of the Chicago skyline in the North Side really is. Most peaople outside of Chicago dont realize that there are well over a hundred highrises that exist outside of most of the common photographic angles of Chicago. Not to mention the hundred or so highrises that exist south of the angles of the skyline that are typically photographed.


----------



## sink9

*Bangkok *


Bangkok, Thailand by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr


----------



## adrisnaldy

wow


----------



## Luca9A8M

*New York*









Beautiful fluffy and puffy white clouds over midtown Manhattan skyline this afternoon! by javansg, su Flickr

Rain and shine! View of Manhattan skyline after the passing storm yesterday when it was still raining and the sun was out shining bright. by javansg, su Flickr

New York - concrete jungle where dreams are made of. View of Manhattan skyline from Long Island City Waterfront. by javansg, su Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

ILTarantino said:


> Hong Kong is truly a cut above the rest.


Not even close. 

Hong Kong has too many similar boring apartments. way too many. And those night Neon lighting on every scraper is just to mask. HK has great setting like you said. But definitley not the best skyline clearly.

On the other hand, NYC is so unique, historic and like no city on planet literally. Historic skyline, extremely versitile skyline, and real iconic suspension bridges, each a story onto itself.

Now just compare these NYC iconic bridges to 2 tooth-picks bridge HK built in one corner. you get the picture. :lol:

NYC is the only city that is cut above the rest. Dubai is literally an oasis in the desert now. Both more impressive than HK.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Hindustani said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Hong Kong has too many similar boring apartments. way too many. And those night Neon lighting on every scraper is just to mask. HK has great setting like you said. But definitley not the best skyline clearly.
> 
> On the other hand, NYC is so unique, historic and like no city on planet literally. Historic skyline, extremely versitile skyline, and real iconic suspension bridges, each a story onto itself.
> 
> Now just compare these NYC iconic bridges to 2 tooth-picks bridge HK built in one corner. you get the picture. :lol:
> 
> NYC is the only city that is cut above the rest. Dubai is literally an oasis in the desert now. Both more impressive than HK.


I feel the same way too.But if you're talking skyline Singapore has also a really amazing one with a balance of everything and not just a dense cluster of skyscrapers.I also feel London skyline don't get as much love due to it having less tall skyscrapers.I love how of an organized mess London skyline is while NY is chaotic but in a good way.


----------



## sink9

*Bangkok
*








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## DEJAH

*Cartagena of Indies, Colombia*






































reflejos en la Heroica by walter guisao, en Flickr

Bocagrande skyline by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

*Growing skyline in South America*​


----------



## DEJAH

*SANTIAGO, CHILE*


Santiago al Oriente by Simón Blaise Olivera, no Flickr


Anocheciendo by Jaime Villaseca, no Flickr









*
Arguably the best skyline in Latin America*​


----------



## the spliff fairy

*Hong Kong*

SCROLL>>>>










https://dandclearningtofly.files.wordpress.com

_DSC7716-20150414-145112 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

across the border, *Shenzhen*, currently doubling NYC's skyline, at one end of the world's largest contiguous city (pop 41 million, 55 million metro, not including HK).



















(The skyline in the background is still Shenzhen)


----------



## the spliff fairy

and at the other end of the world's largest city, *Guangzhou*, the heart of the metropolis:



















































(skyline in the background is still Guangzhou)


----------



## the spliff fairy

The only place that can give the PRD a run for its money is *Shanghai*. Interesting fact: its old building stock covers an area nearly the size of
the City of Paris' old stock, and includes 4 Old Towns.









Blackstation, http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7311/9203068719_5ebac30a9f_o.jpg






G20 is doing Wonders by Yee Kim, on Flickr


Cityscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr





Shanghai 36 by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

The CBD and West Coast Highway, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Urban Heritage by Elena Leong, on Flickr

AOS_4637 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr

AOS_4644-2 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr

Harbour by the night !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*








[/url]
by Dary









by Raj


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York from Maiden Lane by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Chicago*









Summer in Chicago [1800x1200] by Patrick Lawe, su Flickr

A night view north from Atwater apartments by YoChicago, su Flickr


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

Is there any competitor for DUBAI skyline :runaway:


----------



## lowenmeister

originally posted on gaoloumi by LOMO
*Guangzhou*


----------



## Melonus

*CHICAGO*

Untitled by John Goulding, on Flickr


Chicago-2.jpg by Roger Graham, on Flickr

Chicago Skyline by anandsaluja37, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto. From a plane. by guyswhotravel, on Flickr


P1050064 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


looking into the deep by noaxl berlin, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Chongqing.China*


----------



## DowntownKidz

Chongqing definitely has one of the most fabulous skylines in China!


----------



## Kænugаrður

*New York City*




































by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Chicago*









Chicago's South Loop neighborhood by YoChicago, su Flickr

Gallery on Wells and 640 N Wells, new apartment towers by YoChicago, su Flickr

A view east and south from Exhibit on Superior, 167 W Superior by YoChicago, su Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

There is something Manhattan-esque about Chongqing that I really like. For sure its skyline is top five in China and it has a lot of potential to climb up the world's top 10 skylines.


----------



## Denjiro

New York City

30 Park Place View (North) by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Bloom by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


IMG_0287 by Pico.C.Potato, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Denjiro said:


> New York City
> 
> 30 Park Place View (North) by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


That glass condo has a very 'Toronto' look and feel to it. It took me by surprised to see it in the Manhattan skyline.


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> That glass condo has a very 'Toronto' look and feel to it. It took me by surprised to see it in the Manhattan skyline.


It's the white balconies. Balconies in general are relatively uncommon in big residential buildings here, but some of the newer luxury buildings have them.


----------



## isaidso

bodegavendetta said:


> It's the white balconies. Balconies in general are relatively uncommon in big residential buildings here, but some of the newer luxury buildings have them.


Yes, I equate balcony free condo towers with Manhattan. Aesthetically I prefer it but personally I'd go nuts with no outdoor space of my own. I spend a great deal of time on mine. Unfortunately most new buildings have balconies so small or with so little protection that they're useless space. Once you go higher than 40 floors its a little pointless to build them due to wind. I wouldn't ever live that high up precisely for that reason.

My balcony has solid walls on all sides which makes for a very cozy private space. It doesn't make for a great looking building on the outside though.


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ Yeah, exactly. Balconies tend not to look good in skyscrapers but not having one is a drawback for residents. It's for this reason that rooftops are so popular for hanging out here in NY.


----------



## singa-knight

JuanPaulo said:


> *Shenzhen, China*
> 
> 
> IMG_0287 by Pico.C.Potato, on Flickr


Incredible picture!!!
But where is Ping An it must be quite close to KK100


----------



## WingWing

HK
Bright lights, big city by urbanexpl0rer, on Flickr

Tsuen Wan
Tsuen Wan West by Mike, on Flickr

2 by Matthew Chin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul

Seoul, Korea by jeong gon kim, on Flickr

Seoul night by Chris Song, on Flickr

Seoul at Dusk by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Beijing

179871422 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

Pagoda Top and Beijing City Lights by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taipei
TAIPEI 101 by Mr.k_Taiwan, on Flickr

和美山步道 夜景 by Steven Chung, on Flickr

Taipei Skyline 2016 台北城天際線 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York United Nations Plaza by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Metro Manila
Metro Manila from afar by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr

Makati Skyline at niight, Metro Manila - Philippines by antonio carranza, on Flickr

Rockwell Center Makati by Mark Gio Amoguis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Bay readies for F1 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Marina Bay Night-3 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Día #198, "Casitas". by Miyonit, on Flickr

Wester Shores Singapore by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Mass coral bleaching at St John's Island, 8 Jul 2016 by Ria Tan, on Flickr

#contrast in #Singapore #ArabStreet #architecture #buildings by Silvana Rees, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta
Jakarta by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr

Kuningan cityscape (Jakarta) by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tel Aviv 
2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07045-2 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr

storm ta (1 of 4) by photo's MarkEj, on Flickr

view from Tel Aviv University hill @ Israel by Jan Rillich, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Mumbai

Worli Cityscape... Shot at 20secs f/7.1 ISO 100 50mm Canon 70D 18-135mm lens #longexposure #landscape #cityscapes #mumbai #mumbaicity #worli #_soimumbai #_soi #nightphotography #remoteshutter #aftersunset #skyline #clouds #westcoast #indiatravelgram #indi by Vikas Chawda, on Flickr

Mumbai Festive Night by Vidur Malhotra, on Flickr

Mumbai Skyline by Kal k, on Flickr

Mumbai Skyline, April 2016 by Illumination Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tokyo
Tokyo Panorama View by yoa030, on Flickr

Tokyo Panorama View by yoa030, on Flickr

Tokyo Skyline by Joshua G, on Flickr

Rainbow Bridge Panorama 6598 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Chicago

A skyline view from west of the Kennedy Expressway by YoChicago, on Flickr

Riverfront development sites at the edge of Lincoln Park by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

nice


----------



## JuanPaulo

nasle said:


> Bangkok Thailand


Is this another incarnation of AtomX ? hno:


----------



## Appleich

JuanPaulo said:


> Is this another incarnation of AtomX ? hno:


Yes, please help us report this user to get banned (again).


----------



## Codename B

Why can't the mod IP ban him? That _in the brig_ or _banned_ thing does nothing, a few days later he will be back again with a new user.


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> Tokyo
> 
> Tokyo Skyline by Joshua G, on Flickr


Great shot! :cheers:


----------



## singa-knight

Back to Moscow!!!

(shot by me with my phone so.. sorry for bad quality)

Just arrived to the hotel by singa.knight2000, su Flickr

View by my room by singa.knight2000, su Flickr

2016-09-11_12-11-48 by singa.knight2000, su Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

MarshallKnight said:


> This pun hurts me in my seoul.


Specially when you couldn't find any seoul food.


----------



## differential

Toronto:


----------



## Hudson11

*Kuala Lumpur*


IMG_2845 Panorama Re by Alvin Poh, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto

This is best aerial I've come across of the southern downtown. It covers a lot of territory and provides great detail on how it's laid out. One can see 
how expansive it is and how much room there is for added density. What usually surprises me is how many functionally obsolete buildings remain.

The lower right is the King West neighbourhood and where Toronto's tech firms are concentrating. Some office and condo infill is in the pipeline. At the 
upper left of the photos one can see the downtown only now starting to encroach. Nothing over 200m is planned out there but it will see big changes 
over the next 5-10 years. 









Courtesy of Skyview Ultralights


----------



## WingWing

HK
Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by Sally Kaack, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sydney
Sydney City Skyline by Tuvshin Tsogt, on Flickr

Out the heli - View of Sydney by robinsonalex96, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

NY
The sky was so blue that day... by Omar, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Melbourne
Melbourne panorama by Dushan Hanuska, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Dubai
Dubai by the night (reedit) explored 11 Sept 2016 by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seattle
Seattle-Skyline-Wide-Day-649-H-5RV- by pchida, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
2016_F1 Aerial Shot on Heli_02_s by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

#262 Fórmula 1 (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

*NYC*


view of Manhattan from Wards Island Park by Lee Howard, en Flickr


Manhattan viewed from First Calvary Cemetery, Queens by Lee Howard, en Flickr


ice floes on the Hudson river, New York by Lee Howard, en Flickr


view of Manhattan from roof garden of the Metropolitan Museum of Art by Lee Howard, en Flickr


Whitney Museum of American Art, New York by Lee Howard, en Flickr


New York from TriBeCa rooftop by Lee Howard, en Flickr


Brooklyn Bridge and Manhattan Bridge from Dumbo, Brooklyn, New York by Lee Howard, en Flickr​


----------



## WingWing

hopefully not a repost
Shanghai
shanghai elevated road junction by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Shanghai*

















_DSC2576-HDR-62 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr









_DSC5362-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr









IMG_0331-编辑-62 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong, China*
hk1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
*
Sunrise ( day to night shot) Hong kong and Kowloo by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr*


----------



## streetscapeer

NY









from this aerial video


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Midtown and Lower Manhattan (looking south on Sixth Avenue) by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Untitled by ncrashb, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

SoaD said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> Manhattan viewed from First Calvary Cemetery, Queens by Lee Howard, en Flickr
> 
> I like the juxtaposition. Towers of the dead against the towers of the living..​


----------



## hkskyline

By *siuma* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*









Untitled by The_Raw, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*multiple NYC skylines*

New Jersey - Manhattan - Brooklyn by Alexandre Ponsin, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Beijing is rising!!!!


----------



## DowntownKidz

GIGIGAGA said:


> Beijing is rising!!!!


Indeed. Going to be impressive


----------



## PsyLock

20160911-_DSC3437.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


20160911-_DSC3112.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr​


----------



## streetscapeer

*ny*

Love the GW Bridge lit up in the upper left in this pic!



56 Leonard Street_ by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

:drool: The last one.


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## nasle

Bangkok Thailand


Bangkok city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago skyline, from a 15th floor balcony at Vantage Oak Park apartments by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Untitled by James Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


南京西路1601號 - Park Place 53 by Jeremy Shih, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto from the Don Valley Parkway


Green vs Steel Concrete by Russell Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## dougdoug

top 40 Paris, 40th from the 19th district, from the rrof of Philarmonie


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai wächst und wächst by Udo Bernhart, on Welt.de


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong*
Sunrise over Victoria Harbor as viewed atop Victoria Peak by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
HKPN1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

_*KUALA LUMPUR*_



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvinpoh/


----------



## Luca9A8M

*New York City*










The sky is on fire on the last day of Summer in New York this evening. by javansg, su Flickr


Another gorgeous sunset in New York tonight. The sky is on fire! Here's a view of three iconic skyscrapers in New York - One World Trade Center, Empire State Building and Chrysler Building. by javansg, su Flickr


One World Trade Center shrouded by low hanging clouds this afternoon. by javansg, su Flickr


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK










http://thinkofliving.com/2016/09/17/pov-knightsbridge-sky-river-ocean/









http://thinkofliving.com/2016/09/17/pov-knightsbridge-sky-river-ocean/


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Shanghai*

















_DSC8841-Pano-编辑-66 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr









_DSC8841-Pano-编辑-66 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Nyc*









Tectonic


----------



## Burrazer

My top 5:
1-Tokyo








2-London








3-Hong Kong








4-New York








5-Moscow


----------



## Denjiro

New York City


View of One World Trade Center at tonight's fiery sunset. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

New tanjong pagar downtown, Singapore

DSC07433-HDR by Malvin Ng, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*New York City*

















RedHook Dawn by tectonic Photo, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Bangkok Thailand 

Bangkok Railway Station, Bangkok, Thailand by Vipu TaE, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

singa-knight said:


> New tanjong pagar downtown, Singapore
> 
> DSC07433-HDR by Malvin Ng, su Flickr


What are those new construction in the pagar downtown?


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto from the Jack Darling Park by teachandlearn, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

absolution98 said:


> What are those new construction in the pagar downtown?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598098

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538341


----------



## Burrazer

Miami


----------



## dougdoug

Paris


----------



## DowntownKidz

Paris skyline has a nice density going there


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Panaroma by hoomanz, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK



Bangkok city Skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

View poit of Bangkok from Mahanakorn tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Madrid*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Midtown Manhattan Sunset by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


上海 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Streeterville by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

That tower in Madrid is VERY Hudson Yards!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


0005 by John Ahi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Where Eagles Dare by tusharadri, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Tokyo


Can get used to seeing Shinjuku like this.. #panorama #tokyo #japan #shinjuku #jetsetter #love #travel #travellife #blackandwhite #travelblogger #photoblogger #travelbreak #instatravel #globelletravels #beautifuldestinations #expediapic #lifestyle #live by Tim Franklin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

seoul 

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

seoul 2016
Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND*

Bangkok by Ekkapong T, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Benidorm *
It is the third city of Spain by numbers of skyscrapers


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Mahnattan skyline by Leonardo Mangia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


A view over Wrigley Field to the skyline by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

Guangzhou 
originally posted on gaoloumi by LLLuoooo


----------



## streetscapeer

One and Seven World Trade Center by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

OMG. Empty floors? RLY?


----------



## WingWing

Probably oversupply or awaiting for new large tenant to move in


----------



## streetscapeer

*Toronto*









Toronto Skyline by bwilliamp, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

nyc - oldie but goodie

City veins by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

Benidorm is a city ​​with great density of skyscrapers


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore
*

Singapore downtown by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Oslo* in relation to its size it has a remarkable skyline


----------



## Denjiro

New York City

One and Seven World Trade Center by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

some more of Suzhou

Gate of orient by Roger Chen, su Flickr

Orient Gate Reflection by Linfu Feng, su Flickr

and Hangzhou

Perfect Imperfections (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, su Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *whatsoever.hk* from dcfever :


----------



## dendenden

It's very sad to me that Hong Kong is stalled. I remember when it was NYC vs Hong Kong


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Chicago*









Chicago Tribune Freedom Center printing plant by YoChicago, su Flickr

Chicago's 2016 Olympic Village site, just east of Prairie Shores apartments by YoChicago, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Toronto*









Ashore.jpg by Tom Hoyle, su Flickr

From Snake Island-2.jpg by Tom Hoyle, su Flickr


----------



## DEJAH

lowenmeister said:


>


:drool::master:


----------



## DEJAH

*LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM
*


----------



## JuanPaulo

New York City, USA


AO3-2016-3709_HDR.jpg by Alejandro Ortiz III, on Flickr


----------



## joseph_uk86

Makati and The Fort, Philippines


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand 
*



View of Bangkok from Baiyoke Tower II by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr


View of Bangkok from Baiyoke Tower II by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Milan*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


night rush by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Not that I think Miami is in the top 10 or 20 skylines in the world but I was very impressed when I saw this pic:



*Miami:*


View of the skyline of Miami, Florida, USA / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

Miami has one of the most beautiful skyline in the world. I love it!


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto downtown aerial shot - August 2016 - everchanging cityscape by PJMixer, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*





log0008 said:


> by Kang
> 
> 
> ​






​


----------



## Burrazer

*Istanbul *


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Toronto skyline with the CN Tower at sunset by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Orchard Road Planet by Mervyn Yap, on Flickr

Empire by Hak Wee, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Is Bangkok really putting up a cheap version of the Gherkin?!


----------



## TheIllinoisan

little universe said:


> *Beijing - 北京*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I was under the impression that Beijing was a showcase of the architectural legacy of China. However, I dont see a single piece of architecture in this picture that I can consider impressive. Beijing actually looks sort of generic and lame. Tood bad.


----------



## bodegavendetta

TheIllinoisan said:


> I was under the impression that Beijing was a showcase of the architectural legacy of China. However, I dont see a single piece of architecture in this picture that I can consider impressive. Beijing actually looks sort of generic and lame. Tood bad.


Well, the CCTV headquarters is actually fairly iconic. Otherwise I guess it's up to personal taste.


----------



## WingWing

TheIllinoisan said:


> I was under the impression that Beijing was a showcase of the architectural legacy of China. However, I dont see a single piece of architecture in this picture that I can consider impressive. Beijing actually looks sort of generic and lame. Tood bad.


Its shanghai or guangzhou or shenzhen that displays modern architectural of China.

Beijing is always known for old city with heritage imperial buildings during dynasties era. But currently they are building a new CBD ard the CCTV tower area.


----------



## streetscapeer

Dumbo Shuffle by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

Dubai

BEYOND THE LAND by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*SINGAPORE*


Marina Bay Stands by Matthieu Estrade, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai*

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5701/30210448945_983c58c1bc_k.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York East 59th Street by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

_*Madrid*_


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Marina Bay Stands by Matthieu Estrade, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands SkyPark Observation Deck I, Singapore, 20161001 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK 

*DSC_74221 by Patchareeporn Sakoolchai, on Flickr
Bangkok from above by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*




_BTS7284-Pano by 浩 严, on Flickr







​


----------



## royter

does anybody know where one could find a compilation photos of entrances for skysrcapers?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Ping Tom Park by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Tommy Boy

Chicago has one of the most Impressive skylines in the world. Top 10 in the World without a doubt. Not just for the buildings but for the history of skyscrapers. When I first visited this site for over a decade ago I googled skyscrapercity because I thought that would lead me to Chicagos history of skyscrapers If they get a construction boom like N.Y, then it will be top 5 before 2030. I have said it before and I say it again that Chicago will get it's first Megatall building in the Americas because N.Y has to much respect for 1WTC that no one will pass that height for a decade or two unfortunately. Chicago on the other hand is a very confident city with a different spirit that they want to have that title. GO Chicago. Love You. My second home.


----------



## joseph_uk86

The Fort, Philippines.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


非刺眼阳光 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York West 50th Street by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

(8.18.16)-Auguset_Evening_Aerials-WEB-18 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*London*








_source_: http://www.frankhirth.com/hmb-test-london-skyline/


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*


----------



## KavirajG

*Shenzhen, China*

Shenzhen Skyline by bashob86, on Flickr

View at Luohu District, Shenzhen from Diwang Building by bashob86, on Flickr

Untitled by mo.91, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

748599 by Kevin Helltix, on Flickr


Dumbo Shuffle (Explored) by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Moscow*

Skyline of Moscow, Russia by LinuxGal, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


RED OCTOBER by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


(8.22.16)-August_Aerials_2-WEB-3 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


陆家嘴 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*KL*

IMG_7095 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

WingWing said:


> Nice skyscraper not skyline


May be you miss this in.........Dubai....

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8606/16519965637_e2a59e92a4_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/11644206393_be23f0c3d4_b.jpg









https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1493/25542588594_3397cf5a8e_b.jpg


----------



## KavirajG

firoz bharmal said:


> May be you miss this in.........Dubai....
> 
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1493/25542588594_3397cf5a8e_b.jpg


:cheers:

I think Dubai would look way better with some mid-talls stacked in between.


----------



## KavirajG

HK

Hong Kong Nights 1843 by jbuelck, on Flickr

Hong Kong Nights 1832 by jbuelck, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
BY antoniogaudenciophoto.com


----------



## WingWing

firoz bharmal said:


> May be you miss this in.........Dubai....
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8606/16519965637_e2a59e92a4_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/11644206393_be23f0c3d4_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1493/25542588594_3397cf5a8e_b.jpg



Yes u can say it has a great skyline if u post these pics

Not burj khalifa alone haha


----------



## WingWing

Singapore








More about the video
https://www.facebook.com/todayonline/videos/10154154199042572/


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

WingWing said:


> Nice skyscraper not skyline


well there is some skyscrapers in the background but so tiny near that beast


----------



## Scion

Dubai's Sheikh Zayed Road main skyline silhouette is out of this world. By various photographers.

Dubai skyline by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

2016-04 Life in Dubai - 088 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr

IMG_1934 by MatGec, on Flickr


On the other end of Dubai, the Marina and Jumeriah Lake clusters is equally impressive. 

Dubai cityscape by Zicarlo van Aalderen, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

So Dubai's skyline consist of two rows of tall buildings?


----------



## DEJAH

*CARTAGENA OF INDIES - COLOMBIA*


Cartagena Skyline by Lind‧i, en Flickr


Cartagena Skyline by Amy Duke, en Flickr


2014 - Panama Canal Cruise - Cartagena Skyline by Ted McGrath, en Flickr


Many Tall Buildings in Cartagena Colombia by Joseph Hollick, en Flickr


Cartagena, Columbia by Meghan, en Flickr











Cartagena Skyline by Santander Travel, en Flickr

*Credit goes to the authors*​


----------



## DEJAH

*TEL AVIV - ISRAEL*


tel aviv skyline by Shachar Bechor, en Flickr


22096247929_f336e4f86a_k by jesusdavidvf, en Flickr


Tel Aviv_Skyline_Night by Amotz Albert, en Flickr​


----------



## streetscapeer

I shot this pic about a year ago from Jersey City Heights right across the Hudson River from Manhattan... 10 Hudson Yards (U/C), and Midtown in general, was so frickin' massive from there. Think it's time I go back again for an updated pic with all the HY towers U/C (especially 30 HY).

FW4A0475-2 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Shanghai city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

well,i remember someone said that those dubai skyscrapers seems very cheap，no glass wall around the building，seems like very tall residential building,tons windows one by one,19 centry architecture.
but dubai definitely has great skyline.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

CHINA0086 said:


> well,i remember someone said that those dubai skyscrapers seems very cheap，no glass wall around the building，seems like very tall residential building,tons windows one by one,19 centry architecture.
> but dubai definitely has great skyline.


You don't need someone to tell you that.Dubai while has an impressive skyline,they have a lot of mediocre architecture with only the burj khalifa that stood out.The rest is plain and boring and some downright ugly.
Compare that to London or Singapore where almost every new skyscraper design challenges what is expected of good architecture.


----------



## lowenmeister

*GUANGZHOU*
originally posted on gaoloumi by 郑晓丰


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
The Junction by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

DSC07656.jpg by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore Night Fall by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Colors of SIngapore by Joni Sipilä, on FlickrCity skyline with Terumbu Buran by Ria Tan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

hong_kong_at_night by Manas Bhatnagar, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


LSD from Lake Point by Bart Palka, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









_C6A1321-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tamar Park, Hong Kong by jasonlao2004, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burunghantu_75/


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Singapore
> Raikou by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


Great mix of culture and modern urbanisation! :cheers:


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai Reise by Wolfgang Deufel, on Flickr

Dubai Reise by Wolfgang Deufel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Prince Edward Hong Kong with ICC in the Distance by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Manhattan Skyline at Sunrise by Nick Sandin, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

DSC_03726 by Red-Oct (Gjergj Sh.), on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC 2016 Friday Morning (144 of 152) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*TOKYO*








*source:*http://www.tokyotimes.com/​


----------



## SoaD

*Cartagena de Indias*










*Manuela Adri y Juan*​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
*

Kuala Lumpur by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Chicago


Chicago Riverwalk, new sections open by YoChicago, on Flickr



WingWing said:


> Singapore


what is the function of this building wingwing? Red building in the center of the pic


----------



## WingWing

renshapratama said:


> Chicago
> 
> 
> Chicago Riverwalk, new sections open by YoChicago, on Flickr
> 
> 
> what is the function of this building wingwing? Red building in the center of the pic




Thats a temple cum museum
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddha_Tooth_Relic_Temple_and_Museum


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main (Germany)*


Frankfurt Germany by Charuwat Sriphuthorn, auf Flickr


Frankfort avec Guillaume-31 by NightFlightToVenus, auf Flickr



Tiaren said:


> Francfort:



Frankfurt am Main by Ralf Kaiser, auf Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Imho frankfurt skyline looks better to me than la defense


----------



## hkskyline

GEOG8978P - 格仔山 Checkerboard Hill by Fai Andy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Rekarte said:


> *Flickr Edward Tian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flickr Edward Tian*​





Rekarte said:


> *Flickr Edward Tian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flickr Edward Tian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flickr Edward Tian*​


----------



## hkskyline

Img541362nx2_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
Shanghai twilight by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Cross Street, Chinatown, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

City Party by Hak Liang, on Flickr









*Flickr Edward Tian*​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









_DSC4568-63 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## DEJAH

*Latin American Skylines*

Monterrey, Mexico 


Skyline by Rick González, en Flickr


Monterrey Moonscape by Fernando Leal, en Flickr

Mexico City, Mexico



















Bogotá D.C., Colombia


Atardecer Bogotano by mario sanchez, no Flickr










Cartagena de Indias, Colombia



















Santiago de Chile, Chile



















São Paulo, Brazil


Corredor norte sul : regiao da paulista by Milton Jung, no Flickr


Panorama marginal tarde by Luciano Thomazelli, no Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil



















Buenos Aires, Argentina


Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires, Argentina) by domingo leiva, no Flickr


Moon and stars in Buenos Aires CBD, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr

Lima, Peru




















Panama City, Panama


Panama Vt by JMartinC, no Flickr


Panama City at night Panama by BORIS G, no Flickr​


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


UA 561 LGA-DEN 7:30am by takekaplan, on Flickr


----------



## yankeesfan1000

And that picture doesn't include Brooklyn which has 15 buildings of at least 500 feet, which is more than a lot of other cities in America. It's still The King.


----------



## Hudson11

the density in Long Island City alone shocks me. There was little action after the rezoning and then boom, a new skyline in less than 5 years.


----------



## DowntownKidz

Very nice Wing Wing! I like your choice of pics that show the architectural contrasts with the skyline. Refreshing


----------



## DowntownKidz

Hudson11 said:


> the density in Long Island City alone shocks me. There was little action after the rezoning and then boom, a new skyline in less than 5 years.


It is truly impressive indeed. Cant wait to see it in a few years with all the new supertalls being built!


----------



## SoaD

Hudson11 said:


> *NYC*


AWESOME!!!


----------



## DEJAH

*UNITED KINGDOM SKYLINES*

LONDON


Canary Wharf at Dusk by Yooch, on Flickr


Canary16 by FreePhotoResources, on Flickr









http://www.wallpaperjoe.com/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ak_neve/6784910195/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Greenwich in the snow by AlistairBeavis, on Flickr


London Skyline Night by Pyrofer, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6802868231/sizes/l/in/photostream/

LIVERPOOL


Liverpool Wide Panorama by Monsieur Brit, on Flickr


Liverpool from Egremont Prom (82/365) by akingsnorth, on Flickr

LEEDS








[/url]
Winter sunrise across South Leeds by tricky ™, on Flickr









GLASGOW


















by Hugh Spicer​


----------



## streetscapeer

More NYC

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30073632310/in/photostream/




















UA 561 LGA-DEN 7:30am by takekaplan, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

New York City will reign forever. There is just so much more space between Midtown and Downtown for supertalls.


----------



## streetscapeer

Hudson11 said:


> the density in Long Island City alone shocks me. There was little action after the rezoning and then boom, a new skyline in less than 5 years.


More Long Island City

Joseph Donnelly


----------



## hkskyline

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

Sainton said:


> New York City will reign forever. There is just so much more space between Midtown and Downtown for supertalls.


Unfortunately that will never happen. In that Midtown valley resides residents, history and ZONING regulations.... to say little of the nimby's. There will undoubtedly be other NY supertalls -- but they wont be in the area you speak of.


.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China
*

IMG_9734 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## fidellmormile

I love Toronto Downtown, but NY can be much better


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Summer in Chicago by Vinnie Cartabiano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


2016 Canada -Toronto - Vom CN-Tower by tante_erika, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Burj Khalifa by Dominik, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Go Cubs Go by Jodi Mair, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

worlds best Skyline has always been, is and will ever be New York City.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Nick Holmes said:


> worlds best Skyline has always been, is and will ever be New York City.


Not everybody agrees with that kay:


----------



## dendenden

Nick Holmes said:


> worlds best Skyline has always been, is and will ever be New York City.


It's like NYC vs the World! Shanghai is New York's only true competition in my opinion. Hong Kong is stalled. Dubai is impressive, but the majority of the buildings are not aging well.


----------



## OtAkAw

A lot of cities may build hundreds, if not thousands of soaring skyscrapers, but New York's skyline will be an icon for a very long time.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

dendenden said:


> It's like NYC vs the World! Shanghai is New York's only true competition in my opinion. Hong Kong is stalled. Dubai is impressive, but the majority of the buildings are not aging well.


Sadly this comment is true.... but not in the way that you meant it -- its NY vs. the world "in their own minds". New Yorkers are far too arrogant about everything NY. And they are far too loud in trying to have the world recognize them as #1 in EVERYTHING. 

This type of attitude is self centered, misplaced and flat out wrong. To use a common adage, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". To use another common adage, "size is not everything". Those adages are commonly used for one reason -- they are largely true. 

I see a lot of flaws in the NY skyline -- symmetry and/or the lack thereof being my biggest critique. Also the dirty/gray setting is not the best. TV shows you one thing, going there shows you another. And as someone who has traveled to NY many times on business, it is a great city in many ways but I also find it overcrowded, soulless and dirty.... very dirty. Bags of trash and trash mounds everywhere -- a very smelly place. But thats just me. I wasn't impressed. I know New Yorkers won't like hearing that but that is my opinion and I am entitled to it. NY gets so much smoke blown up its butt so it should be able to withstand my little critique :lol: 

Besides my beloved Chicago (which I won't focus upon because of my inherent bias), I personally enjoy Boston, San Francisco, London and Paris much better -- particularly Paris.

As far as skylines, I personally feel that the # skyline is Hong Kong. It has the best combination of setting, buildings and symmetry. 

.


----------



## KlausDiggy

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Sadly this comment is true.... but not in the way that you meant it -- its NY vs. the world "in their own minds". New Yorkers are far too arrogant about everything NY. And they are far too loud in trying to have the world recognize them as #1 in EVERYTHING.



London is the same.


----------



## Shahmir

impressive skylines


----------



## Kadzman

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Sadly this comment is true.... but not in the way that you meant it -- its NY vs. the world "in their own minds". New Yorkers are far too arrogant about everything NY. And they are far too loud in trying to have the world recognize them as #1 in EVERYTHING.
> 
> This type of attitude is self centered, misplaced and flat out wrong. To use a common adage, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". To use another common adage, "size is not everything". Those adages are commonly used for one reason -- they are largely true.
> 
> I see a lot of flaws in the NY skyline -- symmetry and/or the lack thereof being my biggest critique. Also the dirty/gray setting is not the best. TV shows you one thing, going there shows you another. And as someone who has traveled to NY many times on business, it is a great city in many ways but I also find it overcrowded, soulless and dirty.... very dirty. Bags of trash and trash mounds everywhere -- a very smelly place. But thats just me. I wasn't impressed. I know New Yorkers won't like hearing that but that is my opinion and I am entitled to it. NY gets so much smoke blown up its butt so it should be able to withstand my little critique :lol:
> 
> Besides my beloved Chicago (which I won't focus upon because of my inherent bias), I personally enjoy Boston, San Francisco, London and Paris much better -- particularly Paris.
> 
> As far as skylines, I personally feel that the # skyline is Hong Kong. It has the best combination of setting, buildings and symmetry.
> 
> .


I have not really seen a New Yorker pitting the city against the rest of the world here. In fact, seems that most of the images and comments here are by non-New Yorkers, as far as this thread is concerned. I do think that most are quite agreeable its still the best out there. 

Hong Kong might win on the aspects you stated but what about character, diversity, pedigree etc? So many factors to consider and if you were to rank each of them out of 10, I am quite sure NYC would never rank below 8. I can't smell or see trash mounds on images of skylines, so I can't knock off points for that. However I can see the vibrancy and dynamism of a place from such images and that certainly add to the overall appeal of a skyline and NYC is always a top contender.


----------



## dendenden

Kadzman said:


> I have not really seen a New Yorker pitting the city against the rest of the world here. In fact, seems that most of the images and comments here are by non-New Yorkers, as far as this thread is concerned. I do think that most are quite agreeable its still the best out there.
> 
> Hong Kong might win on the aspects you stated but what about character, diversity, pedigree etc? So many factors to consider and if you were to rank each of them out of 10, I am quite sure NYC would never rank below 8. I can't smell or see trash mounds on images of skylines, so I can't knock off points for that. However I can see the vibrancy and dynamism of a place from such images and that certainly add to the overall appeal of a skyline and NYC is always a top contender.


I think I may have been misunderstood. I meant NYC vs the world in terms of current development. It's really the only western city with so much happening right now.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

KlausDiggy said:


> London is the same.


Agreed. Maybe it was the novelty of the place because I have traveled there far less than I have NY. But yes, you are right, Londoners are full of unnecessary bluster too. 

.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









IMG_3847-Pano by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


A view northwest from 1001 South State by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


K3A26003 by David Creswell, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Sunrise Chongqing city,china by YiChao Ma, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dendenden said:


> I think I may have been misunderstood. I meant NYC vs the world in terms of current development. It's really the only western city with so much happening right now.


You think NY has the most happening development??Boy you can't be more wrong.It's quite the opposite actually.East Asian countries are having much bolder and crazier developments underway.There's this high competition in Asian countries to build bigger,bolder projects.Dubai has some ugly skyscrapers but they have some crazy low rise developments that western countries can't take the risk to invest in the countries.Go look up at other Asian countries.Aside from London and NY,there's nothing really happening about the development in other western cities except with your usual construction projects.The only reason why NY is pushing their construction even further now is because they're don't wont be to be eclipsed by other cities in Asia.

*BTW I'm not talking about the importance of the cities but more so on the construction or development side

-


----------



## JuanPaulo

absolution98 said:


> Aside from London and NY,there's nothing really happening about the development in other western cities except with your usual construction projects


I think Toronto also belongs in the group of western cities with crazy ongoing development.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore CBD on a Rainy Morning by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Marina Bay Singapore by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Facets of Life by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

The Interlace, Singapore [2048x1128] by mariorcan1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong 2016 by Helena, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Airi









by Efendi


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


395A0804 by Paul K, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Views from Skydeck by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


2016-092550E by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL without KL Tower & PTT*


----------



## linum

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> Views from Skydeck by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


Amazing skyline!!!!!


----------



## linum

Little old Brisbane, Australia?







[/url]14716473_562499817275507_8204414848587530240_n by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Hotel Jen Orchardgateway by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Two Towers by James Wong, on Flickr

Sky Garden - The One by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*
*SCROLL TO THE RIGHT>>>>*
































































CREDIT TO: https://www.flickr.com/photos/tonz/


----------



## PsyLock

The aerials on this page are amazing


----------



## biancoloto

Great photos! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK *









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









_DSC5709-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


WEE_1405 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*.....

https://c7.staticflickr.com/6/5462/30592173670_c91c691831_h.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2845/11690333393_5c31e1fa85_b.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY KELLY


----------



## Denjiro

New York City

Sunrise from Blvd East in Weehawken NJ by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01

Dubai:


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hindustani

#1 is still NYC 

#2 is still DUBAI

HK will have to settle for #3 as the highest spot.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Hindustani said:


> #1 is still NYC
> 
> #2 is still DUBAI
> 
> HK will have to settle for #3 as the highest spot.


LOL. Dubai is #7-6 ish at best.


----------



## nasle

*The Super Full moon 14/11/2016 Bangkok city

*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/682839...46231/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/24018476659/sizes/h/


L1001983 by Johannes Hillerbrand, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Hindustani said:


> Cant you see the ugly apartment buildings. cluster after cluster.
> 
> HK only looks close to NYC in the night because of overdone LED lighting.
> 
> Day time when real skyline is out in the open. HK struggle to match Shanghai.
> 
> Even HK mountains are more striking than its skyline in daytime.
> 
> Btw, the scenic, natural setting is terrific. One of the best if not the best 2nd only to Rio.


I hate to agree with you, but you are right. If you take a close look at Hong Kong, it really only has maybe a half dozen important skyscrapers. The rest are all white concrete apartment buildings. Still, its natural setting puts it high on the list.


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_0426_RAW_c by kentsang66, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Hoboken-09 by A Tourist on Planet Earth, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago in the Afternoon by braden.urban, on Flickr


Chicago in the Afternoon by braden.urban, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

dendenden said:


> I hate to agree with you, but you are right. If you take a close look at Hong Kong, it really only has maybe a half dozen important skyscrapers. The rest are all white concrete apartment buildings. Still, its natural setting puts it high on the list.


Totally agree with you.

I've been through 1000s of HONG KONG skyline photos. If you truly disect 70% of HONG KONG skyline photos, they are taken from the very best "vantage" point (nearby hill or viewing point etc etc). It gives you the illusion that It has the "best" skyline as you see ocean of skyscrapers lights after lights in the night.

Other "great" skyline cities like NY, CHICAGO, SHANGHAI etc dont have "vantage" point advantage that HONG KONG and RIO has. Plus, HONG KONG over did the neon LED lighting screaming to be picked over NYC and DUBAI.

At some point, viewers need to call this bluff.

Still, after all this said, HK is easily Top 5 "great" skyline. Just because of those half dozen supertall towers. In the daylight skyline, only those half dozen supertalls coming into foreground and the rest is just one ugly apartment buildings cluster after another. This puts HK skyline firmly behind NYC and DUBAI (megatalls + worlds tallest block)


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## akif90

*KL*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by ru55man, on Flickr

Singapore by Eriku-San, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hindustani said:


> Totally agree with you.
> 
> I've been through 1000s of HONG KONG skyline photos. If you truly disect 70% of HONG KONG skyline photos, they are taken from the very best "vantage" point (nearby hill or viewing point etc etc). It gives you the illusion that It has the "best" skyline as you see ocean of skyscrapers lights after lights in the night.
> 
> Other "great" skyline cities like NY, CHICAGO, SHANGHAI etc dont have "vantage" point advantage that HONG KONG and RIO has. Plus, HONG KONG over did the neon LED lighting screaming to be picked over NYC and DUBAI.
> 
> At some point, viewers need to call this bluff.
> 
> Still, after all this said, HK is easily Top 5 "great" skyline. Just because of those half dozen supertall towers. In the daylight skyline, only those half dozen supertalls coming into foreground and the rest is just one ugly apartment buildings cluster after another. This puts HK skyline firmly behind NYC and DUBAI (megatalls + worlds tallest block)


There are plenty of places in large cities where you can find bad vantage points of the city's skyline. You look the wrong way in Brooklyn, Queens, and Jersey, and you won't see much of a skyline at all, then quickly realize the density tapers off quite dramatically.

You look out from the observation deck at the Burj Khalifa and you will see the city becomes desert not many blocks away from the world's tallest building.

I don't think you have seen enough of the Hong Kong photos here to conclude there are only a small number of good vantage points.


----------



## the spliff fairy

This:



streetscapeer said:


> HK
> 
> D76_7861 by Sun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> There are plenty of places in large cities where you can find bad vantage points of the city's skyline. You look the wrong way in Brooklyn, Queens, and Jersey, and you won't see much of a skyline at all, then quickly realize the density tapers off quite dramatically.
> 
> You look out from the observation deck at the Burj Khalifa and you will see the city becomes desert not many blocks away from the world's tallest building.
> 
> I don't think you have seen enough of the Hong Kong photos here to conclude there are only a small number of good vantage points.


hk looks better at night or during sunset, at least u wont get to see much ugly apartments and focus more on height and density


----------



## DowntownKidz

Night lighting is really like putting on lipstick and tons of make-up, usually works wonders and at the extreme, would just look outlandish and circus-like.


----------



## hkskyline

Lighting on a lowrise skyline :

ZhuJiaJiao Water Village by Edmond Teng, on Flickr


Quite an enhancing effect indeed. Good that these buildings haven't been cheapened into casinos.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Drone Hong Kong

https://vimeo.com/dronehongkong/dronehongkong

https://vimeo.com/137443668


----------



## the spliff fairy




----------



## the spliff fairy




----------



## streetscapeer

NY



Torch said:


> *432 Park Avenue will light up the night sky as of Monday*
> http://ny.curbed.com/2016/11/11/13590384/432-park-avenue-lighting-nyc#


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Wow! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_0096 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

Chicago Evenings by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*waoh NY & Chicago..my wish list*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai by Michael Dziew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong_Kong_Victoria_Harbour_Pano_View_from_ICC_201105 by Andy Engdahl, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Construction Time again by Hak Wee, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Core by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok*










Cr.by
Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## TheIllinoisan

isaidso said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> Core by Roof Topper, on Flickr


Canada doesnt do baseball or football tbh.


----------



## isaidso

TheIllinoisan said:


> Canada doesnt do baseball or football tbh.


What do you mean? :weird:


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Night View 20161117-016.jpg by Ryuichi A, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









C H I C A G O by Omar Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Urban Jungle - Hong Kong by Kushal Shah, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan DSC_8724 by Colin Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*New York City*
Brooklyn to Manhattan by Jens Unger, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Central, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY MAX


----------



## nasle

Taipei








[/url]Taipei 101 - shutterstock_165665801 by c_matee, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Shenzhen


Untitled by lok, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand 
*
View of Bangkok. by Chris_Ke, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


歲月流金 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_8997 by michael.piccolo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


0926 by Michael Kniese, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


The view of Hong Kong Island from TST Promenade 19.6.16 (1) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NY









@hrenewyork


----------



## ATarnowski

JuanPaulo said:


> *Hong Kong, China "...... *


 I agree ! That city is alive !

https://youtu.be/4UqP_uIMUVk


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai, China*
skywalker by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister




----------



## akif90

*JAKARTA*






























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## differential

Toronto:


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


View From Our Room by David Stephens, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

nyc 

scroll ->

Today 11/9 (or in Europe 9/11) maybe the 2nd worst day in American history... but I Love New York by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunny Sunday...perfect winter weather! by Roger Price, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Cavalcade of lights 2016 by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

*
>>> scroll a bit*

BNI City n Surounding Area by Night by MYW_2507, on Flickr


585094284 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


IMG_20160529_002543 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC









mtazdir_sadi


Midtown Pano by Maximilian Kapitonoff, on Flickr










@mjinnyc










@wantedvisual


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe_lambin/


----------



## dendenden

New York is really starting to look like an alien sci-fi city!


----------



## hkskyline

Big Sky over ICC by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

D76_9181 by Sun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand*

Lumpini Park, Bangkok - June 2016 by Worawit Soranaraksophon, on Flickr
Lumpini Park - 7 July 2016 by Roparat Sukapirom, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York City by Zsolt Szabo, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Nyc










@killahwave

Manhattan from the air by Pete D, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


2016 Hong Kong Trip by puriticat, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









_C6A4085-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Untitled by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


Shenzhen skyline by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


View of Chicago Downtown from the top of John Hancock Tower by Kamal Chand Roy Karmakar, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## prageethSL

*Philadelphia*


339 | 366: Expanding Bounds by Steve Ives, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Guangzhou.China


----------



## JuanPaulo

I insist that at the moment Guangzhou >> than Shenzhen in terms of skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Brooklyn Height-Lower Manhattan by tectonic Photo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto, Ontario by Douggie, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

JuanPaulo said:


> I insist that at the moment Guangzhou >> than Shenzhen in terms of skyline.


I agree with you, JuanPaulo. Guangzhou has great balance, killer height and a high proportion of iconic buildings, all in a relatively compact and tidy CBD. It's insanely photogenic. Whereas, while the scale of Ping An and the other supertalls rising out of all that sprawling density are impressive, there are many vantage points from which SZ doesn't look very cohesive. It currently paints a picture of a work in progress...

I think the current awe factor of the scale of SZ combined with our collective imaginations is helping lift it into the top-5 or top-3, even surpassing GZ on a lot of peoples' lists. Because you just can't help but think about what that progress is going to look like in 5-10 years, when it will be a strong contender for the no. 1 spot.


----------



## isaidso

I also prefer Guangzhou over Shenzhen.

That Toronto shot is fabulous. Toronto still has a ton of room to grow in the core and you can see the high rise density starting to creep into the western edge of downtown.


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> http://www.imgrum.net/media/1377783710606605587_183907279


I like this one, streetcars/trams and urban canyon, it screams TO


----------



## streetscapeer

It's come a long way since those days.. with yet another drastic change still to come very soon









@meetfrancois









@beholdingeye


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_0363 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Downtown by nadeem, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


ChicagoFromCellularField by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


new york_2016_048 by Gareth Ottywill, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of mikejcw


Sorry for the size.


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand 
*
Skyline of #Bangkok #Thailand - #Sunset from the top of the Millenium #Hilton Bangkok by Andreas Hafenscher, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong*
Morning sunlight by TSOriginaux, on Flickr
Hong Kong Sunset by Ed Kruger, on Flickr
urban view Hong Kong by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## DEJAH

*Tel Aviv - Israel*


----------



## Vergelf

*Bangkok*
bangkok skyline by dulyanut swdp, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Bangkok*
MahaNakhon tower by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/













https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mabmy/


----------



## You are to blame

Toronto










http://cdn.peakaerials.com/


----------



## streetscapeer

NY 

Gorgeous view of Lower Manhattan skyline at sunset this evening. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London










Sprawl by AndyK!, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*









Processed with VSCO with k3 preset by 萨桑, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai metro by xpomou, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/seakeiyo/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


city (270) by Ajith Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Yikeshu, Nightview, Chongqing by Luke Bosworth, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*








DSC01030-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*nyc*


Bushwick, Brooklyn by @RoofAccess, on Flickr

"Downtown" by Thomas Bartelds, on Flickr

NYC view by Thomas Bartelds, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago* *[*USA*]*


Flight Toronto - Chicago 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline by DevalDragon1, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Downtown Brooklyn - waiting for its supertall*

Downtown Brooklyn by Several seconds, on Flickr


Good morning Brooklyn by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

Manila, Philippines



skyscraper2012 said:


> © KanoWithCamera






808 state said:


> Dec 27 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by David Madrid





Jose Mari said:


> _*Fort Bonifacio & Makati CBD*_
> 
> _December|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*





Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> 
> _01|30|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *adbenchures*


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand
*
Bangkok at dusk by Mike Aparicio, on Flickr 
RED SKY by v170520, on Flickr








https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
Sunset at the bay by Mai Son, on Flickr
Unexpected sunset by Mai Son, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


"another day is done" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Downtown skyscrapers in the distance by A. Wee, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*SF*

The 2 new buildings in San Francisco (one, a supertall) are really doing wonders for the skyline IMO




San Francisco Skyline, View from Potrero Hill by Nagarajan Kanna, on Flickr

San Francisco, California by The new K.O.the Foto, no Flickr


Oakland Lights by dr.evil1967, on Flickr


San Francisco Skyline by Sharon & Rick, on Flickr


DSC_0481 by Jovan Nesbit, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

Dubai










(by noofyounis on Instagram)


----------



## lochinvar

streetscapeer said:


> The 2 new buildings in San Francisco (one, a supertall) are really doing wonders for the skyline IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco Skyline, View from Potrero Hill by Nagarajan Kanna, on Flickr
> 
> San Francisco, California by The new K.O.the Foto, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Oakland Lights by dr.evil1967, on Flickr
> 
> 
> San Francisco Skyline by Sharon & Rick, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0481 by Jovan Nesbit, on Flickr


Which one among here is the leaning tower?


----------



## World 2 World

KUALA LUMPUR


Kuala Lumpur by Simon Long, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur by Herman Wong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Solstice by Vinnie Cartabiano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_1768-HDR by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aeysomsawat/


----------



## DEJAH

Next >>>


----------



## DEJAH

>>


----------



## DEJAH

*Panama City*




























_By Bernai Velarde_​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


The 8th hole from the tee by LET, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*Another beautiful day from KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> M.Jamek Interchange Station: LRT Kelana Jaya Line (underground)+LRT Sri Station (elevated)
> 
> untitled from Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr
> untitled from Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr
> untitled from Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

HK 


night lights victoria habour by Klaus Mokosch, auf Flickr

DSC_7621.jpg by terrytang123, auf Flickr

Hong Kong by mccrya, auf Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*New York City*
Manhattan and Brooklyn Bridge by e_arunsid, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia









by Detik


----------



## EMArg

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


----------



## EMArg

^^


Taken from this glorious video:


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


JAK_8131 by Jack Silver, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Tiong bahru,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

Sunset from Singapore Sports Hub by aronthian, on Flickr

_MG_7472 Singapore port and city by budak, on Flickr

s 2016 14Dec_View from Skypark_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

DJI_0044 by Goh Rhy Yan, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

Dubai's Marina









by kieran walsh https://flic.kr/p/PuCYwb


----------



## akif90

*KL*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/tongtranson/


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong, China*
FAI_9658 ‐ 維港夕景 Victoria Harbour, HK by Fai Andy, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand*

Bangkok by Daniël Hendrikx, on Flickr

Bangkok by Daniël Hendrikx, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Golden Hour by Graham Green, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Skyline by Kevin Lyden, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Moonlit Skyline by Siddharth Choksi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

FAI_9658 ‐ 維港夕景 Victoria Harbour, HK by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Lower Manhattan, New York City*
Lower Manhattan from the Colgate Clock by Goldpanda94, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand
*

Bangkok, Cityscape by Ratchanont Viriyakitkosol, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NY








Dobens


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago* [*USA*]


Buckingham Fountain. by Rares Dutu, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

So, which are the most improved skylines in 2016?


----------



## WingWing

I would say new york, toronto, KL, bkk and maybe shenzhen


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok In The end Year 2016 28/12/2016
*








Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Hudson11

Dubai


Dubai skyline at Dusk by 35mmMan, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> I would say new york, toronto, KL, bkk and maybe shenzhen


Those are my picks as well although I might add Jakarta to that list.


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
HighLine by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

singapore-12 by HEISENBERG., on Flickr

The Final Sunset by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscapes from The [email protected] by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Seagrasses at St John's Island off the city skyline by Ria Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Flying over Queens, New York by RJ DiBella, on Flickr


Views 2 by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


重庆 by MacDX1, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ Terrific find.


----------



## streetscapeer

I love Chongqing's skyline and topography/city layout... sort of reminiscent on NY's


----------



## akif90

*JAKARTA SKYLINE, FAST GROWING CITY IN 2016*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/billygabriel/


----------



## CHINA0086

Shanghai.China


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


"The intersections to the city" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr









by Sam


----------



## benKen

Tokyo


----------



## JuanPaulo

streetscapeer said:


> I love Chongqing's skyline and topography/city layout... sort of reminiscent on NY's


I agree, Chongqing has a very Manhattan-esque look :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York East 76th by Jack Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

2017 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NY

12304260-HDR by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Another contender from Asia
KUALA LUMPUR abcdefghij K L mnopqrstuvwxyz



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Nightscape at Kuala Lumpur by Zaki Daud, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by Zaki Daud, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by Zaki Daud, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand

*Bangkok, hotel Muse (Thaïlande) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr 
Bangkok at dusk by Mike Aparicio, on Flickr 
RED SKY by v170520, on Flickr
*








*








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## DEJAH

*Cartagena of Indies
*_Colombia's fifth city_























































_By AVM608_​


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC

New York by Night by Scott Olver, on Flickr

High Rise by Scott Olver, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


_NZO1619 by kyle reblin, on Flickr


----------



## steel100

My favorite is Potato City








[/url]windows 7 print screen[/IMG]


----------



## Vergelf

*Dubai*
Hotel with a view... by swissnico, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC









@fullmetalphotohraphy


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Chinese New Year 2017 by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Bugis by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Marina Bay Cruise Centre by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/398/31306964304_b533247e33_k.jpg








_PARIS LA DEFENSE_


----------



## hkskyline

D76_9695 by Sun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
獅頭魚尾像 Merlion Park by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

"a new year, a new day, a new dusk" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

KL's skyline is growing very fast! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Untitled by enan hombra, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago USA by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Guangzhou.China


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbor View at the Devil's Peak, HK by ZHANG Junxue, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Chongqing.China


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_3715 by Martin Aleksiev, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia


Toto Boerham said:


> *FROM FLYOVER KAMPUNG MELAYU-TEBET*


----------



## CHINA0086

Shenzhen.China


----------



## CHINA0086

HongKong.China


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok 2017*

DSC01211 by Kalboz, on Flickr

DSC01208 by Kalboz, on Flickr

DSC01201 by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok 
*

Beautiful scence of Bangkok Panorama by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of cdn


----------



## akif90

*KL*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/vegaway/


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Aerial of New York by Lucie Maru, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BKK

*over bangkok by Chrisgel Ryan Cruz, on Flickr __________________










The Paper Towns by Nattapan Kansena, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC


Aerial Drone Photos by Jason Pedersen, on Flickr









Li Shen


Flying into LaGuardia by Katharina Beniers, on Flickr



The city that never sleeps by Ingo Tews, on Flickr


Aerial of New York by Lucie Maru, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nice finds streetscaper.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Too much Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur in this thread..... :bash:


----------



## akif90

*HONG KONG FROM GOOGLE MAPS...WILL HONG KONG MERGE WITH SHENZEN?*


----------



## akif90

JuanPaulo said:


> Too much Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur in this thread..... :bash:


*NY ALSO* :nuts::nuts:


----------



## CHINA0086

Shanghai.China


----------



## TheIllinoisan

akif90 said:


> *NY ALSO* :nuts::nuts:


Actually, he has a point. No need to take it personal, friend-o.


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok 2017*











DSC01796 by Kalboz, on Flickr

Bangkok, Thailand. Land of smiles by Lukiat Pang, on Flickr


----------



## alexkrass

Stone jungle


----------



## akif90

*KL*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wanazizi/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak by Vivian Shen, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Earth At Night










EarthAtNightFarEast by Alan Doherty, on Flickr










EarthAtNightEurope by Alan Doherty, on Flickr










EarthAtNightUSA by Alan Doherty, on Flickr










EarthLights by Alan Doherty, on Flickr 
__________________


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Shanghai, China*









IMG_1119-Pano-编辑-2-66 by 基诺Genovisionon Flickr









_DSC3869-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovisionon Flickr









_C6A3971-8 by 基诺Genovisionon Flickr









DJI_0178-Pano-编辑-66 by 基诺Genovisionon Flickr









DJI_0003-Pano-编辑-66 by 基诺Genovisionon Flickr









DJI_0343-Pano-编辑-66 by 基诺Genovisionon Flickr









DJI_0467-Pano-编辑-66 by 基诺Genovisionon Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

Untitled by Colin Reid, on Flickr


----------



## alexkrass

Chicago.


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown, The Big Smoke, Metropolis, Centre of the Universe, The Six, Muddy York, aka Toronto*

Toronto Chipset by Roof Topper, on Flickr

Core by Roof Topper, on Flickr

East bound by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Again, that really poorly done knock off of 30 St Mary Axe in Bangkok is embarrassing! Why???


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC Pics from me today


FW4A2551 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


FW4A2559 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


FW4A0546 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Love that triangular new addition. kay:


----------



## CHINA0086

nasle said:


> Earth At Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EarthAtNightFarEast by Alan Doherty, on Flickr
> 
> __________________





India looks so strong!


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

Japan. . sooo alive....


----------



## null

CHINA0086 said:


> India looks so strong!


however, these images are veryyyy OLD, (taken in 2000)

This one for Asia was taken in 2012, astonishing changes have taken place in YRD and PRD










Supersized image:

http://eoimages.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/imagerecords/79000/79790/city_lights_asia_night_8k.jpg


----------



## isaidso

This is a skyline thread folks. :sleepy:


----------



## Crazy Dude

128 tall buildings were constructed in 2016, a world record 



> We’ve just been looking at the amazing growth of the skyscraper in its early years, and now ArchDaily informs us that 2016 was a record year for tall buildings throughout the world. The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) announced in its 2016 Tall Building Year in Review that 128 buildings 200 meters/656 feet or higher were completed in 2016, beating the previous year’s record of 114 completions. Of those buildings, 18 nabbed the spot of tallest building in their respective city, country or region; 10 were classified as supertalls (300 meters/984 feet or higher). And it looks like we’re on a roll…
> 
> *The biggest share of the new skyscrapers–107, or 84 percent—were completed in Asia*, keeping the title of “global skyscraper epicenter” in that region. At the very top of the list, the Guangzhou CTF Finance Centre (pictured above) was completed in China. The Kohn Pedersen Fox-designed 530-meter mixed-use skyscraper is now the fifth-tallest building in the world.
> 
> The United States came in second with seven new completions in 2016, accounting for all 200-meter-plus development in North America. Those towers were 30 Park Place, 10 Hudson Yards, 56 Leonard Street, 252 East 57th Street and the Beekman Hotel and Residences in New York City, Harborside Tower 1 in Jersey City and Boston’s Millennium Tower. It’s worth noting that, with the exception of 10 Hudson Yards, all of the U.S. completions were residential towers.
> 
> Tall Building Year in Review, Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat, CTBUH, supertalls, skyscrapers, 432 park avenue, warsaw spire, Ningbo, Bank of China, Guangzhou CTF, 432 Park Avenue
> 
> Next in line were South Korea (six buildings), Indonesia (five) and the Philippines and Qatar (four each). The U.S. had two buildings in the top 20 tallest buildings built last year: 30 Park Place and 10 Hudson Yards.
> 
> Tall Building Year in Review, Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat, CTBUH, supertalls, skyscrapers, 432 park avenue, warsaw spire, Ningbo, Bank of China, Guangzhou CTF, 432 Park Avenue
> 
> 2016 was a record-breaking year, but according to projections, 2017 and 2018 will continue to surpass previous years in the race skyward.










source


----------



## TheIllinoisan

null said:


> however, these images are veryyyy OLD, (taken in 2000)


Can you goofballs stop posting that garbage in this SKYLINE thread? Nobody here (except you) cares about how many more lights china has now than it used to.


----------



## nasle

*Rattanakosin Island 
*


Koh Rattanakosin by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Memorial Bridge and Koh Rattanakosin by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

KUALA LUMPUR Lets get back to skylines discussion



teckkang said:


> Taken from The Face Suite last weekend.


*OXLEY TOWERS (Lot 99 & Lot 159 KLCC) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang, KLCC) | 79 fl, 49 fl, 28 fl*
KUALA LUMPUR | So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur | 320m | 1050ft | 79 fl 










kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
UNTIL by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## DOOMNES

*Istanbul*


----------



## Luca9A8M

*New York City*









Lower East Side by  tectonic Photo on Flickr









Queens-Midtown by  tectonic Photo on Flickr









Queens-Midtown by  tectonic Photo on Flickr









Williamsburg Bridge by  tectonic Photo on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









Queens-Midtown by  tectonic Photo on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Year of the Rooster by Simon, on Flickr

Another Singapore Skyline by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Lalallallala, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


560A1093-1 by Joel Corrente, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ocean Terminal Parking by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand*









Suwatchai Sukniyom‎


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


View point of Hongkong city and Kowloon city from the top of victoria peak by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Shenzhen.China


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









*CREDIT TO:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/vedd/


----------



## streetscapeer

found some pretty unique views of NYC on flickr



2017-01-17 06.44.49 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-01-17 04.41.10 2 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-12-28 02.24.56 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-07-01 11.56.24 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2017-01-17 06.43.55 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


IMG_20150709_213828 by noah.photos, on Flickr


IMG_20160812_220334 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-01-17 04.38.40 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-07-20 08.40.57 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


IMG_20150908_211353 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-07-05 03.18.58 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_102356 by noah.photos, on Flickr


IMG_20160709_185430 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-05-03 08.42.44 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-01-23 12.38.38 2 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-05-10 10.21.13 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


2016-05-10 10.21.12 1 by noah.photos, on Flickr


IMG_20160503_084547 by noah.photos, on 


IMG_20160224_213844 by noah.photos, on Flickr

Untitled by noah.photos, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## germantower

NYC doens´t have a skyline, it has just a sheer unbelievably huge mass concentration of buildings. Propably the most crazy one on this planet. The density is crazy and it´s just getting even crazier.


----------



## Kadzman

Loving these grittier views of NYC. They add richness and a certain urban charm to the place.


----------



## germantower

^^ I agree, i am already bored by the same views that we have in updates here. The pictures that streetscapeer posted really show what gigantic, vibrant and urban monster Manhattan is, let alone the whole city. I like how from some views you don´t even see the east river anymore, and even most of the horizone is already blocke by buildings, and this at a height of maybe 25 floors already. I also like the addition of 432 P Avenue, and how despite it´s height blends in in the fabric. I can´t wait to see simmilar shots after the topping out of Steinway and Nordstrom. Hopefully NYC will get a megatall then and maybe something along the lines of the Burj Khalifa.  I am certain it will happen, so it´s not a matetr of if but when.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*













































Courtesy of Jasonzed


*Montreal*













































Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE
*

Photo-21 by Santanu Das, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Tokyo*
Rainbow Bridge and Tokyo Tower by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Olton Hall, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK

Pathumwan and Ratchaprasong District, Bangkok by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

cityscape bangkok by Xi Liang, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Chicago:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

DJI_1378-Pano-2 by shihan shan, on Flickr
Marina Bay by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Skyline by Shocrates Su, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


161029 707 by leftarmfast, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Chicago*
Skyline of Chicago by Fabian Ju, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Western Skyline Feb-10-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









After the Storm by tectonic Photo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Mavic Test Flight by Vinnie Cartabiano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


New Years Day by Ruben Moore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK just before the dawn. by adechazal2002, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

tokyo


----------



## benKen

tokyo


----------



## benKen

tokyo


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

There hasn't been a lot of talking in this thread lately, so I'll just say something: These photos are all amazing.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ This is one of my favorite threads! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

And now lets turn the page


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_1448 (2) by keith greenhouse, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Star Ferry, Hong Kong by Nik Ramzi Nik Hassan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_1734.jpg by Conall Fahey, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*












Aey SrirathSomsawat












Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong*
GR060324 - Devil's Peak Sunset by Fai Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
Sunset @ Marina Bay by Mai Son, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


IMG_20161217_095934154_HDR by Alex Ruel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_1449 (2) by keith greenhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shenzhen*
P2152312 by Xuqing Jia, on Flickr
P2152341 by Xuqing Jia, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

A table of skyscraper information,from Gaoloumi forum，I added some English annotation(red words).the data may not completely correct,for reference only.


----------



## Chileno.M

*Santiago, Chile*


IMG_6249 by Claudio Torres, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

Bangkok has 2 buildings taller than Manila's tallest. Don't believe Manila has a 300+ building.


----------



## Chileno.M

Another pic of *Santiago* 



Sunset over Santiago de Chile 09 by Ignacio Izquierdo


----------



## CHINA0086

lochinvar said:


> Bangkok has 2 buildings taller than Manila's tallest. Don't believe Manila has a 300+ building.


Well,you may correct. and next,top 21 to 40.

data from Gaoloumi forum.


----------



## lochinvar

I believe Seoul's Lotte Tower is 300+.


----------



## streetscapeer

New York's is undercounted


----------



## greg_widen40

lochinvar said:


> Bangkok has 2 buildings taller than Manila's tallest. Don't believe Manila has a 300+ building.



Isn't the Grand Hyatt (old name) in BGC 318 meters in height? Also, this figures are completely inaccurate. Metro Manila has more than 50 skyscrapers that are 200 meters and above - and more are being added every year.
These data are wrong.


----------



## CHINA0086

greg_widen40 said:


> Isn't the Grand Hyatt (old name) in BGC 318 meters in height? Also, this figures are completely inaccurate. Metro Manila has more than 50 skyscrapers that are 200 meters and above - and more are being added every year.
> These data are wrong.


the list do not included tower,just talk about skyscraper which completion,perhaps not very accurate,but,is Malina have more than 50 skyscrapers taller than 200m?shanghai is just more than 50,only 54,just cant believe that.


----------



## CHINA0086

streetscapeer said:


> New York's is undercounted


yeah,i also doubt that NYC only have 64 taller than 200m,i feel NYC have tons of skyscrapers ,perhaps some of them are just under 200m?who have accurate figures?


----------



## greg_widen40

CHINA0086 said:


> the list do not included tower,just talk about skyscraper which completion,perhaps not very accurate,but,is Malina have more than 50 skyscrapers taller than 200m?shanghai is just more than 50,only 54,just cant believe that.



I made a list a couple of years ago on this forum (see list of 200-299 meter buildings) and as of last count, it is 57. About 4-5 new skyscrapers were not included (they're under prep). Grand Hyatt is not a tower but a hotel.


----------



## CHINA0086

greg_widen40 said:


> I made a list a couple of years ago on this forum (see list of 200-299 meter buildings) and as of last count, it is 57. About 4-5 new skyscrapers were not included (they're under prep). Grand Hyatt is not a tower but a hotel.




Well，I am not means Grand Hyatt is tower，just illustrated this list not count tower and building which under construction.but ,yeah ,my expression is easy to misunderstand.

So,let us forget that list,continue post images,it always can be directly shows everything.


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND 

*
















Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat

















http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=592&status=15
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=592&status=15


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York City during Sunset via Helicopter by Brendan Bannister, on Flickr


New York City during Sunset via Helicopter by Brendan Bannister, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


DSCF3671 by May Ling Tan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_1198.jpg by Conall Fahey, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí

*NYC, USA*



New York City during Sunset via Helicopter by Brendan Bannister, on Flickr


 by Brendan Bannister, no Flickr​


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

the clear winter by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*
DSC_4702 by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires: Skylines*


----------



## EMArg

^^


In HD:


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC

Queensboro Bridge by Tony Shi, on Flickr


new york city by Cary Fagan, on Flickr

Robert Lawson


----------



## hkskyline

HONG KONG by wil hughes, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Moscow*

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## DOOMNES

*DUBAİ*



























































































photos hosted on flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York 2017 by Eveline Boone, on Flickr


New York 2017 by Eveline Boone, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC at the crack of dawn



































































































6sqft


----------



## Vergelf

NEW YORK CITY​Emerging Midtown Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

HONG KONG​City of HK by Choi Lok Man, on Flickr
View by Choi Lok Man, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

^^ Great finds.


----------



## WingWing

lochinvar said:


> I believe Seoul's Lotte Tower is 300+.




Seoul Lotte is about 555m


----------



## streetscapeer

nyc









@nyonair









@lightsensitivity









Credit: https://www.instagram.com/lightsensitivity/?hl=en


----------



## hkskyline

Flight to Hong Kong by tomosang, on Flickr


Flight to Hong Kong by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK FULL 2017
*


----------



## A Chicagoan

KavirajG said:


> *Guangzhou, China*
> 
> Goodbye 2016 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


I like the addition of the CTF Finance Centre. It looks like a computer rendering.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I discovered this today. I'm not saying it's the best, but it's a nice skyline, and get this: It's in Africa.

*Lagos, Nigeria*:
DSC_8663 ( Lagos Skyline) by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Why not some more photos of good ol' *Chicago*?

Chicago Skyline by edwademd, on Flickr

Chicago skyline by Keith J Semmelink, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/cvpDqQ
https://flic.kr/p/87TSaa

Chicago Skyline Panorama by Kevin Zolkiewicz, on Flickr

There's one thing I don't like about that last picture: They cut off One Museum Park and Tower Residences. Outrageous!

By the way, this is also my *500th* post! Why not celebrate with these amazing photos of Chicago?


----------



## KavirajG

A Chicagoan said:


> I discovered this today. I'm not saying it's the best, but it's a nice skyline, and get this: It's in Africa.
> 
> *Lagos, Nigeria*:
> DSC_8663 ( Lagos Skyline) by CE Blueclouds, on Flickr


Lagos is OK...but Africa definitely got some bigger and way more beautiful skylines!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


3Eleven, new apartment tower at 311 W Illinois by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Guangzhou now has an iconic skyline cluster that characterizes several 'world class' skylines. Waterfront location, iconic bridge and/or landmarks, and of course, great buildings! The CTF really anchors it all together.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT Wide Angle by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/lizthegirl/


----------



## streetscapeer

San Francisco

Bay Bridge SF by Joel Corrente, en Flickr

Downtown San Francisco by Joel Corrente, en Flickr

San Francisco Panoramic by Joel Corrente, en Flickr

View of San Francisco from Bernal Heights by Nikhil Prabhakar, en Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*


Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr

Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr

Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr

Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr


----------



## african

*Nairobi*

Kenya



​


----------



## african

*Cape Town*

South Africa

​


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Paul Maranzan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


ClasIC by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NY









David Berry


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









2017_02_19_Montrose_Harbor by bosch68, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*KUALA LUMPUR is under mega refurbishing stage as the Malaysian capital prepares to be the Wawasan2020/Vision2020 icon when the country achieving High income status by 2020 *








[/url]Kuala Lumpur by Vishal Shah, on Flickr








[/url]View of Kuala Lumpur from our hospital room by JOY, on Flickr

Cross posted from my own Instagram. KL monorail. by lizardboi_88, on Flickr

Monorail bridge. by lizardboi_88, on Flickr


















By Jackie









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## germantower

I really don´t see anything interesting in Kuala Lumpurs skyline, even the Petronas Towers arent that much of a beauty. The skyline looks very random, and rushed, to just have towers existing.


----------



## sepul

Stadiums aren't skyline hno: and please upload better quality photos not pixelated ones.. every skyline has good angle and bad angle, it doesn't mean much to participate in this thread if you would post any photo you like ignoring the topic of "best skyline". So show the best of KL and stay relevant to the topic please. This is not ASEAN thread.


----------



## singa-knight

Dubai


----------



## oliver999

北京beijing， forbidden city looks tiny


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Beijing bird's eye view by winfred luo, on Flickr
> 
> Beijing bird's eye view by winfred luo, on Flickr
> 
> Beijing bird's eye view by winfred luo, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Shanghai.China









*








*


----------



## KlausDiggy

---


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
CBD from Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

The last Rochor by Riki Boo, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BAANGKOK*


Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr


Bangkok Night Cityscape by Kittapas Sukantowong, on Flickr

Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr

Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK


Bangkok's Light by PHONGRAPEE PHONGVIVAT, on Flickr*


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Somewhere in Singapore by hooi hong lim, on Flickr

Somewhere in Singapore by hooi hong lim, on Flickr

2017-24-2--21-22-45 by Nathan Yang, on Flickr

Singapore by Benedikt Rüthemann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Discovery Bay, Hong Kong by Si Chun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong and Kowloon by lizziet77, on Flickr

The Peak with a view of Hong Kong and over the water to Kowloon by lizziet77, on Flickr


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

Yeah...keep the photos you guys post of 'high quality' or whatever just to make the thread feel less repetitive and more ostentatious even at the expense of fewer images. (If you can)

Kuala lumpur looks nice to me but it doesn't mean that any differing opinion on the matter is tbc taboo (even the kinda mean ones or the outright nonchalant replies), opinions are fiiiine,It doesn't necessarily mean they're always right tho.So detest not and make a cool stance about it if you're able to.

WingWing 's Singapore photos are my favourites in this list, the citystate is very photogenic might I add.


----------



## Protected Lucifers

world best skyline level from ASEAN so far fit for Singapore 

i mean it

Petronas Tower was a very famous twin tower in the world because PTT was the first ever tower that beat a giant super power : WTC in NYC 

but, yes, Kualalumpur, Jakarta, Manila, Bangkok have a big chance to be the next world class cities form Asia


----------



## WingWing

^^

Yah agree

But KL has high chance to overtake Singapore, they got many supertalls u/c. I reckon in 5 years time KL skyline will dramatically change. BKK also has possibilities to break through one of theworld's best. Jakarta and Manila also has the potential


----------



## hkskyline

In terms of density and depth, Makati should actually be way up there for ASEAN. Bangkok is quite scattered although they probably has the widest skyline.


----------



## streetscapeer

Of the Southeast Asian skylines: 

I like Kuala Lumpur the best. I really like the Petronas towers and they seem to be adequately situated in a skyscraper cluster. 

Manila and Makati also have nice, tight clusters (with some modern and older buildings mixed in) so they are high on my Southeast Asia list.

Singapore's skyline, as a whole, has never attracted me to be honest. It's mostly scattered it seems. I do like the main cluster, but it's rather small. If they could build a signature tower much taller than the rest in the main cluster, it would rise a bit in my list. 

Bangkok's skyline is just too spread out and scattered for me, I don't really feel anything when I see it. But it seems like it can rapidly become the best once it fills in some more (and they're building quite a lot), so this is changing very quickly.


----------



## germantower

I like HKs skyline for it´s urban and futuristic appeal and its natural background.

I like Shanghai for it´s setting, for the composition of the SWFC, Jin Mao and Shanghai Tower.

I like Tokyo for its uber crazy density, urban sprawl, overall appeal and many faces it has.

Shenzhen looks way too chaotic, unpleasant and mundane.

Guangzhou only looks good around the CFT and up to the stadium. Other than that it´s just another chinese skyline.


----------



## germantower

Protected Lucifers said:


> world best skyline level from ASEAN so far fit for Singapore
> 
> i mean it
> 
> Petronas Tower was a very famous twin tower in the world because PTT was the first ever tower that beat a giant super power : WTC in NYC
> 
> but, yes, Kualalumpur, Jakarta, Manila, Bangkok have a big chance to be the next world class cities form Asia


The Petronas Tower have beaten the Willis (Sears) Tower, that eclipsed the WTC shorty after their opening. But the surpassing was more or less done by cheating a lot. The true master in surpassing isn´t even Taipei 101 but the Burj Khalifa.

Taipeis mass damper basically sits at the roof height of Willis, the actual roof is only a few meters above that damper, while the remaining height is done by a spire.


----------



## QalzimCity

*KL : I thought I heard peoples were calling my name??

Me : Nah..! It just the neighbors lecturing their sons to out do a kid... don't mind them son, continue your works*



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by KELLY











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




XNeo said:


> frm nazrey
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Skyline by Chanuka Kumarage, on Flickr




















by eyzham[/QUOTE]









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/23800719010/


----------



## WingWing

germantower said:


> I really don´t see anything interesting in Kuala Lumpurs skyline, even the Petronas Towers arent that much of a beauty. The skyline looks very random, and rushed, to just have towers existing.


I think Petronas tower steal the limelight and becomes the main point of the skyline. Its very iconic but night view, its bright lighting makes the skyline focus on the twin tower instead


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
CBD from Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr
Skyline in Blue by Elena Leong, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

WingWing said:


> I think Petronas tower steal the limelight and becomes the main point of the skyline. Its very iconic but night view, its bright lighting makes the skyline focus on the twin tower instead


True, they are the focal point, but i still dont find them THAT amazing.


----------



## KavirajG

KL probably is not quite there yet when compared with the big ones, but it's coming up nicely...lots of stuff happening there...by 2025, the city will be completely transformed. Will easily pave its way to the Top 10.

*Dubai*

Evening at Dubai Creek Harbour by Ajay Goel, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

germantower said:


> Guangzhou only looks good around the CFT and up to the stadium. Other than that it´s just another chinese skyline.



Well,strange point.


i think every skyline all have good angle and bad angle.according to your piont,there is no skyline able to be best or good skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak by Jeff Wong, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO*









Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## Protected Lucifers

germantower said:


> The Petronas Tower have beaten the Willis (Sears) Tower, that eclipsed the WTC shorty after their opening. But the surpassing was more or less done by cheating a lot. The true master in surpassing isn´t even Taipei 101 but the Burj Khalifa..


yeah, Petronas Twin Towers makes Kualalumpur famous and get bubling attention around the world



streetscapeer said:


> Of the Southeast Asian skylines:
> 
> I like Kuala Lumpur the best. I really like the Petronas towers and they seem to be adequately situated in a skyscraper cluster.
> 
> Manila and Makati also have nice, tight clusters (with some modern and older buildings mixed in) so they are high on my Southeast Asia list.
> 
> Singapore's skyline, as a whole, has never attracted me to be honest. It's mostly scattered it seems. I do like the main cluster, but it's rather small. If they could build a signature tower much taller than the rest in the main cluster, it would rise a bit in my list.


pick Kuala Lumpur because iconic PTT, so, perhaps you pick Dubai, Jeddah, Taipei, Seoul, and Pyongyang 

*Jakarta*
not the best at all, but keep rising



Dito Roso said:


> Jakarta S.C.R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original photo by detik.com
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## Focalor

germantower said:


> The Petronas Tower have beaten the Willis (Sears) Tower, that eclipsed the WTC shorty after their opening. But the surpassing was more or less done by cheating a lot. The true master in surpassing isn´t even Taipei 101 but the Burj Khalifa.
> 
> Taipeis mass damper basically sits at the roof height of Willis, the actual roof is only a few meters above that damper, while the remaining height is done by a spire.


If Petronas wanted to cheat the Willis Tower, why would they cheat in expensive way of building 2 towers instead of 1 thin tower like Burj Khalifa?
And why would they went for expensive steel cladding instead of plain glass like Willis Tower?
In fact, Petronas was never intended to be the world's tallest building. The one that announced it was the guy from Chicago itself, which is CTBUH.

If cheating is your main point, then one who cheated Willis Tower is actually 1WTC, which surpassed WT to become tallest building in America


----------



## streetscapeer

Protected Lucifers said:


> pick Kuala Lumpur because iconic PTT, so, perhaps you pick Dubai, Jeddah, Taipei, Seoul, and Pyongyang




No not _only_ because of Petronas towers, but because 1) KL has a large and tight cluster of skyscrapers of various heights and textures, and 2) it has a nice apex or crescendo to the skyline, culminating in two good-looking signature towers (which happen to be the iconic PTT.. but honestly if another good looking building was there in their place, I probably would still rate KL best in Southeast Asia). 

For me at least, this looks pretty awesome:

Kuala Lumpur Skyline by Chanuka Kumarage, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC

IMG_2985 by BW Cary, on Flickr










@craigsbed


IMG_7663 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*do you think
**

Bangkok 2017*

Bangkok by katjaschwagirewa, on Flickr

DSC_6357 by Patchareeporn Sakoolchai, on Flickr

OM210704 by IMAGEOS photographies, on Flickr

OM210671 by IMAGEOS photographies, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*

Cystal Chinatown by CalvinTeo Gallery, on Flickr

Citi Hall Singapore by Froilan Siangko, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong*
The Coldest Morning by Raymond Ling, on Flickr
BLUR by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*KL : I swear I still heard peoples calling out my name!

Me : How many times I need to tell you, it is the neighbor tries to hype his son!

KL : Aahh... I see... good coz im gonna continue my work!
Since I dont have a deep trenches on my chest (large water bodies in cbd), I need to work my ass off in the gym day and night pumping up both my V-line muscles (Focal points) and my Dick (Supertalls)!!*



akif90 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/





akif90 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


January 5, 2017










kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr










The towers frm afar by Johnlmc, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Thanks Wingwing!, that was a creative and refreshing pic (the one at Chinatown)


----------



## MalimDeMan

Focalor said:


> If Petronas wanted to cheat the Willis Tower, why would they cheat in expensive way of building 2 towers instead of 1 thin tower like Burj Khalifa?
> And why would they went for expensive steel cladding instead of plain glass like Willis Tower?
> In fact, Petronas was never intended to be the world's tallest building. The one that announced it was the guy from Chicago itself, which is CTBUH.
> 
> If cheating is your main point, then one who cheated Willis Tower is actually 1WTC, which surpassed WT to become tallest building in America


Nicely said bro. :applause:


----------



## akif90

*KEEP CALM GUYS, OUR SUPERTALL BABY IN THE MAKING.

I love KL skyline, combination between natural jungle & concrete jungle.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fro3enfire/


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong from The Peak by Will McSeveney, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai, China*
Sign by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

This thread has truly become the "Best ASEAN Skyline" thread. Come on guys, give us a break from the KL, BKK, and SIN pictures! Best to ONLY post the best puctures here, and ONE AT A TIME. For those who cannot contain themselves from posting more than one picture per post, go to the "Best Asian Skyline" thread where it is more appropriate to show those pictures that do not really capture the BEST angles of a skyline. I want to see more Toronto, Dubai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chongqing, New York etc. on this thread.


----------



## streetscapeer

Shenzhen is amazing


----------



## WingWing

Busan
On The Waterfront by Peter Stewart, on Flickr

Busan Skyline by Derek Percival, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tianjin
Ligonglou overpass, Tianjin, China by Xudong Zhai, on Flickr

Tianjin, China by Oliver Degabriele, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
City in a garden! Singapore is a city nestled amid lush greenery. Here's a view of the skyscrapers in Outram and Tanjong Pagar. That's Jubilee Church, a Presbyterian Church, nestled among the trees. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore Night Skyline by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Doha
Skiline - Doha, Qatar by Adelmeister, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

though small, i like this
Moscow City panorama by places to see, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Kyle521, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Chongqing
Chongqing city skyline panorama by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr

Chongqing city panorama (not downtown) by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr

霧都‧重慶｜Chongqing, the City of Mist by Jermaine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taipei 101
LOVE Taiwan Taipei 101 台灣 台北 101 之霞 by JIANG YU QUAN (全), on Flickr


and its view
Taipei view from top of Taipei 101 by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

WingWing takes his job seriously


----------



## WingWing

Just happen to have free time to post more pics here haha


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC


----------



## Hudson11

city of gold 


New York cityscape at sunset by Bex Walton, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

CHINA0086 said:


> Shenzhen.China


WOOOOOWWW:banana:^^


----------



## isaidso

Looking west from downtown Toronto to some of the growing nodes throughout metro. The first cluster is Humber Bay Shores in Etobicoke. In the distance is MCC, short for Mississauga City Centre.

DSC_0230 by Raphaël Vandon, on Flickr

City Layers by Matt Wiebe, on Flickr

Looking southwest towards the northern end of downtown on the Don Valley Parkway. The tall building on the left is in an area called Yorkville.


----------



## Protected Lucifers

somehow i like Busan more than Seoul. for me Busan skyscrapers more diverse and glassy than Seoul, and offcourse Busan is seafront city


WingWing said:


> Busan
> On The Waterfront by Peter Stewart, on Flickr
> 
> Busan Skyline by Derek Percival, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

WingWing said:


> Just happen to have free time to post more pics here haha


Appreciate the passion!:cheers:


----------



## nasle

China city so nice


----------



## QalzimCity

Thank you WingWing!
Bases on the photos:
1) Central Park in NY can easily qualified as our modern days wonder! many cities tried to create its own central park, but the composition of the skylines contrast looked dull compared to the NY's

2)Taipei reminds me of Bangkok! So BIG and mighty. But too spreads out with very few focal points... they should start building 200m clusters in between those highrises sea. Thank god Bkk already built several generic and eye catching tallies... Nevertheless, this already looks quite great to me




WingWing said:


> Taipei 101
> LOVE Taiwan Taipei 101 台灣 台北 101 之霞 by JIANG YU QUAN (全), on Flickr
> 
> 
> and its view
> Taipei view from top of Taipei 101 by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

This is the Singapore of the middle east... flawless cbd urban planning!




WingWing said:


> Doha
> Skiline - Doha, Qatar by Adelmeister, on Flickr
> 
> CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

QalzimCity said:


> Thank you WingWing!
> Bases on the photos:
> 1) Central Park in NY can easily qualified as our modern days wonder! many cities tried to create its own central park, but the composition of the skylines contrast looked dull compared to the NY's
> 
> 2)Taipei reminds me of Bangkok! So BIG and mighty. But too spreads out with very few focal points... they should start building 200m clusters in between those highrises sea. Thank god Bkk already built several generic and eye catching tallies... Nevertheless, this already looks quite great to me


There are few cities that i know tries to create its own central park. One of it was incheon. Of course none beat the fanstastic view of New York


Taipei reminds me of Seoul and maybe Tokyo/osaka. They have many highrises and almost no greeneries. Bangkok in my opinion is getting like manhattan, which is very good.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong's Victoria Harbor at Sundown by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*
BANGKOK*









Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat









0Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## singa-knight




----------



## Xenzue

Too many places to travel to... Not enough money/time


----------



## JuanPaulo

hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong's Victoria Harbor at Sundown by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr


What a great picture of HK. I have to make a confession. While I think IFC is an amazing building, its location ruined the skyline for me. I do not understand why such a tall building was allowed to be built at the waters edge. The are no zoning restrictions in central?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









midtown sundown by Dennis Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


230 W Division #1403_025 by Chicago Home Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai - 18 Feb 2017 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

^^ The tallest block really doesnt do it for me. It has height, but other then that its architecture is pretty much grotesque. 

Also, why is that lonely palm tree sticking out next to this villa on one of the palm Jumeirah fronds?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Its probably a cell phone antenna in disguise :nuts:


----------



## germantower

^^ I have thought so. It looks funny though.

I have to say that the one problem that i have with NYC is it´s density which doesn´t allow anything to breath and to be admired at all. Thats why i am happy abt the current supertall boom, that will break the plateau and i hope for megatalls so the skyline can appear soaring again.


----------



## A Chicagoan

To be honest, I always thought New York's skyline is too random.


----------



## hkskyline

JuanPaulo said:


> What a great picture of HK. I have to make a confession. While I think IFC is an amazing building, its location ruined the skyline for me. I do not understand why such a tall building was allowed to be built at the waters edge. The are no zoning restrictions in central?


IFC and ICC were designed to be gateway skyscrapers and provide much-needed office space. Otherwise, the newly-reclaimed parklands in front and around IFC will not allow highrise developments.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

WingWing said:


> There are few cities that i know tries to create its own central park. One of it was incheon. Of course none beat the fanstastic view of New York
> 
> 
> Taipei reminds me of Seoul and maybe Tokyo/osaka. They have many highrises and almost no greeneries. Bangkok in my opinion is getting like manhattan, which is very good.


True that Bangkok is becoming more and more like Manhattan but with Taipei I felt on closer inspection skyscrapers aren't well maintained and architecturally isn't that stunning..In fact a lot of chinese cities also seem to fall under the same trap of having great supertalls but low quality of skyscrapers..Seoul and Japan on the other hand have amazing trendy low rise..


----------



## WingWing

germantower said:


> ^^ The tallest block really doesnt do it for me. It has height, but other then that its architecture is pretty much grotesque.
> 
> Also, why is that lonely palm tree sticking out next to this villa on one of the palm Jumeirah fronds?


When a city have one or few supertalls, it will makes the skyline much more contrast

However in this pic, supertalls are too near with one another, without any skyscraper or highrises in between. Hence eventually it does looks weird to me


----------



## singa-knight




----------



## hkskyline

High-Resolution HDR Drone Panorama of Hong Kong at Twilight by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Whoa!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


1440 N Lake Shore #32G_025 by Chicago Home Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









DOWNTOWN DUBAI is one of the most popular parts of Dubai by 
Scorpios ..., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Photo-6 by Santanu Das, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_2423.jpg by Conall Fahey, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago*:
Chicago Skyline by Eric Austin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Very old pic


----------



## QalzimCity

germantower said:


> ^^ I am not too serious, just trying to view things from a wider perspective and dig deeper.I hope you realised in my post that i like Shanghai.
> 
> Also what 300m buildings are you refering to that are similar sized as the ESB?


You can see the Sinarmas tower the one at the river bank that black in color is 320+m
and alsi the one that has triangular tip too is a supertall... but they both look tiny in Shanghai


----------



## Jay

QalzimCity said:


> You can see the Sinarmas tower the one at the river bank that black in color is 320+m
> and alsi the one that has triangular tip too is a supertall... but they both look tiny in Shanghai


Tomorrow square is not a supertall, it's 934' or about 285 meters. 

Sinar mas is the fourth tallest building in the city, if it were right next to the trio it would look small but on it's own I disagree.

In the second pic maybe a little because yea, Shanghai is gigantic. But from many angles even 432 park avenue doesn't look that impressive in NYC when compared to the whole skyline so I don't really see your point, most megacities will make 3-400 meter buildings not stand out that much.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Jay said:


> Tomorrow square is not a supertall, it's 934' or about 285 meters.


I think QalzimCity was referring to the Jin Mao Tower, which does indeed look tiny next the the Shanghai World Financial Center and the Shanghai Tower.


----------



## CHINA0086

Yeah,try to imaging that put ESB(380m without antenna)near by Jinmao Tower(421m),then back to NYC,see how ESB much taller than others. ESB is giant in NYC,but Jinmao is tiny in Pudong,but compare with Dubai,to be honest,these are nothing.


----------



## Jay

CHINA0086 said:


> Yeah,try to imaging that put ESB(380m without antenna)near by Jinmao Tower(421m),then back to NYC,see how ESB much taller than others. ESB is giant in NYC,but Jinmao is tiny in Pudong,but compare with Dubai,to be honest,these are nothing.


The ESB is just taller than its surroundings, if Jin Mao (only 421m with a spire) were on its own it would look like a giant too. If ESB were next to 1WTC, 432, Central Park Tower tower etc. it would not look like such a giant. I don't see what this has to do with NY's skyline as a whole. The only thing skyline wise that's more impressive to me about Shanghai than NYC is the Shanghai Tower, but once the current supertall boom in NY finishes I don't think Shanghai will have an edge just because of one megatall.

Both cities are insanely impressive but Shanghai lacks a lot in the 2-300 meter range which NY doesn't, and also has far more U/C. NY lacks a 600+ meter building but I think the new developments next to Central Park are tall enough to keep it in the number one spot.




...


----------



## CHINA0086

Jay said:


> The ESB is just taller than its surroundings, if Jin Mao (only 421m with a spire) were on its own it would look like a giant too. If ESB were next to 1WTC, 432, Central Park Tower tower etc. it would not look like such a giant.
> ...


Shanghai and NYC are both lacks of 300+，shanghai only have 2,NYC is 3.
as for 200+, shanghai is 54,NYC is 64 by 2016.So,not very much gap actually,in consideration of shanghai have one megatall and a TV Tower which is 468m.
but ture,NYC is building many new supertalls,however shanghai is slowing down in recent years.


----------



## CHINA0086

The most strange truth is about Shenzhen,which have 71 buildings taller than 200+,11 supertalls,2 buildings 400+,and 1 megatall,far more strong than shanghai and also surpassed NYC,but the skyline,really not better than both cities.


----------



## DowntownKidz

Shenzhen is really underrated in my opinion. I think it lacks a focal point though, but the number of supertalls it has is shockingly impressive. In comparison, Chongqing with a smaller skyline, has a more pleasing cluster.


----------



## germantower

Shenzhens skyline looks pretty random and generic. It has some nice towers, but it lacks identity.

( height is not everything )


----------



## QalzimCity

sometime a debate like this one really makes one realizes that if all the top20 best skylines were located next to each others in forming a mega conurbation, our eyes may only focus on the big guys,

-NY,Shanghai,Dubai coz theyre the most striking ones
-Hongkong, many thanks too its fantastic terrains
-
-
-Chicago,Guangzhou coz having a nice tall cluster, and symmetrical factors dive in
-
-The other heavyweight cities. Yes, including the Shenzhen (awesome height but too random)
-
-
-
-
-Sydney due to the magical combo of the bridge and that opera house
-Any other cities can only be the suburbs...


----------



## Scion

*Dubai's* Sheikh Zayed Road skyline









by Keltia17 https://flic.kr/p/Snzekw









by Keltia17 https://flic.kr/p/S8fLE3


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

This, to me, is the true list of the World's Tallest Buildings. 

Height to pinnacle -- highest point




By Ali Zifan - Own work, CC BY-SA 4.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=38160324


When you are in Chicago you see, feel and notice the antennas that are on top of the Willis Tower and Hancock Center. In fact, it can be argued that those antennas "make" the buildings -- meaning they would lose their identities if you take the antennas off of those buildings. 

The antennas on Willis and Hancock should be counted towards their actual height.

.


----------



## germantower

^^ In that diagram, both 1WTC and Willis towers roof are higher then they actually are. 1WTCs spire is at least 20m too high, and the spires on the Willis tower are around 50m too high up in the air.

Hancocks roof is also set 20m too high, while its antenas reach the right height.

The Abraj tower is also slightly off.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

germantower said:


> ^^ In that diagram, both 1WTC and Willis towers roof are higher then they actually are. 1WTCs spire is at least 20m too high, and the spires on the Willis tower are around 50m too high up in the air.
> 
> Hancocks roof is also set 20m too high, while its antenas reach the right height.
> 
> The Abraj tower is also slightly off.



What is your source?


Here is my source..... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings


.


----------



## CHINA0086

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> This, to me, is the true list of the World's Tallest Buildings.
> 
> Height to pinnacle -- highest point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Ali Zifan - Own work, CC BY-SA 4.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=38160324
> 
> 
> When you are in Chicago you see, feel and notice the antennas that are on top of the Willis Tower and Hancock Center. In fact, it can be argued that those antennas "make" the buildings -- meaning they would lose their identities if you take the antennas off of those buildings.
> 
> The antennas on Willis and Hancock should be counted towards their actual height.
> 
> .


Gosh,suddenly i realised all chinese megatalls have no antenna(even some supertalls),only Pingan have a spire originally,but at last government cancelled it,what the f… by the way,you lost guangzhou Chow Tai Fook tower(539m) on the list.


----------



## WingWing

No supertall in this picture 









Untitled by Christian Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Very true JuanPaulo -- in part. The antenna was built into the original design as you can see from your picture -- after about a year, the "length" of the antenna had to be updated to accommodate a greater signal.
> 
> But lets look at the Burj Khalifa -- it is designed so that if a challenger arises to unseat it as worlds tallest building, its spire can be lengthened so that it can retain its title. How is that any different than the Willis Tower later lengthening its antenna? And because Burj Khalifa arguably is without a permanent/fixed roof (because it can raise its spire), should it count as a "completed building" worthy of being considered the tallest in the world? And, if so, how is that any different than an antenna?
> 
> Just food for thought my friend. Not saying whats right or wrong. Just saying those are questions to be pondered indeed :nuts:
> .


Well, look at it this way. Antennas when removed would not affect the integrity of the overall form while crowns, spires etc. are intrinsic part of the whole composition that if removed would affect the structural coherence.
I can recognize Willis without antennas but not Chrysler without a crown.


----------



## benKen

*Shenzhen *


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Mark Barzman, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Mark Barzman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London, U.K.* 

Canary Wharf London by ben veasey, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto, Canada*

Happy 183rd Birthday Toronto by Nicoli OZ Mathews, trên Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Protected Lucifers

akif90 said:


> *U/C SUPERTALL IN KL
> 1. KL118 MERDEKA TOWER
> 2. TRX EXCHANGE 452M
> 3. FAIRMONT HOTEL 380M
> 4. FOUR SEASON HOTEL 342M
> 5. OXLEY TOWER 320M
> 6. KEMPISKI HOTEL 320M
> 7. M101 SKYWEEL 316M*


PTT become twin Empire Estate of KL, still iconic after the new giants coming

btw, this thread moving so fast :lol: i think my posting under KL photo's, suddenly my posting jumping in to the next page


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Northwest View (1) by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_4358 by michael.piccolo, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

San Francisco









hazy winter layer by patrick boury, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

^^ Nice shot, i didn´t know SF has such a dense skyline.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> Well, look at it this way. Antennas when removed would not affect the integrity of the overall form while crowns, spires etc. are intrinsic part of the whole composition that if removed would affect the structural coherence.
> I can recognize *Willis without antennas* but not Chrysler without a crown.


Really? I think that if you removed the Sears Tower's antennae, it'd be a completely different building. Even looking at the Sears Tower with its original antennae makes me feel a bit uneasy.


----------



## A Chicagoan

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> IMG_4358 by michael.piccolo, on Flickr


What is the tall blue tower on the very right?


----------



## streetscapeer

^^ Its the recently/almost completed Madison Square Park Tower on 22nd St





22nd Street by street level, on Flickr









http://ny.curbed.com/2017/2/17/14650838/flatiron-tallest-tower-madison-square-park-construction


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

Kadzman said:


> Well, look at it this way. Antennas when removed would not affect the integrity of the overall form while crowns, spires etc. are intrinsic part of the whole composition that if removed would affect the structural coherence.
> I can recognize Willis without antennas but not Chrysler without a crown.


I respect your post but I have to disagree. Willis would be a completely different building without its iconic antennae. 

.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I think a distinction needs to be made between a crown and a spire. If you took away the spire of the Chrysler building, it would still be easily recognized as the Chrysler building. Pinang Tower in Shenzen is another example. The tower was designed to have a spire but ultimately was not built because of flight path regulations. However, the crown was indeed built. Even without the spire, one can still say that Pinang is the same building... something that could not be said at all if the crown would have been eliminated.


----------



## sbarn

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> @brandontaoka
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great shot --- it shows the IMBALANCE that I have been talking about. How the NY skyline has all of its new "spire towers" clustered together to one side of the city.... leaving NY with a lack of balance and symmetry.
> 
> 
> This picture also shows how 432 sticks out like a sore thumb and does little for the flow, balance, symmetry and cohesion of the skyline.
> 
> 
> .


Thats actually untrue. 432 Park is one of the eastern-most super tall towers in Manhattan. All the other 57th Street and Hudson Yards towers currently under construction are to the west. Once these rise above the "plateau" in next year or so, the skyline will look more balanced.


----------



## A Chicagoan

streetscapeer said:


> ^^ Its the recently/almost completed Madison Square Park Tower on 22nd St


Wow, thanks! Manhattan is getting new skyscrapers faster than I can keep track.


----------



## CHINA0086

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I think a distinction needs to be made between a crown and a spire. If you took away the spire of the Chrysler building, it would still be easily recognized as the Chrysler building. Pinang Tower in Shenzen is another example. The tower was designed to have a spire but ultimately was not built because of flight path regulations. However, the crown was indeed built. Even without the spire, one can still say that Pinang is the same building... something that could not be said at all if the crown would have been eliminated.


Its ugly Pingan now.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Maybe we can get back to the best skylines now?

*Bangkok*:
Bangkok Skyline by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr

Bangkok Skyline by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> That's ^^a fairly old Chicago picture. Its a nice shot but a number of notable skyscrapers are missing from that picture.


I like the lighting though. It's better than that of most photos of Chicago.


----------



## hkskyline

20170302 Victoria Harbour by KS.C, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai*:
Light City by Black station, on Flickr

Skyline, Shanghai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Top of the city by Russell Sutherland, on Flickr

East bound by Russell Sutherland, on Flickr

East of Yonge by Russell Sutherland, on Flickr

Untitled by Russell Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK

DAN_0046 by Patchareeporn Sakoolchai, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*










cc: CGTN Facebook


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai, China*
Pink air by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

^^SO PERFECT to look at... almost like computer graphic work


----------



## QalzimCity

*KUALA LUMPUR*

KL TOWER by SKYRUN INC, on Flickr

Good Morning Kuala Lumpur! by SKYRUN INC, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisfoxx

Osaka Japan


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing*:
Chongqing skyline by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

s 2017 Mar10_DJI_Marina Bay skyline_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Shanghai*






:drool::master:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Mandarin Oriental view of snowy Central Park and Columbus Circle. #ShotOniPhone7Plus by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## Chrisfoxx

Shenzhen, China


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I think a distinction needs to be made between a crown and a spire. If you took away the spire of the Chrysler building, it would still be easily recognized as the Chrysler building. Pinang Tower in Shenzen is another example. The tower was designed to have a spire but ultimately was not built because of flight path regulations. However, the crown was indeed built. Even without the spire, one can still say that Pinang is the same building... something that could not be said at all if the crown would have been eliminated.


Nice post JuanPaulo. Btw, I just ran across this on SSP -- posted by gramsjdg:
*
"How the Sears (Willis) Tower's cladded antennas don't count but WTC-1's un-cladded (and uncompleted) cable-guyed skeleton counts is beyond ridiculous.

CTBUH likely caved to 911 sentimentality pressure, at least that's what my money is on."*

Wow. I never looked at it from that perspective. The Antennas on Willis are "cladded" .... that should make a huge difference in the hole discussion about whether or not to count a tower's antennae. 

.


----------



## isaidso

1 WTC in NYC is a 417m (1,368 ft) building afaic. Willis Tower, First Canadian Place, and 1 WTC all have similar antennae stuck on top of them. The case for including the height on any of them is dubious imo. If 1 WTC is 541m Toronto got a super tall (355m) in 1975.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> 1 WTC in NYC is a 417m (1,368 ft) building afaic. Willis Tower, First Canadian Place, and 1 WTC all have similar antennae stuck on top of them. The case for including the height on any of them is dubious imo. If 1 WTC is 541m Toronto got a super tall (355m) in 1975.


I disagree. I think there is a fundamental difference between this:










and this:


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^I kind of agree with both of you. Both are antennae, so if one counts, so should the other. But then again, the second example shows uncladded antennae that look significantly different from the cladded ones, and often show up on shorter flat-roofed towers like the John Hancock Tower in a way that makes them look like they shouldn't count.
Boston - The John Hancock Tower by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr

^^You see those little thingies on top?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Marble platform in front of the city skyline by Kuro Ichigo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


0R7A7524 by Yingxiu Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto


Dawn by Iza Rak, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Tianying Plaza 01 by kelvin h, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


kayaking a great lake by Martina Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York 2017 by Mia Andersson Wikholm, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


rendering by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

The world's most highrise city (>14,479 highrises of over 16 storeys as of 2013, more than double NYC's)

Shang to the Hai









黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33064247392/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33352046286/sizes/l


----------



## the spliff fairy

More: 

Jump to 22:40:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou's 'suburbs'


----------



## WingWing

the spliff fairy said:


> The world's most highrise city (>14,479 highrises of over 16 storeys as of 2013, more than double NYC's)
> 
> Shang to the Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33064247392/sizes/l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33352046286/sizes/l


i am going there next week, will be booking suites with pudong view


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Gardens by the Bay - Singapur by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore city skyline by Tống Trần Sơn, on Flickr

Singapore by Nigel Harris, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

The mirage that is *Dubai*

Dubai Hills 170308-21 by Jeremy Slessor Flickr, on Flickr

Dubai Hills 170308-5 by Jeremy Slessor Flickr, on Flickr

Dubai Hills 170308-3 by Jeremy Slessor Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Protected Lucifers

Dubai picture no 1 : epic !


----------



## streetscapeer

Protected Lucifers said:


> Dubai picture no 1 : epic !


I agree.. so freakin' epic!


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK










Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## KavirajG

Wonderful pictures of Shanghai...deserves the crown IMO! :cheers:










cc: telepgraph shanghai tower


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*


----------



## DowntownKidz

^^
Beautiful!


----------



## Protected Lucifers

wondering so many flat houses and low rise residential block in Pudong SH replaced with skyscrapers


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND

*
*








*
Sarawut Oa Sj‎








Sarawut Oa Sj‎









Mozz Kanokpong


----------



## KavirajG

*HK*

Colors in fog by CzechInChicago, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai's* 'other' skyline, the Marina and Jumeirah Lakes cluster

Desert stroll / UAE by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Protected Lucifers

Dubai is real "monster" with so many tentacles from mainland to manmade islands


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Petronas Towers by Andreas Müller, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


02498-Guangzhou by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









_DSC4098-HDR-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovision, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Same old skyline... by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

+1 *NYC*


Untitled by Jarrett Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

*List of largest "stand alone" skyscrapers in the world by square footage.... pretty interesting results, I must say: *


1. Willis/Sears Tower, Chicago -- 4.56022 million ft -- even with its "tallest building in the world" glory days now behind it, this grand ole man is still the biggest and beefiest tower on the block. 


2. CTF Finance Center, Guangzhou, China -- according to wikipedia - The skyscraper has a gross floor area of 5,464,633 square feet (507,681.0 m2), *of which a little over twenty percent is not part of the skyscraper itself,* but of the podium connected to it.


3. Taipei 101, Taipei, Taiwan -- 4,440,100 sq ft -- somewhat of a surprise. This tower gets very little publicity but it is a big boy!


4. Ping An Finance Center, Shenzhen, China -- 4,153,990 sq ft


5. Shanghai World Finance Center, Shanghai, China -- 4,107,500 sq ft 


6. Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China -- 4.09029 million ft -- a bit of a surprise. I thought it would be larger. 


7. Burg Khalifa, Dubai UAE -- 3.59515 million ft -- a definite surprise here


8. One World Trade Center, New York -- 3,501,274 sq ft 


9. Makkah Royal Clock Tower, Saudi Arabia -- 3,343,680 ft -- thought it would be larger. That thing looks huge!


10. Lotte World Tower - Seoul, South Korea -- 3,273,100 sq ft -- surprised this is not larger. This is another building that looks huge!


11. International Commerce Center, Hong Kong -- 2,950,000 sq ft

.


----------



## isaidso

I'm surprised that First Canadian Place isn't too far off #11 on that list with 2,700,120 sq ft.


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/


----------



## Vergelf

*NYC, USA*
Manhattan by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong*










StoryV HK


----------



## TheIllinoisan

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> *List of largest "stand alone" skyscrapers in the world by square footage.... pretty interesting results, I must say: *
> 
> 
> 1. Willis/Sears Tower, Chicago -- 4.56022 million ft -- even with its "tallest building in the world" glory days now behind it, this grand ole man is still the biggest and beefiest tower on the block.
> 
> 
> 2. CTF Finance Center, Guangzhou, China -- according to wikipedia - The skyscraper has a gross floor area of 5,464,633 square feet (507,681.0 m2), *of which a little over twenty percent is not part of the skyscraper itself,* but of the podium connected to it.
> 
> 
> 3. Taipei 101, Taipei, Taiwan -- 4,440,100 sq ft -- somewhat of a surprise. This tower gets very little publicity but it is a big boy!
> 
> 
> 4. Ping An Finance Center, Shenzhen, China -- 4,153,990 sq ft
> 
> 
> 5. Shanghai World Finance Center, Shanghai, China -- 4,107,500 sq ft
> 
> 
> 6. Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China -- 4.09029 million ft -- a bit of a surprise. I thought it would be larger.
> 
> 
> 7. Burg Khalifa, Dubai UAE -- 3.59515 million ft -- a definite surprise here
> 
> 
> 8. One World Trade Center, New York -- 3,501,274 sq ft
> 
> 
> 9. Makkah Royal Clock Tower, Saudi Arabia -- 3,343,680 ft -- thought it would be larger. That thing looks huge!
> 
> 
> 10. Lotte World Tower - Seoul, South Korea -- 3,273,100 sq ft -- surprised this is not larger. This is another building that looks huge!
> 
> 
> 11. International Commerce Center, Hong Kong -- 2,950,000 sq ft
> 
> .


Never mind, that source I saw appears to be wrong.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

isaidso said:


> I'm surprised that First Canadian Place isn't too far off #11 on that list with 2,700,120 sq ft.


The John Hancock Center and Aon Center in Chicago are both larger than that. Im sure there are at least 5-10 buildings larger than the Canadian building you mentioned.


----------



## CHINA0086

Guangzhou.China


----------



## isaidso

TheIllinoisan said:


> The John Hancock Center and Aon Center in Chicago are both larger than that. Im sure there are at least 5-10 buildings larger than the Canadian building you mentioned.


I wasn't insinuating that it was 12th. All I wrote was that it was closer in size to the 11th place building than I expected. :sleepy:


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai from the top of Hotel Indigo by Matt Villier, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Matt Villier, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

HYBYCOZO by Yelena Filipchuk & Serge Beaulieu by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Night Blossom by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

View from China Square Central #singapore #Chinatown #clouds by Swaminathan, on Flickr

Singapore from Sentosa Cove by Neil McLellan, on Flickr


----------



## Protected Lucifers

*Jakarta*
















originally posted by eurico http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1445593&page=251


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok


* 
All rights reserved by Korawee Ratchapakdee

All rights reserved by Mongkol Chuewong

All rights reserved by Ninara


----------



## Scion

Dubai

Glowing Dubai by wissow, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Shanghai.China


----------



## DOOMNES

*SHANGAİ*














































www.instagram.com


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC










@grimace_586









@212sid









@flashing.lights









@pictures_of_newyork









@carola.serrano


----------



## Vergelf

*Toronto*
Epic sunset of Toronto by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong kong by ozan emre, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Manhattan by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

CHINA0086 said:


> Shanghai.China


Goodness me! ^^ Which project is this?


----------



## KavirajG

*Tianjin, China*

Tour du thuyen 5 sao - Du lịch nước ngoài - Du lịch cao cấp Star Travel by duthuyen5sao, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hong Kong:*
BLUR by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies

streetscapeer said:


> NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @212sid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @flashing.lights


Those classical gothic style skyscrapers look so good. (without them superhero comics woudn't probably even born!) It is kind of shame that skyscraper in today means only steel and glass. There is so many styles how you can do skyscrapers.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Desert stroll / UAE by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Desert stroll / UAE by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chcicago Skyline from Ping Tom Memorial lPark by Peter Ciro, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong from The Peak by Michael Jevons, on Flickr
Hong Kong cityscape by Michael Jevons, on Flickr
_MG_1048 by kiwif, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

Hong Kong needs some new landmark skyscrapers, it's starting to look really dated. Same thing goes for Dubai.


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

i Light Marina Bay 2017 - Earth Hour by Gin Tay, on Flickr

© WWF-Singapore by Earth Hour, on Flickr

© WWF-Singapore by Earth Hour, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*New York City*
Night is coming by Jean-Luc Riedo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 180 degree view
Untitled by Kok Tong Tan, on Flickr

Untitled by Kok Tong Tan, on Flickr

Untitled by Kok Tong Tan, on Flickr


and view from neighbourhood
Punggol, Singapore by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

Great pictures here...both Bangkok & Singapore! BK will be terrific in some years! :cheers:


----------



## KavirajG

*Guangzhou, China*

Guangzhou Night (羊城之夜) by Vincen Chuang, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

KavirajG said:


> Great pictures here...both Bangkok & Singapore! BK will be terrific in some years! :cheers:


^^
Thank you 

Bangkok Sathorn CBD for your














BY วิษณุ ศรีราพัฒน์


----------



## propreview123

:applause:


Bitxofo said:


> Good idea!
> I agree with you.


----------



## hkskyline

Central Hong Kong Island Bay by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong*
Hong Kong Victoria Harbour by Mike Leung, on Flickr
The night view with 1 million people by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Great HK pictures!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ +1 kay:


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila, PH*



chanlatorre said:


> ©Jeremy Nelson







pakaleklalawak said:


> Makati
> METROPOLITAN MANILA
> Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by: Jose Antonio Lopez
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRkZGU3gDK1/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Max Abasolo











*Nathan Del Rey*



pakaleklalawak said:


> Manila City
> and Makati
> METROPOLITAN MANILA
> Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by: Joey Hernandez, MD


----------



## QalzimCity

*A new prince is born in KL...hakunamatata TRX*



nazrey said:


> ศูนย์การเงิน TRX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=12&v=epFmN3878cw





FNNG said:


> Epic view. Its like every high rise in KL is looking at this new baby to rise.


----------



## WingWing

this TRX gonna be a game changer for KL, it will be a new landmark


----------



## thouse.ge

King David - Georgia, Tbilisi
http://thouse.ge/company/King-davide


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









IMG_5745-HDR by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

香港獅子山 Hong Kong -- Lion Rock by C. Alice, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

In some pictures it feels like Hong Kong needs a skyline update. It already looks slightly dated to a degree.


----------



## hkskyline

There's a lot of activity happening in the eastern parts of Kowloon. A landmark tower will be U/C there.


----------



## germantower

^^ Is there a render of that project?


----------



## hkskyline

Devil's Peak in Yau Tong ( 油塘 魔鬼山 ) by Jack Lee, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Morning at the Bund by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


View of Manhattan from Jersey City. #27thfloor by Kate Burns, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

_*Bangkok *_

A photo by Sven Scheuermeier. unsplash.com/photos/Yd_0nFop2Bg by Jack Winchester, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago IL 4.6.2017 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

A view southeast from 1340 North Astor by YoChicago, on Flickr

Chicago Holiday Trip by John Parker, on Flickr

Chicago city photo by LUC Alumni, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pictures of the Windy City. May I suggest only one picture per post to keep the page light? Seems that even Nasle is finally following this recommendation... about time! :cheers:


----------



## KavirajG

*Beijing*

Beijing Business (CBD) / Guomao District by Harri J, on Flickr

Beijing Business (CBD) / Guomao District by Harri J, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The beautiful skyscrapers of hong Kong from the Victoria Peak. BEAUTIFUL HONG-KONG. GOOD EVENING. #trideepduttaphotography #canonshot #traveller #travellingdiaries #natgeotravel #passionpassport #globetrekker #lonelyplanet #exploringtheworld #explorer #h by Trideep dutta, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK



*








Suwatchai Sukniyom‎








Suwatchai Sukniyom‎








Suwatchai Sukniyom‎








Suwatchai Sukniyom‎


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC*

Empire State Building And One World Trade Center Seen From GW Bridge; New York, New York by hogophotoNY, on Flickr


New York City by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Hong Kong*
Victoria harbour by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
The peak by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

isaidso said:


> *Toronto*


Very nice pic :cheers2:


----------



## isaidso

SoaD said:


> Very nice pic :cheers2:


I believe it was taken near Milton quite possibly atop the Niagara Escarpment. It's a ridge that dissects southern Ontario and ends in Niagara Falls. You can get fantastic views of the Greater Toronto-Hamilton Area from up there.


----------



## A Chicagoan

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Great pictures of the Windy City. May I suggest only one picture per post to keep the page light? Seems that even Nasle is finally following this recommendation... about time! :cheers:


Good suggestion! I have noticed that the pages are determined by the number of posts contained in it, so pages with long posts are longer, and it's harder to control the scroll bar.

*Beijing:*
Good Night Beijing - skyline at night by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beijing:*
Good Evening Beijing - skyline sunset by patuffel, on Flickr

^^Same view, same day!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ kay:


----------



## CHINA0086

Nanjing.China


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai Bund Sunrise 0003 - 04-Mar-2017 by BB, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
Shanghai Bund by Martin Eberle, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Chongqing, China*

Yikeshu, Nightview, Chongqing by Luke Bosworth, on Flickr

...and it's lookalike *Liuzhou*

3 Liuzhou 柳州市 by Ee Choo Liew, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Chongqing looks massive but dunno why liuzhou looks like a more clean city than chongqing in picture


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Chongqing looks massive but dunno why liuzhou looks like a more clean city than chongqing in picture


True...both are major economic centers, but may be Liuzhou being a prefectural-level city escaped the rate of industralisation of Chongqing...for now.


----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen

originally posted on gaoloumi by 浪迹一生
www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2813249&extra=page%3D1&page=1


----------



## A Chicagoan

lowenmeister said:


>


Cool! What's that large building under construction in the foreground?


----------



## lowenmeister

China Resources Headquarters 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1325755&page=44

One Shenzhen Bay
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339522&page=13


----------



## streetscapeer

^^ That picture is awesome... China Resource Building is incredible!


----------



## MarshallKnight

Shenzhen is so epic. Most of the contenders on the best skylines list have one great cluster, but SZ is polycentric in a way only a real economic power center can manage. That's why when this generation of supertalls finishes construction, it'll be firmly in the top tier along with other polycentric alpha cities like NYC and Hong Kong.

My only gripe is all the identical mid-rises. The thing that sets NYC apart from most of its rivals is its tapestry of historical low- and mid-rise buildings from many eras. You can't manufacture an architectural history but hopefully as development money continues to pour into SZ (and as the development process becomes more capitalistic and less centralized) some of those 70s-80s apartment blocks will at least be replaced by more interesting filler. 

In any case, the future is looking very bright.


----------



## hkskyline

Fei Ngo Shan, Hong Kong by Rommel Wu, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Metro Manila
*
Makati, Philippines by Benjamin Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

^^ I don´t really see how this should be one of the WORLDS best skylines.


----------



## WingWing

For the first time i agree with you ^^


----------



## nasle

I'm very sorry that I posted Manila here.


----------



## WingWing

Nice edit from Pattaya to Manila lol


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
Sunset at Singapore Business District by Ryan Zhang, on Flickr
Central Business District, Singapore by Iftakhar Hasan, on Flickr

About Manilla(or actually, its metro), I definitely wouldn't include it into my personal Top 10, but I also certainly thing there is nothing wrong in posting it here. We can enjoy more variety than just NYC, HK and Shanghai.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## isaidso

*The Six*

Toronto-3. by Blake Breton, on Flickr

Toronto-2. by Blake Breton, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Seoul*

Seoul seoul Seoul #photography #cityscape #nightscape #review #sunset #seoul #korea #photographer #nofilter by byoungjun kwon, on Flickr

Seoul South Korea by Dennis Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai*

Dubai Marina by Night by mario.valeira, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

KavirajG said:


> *Seoul*
> 
> Seoul seoul Seoul #photography #cityscape #nightscape #review #sunset #seoul #korea #photographer #nofilter by byoungjun kwon, on Flickr
> 
> Seoul South Korea by Dennis Roberts, on Flickr


First pic taken 1-2 years ago

Now they got a giant lotte 123, super amazing especially the fireworks. Unfortunately the tower located too far from main cbd


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> First pic taken 1-2 years ago
> 
> Now they got a giant lotte 123, super amazing especially the fireworks. Unfortunately the tower located too far from main cbd


Yep...just too bad...Seoul really needed this one...



KavirajG said:


>


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok *

Vue depuis le Dusit Thani Hotel (Bangkok) by Weego, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*it has been awhile for KL appearance in this thread*

new link to MRT









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gene-photography/33883362276/in/photostream/


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK THAILAND










Amorn PonJaroen‎









Amorn PonJaroen‎








Amorn PonJaroen‎


----------



## KavirajG

^^ Great stuff...the Pearl Bangkok...wish it was a bit taller though!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Light It Up Blue by Lisa Rundell, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

akif90 said:


> So many drama in this tread. LOL


So much Bangkok on this thread...... hno:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Church Street South, Toronto, by steveve photostream, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


DSC02029.jpg by Aleksander Lech, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Doha
Doha_skyline_ (9) by Valérick Valenne, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by zubair mirza, on Flickr

Doha Airways by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta
Uncovered jakarta night time cityscape by Peter Saputra, on Flickr


Mega Kuningan Bluehour - Jakarta by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Melbourne
Melbourne cityscape at twilight by Alan Zhao, on Flickr

Free to Roam by Dave Sumner, on Flickr

Albert Park by Dean Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul
[email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr

[email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr

Lotte Tower Firework by HyunJae Park, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Shenzhen
Untitled by lok, on Flickr

Shenzhen bay skyline by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

BKK
KORN1992 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK 2017*

The lungs of the city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Sunset scence of Bangkok skyline panorama by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P1520318 by lappers88, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

IMG_3387 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr

IMG_3417 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr

IMG_3429 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

San Francisco on the rise...









kborroum on Flickr (props to JuanPaulo for the find)


----------



## akif90

*KL VIEW FROM BUKIT JALIL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Untitled by XXVIII, on Flickr

Shot beside the Glass . Singapore SCBD , by Jose Hamra, on Flickr

When I have such room with a view...I simply can not complain��only could be in AWE and❤❤❤Singapore❗ p.s. 50th floor by the way��✌ . . . . . . . . . #picoftheday #tagsforlikes #wintervibe #longexposure #widea by pandevonium, on Flickr

1 on - 1090492 by W!ll Chan, on Flickr

Tanglin Skyline by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Very nice wingwing!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tokyo:*
Shibuya Twilight 8382 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Skyline from the Skyway by kitmasterbloke, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

WingWing said:


> This is not even in seoul. Its in southeast coast of korea
> 
> 
> *Seriously why post ugly angle of pics from other cities *even for tokyo(only skytree) and taipei (taken 10 years ago with poor quality)


He only did it so he could turn the page to post pics of Bangkok hno:


----------



## WingWing

streetscapeer said:


> He only did it so he could turn the page to post pics of Bangkok hno:


And posted bad angle of other cities then next post is bkk's best angle lol


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Heart of Shanghai by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago from Diversey by AindriúH, on Flickr


----------



## DOOMNES

*SHANGAİ*









https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...59_1662652037376890_8698966760625274880_n.jpg









https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...882_1235877016461345_628203906945515520_n.jpg









https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...321_280541602391374_8104211904362184704_n.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*

Stormy TO by Scapevision, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*

#skyline #canton #skyscraper #skyscrapercity #skylines #cityskyline #ifc #ctf #guangzhou #zhujiangnewtown #cbd #china #cityscape #cityview #sunset #sunset�� #广州 #珠江新城 #西塔 #东塔 #周大福中心 #珠江 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Cities like Shanghai and Guangzhou seems to be stagnant and do not have any major U/C yet. Can say next few years skyline will remain the same


Meanwhile shenzhen, kuala lumpur, new york and dubai have many massive projects u/c, so these are on the watchout list


----------



## nasle

SEOUL 
Namsan [email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Seoul 


Lotte World [email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok *


Koh Rattanakosin view from Wat Chinorasaram by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

Rama nine bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr



















Cr. Panerai


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Cities like Shanghai and Guangzhou seems to be stagnant and do not have any major U/C yet. Can say next few years skyline will remain the same
> 
> 
> Meanwhile shenzhen, kuala lumpur, new york and dubai have many massive projects u/c, so these are on the watchout list


True...

When it comes to China, I think the new strategy of creating multi-billion new cities, like the new $290 Billion 'Xiongan New Economic zone' have taken the heat off Shanghai and Guangzhou and other already bustling agglomerations.


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai-422 by Denise Kempa, on Flickr

Shanghai-424 by Denise Kempa, on Flickr

Shanghai-531 by Denise Kempa, on Flickr

Shanghai-532 by Denise Kempa, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/khairulanwar786/


----------



## MalimDeMan




----------



## the spliff fairy

Are you guys kidding? Guangzhou is building up like ker-azee


----------



## little universe

^^

So does Shanghai, with two supertalls under construction and one in prep.

*SHANGHAI | Zhenru Center | 330m | 1083ft | U/C*

*SHANGHAI | Huangpu Dongjiadu Lot | 300m | 984ft | 60 fl | 240m | 787ft | 180m | 591ft | 150m | 492ft | U/C *

*SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1214ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | Prep*



Those who claimed Shanghai and Guangzhou are stagnated must be failed to check the Supertall / Skyscrapers forums regularly. hno:






​


----------



## little universe

KavirajG said:


> True...
> 
> When it comes to China, I think the new strategy of creating multi-billion new cities, like the new $290 Billion 'Xiongan New Economic zone' have taken the heat off Shanghai and Guangzhou and other already bustling agglomerations.




^^

The planned New City of *Xiong'an* might steal some show from Tianjin (geographically too close to Beijing and Xiong'an), but definitely not Guangzhou, let alone Shanghai.

​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sydney:*
Sydney by Night by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Guangzhou*

Skyline of Guangzhou, China from the 99th Floor of the Canton IFC Building by Tad Reeves, on Flickr

upload by Rahul Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Tianjin*

Commercial skyline across the Haihe River, Tianjin, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Tianjin Commercial Skyline by Victor Wong, on Flickr

Chingfen Bridge spans across the Haihe River by Victor Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

I've always been a fanatic of NYC and Chicago but I must admit that Shanghai and Hong Kong are just amazing.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*



Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Jay said:


> I've always been a fanatic of NYC and Chicago but I must admit that Shanghai and Hong Kong are just amazing.


My opinion has always been that the best are in the west.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline 2017 by steveve photostream, on Flickr

*Downtown from Christie Pits*









Courtesy of UT


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Those Tianjin's pictures above remind me of Chicago... China's answer for Chicago maybe?


----------



## KavirajG

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ Those Tianjin's pictures above remind me of Chicago... China's answer for Chicago maybe?


China's answer to another bustling Chinese metropolis more likely...China has their own separate league! :lol:


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

on a clear day by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

上海中心 by Alex WJ, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ Those Tianjin's pictures above remind me of Chicago... China's answer for Chicago maybe?


^^

Actually Westerners who have knowledge of China like to call Wuhan "the Chicago of China" 

Tianjin as a major port city to Beijing is more like Yokohama to Tokyo.


----------



## isaidso

I thought Chongqing, rather than Wuhan, acted as the hub of central (inland) China. Is it Wuhan instead?


----------



## the spliff fairy

Wuhan is central to the Chinese heartlands (aka China Proper), while Chongqing is the far west of Han China, and was long considered peripheral over the centuries, an area subsumed into the empire only a few centuries before and colonised by Han migrants, and verging too close for comfort to the cultural empire of Tibet (though it was briefly the wartime capital). Chongqing does happen to be more in the centre of the 'unified' country so nowadays it's considered 'central'.


Wuhan would be in the middle of the blue 'Crossroads', the cultural heart, Chongqing would be in the purple 'Refuge', where the Han Chinese settled on later, but now more the geographical heart: 









Thanks to the new Yangtze Dam providing water freight access, both cities now act like the coastal metropoli, as (inland) ports attracting trade and investment far more than the coast. They are the new promised land.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


55th street skyline by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dallas:*
Dallas 1st Day of Spring 2017 by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr

I'll say, Dallas is almost as colorful as Las Vegas!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_1235 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> *Dallas:*
> Dallas 1st Day of Spring 2017 by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr
> 
> I'll say, Dallas is almost as colorful as Las Vegas!


Does the ball drop on New Years? :hmm:


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

  by Brandon Taoka, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I just LOVE 432 Park Avenue :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

KavirajG said:


> Spot on! I was taken aback too when I saw them in real life...much taller and imposing than in most pictures of Dubai! Definitely in my Top 5...


Yes these are taken during my trip. Pardon for lacking in quality lol


----------



## hkskyline

First Light in Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of eyeinthesky.ca


----------



## KavirajG

*Guangzhou*

#canton #guangzhou #cityview #cityskyline #cityscape #highview #skylineview #skylines #skyscrapercity #skyline #skyscraper #spring #flower #广州 #中山纪念堂 #东风路 #cbd #china #木棉花 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
DSC_0316 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by K T, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr

DSC_0220 by K T, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

KL on progress

IMG_7477Panorama by Alvin Poh, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai* :drool:

Waves of Light by wissow, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> KL on progress
> 
> IMG_7477Panorama by Alvin Poh, on Flickr


Construction has seriously picked up pace in KL. Besides some residential towers and the monorail around Bukit Bintang, it was relatively quiet when I visited in 2013. Miss this place!


----------



## WingWing

KavirajG said:


> Construction has seriously picked up pace in KL. Besides some residential towers and the monorail around Bukit Bintang, it was relatively quiet when I visited in 2013. Miss this place!


Yes many of their suburbs developing rapidly. And they got few supertall projects u/c. Seems like KL undergo another construction boom


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Yes many of their suburbs developing rapidly. And they got few supertall projects u/c. Seems like KL undergo another construction boom


KL got huge potential no doubt. I still remember the boom of the 90's when it started to develop as a cheaper alternative destination to SG. There was a cooling off period after that and now seems like things have picked up speed again...good enough!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


calm in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan Aerial 03 by Sean Go, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

KL could be top 5 one day if it keeps building like it is.


----------



## KavirajG

*Chongqing*

喝多了，半夜醒来，头晕，把《人民的名义》大结局看完，这世界不会好了，还没吃上火锅，明天就要走了，很不开心！ by XiangOu Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
烛光 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Actually i prefer jinmao and wfc tower design as compared to shanghai tower but at night shanghai tower have a good led facade display


----------



## WingWing

Singapore





































Source: Today


----------



## DowntownKidz

WingWing said:


> Actually i prefer jinmao and wfc tower design as compared to shanghai tower but at night shanghai tower have a good led facade display




The shanghai tower is indeed monumental. Actually it just makes the skyline more iconic together with oriental pearl and swfc. Jin Mao looks drowned out with all the competition


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND

Vertigo Moon Bar Bangkok. I was so pissed. I brought my Canon camera but forgot to put the battery back in. So I had to do what I could with my iPhone. by *Brad M.*, on Flickr

*
Bangkok | Samut Prakan | Chonburi by Noppadol Wingwon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Coastal Connection by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Rare angle of singapore


----------



## JuanPaulo

DowntownKidz said:


> Rare angle of singapore


Yaaassss ! kay:


----------



## isaidso

Is that land reclaimed from the sea?


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

Island of Manhattan, New York City by TGNY Studios, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvinpoh/


----------



## ash7

Credit to legan


legan said:


> KL skyline from Sunway Velocity


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY Bahrom


----------



## KavirajG

JuanPaulo said:


> *Singapore, Singapore*
> 
> 
> Coastal Connection by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


Great one...and yes from a rarely seen angle!


----------



## KavirajG

Hong Kong

Victoria Harbor from 108 Floors Up by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr

Seeing Hong Kong's breathtaking skyline from above. ([url]http://www.javanng.com)[/url] by javansg, on Flickr

Hong Kong at Dawn by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

isaidso said:


> Is that land reclaimed from the sea?




Yes all that land is reclaimed land for future expansion of the cbd.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> Is that land reclaimed from the sea?


Yes and this is the future plan as seen in URA Gallery


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That new future portion of the CBD also has height restrictions due to Changi airport? :dunno:


----------



## DowntownKidz

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ That new future portion of the CBD also has height restrictions due to Changi airport? :dunno:




Yes there are but it may be due to an airbase instead of Changi Airport.


----------



## WingWing

There will be but we could probably see a supertall as shown in render. 

Moreover there is a plan for relocating paya lebar airbase


----------



## DowntownKidz

WingWing said:


> There will be but we could probably see a supertall as shown in render.
> 
> Moreover there is a plan for relocating paya lebar airbase




There are 2 Super talls in the city plans all along. With the plans to relocate that airbase, may result in a relaxation to existing height restrictions.


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Sunset Shanghai by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









Marie Galoo


----------



## Kadzman

Twelve most beautiful skylines as of April 2017 as contended by a geography centric website.
http://www.worldatlas.com/articles/12-cities-with-the-most-beautiful-skylines-in-the-world.html

Surprisingly, no Chicago, Hong Kong or even Sydney. Obviously aesthetic value is quite subjective, but it is rather interesting to see some other point of view in this case..


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

^^ No Chicago?! Not listing the place that built the very first modern skyscraper in history?! A place with, I dunno, 8 or so supertalls and over 120 buildings over 500 feet tall, a place with such beauty, balance and symmetry to its skyline -- no mention?!! Blasphemy!!...........:yawn:

:lol:

Its all subjective my friend.... all subjective


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@grimace_586









@killianmoore


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> Twelve most beautiful skylines as of April 2017 as contended by a geography centric website.
> http://www.worldatlas.com/articles/12-cities-with-the-most-beautiful-skylines-in-the-world.html
> 
> Surprisingly, no Chicago, Hong Kong or even Sydney. Obviously aesthetic value is quite subjective, but it is rather interesting to see some other point of view in this case..


Hmm, very weird list. I can't believe Kuala Lumpur is first. On my list it probably doesn't even make the top 20.


----------



## KavirajG

Kadzman said:


> Twelve most beautiful skylines as of April 2017 as contended by a geography centric website.
> http://www.worldatlas.com/articles/12-cities-with-the-most-beautiful-skylines-in-the-world.html
> 
> Surprisingly, no Chicago, Hong Kong or even Sydney. Obviously aesthetic value is quite subjective, but it is rather interesting to see some other point of view in this case..


All depends on which set of parameters they used to define and draw this list of their Top 12 skylines. 

Existing skylines are evolving so fast and others are rising from nowhere in no time around the world that no two people or groups of people will pick the same selection.


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> Hmm, very weird list. I can't believe Kuala Lumpur is first. On my list it probably doesn't even make the top 20.


KL's skyline always looked scattered and messy but it's really come together the last year or two. I have it in my top 10 now and it could go a lot higher. They're building/proposing a lot of extremely tall buildings. Taking into account the pipeline of proposals in KL and around the world, KL might sneak into my top 5 by 2025.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


IMG_2350 by Thoralf Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


0045 by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> KL's skyline always looked scattered and messy but it's really come together the last year or two. I have it in my top 10 now and it could go a lot higher. They're building/proposing a lot of extremely tall buildings. Taking into account the pipeline of proposals in KL and around the world, KL might sneak into my top 5 by 2025.


One little thing that KL short for is that the city isnt located at waterfront. So in every angle cant get to see any water not even a river. 

But i agree that KL will breakthrough top 5 by 2025


----------



## isaidso

WingWing said:


> One little thing that KL short for is that the city isnt located at waterfront. So in every angle cant get to see any water not even a river.
> 
> But i agree that KL will breakthrough top 5 by 2025


Most cities grow up next to a body of water. KL is very odd in that respect (as is Mexico City). A little off topic but why did the capital develop there?


----------



## Kadzman

isaidso said:


> Most cities grow up next to a body of water. KL is very odd in that respect (as is Mexico City). A little off topic but why did the capital develop there?





dengilo said:


> World 2 World said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Masa kom, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Not sure what year that is
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur started as a mining settlement in the late 1800's at the junction of these two rivers. It outgrew that boundary and gained importance when the British decided to make it the capital of the Federated Malay states as it is midpoint between the established ports of Singapore and Penang(Georgetown). KL is also served by the then small Port Swettenham some twenty miles away in a straight line, at the mouth of the same river. Growth has been rather haphazard and organic that may explain the seemingly chaotic layout of the place. The two rivers are small by any standard, certainly not meant for navigation though earlier on shallow boats or sampans did ply the shallow waters.
Click to expand...


----------



## akif90

KL rich with tin ore.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


20170304X1215_Frankfurt_Skyline_0013 by RascheBilder, auf Flickr









by Tom_Green (SSC)









by Tom_Green (SSC)


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong*

View from The Peak by Joelle Ardona, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*


DSCF4121 by leadergod1, on Flickr
DSCF4128 by leadergod1, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Sometimes I feel like starting a "World Best Skylines Minus Bangkok" thread..... :troll:


----------



## WingWing

^^
Haha actually i find bangkok has a good skyline, definitely contender for top 10 world best. The skyline itself is quite big and they do got 2 supertalls with 1 or 2 more coming up




KavirajG said:


> *Hong Kong*
> 
> View from The Peak by Joelle Ardona, on Flickr


Classic view of hk

If there will be additional supertall at causeway bay at the right side of pic will be even great.


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> ^^
> Haha actually i find bangkok has a good skyline, definitely contender for top 10 world best. The skyline itself is quite big and they do got 2 supertalls with 1 or 2 more coming up


I consider it a "good skyline" but definitely not a top 10 contender. In my opinion, all these are way above Bangkok (not in any particular oder):


New York
Hong Kong
Chicago
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Toronto
Singapore
Dubai
Kuala Lumpur

These just to name a few, there are many many other Chinese, American, and Australian cities that have much nicer skylines than Bangkok. I would go as far as saying that even some European and Middle Eastern cities have nicer skylines than Bangkok.


----------



## KavirajG

I love Bangkok too...especially the fact that its waterways, tropical greenery, bridges, centuries-old temples/pagodas and modern skyscrapers blend in so beautifully into one another...will definitely be in my Top 10 in a decade or so...


----------



## isaidso

KavirajG said:


> I love Bangkok too...especially the fact that its waterways, tropical greenery, bridges, centuries-old temples/pagodas and modern skyscrapers blend in so beautifully into one another...will definitely be in my Top 10 in a decade or so...


Water ways, tropical greenery, bridges, temples, and pagodas? Those things pertain to the pedestrian experience and a city's characteristics. They have nothing to do with its skyline. If they did, I'd have to assume that the skyline is so puny that these things actually have an impact in a 'skyline' shot.

Tropical greenery is no more valid than counting a city's snow cover when assessing its skyline.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

isaidso said:


> Water ways, tropical greenery, bridges, temples, and pagodas? Those things pertain to the pedestrian experience and a city's characteristics. They have nothing to do with its skyline. If they did, I'd have to assume that the skyline is so puny that these things actually have an impact in a 'skyline' shot.
> 
> Tropical greenery is no more valid than counting a city's snow cover when assessing its skyline.


I think waterways and bridges does play a role in skyline.Take Sydney harbour for example or San Francisco skyline that is always paired with the bridge.


----------



## Kadzman

I think many postings here are too liberal with their definition of a skyline. What we are getting, many are actually aerial or bird's eye views. My standard to a good skyline is if I could imagine the silhouette or the side elevation view of whatever​ elements that collectively define a city's outline against the horizon.

That's why I tend to be drawn towards cities like NYC, Chicago, Sydney or Hong Kong etc. as they easily have all the features juxtaposed together for a distinctly recognizable skyline. Buildings, water, sky, bridges, mountains are some of the elements that do help in defining a skyline.


----------



## WingWing

absolution98 said:


> I think waterways and bridges does play a role in skyline.Take Sydney harbour for example or San Francisco skyline that is always paired with the bridge.


but Rama VIII Bridge was located far from the skyline

those harbour bridge or bay bridge located right beside the skyline and complement well the skyline

Sydney
Sydney by Gabriel González, on Flickr


San Fransisco
San Fransisco bay bridge from Yerba Buena island. by Arnab China, on Flickr


anyway bangkok
Sunset above Bangkok Downtown by Roman Bordo, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by Choongmin Lee, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands and CBD @ Sunset, Singapore, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr




Singapore skylines against a mirror. #singaporelife #singaporeskyline #skyline #reflections #fitnessfirst #architecture by Yongqiang Cao, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

isaidso said:


> Water ways, tropical greenery, bridges, temples, and pagodas? Those things pertain to the pedestrian experience and a city's characteristics. They have nothing to do with its skyline. If they did, I'd have to assume that the skyline is so puny that these things actually have an impact in a 'skyline' shot.
> 
> Tropical greenery is no more valid than counting a city's snow cover when assessing its skyline.


I didn't say this as a generalization that applies to all skylines but mainly as an opinion as to why all the aforementioned elements combined together, including modern high-rises, do bring something to the city's skyline and why Bangkok is highly ranked on my list. 

E.g Some of Bangkok's temples are no midgets and are well integrated into the city's views and also silhouettes and many will definitely recognize the BK through them. 









http://static.asiawebdirect.com/m/bangkok


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*












Aey SrirathSomsawat








Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta
*


teofani21792 said:


> Source





Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## Scion

Did someone mention silhouette?

In that case, can't go wrong with *Dubai*

Sunset_Dubai_Creek_Harbour.01 by matthew.wickens, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

WingWing said:


> ^^
> Haha actually i find bangkok has a good skyline, definitely contender for top 10 world best. The skyline itself is quite big and they do got 2 supertalls with 1 or 2 more coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic view of hk
> 
> If there will be additional supertall at causeway bay at the right side of pic will be even great.


^^

 thank you friend

Bangkok have 1 mega tail 650M under construction 2 Supertail 305M and 315 M under construction 
and 1 Project 380 m

615M link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1760867&page=16

315M link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139862091#post139862091

305M link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139862166#post139862166

380M link 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987642&page=2 
2017 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987642&page=2


----------



## nasle

WingWing said:


> but Rama VIII Bridge was located far from the skyline
> 
> those harbour bridge or bay bridge located right beside the skyline and complement well the skyline
> 
> Sydney
> Sydney by Gabriel González, on Flickr
> 
> 
> San Fransisco
> San Fransisco bay bridge from Yerba Buena island. by Arnab China, on Flickr
> 
> 
> anyway bangkok
> Sunset above Bangkok Downtown by Roman Bordo, on Flickr




^^^^

from King Bhumibol bridge Samutpeakran city see Bangkok view

Rama nine bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


and King Rama VIII Bridge 

Morning at the Rama VIII Bridge by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Last pic is a rare angle. Nice


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice skies lovely


----------



## DrunknRussianBear

Moscow


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Warm by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> I think many postings here are too liberal with their definition of a skyline. What we are getting, many are actually aerial or bird's eye views. My standard to a good skyline is if I could imagine the silhouette or the side elevation view of whatever​ elements that collectively define a city's outline against the horizon.
> 
> That's why I tend to be drawn towards cities like NYC, Chicago, Sydney or Hong Kong etc. as they easily have all the features juxtaposed together for a distinctly recognizable skyline. Buildings, water, sky, bridges, mountains are some of the elements that do help in defining a skyline.


If someone showed me Bangkok's skyline silhouette, I'd have absolutely no idea that it was Bangkok. It's too random, I just can't imagine it.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Shenzhen by 浪迹一生


----------



## QalzimCity

Moscow looks like LA in the pictures above


----------



## QalzimCity

*Nights in Kuala Lumpur*


"The intersections to the city" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr








[/url]IMG_7507Panorama by Alvin Poh, on Flickr[/IMG]

IMG_7506e by Alvin Poh, on Flickr









by KELLY


----------



## WingWing

QalzimCity said:


> Moscow looks like LA in the pictures above


Not riyadh?


----------



## little universe

TowerVerre:) said:


> Shenzhen by 浪迹一生



^^

Layers upon layers of skyscrapers, the ultimate skyscrapercity IMO.

And the only city I can see multiple supertall clusters.

Shenzhen is no doubt in my world's TOP 5 list.


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak 3.5.17 (1) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Seoul*

#seoul #korea by Munky Choi, on Flickr

seoul city south korea by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Shenzhen is insane :drool:


----------



## QalzimCity

*Trolling mode on!(feel free to curse me) i know someone is waiting for this thread to flip page lol, so here you go
- Kuala Lumpur*








[/url]IBMS visits IJN National Heart Institute Kuala Lumpur MALAYSIA May 2017 by International Board of Medicine and Surgery, on Flickr



















*Now, wonder how the land-locked KL looks like if viewed from its many suburbs?... its pretty similar tho from any angle!.*

*KL SKYLINE FROM SETAPAK*










*KL VIEW FROM WEST SUBURBS*




























*KL VIEW FROM SENTUL*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC-11 copy by Haizhan Zheng, on Flickr


NYC-Pano by Haizhan Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Lightning over Chicago. 5/18/17 shortly after 1AM by Tim Gough, on Flickr

_This is my *1,451*st post! That's the height of the Sears Tower in feet!_


----------



## JMS9

I really hate these skylines, especially *new* ones, that have a supertall and nothing around it is even half it's size. That's the epitomy of throwing your dick on the table just because. Why build an absurd monstrosity surrounded by 15 story buildings? Just stupid and egotistical.

And Dubai looks like something I'd do on Sim City. A single road with skyscrapers along each side. Dumb planning. 

Alright...flame away. Come at me, bro. :storm:


----------



## DowntownKidz

JMS9 said:


> I really hate these skylines, especially *new* ones, that have a supertall and nothing around it is even half it's size. That's the epitomy of throwing your dick on the table just because. Why build an absurd monstrosity surrounded by 15 story buildings? Just stupid and egotistical.
> 
> 
> 
> And Dubai looks like something I'd do on Sim City. A single road with skyscrapers along each side. Dumb planning.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright...flame away. Come at me, bro. :storm:




I Guess they're more what I call instant skylines and less organically evolved


----------



## CHINA0086

TheIllinoisan said:


> Many of these buildings have individual designs that are quite nice, but the entire collection of them packed together looks disharmonious and very inorganic. The three tallest ones fit together fairly well, though.


This point fit every skykine i think.


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ New York today also suffers the same inorganical/disharmonious...



Hudson11 said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> NYC-11 copy by Haizhan Zheng, on Flickr
> 
> 
> NYC-Pano by Haizhan Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York* (older pic)









@craigsbeds


----------



## QalzimCity

^^bow down mortals, the layering scapes are out of this world!


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*​
View from breakfast at Park Hyatt Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## Indonesia_Maju

Where is Jakarta...


----------



## KavirajG

*Moscow*

Moscow in pink tones by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

That's an amazing Moscow shot


----------



## A Chicagoan

Indonesia_Maju said:


> Where is Jakarta...


On the island of Java, in the country of Indonesia. :lol:

Jakarta Skyline by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## lukahead6

Shenzhen at night


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

shanghai move by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9

*Tokyo 360° view - May 2017 * (Origina size: 19238 × 2985)

Teads Outstream Summit Video - Tokyo, Japan by Teads, en Flickr
*Tokyo view - April 2017 * 

P4046747-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok *

———————————————— ����@johnsnoop22���� ———————————————— please show this iger some love by following and liking their gallery. ———————————————————— ➡If you want to be featured tag all YOUR BANGKOK PHOTOS #bbkk #beautiful_ba by Beautiful Bangkok, on Flickr

———————————————— ����@karlo_serrano���� ———————————————— please show this iger some love by following and liking their gallery. ———————————————————— ➡If you want to be featured tag all YOUR BANGKOK PHOTOS #bbkk #beautiful_ by Beautiful Bangkok, on Flickr

———————————————— &#55357;&#56567;&#55357;&#56393;@mimeezzz&#55357;&#56392;&#55357;&#56567; ———————————————— please show this iger some love by following and liking their gallery. ———————————————————— ➡If you want to be featured tag all YOUR BANGKOK PHOTOS #bbkk #beautiful_bangk by Beautiful Bangkok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore is back 

Singapore's Marina Bay skyline at sunset. by javansg, on Flickr

Surprise Glow by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

s 2017 May12_MCE Cityscape_DJI_0724 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Singapore Pano by ByPaulDavid, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore AGAIN 

Marina Bay by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr

Extra Terrestrial by terence chung, on Flickr

Hub by terence chung, on Flickr


s 2017 AT_ May14_The Interlace_DJI_0036 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

1 on - 1090492 by W!ll Chan, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND*










Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Vergelf

*HK*
Fragrant Harbour by Alex Bagnato, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL VIEW FROM OLD KLANG ROAD(20 FROM CITY CENTRE)*









*KL VIEW FROM MALURI*










*KL VIEW FROM SETAPAK*









*KL VIEW FROM KERAMAT*


----------



## masala

Moscow aerials


----------



## Vergelf

*Dubai*
Dubai View Point by wissow, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai Core Panorama by Parker Vandermeer, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

^^ One of the 6 days a year you can see the sun in China! :lol:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago - Panaroma by M. Vefa ARIKAN, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

WingWing said:


> s 2017 AT_ May14_The Interlace_DJI_0036 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Oh, my!


----------



## Jamally

Shenzhen, with Ping An Finance Center in the forefront.


----------



## DowntownKidz

A Chicagoan said:


> Oh, my!




It's called the Interlace.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Climb Out from LaGuardia by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Francisco:*
San Francisco (USA) - 20 May 2017 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

WUHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## akif90

*OH MY GOD WUHAN..SO BIG CITY AND VERY BIG DEVELOPMENT AREA*


----------



## KavirajG

Woaa...Wuhan is huge and the development staggering! Would be interesting to know the annual population growth rate for the city!


----------



## KavirajG

*Moscow*

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Chicago*
The Beyond Gorgeous Chicago Skyline May-24--17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
Elevated View of Shanghai skyline at dusk by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr
Elevated View of Shanghai skyline at dusk by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

KavirajG said:


> Woaa...Wuhan is huge and the development staggering! Would be interesting to know the annual population growth rate for the city!


Yes i went there 3-4 yrs ago and dust everywhere since many constructions going on. It seems like theres construction boom happening there and their layout is quite similar to shanghai


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Yes i went there 3-4 yrs ago and dust everywhere since many constructions going on. It seems like theres construction boom happening there and their layout is quite similar to shanghai


No surprise here...just saw that the city's annual GDP growth rate since 2010 exceeds 10%...this in large part explains the 360 degrees construction boom.


----------



## Aconcagua 9

Tokyo 2017,








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34033638093/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34399311301/in/photostream/


----------



## KavirajG

*HK*

Skyline des Tages by Christian H., on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

Right side of wuhan is like bangkok


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Birds Eye View take 2 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

overlook by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai*

Dubai by Fabrizio Vita, on Flickr

Dubai by Fabrizio Vita, on Flickr

Dubai by Fabrizio Vita, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Cloudy Hong Kong by lkenneth1012, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK *









Sitthavit Kulv


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK *










Sitthavit Kulv


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Chicago from Fulton Market by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
Before Downpour by Tommi Aarnio, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nasle

wow


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND
*










BY Boy Wuttipong


View from the 56th floor over Bangkok's Pathum Wan (Shopping) District by Renée Suen 孫詩敏, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

Business Bay, *Dubai*

Panorama by WALID AHMAD, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Light Seeker by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

Overview! by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

DSCF1732edit2 by Song Ya, on Flickr

Sunset @ Clarke Quay #olympus #em1 #oly #oly714pro #cityscape #sunset #thecentral #exploresingapore #travelphotos #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo by Gary Chow's Pixels, on Flickr

Singapore to Bali Day 1 BatamFast HarbourFront to Batam Centre 26 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago by Steven Vance, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Singapore*


Gorgeous sunset in Singapore. Reflection of downtown skyscrapers at ArtScience Museum. by javansg, su Flickr


Breathtaking view of the Singapore's skyline at night. by javansg, su Flickr


Singapore's Marina Bay skyline at sunset. by javansg, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Island skyline comes alive at dusk. by javansg, su Flickr


Seeing Hong Kong's breathtaking skyline from above. ([url]http://www.javanng.com)[/url] by javansg, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Shanghai*









DJI_0240-Pano-编辑-67 by 基诺Genovision on Flickr









IMG_2449-编辑-6 by 基诺Genovision on Flickr









_DSC7818-HDR-编辑-8 by 基诺Genovision on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

Chicago Skyline from Montrose Harbor by Bruce Critelli, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Fireworks by Tony Lau Photographic Art, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK


*









BY Boy Wuttipong


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

A Chicagoan said:


> That photo looks like a mirror image. And the moon looks like it has been enlarged.


Indeed, everything is normal about that photo except the moon. The moon has been enlarged.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

A few more Chicago pics

I Love Chicago Instagram


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

I Love Chicago Instagram


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

I Love Chicago Instagram


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

No more Chicago pics from me for a little while. But in truth, of late, Chicago has been a little underrepresented in this thread. It was time to post a few


----------



## QalzimCity

Chicago is stunning... but would love to remind u guys that this is not an exclusive Chicago thread... for now, i must say Chicago is on the same par with current Toronto(this hogtown is climbing in my ranking)... just a little bit below than NY, HK, Shanghai and Dubai for my taste...


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

QalzimCity said:


> Chicago is stunning... but would love to remind u guys that this is not an exclusive Chicago thread... for now, i must say Chicago is on the same par with current Toronto(this hogtown is climbing in my ranking)... just a little bit below than NY, HK, Shanghai and Dubai for my taste...


Did you read my post just above your post? If not, no worries my friend 

As for NY -- the balance/symmetry is off imo. Too many spires clustered to one side of the city and not the other side. The giant middle finger over central park also seems out of place. Still, by sheer number of towers, it would be in my top 3.

As for Shanghai -- dominated by 3 towers clustered together - not much of a skyline to speak of after that. Still very impressive - possibly top 3, definitely top 5. 

Dubai -- would not make my top 5 at all. Too contrived. Too artificial. 

Toronto -- not enough supertalls but I do like the setting, beauty and overall look of that skyline. Top 5 neighborhood.

HK -- my current #1. Best balance of symmetry, beauty/setting and density. 

Chicago -- somewhere around top 5. Big plus for symmetry, balance and beauty. Another big plus for being the first city to ever build a skyscraper and for having towers that date back to that era. *Minus* comes in where it needs a bit of a refresher - some new supertalls - one of which is being built from right now which will make a huge difference in refreshing the skyline. We also have a few stunning 800 plus footers being built right now that will continue to add to the renewal of the skyline.

- also, huge plus for having a river canyon that runs through downtown

- huge plus for having beaches that immediately surround the downtown area - takes 1 minute to walk from a skyscraper to the beach

.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
New York_20170513_0006 by Gerd Schölkopf, on Flickr

I think it's time we stopped and looked back a bit.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in late 80s


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mingthein/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvinpoh/


----------



## A Chicagoan

WingWing said:


> Singapore in late 80s


I see you have joined me in this Moment of Reflection.


----------



## WingWing

Yes without realising it has been 30 years and the skyline of cities has transformed tremendously. Its really good to flash back for a moment to see what we have been through in the past


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK

*

Red Sky Bar by fu chen, on Flickr

Red Sky Bar by fu chen, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*, China
Foggy morning by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/pradeep_kmpk/


----------



## streetscapeer

*KL*

Kuala Lumpurs Skyline by Viktor S, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Toronto �� by Oscar Halder, on Flickr


_DSC75221 by Matt Crawford, on Flickr


you've been heavy on my mind by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shenzhen*, China
20170609-P6093905 by Xuqing Jia, on Flickr
20170609-P6093834 by Xuqing Jia, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Skyline Morning by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

http://sonopostmoderno.blogspot.com/2016/08/mahanakhon-bangkok-thailandia.html


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China



深圳一瞥 by KGZeng, on Flickr


深圳一瞥 by KGZeng, on Flickr











​


----------



## hkskyline

Big bad moon by Santiago Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* *> > > > > > > > > *


20170611-Manhattan.jpg by Stefan Lueger, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Wuhan,China


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago* *[*USA*]*


CHICAGO BY NIGHT by J.P.B, on Flickr


Chicago by Chris Carr, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline 2017-April 20, 2017-0044.jpg by Chris Favero, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Beyond the Valley by jatamaniuk, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Was that photo taken from the northeast?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Hudson11 said:


> *NYC* *> > > > > > > > > *
> 
> 
> 20170611-Manhattan.jpg by Stefan Lueger, on Flickr


My only complaint: The skyscrapers form no recognizable silhouette, just a bunch of rectangles with spires jumbled together. Of course, the situation changes if you switch to another angle.


----------



## Victhor

Great documentary, especially from 28:30 to 36:00 for this thread


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*, China
City Veins and a crescent moon in Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus




----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> My only complaint: The skyscrapers form no recognizable silhouette, just a bunch of rectangles with spires jumbled together. Of course, the situation changes if you switch to another angle.


I love love love that new triangular building overlooking the Hudson. I don't think there's anything like it elsewhere.


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*
20170610_HJ_2 by HJ Tan, on Flickr

Hey June by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Whampoa Density by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK
*

Bangkok & Hua Hin by leo63920, on Flickr

Bangkok by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Just one more before I go by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Coruscant*...oh oops I mean *Dubai*

Dubai at night by alfonso venzuela, on Flickr









By highsamachkar on instagram


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

http://www.bangkok.com/magazine/fortune-town-it-mall.htm


----------



## DowntownKidz

BlueBetta said:


> Guangzhou looks so futuristic!




Well practically every building in there has been built less than 10 years ago!


----------



## BlueBetta

Untitled by herbert1012, on Flickr


----------



## BlueBetta

Paris...Explored #227 (12th July, 2017) by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## BlueBetta

Fireworks over Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Canyons by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Panorama of Toronto by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuhan










Invisible Wuhan


----------



## Bahromovies

Amazing Hong Kong


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

IMG_4620.jpg by Rod Scott, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow city at dusk by ru13r, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BKK*










Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## hkskyline

9H2A7986 by jeremyMak, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Boat Cruise - Skyline by Stuart Fujiyama, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK 1940 and 2017



*








Chalee Nakphong 









Cr in pic


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND

*




























Cr BY Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Shenzhen by Burj Khalifa on gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Adler Planetarium with Monroe Harbor and Chicago Skyline by Larry, on Flickr

Please scroll to view the part of the skyline that has been cut off by the edge of the screen. >>>>>>>


----------



## Bahromovies

Magic Macau


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Day View by LM TP, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

how do you compete with this? Props to the photographer (Jack Jack on flickr) for such amazing aerial shots of NYC. 


I30A2150.jpg by Jack Jack, on Flickr


I30A2141.jpg by Jack Jack, on Flickr


I30A2176.jpg by Jack Jack, on Flickr


I30A2223.jpg by Jack Jack, on Flickr


I30A2225.jpg by Jack Jack, on Flickr


I30A2039.jpg by Jack Jack, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Why is part of the Woolworth Building covered with a black sheet? :weird:


----------



## Hudson11

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Why is part of the Woolworth Building covered with a black sheet? :weird:


renovations associated with a conversion to condos. Its been long time since it was uncovered, I hope they do so soon.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Skyline - Batam crossing by Stephen Laurence Harvey, on Flickr

singapore_skyscrapers_architecture_116216_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr

s View from Southbeach North Tower_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Golden Shoe building, Raffle Place Singapore by TW Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hudson11 said:


> how do you compete with this?


With this! :cheers:


South Pond Downtown Chicago by Larry, on Flickr


Sentries of Michigan Avenue by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


Unimportant Important Details.jpg by Milosh Kosanovich, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> With this! :cheers:


maybe last decade  I think Chicago fell well behind NYC this decade. Chicago will still be a part of my top 5 for some time to come. I rank Singapore, Kuala Lumpur and Shenzhen highly as well.


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

Hong Kong harbour viewed from rooftop (100th floor) of the International Commerce Centre by Sai Wing Chan, on Flickr

HKSKYLINE 1 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

HKSKYLINE 2 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

HKSKYLINE 3 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

Jakarta
























Originally Posted By *eurico*


----------



## roguelich

*Singapore*
Inferno by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr
Glory Hunters by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr
Merlion Night by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr
Raging Shores by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## nasle

BKK 

bangkok city by Piya Douagpummat, on Flickr

Bangkok by Thanh Le Cong, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Myanmar WaterBriefing SG by Frodo1977, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple in Singapore by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Buildings..... by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


People's Square, Shanghai, China. by Leandro Isorna, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Guangzhou.China*
by _天际深圳_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Ontario Place by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


#Malaysia2017-26 by AnveshPandra, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

Dubai-8471-1-800 sec at f - 8.0_47 mm.jpg by Mike Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK


*








Paitoon Angashariya








Paitoon Angashariya








Paitoon Angashariya








Paitoon Angashariya


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Guangzhou by Denis Carbone, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York - Etat de New York - [USA] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Beautiful Morning Over Navy Pier by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

29Jul 2017 sunrise by LarryChan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

I find that this thread has grown increasingly monotonous.

*Sydney:*
170723_City_Milsons_Point_327-Pano-2 by Franz Venhaus, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@nyonair


----------



## Jordan Tan

amazing photo, park avenue 'tunneling' The Helmsley Building, and next to Grand Central Terminal was a dream come true of futuristic city concept in early 1900 :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_7825 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore skyline at night - Olympus E-M1 by Barry Zee, on Flickr

DJI_0135 Panorama-neat-dark by Barry Zee, on Flickr

Green Grass by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

National Stadium Singapore pano by Eustaquio Santimano, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL VIEW FROM MONT KIARA*











*KL CITY CENTRE*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC9012 by James Dunn Photography, on Flickr

_DSC9074 by James Dunn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@jrisorto


----------



## Hudson11

*Manila*



Jose Mari said:


> _April|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Templeton*


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai Marina Sunset by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

Chicago's Skyline by Julien RUFF, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*1. NY
2. HK
3. SH
4. CH (USA)
5. KL*


----------



## [email protected]

*Makati City* , Metro Manila


chanlatorre said:


> GRAND PRIX MANILA 2017





roydex said:


> Scroll >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by bongbajo





roydex said:


> last 11-10-2016
> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mykel7873





batangeño dreamer said:


> From: lodewijkentirsa


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Round the Bend by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of Jasonzed









Courtesy of wislaHD


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Towers & the moon by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Look up by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Boat Quay by Bady Qb, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shenzhen, China*

Shenzhen Skyline, Sheng Shui HK by kanok K, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

My Hong Kong by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Hudson11

Shanghai


Shanghai back-drop by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8018-HDR by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


I like how the wildflowers growth pattern is somewhat reflected by the buildings behind.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Keppel Bay, Singapore by davejunia, on Flickr

Canon 5dsR_17A0288 Singapore Flyer by Barry Zee, on Flickr


National day dronework
Love is in the Air by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/patback87/


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai-skysraper-wallpaper by Cô Cô, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Hong Kong


"weather" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


羊城东望 by ALEX LEUNG, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shenzhen, China*

香港望深圳 by Tai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Heavy Shroud by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore CBD from Queestown by Yuchen Wang, on Flickr

Chinatown and Tanjong Pagar, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wow! This is Hong Kong by Thomas Tam, on Flickr

Victoria Harbour at dawn on a cloudy day by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shanghai*
Post-Apacolyptic Sunrise in Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> *Guangzhou, China*
> 
> 
> 羊城东望 by ALEX LEUNG, on Flickr


this might be the perfect angle to appreciate GZ's skyline.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## akif90

*KL*






















*CREDIT TO: umar naqshbandi on Facebook *


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen.China*

By 浪迹一生.


----------



## hkskyline

Braemar Hill Summer Sunset by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Aussicht von Weehawken auf Manhattan by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Shenzhen is an effing monster!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


----------



## akif90

*Falling in love with Shenzhen*


----------



## JuanPaulo

* double post


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
landscape3092c by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

Fume by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Top to bottom by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## WingWing

Busan
white gate by roman korzh, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Sharp Edge by Senthil Kumar Damodaran, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

DJI_0113 by Ian Lo, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

*BKK

*

Bangkok Skyline by Sjon Blaauw, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

Maternity photography Thailand with the stunning Bangkok city skyline in the background by SnoopSnaps, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2017-08-07 01.26.45 1 by Alex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Guangzhou*









@nightphotoearth


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ " Likes " To you Streeettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt !! WOW ! 
That's Guangzhou , China,:lol:Wow !, I have to say that is the City at Top for the Top 25 in 2025 :cheers1:, WOW ! , How tall is that TeleTower there the shinning one in the Center Right :banana:, must be at Least 1,800 Feet Tall ?? :dunno:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^604 metres (1,982 ft)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canton_Tower


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong*
香港 by YiNKin, on Flickr
Kowloon Peak by Mike Leung, on Flickr
Hong Kong city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Laser Night by Mike Leung, on Flickr
Hongkong city scape with sun and light from building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*Its Sea Games KL17 season now...
even kids get their own way to welcome the season*



AcidTrip said:


> (ignore the Stormtrooper hehe)
> 
> It does look huge even from the distance


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That view never gets old :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

i find shanghai tower, wfc and jin mao are beautiful, very iconic structures

also the aging pearl tower that still looks colorful at night


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
SINGAPORE by Noisky, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline - Batam crossing by Stephen Laurence Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Ein einziges Häusermeer am Abend by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## drawabeats

KavirajG said:


> *Shanghai*
> 
> Shanghai skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr



Dear Chinese friends it is time to build something 1000 meters high here !!!


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong city [Day2Night] by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


clear sky in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

drawabeats said:


> Dear Chinese friends it is time to build something 1000 meters high here !!!


^^ Now that would be something...however I don't see this coming anytime soon! :lol:


----------



## KavirajG

*Moscow, Russia*

Business in Moscow by victor_guinea, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*

TORONTO by Sebastián Silva, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

Hong Kong view with its ports and sea commerce trading by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr

Hong Kong view with its ports and sea commerce trading by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :bow:


----------



## QalzimCity

KavirajG said:


> *HK, China*
> 
> Hong Kong view with its ports and sea commerce trading by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> Hong Kong view with its ports and sea commerce trading by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr



it is amazing that those containers and the cranes are mimicking layers of low and mid-rises buildings against the tallies at back so harmoniously in the pictures:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


DSC_0123 by Christopher Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*

MARINA

Dubai Marina Sunset by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr[/QUOTE]



Scion said:


> khaled_a_hassan_1


----------



## roguelich

*Shanghai*
Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at dawn by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr
Elevated view of Shanghai's highway by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr
Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at dawn by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK*

Hong Kong view with its ports and sea commerce trading by Arnaud Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



shanghai houtan park by 明渊 陈, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

The first image shows the *SHANGHAI | Huangpu Dongjiadu Lot | 300m | 984ft | 60 fl | 240m | 787ft | 180m | 591ft | 150m | 492ft | U/C* 
(the site on left hand side of the river bank with lots of cranes working on it)



Just around the riverbend in Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr



Render of *Shanghai Huangpu Dongjiadu Lot* 






















Elevated view of Shanghai skyline at dawn by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


Post-Apacolyptic Sunrise in Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆* 
Chongqing Municipality, SW China



CHINA0086 said:


> *Chongqing*
> 
> By _大冲_ from Gaoloumi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​








​


----------



## hkskyline

Bowen Road Fitness Trail by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Bowen Road Fitness Trail by Luís Filipe, on Flickr

Bowen Road Fitness Trail by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## Muly7

*BKK CHAOPHRAYA RIVER*


Bangkok twilight from bang kra chao by Zahara Nopporn 2008, on Flickr


----------



## Muly7

Bangkok twilight view from bang kra chao by Zahara Nopporn 2008, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Manhattan Skykine by wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr


Manhattan Skykine by wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

To mark the 50th anniversary of Mies van der Rohe's Toronto-Dominion Centre.

*Less Is More, Toronto*








Courtesy of UT









Courtesy of pbs


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









800_3250 by Peter Moy, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Downtown Los Angeles*


Downtown Los Angeles by Rob del Pal, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Ballpark 19: Chicago White Sox vs Tampa Bay Rays by Benjamin White, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Chongqing*
Untitled by TIANYI CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienthach/


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/1c1p1s/


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


(8.24.17)-August_Aerials-WEB-15 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Manhattan panorama by Tim Brown, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

Napalerd said:


> Originally Posted by *Speechless.♥*
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> simila Dubai


So bad to see it destroyed if the leader keeps his foolhardiness.


----------



## Muly7

Foggy 象山 by Terence Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Muly7

Taipei 101 象山 by 廖 浩翔, on Flickr

2017 Taipei


----------



## Muly7

Napalerd said:


> Originally Posted by *Speechless.♥*
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> simila Dubai




so nice Seoul is small than


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK THAILAND*


https://flic.kr/p/Y9s5R7DSC04037 by Sing Gor, on Flickr

DSC04840-2 by Sing Gor, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



Shanghai in Pink by [email protected], on Flickr


DJI_0028-Pano-编辑 by [email protected], on Flickr


Heart of Shanghai by [email protected], on Flickr












​


----------



## Blackhavvk

lochinvar said:


> So bad to see it destroyed if the leader keeps his foolhardiness.


Do you consider it normal to strike at residential high-rises?


----------



## hkskyline

Gorgeous Discovery Bay under a blue night sky by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

*Shanghai - 上海*




The city of ShangHai... ... by Zhaohui Yang, on Flickr


The city of ShangHai... ... by Zhaohui Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK*

DSC03870 by Sing Gor, on Flickr


DSC03866 by Sing Gor, on Flickr

DSC04461 by Sing Gor, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



















*michlreni*









*Melissa de Mata*


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


Chicago 2017 by Evan Blumenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


20170712092637_IMG_2906-001 by keith greenhouse, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4255/35353983410_45661368ff_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/16456493421_b82d7c063a_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8606/16519965637_e2a59e92a4_b.jpg


----------



## the spliff fairy

Central Plaza by James Wong, on Flickr

Sunset from Central Plaza by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*JAKARTA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/barnabyrobson/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkiesecker/


----------



## roguelich

*Singapore*
Firefly Jazz by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
KAFD Profile Sept-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main - Germany*


MAINHATTAN by Dennis Müller, auf Flickr


2017 Alte Brücke in Frankfurt by Dieter K., auf Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Diff skyline of Singapore
Tanjong Pagar Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Sparkle by Wolfics, on Flickr

The Concourse by terence chung, on Flickr

Singapore Highway (1 of 1)-2 by Stephen Laurence Harvey, on Flickr

Singapore Grand Prix 2017 by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Orchard Road At Dusk by Larry Lim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago 2017 by Evan Blumenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai*

Where do you live in dubai ? aljvd... - #Social by Fame Dubai, on Flickr


----------



## Petras

nice


----------



## Napalerd

world best


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK 



*
*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BX5nd9xl...n-at=219927333

*
Baiyoke Sky Bangkok by Taradol Chitmanchaitham, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## akif90




----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Midtown Manhattan by Brian Wong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


secret by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Hancock View (South) by Res Ipsa Loquitur, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

tokyo








https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z0QmYedA...CLcBGAs/s3200/tokyo-is-huge-and-beautiful.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Guangzhou*


guangzhou skyline by Sergey Ponomarev, auf Flickr


canton night by lok, auf Flickr


CITIC 中信廣場 by lok, auf Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


jonathan-riley-118591 by Kichi Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@eyecatchingphoto









@killahwave









@marcosegennarophotos









@thenewyork.life









@nyobsession









by me


----------



## akif90

Source: Mulia Group Instagram


----------



## roguelich

*Singapore*
F1 2017 Fireworks Finale by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_9074 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


IMG_2845 by Sport & Luxurious, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

Hong Kong Skyline by Chris Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto by Taner Alkaya, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*


Top of the Rock by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


Top of the Rock by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


Top of the Rock by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


Top of the Rock by Maxence Lefort, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by Me
Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*N-Y-C*


New York City skyline by kareszzz, on Flickr


----------



## kalimantanku

Jakarta, Indonesia skyline as seen from Bung Karno Stadium. Photo by Natgeo Indonesia.


----------



## kalimantanku

KavirajG said:


> *Moscow, Russia*
> 
> Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr


The skyscraper in this pic is not too many, but the design of each building seems really good. The location on water front is a bonus. Love it .


----------



## Melonus

*Chicago [*USA*]*


IMG_6796-HDR by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


Chicago by Night - Buckingham Fountain by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK

*









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Solder's and Sailor's Memorial, Upper West Side from the Hudson River by Stephen Mildenhall, on Flickr


Manhattan from the East River by Stephen Mildenhall, on Flickr


Manhattan from the Hudson River by Stephen Mildenhall, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shanghai, China*
El skyline de Shanghai en la noche. by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

It's pretty much going to always be a contest of Hong Kong or NYC. They are the _definitive_ world skylines. Always have and always will be.


Sure places like Dubai, Shanghai or Shenzen have taller or more exotic buildings, but the former two have the heritage and the geography that compliments their buildings. I'm not even going to touch on sheer mass/size of Hong Kong & NYC's which baring each other can't be replicated


----------



## roguelich

*Toronto*
Lakeshore Nights by Greg David, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

Me encanta cuando hay nubes bajas y cubren la parte alta de los edificios !


----------



## enrigue8

See the impressive change of the London skyline.
It's amazing to see that in that short video.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Javits Center Green Roof by Steven Bornholtz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*



By *-LYJ-* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/-lyj-/37387279966/sizes/l














​


----------



## Luca9A8M

Seattle, USA

Seattle by John Vacc, su Flickr

Seattle by John Vacc, su Flickr

Seattle Skyline by John Vacc, su Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

Sprawling Dubai by Chris Bonfield, on Flickr


and *Dubai*

Emirates Hills and Marina Skyline by Chris Bonfield, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

Development by William Chu, on Flickr

Hong Kong by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

1. NYC
2. DUBAI
3. HONG KONG - CHICAGO tie

it will remain that way for decades to come.

NYC and DUBAI are just way to ahead of HK and CHITOWN imo.


----------



## akif90




----------



## enrigue8

Discover the incredible change of the Kuala Lumpur city.
You will see its past, the city presently and its future.
Most mega project of the city are featured in the documentary.
It's worth to be watched.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Outbound Pink at Ashland by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


Chicago by Jinhui He, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline by Michael Zaccaria, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Kelbeen

Los Angeles







[/url]DSC_0711-Pano by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at dawn by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK


*
*








^^
Credit : https://www.matichon.co.th/news/680704


' Royal Funeral and Crematorium Site ' by Andy Zingo, on Flickr


IMG_4394.jpg by Dmitry Kugarov, on Flickr


*


----------



## enrigue8

Enjoy it!

See the incredible transformation of Bangkok.
Te documentary is extraordinary.


----------



## Napalerd

^^ and Apple store in this area in 2018


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Downtown Shanghai [2048x1366] by Davis Young, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan Skyline by andrew felix, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*

*TAKEN FROM CHERAS*












*TAKEN FROM TAMAN MELAWATI*


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> September 29, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> town from cruise ship by satoshi etoh, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Chongqing Transformation by Richard Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

See the incredible change of the Toronto skyline.
You will its past,its present and its future.
You want to see the city at different time in history?
Then watch this extraordinary documentary.


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



up_mc said:


> October 2017
> my photo


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Norbert Heyermeyer, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


----------



## Napalerd

37171693672_b6861707de_o by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Night View of Bangkok by Zheng-Liang Lu, on Flickr


Sunrise over Queen Silikit Park by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Moving Cloud @ Benjakitti Park, Bangkok, Thailand by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*









Time by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

KL's skyline is growing very fast! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Sheikh Zayed Rd, Dubai by Alexander J.E. Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*









Golden Hour by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


The Pier by Zouhair Lhaloui, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Shenzhen, China


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*


Beijing CBD Skyline by Quan Chen, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

Even if Oslo has not many skyscrapers ,for me it's one of the best skyline on the world. Now Oslo has became a modern and futuristic city in less than 3 years.
Oslo has a modern architecture and some interesting skyscrapers .
Enjoy my production !


----------



## nameless dude

*Melbourne*









https://b.domainstatic.com.au/2013888719_1_pi_170928_051402-w1600-h1067


----------



## little universe

SCROLL 》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》》
​











*Beijing - 北京*

Panoramic of Beijing's CBD and its surrounding areas including *Sanlitun* (on your right hand side)










Beijing CBD Skyline by Quan Chen, on Flickr












​


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK 


*








Popcity Peerakit Photography

*









*Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









Pichai Klankrung‎










Popcity Peerakit Photography


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


陆家嘴 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago*









@illkoncept


----------



## enrigue8

In the following documentary ,you will see the incredible 
change of the Manila and its future.
Do you want the masterpieces of modern architecture there?
Do you want to see how futuristic is the city ?
Do you wan to see all the future mega project of the city?
So please enjoy this documentary.
As architecture lovers,you can't miss this documentary.


----------



## Kadzman

*KL skyline from general eastern direction*



AimanZulaili said:


> Hishamuddin Isa
> 
> Four Seasons completely blocked KL Tower from this angle...:lol:


Cross posting, images by Hishamuddin Isa.


----------



## Haifon

makkah


----------



## akif90

Kadzman said:


> Cross posting, images by Hishamuddin Isa.



*Without Petronas Twin Tower, Four season And KL Tower, KL skyline still looks good :cheers:^^*


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

View from Victoria Peak by Hideya HAMANO, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

more Chicago


Chicago's West Loop and skyline by YoChicago, on Flickr


The Chicago skyline, viewed from the southwest by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_0087 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

Chicago really needs to incentivize higher density development in the west loop


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta








*originally posted by *Bluemooncm78*


----------



## Napalerd

*Bangkok

*
*









*
*nattaset

*








Panerai


----------



## WingWing

SG
Marina Bae by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr\


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DSC_0404 by ytcsth, on Flickr









IMG_0551-Pano by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

The Bund of Shanghai- Morning by Olivia Zeng, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

Uaarkson said:


> Chicago really needs to incentivize higher density development in the west loop


CHITOWN will always be USA's 2nd city no matter how hard it tries. Yes. It has beaten LALA LAND in terms of skyline. But the city really lacks that depth, density and variation like NYC and DUBAI. 

Chicago has always aimed for beauty and cleanliness off Lake Shore Drive with Grant Park and other Lake Michigan shore developments and re-developments. unfortunately, this has also been its undoing. 

Where as, NYC just doesnt gives a damn how ugly its waterfront looks in terms of cleanliness. It keep building all around. JC skyline. LIC skyline. now BROOKLY skyline. MANHATTAN skyline........and soon to come FORT LEE Skyline, QUEENS skyline etc etc.

NYC like DUBAI are skyline on steriods. Both just keep building.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









P1050510.jpg by Stephen Jamieson, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Beijing - supertalls

By *-LYJ-* from flickr









DSC05307 by dzebrys, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/-lyj-/37387279966/sizes/l

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ysz5LN]Fragrant Hills by Keith Hadley, on Flickr

Fragrant Hills by Keith Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Suzhou









@vc, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732814&page=29


----------



## Jordan Tan

amazing zoom out shot of Beijing

2. Forbidden City as a foreground
3. Tiananmen as a foreground
4. suburban as a foreground


----------



## akif90




----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

More supertalls in this photo than in the whole of NYC...









photo by https://www.instagram.com/tgfromdubai/


----------



## Petras

*Sukhumvit Bangkok*


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jailanis2/


----------



## hkskyline

獅子山上 by Nick Kwan, on Flickr

獅子山上 by Nick Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

https://www.flickr.com/photos/erocketship7/37586348360/sizes/k/








https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4469/37795840186_c16d16a1c5_k.jpg








https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4503/37586352110_acb1c0bf55_k.jpg


----------



## roguelich

*NYC*
Metropolitan by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## NYCrulz

Holy Shit!!! If you cut out the CBD from here, Chicago looks like freaking Bronx or worse even :crazy:



JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> DSC_0404 by ytcsth, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta








Originally Posted by **Bluemooncm78*


----------



## nNika

Scion said:


> *Dubai*
> 
> More supertalls in this photo than in the whole of NYC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by https://www.instagram.com/tgfromdubai/


It's not about having supertalls, it's about buildings itself and how are they arranged in the city, Dubai is one of those cities where there's complete flatness and wow, suddenly supertall, in Dubai there's plenty of space in between the skyscrapers which I don't like. NYC(Manhattan) has greatest skyline in the world, it's one of the few skylines where it's complete darkness down at the streets even on during daylight because of the shadows of the building. That's my opinion


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

AirNorm MR-3 by Norm Li, on Flickr

AirNorm MR-6 by Norm Li, on Flickr

AirNorm MR-7 by Norm Li, on Flickr

AirNorm MR-13 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Crowded Pavilion by FreddieWalker, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK2017 and 2021


*

RAIN CLOUDS OVER CENTRAL BANGKOK by euronews, on Flickr













by http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=592&status=15


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


AirNorm MR-44 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


The Chicago skyline, viewed from the northwest by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Panorámica ultra gran angular de las dos fotos anteriores. Norte de Manhattan. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

Hong Kong View by Aaron HUI, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Some angles of Chi-town like this make the skyline look like Houston on steroids... lotsa height and density surrounded by an urban wasteland (instead of parking lots). Always good from the lake pov of course.


----------



## Hindustani

streetscapeer said:


> Even though Dubai's skyline is *incredibly lacking in depth*, I still find it captivating and striking when shot from a distance.


This is where you are absolutely wrong!

Its the HONG KONG that lacks that incredible depth you're talking about. Its just one apartment building after another that are not so tall either once you go past beyond the front supertall skyline. HK is shot from the best vantage point mostly and a reason why it looks great.

On the contrary, what DUBAI has done is th opposite. Their extreme variation in topping off and crowning is 2nd only to NYC. The height, the depth and extreme variation as they kept building and building the past decade & half had directly led to it looking like an OASIS IN THE DESERT and its only true competition to NYC skyline. Something even HK, CHICAGO and SHANGHAI lacks!


----------



## Hindustani

elliot said:


> Some angles of Chi-town like this make the skyline look like Houston on steroids... lotsa height and density surrounded by an urban wasteland (instead of parking lots). Always good from the lake pov of course.


thats about right. I lived in CHITOWN for 2 yrs and drove past Lake Shore Drive ,Kennedy, Eisenhower & Dan Ryan expressways every weekday. CHITOWN skyline ends very quickly. Althogh, it gives you great ariels but its quite small to be honest.


----------



## Hindustani

nNika said:


> It's not about having supertalls, it's about buildings itself and how are they arranged in the city, Dubai is one of those cities where there's complete flatness and wow, suddenly supertall, in Dubai there's plenty of space in between the skyscrapers which I don't like. NYC(Manhattan) has greatest skyline in the world, it's one of the few skylines where it's complete darkness down at the streets even on during daylight because of the shadows of the building. That's my opinion


This.

The variation NYC skyline has it just shocking. I mean BROOKLYN is just coming up now. LIC just came up past yr. JERSEY CITY was literally built in last 5 yrs. And Lower Manhattan still hasnt replaced the fallend Twin Towers that literally dominated the Lower Manhattan skyline. NYC is by far the greatest skyline in the world and DUBAI is the only city thats truly trying hard to give NYC a competition.


----------



## PsyLock

While the photos of both Toronto and Chicago aren't the most flattering, I can say that Chicago is safe at #2 basing on those pics alone.


----------



## hkskyline

Hindustani said:


> This is where you are absolutely wrong!
> 
> Its the HONG KONG that lacks that incredible depth you're talking about. Its just one apartment building after another that are not so tall either once you go past beyond the front supertall skyline. HK is shot from the best vantage point mostly and a reason why it looks great.


You are looking at the wrong photos. Hong Kong's skyline around Victoria Harbour is dominated by commercial towers, not residentials. The office towers come in various shapes and sizes and enhanced by the natural setting.

Depth can be interpreted by clustering, such as Dubai's skyline is thin but linearly stretches along the coast. Contrast that to New York, which has a much thicker street network on Manhattan so the towers block each other off many blocks deep.


----------



## hkskyline

Shatin Pass Road by Ian Ho, on Flickr


----------



## You are to blame

PsyLock said:


> While the photos of both Toronto and Chicago aren't the most flattering, I can say that Chicago is safe at #2 basing on those pics alone.


here are some better Toronto pics
Toronto








The photo is by Norm Li, below is his flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and looking south








https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/77rx0d/the_megacity_toronto_1167x989/?sort=old









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=230410


----------



## Aconcagua 9

*Tokyo - October 2017*


Tokyo skyline by Andy Rouse, en Flickr


----------



## akif90

[/url]DSCF5289 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

DSCF5265 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*



United Center by Zouhair Lhaloui, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

Scion said:


> *Dubai*
> 
> More supertalls in this photo than in the whole of NYC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by https://www.instagram.com/tgfromdubai/


More empty, unused real estate in this photo than in the whole of NYC as well....


----------



## dendenden

Dubai. Trying to be Coruscant with the population of Denver.


----------



## TheLastGentleman

Nothing compared to the other cities on this thread, but I quite like my hometown's skyline.


----------



## MalimDeMan

dendenden said:


> Dubai. Trying to be Coruscant with the population of Denver.


how the population effect to the skyline?:hmm:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


DSCF5265 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


A view over Streeterville and River North by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

Hong Kong Skyline by GL Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Chongqing, China*

New York? No! Chongqing [Yikeshu] by gaelmonk, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore From Above by SavageZee, on Flickr

Singapore..Garden by the bay by udo soehngen, on Flickr

Marina Coastal Expressway Singapore by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon

chicago skyline


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta
















*Originally Posted by *Bluemooncm78*


----------



## Luca9A8M

San Francisco, USA









by patrick boury on Flickr









by patrick boury on Flickr









by patrick boury on Flickr









by patrick boury on Flickr

131 San Francisco by annarouse, su Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai by Lauter1986, on Flickr

Shanghai by Lauter1986, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@nycprime_ladies









@v_baobab_v


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago:
*

_DSC5696 by NiteHeron, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


KIN00072-2 by 李小新03, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

20171027_111854 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

The Chicago skyline is small comments are laughable:lol:

So much hate (jealousy?) on this board for Chicago. Wow.

A couple of points:

1. CHICAGO INVENTED THE SKYSCRAPER. We built the very first one in history.

2. Historically, according to many accounts, Chicago was America's FIRST skyscraper city and was the very first skyscraper city in the world. No knock on NY... just pointing out what some/many historical facts say. So Chicago is not trying to be like any other city. If anything (no disrespect to those other cities), it can be argued, that those cities are trying to be like us -- since we were first. 

3. Chicago is Tall. Period. Chicago has 7 supertalls with 1 supertall under contruction (makes 8) and 2 others that should start drilling next year. Plus a series of 900 footers and plenty of 800 footers.

4. Chicago has well over 1,000 skyscrapers (some estimates/more than 1,500) - not NY but far from small. That comment makes me chuckle it is so funny. 

5. Any comparisons to Houston or any other city in America other than NY are laughable:lol: But no, we are not NY and do not want to be NY. We like Chicago just the way it is. Big, tall, dense and super clean. NY is the only comparison because both Chicago and NY are historical cities that are high in density. But other than that, NY is obviously bigger.

A couple of side points/facts: 

6. Chicago has subways *and *elevated trains that run through its downtown - NY buried all its trains. No knock on NY but just pointing out a difference.

7. Chicago has a system of alleys... that is where our trash goes... those alleys prevent garbage from being put out on the street or in front of our homes or businesses and helps keep Chicago clean. 

8. Chicago has natural beaches that surround its downtown. Something very few skyscraper cities in the world can match. 

9. Chicago has a river running through its downtown with skyscrapers on both sides of that river -- affectionately called a "River Canyon". Again, something very distinctive for our city.


.......... Chicago, in sum, is about history, height, density and beauty. Unlike any other city in the world. NY is NY - a great city - a beast! Unlike any other city in the world as well. There are many great cities in the world - all very distinctive in their own right. Chicago is just happy to be Chicago. Not the biggest but distinctly Chicago!



.


----------



## akif90




----------



## Haifon

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> The Chicago skyline is small comments are laughable:lol:
> 
> So much hate (jealousy?) on this board for Chicago. Wow.
> 
> A couple of points:
> 
> 1. CHICAGO INVENTED THE SKYSCRAPER. We built the very first one in history.
> 
> 2. Historically, according to many accounts, Chicago was America's FIRST skyscraper city and was the very first skyscraper city in the world. No knock on NY... just pointing out what some/many historical facts say. So Chicago is not trying to be like any other city. If anything (no disrespect to those other cities), it can be argued, that those cities are trying to be like us -- since we were first.
> 
> 3. Chicago is Tall. Period. Chicago has 7 supertalls with 1 supertall under contruction (makes 8) and 2 others that should start drilling next year. Plus a series of 900 footers and plenty of 800 footers.
> 
> 4. Chicago has well over 1,000 skyscrapers (some estimates/more than 1,500) - not NY but far from small. That comment makes me chuckle it is so funny.
> 
> 5. Any comparisons to Houston or any other city in America other than NY are laughable:lol: But no, we are not NY and do not want to be NY. We like Chicago just the way it is. Big, tall, dense and super clean. NY is the only comparison because both Chicago and NY are historical cities that are high in density. But other than that, NY is obviously bigger.
> 
> A couple of side points/facts:
> 
> 6. Chicago has subways *and *elevated trains that run through its downtown - NY buried all its trains. No knock on NY but just pointing out a difference.
> 
> 7. Chicago has a system of alleys... that is where our trash goes... those alleys prevent garbage from being put out on the street or in front of our homes or businesses and helps keep Chicago clean.
> 
> 8. Chicago has natural beaches that surround its downtown. Something very few skyscraper cities in the world can match.
> 
> 9. Chicago has a river running through its downtown with skyscrapers on both sides of that river -- affectionately called a "River Canyon". Again, something very distinctive for our city.
> 
> 
> .......... Chicago, in sum, is about history, height, density and beauty. Unlike any other city in the world. NY is NY - a great city - a beast! Unlike any other city in the world as well. There are many great cities in the world - all very distinctive in their own right. Chicago is just happy to be Chicago. Not the biggest but distinctly Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> .


I want to add that Chicago downtown area is quite huge but when taking picture it appears small due to distance the photographer is taking picture at. the other thing about Chicago is that it feels as One big city, not like NY that is mainly Manhattan AND other parts, just by crossing Brooklyn bridge you will have the feel of leaving NY. NY feels many cities in one city, while Chicago feels one big city.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

Haifon said:


> I want to add that Chicago downtown area is quite huge but when taking picture it appears small due to distance the photographer is taking picture at. the other thing about Chicago is that it feels as One big city, not like NY that is mainly Manhattan AND other parts, just by crossing Brooklyn bridge you will have the feel of leaving NY. NY feels many cities in one city, while Chicago feels one big city.


Good post. Chicago is also very deceptive in that its tall buildings are _really_ tall (Willis has tallest occupied "roof height" in America) and _really_ big (Willis has the largest "square footage" of all skyscrapers)... same for the AON Center building (roof height = tall/square footage = big) and other skyscrapers in Chicago, so that our skyline tends to dwarf buildings that would normally stand out in other cities. For instance, our 700 and 800 footers look small in our skyline. 

All of this can lead to a very deceptive look _in pictures_.... until you actually visit the place and get a true appreciation for the "scale" of Chicago. You can't get that in pictures. 

.


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

candylicious . . . #agameoftones • #agameof10k • #dubailife • #ig_photooftheday... - #Social by Fame Dubai, on Flickr


----------



## sbarn

Haifon said:


> I want to add that Chicago downtown area is quite huge but when taking picture it appears small due to distance the photographer is taking picture at. the other thing about Chicago is that it feels as One big city, not like NY that is mainly Manhattan AND other parts, *just by crossing Brooklyn bridge you will have the feel of leaving NY. *NY feels many cities in one city, while Chicago feels one big city.


icard: No. Just no.


----------



## elliot

Time for a bus tour from Chicago to NYC. Beer and deep dish included.

Forget Brooklyn and the other growing clusters...

Take Manhattan alone: old, new, chaotic, tall, vast, u/c... ebbs and flows.

... and dominates in the skyscraper geek sweepstakes. Can't be photographed properly without stitching but once you get off the bus, you'll understand. 

It not only feels like one city, it feels like the biggest city in the world.


----------



## NYCrulz

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> The Chicago skyline is small comments are laughable:lol:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 3. Chicago is Tall. Period. Chicago has 7 supertalls with 1 supertall under contruction (makes 8) and 2 others that should start drilling next year. Plus a series of 900 footers and plenty of 800 footers.
> .
> .
> .


Are we some 10 year old skyscraper geeks you are trying to play smart with? lol
Chicago has 7 supertalls with 1 U/C? Wut? 

Also, if you check out streetscapeer's post on 13293, all you will see is a juicy cherry (the CBD) placed on the dust (rest of Chicago), no knock on Chicago either but just pointed it out to you


----------



## JuanPaulo

NYCrulz said:


> Are we some 10 year old skyscraper geeks you are trying to play smart with? lol
> Chicago has 7 supertalls with 1 U/C? Wut?
> 
> Also, if you check out streetscapeer's post on 13293, all you will see is a juicy cherry (the CBD) placed on the dust (rest of Chicago), no knock on Chicago either but just pointed it out to you


People usually think Chicago is the CDB and everything around it is just suburbs. This is so wrong. It is actually the medium to high density (not necessarily high rise) neighborhoods around the CBD that are the soul of the city. Small Businesses with residential upstairs. Streets full of life. Shopping, entertainment, etc. These neighborhoods are equivalent to many parts of Manhattan, Queens, and Brooklyn.


----------



## akif90




----------



## sbarn

JuanPaulo said:


> People usually think Chicago is the CDB and everything around it is just suburbs. This is so wrong. It is actually the medium to high density (not necessarily high rise) neighborhoods around the CBD that are the soul of the city. Small Businesses with residential upstairs. Streets full of life. Shopping, entertainment, etc. These neighborhoods are equivalent to many parts of Manhattan, Queens, and Brooklyn.


Agreed, Chicago has great neighborhoods outside the CBD. Wicker Park and Logan Square are some of my favorites.

That said, New York is massive and is so much more than Manhattan. Brooklyn alone has roughly the same population as Chicago (2.6 vs 2.7 mil) in half the area.


----------



## hkskyline

Fei Ngo Shan Nights ,HK by 追走 上等, on Flickr

Fei Ngo Shan Suicide Wall Nights ,HK by 追走 上等, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

Bangkok





















Veerayuth Krootsin‎


----------



## Muly7

^^









^^
Credit pic by Sebastian Stephan Thiel









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebast...738649/sizes/l 
__________________

Bangkok skyline view 2 by Zahara Nopporn 2008, on Flickr

midtown by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

20171104 Shanghai Mini-Meetup (2a) by Van Velvet, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Taipei, Taiwan


20171110南港山_35-3 by 蔡興華, su Flickr


20171110南港山_31-3 by 蔡興華, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

New York City, USA


Senza titolo by triebensee, su Flickr


IMG_20171102_075814 by Lewin Bormann, su Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

KavirajG said:


> *Shanghai, China*
> 
> 20171104 Shanghai Mini-Meetup (2a) by Van Velvet, on Flickr


ive said it before i guess, but still want to say it one more time... THIS is probably the best angle of Shanghai! Almost surreal...looks like a nicely arranged miniature buildings set in CitiesXL game...this picture had sealed my mind putting Shanghai a top notch higher than Hongkong and Chicago in my ranking...


----------



## Zaz965

I wouldn't say bangkok is ugly but I would say it is being very overposted


----------



## Manila-X

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ wow... thats a huge compliment coming from my fellow aseanmate...
> 
> Thank you, but no, KL is just a miniature 1/10 of what Shanghai or other big hustlers like NY,HK,Chicago,Toronto,Dubai or Guangzhou are...
> It just that in some of the time, KL's pics cannot easily being eaten alive by those big HUSTLERS'.
> and from the last picture you had posted before, i think any moment from now all the clustered cbds in metro Manila will be connected together to form one giant impressive skyline.


That would be hard as there are *private residential subdivisions* in between these CBDs!

Especially that of Urdaneta, Bel Air and Forbes Park which is in the way of Makati and BGC forming a mega skyline.

But to many Manileños such as myself, I really like these various clusters with Makati being the prime!


----------



## Manila-X

Zaz965 said:


> I wouldn't say bangkok is ugly but I would say it is being very overposted


The Maha Nakhon made BKK's skyline much better and is a better tallest building compared to The Baiyoke-II.


----------



## Victhor

QalzimCity said:


> ive said it before i guess, but still want to say it one more time... THIS is probably the best angle of Shanghai! Almost surreal...looks like a nicely arranged miniature buildings set in CitiesXL game...this picture had sealed my mind putting Shanghai a top notch higher than Hongkong and Chicago in my ranking...


I also love that angle, it has everything!. But talking about angles, one day I visited the new W Hotel in the North Bund, and I thought it was probably the best angle of Lujiazui. And Shanghai Tower... no doubt, absolutely magical always.
And of course I have photos!  and some other extra photos.

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Notice that this 21-23 floor building would be considered tall in many cities, here it is nothing 

Shanghai Tower by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

QalzimCity said:


> ive said it before i guess, but still want to say it one more time... THIS is probably the best angle of Shanghai! Almost surreal...looks like a nicely arranged miniature buildings set in CitiesXL game...this picture had sealed my mind putting Shanghai a top notch higher than Hongkong and Chicago in my ranking...


That's what I thought when I saw the picture...however big of a city Shanghai is, it's actually kinda hard to get some fine angular shots!


----------



## WingWing

Shanghai has 2 face and its hard to capture both of them


Lujiazui are the modern futuristic skyline meanwhile the bund and its background are massively dense skyline with thousands of highrise and skyscrapers.


----------



## Muly7

BANGKOK

*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/viboon...48634/sizes/h/

*







__________________


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@yishen_h









After the Rain in Manhattan by Pat Arnow, on Flickr









@melliekr








Citizen360 panorama. by NyConstructionPhoto, su Flickr









City of Steel by Pixelicus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


************_400299415 by Context Travel, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*




z0rg said:


> This is the heading of the Beijing subforum at Gaoloumi now.











Jupiter and Venus above the skyline of Beijing by 虞 骏, on Flickr










Skyline of Beijing by 虞 骏, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*




Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr



Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## CHINA0086

Fine,Shanghai also.

From Gaoloumi


----------



## NYCrulz

^^ can't wrap my head around how similar Pudong looks to LM but (neater?) and (calmer?)


----------



## Tedshed

Bit smaller than lower manhattan too


----------



## KavirajG

*HK, China*

View From The Peak - Hong Kong by Thomas Peddle, on Flickr

View From The Peak - Hong Kong by Thomas Peddle, on Flickr

View From The Peak - Hong Kong by Thomas Peddle, on Flickr

View From The Peak - Hong Kong by Thomas Peddle, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Tedshed said:


> Bit smaller than lower manhattan too


Well, if talk about the CBD or cluster,i think Lujiazui is little big than LM,but not dense.

Google Earth,on the same visual altitude：2.61km


----------



## the spliff fairy

Also loads of buildings in that LJZ shot above need to be 'raised' up, only a select few have been made 3D^.

But yeah, was gonna say the Lujiazui area of Pudong (in red below) is already half the size of Manhattan - 32 sq km vs 59.1 sq km, and only slightly
less dense overall (22,000 per sq km vs 26,000 per sq km). 











but yeah, quite low density for Shanghai (it's still terraforming basically), especially in comparison to the Puxi half on the opposite side of the river, where the skyscrapers and people really are.
One always sees Pudong as representing Shanghai's skyline, but it's a pindrop in comparison.

The Puxi side - much more highrise, dense, and historic, should be representative more of SH:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Better (but not necessarily bigger) than SH imo are Guangzhou










For comparison, the rounded fin-shaped building at right is a supertall:










...and Shenzhen


----------



## Victhor

NYCrulz said:


> ^^ can't wrap my head around how similar Pudong looks to LM but (neater?) and (calmer?)


Way less dense, just walking by the Shanghai Tower it feels like in some high-rise low density residential area in the medium part of any city. Only in the roundabout that has the elevated pedestrian corridor it feels really dense of people, but not of buildings. Lower Manhattan has more narrow and a bit labyrinthine streets, and very old buildings very close to each other. This part of Shanghai looks really cool, but from inside it doesn't feel quite urban, I hope as the years pass by this will change.


----------



## Manila-X

Not just that, Guangzhou and Shenzhen *are part of The Pearl River Delta region* which can form a mega skyline along with HK, and Macao!


----------



## KavirajG

*Guangzhou, China*

Canton skyline by lok, on Flickr


----------



## globeman

Auckland, New Zealand

Auckland Winter Storm Skyline by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## globeman

La Defense, Paris 

Eiffel Tour, Paris, France by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

Muly7 said:


> BANGKOK
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/viboon...48634/sizes/h/
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



wow amazing


----------



## WingWing

Singapore BY ME 
Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr


add on
Singapore by Jenia Fabisuk, on Flickr

karōshi by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

IntoTheLight by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

Thunderstruck by Wayne Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2017-10-28 22.20.02.jpg by Torito Enamoradodelaluna, on Flickr

2017-10-28 03.18.26-Pano.jpg by Torito Enamoradodelaluna, on Flickr


----------



## NYCrulz

Napalerd said:


> wow amazing


We get it, you are obsessed with BKK. Do you HAVE TO quote both pictures to drop your "wow"s? :siren::siren::siren:


----------



## Melonus

Great aerial shots of Chicago in this video


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Cebu, Philippines*

source: IG @_iampaulo





















diehardbisdak said:


> source: @SSC-CEBU FB





diehardbisdak said:


> cebu city!
> 
> source: IG @sarahwaspretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CEBU*
> 
> 
> 
> 808 state said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ReginalddeGuia[/URL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skyline is getting denser in Cebu :cheers2:
> 
> Courtesy of slerz
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Muly7

Tokyo/Manila said:


> *Cebu, Philippines*
> 
> source: IG @_iampaulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diehardbisdak said:
> 
> 
> 
> cebu city!
> 
> source: IG @sarahwaspretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CEBU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> oh my god whta a post
> 
> 
> 
> Mod please troll
> 
> :bash::bash:
Click to expand...


----------



## Petras

^^hno:hno:

He from Philipphines many troll from Philippines


----------



## Muly7

:bash::bash:


This is *World's Best Skyline?

*** Not 

Oh Pinoy troll
*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^

*Petras* and *Muly7* incarnate descendants of *Atomx and Epin* legendary banned accounts .whose descendant accounts are born on Aug 2017 at the same time.

:cripes: :cripes: :cripes:

please dont punish me with your pattaya and bangkok *overload* post :cripes: :cripes: :cripes:

*Napalerd* I beg for your forgiveness.. please help me from your unforgiving cousins. I will never post cebu ever again.. 

For now on I will only post about pattaya and bangkok only.. on this thread..



Napalerd said:


> wow amazing


need help *Napalerd* your cousins are so mean to me.. please spare me.. If you want I'll be posting 10 pics of bangkok and pattaya on this thread everyday just to please you.. I beg for forgiveness.. please...


----------



## hkskyline

Shek Lung Kung Camping by Tommy Au, on Flickr


----------



## Julio_vr

*SÃO PAULO--BRAZIL*


----------



## Petras

*Metro manila

DJI_0040 by mountain_MX, on Flickr



*


----------



## Luca9A8M

New York City, USA









by Field Condition (Source: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2017/12/6/construction-tour-570-broome)









by Field Condition (Source: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2017/12/6/construction-tour-570-broome)









by Field Condition (Source: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2017/12/5/construction-tour-70-vestry-robert-stern)









by Field Condition (Source: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2017/12/5/construction-tour-70-vestry-robert-stern)


----------



## nazrey

From my definition, the best skyline must come with the prestigious renowed landmarks as well.
NEW YORK

Manhatten From Brooklyn by Kev Walker ¦ 7 Million Views..Thank You, on Flickr

TORONTO

Toronto by lucas bed, on Flickr

SYDNEY

Sydney from Tauranga Zoo by Roy Ward, on Flickr

LONDON

'The Chosen Ones' by SONICA Photography, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sneequaye/8636006258/

PARIS









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35074034076/

HONG KONG

Sailing in Victoria Harbor, Hong Kong by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

SINGAPORE

Singapore's National Day 9th August 2017 by Kok-Sun KHONG, on Flickr


KUALA LUMPUR









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBhMmFQnD18

SHANGHAI

Obligatory Shanghai skyline photo by kerim, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

GUANGZHOU

#canton #guangzhou #cantontower #skylines #skylineview #skyline #skyscrapers #city #citywalk #cityskyline #cityscape #skyscraper #skyscrapercity #cityview #cbd #zhujiangnewtown #ifc #ctf #china #highview #广州 #广州塔 #珠江新城 #城市天际线 #摩天大楼 #摩天城市 #东塔 #西塔 #广州国际金融中 by lok, on Flickr

SAN FRANCISCO









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/37997716141/

SEATTLE









http://cdn.thefiscaltimes.com/cdn/f...lt/files/Seattle_Flickr_Howard_Ignatius_0.jpg

BEIJING









Beijing by 高楼迷

DUBAI

Burj Al Arab by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

Tallest block of the Dubai Marina

Brittany Lincicome of the USA during the second round by LET, on Flickr

Anne Van Dam of Holland during the second round by LET, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


View from a penthouse at Wolf Point West by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

What's underneath that road next to the river? :weird:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

SG
Clouds above &#55357;&#56846; #clouds #cloudsabove #goodday #ilovephotography #photooftheday #Singapore #sky #centralbusinessdistrict #instasg #cbd by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


Shenzhen by Kentaro IEMOTO, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shanghai*
Shanghai skyline by night by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr
Shanghai Yan An street by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr
Shanghai colors of the night by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

This is not some sci-fi alien planet, it exists on Earth! It's called *Dubai*

Dubai, UAE by Yury Golubinsky, on Flickr


and of course the stunning *Dubai Marina*

Dubai Marina Skyline-4 by kieran walsh, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*HK*
Majestic Hong Kong by Andrey Grushnikov, on Flickr
Red sails by Andrey Grushnikov, on Flickr
The other shore by Andrey Grushnikov, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

*BANGKOK


*









Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack










Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## roguelich

*Tokyo*
Untitled by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong*
Hong Kong Sunrise by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

IFC 2 always look sleek and modern, you will nvr believe this is a design from 20 years ago.


----------



## WingWing

I think KL deserves a top 5 spot











Kuala Lumpur City Centre by Mohamad Zaki Mokhtar, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Views from a Hotel Suite in North Bund*



By *BowtieDSF* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bowtiedsf/37148600425/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bowtiedsf/37148554955/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bowtiedsf/36312162024/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bowtiedsf/36312164694/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bowtiedsf/37148604105/sizes/l










​


----------



## the spliff fairy

OMG are those giant plush chopsticks on the bed?


----------



## akif90

*KL from Genting Highland*


----------



## roguelich

I do not mind Bangkok being posted a lot in this thread, even though I usually do not include it in my personal top 10, as I recognise it as a world-class skyline anyway. I do not mind any big skyline being posted here, as long as the pictures are of high quality and of somewhat limited quantity(maybe max 3 photos per post, and max 1 post of a single city per user per page?). I think there should be some formal guideline in this thread. 

*Hong Kong (香港)*:
飛鵝山，Kowloon Peak，HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Guangzhou (广州市)*
The Future Now by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## Manila18

Metro Manila

manila by Nic 13, on Flickr

Philippine Air Force S-76 flying over Metro Manila, Philippines by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^

*Looks like your back again.. Master Napalerd, Muly7 and all other incarnates.. Please don't use Manila we are not worthy :cripes: :cripes: :cripes:... we are very poor T.T ** Please us Bangkok..*


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


San Franciso skyline from Mission Dolores Park by Jacob G., on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Chicago

*
Chicago skyline by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Toronto landscape by Jose Aguirre, on Flickr

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@jcapp









@yishen_h









@killahwave









NYC from New Jersey by Angelo Mamone, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne


Melbourne Skyline at Blue Hour by Faisal Haroon, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

https://www.flickr.com/photos/raavi/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, china*


Close Quarters by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

All the skylines posted in this page (679) are gorgeous!!
SF really really playing catch-up game with the America big3


KL's new King, The Exchange 106-492m







[/url]Eye of Blue TRX Kuala Lumpur by alexngooikl, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

And theres a massive construction ard it to form a new skyline district in KL. Well done


----------



## Scion

*Dubai* Sheikh Zayed Rd

Dubai_05 by GingerBreadMan2007, on Flickr


and *Dubai* Marina

DSC_6653 by paul fernandez, on Flickr


Close up on Sheikh Zayed Rd

A night Suite by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

New York City, USA









by Field Condition (Source: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2018/1/4/construction-update-hudson-yards)


New York City Skyline Manhattan World Trade Center 1 by Adam, su Flickr


New York City Skyline Manhattan Empire State Building Night And Day Version 2 2018-01-03 by Adam, su Flickr


DSC_0499 by Christopher Downey, su Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto NYE*










by torontoist


















Courtesy of 67Cup


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## roguelich

Shanghai (上海市)
China

Shanghai skyline cityscape, Aerial view of shanghai, shanghai lujiazui finance and business district trade zone skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Shanghai city skyline panoramic view, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Shanghai skyline in the morning, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise - Tsim Sha Tsui Promenade by aCe.Baiguen, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong(香港)*

Hong Kong skyline in the morning over Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Hong Kong skyline in the morning over Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Hong Kong skyline in the morning at Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr
Cityscape by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

I think this is starting to become the Middle East/Asia thread. :lol:It looks like those countries have more passion about this subject than North American cities like Toronto, Chicago, New York, San Franciso, etc.

.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


A penthouse view from Spoke, 728 N Morgan by YoChicago, on Flickr


South Pond Chicago I by AindriúH, on Flickr


View from a penthouse at Wolf Point West by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong (香港)*

筆架山，Beacon Hill，HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Kuala Lumpur*
Cityscape of kuala lumpur city the center of business by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Fountain in Kuala lumpur park by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Cityscape of kuala lumpur city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Dubai, UAE*

Clear Sky above Dubai Skyscrapers, UAE by David GABIS, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Tokyo (東京都)*

Sunset on the Land of the Rising Sun by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Gold Coast, Australia


Gold Coast at Dusk by Steve Austin, su Flickr


Australian Summer by Mike Robertson, su Flickr


Gold Coast Golden Hour by Steve Austin, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

San Francisco, USA









IMG_8618-HDR(3) by Chris vT on Flickr









IMG_8654-HDR(3) by Chris vT on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*New York City*

New York City, USA by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

BEIJING, CHINA
By咖啡_煮面


----------



## isaidso

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> I think this is starting to become the Middle East/Asia thread. :lol:It looks like those countries have more passion about this subject than North American cities like Toronto, Chicago, New York, San Franciso, etc.
> 
> .


Most of the world's great skylines are in Asia these days. Outside Asia, there's really only New York, Chicago, and Toronto. Skyscrapers have been around for over a century in Canada/US so I suppose people are a little more blasé about them.

Panama City, Miami, Melbourne, Mexico City, and San Francisco are almost there but the rest have a long way to go.


----------



## zeeron

Colombo, Sri Lanka










https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd_AHIShOnP


----------



## dendenden

Credit: Drone Fanatic https://www.youtube.com/user/faizon318


----------



## Bahromovies

Amazing Hong Kong


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong | 香港*

FAI_9564 - 維多利亞港 Victoria Harbour, HK 2018 ver. by Fai Redefined, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Tien









ByJeffri


----------



## WingWing

SG
object45a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape3437a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

This page is so good!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_5451 by michael.piccolo, on Flickr


January Thaw by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


Chicago IL 12.27.2017 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LookUpInAwe

I've come to realize that, what makes a skyline so pretty is to have variety, but to also have a common ground. Each building in a sense compliments each other, they all look like they belong in the same family. Now of course you cannot have all the buildings be the same color, a common mistake, similar to the black boxes of the 70s are now the blue glass funky shaped buildings today. And some architects try to be different but then overdo it, and then in the end it comes to stand out horribly. If you don't know what I am talking about look at London. It faced everyone of these problems 










Ouch


----------



## LookUpInAwe

Now thats how you make a good skyline!


----------



## SoaD

*Melbourne, Australia*



2018 New Year Fireworks by Jahran N, en Flickr


Melbourne Australia. by Les Butcher, en Flickr


New year's eve @Melbourne by Qicong Lin, en Flickr


Brighton Beach at dusk by Kokkai Ng, en Flickr​


----------



## A Chicagoan

QalzimCity said:


> This page is so good!


The only problem: too many pictures. It's a nightmare to scroll down through the page. So Stick to One Photo Per Post, Please!


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

Chicago IL 12.27.2017 by MBA Photography, on Flickr[/QUOTE]



Just to give some perspective to the height of the Chicago skyline and the height of Willis Tower... the building just to the right of Willis in this picture (Franklin Center) is a supertall... Franklin Center is dwarfed by Willis... Willis is still the tallest building in the US and in this hemisphere when you count occupied floors and not spires.... also, this picture provides a great perspective of the overall height of the Chicago skyline when a supertall like Franklin Center looks small.


.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


HKRI Taikoo Hui 24th floor by Victor Carcedo, on Flickr


----------



## Coldblooded

Toronto City Views


----------



## A Chicagoan

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Just to give some perspective to the height of the Chicago skyline and the height of Willis Tower... the building just to the right of Willis in this picture (Franklin Center) is a supertall... Franklin Center is dwarfed by Willis... Willis is still the tallest building in the US and in this hemisphere when you count occupied floors and not spires.... also, this picture provides a great perspective of the overall height of the Chicago skyline when a supertall like Franklin Center looks small.
> 
> 
> .


Great post! You're right: The Sears Tower is, indeed, a giant.


Tallest Buildings in the US [CC BY-SA 4.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by Ali Zifan (Own work; Used data from Emporis.com), from Wikimedia Commons

That's the Empire State Building to the right of the Sears Tower, by the way.


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*










dansshots


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francsico*


San Francisco 10-18 by Steve Stowell, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Hey guys, several pages before u guys said that Asians dont literally know what the word skyline really means... yet, here u guys were discussing about skyscrappers diagram like theres no tomorrow...hmmm

everybody know that Sears is a beast, but have u guys ever heard about other bigger beasts like Shanghai Tower, Albraj Albait, Burj Khalifa, CTF Guangzhou and Tun Razak Exchange... 
So stop there, keep those skylines' pictures coming, i think 3 pics per city are still good though


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Milan









By Zaid









By Nur


----------



## ChristianCR7

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Milan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Zaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Nur


Woooooooow IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Hudson11

one more for posterity


Untitled_Panorama1 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

*QalzimCity;145240969]Hey guys, several pages before u guys said that Asians dont literally know what the word skyline really means... yet, here u guys were discussing about skyscrappers diagram like theres no tomorrow...hmmm
everybody know that Sears is a beast, but have u guys ever heard about other bigger beasts like Shanghai Tower, Albraj Albait, Burj Khalifa, CTF Guangzhou and Tun Razak Exchange... So stop there, keep those skylines' pictures coming, i think 3 pics per city are still good though[/QUOTE

Bigger than Sears? Never. :lol:Sears IS STILL the largest skyscraper on the planet BY SQUARE FOOTAGE.

Besides, the discussion was the about the US, the Western Hemisphere and how the Sears/Willis is still dominant after ALL THESE YEARS. She once reigned as tallest in the world for close to 30 years and she is still making her mark today. 

Don't hate... just appreciate :lol:

Not everything revolves around Asia my friend. Let others have their own discussions too. US people are far from vocal in this forum. When we say a few words it should be accepted without objection... just like we accept your comments and welcome them my friend.*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


DSC_0247 by sebas sabes, on Flickr


DSC_0272 by sebas sabes, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Don't hate... just appreciate :lol:
> 
> *Not everything revolves around Asia my friend. *Let others have their own discussions too. US people are far from vocal in this forum. *When we say a few words it should be accepted without objection...* just like we accept your comments and welcome them my friend.


Yes i agree on the bold statement you made that not everything revolves around Asia... But certainly everything nw not revolves around the US neither!

And nope... i aint gonna accepting every blabla thing u guys said just because ure from the U to the S to the A... ure not paying my internet data nor my bills, so am so free to express what i want...
maturity is shown when u can accept others' criticism the same as what u expect others in accepting yours


----------



## MalimDeMan

> Bigger than Sears? Never. :lol:*Sears IS STILL the largest skyscraper on the planet BY SQUARE FOOTAGE.*
> 
> Besides, the discussion was the about the US, the Western Hemisphere and how the Sears/Willis is still dominant after ALL THESE YEARS. She once reigned as tallest in the world for close to 30 years and she is still making her mark today.
> 
> Don't hate... just appreciate :lol:
> 
> Not everything revolves around Asia my friend. Let others have their own discussions too. US people are far from vocal in this forum. When we say a few words it should be accepted without objection... just like we accept your comments and welcome them my friend.


*Not really bro.*


PoetraDaerah said:


> if you mean just a single tower structure and not an area complex, quick googling give me these result..
> 
> CTF finacial (center left) - 507,681.0 m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willis/sears tower - 416,000 m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taipe 101 - 412,500 m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landmark 72 (main tower) - 394,221 m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCTV Headquarter - 389,079 m2


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*









Dubai Marina Skyline by gigagumba, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

For a moment i thought the building with the diagonal patterns infront of the al fattan twins was a ship with a very tall mast.


----------



## Luca9A8M

Hong Kong, China


Star Ferry Hong Kong Harbour 12.2.18 (2) by Jamie Lloyd, su Flickr


Star Ferry Hong Kong Harbour 12.2.18 (1) by Jamie Lloyd, su Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

MalimDeMan said:


> *Not really bro.*


*Yea, really bro.... you really need better research. 

When it comes to "stand alone" towers -- towers that don't have additions like "extended" podiums at the bottom, towers without an "extended base" that is counted towards square footage.... but when talking about the tower "alone"..... Willis/Sears is still #1
*


*List of largest "stand alone" skyscrapers in the world by square footage:* 


1. Willis/Sears Tower, Chicago -- 4.56022 million ft -- even with its "tallest building in the world" glory days now behind it, this grand ole man is still the biggest and beefiest tower on the block. 


2. CTF Finance Center, Guangzhou, China -- according to wikipedia - The skyscraper has a gross floor area of 5,464,633 square feet (507,681.0 m2), of which *a little over twenty percent (20%) is not part of the skyscraper itself*, but of the podium connected to it.


3. Taipei 101, Taipei, Taiwan -- 4,440,100 sq ft -- somewhat of a surprise. This tower gets very little publicity but it is a big boy!


4. Ping An Finance Center, Shenzhen, China -- 4,153,990 sq ft


5. Shanghai World Finance Center, Shanghai, China -- 4,107,500 sq ft 


6. Shanghai Tower, Shanghai, China -- 4.09029 million ft -- a bit of a surprise. I thought it would be larger. 


7. Burg Khalifa, Dubai UAE -- 3.59515 million ft -- a definite surprise here


8. One World Trade Center, New York -- 3,501,274 sq ft 


9. Makkah Royal Clock Tower, Saudi Arabia -- 3,343,680 ft -- thought it would be larger. That thing looks huge!


10. Lotte World Tower - Seoul, South Korea -- 3,273,100 sq ft -- surprised this is not larger. This is another building that looks huge!


11. International Commerce Center, Hong Kong -- 2,950,000 sq ft



.


----------



## Hudson11

I always thought those were the tower portions of CTF Guangzhou and Shanghai Tower since their heights are huge, but they do have sizable podiums attached to the tower which probably count towards the gross figure. 



















Sears/Willis Tower is just boxy girth - in a good way.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

*


Hudson11 said:



I always thought those were the tower portions of CTF Guangzhou and Shanghai Tower since their heights are huge, but they do have sizable podiums attached to the tower which probably count towards the gross figure.

Click to expand...

*


Hudson11 said:


> ^Good post Hudson.... yes indeed.... 20% of the square footage comes from its massive extended podium which includes event spaces, ball rooms, meeting rooms, and other "additions" to the tower base, etc. While in the alternative, buildings like Willis Tower and One World Trade Center only have relatively small (by comparison) entrances and are without grossly enlarged podiums.
> 
> .


----------



## josh85

*Amazing*



Hudson11 said:


> *NYC* *> > > > > > > > > *
> 
> 
> 20170611-Manhattan.jpg by Stefan Lueger, on Flickr


Wow, what a photograph! And just imagine it after Hudson Yards comes in!

For me it always comes down to Hong Kong vs. New York City. Runner up is Shanghai.


----------



## Thorondor

*How I made my list:* I pulled data from Emporis on all buildings and observation towers over 600 feet tall for the largest skylines in the world according to Emporis' ranking system. I included all cities completed or under construction for completion in 2018.

Building points:
Looked at the best photos I could find to give each building a rating from 1 to 10 and assigned it a score equal to (rating - 5) * height (in feet). If the rating was 5 or lower, then the score was (2^(rating - 6)) * height (in feet). All buildings' scores were summed to get a total building score for the city (range 65k - 329k). I then divided that score by 10k and rounded to the nearest integer to get the final building points for the city.

Infill Density points:
Looked at photos from skyscraper city and google to give infill density points from 1 to 5.

Infill Quality points:
Looked at photos from skyscraper city and google to give infill quality points from 1 to 5.

Architectural variety points:
Counted number of different styles and facade materials of buildings > 600 ft to assign an architectural variety score from 1 to 5.

Total City points:
sum of building, density, quality, and variety points (range 13 - 47).


*Limitations:* This is only a comparison of the largest skylines in the world, so many more beautiful, but much smaller skylines are left out (ex. Pittsburgh). Emporis does not have complete data, especially for foreign cities. Hopefully this is mitigated by the fact that I only included taller buildings, most of which would be one Emporis. The cutoff of 600 ft is arbitrary and may favor some cities over others. Different cutoffs would yield different results. Most importantly, I rated buildings according to my subjective opinion.


*1) New York City (47 points)*
highest architectural variety, infill density, and infill quality, 20 buildings with a perfect 10, most buildings over 600 ft (129), longest age span of buildings (buildings >600 ft date back to 1909)

*2) Dubai (39 points)*
highest building points (33), lowest infill density

*3) Shanghai (34 points)*
highest average building quality in top 10 (8.6), highest infill density

*4) Shenzhen (31 points)*
lowest infill quality, newest buildings (all buildings >600 ft built in last 20 years)

*5) Chicago (27 points)*
second highest architectural variety, highest infill density and quality

*6) Hong Kong (25 points)*
lowest average building quality (6.4), second highest number of buildings over 600 ft (125), highest infill density, lowest infill quality

*7) Guangzhou (22 points)*
highest infill density, lowest infill quality

*8) Tokyo (20 points)*
lacks signature towers (only one rated 10), but consistent building quality throughout

*9) Singapore (19 points)*
lowest number of buildings over 600 ft (42), consistent across all measures

*tie 10) Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur (18 points)*
both fairly consistent


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC Sunset at Rockefeller by Mark Palaganas, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_4733 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

nuther one



lawdefender said:


>


----------



## firoz bharmal

Thorondor said:


> *How I made my list:* I pulled data from Emporis on all buildings and observation towers over 600 feet tall for the largest skylines in the world according to Emporis' ranking system. I included all cities completed or under construction for completion in 2018.
> 
> Building points:
> Looked at the best photos I could find to give each building a rating from 1 to 10 and assigned it a score equal to (rating - 5) * height (in feet). If the rating was 5 or lower, then the score was (2^(rating - 6)) * height (in feet). All buildings' scores were summed to get a total building score for the city (range 65k - 329k). I then divided that score by 10k and rounded to the nearest integer to get the final building points for the city.
> 
> Infill Density points:
> Looked at photos from skyscraper city and google to give infill density points from 1 to 5.
> 
> Infill Quality points:
> Looked at photos from skyscraper city and google to give infill quality points from 1 to 5.
> 
> Architectural variety points:
> Counted number of different styles and facade materials of buildings > 600 ft to assign an architectural variety score from 1 to 5.
> 
> Total City points:
> sum of building, density, quality, and variety points (range 13 - 47).
> 
> 
> *Limitations:* This is only a comparison of the largest skylines in the world, so many more beautiful, but much smaller skylines are left out (ex. Pittsburgh). Emporis does not have complete data, especially for foreign cities. Hopefully this is mitigated by the fact that I only included taller buildings, most of which would be one Emporis. The cutoff of 600 ft is arbitrary and may favor some cities over others. Different cutoffs would yield different results. Most importantly, I rated buildings according to my subjective opinion.
> 
> 
> *1) New York City (47 points)*
> highest architectural variety, infill density, and infill quality, 20 buildings with a perfect 10, most buildings over 600 ft (129), longest age span of buildings (buildings >600 ft date back to 1909)
> 
> *2) Dubai (39 points)*
> highest building points (33), lowest infill density
> 
> *3) Shanghai (34 points)*
> highest average building quality in top 10 (8.6), highest infill density
> 
> *4) Shenzhen (31 points)*
> lowest infill quality, newest buildings (all buildings >600 ft built in last 20 years)
> 
> *5) Chicago (27 points)*
> second highest architectural variety, highest infill density and quality
> 
> *6) Hong Kong (25 points)*
> lowest average building quality (6.4), second highest number of buildings over 600 ft (125), highest infill density, lowest infill quality
> 
> *7) Guangzhou (22 points)*
> highest infill density, lowest infill quality
> 
> *8) Tokyo (20 points)*
> lacks signature towers (only one rated 10), but consistent building quality throughout
> 
> *9) Singapore (19 points)*
> lowest number of buildings over 600 ft (42), consistent across all measures
> 
> *tie 10) Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur (18 points)*
> both fairly consistent


Well judged................ NY is Legend and DXB is future....!.....


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*










photo by Emaar Properties


----------



## akif90

* Can't wait to see KL skyline on 2020 with many 250-600metre rising up*




























By Abd Khabir


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









Michael Lee









@yishen_h


----------



## hkskyline

PEAK_34831389252_o by William Banzai7, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

mike-enerio-43372 by Context Travel, on Flickr



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Downtown by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK panorama by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



Shanghai Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr


Shanghai Sunset Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr


Shanghai city at night, China by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



Canton skyline by lok, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yiip/38895739161/sizes/l


#skyno1 #guangzhou #zhujiangnewtown #guangzhoutower #haixinsha #zhujiangriver #asiagames2010 #longexposure #lensflare #lowlights #backlight #廣州 #廣州塔 #小蠻腰 #海心沙 #珠江新城 #空中一號 #珠江 #亞運 #&#55357;&#56828; #&#55356;&#57091; #sel1670z #sonya6000 #sonyalpha by andygz08, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



深圳 by lok, on Flickr


黄木岗立交 by lok, on Flickr


Shenzhen Bay Skyline Sunset by Christian Eberle, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> http://wx2.sinaimg.cn/large/bcd36086gy1fniw06wqxqj21kw0jzwtt.jpg
> ​













​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*




oscillation said:


> *by 天澤* Tian ze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​







​


----------



## QalzimCity

China is on steroids... L.O.V.E


----------



## hkskyline

Shek Lung Kung Camping by Tommy Au, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Frozen marina by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr

Frozen marina by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## El anonimo de cero

Mexico City​


----------



## eastwest2012

*TOP MALAYSIAN SKYLINES*

*KUALA LUMPUR* :cheers:

Aerial view night scene at kuala lumpur city by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr

*PENANG* :cheers:

Penang Island panorama by Jordan Lye, on Flickr

*JOHOR BAHRU* :cheers:

Johor Bahru by Hanks Lai, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong | 香港*
China

5296 by ChunHo0814, on Flickr
5298 by ChunHo0814, on Flickr
5315 by ChunHo0814, on Flickr
4587 by ChunHo0814, on Flickr
4587 by ChunHo0814, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta
Jakarta City by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

QalzimCity said:


> China is on steroids... L.O.V.E


and on viagra..


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


now that you are here by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

*Buenos Aires*
*Argentina*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


My shining city! by Arun Sundar, on Flickr


----------



## kalimantanku

Jakarta, Indonesia. 

.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
[email protected]_pano_eastbound_golden_hour_2.jpg by Christoph Hausmann, on Flickr


----------



## Panu654

*Bangkok*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39981108301/sizes/h/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38921849725/sizes/h/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27887974829/sizes/h/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.playbuzz.com/maxhqd10/which-bar-or-nightclub-are-you-in-london


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Wahy


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*


_MG_2110-1 by adlepp, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai '18 by Zohair Ali, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

By Oman Huss


----------



## ainvan

Sonurai


----------



## El anonimo de cero

Mexico City​


----------



## Hudson11

*Melbourne*


01b24407f7d20ddb1ab48caebe3274648e0d49ff55 by Simon Renwick, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shanghai | 上海*
China

一江春水 by tao simon, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Guangzhou | 广州*
China

Blackgold Urban by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco* - I think it's firmly on my list of NA skylines which are worthy to post in this thread. The Redevelopment of the Transbay area has really elevated it. 


Embarcadero From The Sky by Ask About Me, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA

20180210_163116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Does anyone have the 2016 and 2017 version of this world skyline analysis: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


The Chicago skyline, viewed from the northwest by YoChicago, on Flickr


The Chicago skyline, viewed from the southwest by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## isaidso

Toronto









http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2018/03/photo-day-toronto-above


----------



## Scion

The one and only *Dubai*










photo by https://www.instagram.com/dubai.uae.dxb/


----------



## saigonbinhduong

Delete


----------



## saigonbinhduong

HOCHIMINH CITY, VIETNAM.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39806947875/


----------



## Groom

*Sathorn District. Bangkok*
กรุงเทพมหานคร, Thailand

Bangkok by Ekkapong T, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL from different angle*









Photo by Hanwuvis


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of the National Post


----------



## QalzimCity

akif90 said:


> *KL from different angle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Hanwuvis


very rare pic of KL from its neigboring suburb city Petaling Jaya or PJ


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City
*

New York March 2018 by George Zimzores, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


MYTOWN CITY by Effendi Safar Jini, on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

the spliff fairy said:


> a corner of Hong Kong
> 
> 
> Summer in the City by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


Holy density! 

No city on earth can top Hong Kong's skyline  :drool:


----------



## Nick Holmes

come on! New York City can and does!!


----------



## scraper2293

Nick Holmes said:


> come on! New York City can and does!!


It's 2nd place for sure.


----------



## Nick Holmes

I have been in both cities and NYC is Number One for sure.


----------



## the spliff fairy

...though HK is 3x more highrise than NYC:

https://supermouse.blog/2016/07/18/the-wolds-most-highrise-city/


----------



## Nick Holmes

yeah, but most of them are ugly and dirty with 35 floors in Kowloon.


----------



## willman87

*BENIDORM - SPAIN*









https://fotos.subefotos.com/48c5157059c18d779c795c61525d8fe7o.jpg


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BgiNm7KFQyv/?tagged=kualalumpur


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour views, Hong Kong by Jonathan Whiteland, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Nick Holmes said:


> yeah, but most of them are ugly and dirty with 35 floors in Kowloon.


Agree a lot of HK buildings look ugly on street level.


----------



## hkskyline

Lots of ugly brownstone residentials in NYC as well.


----------



## JuanPaulo

They are both very dense, but my personal experience visiting both is that HK is even more so. I have never seen any other place as dense as HK.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Morning by Matt Hucke, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Singapore*

Cityscape of Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*HONG KONG*



























By Thiery J


----------



## Scion

*Dubai* Marina

Dubai Marina by http://arnaudballay.wix.com/photographie, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Guangzhou*

Time stack photo of sunset March.03.2018 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr
Dislocation competition 错位竞争 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Whoa, that lower skyscraper peeking out from the left edge of the Eye of Sauron, is a supertall.


----------



## germantower

Some of those chinese cities look so futuristic. We are slowly transforming planet earth into some science fiction movie set. I wish we could bring back those who died in 1900 and show them todays world. I bet their reaction would be funny.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

The best thing about London is when you are walking on ground level in the city you see the combination of old buildings and those high end skyscrapers blend in perfectly... no other city in the world has this.


----------



## isaidso

^^ You need to do a little more traveling. London's playing catch up. 



germantower said:


> I love Londons skyline. It is distinctive, the towers have character and it all works out well together.


I like Canary Wharf and the Shard. I'm not a fan of the rest.


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIU -- BRAZIL*



Julio_vr said:


> _*BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIU -- BRAZIL*_


Brazil King of Skylines in Latin America..


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Osaka (Late 2016 Old but Gold)*



ukiyo said:


> *Osaka From the Air:* (late 2016)
> 
> 5 Flight over Osaka(1) by D C, en Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

The Wharf will look amazing in a few years. London City is becoming too chaotic looking. The stunning towers being built have no breathing space.


----------



## germantower

^^ Manhattan has the same problem and even worse. The density makes it impossible for new towers to breath. Thats why I hope some huge towers will break that up and create dramatic new peaks. A 21st century take on 1930s soaring Manhattan skyline.


----------



## nameless dude

Just a personal opinion, but when I look at cities I prefer to look at the cityscape as a whole, rather than just that cluster of towers at the centre. When it comes to that, I find London's cityscape quite appealing. It has some excellent examples of both old and new architecture which blend in very well. I find London has more or less the size, density and built form that I look for in a city, though I wish there were still more green open spaces built into its fabric to counter those tight chaotic streets.

I won't go so far as to say London has the absolute best architecture in the world, but it's certainly up there.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Pram


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt by ravenRat, auf Flickr


----------



## germantower

nameless dude said:


> Just a personal opinion, but when I look at cities I prefer to look at the cityscape as a whole, rather than just that cluster of towers at the centre. When it comes to that, I find London's cityscape quite appealing. It has some excellent examples of both old and new architecture which blend in very well. I find London has more or less the size, density and built form that I look for in a city, though I wish there were still more green open spaces built into its fabric to counter those tight chaotic streets.
> 
> I won't go so far as to say London has the absolute best architecture in the world, but it's certainly up there.


Hyde park isnt enough, I see. :-D


----------



## Hudson11

germantower said:


> Manhattan has the same problem and even worse. The density makes it impossible for new towers to breath. Thats why I hope some huge towers will break that up and create dramatic new peaks. A 21st century take on 1930s soaring Manhattan skyline.


I can't say I agree. In Manhattan new skyscrapers are generally being constructed in places where they have the most space to 'breathe' The only developments comparable in Manhattan to London City are 220 Central Park South and Central Park Tower, which are right on top of each other. The rest are scattered in places where they can achieve good natural lighting and big $$$ earning views. Hudson Yards and the WTC, where supertalls are concentrated, are both planned around parks.

*NYC*


New York by mars olympian, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*Metro Kuala Lumpur*









By Drone Pilot Club Malaysia


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@mattmacphersonphoto


Derek Boen


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

DSC_0741 by Anthony Ball, on Flickr

DSC_0736 by Anthony Ball, on Flickr

DSC_0740 by Anthony Ball, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR,MALAYSIA* :cheers:

Panorama downtown district Kuala Lumpur skyline, Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Patrick


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA *

What a beautiful skyline! Height, density, architectural variety, quality, and character! :cheers:


The Build is On by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


Turning on the lights by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


Sears from right here by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^^ and more supertalls in the near future


----------



## WingWing

SG
Singapore cityscape at Marina Bay by Zhan Peng Lim, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*The Glittering of KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :cheers:

Aerial view of night scene at kuala lumpur city by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Ultra modern Guangzhou, China 2018. [2048x1024] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## Superunknown

^^


:bow::master::shocked:


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney*











https://i.redd.it/mz7blfxj16q01.jpg


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Toronto by Dustin William, on Flickr









Courtesy of eyeinsky









Courtesy of cp24


----------



## the spliff fairy

In the past 6 years Guangzhou has built itself a new CBD in one of the poorest areas at the periphery of the old centre.


----------



## CHINA0086

*Wuhan,China*


----------



## Hudson11

*Melbourne*


2017-03-26_S2232E_Spirit_of_Tas_DxO_crop1 by Desmond Lane, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Wuhan is a new contender


----------



## the spliff fairy

I'd also keep an eye out in the near future for Nanning (gateway from/to SE Asia) and Changsha (like Wuhan, a bridge between the booming interior and the coastal money), and Guiyang (once China's poorest city, now leapfrogging the rest to become a tech capital).


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_20180408_155311 by kikykit, on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

*Hong Kong, China*

Peak Sunrise by aCe Baiguen, on Flickr

HK skyline (pt 3) by Mr*J, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Chongqing | 重庆*
China 

Nightview of Chongqing by Andy L, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Beijing | 北京*
China

Beijing CBD by Quan Chen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Beijing looking good! Climbing up the ladder quickly!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago 4.7.2018 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Jersey City NJ by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

TJ089283 by Josh Kenn Photographics, on Flickr

TJ089258 by Josh Kenn Photographics, on Flickr









Courtesy of the Financial Post


----------



## MalimDeMan

SOURCE: @taiyenfei


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE
P3260982-Pano-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr

State Courts by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Beijing is coming up to my top10 when China Zun is completed :lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Another one of Beijing


----------



## goschio

Beijing looks fantastic. Very harmonic , futuristic and interesting.


----------



## Panu654

Bangkok










https://www.flickr.com/photos/windis...00845/sizes/k/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Goodnight NYC by Sebastien Le Calvez, on Flickr


New York City at Sunset from George Washington Bridge by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*6 MOST DEVELOPED CAPITAL CITIES Of SOUTHEAST ASIA* :cheers:

*JAKARTA, INDONESIA*

Jakarta | red sunset looking west along jl sudirman from the CBD by Barnaby Robson, on Flickr

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*

Bangkok Dangerous, Thailand 2018. [1920x1280] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*

Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur City (KLCC) by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

*SINGAPORE*

mike-enerio-43372 by Context Travel, on Flickr

*HANOI, VIETNAM*

My lovely Hanoi by Nguyen Thanh | +84 976 898 393, on Flickr

*METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES*

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Tokyo*

Shinjuku Magic Sunset by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

KL


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China *

Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai, China by Travel Center UK, on Flickr


----------



## Thorondor

KavirajG said:


> *Shanghai, China *
> 
> Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai, China by Travel Center UK, on Flickr


Amazing photo! Shanghai's skyline definitely looks the most futuristic.


----------



## isaidso

Those 2 giant globes to the the right of the Shanghai tower are offices?


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


IMG_7586 by Jeroen Steinfort, on Flickr


IMG_7594 by Jeroen Steinfort, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

SH


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










2018-04-07 China, Beijing by Markus Richter, on Flickr









Beijing by Yuan huang, on Flickr









京城大厦 by Quan Chen, on Flickr









Golden hour light falling on Beijing's Central Business District as the city enjoys and unusually clear and sunny day... by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Panorama from Canton Tower by Stephen H, on Flickr









View from the top of Guangzhou (Canton Tower) by Stephen H, on Flickr









View from the top of Guangzhou (Canton Tower) by Stephen H, on Flickr













​


----------



## isaidso

Alot of great looking buildings in Beijing.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*

25771887857_7bda6f9b18_h (1) by meme mememe, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Nanning (not to be confused with Nanjing)


----------



## the spliff fairy

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Uaarkson

Singapore needs some height variation to really get it into the top tier. =\


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## WingWing

Uaarkson said:


> Singapore needs some height variation to really get it into the top tier. =\


The tallest at 290m which is almost supertall. 

I guess too many 200+m skyscrapers in the cbd hence resulting in similar height. 

Theres no plan yet to remove the height restriction in cbd


----------



## GIGIGAGA

isaidso said:


> Chinese cities will dominate the top 20 but I'd cap their total at 6: Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Beijing, Chongqing.


Tianjin, Nanjing, Wuhan, Shenyang, Changsha, Nanning, Guiyang will all have great skylines.
Besides, some cities have elegant skyline and beautiful buidings, such as Chengdu, Hangzhou, Suzhou, Ningbo, Xiamen, Dalian, Qingdao, Xi'an, Zhuhai, Fuzhou, Hefei


----------



## Scion

The one and only *Dubai*

Dubai by Václav Kaufner, on Flickr

Burj Khalifa - Dubai by Ton Estalani, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*NYC*

Sunset in Manhattan|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr
Breathless|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr
The "Skyline"|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shanghai*

Lujiazui X 2 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALLA LUMPUR*









By TBHB


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

Midtown Manhattan Skyline by RJ DiBella, on Flickr

New York City Skyline 2018 by steveve, on Flickr









@mchlanglo793


----------



## lochinvar

WingWing said:


> The tallest at 290m which is almost supertall.
> 
> I guess too many 200+m skyscrapers in the cbd hence resulting in similar height.
> 
> Theres no plan yet to remove the height restriction in cbd


What's the culprit? Changi airport. Being a city-state, it is so tiny, it cannot build an airport farther away from the city center.


----------



## d_ans

*LONDON by Jason Hawkes*

*LONDON *

















Thanks to Master Builder's  post and Jason Hawkes on Twitter.


----------



## WingWing

lochinvar said:


> What's the culprit? Changi airport. Being a city-state, it is so tiny, it cannot build an airport farther away from the city center.


No not changi airport but paya lebar airbase. But theres plan to relocate the airbase thus will lessen the height restriction in CBD


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


Lianhuashan Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Dubai*

20180418-WISSO4589-Edit-2 by Wissam Chehade, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Toronto, Canada


DSC07401 by AdrienANGHEL, su Flickr


PRIMAVERA_TORONTO-17 by Luciana Couto, su Flickr


CDC00402 by Christian Chiasson, su Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Toronto*
Toronto skyline after sunset - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr
Civilization ends here: Toronto skyline sunset reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*NYC*

Late night at the office by RJ DiBella, on Flickr
Manhattan skyline from Park Slope Brooklyn by RJ DiBella, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Bangkok Grand Palace-Thaillandia by horacos, on Flickr

A rare image of the Grand Palace with some Bangkok skyscrapers in the background. A shame that there are relatively fewer images of temples and palaces against newer structures juxtaposed, by contrasting traditional and modern styles in Bangkok. I find them to provide a much more interesting and unique skyline than just the typical newer buildings shots.


----------



## MalimDeMan




----------



## Appleich

Kadzman said:


> A rare image of the Grand Palace with some Bangkok skyscrapers in the background. A shame that there are relatively fewer images of temples and palaces against newer structures juxtaposed, by contrasting traditional and modern styles in Bangkok. I find them to provide a much more interesting and unique skyline than just the typical newer buildings shots.


^^ Indeed, there's quite a few images that will capture historic quarters and the skyline in one shot. Here's another one:


Sunrise in Bangkok (wat Phra Kaew) by Noppadol Kostsu, on Flickr


Wat Phra Kaew in Bangkok (Temple of Emerald Buddha) by Worachat Konta, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*










photo source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh8Ovz6D7o-/?taken-by=dubai.uae.dxb


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen,China*

By _自由高飞_ from Gaoloumi.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_9491.jpg by Conall Fahey, on Flickr


IMG_9502.jpg by Conall Fahey, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

GIGIGAGA said:


> Tianjin, Nanjing, Wuhan, Shenyang, Changsha, Nanning, Guiyang will all have great skylines.


Yes, they will.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Img624364nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Singapore & Malaysia by Andy Rudlin, on Flickr

Img624522 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

P3260982-Pano-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


and future Singapore
Singapore & Malaysia by Andy Rudlin, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Tectonic


----------



## World 2 World

By Tien


----------



## JuanPaulo

Love Singapore but they just have to get rid of the height limit!


----------



## isaidso

*Muddy York*

Toronto's Earth Hour by Jean-David & Anne-Laure, on Flickr

Megalopolis by Jean-David & Anne-Laure, on Flickr

L1010640 by Jean-David & Anne-Laure, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


0113 IMG_7735 by Doug Kuramoto, on Flickr


0127 IMG_7809 by Doug Kuramoto, on Flickr


0131 IMG_7895 by Doug Kuramoto, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*Avanger move to KL *










By Abufahmi


----------



## roguelich

*Shenzhen*

South East Shenzhen by thomas brenac, on Flickr
Citizen Square by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

*Guangzhou, China*









original photo by 微博 杨建荣,posted on gaoloumi by 东山小贝


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

Manhattan pano by Gareth Jenkins, on Flickr

Central Park and skyline from rooftop of the Metropolitan Museum [4002x2774] [OC] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr









https://www.instagram.com/p/BiHyEqMlJ5M/?taken-by=mary_quincy


----------



## Soriehlam

*Tokyo*

skyline Tokyo Tower by boris salhaji, no Flickr

Tokyo skyline by Jiratto, no Flickr


Tokyo Rainbow Bridge Panorama at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, no Flickr


Skytree Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Bangkok*

Bangkok by gu-aXx, no Flickr


Bangkok by night by neil davidson, no Flickr


bangkok night light hdr by Nicolas Reggiani, no Flickr


Bangkok skyline by Jirawat Plekhongthu, no Flickr


----------



## akif90

By Fahmiabubakar


----------



## hkskyline

Xperia XZ2 by Alex Chen, on Flickr

PSX_20180406_173658 by Alex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Chicago, USA


Solidarity Drive by player_pleasure, su Flickr


BS9I9945 by snoylekimchi, su Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Bird's View by Zouhair Lhaloui, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Untitled by inkelv1122, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by RV., on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

*New York*


New York by Karina, en Flickr


New York by Karina, en Flickr​


----------



## MalimDeMan

Sourcerohaimi_mansor


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by Bryan, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York:*

After the storm by Nick G Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of Josh Kenn Photographics


----------



## Scion

Shenzhen

>>> Scroll >>> ... >>> ... >>>










photo by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak, Hong Kong by Emiliano Trueba, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Shanghai*

  by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Singapore*

Singapore Cityscape HDR by Malvin, on Flickr


----------



## MalimDeMan

KL by SCM


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne



DJI_0026-HDR by Zero Project Mel, on Flickr


DJI_0005-HDR by Zero Project Mel, on Flickr


City from Rucker's Hill by Brendan Park, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Hong Kong, CHN


Sunrise View from Victoria Peak by Joachim Wuhrer, su Flickr


Sunrise View from Victoria Peak by Joachim Wuhrer, su Flickr


Sunrise View from Victoria Peak by Joachim Wuhrer, su Flickr


----------



## Scion

The one and only

A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore17_3 - 63 by Veronika Sobeshchanskaya, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Peak of Lion Rock, used Panorama mode of iPhone &#55357;&#56397; by Winner Lee, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Toronto from Above by John Novak, on Flickr

Toronto by Mark Lotterhand, on Flickr

_MG_0143 by Joel Pereira, on Flickr









Courtesy of Keyz


----------



## carewser

It's funny but when I think of the world's best skylines, cities like New York, Shanghai, Chicago, Hong Kong, Dubai and Melbourne come to mind but not Toronto, yet i'm Canadian and maybe it's just because Toronto still doesn't have any supertalls yet but it clearly has one of the best skylines in the world.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow









автор


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou









*Flickr Kevin Ho*​


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of Filip


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing #9 by Bob_Last_2013, on Flickr

















​


----------



## Scion

The tallest block (in the world) of the *Dubai* Marina:

RD0_6772.jpg by Raul Domiguez, on Flickr

Dubai Jumeirah Lake Towers, 15.05.2018 by c g86, on Flickr

Facade by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## Victhor

*Shanghai*
This photo was posted in Gaoloumi by thefeng "转：正宗小武哥"


----------



## ed500

Shenzhen, by ghhhjjkkkk on Gaoloumi


----------



## Raxxo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai, UAE by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, en Flickr​


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Great picture ramiroo

you can see the other skyline 12 km away in the upper right corner


----------



## the spliff fairy

St Petersburg


----------



## akif90

*Wow Shenzen skyline really awesome.

KL*


----------



## Hudson11

Scion said:


> The tallest block (in the world) of the *Dubai* Marina:
> 
> Facade by Nicolas V., on Flickr


yikes.


----------



## germantower

^^ All these towers facades remind me of cheap Gene Kaufman midtown hotel facades.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I hate the façade on these buildings too , hope they change it all


----------



## NYCrulz

At this point, I feel Dubai is simply hated for what it is. I have seen more people appreciate 432 Park than these skyscrapers on Marina block. I for one love all-glass skyscraper a little less and can't help but appreciate all those facades representing Dubai.


----------



## Kadzman

Scion said:


> Facade by Nicolas V., on Flickr





Hudson11 said:


> yikes.


Is that an equivalent term for skyscraper mcmansions?


----------



## Soriehlam

*Tokyo*

2013_04_12B_Tokyo_GoogleHQ_View_select_001_HD by Nigal Raymond, no Flickr

Shinjuku View by RaulHudson1986 Thanks for + 4 Million Views, no Flickr

Shinjuku skyline by marin tomic, no Flickr

Electric City by Caribb, no Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL skyline*


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon peninsula by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Brisbane, Australia


Winter morning over Brisbane city. by westernthunderer75 (John), su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Singapore









_DSC36931-wm by Pat Law on Flickr









_DSC36871_1-wm by Pat Law on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Dubai_Boy said:


> I hate the façade on these buildings too , hope they change it all


It matches the sand color lol


----------



## Soriehlam

*Jakarta*

City of Light by Abdul Azis, no Flickr

Jakarta Burning Sky by Abdul Azis, no Flickr

Jakarta city lights by white lily, no Flickr

Cityscape menara imperium jakarta by RichardLie, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Rainy day by nachomaans, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

The gargantuan *Dubai*

2018-06-FL-190655 by ACME, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC*










@gmp3









@kirit143









/u/KingGerryTheLoveless on Reddit


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



MalimDeMan said:


> By @zulhellmy_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(6.14.18)-June_Morning-Aerials-WEB-4 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


(6.14.18)-June_Morning-Aerials-WEB-36 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## akif90




----------



## Panu654

*Bangkok*










https://www.facebook.com/propholic2014/photos/pcb.1510666419033157/1510665985699867/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*

Source: National Geographic - Irresistible Toronto


----------



## streetscapeer

One of the best shots of Toronto imo


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Agreed, and keep in mind that you only see the CBD on this shot kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Vista and One Bennett Park by YoChicago, on Flickr


A view of the New East Side and Streeterville neighborhoods by YoChicago, on Flickr


A skyline view over the new Wintrust Arena by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Shenzhen by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## 2G2R

Well, Shenzhen seems to oversize Chicago! I've been there during a business tour in Guangdong and Shenzhen CBD is very impressive and suburbs are seriously massive ( 30 fl buildings everywhere while you get tiny houses in Chicago). Notice that Guangzhou/Foshan is more populated than Shenzhen.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Dubai*


2018-06-FL-190697 by ACME, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Dubai*

https://flic.kr/p/KzucmN
Leica Q by vitali kozhar, auf Flickr




Dubai 2018-01 by Fernando J Fdez Gutierrez, auf Flickr


----------



## Dopersky

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Insaneeee panorama of NYC! by Patrick Poblete, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


未标题_全景图12 by ZhongboZhang, on Flickr


未标题_全景图11 by ZhongboZhang, on Flickr


未标题_全景图7 by ZhongboZhang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Aerial #06 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


Billy Bishop Toronto City Airport by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


Island Views by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

akif90 said:


> *On the right*


Kuala Lumpur original CBD centre right, with the newer CBD in the background.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


Shenzhen Skyline by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Skyline by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


A skyline view over the new Wintrust Arena by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

What's that large green space on the left?


----------



## the spliff fairy

回歸20週年煙花匯演～Fireworks Displays for the 20th anniversary of the establishment of HKSAR by Diane Tai, on Flickr


回歸20週年煙花匯演～Fireworks Displays for the 20th anniversary of the establishment of HKSAR by Diane Tai, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline by Gaurav Agrawal, en Flickr​


----------



## Raxxo

*New York*


New York Skyline Brooklyn Piers by Rita Holdhus, en Flickr​


----------



## QalzimCity

KL with its new tallest 492M TRX


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


IMG_6089 by Maciek Trzópek, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


P1000812 by Emma CORNUAULT, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

NYC 

Manhattan from Central Park by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

The new NYC skyline, great !


----------



## germantower

2G2R said:


> Well, Shenzhen seems to oversize Chicago! I've been there during a business tour in Guangdong and Shenzhen CBD is very impressive and suburbs are seriously massive ( 30 fl buildings everywhere while you get tiny houses in Chicago). Notice that Guangzhou/Foshan is more populated than Shenzhen.


Shenzhen also has more or less ten times the population Chicago does.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

^ While Chicago:

1. Invented the very first skyscraper in history

2. Has 7 supertalls, many 900 footers and 800 footers, and has more supertalls in the pipeline... so Chicago is exceptionally tall for its population size

3. Has many architectural masterpieces and is known the world over for its architecture

4. Is widely regarded as the very first skyscraper city in history -- because it built the very first one and all subsequent cities copied Chicago

5. No disrespect to any other cities out there.... just stating the facts


----------



## isaidso

^^ Chicago was the first city to employ various new technologies like the elevator to push height significantly higher. The word 'invention' is abit of a misnomer imo. It's abit like saying Ontario invented the telephone because it was the location of the world's first telephone call: Brantford, Ontario to Paris, Ontario. 

Places don't invent things, people do.



germantower said:


> Shenzhen also has more or less ten times the population Chicago does.


Point taken, but 2.5 times the population at most.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Skyline by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


001 -1crpvibfwlconsh by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


20180511-DSCF3366-Top_of_Empire_State_Building by Milkseb, on Flickr


20180511-DSCF3357-Top_of_Empire_State_Building by Milkseb, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

isaidso said:


> ^^ Chicago was the first city to employ various new technologies like the elevator to push height significantly higher. The word 'invention' is abit of a misnomer imo. It's abit like saying Ontario invented the telephone because it was the location of the world's first telephone call: Brantford, Ontario to Paris, Ontario.
> 
> Places don't event things, people do.
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, but 2.5 times the population at most.


Indeed... an 8 year old knows that "people" invent things and not places. Come on Isaidso, there is no need to be so aynal about every specific word. We speak in generalities and metaphors here... in fact, much of the world speaks in generalities and metaphors... when they say, "Philadelphia, inventor of the the Philly Cheese Steak"... a person does not have to look up and mention the name of the inventor of the Cheese Steak. When they say, "New York, inventor of the food truck" or whatever the case may be, the person does not have to look up and mention the specific name of the inventor of the food truck. 

"Chicago, inventor of the very first skyscraper in the world" is nomenclature used throughout the world... it is a common metaphor... typically, when used in this context, it is NEVER required that the writer or speaker provide the specific name of the person who invented the skyscraper as opposed to being able to use metaphorical words. People already KNOW that a person invented it, and they know to look up that information up if they want to know the name of the person who invented the skyscraper. 

Isaidso, your posts are usually very good... and even _this_ post that I am critiquing is very good... I just think you are being unnecessarily aynal when you require people to have to mention the name of the specific person who invented something as opposed to metaphorically mentioning the city it germinated from.

.


----------



## Luca9A8M

Los Angeles, USA


IMGP4343-c by Oleg Sorokin, su Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles by Aram, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Hong Kong


DSC04858 by chan henry, su Flickr


DSC04953 by chan henry, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

San Francisco, USA









DJI_0009S by diane bentley-raymond on Flickr









yin yang skyline by patrick boury on Flickr


----------



## MalimDeMan

*KL*








Credit to @b_u_g_5


----------



## BenjaminEli

edot


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR *









BY NIKON ASIA


----------



## Robert Maciejowski

Best skyline? Toronto








https://pl.pinterest.com/pin/466192998905024118/?lp=true


----------



## isaidso

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Come on Isaidso, there is no need to be so aynal about every specific word.
> 
> Isaidso, your posts are usually very good...


Thank you. Btw, it's spelled







:colgate:


----------



## Hudson11

Dubai


441608320 by Brent Vallery, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

isaidso said:


> Thank you. Btw, it's spelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :colgate:



Haaahaaa.:lol: You must have used your super power privileges to get that word through because every time I wrote it I got *xxxx*. 

Good one Isaidso. You the man :rock:


----------



## Soriehlam

*Kuala Lumpur*

KL NightScape by Tee WK, no Flickr


Skyline Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Daniël den Toom, no Flickr


Towers of Kuala Lumpur in Panorama by vedd edd, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Mount by Peter Myers, on Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

germantower said:


> Shenzhen also has more or less ten times the population Chicago does.


Shenzhen : 12 905 000 inhabitants (urban area)
Chicago : 9 160 000 inhabitants (urban area)

http://www.demographia.com/db-worldua.pdf


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Trip - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 0004 Marked by BB, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Sunset over Lower Manhattan skyline, New York City (from FlyNyon) by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> Haaahaaa.:lol: You must have used your super power privileges to get that word through because every time I wrote it I got *xxxx*.
> 
> Good one Isaidso. You the man :rock:


I'm glad you appreciated that. kay:


----------



## Hudson11

Erlenberg said:


> Shenzhen : 12 905 000 inhabitants (urban area)
> Chicago : 9 160 000 inhabitants (urban area)
> 
> http://www.demographia.com/db-worldua.pdf


that is false. Chicago's city population is 2.7 million. The figure you used is for its metropolitan population. So Shenzhen is close five times more populous.


----------



## ijustloveskylines

Hudson11 said:


> that is false. Chicago's city population is 2.7 million. The figure you used is for its metropolitan population. So Shenzhen is close five times more populous.


The definition of "CITY" is VASTLY DIFFERENT between China and the US. The 12 Million figure for Shenzhen combines populations of all areas under Shenzhen government's jurisdiction, which is totaled to ~2000 sq km. I believe that is comparable to Chicago metropolis in geographical size.


----------



## ijustloveskylines

In China, every inch of land is under the jurisdiction of a city, so when we say a Chinese city has a population of, say, 5 Million, that figure counts people living in villages, in small towns etc., within the city's border. The population in the urban area of that city, however, might be a much smaller number. On average, a Chinese "CITY" has a jurisdiction area of over 10000 sq km, so you can get a sense.

The case of Shenzhen is a little bit special. There aren't many small villages and rural areas in Shenzhen so the population in the urban area of Shenzhen is very close to the number of Shenzhen population itself. That being said, Shenzhen has multiple districts with many of them having their own CBDs, functioning like a single metropolis made up of multiple cities in the US.

To sum up, in China, a city is pretty much a self-sustained ecosystem with its many CBDs, an urban area, some satellite cities, and countless villages and rural places; while in the US, a large enough neighborhood with some major streets where all the restaurants, barbershops and supermarkets are located can be a city. 

One last point I would like to add is, the living pattern is very different in the two countries as well. In China, those who work in urban area, or downtown, often live in the apartments in that urban area as well. That's why a Chinese city often has multiple CBDs commingled with residential complexes in between. In the US, most people work in urban area for sure, but they tend to live in houses surrounding a single downtown area made up almost exclusively by business buildings.


----------



## roguelich

*Guangzhou*
Urbanscape by 張, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

ijustloveskylines said:


> In China, every inch of land is under the jurisdiction of a city, so when we say a Chinese city has a population of, say, 5 Million, that figure counts people living in villages, in small towns etc., within the city's border. The population in the urban area of that city, however, might be a much smaller number. On average, a Chinese "CITY" has a jurisdiction area of over 10000 sq km, so you can get a sense.
> 
> The case of Shenzhen is a little bit special. There aren't many small villages and rural areas in Shenzhen so the population in the urban area of Shenzhen is very close to the number of Shenzhen population itself. That being said, Shenzhen has multiple districts with many of them having their own CBDs, functioning like a single metropolis made up of multiple cities in the US.
> 
> To sum up, in China, a city is pretty much a self-sustained ecosystem with its many CBDs, a urban area, some satellite cities, and countless villages and rural places; while in the US, a large enough neighborhood with some major streets where all the restaurants, barbershops and supermarkets are located can be a city.
> 
> One last point I would like to add is, the living pattern is very different in the two countries as well. In China, those who work in urban area, or downtown, often live in the apartments in that urban area as well. That's why a Chinese city often has multiple CBDs commingled with residential complexes in between. In the US, most people work in urban area for sure, but they tend to live in houses surrounding a single downtown area made up almost exclusively by business buildings.



valid observations, Shenzhen is the bigger city and has a vastly different composition and culture. But I was simply correcting the misleading error that over 9 million people live within the city limits of Chicago. Not even NYC has 9 million residents.


----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen celebrating 40 years as a special economic zone.


----------



## Erlenberg

Hudson11 said:


> valid observations, Shenzhen is the bigger city and has a vastly different composition and culture. But I was simply correcting the misleading error that over 9 million people live within the city limits of Chicago. Not even NYC has 9 million residents.


I never said that 9 million people live in the city limits of Chicago, this is why I wrote "urban area" after the numbers...
But the administrative city limits are totally useless when you want to compare the population, the power, or the economy of a city.
Metropolitan area and urban area are far more relevant.


----------



## germantower

Mhhhh, I have thought that Shenzhen had the same population as Shanghai and Beijing do.


----------



## ijustloveskylines

germantower said:


> Mhhhh, I have thought that Shenzhen had the same population as Shanghai and Beijing do.


Shenzhen is about half as populous comparing to BJ/SH, but its administrative area is also much, much smaller at ~2000 sq km, VS. BJ's some 14000 sq km and SH's 6000 sq km. BJ and SH are practically provinces, or "direct-controlled municipalities" in Chinese term.


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO*


















Courtesy of skycandy


----------



## the spliff fairy

ijustloveskylines said:


> In China, every inch of land is under the jurisdiction of a city, so when we say a Chinese city has a population of, say, 5 Million, that figure counts people living in villages, in small towns etc., within the city's border. The population in the urban area of that city, however, might be a much smaller number. On average, a Chinese "CITY" has a jurisdiction area of over 10000 sq km, so you can get a sense.
> 
> The case of Shenzhen is a little bit special. There aren't many small villages and rural areas in Shenzhen so the population in the urban area of Shenzhen is very close to the number of Shenzhen population itself. That being said, Shenzhen has multiple districts with many of them having their own CBDs, functioning like a single metropolis made up of multiple cities in the US.
> 
> To sum up, in China, a city is pretty much a self-sustained ecosystem with its many CBDs, an urban area, some satellite cities, and countless villages and rural places; while in the US, a large enough neighborhood with some major streets where all the restaurants, barbershops and supermarkets are located can be a city.
> 
> One last point I would like to add is, the living pattern is very different in the two countries as well. In China, those who work in urban area, or downtown, often live in the apartments in that urban area as well. That's why a Chinese city often has multiple CBDs commingled with residential complexes in between. In the US, most people work in urban area for sure, but they tend to live in houses surrounding a single downtown area made up almost exclusively by business buildings.



Chinese city jurisdictions aren't particularly useful for geographers estimating city size, it is however, very useful for city authorities to claim rural land in a ballooning population. As mentioned it will take in large rural areas and surrounding villages and towns to knit them into the city fabric with the endless bevy of land-hungry developers and the govt stance encouraging people to urbanise:










However these boundaries will also omit large swathes of genuine cityscape - London has a very similar set up in, thanks to the imposition of Green Belt legislation that froze the city boundaries in a half way house of growth, through which large parts of rural SE England are included in its boundaries, but also large arms of the city are excluded.

A "rural" village (Huaxi) in China, complete with blue-roofed factories and supertall










and genuine 'countryside' that stretches for hundreds of km - brought about by strict hukou laws that maintain that people need residency permits to be registered in a city - thus millions commute or are forced to invest their city earnings in their home villages. Thus the phenomenon of 'Farmers Apartments' sees endless sprawls of citydweller blocks, with the fields hired out to genuine farmers. Hangzhou, official population 10 million - the country's richest city and for a decade the world's fastest growing, is especially infamous for this, where over 10 million live outside the hukou. If ever you traveled on the old line between Hangzhou and Shanghai before the HSR, and seen hour after hour of pomo tenement blocks to the horizon, you'll realise the satellite city is actually larger than its mother in scale and almost in population.

For 200km by train it's solid sprawl:






































Anyhoo, when OECD researchers took on the task in 2015, ignoring jurisdiction and measuring by density and transport almost all Chinese cities were found to have been understimated - Shenzhen actually ended up with 23.3 million.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/21/news/economy/china-megacities-population/index.html


----------



## ijustloveskylines

Best Shenzhen video I've seen
from https://www.skypixel.com/videos/51830bed-a169-4aa8-8509-242731b9adbf

https://www.djivideos.com/video_play/be1466ad-c9b6-40ce-92d2-2b70024f7d22?***********


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


201806004 AA4600 LGA-PIT New York City Queens and Manhattan by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*Dubai*

*Scroll --->*

*Old Dubai*

Dubai creek Panorama by Walid photography, on Flickr

*New Dubai*

Dubai Skyline by David GABIS, on Flickr

Dubai - Marina Reflections by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Hudson11 said:


> that is false. Chicago's city population is 2.7 million. The figure you used is for its metropolitan population. So Shenzhen is close five times more populous.



When people measure cities in most of the world they *are* measuring the metropolitan population. Hence why he put (urban area) in brackets.


----------



## isaidso

Quite right. City population usually isn't indicative of a city's size. The City of Toronto, for instance, only had 700,000 before it amalgamated with adjacent cities. With the stroke of a pen Toronto became a city of 2.7 million. Even this larger catchment area isn't indicative of the size of Toronto, nor is the metro population. The continuously built up swath of city stretches through 3 adjacent metros (Oshawa, Toronto, Hamilton) and has a population closer to 7.7 million. 

People should be cognizant of what figures they use and what they pertain to.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York City by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing (or Peking) - 北京*











GuoMao_20JUIN2018_2 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL ---------->>>>>>>>>>
As you can see from the panoramic photo (the 2nd photo),

the City of Nanjing has 3 major CBD(s):

1.Hexi New CBD (The one on your left hand side, faded in the back. The New CBD is approx. 6 kilometres away from the Old City Centre and is on the bank of the Yangtze River) 
2.Xinjiekou CBD (in the middle of the panoramic photo and the 1st photo)
2.Gulou or Drum Tower Area CBD (the one on your right hand side, the  Zifeng Tower Cluster)

​




*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










南京-鍾山-靈谷景區 @ 2018.6.7 by GT, on Flickr














20180614-南京-靈谷寺-靈谷塔遠眺市區-pano-1 by GT, on Flickr












​


----------



## NEWUSER

*July 6, 2018 - Toronto Skyline*

DSCN7761 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN7736 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN7768 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Skyline by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## dirt patch

isaidso said:


> Quite right. City population usually isn't indicative of a city's size. The City of Toronto, for instance, only had 700,000 before it amalgamated with adjacent cities. With the stroke of a pen Toronto became a city of 2.7 million. Even this larger catchment area isn't indicative of the size of Toronto, nor is the metro population. The continuously built up swath of city stretches through 3 adjacent metros (Oshawa, Toronto, Hamilton) and has a population closer to 7.7 million.
> 
> People should be cognizant of what figures they use and what they pertain to.


Thanks to the requirement of former governor of Ontario, Toronto went from just a city to a large city. Toronto and its people complained about amalgamation of the city at first. Now, they boast how world class and big Toronto is. They should thank the former governor and kiss his foot for doing a huge favor to this city.


----------



## isaidso

*The Six*

20180609_Landscapes_0029 by Peter Woo, on Flickr


----------



## rockinmoz

*This one of Toronto looks cool.*








[/url]Rainy Day by Franklin McKay, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/2ajQimz]Rainy Day by Franklin McKay, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## hkskyline

筆架山，Beacon Hill，HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


#nyc #newyorkcity #newyork #ny #street #streetphotography #sonyalpha #made_in_ny #brooklyn #manhattan #statenisland by Michael Rios, on Flickr


#nyc #newyorkcity #newyork #ny #street #streetphotography #sonyalpha #made_in_ny #brooklyn #manhattan #statenisland by Michael Rios, on Flickr


----------



## ed500

*CHANGSHA*


















By CkProject on Gaoloumi


----------



## MalimDeMan

*URBAN RAINFOREST- KL*








By @preteposphotography


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


20180828-DSC_3603 by geoffkass, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Long









by Nizam


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC August 26, 2018 by Thomas Koloski, on Flickr


----------



## d_ans

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Waterloo Sunrise by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


 Thanks Oasis-Bangkok and Geoff Henson for this amazing photo


----------



## Hudson11

^^ The Scalpel and the Cheese Grater play off each other well at that angle. However when all is said and done, I think Canary Wharf will have the more impressive skyline.


----------



## Scion

Tallest block of the Dubai Marina

Dubai by Aníbal Graça, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


San Francisco Aerial 2018 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Booppe

BANGKOK









ภาพเล่าเรื่อง กรุงธนบุรีศรีมหาสมุทร










Surasit Promsit‎











https://www.facebook.com/14460179821...type=3&theater


----------



## ou2407

*Mexico City*


mktimelapse_torre-chapultepec-uno-3_2018-08-14_20-26-00 by Physchy, en Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

*Hong Kong * 

Kowloon Peak On Velvia 50 0001 Small Marked - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 by BB, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Note the 2 tower condo with the reddish hue (centre right) isn't built but super imposed in the location where it will rise.









source: https://cresford.com


----------



## roguelich

*Beijing*

#City #Sunset #Ingerschina #Beijing #Architecture #SonyAlpha #SonyA7ii #Zeiss #Sony1635mm #北京 #爬楼 #建筑 #VSCO #AL2 by 空央, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong - 040918_MG_9021-22-23_HDRx by KK Hui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

Hong Kong Skyline is quite overrated!. It "fakes" itself very well. 

Because most of the HK snapshots are from hilltop area looking into victoria harbor, its lesser skyline, the apartment buildings around BoC tower and other supertall is nothing great to talk about. The more snaps I see, the more I become convinced. Too little skyline in the back areas of initial supertalls.

HK is most picturisque geographically out of all top skyline cities (NYC, Chi, SF, Dubai, Shanghai...) but "domination" wise, HK just cannot compete with NYC and Dubai.


----------



## Hudson11

Dubai and NYC have also been constantly building skyline altering projects. Hong Kong has stagnated in that regard since the last decade. 

*NYC*


_RJS8040 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

so much of this view is new... 


_RJS7990 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

The one and only *Dubai*









(photo from 500px)









(photo from 500px)









(photo from 500px)


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


_DSC3181 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Shanghai


Misty shanghai by David Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

Hindustani said:


> Hong Kong Skyline is quite overrated!. It "fakes" itself very well.
> 
> Because most of the HK snapshots are from hilltop area looking into victoria harbor, its lesser skyline, the apartment buildings around BoC tower and other supertall is nothing great to talk about. The more snaps I see, the more I become convinced. Too little skyline in the back areas of initial supertalls.
> 
> HK is most picturisque geographically out of all top skyline cities (NYC, Chi, SF, Dubai, Shanghai...) but "domination" wise, HK just cannot compete with NYC and Dubai.


 Hardly overrated. Hong Kong is truly in its own league in terms of urban density and skyscrapers. The geography plus the sheer density makes it totally unique and epic. 

The skyscraper and skyline capital of the planet :cheers:

On the Shoulders of Giants by Peter Stewart, on Flickr

Skies over Hong Kong by Photos by Louis, on Flickr

Hong Kong Trip - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 0003 Marked by BB, on Flickr


----------



## Thorondor

Hindustani said:


> Hong Kong Skyline is quite overrated!. It "fakes" itself very well.
> 
> Because most of the HK snapshots are from hilltop area looking into victoria harbor, its lesser skyline, the apartment buildings around BoC tower and other supertall is nothing great to talk about. The more snaps I see, the more I become convinced. Too little skyline in the back areas of initial supertalls.
> 
> HK is most picturisque geographically out of all top skyline cities (NYC, Chi, SF, Dubai, Shanghai...) but "domination" wise, HK just cannot compete with NYC and Dubai.


Agreed. While I think it absolutely deserves a spot near the top for its sheer density, setting, and landmark towers, too many people put it as #1. I think there are about 30 good skyscrapers in Hong Kong, but the rest of the skyline largely consists of very mediocre apartment towers. I put it as my #6 skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* (again, sorry not sorry  )


IMG_9823.jpg by Conall Fahey, on Flickr


IMG_9816.jpg by Conall Fahey, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai* Marina

Dubai by Aníbal Graça, on Flickr

Dubai by George Kurzik, on Flickr

Dubai at Night from JBR by Riyad Youssef, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Hong Kong is hardly overrated.. Take out the mountains and the skyline is still miles ahead of the rest.. Of the usual top 5 skylines, I only find Dubai to be nowhere in the same league as the rest.


----------



## ou2407

*Toronto*


reposted from reddit: Toronto, Canada Skyline [OC] 1591x1989 (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, en Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

scraper2293 said:


> Hardly overrated. Hong Kong is truly in its own league in terms of urban density and skyscrapers. The geography plus the sheer density makes it totally unique and epic.
> 
> The skyscraper and skyline capital of the planet :cheers:
> 
> On the Shoulders of Giants by Peter Stewart, on Flickr
> 
> Skies over Hong Kong by Photos by Louis, on Flickr
> 
> Hong Kong Trip - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 0003 Marked by BB, on Flickr


Nope Hong Kong have a lot of buildings that were not maintained and it doesn't have a building that architecturally stood out.Hong Kong really shine during night time only due to the sheer density however during day time upon closer inspection it is overrated.It has either a lot of generic glassy building or socialist style apartment flat.

Singapore on the other hand is more impressive because they keep experimenting on the architecture.The best skyline in my opinion is New York especially in the last 5 years where they start building supertall skyscrapers.NY also have improved in their maintenance to the point where their worst area is actually as good as Hong Kong best area.


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*


28 Liberty Street View by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

^^ Nice !!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*Dubai*

Clear Sky above Dubai Skyscrapers, UAE by David GABIS, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

SH


----------



## the spliff fairy

Chongqing 










Chongqing-1 by joona.haltia, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shenzhen


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*


Beijing Central by Andrew Jones, on Flickr


L1004704 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*Middle easts version of Miami ? *

*Dubai
*

Dubai from Burj Al Arab by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Lume


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/ by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Semanggi scbd hasymi by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Mega Kuningan by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Kuningan Gatsu by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Kuningan Gama Tower by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong, China*

Kowloon Peak On Velvia 50 0001 Small Marked - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 by BB, on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

*Hong Kong, China* kay:

Kowloon-Hong Kong Lights by Stan, on Flickr

Hong Kong Trip - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 0002 Marked by BB, on Flickr


----------



## MalimDeMan

View at the U/C The Exchange 106 100th floor


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By seven


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen,China*

Original posted by _蓝色天际线_ from Gaoloumi.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Faroq


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(10.13.18)-OHC_2018-WEB-24 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


(7.12.18)-July_Night_Aerials-WEB-19 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## Pedrozo

Vbb


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


DSC09087 by Zhou Dong, on Flickr


----------



## maksnikiforov

CHINA0086 said:


> *Shenzhen,China*
> 
> Original posted by _蓝色天际线_ from Gaoloumi.


Awesome!!!


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_20180502_170744_755 by WT CooL, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Glass City by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Northbound Red and the skyline by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


Ảnh hôm nay 17/10/2018 by Luu Em, on Flickr


Goldie Gala VIP Reception by The Goldie Initiative, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















By Malek


----------



## Scion

Dubai is simply out of this world :drool::drool:


----------



## QalzimCity

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Malek


KL continues to be asean's mecca of supertalls with that PNB118 (at the left side of second pic) already reached its first 100m mark.. 500m more to go

Shenzhen and Dubai pics here just marvelous!


----------



## BlueRiver

China's are amazing


----------



## CHINA0086

firoz bharmal said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1922/31510911438_0b5a94686f_k.jpg


Haha,dubai skyscraper in sci-fi movie.《serenity》


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC+ JC*


New York City 2018 by M. C., on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

#1 is New York City
#2 is Dubai

every other skyline is playing for the 3rd place. There is a zero change NYC and Dubai can be matched for next 20 yrs.


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## the spliff fairy

KL











Shanghai


----------



## the spliff fairy

More SH

SCROLLLLLLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MichaelSolomon

Whoooah Shanghai ,That picture dwarf the Cbd . feels like the whole world lives there .. impressive!


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


Semanggi by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Kuningan Gatsu by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Sudirman 01 by MYW_2507, on Flickr



SCBD 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr

Northern Sudirman Skyline at Night 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

MRT train traversing the green jungle, within the concrete jungle. Where else but Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Cityhouse by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


The Waterfront Connection by Russell Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


DSC_0204_ME_20181019 by Piotr SB, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


2650 North Lakeview by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/26932763025_81b16f9077_k.jpg









https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1955/44834114851_9661bdb4a5_k.jpg


----------



## scraper2293

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong by Oliver, on Flickr

Hong Kong｜香港 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

Source: https://www.instagram.com/beholdingeye/


----------



## dendenden

IMG_0183 by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

NYC and Hong Kong are beasts of beasts


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Indeed. Chicago to me is a beast too. It does not have the extent of buildings as NY or HK, but the quality, layering, architecture, etc, is on "beast" mode! kay:


Chicago posted on the Chicago forum by cubsfan:


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*



_DSC4988 by Doug Metcalfe, on Flickr








[/url]Downtown by White Swan Arts (+400k views), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hudson11

Shanghai


Untitled by airfeelcolorswim, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

The morass of skylines that is Shenzhen


----------



## Scion

The one and only *Dubai*

Dubai Icons by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr

Dubai Marina by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

JuanPaulo wrote..... *"Indeed. Chicago to me is a beast too. It does not have the extent of buildings as NY or HK, but the quality, layering, architecture, etc, is on "beast" mode!" kay:
*

Thank you my friend. Excellent post. *Home to the very first skyscraper in history* -- Chicago -- as you so eloquently pointed out... there is something truly special about the layering/quality/balance of the skyline that is truly rare. It can't be quantified by mere numbers. As someone who travels a lot and has seen many of the great skylines of the world _in person_, you have to have boots on the ground (see it _in person_) to fully appreciate and understand Chicago's skyline. 

The texturing, detail and history of the buildings and how Chicago's buildings relate to its surroundings... all things that are hard to capture in pictures. Also the *feel* of the city is different when you are there -- there is something about Chicago that "feels tall" when you are there... even though it is not the tallest. I have been to cities that have taller buildings, but they don't FEEL as tall as Chicago for some reason. It could be the "roof" heights or it could be the typography... I don't know what it is but as I said... that is something that can't be picked up in pictures. 

I am not saying that it is #1 in the world.... but with a* mix of art deco, art nouveou, beaux arts and modern architecture all mixed in with great balance and layering*... it is indeed truly special... and, as you said, "A BEAST!"


.


----------



## joaoh

*Washington Soares Trade Center - Fortaleza , Brazil
*
*New skyline*


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Good Morning Toronto! by eikonologos.images, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

BANGKOK New landmark 








































 __________________




By mr. helloboy











https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater











https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater 
__________________


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC by Gregor, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*



LKA 321 said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## MalimDeMan

The Kuala Lumpur city skyline by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## iiPixelateddd_




----------



## Hudson11

^^ not a very recent picture


----------



## Dubai_Boy

iiPixelateddd_ said:


>


What a quaint looking village 

:troll:


----------



## NYCrulz

Dominic Wilson


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

Manhattan Skyline by John Rakis, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


_MG_7807 by oo11111x, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

*BKK*


Bangkok_September_2018_08 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr

*








*


https://www.facebook.com/propholic20...YL8c&__tn__=-R


----------



## NYCrulz

Thai trolls working hard as always. Good job, keep it up, proud of yall!


----------



## Hudson11

HK


Hong Kong｜香港 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*









562B9964-4646-467B-9FFA-32252D0624FF by Koyi Hu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago-97 by Alan Leu, on Flickr


West Town, Chicago, Illinois by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## Invalidate username

by ghhhjjkkkk
Shenzhen's pretty damn awesome


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp42YBln06T/









@killianmoore


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

"have a lovely night" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto - you can see Niagara Falls (and mist) in the distance*

Early morning Toronto skyline by eikonologos.images, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

downtown Dubai is really coming along. Emaar needs to chill with the signage though lol


Dubai Skyline by Asif Ali Yousafzai, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Ime


----------



## CHIAWAY

Changsha Skyline BY CKproject


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Chicago at Sunrise by Benjamin Noblitt, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main (Germany)*


#Skyline #Frankfurt #Hauptwache by August Eberle, auf Flickr


----------



## Jay

Chicago is a beast. Out of the top ten largest/tallest skylines it definitely has the best looking aesthetically I think.


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


PA270043 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*SF*

A Massive City by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR 2018*

*KUALA LUMPUR CITY CENTER 2018*

Kuala Lumpur cityscape skyline 2018 by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

at the risk of being hassled i'll throw in a recent photo of Los Angeles, whose skyline is really beefing up. This shot displays the often overlooked density of Downtown. 


dtla by Lena Gasilina, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok from Apple tore 















Taanawat Kuntiyavong‎






















Taanawat Kuntiyavong‎


----------



## eastwest2012

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*

Kuala Lumpur City at Dusk by Jim Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*MELBOURNE, VICTORIA, AUSTRALIA *


----------



## SoaD

^^ Australia's best skyline :drool:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Shenzen looks Bladerunner-like


----------



## isaidso

*Downtown Toronto with the Don Valley in the foreground*

DSC00967 by Randolph Croft, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

25 supertalls in this one picture (out of a current total of 26 in the city)









The Obligatory Burj Khalifa View by Echo Charlie Three Zero, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

I'm a skyscraper geek and Dubai never fails in skyline photos.

But I wonder what "human beings" (without Mercedes Benz) actually do... if they want to go for a walk.

I realize old Dubai is special but this new Dubai (half empty) is not NYC... has no human scale/neighbourhoods or any urban base. 

So always photogenic but... hard pass beyond photos.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Am I the only one who sees "Lumpy Koala" whenever Kuala Lumpur is posted?


----------



## TheIllinoisan

elliot said:


> I'm a skyscraper geek and Dubai never fails in skyline photos.
> 
> But I wonder what "human beings" (without Mercedes Benz) actually do... if they want to go for a walk.
> 
> I realize old Dubai is special but this new Dubai (half empty) is not NYC... has no human scale/neighbourhoods or any urban base.
> 
> So always photogenic but... hard pass beyond photos.


I agree. >= half the towers look like theyre wrapped in tarpaper/guncotton...


----------



## Dubai_Boy

elliot said:


> has no human scale/neighbourhoods or any urban base..


Dubai is a city in the Middle East, So it should not resemble New York or any other city for that matter. Tourism and travel would plummet if all cities were the _same_. Looked the same. Felt the same. Etc

Also, saying (Has no) is a bit over the top and definitely incorrect.

New Dubai is starting to things right in the last 5 years or so  and thank god it will continue to do so.




*Citywalk Dubai*









source:https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/0c/dc/6e/48/city-walk.jpg






*The Dubai Marina Beach walk*









source:https://whichschooladvisor.com/media/large/1/6/167eb357f045.jpeg










source:https://static.propsearch.ae/photos/dubai/areas/the-beach-2897_xl.jpg






*La mer*









source:https://static3.bigstockphoto.com/8/5/2/large1500/258590608.jpg









source:https://static.insydo.com/wp-conten...ekend-la-mer-dubai-eid-al-fitr-2-1280x853.png


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


ManhattanfromNJ (1 of 1) by jul_gulia, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

That's one fantastic looking bridge, more should be made of it.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai























































































s

















































































____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Scion

The one, the only, *Dubai*









https://500px.com/photo/284047597/a...s-hodel?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=22786747









https://500px.com/photo/284040059/b...wntown-con-il-burj-khalifa-by-matteo-bertetto









https://500px.com/photo/284025219/dubai-skyline-by-smeetha-ghosh


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York *

Scroll->








Credit: FC











@killianmoore


----------



## the spliff fairy

*Shenzhen.China*

By 浪迹一生.


Shenzhen


----------



## Jay

Sweet Fancy Moses Shenzhen is absolutely huge


----------



## UztoUS

if just by number of buildings, it probably goes to Tokyo with a huge density of buildings and a wide variety.

but most beautiful to me is a skyline that compliments the scenery and background. I think that I would put Hong Kong there or Vancouver (yeah its a small skyline).


----------



## Scion

Dubai









source: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqs2mBFAS2G/


----------



## teofani21792

*JAKARTA*


@seiwen0811


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


HRP_Frankfurt_219 by HR Pioneers GmbH, auf Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks

^^ Each to their own. I find that city to be aesthetically overbearing. China being a totalitarian state makes the San Francisco reference a bit ironic.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago, IL by Gary Hebding Jr., on Flickr


IMG_0043.jpg by Neil Martin, on Flickr


Wolf Point East, December 5, 2018 by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

026 -1vibfwlcon1stpfcrp by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL view from Genting Highland *


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

New York City by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr












@mchlanglo793


----------



## Jay

Kuala Lumpur looks way bigger than it's supposed population (or at least what google claims it is)


----------



## the spliff fairy

KL is only a small part/ city proper of the Klang Valley agglomeration, which is 7.25 million, and one of the fastest growing cities in SE Asia.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Mr Bricks said:


> ^^ Each to their own. I find that city to be aesthetically overbearing. China being a totalitarian state makes the San Francisco reference a bit ironic.


I didn't mean lifestyle but the tech sector (China is actually a traditionally libertine culture thanks to a history of poverty, density and community, which is why its streetlife is so famed and its tourists so annoying, despite the authoritarian govt. If you want laissez faire attitudes and freedom of expression on the streets any city delivers). 

Also don't mix totalitarianism (Cultural Revolution era Maoism) with authoritarianism (today), despite Xi Jinping trying to revert it back to the good ole days. China spent endless coups and 12 million lives to enshrine a system/ constitution to ensure that Maoism and dictatorship could never happen again, which is why Jinping's changes are so worrying society.

Anyhoo SZ is the world's hardware capital, and fast competing with Beijing to become the software one too (over a quarter of Silicon Valley tech comes from SZ now) - the amount of start-ups and unicorns is staggering. In short SZ has transformed from a manufacturing city into a tech and services city almost overnight, which has had huge repercussions on the planning and construction: it's become very liveable. I'd recommend to visit now, while it's a dichotomous balance of the two, and before it becomes over-sanitised and instagram 'pretty'.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Jay said:


> Kuala Lumpur looks way bigger than it's supposed population (or at least what google claims it is)



Kuala Lumpur is very suburban/metro type of city.Closest example I can give is San Francisco.Just like in San Fran,people would commute from Berkeley or Oakland to the city.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

Chicago business district by Integrity Heating and Cooling, on Flickr


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

^^^ that is an OLD picture of Chicago my friend ^^^

Lots more towers have gone up since then.

Just a little fyi. No worries


----------



## redcode

*New York, USA*

Liberty statue in New York city by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr

Panorama of Brooklyn bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco, USA*

Downtown San Francisco by Adil B, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles, USA*

LA Skyline 12-02-18 Panorama by Michael Nyiri, trên Flickr

Los Angeles in the Morning, from Griffith Observatory by Bohao Zhao, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Blue Hour Fra`s Skyline by Joachim Wehmeyer, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Before 2016 HK was my Nr. 1
But since then, NY made and still making huge progress.


----------



## CHINA0086

driving cross shanghai 

old but still stunning

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b4JfFcqecU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYR_AA0ZbEg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Lit up at sunset by Neil Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

Pardon me if repost.

*JAKARTA*






@awaneko



















https://www.instagram.com/p/BpmLwPfDG4u/


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

Downtown skyline by Anna Luise Hopfinger, on Flickr


----------



## Jillestalin

^^ Wow, Dubai in winter is wonderful !


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC1127-Pano copy by kaioyang, on Flickr


----------



## teofani21792

*JAKARTA*
screenshot windows 7

cool black baby boy names




Source: Instagram


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


Skyline 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Green by MYW_2507, on Flickr


2018-06-07 18.24.28 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## teofani21792

*JAKARTA*



Sources: instagram


----------



## roguelich

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo Golden Hour by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*'s Marina

A7_02030 by Thomas Hörmann, on Flickr

Dubai Marina sunset by Anna Luise Hopfinger, on Flickr

Dubai 2018-005 by itsmemikey, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hongkong*


_SG_2018_11_0085_2_IMG_1882_1895 by _SG_, auf Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA



World 2 World said:


>


----------



## Booppe

wow


----------



## Booppe

BANGKOK 2019














By Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


Bangkok, Thailand by Vesselin Kolev, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*










https://ny.curbed.com/2019/1/18/18188089/dumbo-brooklyn-85-jay-street-redevelopment-renderings


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*









https://500px.com/photo/290399735/skyline-like-nowhere-in-the-world-dubai-uae-by-galib-arnaut









https://500px.com/photo/290530973/amazing-dubai-by-zelenkovecs-photography

Dubai at night by lars.br3m3n, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



alexeiefimov said:


>


----------



## dendenden




----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago*

Downtown and North Side from the air, Chicago, Illinois by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## teofani21792

JAKARTA

@alvin.nugraha

View of Jakarta CBD from West Jakarta area

@erw1nk


----------



## scraper2293

*Hong Kong* :drool:

Hong-Kong skyline by Guillaume RONDET, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dubai*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/14722...-21fRLAG-ZZPMmz-E6wj1H-22kxvRv-DXwBo6-22vobTN


----------



## the spliff fairy

Street level









*Flickr Leo D*









*Flickr Leo D*









*Flickr Leo D*​


----------



## Uaarkson

Chicago decimates all other cities in the skyline to population ratio.


----------



## vsadmin

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> (2.1.19)-Chiberia_Aerials-WEB-38 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


Amazing pic, I help run a 55 foot sportfish through those locks in the Spring/Summer

Jeff M


----------



## ushahid

*Toronto*








[/url]Super moon rising over TO #2 by David W, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]A Beacon in the Night by CJ Burnell, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Toronto at dusk by Tony Mo, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Toronto by CJ Burnell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


Happy Valley by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Office view #8:Victoria Harbour by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Monoliths by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

Braemar Hill Panorama by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Uaarkson said:


> Chicago decimates all other cities in the skyline to population ratio.


*cough* Hong Kong


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*









(photo by forumer DubaiDunk)









(from 500px)









(from instagram)


----------



## isaidso

Scion said:


> *Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo by forumer DubaiDunk)


A little off topic but is that ad on the side of that skyscraper just a plastic film? I've only seen that on buses.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Uaarkson said:


> Chicago decimates all other cities in the *skyline to population ratio.*


I have nothing against Chicago and in fact I love this city and I enjoyed my stay in the Windy city very much last summer, but I really don't know what this statement has to do with this thread, but if that'd make you feel better, I suppose its ok and I'm sure Dubai would beat Chicago in that category.


----------



## Jay

Yellow Fever said:


> I have nothing against Chicago and in fact I love this city and I enjoyed my stay in the Windy city very much last summer, but I really don't know what this statement has to do with this thread, but if that'd make you feel better, I suppose its ok and I'm sure Dubai would beat Chicago in that category.


Yea Dubai really decimates all other cities in that regard. 

Chicago would probably be runner up, then Kuala Lumpur and Toronto.


----------



## Yellow Fever

And Vancouver has a long shot.


----------



## ushahid

^no doubt! Vancouver city council does not allow taller buildings to preserve beautiful view of mountains and ocean but it does have a lot buildings, it probably decimates all the cities in size and population to skyline ratio. it is a very tiny city but has more buildings than cities like Boston, Sanfrancisco, L.A., Montreal etc. she is a beauty.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The city of Vancouver has only 650,000 people but the metro region is 2.8 millions, its still tiny compare to all the cities here. 



Downtown panorama from Jericho by Stephen Rees, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> Yea Dubai really decimates all other cities in that regard.
> 
> Chicago would probably be runner up, then Kuala Lumpur and Toronto.


I'd put Calgary over all 3. It only has 1.4 million in the entire metro, barely bigger than Raleigh, North Carolina.


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> I'd put Calgary over all 3. It only has 1.4 million in the entire metro, barely bigger than Raleigh, North Carolina.


Yea Calgary is pretty impressive/not a massive city. 

I guess I was more referring to the top 10 skylines though, ones that are very high caliber globally


----------



## ushahid

Calgary is nice








[/url]Calgary skyline by Bart Grover, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Calgary by Roland Wich, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



808 state said:


> by Dennis Trillo





808 state said:


> by sab9731





808 state said:


> by warsawtrickster





808 state said:


> by rey_c66


----------



## ushahid

More Toronto








[/url]Sea of fog: part 6 by Jordan Simons, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Toronto Night 02 by Evan Gearing, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Sea of fog: part 2 by Jordan Simons, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


HK Skyline at night by Thomas Walther, on Flickr

_DSC0789-Pano by Talv SS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sudden rain pour in Chicago when I was there last September. Taken from Guaranteed Rate Field, the home of the White Sox.

DSC08017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC08033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

No supertall but still very nice.



Singapore

190222_D8A_6537+39+42-44+6546_PanoMergeW2 by Ethan KYT, on Flickr

Trumping The Lion City by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Singapore has a quality skyline. ive never seen so much quality in a skyline.


----------



## SanFranRising

Thems fightin' words bud ! Quality ? NYC ? Shanghai? Toronto? Chicago? Dubai? Hong Kong? Las Vegas ? Macau ? Sarcasm? You have every right to your own opinion. I accept it even if I don't agree with it. ( ok, like I am typing this with a smile and I am not like pissed off or anything) . Ah, a free and wonderful country I live in. Viva Singapore! and it's very nice skyline, too.


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## null

Chengdu, China

This is by no means one of the best in the world, just wanted to show off the size (visually it's as huge as Puxi, Shanghai)






























Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by Hanbean photography


----------



## QalzimCity

KUALA LUMPUR
Green!









https://desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/assets/images/aerial_enlarged.jpg

by Nazrey


----------



## Scion

*Dubai's Marina*

The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr

The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr

The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr

The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr

The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Advection fog over Qingdao

https://www.facebook.com/globaltime...ast-chinas-shandong-photos-/1768220463258846/


----------



## the spliff fairy

Drone flight around Hong Kong island (Kowloon and New Territories not incuded). It's amazing the overtly different stages of class in the city (and the fact the island is actually quite gorgeous).


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Chicago skyline from Adler Planetarium by Jacob G., on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

seems like temperature has gone up in Chicago.


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne


Towards Melbourne and across Port Phillip by Anklosed Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

Gosh! that disguisting obsession with vertical neon LED lights. Just completely destroys the night skyline view. Its horrendrous looking. puke worthy. hno:

I hope and pray NYC never goes that way. The New World (NYC, Toronto, Chi, SF, Panama City.....) has thankfully stayed away from this ugliness!.



Scion said:


> *Dubai's Marina*
> 
> 
> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr
> 
> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr
> 
> The Penthouse by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy

calm down, its just 3-4 buildings out of about 200 in the area with those ugly neon strips


----------



## Manitopiaaa

They're not even ugly. I love skylines with neon. 

Literally my favorite skyscraper in Hong Kong:









https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw2x9ia1T9I27fMdQ0iQHRKy&ust=1552896632681312


----------



## Scion

*Shenzhen*









by: https://500px.com/vcg-visionmax


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*Abu Dhabi, AKA - Singapore if it was bombed and turned into an island desert* :lol:

Al Reem island, Abu Dhabi, UAE by Leonid Yaitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

I'll try to keep *Dubai* posts to less than once per week


Dubai skyline at sunset by Nicolas V., on Flickr


IPAF Networking Event, Dubai 2019 (1) by International Powered Access Federation, on Flickr


Dubai Sunset by Andreas Mally, on Flickr









Dubai City Lights by Steffen Faradi, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

[/url]Toronto at dusk by Tony Mo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Golden view by Tony Mo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Young girl enjoying night view of downtown Toronto by Tony Mo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## the spliff fairy

Tianjin












Wuhan


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou










Chongqing


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

City of Night by Rixin Wang, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I love how one can see the growing Etobicoke skyline on Humber Bay and off in the distance Mississauga City Centre.


----------



## rockinmoz

That shot of Toronto is freaking awesome.


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 湘山红叶


----------



## QalzimCity

it is gigantic no doubt. The height was superbly amazing. But Landmarks locality in Shenzhen is kinda a mess! (scattered around). Shanghai and KL are doing it much better in this department. This is the main reason why NY still sits comfortably on the throne

edit: this will surely change in the near future when all developments surrounding the Ping An built up and creates the focal point for Shenzhen.


----------



## isaidso

Unlike some other Chinese cities I don't see Shenzhen plateauing for quite a while. It's still a work in progress but will fill in/come together in time. Chinese cities are playing catchup for the most part. New York has 100+ years of tower layering that developed organically


----------



## Dober_86

*Singapore.* 
Downtown by Eugenia, on Flickr

Singapore at night by Eugenia, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat by Eugenia, on Flickr

Esplanade Bridge by Eugenia, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

isaidso said:


> Unlike some other Chinese cities I don't see Shenzhen plateauing for quite a while. It's still a work in progress but will fill in/come together in time. Chinese cities are playing catchup for the most part. New York has 100+ years of tower layering that developed organically


indeed. i can't agree with you more


----------



## Vocodr

It's not the tallest by any stretch but I think Sydney's skyline is the prettiest and for me, the best. The inclusion of not one but two properly world famous landmarks - the Sydney Opera House and Sydney Harbour Bridge - and its stunning setting on Sydney Harbour, next to the beautiful greenery of the Royal Botanic Gardens, make it something special. And while the skyscrapers aren't incredibly tall, the density and variety of architectural styles is great.

I also love Hong Kong, Singapore, NYC, London, San Francisco, Melbourne, Toronto and the Gold Coast. 

Skylines like Dubai's and most of the Chinese cities leave me cold. 

Oh, and for anyone who thinks I'm biased because I live in Sydney - I'm not actually from here.


----------



## CHINA0086




----------



## teofani21792

_Jakarta_

@jeeves2016


@pakindro


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shenzhen, 03:00 is literally jawdropping ,04:15 is Bladerunner.

Needless to say go full screen and hi def


----------



## ushahid

*2006*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371494









*2018*







[/url]Young girl enjoying night view of downtown Toronto by Tony Mo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Toronto!!



the spliff fairy said:


> Shenzhen, 03:00 is literally jawdropping ,04:15 is Bladerunner.
> 
> Needless to say go full screen and hi def


Shenzhen is a monster


----------



## ushahid

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ Toronto!!


yup that is Toronto. is that what you are asking?


----------



## ushahid

More Toronto








[/url]Toronto by CJ Burnell, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Raising the Bar by CJ Burnell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## saiho

Nanning, China

by Samuel_Leung_


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7840/46526280585_46094c2659_k.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7801/47428902731_f88c7b5133_k.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7878/47490200211_459aab2a97_h.jpg


----------



## jchk

Hong Kong's skyline may not be the biggest or the one with the biggest buildings, but the dramatic interplay between its buildings and nature makes it, in my opinion, by far the most photogenic.

Took these two photos on my most recent trip:


HK Skyline 20190410 by jezze0410, on Flickr


HK PANO 20190409 by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

^^Hong Kong is the king of skylines

Hong Kong by toni carreras, on Flickr

Aerial view of Hong Kong City skyline at night over the clouds by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

I agree, Hong Kong has the most photogenic skyline in the world.


----------



## You are to blame

*Toronto
*

Taken by: Jack Landau
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacklandau/47582485451/in/dateposted/


----------



## SoaD

Great page!


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou 韩bean


----------



## Llinass

One of the world's greatest!!!

Panoramic skyline view of Hong Kong as seen from Victoria Peak by Linas Giedrius, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Untitled by Alan Parkinson, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Vancouver
very old but its nice.







[/url]Skyline Vancouver by Intlekofer_Roger, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ushahid

Toronto by alberrrrrt at Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/p/Br__doQBjt9/


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



wakeuptoreality said:


> credits to Nicco Valenzuela


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA*







Originallay Posted by *eurico *https://www.instagram.com/p/BwVrreWH2Nm/* 
*
*


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvffLbWHp3z/
**


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvxszkaHDAd/
**


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqVxVfWhInp/
*

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvvCUysHW0l/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvT06XEHIhM/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBsNk9EOHZkF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBudBO1cHyDF/
 

*
*


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou 韩bean


----------



## ushahid

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr

Friday Night Lights by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen*


----------



## MalimDeMan

Low [email protected] Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 深南向上


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*









@innyworld on instagram


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

290 Dubai KF 201903+04 by Michael Tosta, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @innyworld on instagram


Where is this taken from?


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> Where is this taken from?


Looking south at Grand Concourse and East 188th Street.


----------



## saiho

Shanghai by 啟林KaiLim


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*


Staying in Long Island City is a lot cheaper than staying in Manhattan and there are fringe benefits...this view. by RJ DiBella, on Flickr










panoramic view from weehawken of New York Skyline at night by stéphane gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto.
pic by Ottawan at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...183381&slide=0


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou overnight (kinda old picture) by 杨建荣win


----------



## isaidso

Hudson Yards turned out well.


----------



## Scion

That Manhattan panorama is epic! :drool:


----------



## Uaarkson

Scion said:


> That Manhattan panorama is epic! :drool:


Yeah that one pretty much won this page.


----------



## singa-knight

Uaarkson said:


> Yeah that one pretty much won this page.


Actually, I think there were some arguably better shots


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dubai*









UAE, Dubai by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Not Chicago, Toronto!


201904010 DL5541 JFK-YYZ Toronto, ON by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ The skyline actually resembles that of Chicago a lot in the above picture.


----------



## ushahid

i think TO skyline sort of resembles NYC 
here is a comparison with NYC.









https://skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/infographics-toronto-skyline.27943/


----------



## ushahid

20 years of growth.









https://skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/infographics-toronto-skyline.27943/


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Long Island City-Queens-Manhattan by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Montreal*


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> i think TO skyline sort of resembles NYC
> here is a comparison with NYC.


They both cover a long distance but the scale isn't comparable. From Eglinton to the lake is 7.7 km while from the southern end of Central Park to Battery Park is also 7.7 km. They both have a big gap in the middle that's predominantly low-rise/mid-rise but the similarities end there.

Midtown Manhattan (their biggest skyscraper node) is far more densely packed and the buildings noticeably taller than downtown Toronto (our biggest skyscraper node). They're similar in footprint though. Perhaps when downtown Toronto fills in things will be comparable but it will take another 20-25 years to get to where Midtown Manhattan is today. And that's assuming we build 7-10 buildings in the 350-450m range. In shadow-phobic Toronto that's not a given.

Lower Manhattan (their skyscraper node at the other end) dwarfs Yonge/Eglinton (our skyscraper node at the other end). Yonge/Eglinton is bound in by affluent single family residential so it won't ever look like Lower Manhattan even if demand warranted it. Those residential neighbourhoods are almost certainly here to stay.

It's an interesting exercise nonetheless. Does anyone have data for Midtown Manhattan alone?


----------



## ushahid

*More TO*
Urban Jungle by Suri Singh, on Flickr

Sunsets and City Lights by Paul Flynn, on Flickr

Danika and Ash by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen 

by Birbird



by PUTIANABC


----------



## ushahid

MORE TO
34th Floor Views by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Classic shot of Hong Kong by Ivansidorenko


----------



## scarer

*México City*




























How would it be if this city concentrates its diferent skylines together? ^^


----------



## Indonesia_Maju

*JAYAPURA CITY*


----------



## ushahid

^Beautiful city but no skyline.


----------



## saiho

Chongqing posted by 高楼迷


----------



## QalzimCity

Kuala Lumpur with most of its landmarks






https://youtu.be/5LnSdXORfBM by STYFLY Studio


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

To the poster who said Toronto looks like Chicago.... 

*Yes, the land/topography look similar* but I truly don't see any similarities between the Chicago and Toronto skylines. 

Chicago is the original home of the skyscraper -- built the very first one in human history. 

Moreover, and this is the key,* Chicago is much much taller than Toronto.* As written elsewhere, quote: 

"Chicago become have three over 100 storeys in United States now
New York City was use be two for them 110 storeys then no longer stand
Empire State Building 102 storeys but it's actually 86 storeys on roof 1072 feet (327 metres). One World Trade Centres 94 storeys not 105 storeys
Interesting fact though. Even Central Park tower will not hit 100 storeys... "

Chicago has height parallels to NYC (except that, in general Chicago has tall "roof" heights... NY has "spire" heights) and they are entirely different skylines. Right now I would say that NY and Hong Kong have the top 2 skylines. Chicago is somewhere around 4 or 5. And yet, Chicago stands on its own as the first skyscraper city in history... and its unique as well due to its tall "roof" heights. There is no other city like it. Not Toronto; not NYC; not anywhere. 

Gotta get off to work now.............


----------



## isaidso

ChiCityAtty11 said:


> There is no other city like it.


Doesn't every city say the same thing about itself?


----------



## QalzimCity

isaidso said:


> ChiCityAtty11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no other city like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't every city say the same thing about itself?
Click to expand...

Well you can't argue with these US supremacy extremists here. Let them be happy for a second


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

isaidso said:


> Doesn't every city say the same thing about itself?


Precisely my point... but not only do cities claim it, it is a fact. Other than topography, the Chicago and Toronto skylines have ZERO similarities. Toronto is a city of history with a more spread out skyline that is not particularly tall. Chicago is a city of history, density and (8 or so) supertalls... supertalls with high "roof" heights. 

The land is similar, the water is similar, the rough layouts (from a very far distance), are _vaguely_ similar, but the skylines are entirely different. 

.


----------



## isaidso

Lets move on. :sleepy:


----------



## Dober_86

Indonesia_Maju said:


> *JAYAPURA CITY*


icard: Are you serious? WORLD'S BEST? :rofl:


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Well, each to their own, eh?


ChiCityAtty11 said:


> To the poster who said Toronto looks like Chicago....
> 
> *Yes, the land/topography look similar* but I truly don't see any similarities between the Chicago and Toronto skylines.


I meant that, at first glance, the shape of the skyline looks somewhat similar to that of Chicago: a very long skyline stretching horizontally with many peaks and valleys. :sleepy:


----------



## isaidso

That photo reminded me of Chicago as well. :dunno:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















BY ONEWORLDFLYER


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


San Francisco, View from Hornet by Ian Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Shanghai, China*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/ajrnqu/shanghai_china/


----------



## Melonus

Chicago | USA


Chicago | Vista Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*The Six*


Untitled by Franklin McKay, on Flickr

Untitled by Franklin McKay, on Flickr

Untitled by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*

DSC_6322 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Let us not leave Europe out!

*London*
London skyline from Crystal Palace by Lux Aeterna - Eternal Light, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Skyline from the Dom by Goodybear1, auf Flickr


Omniturm by Goodybear1, auf Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon, HK

Victoria Harbor Panorama 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> Let us not leave Europe out!


Or Latin America!

*Mexico City*








Courtesy of merged bear


----------



## Scion

The one and only *Dubai!*


photo by https://500px.com/photo/307848003/dubai-skyline-by-nawfal-jirjees


photo by https://500px.com/photo/307861565/copy-by-nawfal-jirjees


photo by https://500px.com/photo/307665549/dubai-skyline-by-beno-saradzic


photo by https://500px.com/photo/308229699/sunny-day-by-malik-ahmed-bilal


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## ed500

*Shenzhen*
Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan

Scion said:


> The one and only *Dubai!*
> 
> 
> photo by https://500px.com/photo/307665549/dubai-skyline-by-beno-saradzic


I've been wondering . . . where is the Marina in relation to the rest of Dubai's skyline?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

16 kilometres away . give or take

found this , not the best quality and quite old since many towers are missing but it should give you an idea

the Dubai marina is in the background top right









source:https://static.trvl.com/w2850/stori...850/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/029-c4h26d.jpg


----------



## Scion

A Chicagoan said:


> I've been wondering . . . where is the Marina in relation to the rest of Dubai's skyline?


Dubai's Marina is a lot farther to the south than the Sheikh Zayed Rd skyline. It is nearly impossible to fit both skylines into a single shot. Of the few rare photos that do capture them both together, it would be so zoomed out from a great distance that the far away supertalls would appear ant sized.

The closest point between the 2 skylines are approx 15km (measured from Al Habtoor City to 23 Marina). From Burj Khalifa to Marina 101 is 17.5km.


----------



## ushahid

posted at UT by Keyz
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-138


----------



## Booppe

AMAZING


----------



## Booppe

China So great


----------



## Booppe

*BANGKOK THAILAND 2019
Asoke CBD*












Phakchanan Kaithong‎


----------



## Scion

*Shenzhen*

Scroll > > > > >


----------



## Booppe

*BANGKOK SKYLINE*


*







*

PHOTO BY วชิรวิทย์ ศานติพิบูล 林明‎


----------



## jchk

For absolutely no reason whatsoever, I felt compelled today to share this photo I took of Hong Kong a few months ago. Apologies for the panorama stitching artifacts...


HK Skyline by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
 
Boats & buildings. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Nice ^^ we need more Chicago in this thread


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen from West to East by 天际深圳


----------



## Kadzman

akif90 said:


> ©RONGPOH


KL from Genting Highlands about 30 km away in away as the crow flies and approximately 1700 metres a.s.l in altitude.


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

https://ny.curbed.com/




















@wty93


----------



## isaidso

NYC's just on another level.


----------



## lun_calvin

Disappointed of new supertall buildings design of New York city..If they want to build some supertall or megatall y they don't design n make it iconic not just so slim & boxy


----------



## ushahid

dude its about details that u cant see from far away. 432 park really sucks though.


----------



## A Chicagoan

lun_calvin said:


> Disappointed of new supertall buildings design of New York city..If they want to build some supertall or megatall y they don't design n make it iconic not just so slim & boxy


And I am disappointed that you can only complain about what other people share. Personally, I like 30 Hudson Yards a lot . . . it's probably my favorite skyscraper built in the 2000's.

*New York:*
City planning in my minds eye by Roy, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR CITY CENTRE CBD*









©Potraitjurnal


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta*
Sudirman Street


----------



## cubsfan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hunterkerhart/48077412036/


----------



## Higgibaby

this is easy: NYC is the best and will be forever


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen*


----------



## Higgibaby

Shenzhen got the 2nd place :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Storm Approaching by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto, Canada by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

lun_calvin said:


> Disappointed of new supertall buildings design of New York city..If they want to build some supertall or megatall y they don't design n make it iconic not just so slim & boxy


It's the North American skyscraper aesthetic. When you've been building skyscrapers for over a century, showy 'look at me' designs are frowned upon. You develop a preference for more conservative designs that will stand the test of time. To a North American, a lot of what gets built beyond our shores is viewed as vulgar and tacky. 

It's sort of how people view nouveau riche people as vulgar and tacky. They want to flaunt their wealth by blinging themselves out. After a generation or 2 their penchant for that wanes and they want something a little less flashy but more refined. I imagine when the novelty of skyscrapers wears off in other parts of the world, they too will start gravitating to a more elegant and traditional skyscraper aesthetic.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I feel like making a list today. 

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Hong Kong
5. Toronto
6. Dubai
7. Seattle
8. London
9. Moscow
10. Chongqing

Where are Shenzhen, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, etc.? Oh, but unfortunately, they're not on the list. hno: Maybe next time!


----------



## saiho

Shanghai by 韩bean


----------



## KlausDiggy

Why Shanghai doesn't build more skyscrapers of 200 and 300m east of the three tallest ?


----------



## ushahid

A Chicagoan said:


> I feel like making a list today.
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Hong Kong
> 5. Toronto
> 6. Dubai
> 7. Seattle
> 8. London
> 9. Moscow
> 10. Chongqing
> 
> Where are Shenzhen, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, etc.? Oh, but unfortunately, they're not on the list. hno: Maybe next time!


seattle rated very high in the list. should be the last.


----------



## A Chicagoan

ushahid said:


> seattle rated very high in the list. should be the last.


For me personally, it's better than all the rest. Of course, it isn't as tall or as big as other skylines, but personal preference over everything else, right?


KlausDiggy said:


> Why Shanghai doesn't build more skyscrapers of 200 and 300m east of the three tallest ?


Well, they do have many taller buildings and even supertalls _west_ of the three tallest, in Puxi.


Shanghai - China by Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^
But the main cluster with the 3 towers still seems incomplete to me.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I might have posted this picture here before. I love this view since the 3 towers aren't just alone, but rather a small part of a bigger cluster.

Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

KlausDiggy said:


> Why Shanghai doesn't build more skyscrapers of 200 and 300m east of the three tallest ?


The area where the three tallest are is considered to be outside of downtown. Think of it as being similar to Canary Wharf in London.


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR *


----------



## the spliff fairy

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^
> But the main cluster with the 3 towers still seems incomplete to me.


The east side of the river is Pudong, formerly warehouses and paddy fields, still terraforming. The Lujiazui district of there, where the tallest trio are, is set aside for the financial centre, which doesn't currently demand more space.


----------



## xuanhn94

Monkey said:


> Discuss this week's topic here.
> 
> But please note - if you post too many images, I will delete them all. Try to have some consideration for people with slower Internet connections and/or slower computers, otherwise the thread becomes unreadable.


I think so :lol:


----------



## felvb

Toronto
*CANADA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dougmetcalfe/48106784396/sizes/l


Happy Summer! by A Great Capture, en Flickr


Toronto-CityPlace-132 by Toronto Views, en Flickr


Toronto Skyline by Davoud D., en Flickr


Toronto downtown by Akos Hajdu, en Flickr​
I'm in love with this city :heart:.


----------



## saiho

Shanghai by Ivansidorenko


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

KlausDiggy said:


> Why Shanghai doesn't build more skyscrapers of 200 and 300m east of the three tallest ?


Shanghai's current government is rabidly NIMBY so don't expect much.


----------



## DrDrodzak

New York so far 🙂


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago-Flying Down The Kennedy by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## JanuszK

^^ I've been there in Chicago years ago and I see it's still impressive. I wish it find out better balanced center of gravity with the highest skyscrapers too. I must stress again about urbanisation of the city. To combine a flat plan with a 3 dimension in a super skyline. There is a lack of main focus point where everybody would feel it is CENTER of attention. I do not understand hno: why urbanists and architects of many big aglomerations/cities/metropolises forget to build that way of thinking/urbanisation/making the hub of main structure. This is not mistake of planing characteristic only for Chicago , but for 80-90 % of the world metropolisies. I'm realy sad about that.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ The part of the skyline between John Hancock and Trump does seem to be rather . . . empty.


----------



## JanuszK

Look how far is John Hancock from Sears/Willis Tower on your photo icard:
All these towers should be closer from urbanistic point of view. From panorama view observer have better distance/look at each other but it still is not convincable for me to spread it so much.










When You are inside "of the cyclon" it looks much better ofcourse:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

This Picture_ kind of _shows the distance between the *Dubai Marina / JLT skyline *and the *SZR Skyline* in the background - top right - almost 18 kilometres away










source: https://dubaiassetstrategy.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/bluewater-island-1.png


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Finally, a picture with both skylines of Dubai! kay:

*Singapore:*
Good morning Singapore by Lionel Fellay, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Melonus

Chicago | USA



Chicago | NEMA by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR *









©Izzudin Helmi


----------



## ushahid

*Toronto*

Sunset from Olympic Island by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## maksnikiforov

ElViejoReino said:


> artificially constructed


Like a bad :bash:


----------



## saiho

Wuhan by Whhb123


----------



## isaidso

Vista in Chicago is turning out great. :yes:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*
 IMG_9227-2 by Bobby, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

PHP:







isaidso said:


> Vista in Chicago is turning out great. :yes:


I like how it complements Sears/Willis Tower and helps in anchoring and balancing the skyline.


----------



## isaidso

Agree. Sometimes you don't know you're missing something till you get it.


----------



## Hudson11

moar Chicago


Chicago AM Sky Line by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Muskoka chairs on Toronto Islands*



DSC_6339 by Boris T, on Flickr


DSC_6336 by Boris T, on Flickr


*Taken from Etobicoke* *(pronounced 'E-toe-bee-co')*










Courtesy of Full Metal Jacket


----------



## ushahid

wider angle.



DSC_6332 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> *Taken from Etobicoke* *(pronounced 'E-toe-bee-co')*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Full Metal Jacket


^^ What is that tall building in the middle? :dunno:


----------



## ushahid

^Eau du soleil condos- 228metre


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Wow, that's tall! I was really just hoping for it be over 500 feet, because I feel really dissatisfied when there's a really great-looking building under 500 feet. :lol:


----------



## ushahid

i agree man. go 150m/500feet or go home. Lol!


----------



## casuario

Sydney or Toronto.


----------



## teofani21792

*JAKARTA*



@al_bert17


@aasmayaa


----------



## CHINA0086

Guangzhou


----------



## ushahid

casuario said:


> Sydney or Toronto.


what about them??


----------



## isaidso

I'm assuming he's responding to the thread title.


----------



## A Chicagoan

This is my 2,717th post! That's the height of the Burj Khalifa in feet! To celebrate, here are some photos of *Dubai*!

La Mer - Dubai by http://arnaudballay.wix.com/photographie, on Flickr

Dubai Skyline.1.1 by Louise Coutney, on Flickr

Dubai Skyline by Aji Kayamkulam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Grass next to a highway? I assumed water was too precious in Dubai for that. :|


----------



## ushahid

or was it spray painted?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

isaidso said:


> Grass next to a highway? I assumed water was too precious in Dubai for that. :|


clean (to a certain extent) grey water is used to water the grass and trees


----------



## Troopchina

Impressive buildings in Chinese cities but the urban planning is very bad. Wide avenues, boring grid... very non inviting for pedestrians.


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney* - not the biggest skyline these days, but it's working on its aesthetics 









https://i.redd.it/vmhtyyzcb8931.jpg


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

Dubai Skyline by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

streetscapeer said:


> Michael Soukup


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*


https://www.instagram.com/p/BzL1gW8pEV8/


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ When is that protective covering coming off of the ESB? It looks a lot better without it!


----------



## rayvs99

Troopchina said:


> Impressive buildings in Chinese cities but the urban planning is very bad. Wide avenues, boring grid... very non inviting for pedestrians.


You forgot the uglyyyy smokey smog grey skies.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*










Courtesy of duper


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Stringpicker

isaidso said:


> Vista in Chicago is turning out great. :yes:


Chicago is on a whole different level, IMHO!

And here's the proof.



Hudson11 said:


> Chicago AM Sky Line by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Stringpicker said:


> Chicago is on a whole different level, IMHO!
> 
> And here's the proof.


Chicago's skyline has long been fabulous. It's on another level compared to almost every skyline in North America, but not all of them. We'll have to disagree on that point.


----------



## Stringpicker

isaidso said:


> Chicago's skyline has long been fabulous. It's on another level compared to almost every skyline in North America, but not all of them. We'll have to disagree on that point.


There's nothing wrong with a healthy difference of opinion, especially on a topic as subjective as city skyline favourites. That said, I'm not sure we're all that far apart on our skyline preferences. :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Hudson11

The Empire State building almost seems to be shrinking, but it's the skyline that's growing. 


Manhattan New York City Skyline World Trade Center and Empire State Building 2 2019-07-15 by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

It speaks to the scale of the ESB that it took this long. Our 1920s-30s buildings have been hidden behind taller modern buildings for decades now.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I just realized, after reading this thread that the Cityscapes and Skyline Photos sub-forum would probably be a more logical home for all of these "best skylines" threads. I do quite prefer to have these threads here, but it has always struck me as a bit odd that skyline photo threads are in the "Skyscrapers" section.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Hazy skyline. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


One Chicago Square by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

A Chicagoan said:


> I just realized, after reading this thread that the Cityscapes and Skyline Photos sub-forum would probably be a more logical home for all of these "best skylines" threads. I do quite prefer to have these threads here, but it has always struck me as a bit odd that skyline photo threads are in the "Skyscrapers" section.


this used to be called the "Hall of Fame" section, hence all of the "Best ___ " threads.


----------



## streetscapeer

New York from Park Slope, Brooklyn









https://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2019/07/19/realestate/views-of-the-city/s/19VIEWS-slide-ZSOJ.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Night & Dawn by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

【2019-06-07】台北市景 by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Macau

Macau skyline panorama by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Grand Lisboa Hotel is so.. distracting, to put it nicely.

Hong Kong is just amazing as always.

and 

New York is insane with all the construction.. just wished Brooklyn had a more visually appealing skyline. Hopefully 9 Dekalb will start rising soon and balance out the skyline


----------



## ushahid

Toronto


CIBC Square by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

moar NYC


DSC_4089 by Matt Stierhoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Jardine's Lookout Panorama by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

The Six


Aerial-Toronto-27 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-23 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-33 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

4 more from T.O.


Aerial-Toronto-40 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-83 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-81 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-69 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

the amount of cranes in those picture is amazing and those pictures are from last year, this year the crane count has jumped from 90 to 120 cranes.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto is surging ahead at an astonishing rate. New York in the early part the 20th century must have felt a little bit like this: the world's masses flooding in and the city being remade block by block into something entirely different. If this keeps up, the Greater Golden Horseshoe is going to be unrecognizable by mid-century.

Btw, the eastern waterfront looks far better than the western waterfront imo.


----------



## elliot

ushahid said:


> the amount of cranes in those picture is amazing and those pictures are from last year, this year the crane count has jumped from 90 to 120 cranes.


Glimpsed a recent report somewhere that those 120 Toronto tower cranes are number 1 in NA. Double the next closest city (L.A. or Seattle?).

Mind you though New York was down further on the list... a NYC tower crane often means something ridiculously big/tall lol.


----------



## Troopchina

I don't like Toronto's grid.

Urbanism is much more than a group of nice buildings.


----------



## isaidso

Thankfully Toronto has nice buildings *and* great urbanism.


----------



## ushahid

*Toronto has come a long way.*

*2006*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371494









*2019*
DSC_6332 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto.

pictures credit.
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-270#post-1468848


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC + JC*


NYC Top by Fernando Parga, on Flickr


NYC Top by Fernando Parga, on Flickr


----------



## Luke09

Great photos of Toronto, isaidso. Nice to see the depth of the skyline. And the ones above of NYC are pretty amazing too. Two great skylines!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


6-24-2019 Chicago Skyline from Helicopter by Craig, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Uaarkson

*Moar CHICAGO*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Skyline from the south by Jonathan Lurie, on Flickr




Chicago Skyline by rosemont, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian10

Chicago is amazing!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*









ZE6_5907 by Peter Moy, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto


Skyscrapers Downtown Toronto 3 by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*Toronto (7 years difference)*


pics by Razz at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-140


----------



## isaidso

And 7 years from now it will again change drastically. One has to wonder how long that Porsche and Staples will remain there. A park/public square would be nice but my confidence in the City's ability to secure lots for such things has evaporated over the last 10 years.


----------



## Uaarkson

What I like about Toronto's skyline is that it's different from Chicago and New York.


----------



## isaidso

You can tell that Toronto hit its big growth spurt in a different era and under different urban planning policies. New York and Chicago had their major transformational period 1880-1930 while Toronto's really only started about 15 years ago.


----------



## ushahid

Uaarkson said:


> What I like about Toronto's skyline is that it's different from Chicago and New York.


different in what way? i thought every skyline is supposed to be that way. i mean Toronto wont build Empire state or John Hanckok tower and Chi and NYC wont build CN tower.


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York from Ridgewood, Queens*











Drone Fanatic


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Lone wolf by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne in the Blue Hour by The 3B's, on Flickr









www.scharp.com.au


Melbourne Pano by Ben O'Connell, on Flickr


Melbourne Australia exploded @24 May 2019 by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


Sunset, Melbourne Skyline by BaggieWeave, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago *

Chicago from 400 AGL by Thomas V, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

My Dubai by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*THE 6IX*


Toronto - 17 by Curtis Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2019/8/8/tour-100-barclay


----------



## ushahid

Toronto


Geese on flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Pier 27 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

*Melbourne*


----------



## nameless dude

*Brisbane*


----------



## AbidM

The "6IX" is so nice!


----------



## ushahid

more 6ix


Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr

Avian tourists enjoy an evening meal while taking in the Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong*
Under A Vast Sky by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









C H I C A G O by Omar Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


* Dubai - Skyline * by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian10

Wow! Dubai looks fantastic!


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

The Pearl of the Orient by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

Park Hyatt Dubai - the Lagoon - Top View by Training Trips, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

I love the Burj Khalifa and a few other Dubai buildings but the city overall looks like it's trying too hard

My personal favorites are Hong Kong, NYC, Shanghai and Chicago

Shenzhen and Guangzhou are nice and have crazy scale but are sort of all over the place


----------



## Yellow Fever

Jay said:


> I love the Burj Khalifa and a few other Dubai buildings but the city overall looks like it's trying too hard


Agree and it looks too artificial imo.


----------



## cubsfan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bartshore/48547766922/in/photostream/


----------



## MalimDeMan

Sunset At Kuala Lumpur 9 Feb 2019 by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Angle view of the Bund and Lujiazui Financial District at dawn by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Untitled by LaGuardia Terminal B, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

Split World by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr

Dubai heart beat. by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

KL

©FASTEDDI


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO, ONTARIO*


City on fire by Maurice P., on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shanghai by 赵特特爱轨交


----------



## Jay

I've really become a huge fan of Chinese skylines, they look like they're from year 3000

Updated top 10 would probably go something like this:

1. Shenzhen
2. Shanghai
3. New York City
4. Guangzhou
5. Dubai
6. Hong Kong
7. Chicago
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Tokyo
10. Toronto


----------



## isaidso

Toronto hanging on for dear life! It speaks volumes that it's been building at a frenetic pace for 13 years but it's only been enough to maintain its relative standing. I suppose it says more about the massive transformation occurring in Asia than anything else. 3rd best outside Asia (where most seem to have it) is still pretty good though.


----------



## A Chicagoan

If I had to make a list, I suppose it would go something like this:
1. Chicago
2. New York City
3. London
4. Guangzhou
5. Toronto
6. Dubai
7. Hong Kong
8. Moscow
9. Shanghai
10. Melbourne

Whew, wasn't that a weird list? Go ahead, you can throw insults at me.


----------



## isaidso

You can have Barrow, Alaska at #1 if you that's how you see things. I suppose I'll do one. I'd rather do a Top 20 though. 

1. New York
2. Shenzhen
3. Shanghai
4. Hong Kong
5. Guangzhou
6. Chicago
7. Dubai
8. Toronto
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Chongqing

11. Melbourne
12. Tokyo
13. Singapore
14. Moscow
15. Beijing
16. Jakarta
17. Panama City
18. Bangkok
19. San Francisco
20. Mumbai


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

BAO Festival 2018 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr

BAO Festival 2018 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Chicagoan said:


> If I had to make a list, I suppose it would go something like this:
> 1. Chicago
> 2. New York City
> 3. London
> 4. Guangzhou
> 5. Toronto
> 6. Dubai
> 7. Hong Kong
> 8. Moscow
> 9. Shanghai
> 10. Melbourne
> 
> Whew, wasn't that a weird list? Go ahead, you can throw insults at me.



Yes, its weird one that Vancouver isn't on the list.


----------



## Yellow Fever

My top 10 are NYC and the other 9 are all in Asia, sorry guys. 

Chicago is 11.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Sunset over Chicago, Illinois from 400ft by Drew Pertl, on Flickr


Chicago skyline. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


Flying High Above the City by Shutter Runner, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Yellow Fever said:


> My top 10 are NYC and the other 9 are all in Asia, sorry guys.
> 
> Chicago is 11.


No need to apologize because my list is the same.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Born in this city by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon, HK is in the background.

Sham Shui Po by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Higgibaby

^^ Kowloon is part of HK


----------



## ushahid

Toronto
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-142


----------



## Yellow Fever

Higgibaby said:


> ^^ Kowloon is part of HK


I'm a Honger, so I know but we usually refer Kowloon to Kowloon, we don't like the islanders. Its like the sentiment between Brooklyners and Manhattaners.


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@f0t0_guy









@bobbyfingers









@beholdingeye


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 韩bean


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@craigsbeds


----------



## Yellow Fever

You guys are right, for some reasons I thought only towers over 400m are supertalls.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*
In the background , the Burj Khalifah and SZR/BB skyline
In the Foreground, the Dubai marina / JLT skyline
The Burj Al Arab hotel
The biggest Ferris wheel in the world at Bluewater's island
 The Palm Jumeirah Island
*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


View from our Hotel Room by Glenn Jones, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

pic by Norm at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-143


----------



## Joakim3

Yellow Fever said:


> Despite having only 2 supertalls, HK skyline is really amazing.


Hong Kong has 6 lol


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 于海童_THU


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Freshkills Park #4 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Melbourne

img_20181128_235542_321_32307713528_o by E Jean Myers, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto pics by NormLi at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-144


----------



## isaidso

One can clearly see in that photo above how tall buildings are now to be found east of Yonge Street (that street heading to the lake with the brightest lights). It will be exciting to see it all start to fill in. They likely won't build as tall as we see in the CBD but it will look much taller and much denser 10 years from now. 


Yonge/Eglinton with downtown Toronto in the distance










Downtown








_Courtesy of Norm_​


----------



## the spliff fairy

seriously, go hi def, full screen, one of the best things you'll ever see


----------



## ushahid

delete


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


baronsonphoto-20191007-034.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


baronsonphoto-20191005-124.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

Lovely! ^^

*Tokyo 東京都*
Japan 

Tokyo 4544 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*New York City*
United States 

Icons... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## langang

JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City, USA*
> 
> 
> baronsonphoto-20191007-034.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> baronsonphoto-20191005-124.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


wooow,, i'm speechless nyc is a beast !!!


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*





























*CREDIT TO : FAZSEVEN*


----------



## SanFranRising

I don't know guys....those new skinny NYC skyscrapers look more like smoke stacks from a distance. I wonder how those would do in San Francisco during an earthquake? Hmmm.


----------



## JuanPaulo

SanFranRising said:


> I don't know guys....those new skinny NYC skyscrapers look more like smoke stacks from a distance. I wonder how those would do in San Francisco during an earthquake? Hmmm.


They would do well if designed correctly. Like a palm tree swaying in the wind but never breaking.


----------



## elliot

^the only issue is there is no room in the floorplate for elevators. 

So you drop a couple of million for your home in the sky and still have to climb a gazillion stairs at the end of the work day. Fortunately there is a rappelling option down in the morning weather permitting.












Source: www.eventbrite.com/rally


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Steinway Tower has double-deck elevators.


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Suicide Cliff, Fei Ngo Shan at Night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago Dawn by scott wedell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Almost looks like NY.


----------



## Joakim3

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Almost looks like NY.




A prettier version of NY. 

Chicago has one of the most aesthetically pleasing skylines on the planet


----------



## ushahid

i really like the pinkish tone of the building. oh and the skyline too


----------



## the spliff fairy

One of Shenzhen's multiple CBDs (and the world's largest roof, by Arata Isozaki):









by 
摩天圳


----------



## AbidM

Holy S**t Chicago, WOW.


----------



## roguelich

*Guangzhou | 广州*
China 

Night by 張, on Flickr

Untitled by 張, on Flickr

Untitled by 張, on Flickr


----------



## Stringpicker

The video below lists the ten global cities with the highest rates of current skyscraper construction as of May, 2019. There's an interesting "Knock" on Toronto's developments.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbZ_69Jrqbs


----------



## jogiba

*NYC*

https://home.bt.com/news/world-news/empire-state-building-shows-off-new-observatory-11364401746895


----------



## ushahid

what a beast


----------



## ushahid

Toronto


Boat and CN Tower Toronto skyline view from Bill Foley Parkette by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Stringpicker

It's my contention that the two North American skylines which can compete globally are New York and Chicago. Obviously New York wins the number/size game big time.
It's also comprised of two very distinct and separate skylines; mid-town and lower Manhattan.

Mid-Town:
baronsonphoto-20191005-121.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan:
Lower Manhattan by Randall Parker Sr, on Flickr


Chicago, on the other hand, is a single, more unified skyline albeit smaller in every way.


Chicago:
Sunset Sky over Chicago by Samuel Wagner, on Flickr


I find the Chicago skyline to be more balanced, dynamic, and visually appealing despite it's smaller size. 

These are just my personal opinions and in no way meant to be declarations of any profound truths.


----------



## ElViejoReino

^^ I`m totally agree, For me NY have "more" and Chicago have "better". My favourite... Chicago!


----------



## Stringpicker

I was in Chicago a couple of weeks ago and after walking around the Loop area for about an hour I sat down in the recessed courtyard in front of the Chase Tower. I gazed upward and the gentle curve of the tower generated a sense of serenity. Weird, I guess, but true!

Chicago Skyline. Chase Tower in the foreground middle by Hanne Therkildsen, on Flickr

The Financial Might by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattans Rising Supertalls by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shenzhen

IMG_8030_00004 by JinSoo Choi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China



By *Shaozhong Huang* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*





































_Courtesy of Norm_​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州 *
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By 过度分享 from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州 *
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By 过度分享 from 500px.com
































​


----------



## ushahid

6IX

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-146


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*










*CREDIT TO: EROL MAVIC AIR*


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*









photo source: https://500px.com/photo/1005535126/...ran-Rajan?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=344526


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


New York City - non-HDR by blazer8696, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


191028_Campus_Aerials-7454 by Loyola University Chicago Quinlan School of Business, on Flickr


The Lightest Haze by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*'s Marina

Dubai & Abu Dhabi by manuel pohl, on Flickr

Dubai & Abu Dhabi by manuel pohl, on Flickr

Dubai & Abu Dhabi by manuel pohl, on Flickr

Dubai Skyline by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

nice skyline, but the architecture is kinda amateur.


----------



## ushahid

^few buildings are nice though.


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*









@brandontaoka


----------



## roguelich

*Guangzhou | 广州*
China

珠江夜遊 Cruise on Pearl River (Zhujiang River). by NY 大醉俠, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toronto pic by Ellis Don.
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-304


----------



## Yellow Fever

Qingdao, China

231.青島_海天中心一期-Qingdao Haitian Center(369,245,210)_15_01 by himouto lee, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen*

by _lantian999981_ from Gaoloumi.


----------



## Grollo

Melbourne:


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*









Credit to Styfly Studio


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@confinedtourist


https://www.instagram.com/p/B4bPtjQjNe-/











https://www.instagram.com/p/B4iD6vaDA7Q/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Wolf Point East, October 18, 2019 by YoChicago, on Flickr


Wolf Point East, October 18, 2019 by YoChicago, on Flickr


Vista, in context by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## jonhwick

i never can decide between NewYork and HongKong


----------



## ushahid

John Wick lives in NYC for a reason.


----------



## Scion

The one, the only *Dubai*

Burj Al Arab Panorama by Andrew Madali, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

70% to 75% of these builidings didnot exist 10 to 12 years ago.

Toronto.


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC*


https://www.instagram.com/p/B4vxs4gnsCZ/




















@gmp3


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ The shadows on the park......:bash:


----------



## Stringpicker

ushahid said:


> 70% to 75% of these builidings didnot exist 10 to 12 years ago.


To this point:
Toronto, 2008:







[/url]toronto's waterfront by GOMO Toronto, on Flickr[/IMG]

Toronto, 2019:







[/url]Toronto Skyline by Garry Lewis, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ushahid

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ The shadows on the park......:bash:


they have planted those trees for the shadows i guess?


----------



## RokasLT

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ The shadows on the park......:bash:


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


IMG_8244 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

streetscapeer said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4vxs4gnsCZ/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three long shadows seem somewhat manipulated. They are more intense compared to the rest considering the single light source is the sun. Also looking at the shadows of the trees and other buildings they are about 60-70% the heights of respective objects casting them, while the three darker ones are much longer than the buildings. Surely if the angle of the sun is as such, all shadows cast will be of the same proportion despite the height variations.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ The shadows on the park......:bash:


You mean the added bonus of some shade in the park.


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*









photo source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1006144915/Dubai-Panoramic-format-by-Chris-Crouch/









photo source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1006145460/Night-in-Dubai-by-Chris-Crouch/


----------



## ushahid

Vancity

Downtown Panorama by zxorg, on Flickr

IMG_5264 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Kennedy Expressway - Chicago, IL USA by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago,IL USA by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago, IL USA by BartShore, on Flickr

Dan Ryan Expressway by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago -Sunset by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Chongqing by 唯思you


----------



## Scion

The one, the only, *Dubai*









photo source: https://500px.com/photo/1006261563/...ornero-?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=23078661

316 DUBAI KF 201910 - 11 by Michael Tosta, on Flickr

316a DUBAI KF 201910 - 11 by Michael Tosta, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## appetitefordestructi

i just hate all these communist residential buildings in China,so ugly


----------



## roguelich

*Chongqing | 重庆市*
China




Misty Chongqing, China by kenneth chin, on Flickr​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt (Germany)*



Frankfurt Skyline at Night by Benedikt Filip, auf Flickr

Mainhattan Lights by Benedikt Filip, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Guangzhou*

posted by little universe The Best Chinese Skylines Thread


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Shanghai*

posted by little universe The Best Chinese Skylines Thread


By *mango* from 500px.com









By *qxiaodong / 东东* from 500px.com


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*


----------



## mw123

Melbourne's northern cluster coming along nicely. Many of these weren't here 5 years ago and there's more to come.



redden said:


>





somethinglikethat said:


>





32Blocks said:


> SKYSCRAPERS, BUILDINGS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

Toront6


Toronto by JK-SW, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Looking uptown by LEXPIX_, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

what are all those brown buildings? slums?


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky

^^^^
That's american modernism but a bit old :wink2:


----------



## skanny

*Tokyo's Immensity *
A recent panoramical view from the newly built Shibuya Scramble Square Tower (230m)


----------



## PeruGian10

I was in NYC for the first time 2 weeks ago and It was just unbelievable, magic!


----------



## EywaEywa

JAKARTA


----------



## Danisw

Have you been to Shanghai


----------



## roguelich

*Toronto*



Toronto´s skyline in the night, Ontario, Canada. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *湘山红叶* from 500px.com









By *湘山红叶* from 500px.com









By *峰* from 500px.com









By *湘山红叶* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *麻辣脆皮鸡排* from 500px.com











By *洪伟* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

Why would some mod delete my 3 posts? They are just city photos and I didn't post against any rule. hno:

Could any one restore them? Thanks.

​


----------



## nameless dude

*Melbourne*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Morning View... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

*6IX*


Sunset over Kew Beach boardwalk and city skyline - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Toronto skyline 15 minutes before sunrise [8 sec exposure] by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Sunset fishing near Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Toronto sunset from Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou by 城市猎场


----------



## Scion

The one, the only, *Dubai*









source: https://500px.com/photo/1006521565/...af-Hamdan?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=550012









source: https://500px.com/photo/1006541031/Winter-2019-by-WALID-AHMAD?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=10814751









source: https://500px.com/photo/1006557623/...-Qureshi?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=4066380


----------



## elliot

A Chicagoan said:


> *London:*
> Morning View... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


I love London (6 or 7 visits) but from a skyline geek pov, this pic looks wonky and bizarre.

Quick fix: get rid of walkie-talkie... possibly the worst new building this decade.


----------



## ushahid

Scion said:


> The one, the only, *Dubai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://500px.com/photo/1006521565/...af-Hamdan?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=550012
> 
> ]


i love the balance in the pic. BK in the middle and the rest on the sides.


----------



## CHINA0086

Guangzhou
by _*yayaow*_ from Gaoloumi.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ One of the best Chinese cities....!


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*'s Marina









source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1006450618/Dubai-skyline-after-dark-by-Mo-Kamal/


----------



## akif90

*Kuala Lumpur view from Genting Highland*









*Credit to: Choonming *


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong - 香港*
China 




Victoria peak Winter 2019 by thomas brenac, on Flickr​


----------



## sepul

KL









https://www.instagram.com/p/B37BPxXnL51/?igshid=13vpawsbwowio









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bma6YNSAFP1/?igshid=fmcb8bjk2v1f


----------



## QalzimCity

^^KL's skyscrapers cyclone area is getting bigger with these better quality new scrapers 





akif90 said:


> *Kuala Lumpur view from Genting Highland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credit to: Choonming *


Merdeka118's core looks taller than PTT already from this angle.


----------



## sepul

credit @ mattmakes www.instagram.com/p/B5fY3PHpJTy


----------



## ushahid

Toronto by Zak Nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Wuhan by 看不见的武汉

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ushahid

i scrolled to the left at 7:57pm. then i scrolled back to the right. then i realized that i have forgotten to like the pic and i had to scroll back to left side and click like. i looked at the time and it was 8:58pm. LOL! :lol:

jokes aside, very nice picture. :cheers:


----------



## Ichsaan

Jakarta

















Source Instagram credit to awaneko & alivikry


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*










photo source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1006997...co-Marty/?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=741155


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:* Scroll >>>>
Manhattan Skyline, November 30, 2019. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Thanksgiving in New York from Brooklyn by Mike Hope, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Indeed, that is the South Loop, home to the Central Station development. Chicago just got a new 250m+ there.

Scroll >>>
The lakefront skyline, from the South Loop to the New East Side by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Psychologically, that's going to increase the size of downtown Chicago's footprint. Will there be office going in the South Loop too? Side note: I'm always surprised how aqua Great Lakes water can be. Stick a palm tree in there and you could be fooled into thinking it was some place way further south.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I don't think there will be offices. The area is mostly residential, kind of like the waterfront of Toronto.


----------



## isaidso

I see. Btw, Toronto's waterfront is predominantly residential but other uses are being built into it. There are a few office buildings going up, significant amounts of retail, and even educational. George Brown College has a satellite campus down there with more to come.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ That's interesting. I'm probably not as knowledgeable about Chicago as you are about Toronto, but one other thing I know about the South Loop is that it has a Mariano's grocery store.

Looking on Google Maps, the area seems to be pretty recreational, with a lot of restaurants popping up as well as a movie theater.


----------



## PsyLock

NEMA has visually extended Chicago's skyline and I believe its the shorter one of twin towers planned or has the idea been shelved?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ There's supposed to be a taller companion to NEMA but we don't know if it's going ahead as planned or not. It would be awesome if they did build it though.


----------



## sepul

instagram.com/tigakita


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ That's interesting. I'm probably not as knowledgeable about Chicago as you are about Toronto, but one other thing I know about the South Loop is that it has a Mariano's grocery store.
> 
> Looking on Google Maps, the area seems to be pretty recreational, with a lot of restaurants popping up as well as a movie theater.


I find cities fascinating so spend a lot of time looking at them, reading about them, dissecting them, etc. If the experience here is any indication, once you build a residential population a lot of other things pop up to service them. The first things one sees are bank branches/machines, restaurants, and other retail. Office, educational, cultural, and institutional assets tend only to form when you have a critical mass of people clustered in one place. 

Not everywhere needs to be a multi-use neighbourhood but it does correlate with how vibrant a place is and its level of urban appeal. Personally, I find areas that are strictly residential, strictly institutional (like hospitals), or all office far less interesting than places with a little bit of everything. Toronto's CBD, for instance, has always looked great but there wasn't a lot going on when the workers all went home. In the last 10 years they've built a lot more residential down there and it's made a ton of difference. It will become more vibrant still, the more condo towers they add.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Seattle:*




Seattle Skyline, November 2019 by Jon Stahl, on Flickr




 
Seattle by jekhcm, on Flickr


----------



## masala

Moscow


----------



## nameless dude

*Melbourne*
































Taken from here:


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


Sunny day of San Francisco, California, USA. by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr


San-Francisco-Aerials-16 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## SanFranRising

Post #15277 is Moscow. Good thing most of here know our skylines. It is not like he/she posted a pic of let's say... uhmm.... Sunny Isles Beach Florida USA ! or some unknown to the rest of the world Chinese city with a skyline that wasn't there 5 years ago. Moscow is nice. Underrated really. And post #15279 by Hudson11 is just pure awesomness.


----------



## isaidso

Loved the Moscow, Melbourne, and San Francisco photos. Moscow's big cluster is the best one in Europe imo. Melbourne's new tallest may elevate the whole skyline to the same degree that Salesforce did in San Francisco. And I may like that angle of San Francisco more than any other I've seen. You can see how meaty the skyline is from that vantage point. It's not as readily apparent to me in most photos I see.

What's that giant parking lot used for though? Cruise ships?


----------



## QalzimCity

Post #15263 New York you mean?-YES, it's awesome!
And post #15277 Moscow.For me personally, yes, is great too.
But not sure if the 300 million Americans and over a billion Chinese will agree with the way you were hyping it


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou


----------



## A Chicagoan

More Guangzhou from the spliff fairy!


the spliff fairy said:


> Guangzhou


----------



## PeruGian10

Chinese cities are fantastic


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ You can say that again!


----------



## Jay

China is mind boggling like usual, like 5 cities over there are basically/almost in the same caliber as NYC


----------



## isaidso

Lit up for the Guangzhou Gay Pride parade....


----------



## the spliff fairy

Jay said:


> China is mind boggling like usual, like 5 cities over there are basically/almost in the same caliber as NYC


I'd also throw in Wuhan, unofficial population 19 million, totally off grid to many even here despite (unless you're a bridge fan as it's liberally peppered with some of the worlds largest):


----------



## the spliff fairy

Also keep an eye on Changsha (7.5m), probably the most underrated city/ skyline in the world, home to 7 supertalls (tallest 452m, same as Petronas Towers).











scroll


----------



## saiho

QalzimCity said:


> But not sure if the 300 million Americans and over a billion Chinese will agree with the way you were hyping it


+1.4 billion offically. You are off by the population of the US.:nuts::lol::nuts::lol:


----------



## QalzimCity

saiho said:


> +1.4 billion offically. You are off by the population of the US.:nuts::lol::nuts::lol:


That's 30% OFF sales promotion in conjunction with the CNY festive season I guess :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hudson11

Changsha's highrise architecture is pretty blah compared to other Chinese cities. 

It has one of the world's blandest supertalls.

by 200zjf


----------



## the spliff fairy

Yep but they look almost like theyre setting up a local vernacular. When seen together as a whole right now (and perhaps not for much longer),
it looks quite impressive, every building putting together a unified whole like nowhere else:


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Changsha has some nice buildings (I LOVE the IFS and Binjiang IFC :heart, but the middle section in that photo looks almost like an amateur render, with blue boxes as placeholders for potential future projects, so I get where Hudson11 is coming from.

However, it's definitely one of my new top skylines in China. :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy

I disagree, but each to his own I suppose. I quite like the look, the tall, sleek slab rising above the rest. I think they've created a new aesthetic for the city,
intentionally or unintentionally, that won't likely last for long.


----------



## Scion

*Dubai*

Down Town Dubai by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne


Melbourne's dockyards and city sprawl by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

By 2030 I wouldn't be surprised to see Melbourne in people's Top 10 list.


----------



## cardiff

London









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EOzMuvGXkAAX9RA?format=jpg&name=large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ENbaFPJW4AEothO?format=jpg&name=large


Christmas In London by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Misty Morning in London Town by Gordon Calder, on Flickr

2019.09.19_London_sunset-2 by Pavel Grozev, on Flickr

2P2A3975 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EA9z7OLXkAIX30f?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


New York Helicopter View by bcmng, on Flickr


New York Helicopter View by bcmng, on Flickr


Bjarke Ingels VIA New York by bcmng, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

cardiff said:


> London
> Misty Morning in London Town by Gordon Calder, on Flickr


^^ This picture deserves a repost. Go to cardiff's original post and give it a like, everybody! :applause:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai - Skyline Sunset Reflection by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Chongqing*

China's Manhattan









By Rainstorm from 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*HK*, HK Island on the left and Kowloon on the right









By Liang hhhh from 500px.com


----------



## QalzimCity

People were bashing Dubai left and right in the past decade for both its non-conventional architectures and urban lay-out (nonuniformity skylines). But now, it looks like more and more cities start taking the same path Dubai had already taken. Even some of the most old-school cities in Europe (ie: London, Moscow) and also New York start jumping on the bandwagon today. The recipe seems to be working fine in differentiating themselves from their closest competitions. I think people were well past the era where uniformity, symmetricality and too little too much organized city be the dominating factors already.


----------



## sepul

*NYC in 2050*


















instagram.com/skyscraperengineering


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Niftbox

NYC has the best daytime skyline and there is no second place.


----------



## Skyscraper nerd

*DUBAI* View -> From The Palm Jumeirah to Marina/JBR


----------



## Skyscraper nerd

*Suzhou 
*


----------



## Skyscraper nerd

*Sharjah 
*


----------



## Skyscraper nerd

*Melbourne
*


----------



## Hudson11

moar NYC


Lower Manhattan by Richard Mouser, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan by Richard Mouser, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

NYC density is almost to the point of absurdity!


----------



## Niftbox

Adding to the NYC daytime shot train, not sure if this was posted in this thread yet:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
 
Lakefront Skyline by Conner Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

I love them fearsome black towers of Chicago :cheers:


----------



## citysquared

Hancock Tower is my favourite, who knew that tapered towers would finally catch on so much as in London's recent Shard. But there is something especially awe-inspiring about a black tower.


----------



## Hudson11

Dark modernist and Cor-ten steel towers project density and power like no other design. They're the ultimate filler for skylines. Chicago is probably the best example, but NYC has plenty, and Toronto probably has the biggest complex of them all.









http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/td-tower/1211


----------



## isaidso

Although not nearly as dramatic, Toronto built 2 condos that took inspiration from those. X Condos is a little bit Mies with some Mondrian thrown in.


X Condos









Courtesy of condoessentials​


----------



## SoaD

*The growing and changing*

*Melbourne*



Heading to the city by Ian Pears, en Flickr


Melbourne Skyline by Steven Maess, en Flickr


Melbourne skyline from Williamstown by Joe Lewit, en Flickr


Under Construction by Michael Elford, en Flickr​


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Melbourne will give some serious competition to old rulers....this is going to be massive in future....!


----------



## lyonshall

OK having read basically the whole thread, and being a travel journalist (so I’ve visited basically all these cities)(and because I’m stuck in bed with a coronavirus - damn you Wuhan)

Here’s my top ten on sheer vertical impressiveness 

1 Shanghai 
2 (very close behind) NYC
3 Guangzhou (to my surprise)
4 Toronto (again a surprise)
5 HK
6 Shenzhen
7 Singapore 
8 London
9 Dubai (Just a bit false)
10 = KL = Chicago

However, to me a skyline isn’t just about soaring verticals from the last 100 years. It should be about the city holistically and historically, a great combination of gleaming new skyscrapers and ancient churches, of venerable palaces and Miesian towers. And in that respect London is very easily number 1, Paris a solid number 2, Moscow is edging up, and NYC/Shanghai/HK etc sink down considerably. 

And now I’m going to take some more tablets.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Interesting position. I am of the opinion that when rating a skyline you shouldn’t look at the city holistically, but just the skyline. After all, it’s “best skylines”, not “most attractive cities”. But your stance is totally fair, just not what I’m familiar with.


----------



## citysquared

lyonshall said:


> OK having read basically the whole thread, and being a travel journalist (so I’ve visited basically all these cities)(and because I’m stuck in bed with a coronavirus - damn you Wuhan)
> 
> Here’s my top ten on sheer vertical impressiveness
> 
> 1 Shanghai
> 2 (very close behind) NYC
> 3 Guangzhou (to my surprise)
> 4 Toronto (again a surprise)
> 5 HK
> 6 Shenzhen
> 7 Singapore
> 8 London
> 9 Dubai (Just a bit false)
> 10 = KL = Chicago
> 
> However, to me a skyline isn’t just about soaring verticals from the last 100 years. It should be about the city holistically and historically, a great combination of gleaming new skyscrapers and ancient churches, of venerable palaces and Miesian towers. And in that respect London is very easily number 1, Paris a solid number 2, Moscow is edging up, and NYC/Shanghai/HK etc sink down considerably.
> 
> And now I’m going to take some more tablets.




But then Chicago has far more historic skyscrapers and so does NYC than any other city, nothing to even mention in London, except St. Paul's in the vicinity of The City.


Get well soon.


----------



## citysquared

Hudson11 said:


> Dark modernist and Cor-ten steel towers project density and power like no other design. They're the ultimate filler for skylines. Chicago is probably the best example, but NYC has plenty, and Toronto probably has the biggest complex of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/td-tower/1211




well said, it is really about exuding mass that a scraper gets its impact, which then makes a skyline more impactful. I even find old 1930's scrapers that have not been cleaned, still caked in soot to be very impressive and a little spooky and ominous.


----------



## Niftbox

Shenzhen is China's most impressive skyline based on overall looks, it has Chicago's and somewhat New York's intimidating almost sinister look. If a skyline can portray strong feelings it is very impressive and belongs in top 5 world. Guangzhou doesn't have the vast skyline that feels imposing yet. I've also never been a big fan of Shanghai, can't point a finger on it, must be that uncanny valley, but it's still top 10 world for it's sheer scale.


----------



## Niftbox

I think Shenzhen looked better before they built Ping An Finance Centre and KK100 because those buildings bring your eyes up to the sky not the skyline. This picture is from way back in 2007 but I think it captures the sinister look of Shenzhen perfectly:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Ras al Khor Downtown Dubai by Christian Anschütz, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

lyonshall said:


> OK having read basically the whole thread, and being a travel journalist (so I’ve visited basically all these cities)(and because I’m stuck in bed with a coronavirus - damn you Wuhan)
> 
> Here’s my top ten on sheer vertical impressiveness
> 
> 1 Shanghai
> 2 (very close behind) NYC
> 3 Guangzhou (to my surprise)
> 4 Toronto (again a surprise)
> 5 HK
> 6 Shenzhen
> 7 Singapore
> 8 London
> 9 Dubai (Just a bit false)
> 10 = KL = Chicago
> 
> However, to me a skyline isn’t just about soaring verticals from the last 100 years. It should be about the city holistically and historically, a great combination of gleaming new skyscrapers and ancient churches, of venerable palaces and Miesian towers. And in that respect London is very easily number 1, Paris a solid number 2, Moscow is edging up, and NYC/Shanghai/HK etc sink down considerably.
> 
> And now I’m going to take some more tablets.


Speedy full recovery and take care!


----------



## elliot

Ditto - hope u get well. All that matters.

Ironically the Mies 4 towers in T.O. (plus one imitation) have just have endorsed this ridiculous Toronto as boxes nonsense, well past that. But we got 4 Mies... thankful.


----------



## isaidso

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Melbourne will give some serious competition to old rulers....this is going to be massive in future....!


Agree. It's going to muscle its way in over the next 10 years. They have a huge inventory of buildings in the pipeline. Melbourne's skyline is noticeably smaller than the one in Chicago and Toronto but it will increasingly be viewed as part of that grouping. 

Currently, there are really only 3 giant skylines outside Asia: New York, Chicago, and Toronto. Over the medium term (next 10-20 years), Melbourne will likely bump the number up to 4. I'm a big Melbourne fan but based on the data and how they're growing I think they'll get there. 

:apple:


----------



## isaidso

lyonshall said:


> OK having read basically the whole thread, and being a travel journalist (so I’ve visited basically all these cities)(and because I’m stuck in bed with a coronavirus - damn you Wuhan)
> 
> Here’s my top ten on sheer vertical impressiveness
> 
> 1 Shanghai
> 2 (very close behind) NYC
> 3 Guangzhou (to my surprise)
> 4 Toronto (again a surprise)
> 5 HK
> 6 Shenzhen
> 7 Singapore
> 8 London
> 9 Dubai (Just a bit false)
> 10 = KL = Chicago
> 
> However, to me a skyline isn’t just about soaring verticals from the last 100 years. It should be about the city holistically and historically, a great combination of gleaming new skyscrapers and ancient churches, of venerable palaces and Miesian towers. And in that respect London is very easily number 1, Paris a solid number 2, Moscow is edging up, and NYC/Shanghai/HK etc sink down considerably.
> 
> And now I’m going to take some more tablets.


London does have a lot of ancient churches and palaces but isn't that more of a city's urban fabric than part of a skyline? You can't see them unless you're in a city with a relatively small skyline. In the big skyline cities around the world you can't see their historic structures in the skyline because they're bounded on all sides by considerably larger newer buildings. They're there though. 

Another point is that skyscrapers look much much taller/bigger when they're placed in areas devoid of tall buildings. The contrast is visually impressive but it skews ones perception of things at the same time. If you place a 250m tower in a sea of 100-300m towers it will look like just another tower. It might get lost entirely. If you place it in a sea of 10-50m buildings it's going to look astonishingly tall. 

Get well.


----------



## isaidso

Niftbox said:


> I've also never been a big fan of Shanghai, can't point a finger on it, must be that uncanny valley, but it's still top 10 world for it's sheer scale.


Quantitatively Shanghai is a top 5 but it doesn't seem to captivate me either. I'm not sure why as it has many elements I usually find appealing (height, scale, setting, architecture, an iconic structure, etc). Despite being smaller I prefer Guangzhou.


----------



## Niftbox

isaidso said:


> Quantitatively Shanghai is a top 5 but it doesn't seem to captivate me either. I'm not sure why as it has many elements I usually find appealing (height, scale, setting, architecture, an iconic structure, etc). Despite being smaller I prefer Guangzhou.


Exactly, it's that uncanny valley. Trying to hone it down I believe it might be a clash of styles, it also feels like Shanghai is trying too hard to impress. I much prefer a messier NYC that just throws it all out there and doesn't go too far in any one direction. That and I prefer neo-classical, art deco over most styles unless they're done right.


----------



## citysquared

Niftbox said:


> Shenzhen is China's most impressive skyline based on overall looks, it has Chicago's and somewhat New York's intimidating almost sinister look. If a skyline can portray strong feelings it is very impressive and belongs in top 5 world. Guangzhou doesn't have the vast skyline that feels imposing yet. I've also never been a big fan of Shanghai, can't point a finger on it, must be that uncanny valley, but it's still top 10 world for it's sheer scale.


Now here's some scary scraper extruded boxes pics. Gives me vertigo.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Niftbox said:


> Shenzhen is China's most impressive skyline based on overall looks, *it has Chicago's and somewhat New York's intimidating almost sinister look.* If a skyline can portray strong feelings it is very impressive and belongs in top 5 world. Guangzhou doesn't have the vast skyline that feels imposing yet. I've also never been a big fan of Shanghai, can't point a finger on it, must be that uncanny valley, but it's still top 10 world for it's sheer scale.


"Intimidating and almost sinister look" - I love the description. Could not have said it better myself. IMO the view from the south is truly sinister... :cheers:


Hazy skyline. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

The trees and park kind of kill the 'intimidating' factor but if you chopped that off I agree, and if the Hancock building was in there I would agree even more.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Here are different views kay:


NH0A1559[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


NH0A1130[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


NH0A0894[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


Chicago Harbor Lighthouse by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

Man, that third picture down the lighting is just perfect. I mean, just look at it! those shadows!!


----------



## Scion

QalzimCity said:


> People were bashing Dubai left and right in the past decade for both its non-conventional architectures and urban lay-out (nonuniformity skylines). But now, it looks like more and more cities start taking the same path Dubai had already taken. Even some of the most old-school cities in Europe (ie: London, Moscow) and also New York start jumping on the bandwagon today. The recipe seems to be working fine in differentiating themselves from their closest competitions. I think people were well past the era where uniformity, symmetricality and too little too much organized city be the dominating factors already.


The sheer size of Dubai's insane skyline alone can already blow everyone else out of the water. Its unapologetic, outspoken style is just icing and cherry on the cake.


----------



## Joakim3

Scion said:


> The sheer size of Dubai's insane skyline alone can already blow everyone else out of the water. Its unapologetic, outspoken style is just icing and cherry on the cake.



While I agree Dubai’s skyline is outspoken and I appreciate them for it, to say its “largest” when NYC & HK still exist is a stretch lol

Both have a Miami’s worth of skyscrapers over Dubai and are in another dimension in terms of density/infill that give skyline their bulk


----------



## Skyscraper nerd

Joakim3 said:


> While I agree Dubai’s skyline is outspoken and I appreciate them for it, to say its “largest” when NYC & HK still exist is a stretch lol
> 
> Both have a Miami’s worth of skyscrapers over Dubai and are in another dimension in terms of density/infill that give skyline their bulk


Just infilling one place of the cities dosen't translate to beauty nor dose bulkness and infact that method is inferior and outdated. Lets compare HK and New York to Dubai and Shenzhen. 

HK and New York have one giant cluster in the city that is inter-linked meaning they have technically one giant city center where as Dubai and Shenzhen have 3 big city centers or you can say 3 cities within 1 city which is basically 3 big clusters in the city instead of just one. Downtown/B-Bay/SZRoad 1st city center, Marina/Jumeriah lake towers 2nd CC and Dubai creek habour as the 3rd CC which means 3 big clusters in the city. In Shenzhen you have Nanshan as the 1st CC, Futian as the 2nd CC and Luohu as the 3rd CC. 

It's not necessary for anyone to go to the downtown but instead they can go to their closest downtown of the 3 and this also stops density issues, traffic congestion, and huge crowds over swimming each other on the walkways in the CC. NYC and HK are both modern cities but not the cities of the future. Dubai and SZ are just way superior in everyway of shape in there infrastructure from top to bottom, skyscraper design and everything else. When you look at both cities you can tell that NYC and HK are cities of today and yesterday where as Dubai and Shenzhen are cities of tomorrow. 

*SHENZHEN*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Infinity City #10 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


Infinity City #09 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


Storm Approaching by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

Joakim3 said:


> While I agree Dubai’s skyline is outspoken and I appreciate them for it, to say its “largest” when NYC & HK still exist is a stretch lol
> 
> Both have a Miami’s worth of skyscrapers over Dubai and are in another dimension in terms of density/infill that give skyline their bulk


Dubai currently has *30 supertalls* built and T/O, which is 5 times the amount to Hong Kong, and is roughly equal to the total number of supertalls in the entire US of A. 

To not think Dubai's size is miles ahead of everyone else is either very ignorant or very disillusioned, or both.

In terms of 200m+ buildings, there are currently 110 of them total in Dubai, which is just slightly less than NYC and slightly more than Hong Kong.


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By* c啟林。*from 500px.com






























By *Apaul* from 500px.com












By *Apaul* from 500px.com










































​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Apaul* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


*Lize New CBD is taking shape (SW Beijing)*
*Lize New CBD* is a new CBD in *Fengtai District*, SW Beijing.
Beijing's other CBD(s) are:
*Chaoyang CBD* (or *Beijing CBD*, East Beijing), 
*Wangjing CBD* (NE Beijing), 
*Zhongguancun CBD* (NW Beijing) 
and *Beijing Financial Street* (Inner West Beijing).

By *Alice Hu* from 500px.com


















*Beijing Wangjing New CBD (NE Beijing) *

By *咖啡泡面* from 500px.com

















*Beijing Chaoyang CBD (East Beijing)*

By *电竞中山桥一霸* from 500px.com



















By *寻梦男孩SeekingDream* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## Niftbox

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^I also have my personal issues with the chinese government, but for me that doesn't change the fact that their skylines are amazing. Also that there aren't historical buildings is no wonder if you consider that the city just celebrated its 40th birthday.
> But after all rating skylines is subjective and depends on personal taste and of course the skylines of New York, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Chicago, Guangzhou, Kuala Lumpur, Mumbai... are also amazing looking and I can relate if one of those is your favourite.
> Shenzhen just happenes to be my personal favourite because I love to watch it grow and develop and I love how big it is. For me it looks like it has been taken straight out of a science fiction movie and I find that fascinating especially if you consider that it will get more and more epic in the future.
> But of course if you are into historical buildings or density New York beats Shenzhen by far!


I don't think NYC lacks in futurism at all compared to Shenzhen, it has a mix of historical neo-classical and futuristic skyscrapers, it's also the birth place of the super thin super tall tower which is I think the most futuristic looking. And that's why I rank it number 1, it has the density, size, character, charm, history and futurism. Shenzhen is number 2 though for its Blade Runner appeal.

1. New York City (and surrounding metro)
2. Shenzhen
3. Hong Kong
4. Chicago
5. (Still deciding) *feel free to help me on this one* I'm thinking Panama City/Melbourne or something in that range


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Sure, New York has some of the best futuristic skyscrapers!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Niftbox said:


> 1. New York City (and surrounding metro)
> 2. Shenzhen
> 3. Hong Kong
> 4. Chicago
> 5. (Still deciding) *feel free to help me on this one* I'm thinking Panama City/Melbourne or something in that range


This list is fine but I'd put Shanghai in 2nd place to complete the top 5.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^ I agree

And Guangzhou with Chicago


----------



## Niftbox

Not a fan of cities with over the top clashing architecture so that axes Dubai, Shanghai, Guangzhou and a few others. I really like Panama City, it's a big underdog and really impressive. The only problem is Panama City too has some architecture I am not a big fan of but not to the extend of the other cities, so Melbourne might be #5.

Nah I take it back Guangzhou is cool, welcome to #5 Guangzhou!! :cheers:

1. New York City (and surrounding metro)
2. Shenzhen
3. Hong Kong
4. Chicago
5. Guangzhou


----------



## Yellow Fever

I agree Shanghai has a few skyscrapers are quite tacky to my liking but the twisted dragon mega tall Shanghai tower is really something.


----------



## Jay

Yellow Fever said:


> I agree Shanghai has a few skyscrapers are quite tacky to my liking but the twisted dragon mega tall Shanghai tower is really something.


Shanghai Tower is pretty cool in itself but it overpowered two of my favorite skyscrapers on the planet (SWFC and Jin Mao).


----------



## A Chicagoan

little universe said:


> *Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
> 
> Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By *Apaul* from 500px.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




*Finally, all 11 super talks in 1 picture!*
Edit: LOL my phones autocorrect. I meant supertalls


----------



## Skyscraper nerd

Niftbox said:


> I don't think NYC lacks in futurism at all compared to Shenzhen, it has a mix of historical neo-classical and futuristic skyscrapers, it's also the birth place of the super thin super tall tower which is I think the most futuristic looking. And that's why I rank it number 1, it has the density, size, character, charm, history and futurism. Shenzhen is number 2 though for its Blade Runner appeal.
> 
> 1. New York City (and surrounding metro)
> 2. Shenzhen
> 3. Hong Kong
> 4. Chicago
> 5. (Still deciding) *feel free to help me on this one* I'm thinking Panama City/Melbourne or something in that range


Chicago as top 4? Thats a bit over the top choice. Chicago is to rusty to even make top 10. The skyscrapers in Chicago are ancient


----------



## QalzimCity

Chicago is very fine like an old champagne! Old and very beautiful. I really don't think anyone can hardly lists down atleast 10 other cities that are more beautiful than Chicago to put it out from the Top10.. Wuhan? No. Melbourne? Also No. Singapore? No. Tokyo? No (well, this city just missed the opportunity by not having a massive focal point CBD despite of its strong potential, their landmarks are scattered everywhere), Doha? No. Bangkok? No. Mumbai and Panama? Certainly NO. Even in my personal Top 10, Chicago comes quite ahead better than the other great cities like Toronto, Kuala Lumpur and Chongqing. But I do have to agree, Top 4 was a bit over


----------



## A Chicagoan

Skyscraper nerd said:


> Chicago as top 4? Thats a bit over the top choice. Chicago is to rusty to even make top 10. The skyscrapers in Chicago are ancient


But they're good. Chicago's 6 supertalls from decades past all have simple, timeless designs . . . a lot of Asian skyscrapers age much faster in my opinion. I'm not very optimistic about Vista Tower though, to be honest.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr


Chicago IL 12.26.2019 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


The Recycle by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr









East view from Greektown by Kevin Sturm, on Flickr









Gotham City by brightledge photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Skyscraper nerd said:


> Chicago as top 4? Thats a bit over the top choice. Chicago is to rusty to even make top 10. The skyscrapers in Chicago are ancient


Yea, even as a Chicago fanatic I say top 5 may be a stretch these days, but top 10 definitely. Even scale wise it's one of the few cities with five ~350 meter buildings. 

Ancient doesn't mean bad though, plus I think a lot of new upcoming buildings will balance it out. :cheers:

I think Juan Paulo's pictures prove my point


----------



## JuanPaulo

Skyscraper nerd said:


> Chicago as top 4? Thats a bit over the top choice. Chicago is to rusty to even make top 10. The skyscrapers in Chicago are ancient


Not only would I put it in the top 10, to me it is still the #1. I can almost say New York has surpassed Chicago with the new midtown slim supertalls that have broken the plateau, but to me Chicago still holds on to the #1 spot thanks to Vista and One Chicago Square (U/C). There are other interesting projects coming up in Chicago as well. Chicago is about quality not quantity these days. I have seen all my top 10 skylines in person except Shanghai and Dubai and none have evoked such feeling of awe and grandeur as Chicago. :heart:

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Hong Kong
4. Shenzhen
5. Shanghai

6. Guangzhou
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Dubai
9. Toronto
10. San Francisco


----------



## Yellow Fever

The massive Sear Tower still look awesome but my favorite one is actually the Trump Tower.


----------



## Jay

JuanPaulo said:


> Not only would I put it in the top 10, to me it is still the #1. I can almost say New York has surpassed Chicago with the new midtown slim supertalls that have broken the plateau, but to me Chicago still holds on to the #1 spot thanks to Vista and One Chicago Square (U/C). There are other interesting projects coming up in Chicago as well. Chicago is about quality not quantity these days. I have seen all my top 10 skylines in person except Shanghai and Dubai and none have evoked such feeling of awe and grandeur as Chicago. :heart:
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. New York
> 3. Hong Kong
> 4. Shenzhen
> 5. Shanghai
> 
> 6. Guangzhou
> 7. Kuala Lumpur
> 8. Dubai
> 9. Toronto
> 10. San Francisco


Agreed, while Chicago isn't the biggest or tallest anymore it's by no means small, and its incredible beauty (natural and otherwise) makes up for it. Even scale wise it probably still makes the top 10 cut, let alone aesthetics. Can't wait to see it in 5-10 years :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago did get push back a few spots on the top 10 by the new kids on the block from Asia, it used to be number 2 in the world only behind NYC but as many of you have said its skyline is still great and if it keeps up the new developments, it might get back to the top ranking in the near future.


----------



## QalzimCity

Niftbox said:


> Hey Chicagoan can you explain why you think Toronto/Guangzhou has a better skyline than NYC?


Simple. It's his list..


----------



## appetitefordestructi

NYC and Chicago are easily N1 and N2 imo.Im not a huge fan of asian skylines...

Shanghai has few great buildings and Guandzou is Chinas best skyline imo..but Shenzen is so overrated - 2 big buildings that looks the same surrounded by an ocean of commie blocks...Hong Kong is pretty much the same.

Dubai hurts my eyes.....i hate these atroucios buildings...i just really dislike the majority of Asia "futuristic" skyscrapers,they really age very fast and very badly .
I prefer Toronto and Australia skylines WAY MORE than Asias


----------



## dendenden

Joakim3 said:


> It's no different than NYC being 99% 5-6 story brick apartment buildings or row homes so I don't see you're point and this is coming from a person who's immediate family is from NYC.
> 
> Again what Hong Kong lacks in architectural diversity it makes up for in sheer scope/size and it's unique geographic setting.


I think HK looks cool and it's setting is unparalleled! But to say it blows NYC out of the water is absurd. That's all.


----------



## QalzimCity

appetitefordestructi said:


> NYC and Chicago are easily N1 and N2 imo.Im not a huge fan of asian skylines...
> 
> Shanghai has few great buildings and Guandzou is Chinas best skyline imo..but Shenzen is so overrated - 2 big buildings that looks the same surrounded by an ocean of commie blocks...Hong Kong is pretty much the same.
> 
> Dubai hurts my eyes.....i hate these atroucios buildings...i just really dislike the majority of Asia "futuristic" skyscrapers,they really age very fast and very badly .
> I prefer Toronto and Australia skylines WAY MORE than Asias


^^Atleast try learn how to spell Sydney correctly the same way you spotlessly spelled all the NA cities.

"A lot of Americans don't understand there's lots of other countries"-James Corden



appetitefordestructi said:


> 1.New York
> 2.Chicago
> 3.Shanghai
> 4.Toronto
> 5.Guagzhou
> 6.Melbourne
> 7.San Francisco
> 8.London
> 9.Hong Kong
> 10.Sidney


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DSC_8005 by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


DSC_8056 by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

QalzimCity said:


> "A lot of Americans don't understand there's lots of other countries"-James Corden


Guy has 5 different countries in his top 10 list and you quote that Americans don't know there's lots of countries?


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> Chicago by BartShore, on Flickr


Is this Evanston?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Nope, still firmly in Chicago. In fact, the tall gray blotchy skyscraper in the foreground, the 162-meter Park Place Tower, is the tallest building in Chicago outside of the main cluster. You rarely see the Evanston skyline together with Downtown Chicago. It's almost six miles north of the small cluster in that photo.



Niftbox said:


> Hey Chicagoan can you explain why you think Toronto/Guangzhou has a better skyline than NYC?


Sure. I know many of you won't accept my reason, but I think New York doesn't look very organized, for lack of a better word. It's a bunch of buildings of all different styles all thrown together, and while they're each great individually, and it looks impressive, it doesn't feel right.



It doesn't look right to my Chicagoan eyes, that prefer a nice linear line with waves rolling across the tops of the buildings. Interestingly, Chicago, Toronto, and Guangzhou all feature this wave feature. In Chicago, we have a peak at the Sears Tower, then it goes down and comes back up at the Aon Center, and Trump Tower, then goes back down and comes back up at the John Hancock Center. A three-crested wave formation.

Toronto has a peak at the CN Center, goes down a bit at First Canadian Place and Scotia Plaza, goes down a bit more but comes up at Aura, then goes down and comes back up at Yorkville. Another nice three-peaked wave.

Guangzhou has a peak at the Canton Tower, then it goes down a bit to the CTF Center and IFC, then it goes down a bit more but comes back up for the CITIC Tower.


I hope this explanation satisfies you.


----------



## isaidso

Btw, it's 'Yorkville' not 'Yorktown'.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Whoops! My bad.


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> By 100m+ buildings I believe it's already top 10. :hmm:


How can it be in the top ten when there is Shanghai, New York, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Wuhan, Hong Kong, Chengdu, Changsha, Shenyang, Seoul, Singapore, Mumbai, Dubai etc. ? They all have more than 350 +100m (30 floor) buildings. Ditto on Jakarta, KL, Bangkok, Tokyo, Moscow but most likely they have over 350 +100m too.


----------



## Niftbox

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Nope, still firmly in Chicago. In fact, the tall gray blotchy skyscraper in the foreground, the 162-meter Park Place Tower, is the tallest building in Chicago outside of the main cluster. You rarely see the Evanston skyline together with Downtown Chicago. It's almost six miles north of the small cluster in that photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I know many of you won't accept my reason, but I think New York doesn't look very organized, for lack of a better word. It's a bunch of buildings of all different styles all thrown together, and while they're each great individually, and it looks impressive, it doesn't feel right.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look right to my Chicagoan eyes, that prefer a nice linear line with waves rolling across the tops of the buildings. Interestingly, Chicago, Toronto, and Guangzhou all feature this wave feature. In Chicago, we have a peak at the Sears Tower, then it goes down and comes back up at the Aon Center, and Trump Tower, then goes back down and comes back up at the John Hancock Center. A three-crested wave formation.
> 
> Toronto has a peak at the CN Center, goes down a bit at First Canadian Place and Scotia Plaza, goes down a bit more but comes up at Aura, then goes down and comes back up at Yorkville. Another nice three-peaked wave.
> 
> Guangzhou has a peak at the Canton Tower, then it goes down a bit to the CTF Center and IFC, then it goes down a bit more but comes back up for the CITIC Tower.
> 
> 
> I hope this explanation satisfies you.


I am the opposite, a skyline that plateaus or is predictable is a negative for me. Besides, NYC downtown has a nice peak you're looking for, mid-town is probably the spot you hate. None of the large cities are that wavey, they all have their share of randomness and drop offs.


----------



## Abhishek901

saiho said:


> How can it be in the top ten when there is Shanghai, New York, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Wuhan, Hong Kong, Chengdu, Changsha, Shenyang, Seoul, Singapore, Mumbai, Dubai etc. ? They all have more than 350 +100m (30 floor) buildings. Ditto on Jakarta, KL, Bangkok, Tokyo, Moscow but most likely they have over 350 +100m too.


According to this article, Toronto was ranked 8th in 100+ m buildings category. Not sure how accurate or recent this data is.

Link - https://www.archdaily.com/869789/which-cities-have-the-most-skyscrapers


----------



## isaidso

saiho said:


> How can it be in the top ten when there is Shanghai, New York, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Wuhan, Hong Kong, Chengdu, Changsha, Shenyang, Seoul, Singapore, Mumbai, Dubai etc. ? They all have more than 350 +100m (30 floor) buildings. Ditto on Jakarta, KL, Bangkok, Tokyo, Moscow but most likely they have over 350 +100m too.


Data on Chinese cities seems to be all over the place so I won't comment on those other than to say Shanghai, Shenzhen, and Hong Kong certainly have more. A quick data search for the cities you listed (+ Chicago) shows the following. If the databases are wrong, they're wrong, but that's all one has to go by. As you can see below, it's problematic.


*100m+ Built*

New York: 824
Hong Kong: 781
Shanghai: 750
Bangkok: 739
Tokyo: 481
Dubai: 399
Chicago: 328
Seoul: 296
*Toronto:* 269 - 305 (depending on what boundaries one uses)
Guangzhou: 259
Mumbai: 245
Singapore: 242
Kuala Lumpur: 236
Shenzhen: 230 
Chongqing: 228
Jakarta: 226
Moscow : 145
Chengdu: 81
Wuhan: 79 
Shenyang: 69
Changsha: 33


----------



## saiho

Abhishek901 said:


> According to this article, Toronto was ranked 8th in 100+ m buildings category. Not sure how accurate or recent this data is.
> 
> Link - https://www.archdaily.com/869789/which-cities-have-the-most-skyscrapers


It lists Emporis as the source. So all credibility on the counts of non Anglo-Saxon or Germanic cities is gone. They only accept German and English news sources. 



isaidso said:


> Data on Chinese cities seems to be all over the place so I won't comment on those other than to say Shanghai, Shenzhen, and Hong Kong certainly have more. A quick data search for the non-Chinese cities you listed suggests you're not correct. If the databases are wrong, they're wrong, but that's all one has to go by. As you can see below, it's problematic.


There is a huge issue with undercounting in East and South East Asia. Anyone who has seen pictures of Chongqing, Guangzhou, Chengdu and Wuhan would know they handily exceed 350 buildings over +100m. I'll let the ASEAN formers enlighten us on the #'s of buildings in their cities. I suspect there is severe undercounting over there too. How is there room in the top 10 when the field is so crowded? NB: +150m counts on CTBUH are higher than the +100m counts you have provided for some cities. :lol:hno::lol:hno:


----------



## A Chicagoan

Niftbox said:


> I am the opposite, a skyline that plateaus or is predictable is a negative for me. Besides, NYC downtown has a nice peak you're looking for, mid-town is probably the spot you hate. None of the large cities are that wavey, they all have their share of randomness and drop offs.


You are right, I have no problem with Downtown, it has a nice peak as well as lots of very tall and very visible and impactful old skyscrapers. The only thing is that's it's too small to compete against Chicago, Guangzhou, and Toronto alone.


----------



## Niftbox

Eh, mid-town will grown on you.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The king of all skylines

A Full-City Panorama Of New York City by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## Niftbox

Yeah that ^ shows just how much bigger mid-town is to downtown.


----------



## Hudson11

crazy thing is, neither are that big at all. Just dense and tall.


----------



## QalzimCity

A Chicagoan said:


> You are right, I have no problem with Downtown, it has a nice peak as well as lots of very tall and very visible and impactful old skyscrapers. The only thing is that's it's too small to compete against Chicago, Guangzhou, and Toronto alone.


Yup, New York needs both its downtown, middletown, Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx and even Jersey to stay as the King. Middletown alone can't stand a chance facing Chicago or Toronto in NA league, let alone to compete with Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Dubai or Guangzhou on the global scale


----------



## Niftbox

Hudson11 said:


> crazy thing is, neither are that big at all. Just dense and tall.


Dude couldn't even get the entire skyline in a massive panorama from the best angle while also showing the most detail of each building as possible. I'd like to know what qualifies as big to you .


----------



## Joakim3

Niftbox said:


> Dude couldn't even get the entire skyline in a massive panorama from the best angle while also showing the most detail of each building as possible. I'd like to know what qualifies as big to you .


Chicago's skyline is larger than the NYC's Financial District + DT Brooklyn + Queens City with _room to spare_.

Dubai's main skyline (excluding the Marina) would stretch all the way from Battery Park to the ESB.

The Hong Kong Island side of HK's skyline is an unimpeded *8 mile* wall of skyscrapers/supertalls.

Each of NYC's skylines are _geographically_ tiny (relative to big mega cities). What they lack in horizontal spread they make up for it in sheer verticality and density which is what gives NYC it's such distinctive look.


----------



## Joakim3

QalzimCity said:


> Yup, New York needs both its downtown, middletown, Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx and even Jersey to stay as the King. Middletown alone can't stand a chance facing Chicago or Toronto in NA league, let alone to compete with Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Dubai or Guangzhou on the global scale


Let me stop you there for a second lol.

By +150m building count... Midtown is over _twice_ the size of Toronto. Toronto is roughly the size of lower Manhattan lol.

Chicago & Guangzhou were larger than Midtown *before* it when on it's supertall binger these last two decades. Midtown has 13 of NYC's 15 Supertalls now.

You quite literally have to go to HK or Dubai to find a larger skyline cluster than Midtown.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR
*








by WEI









By MARIAN


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Pride by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


Chicago's Lakefront Winter 2019 (8) by BartShore, on Flickr


Drone View, Belmont Harbor in Chicago by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


Chicago from 400 AGL by Thomas V, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*Chicago remind me to Melbourne*









Flickr Member Baggie Weave - https://www.flickr.com/photos/baggieweave/49408287877


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Sunset and Cityscape of Shanghai, by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Panorama of the skyline of Shanghai urban by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Shanghai Towers by Brady Cloud, on Flickr









Shanghai by Natalie Hora, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

This is why NYC is my constant #1.









https://500px.com/photo/3725058/Man...=referral&utm_campaign=embed&utm_content=mweb
Midtown Manhattan, "Manhattanhenge".
The twice yearly phenomenon when the setting sun aligns perfectly with the East-West street grids direction. The "canyons" of buildings lining the streets, the depth of the blocks; no city comes close in showing its compact density of buildings. You can sense the "heftiness" of the cluster dimensions as opposed to some others where the buildings are just strung along a line like irregular picket fence.

This is an older picture, I wish this late May and mid July, someone could take pictures at the different streets and post them here.


----------



## citysquared

The quintessential prerequisite for any truly great skyscraper city is the experience we have at the ground...and by that I mean canyons. You gotta have canyons, lots of canyons in the core with few gaps.


----------



## elliot

*"to some others where the buildings are just strung along a line like irregular picket fence"*

Methinks the picket fence is Dubai. Astonishing number of supertalls and skycrapers, many/most built along Sheikh Zayed Road. 

Chicago can be captured in a good shot, NYC/Manhattan can't. As Kadzman's pic suggests, the massive base density (before adding towers) of the city is simply incredible. In a typical wide aerial shot of Manhattan, the base (sometimes even 20-40 storeys) is not captured. Because the camera has to start its zoom from so far away.

Just sayin' the obvious... the island skyline is so big and so long and so dense in built form that only a series of slices can hint at what the pic above suggests.

So I guess a "tourist" pov (like my half dozen visits) would help. Go to Chicago and go to New York. Report back. ;-)


----------



## elliot

dbl post


----------



## dendenden

Let's just cover the world in skyscrapers so we can stop arguing about which city has the best skyline!


----------



## isaidso

saiho said:


> There is a huge issue with undercounting in East and South East Asia. Anyone who has seen pictures of Chongqing, Guangzhou, Chengdu and Wuhan would know they handily exceed 350 buildings over +100m. I'll let the ASEAN formers enlighten us on the #'s of buildings in their cities.


I agree 100% that there's huge under counting but disagree that you can tell from photos that Chongqing, Guangzhou, Chengdu, and Wuhan handily exceed 350 100m+ buildings. They look similar to KL in size and they have less than 250. So my conclusion was based on data available + looking at LOTS of photos of these cities. Like I said, if it's wrong it's wrong but it's not like I jumped to some conclusion without looking into it.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pride by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


Great find. What park is that?


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pride by Erik Wolf, on Flickr


Great find. What park is that? It's great how Western cities light up their skylines for Pride and other celebrations.


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> I agree 100% that there's huge under counting but disagree that you can tell from photos that Chongqing, Guangzhou, Chengdu, and Wuhan handily exceed 350 100m+ buildings. They look similar to KL in size and they have less than 250. So my conclusion was based on data available + looking at LOTS of photos of these cities. Like I said, if it's wrong it's wrong but it's not like I jumped to some conclusion without looking into it.


KL has lot of high quality landmark type skyscrapers and highrises but vast majority of of the metro region is townhomes and shophouses, making highrises there look even higher. Chongqing everyone lives in apartment buildings, commonly exceeding 25 floors. So how can Chonqqing have the same footprint and number of +100m?

Also this. The buildings in the far back range from 25-40 floors in height. I love KL, it is a top 10 skyline in my books but it is not the same footprint as Chongqing. Vertical height is a different story for KL.



little universe said:


> By *张坤琨* from 500px.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *melissa mj liu* from 500px.com









By *勇敢的morty* from 500px.com









By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com









By *涼凉の 湯* from 500px.com









By *不知所云的推杆* from 500px.com









By *公海舞王Amagi* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *MaxWell* from 500px.com









By *pelen97* from 500px.com









By *Allen Yao* from 500px.com









By *spongebobsdy* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## QalzimCity

Ouuuhh.. Thank You Little Universe. Finally the pic of Shanghai that gives it justice. This is why Shanghai stays as one of my Top 3


----------



## A Chicagoan

Now if the cut off was 100 meters, there would be all sorts of cities, like Philadelphia, Buenos Aires, Kansas City, Akron, etc. that had skyscrapers before 1950.


----------



## isaidso

In Canada there were only 3 cities with 100m+ buildings finished before 1950: Montreal, Toronto, and Vancouver. Regarding KL, it's really starting to fill in. My criticism had always been how spread out the buildings were but now it's looking quite tightly packed.


----------



## Sukhumvit

isaidso said:


> Good effort. Did you end up with the same result you had before? If not, do you think it was previous bias, that you left out some criteria, that there problems with your methodology, or a combination of these things?


I built the statistics with the list of the Top 10 skylines, updated by Skyscraper nerd.
Of course, it's not perfect. Already a factor 3 exist between Hong Kong (390 skyscrapers) and Chicago (125 skyscrapers)… If I include more cities the factor will go up. I could do a 15 cities ranking but I'm too lazy.
I could take "Modernity" for criteria for example – it's true that it's difficult to say what exactly mean "modernity" in context of skyline. I prefered to use "History" because it's a good indication of diversity and variety of skyscrapers.
And like Dubai_Boy said Dubai lost 20 years only for a 1 meter tower.
It's difficult to find a good objective criteria.
Another exemple : in "Landscapes" category I could give 1 point for city who have a communication/observation tower (Tokyo, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Kuala Lumpur). It gives a nice focal point.
Anyway, my personnal feelings are very different of the results I found here.

I read my dashboard like these (points/ranking are only indications)
Tier 1 : Hong Kong, New York
Tier 2 : Dubai, Shenzhen
Tier 3 : Chicago, Shanghai, Tokyo
Tier 4 : Guangzhou, Kuala Lumpur, Chongqing


----------



## -Corey-

Dubai on history? LOL even LA, SF and Seattle should be there before Dubai even on landscape.


----------



## Kadzman

-Corey- said:


> Dubai on history? LOL even LA, SF and Seattle should be there before Dubai even on landscape.


Only these ten cities with the highest number of buildings over 150 metres and above were ranked by other factors. Then their respective scores for each factor considered are totalled for the best skyline rankings.


----------



## saiho

Sukhumvit said:


> say what exactly mean "modernity" in context of skyline. I prefered to use "History" because it's a good indication of diversity and variety of skyscrapers.
> And like Dubai_Boy said Dubai lost 20 years only for a 1 meter tower.
> It's difficult to find a good objective criteria.


You could use some distribution equation for time of completion. A city with a even completion of +150m over an extremely long period of time would be a 5 (eg New York and Chicago) but Shenzhen and Dubai would get penalized for essentially building everything in the last 20 years. Same for an American city that has some Gothic or Art deco but has built nothing in the past 40 years.



Sukhumvit said:


> Another exemple : in "Landscapes" category I could give 1 point for city who have a communication/observation tower (Tokyo, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Kuala Lumpur). It gives a nice focal point.
> Anyway, my personnal feelings are very different of the results I found here.


Shenzhen has mountains and an ocean that would make it a 3. Chongqing has hills and a peninsula maybe make it a 2 (1 for river and 1 for half island)? Desert should not be a plus in the Landscapes catagory as they do not enhance or detract from a skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

In terms of landscapes I find Tokyo and Dubai to be on the bottom of the list while I would rate Chicago (lake) and Chongqing (mountains, river, peninsula) and Shenzhen (mountains, bay) much higher.


----------



## saiho

I gave it some thought and most likely you could use some linear regression over a data set of completions per year. A high +ve or -ve slope regression would mean a less diverse skyline and a low slope regression would mean a very diverse skyline. 

I took timeline data from CTBUH to give a view of what it could look like.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


url=https://flic.kr/p/2ipLDhW]Blue to Gold...[/url] by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr









... Sunset ... by STGT GERMANY, on Flickr









Dubai Skyline by Niall McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Skylines/cities satire.*

*Chicago as a person:*









*NY:*


----------



## Kadzman

^^I have always thought Chicago skyline looks pretty while NYC handsome. Something delicate about Chicago as opposed to NYC ruggedness.


----------



## RokasLT

Kadzman said:


> ^^I have always thought Chicago skyline looks pretty while NYC handsome. Something delicate about Chicago as opposed to NYC ruggedness.


CH looks to me, more classy (minimalistic), with more potential, NY looks to me, more extravagant and shiny.


----------



## ushahid

RokasLT said:


> *Skylines/cities satire.*
> 
> *Chicago as a person:*
> 
> 
> *NY:*
> G]


*Dubai*
http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/caljr2005_ronnie.html









*NYC*

front double biceps pose of arnold schwarzenegger by David Trigueros, on Flickr

*Chicago*
https://www.frankzane.com/shop/1978-desert/










here is my comparison

*Dubai* is new and BIG but not appealing to eyes. it is missing the esthetics.
*NYC* is huge and like a pioneer with some esthetics.
*Chicago* is an old pioneer too with most beautiful physique of all 3.


----------



## Yellow Fever

While HK

Untitled Session1406 1 by Stephen Wong, on Flickr


Shanghai

5 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Tokyo

Beautiful girls by Massimo Melis, on Flickr

Don't ask me why I used these images, just enjoy.


----------



## Kadzman

You guys are killing me. :lol:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina - Dubai by HarveyDxb, on Flickr


Dubai downtown during Blue Hour by patuffel, on Flickr


Dubai Marina Skyline by Christian Anschütz, on Flickr


Dubai Skyline by DRC, on Flickr


La Mer Beach by Attila Boros, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Chongqing's landscape should be way high, it's basically skyscrapers carved into steep mountainsides, which is why it's absolutely riddled with bridges, 
tunnels, escalators, walkways, monorails, light rail, cable cars, zip wires and streets in the sky.






























































x


----------



## the spliff fairy

Oh and THIS

https://i.imgur.com/QAiSvQa.gifv


----------



## the spliff fairy

Also Shenzhen, don't forget it's on the coast and is also a beach city







































Not to mention the multiple mountains - it shares the same topography as Hong Kong


----------



## ElViejoReino

3 last post........

NY... impressive!
Shenzhen... totally amazing!!
Chicago... the perfection!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


IMG_6907 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


The Moon Over NYC by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


The Exchange 106 by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia Panaromic View by YellowEggBro, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur Cityscape by Mohamad Anwar Desa, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

City of empty freeways

City Highs by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I thought it was because of coronavirus, but that photo is from two years ago.


----------



## Scion

*Dubai* :drool::drool:

Simply Dubai sunset, at dubai creek harbour. A BEAUTY by YOUSIF Leica M10 P, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Breaking of the day by William Chu, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


West Kowloon & Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


It's SUMMER! by William Chu, on Flickr


SHINING by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

One more of *New York City* (and Jersey City in this case too).


Manhattan 2 by Janusz Sitko, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

the Mannahata Mountains


The Manhattan Skyline by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

Sorry for this oversized photo but *Dubai* :drool::drool:









https://flic.kr/p/2iESnV6


----------



## Hudson11

any particular reason why the tallest tower in Dubai Marina is just sitting empty?


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Peak -08385 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR.
NOT THE BEST BUT ONE OF THE BEST*











Credit to: Dato Aliff Alex


----------



## Scion

Hudson11 said:


> any particular reason why the tallest tower in Dubai Marina is just sitting empty?


The developer Sheffield ran out of money when this tower was 98% complete (the state that you see it in right now). Currently no lender is willing to provide any more loans to them. I'm not sure whether if all the off-plan floor space have already been sold, but even if there are any unsold ones, I'm sure no investor would dare touch it with a 10 meter pole. Sheffield has tried to sell the entire project to a new developer but to no avail as well. So it's stuck there just like Pentominium and Marina 106. :nuts::nuts:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


----------



## Scion

*Dubai *🤤🤤🤤









photo source: 500px


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen








*


----------



## Scion

Mystical *Dubai








*
photo source: 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Boo! Where’s the grass?


----------



## isaidso

I know. I expected to see photos of well manicured grass.


----------



## QalzimCity

You guys are hilarious lol


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA








Photo Copyright widiatmoko widi atmoko (@di_widi) • Instagram photos and videos*


----------



## QalzimCity

*Kuala Lumpur*








*Kuala Lumpur During Movement Restriction Order-MRO (semi lockdown) due to Covid19 Pandemic*






Nona Nanda






PacificBaiku

*Stay safe everyone. Stay strong! StayAtHome!*


----------



## Dubai_Boy

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Boo! Where’s the grass?


Being smoked in the Ghat majilis :>


----------



## A Chicagoan

I agree that skylines should have a clear "center of gravity", as you say, but some spread-out skylines like Hong Kong are impressive just because of how many buildings they are and how much area they cover. In cases like these, not having a center of gravity becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Hailaga

*Guangzhou, China*

Canton（Guangzhou） by Well Lee, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

Click to enlarge:








Credit: FC


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

2019.10.16__HK-662757_Hong Kong (von vandtanger)_01 by Andrea Will, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Hong Kong Vertigo by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*

A Treasured Island by Narayanan Murali, on Flickr


----------



## jchk

Ah there seems to be an abundance of Hong Kong photos on this page already, but here are a couple more recent ones taken by yours truly (all three are from today):

























Edit: just wanted to add two I took the day after publishing the post:
This one shows the entire Kowloon skyline with two of Hong Kong island's clusters (Central and Quarry Bay):








And this one shows how mind-bogglingly dense Central is compared to its environs:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^The last one is spectacular. I love it.


----------



## QalzimCity

HK is king. Love the first one


----------



## JBsam

Gorgeous


----------



## Scion

*Dubai







*
Source: 500px

*







*
Source: 500px

*







*
Source: 500px

*







*
Source: 500px


----------



## mw123

*Sydney*


----------



## JBsam

I know that it will be an unpopular opinion, but I very much dislike Dubai's skyline. While I appreciate the level of development that the city has seen over the last decades, skyline wise, it is not within my favorites.


----------



## Yellow Fever

k, one more from HK I promise. 

DJI by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

Still, i am confuse when someone expressed him self with "I Am Very Much Dislike With This Skylines". How come ? If in term of "Not My Favourite" or "Not Enough On League" it sound make sense to me. But hate some Skylines, in Skyline Forum, so ridiculous to me. For me, all of cities Skyline here, awesome and have it's own attractiveness. Iam sure, no doubt, i'll never found the feeling to say "I Am Dislike This Skyline"


----------



## SoaD

Hudson11 said:


> the Mannahata Mountains
> 
> 
> The Manhattan Skyline by ap0013, on Flickr


 OMG !! Awesome !


----------



## Blackhavvk

MOSCOW (year old)







Автор


----------



## Elster

I like that Hudson11 called New york's skylines - mountains, something which i believe describing the best the American concept of developing cities ( and a lot of downtowns around USA and Canada) - a bunch of buildings very close together that they are almost composite - like a big mountain with peaks and slopes.

though i like also low-density skylines.


----------



## Ronydas

Mumbai


----------



## Ronydas

Mumbai


----------



## akif90

KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA
























ᴍ ᴀ Я ᴄ ᴏ (@muchmarco) • Instagram photos and videos *


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*
Click to enlarge








Source


----------



## Hudson11

Bangkok
Bangkok city by N RB, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC

U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Aaron Hicks*










*U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Cory W. Bush*


















Thunderbirds refueling


----------



## hkskyline

The Peak by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

The Lady in Red in New York by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

Chongqing.China


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Office View #9: lunch break by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

Old pic but still love it.

Manhattan from the Water by John Barton, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

and that's a free view. Just take the Staten Island Ferry.


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur skyline rainbow by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Toronto*









Source
posted by Jake on yimby


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Paris and Frankfurt for example

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt by Buskopf, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Werner Funk, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt II*


PGH50260 by klangcharakter, auf Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

*Istanbul, Turkey:*










First bridge:










Second bridge:










*Third bridge:*






































































Sources:





AirVuz







www.airvuz.com












Pictures of the Day: 11 January 2020







www.telegraph.co.uk




Erhan


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China









这里是重庆, by 小城 on 500px









by 独立特行的猪 on 500px









by 候鸟向南 on 500px










by 候鸟向南 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by 柠檬草min on 500px









by 尹哲嘉豪 on 500px









by 番茄排骨汤 on 500px









by 柠檬草min on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China










by etfox1980 on 500px









青岛城市风光, by 玉面肥龙 on 500px









by etfox1980 on 500px









by 王高波 on 500px




​


----------



## dendenden

The World Capital










Source:


----------



## Jay

I guess the way things are going NYC will return to the #1 spot in terms of 150m buildings, unless Shenzhen passes them. I know HK passed NY in the 2000's but not by much Hong Kong definitely seems to be cooling down.


----------



## saiho

Jay said:


> I guess the way things are going NYC will return to the #1 spot in terms of 150m buildings, unless Shenzhen passes them. I know HK passed NY in the 2000's but not by much Hong Kong definitely seems to be cooling down.


Shenzhen already has more +150 buildings than NYC today.
In addition, if this thread is any gauge HK has almost 100 more +150m than NYC. There are alot of +45 floor apartment blocks unaccounted for in these places.


----------



## EywaEywa

dendenden said:


>


This angle, bhooommm, no doubt, i give my "Extraordinary Like" for NYC


----------



## akif90

KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## Hudson11

please provide a link to all photos or otherwise indicate if they belong to you.


----------



## Yellow Fever

3 years old pic but still nice 

Looking toward tomorrow 看望明天 by kai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The view from the Jersey side is just so lovely, from Hoboken all the way up to Weehawken, and the tourist crowd seems oblivious to these waterfront promenades (hope it stays that way).


----------



## UHW




----------



## saiho

^^ Great vid but some of the locations shown is more like Chongqing Municipality (AKA Province) not the Chongqing urban area (AKA City). This video is more focused on the actual City.


----------



## jchk

Two shots of Hong Kong I took last week:
















(Edit) And one I took last month:


----------



## Yellow Fever

London is one of my favorites now

London Sky by John Barton, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London


----------



## raghu487

I snapped this picture of WTC when I moved to New York City.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bokc7SFnCk9/


----------



## dendenden

raghu487 said:


> I snapped this picture of WTC when I moved to New York City.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bokc7SFnCk9/


Who else loves shopping at Century 21? I go there every time I visit NYC!


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by Mark Cao on 500px










by Mark Cao on 500px









by Liang hhhh on 500px









by 湘山红叶 on 500px









by SpringKiss  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 行摄琉璃 on 500px









by mars on 500px









by BOBBYLAU on 500px









by Dizy Ding on 500px









by 谢宁 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*









by 基诺Genovision on 500px









by 用户 on 500px









by 虫虫 on 500px









by Wiley on 500px









by Liang hhhh on 500px




​


----------



## hkskyline

Hung Hom Kowloon by GD HAVE FUN, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt, Germany


Frankfurt skyline view by Geer_we, auf Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC, 6 months old pic

Midtown Manhattan skyline by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by Titan on 500px









by Titan on 500px









by Titan on 500px









by Titan on 500px



​


----------



## Hudson11

dendenden said:


> Who else loves shopping at Century 21? I go there every time I visit NYC!


apparently last week some wannabe looters tried to get the five finger discount and were beat up by the NYPD


----------



## Influence




----------



## cardiff

Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr










London skyline by Alistair Hall, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline by Adam Bien, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

That first photo (Canary Wharf) could easily pass for Canada or the US.


----------



## ogonek

Moscow






















__





MARINA Lystseva (@lystseva) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Hong Kong, Sunrise by Darcey Prout, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

@ CARDIFF:

Fab London shots thx. The Shard is a stunner at night and though its location is obviously dramatic (not too much competition nearby), it might have been the perfect exclamation mark for Canary Wharf... sort of like the long lens illusion of your 3rd shot, with Shard superimposed on the talls across the Thames.

But I quibble.


----------



## elliot

P.S. I do think The Shard is the best modern take (or nod) anywhere on Transamerica in San Fran.


----------



## A Chicagoan

elliot said:


> @ CARDIFF:
> 
> Fab London shots thx. The Shard is a stunner at night and though its location is obviously dramatic (not too much competition nearby), it might have been the perfect exclamation mark for Canary Wharf... sort of like the long lens illusion of your 3rd shot, with Shard superimposed on the talls across the Thames.


London's many separate clusters make for the perfect place to do long lens illusions.


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA
June 2020, Two Supertall Still Raising








*
Originally Posted by *Suharma*


----------



## redcode

*NYC*








NY Hudson River Sunset by Oscar Pardo on 500px


----------



## dendenden

elliot said:


> @ CARDIFF:
> 
> Fab London shots thx. The Shard is a stunner at night and though its location is obviously dramatic (not too much competition nearby), it might have been the perfect exclamation mark for Canary Wharf... sort of like the long lens illusion of your 3rd shot, with Shard superimposed on the talls across the Thames.
> 
> But I quibble.


London is really starting to look like the Alpha World Capital it is!


----------



## citysquared

The Transamerica pyramid is my favourite skyscraper of all time, the best take or nod to the ancient Egyptian obelisk. I especially love how the finial is lit up at night. The movie Zodiac has a segment that shows a simulated time lapse film of its construction.


elliot said:


> P.S. I do think The Shard is the best modern take (or nod) anywhere on Transamerica in San Fran.


----------



## dendenden

Manhattan Skyline from the Palisades by nylapsetime, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










by Jack Li on 500px










by 孙大圣 on 500px









by 正一死肥彬 on 500px









by ✨有雙有糧✨ on 500px









by Jack Li on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China 









by Mevy on 500px









by 异乡人 on 500px









by 陈国亨.RPF on 500px









by Lucas圈圈 on 500px









by Lucas圈圈 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










by 尹哲嘉豪  on 500px









by AOW桐 on 500px









by 尹哲嘉豪 on 500px









by 光合作用 on 500px









by 飞一般的手指 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










by 往昔如歌 on 500px









by 飞一般的手指 on 500px









by 褪烨 on 500px









by 张坤琨 on 500px









by 高山流水 on 500px









by zZhou丶Jc on 500px





​


----------



## cardiff

Dusk city skyline, London by Steve Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

dendenden said:


> Manhattan Skyline from the Palisades by nylapsetime, on Flickr


Absolutely spectacular magic-hour capture. The long collar of green tree canopy in the foreground helps make this shot, well... sorta perfect.


----------



## Ronydas

cardiff said:


> Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London skyline by Alistair Hall, on Flickr
> 
> Canary Wharf Skyline by Adam Bien, on Flickr


Does London has only two skyscraper cluster? Because most of the picture concentrates on those region🤔


----------



## cardiff

> Does London has only two skyscraper cluster? Because most of the picture concentrates on those region🤔


City and surrounding areas/Canary Wharf/Nine Elms//Stratford-Olympic park/Elephant and Castle/Croydon....there may be more but i think those are the most significant.


----------



## nookie

*Moscow, MIBC*



















lystseva


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Sunset over Lower Manhattan and the Brooklyn Bridge in New York City by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> Credit @ gkpatrickhow


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou (Canton), China*








羊城夕照 by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px








远眺东山口 by CHANWAICHUNCC on 500px








日落广州 by 阿隆 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane, Australia







*
布里斯班库塔山 by 🌙 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

dendenden said:


> Manhattan Skyline from the Palisades by nylapsetime, on Flickr


OMG!! Awesome angle!


----------



## hkskyline

The View from Kowloon Peak by John Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

New York Skyline Blue Hour by Bastian Kratzke, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR* 









*PHOTO BY MOHD KUSH* 













*PHOTO BY IJAM*


----------



## Jay

For a city smaller than Chicago, Kuala Lumpur looks way bigger than it actually is.


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai & Macau - 珠海和澳门*
Zhuhai City (Guangdong Province) and Macau SAR, Southern China









by 蔡振丰 on 500px









by 一乐 on 500px









by 蔡振丰 on 500px









by 蔡振丰 on 500px









by tevi on 500px





​


----------



## MalimDeMan

Jay said:


> For a city smaller than Chicago, Kuala Lumpur looks way bigger than it actually is.


When we take a look back on the history, Kuala Lumpur municipal (KL City council) is an area that we given by Selangor state's government to be fully govern by the Malaysian central government as a federal territory cum country's capital city. By taking the actual borderline into account, the area size is really small (243sq km (94sq miles)). However, together with few adjoining cities, they makes a large conurbation (2793 km² (1078 sq miles)) called as Greater KL (or Klang Valley). Greater KL is one of Asia's fastest growing urban agglomeration. Thus the size might be increase in a few years from now.


----------



## mw123

Photo by @Luke~Elijah

Cityscape from Sydney Tower by Macro Cosmos Microscopy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Gold Coast

172/366 On the beach by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## 996155

Top 5 in no order

NYC
Dubai
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Chicago


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC*









Springboss123_456 on yimby


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px





​


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung Taiwan


----------



## WingWing

Singapore








Source: https://m.facebook.com/Singapore-Skyline-271079770150216/


----------



## Hudson11

*Newark + NYC*









loopnet.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon, HK

Morning of Kowloon, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur by Zul Anawi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*








Evening in Singapore by David Unger on 500px


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong*
香港




Kowloon Peninsular by William Chu, on Flickr


Dark Age by Mike, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*








City of Angels by Panupong Nomjui on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Buildings by shinecll, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shenzhen

IMG_1652-PanoA by Cook Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Another cloudy night by Andy Drew, on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

More glorious Hong Kong 😋 
Hong Kong and Victoria Harbour ... from the backside by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
this would have been pretty much the view of Nina Towers if it was built at 500m. You can see Nina Towers in the lower left corner


----------



## hkskyline

Or we can climb / drive up to Tai Mo Shan for a view from even higher up.


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


Beijing has a few CBD(s), they are:

1. Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD), Chaoyang District, East Beijing
2. Wangjing CBD, Chaoyang District, NE Beijing
3. Lize New CBD (Under Construction), Fengtai District, SW Beijing
4. Zhongguancun CBD, Haidian District, NW Beijing
5. Beijing Financial Street CBD, Xicheng District, Inner West Beijing
6. Olympic Park CBD, Chaoyang District, North Beijing
7. Tongzhou New CBD (Under Construction), Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing

Other areas like Sanlitun and Liangmahe might be counted as part of the Greater Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD)



*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区*
Chaoyang District, East Beijing








by Peng on 500px








by Peng on 500px





*Wangjing CBD - 望京商务区*
Chaoyang District, NE Beijing








by 梦与季节 on 500px








by TianChunyu  on 500px






*Lize New CBD (Under Construction) - 丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by Brave heart  on 500px





*Tongzhou New CBD (Under Construction) - 通州商务区*
Tongzhou District, Outer East Beijing








by satriani on 500px








by supermoon on 500px




*Olympic Park CBD - 奥体中心商务区*
Chaoyang District, North Beijing








by 甄琦 on 500px








by 甄琦 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*









by Artravelersr on 500px









by BG4GNR  on 500px









by BG4GNR on 500px









by BG4GNR on 500px









by 阿星 on 500px









by aiyue on 500px









by 胡小逗同学 on 500px











by 沙鸥视界 on 500px









by 硝滩 on 500px









by Charles on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*









by BG4GNR on 500px









by Amagi1945 on 500px









by lu on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px









by 云落予我 on 500px









by 沙鸥视界 on 500px









by 云疏星簇 on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon, HK

West Kowloon by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*








Dubai-2020 by Nawfal Jirjees on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

Stage 1 1830hrs by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









Gilbert Cheah


This is one of the best shots I've ever seen of Singapore. Our city home looks like the setting for a futuristic movie. Photographed by Japanese photographer, Kohki Yamaguchi. Gorgeous! You can see...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dubai

Shimmering City by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

redcode said:


> *Dubai, UAE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai-2020 by Nawfal Jirjees on 500px


Truly orgasmic!! 😍🤤


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*








上海日出 Sunrise in Shanghai by 小明 on 500px


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Seanrhine

It’s not a real city but ...


----------



## Yellow Fever

*HK

Office View #9: lunch break by David Wilkinson, on Flickr*


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by GD HAVE FUN, on Flickr

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by GD HAVE FUN, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta














Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




*


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## streetscapeer

*Dubai*








*@fantastic_architectures*


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai* from the QE2










Source : One Night On The Queen Elizabeth 2


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## elliot

@ HK - "New York from the East River, not the typical vantage point"

^ and one that will likely be banned on the internet by the nyc chapter of the NSA


----------



## hkskyline

There is classified stuff at the state park? The views are quite nice.


----------



## Hudson11

not sure what he means by that lol. A joke maybe?


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Kirribilli by Jason Tong, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

RX306562 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX306548 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX306482 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX306478 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Maritime Cove by Alistair Kennedy, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NYC under Storm by Tuhin Das, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Unit 4901 1128 West Georgia Street Vancouver-30 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canton*









广州｜动漫幻想 by 心晓 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*'s Palm and the Marina area in the far left.



















Source : A Night At Anantara The Palm


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt (Germany)*



Frankfurt - Skyline view - July 2020 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr


Frankfurt skyline view by Geer_we, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

I recall there were some really decent skyline views landing into Frankfurt, with the airport so close to the city centre.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Shanghai








*
Source


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


r_200729_152_53_beat058_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_200729_201_beat058_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

edit


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px





​


----------



## KlausDiggy

hkskyline said:


> I recall there were some really decent skyline views landing into Frankfurt, with the airport so close to the city centre.


Thats true. Frankfurt airport is only 12 km away from Frankfurt city centre.

2012 - Landing at Frankfurt Airport






Frankfurt Airport by Bjoern Schmitt, auf Flickr


----------



## JeffM

paris and London in Europe 

new york in america

Tokyo in asia

sydney in australia

rio in south america


----------



## JeffM

africa i'm not sure... ..


----------



## redcode

*London*









City Pinks by Jon Herbert on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle Summer Night by Kim Wilkinson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Sunset at Adler by LENORE HOLT-DARCY, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









... frankfurts heart ... by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

17:6 panorama Hung Heung Lo Fung, Hong Kong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

美麗的香港 by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney at sunset by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

SOUTHSIDE REVIVAL by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta Indonesia








Source : Instagram JakartaSkyline*


----------



## KlausDiggy

Top 5 by each continent

Africa
Johannesburg
Cape Town
Durban
Nairobi
Addis Ababa

Asia
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Kuala Lumpur

Australia
Melbourne
Sydney
Brisbane
Gold Coast
Perth

Europe
Moscow
Istanbul
London
Paris
Frankfurt/Main

North America
New York
Chicago
Toronto
Panama City
Miami

South America
Balneario Camboriu
Sao Paulo
Bogota
Rio de Janeiro
Caracas


----------



## KlausDiggy

JeffM said:


> paris and London in Europe
> 
> new york in america
> 
> Tokyo in asia
> 
> sydney in australia
> 
> rio in south america


Your ranking seems to be less about skylines and more about the status as a world city.


----------



## Ronydas

KlausDiggy said:


> Top 5 by each continent
> 
> Africa
> Johannesburg
> Cape Town
> Durban
> Nairobi
> Addis Ababa
> 
> Asia
> Shanghai
> Hong Kong
> Shenzhen
> Guangzhou
> Kuala Lumpur
> 
> Australia
> Melbourne
> Sydney
> Brisbane
> Gold Coast
> Perth
> 
> Europe
> Moscow
> Istanbul
> London
> Paris
> Frankfurt/Main
> 
> North America
> New York
> Chicago
> Toronto
> Panama City
> Miami
> 
> South America
> Balneario Camboriu
> Sao Paulo
> Bogota
> Rio de Janeiro
> Caracas


Kuala-lampur above Tokyo and Seoul 🤔

And what about Vancouver in North America? No Lagos in Africa? That is Thier biggest city


----------



## KlausDiggy

Tokyo, maybe
Vancouver and Lagos are in my opinion not impressive enough to keep up with the others.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Ronydas said:


> Kuala-lampur above Tokyo and Seoul 🤔
> 
> And what about Vancouver in North America? No Lagos in Africa? That is Thier biggest city


Kuala Lumpur is home to 5 supertalls with many under construction. Tokyo is about to get their first one. Kuala Lumpur once had the world's tallest buildings, and now has the world's tallest building under construction. I'd say it deserves top 5 in Asia.

Lagos is unimpressive given their immense population.


----------



## Higgibaby

I would rank SF higher than Miami.


----------



## Hudson11

Higgibaby said:


> I would rank SF higher than Miami.


same. But Miami will jump ahead once it builds one of its several proposed supertalls, which is a when not an if.


----------



## Wayden21

Ronydas said:


> Kuala-lampur above Tokyo and Seoul 🤔
> 
> And what about Vancouver in North America? No Lagos in Africa? That is Thier biggest city


you are serious? have you ever seen a picture of KL? of course it's far ahead. And Vancouver fifht in America, really?

Maybe I shouldn't react, you were kidding, right?

It leaves me thoughtful sometimes when I see how inspired people can be when it comes to say ridiculous statements...


----------



## Jay

LivinAWestLife said:


> Kuala Lumpur is home to 5 supertalls with many under construction. Tokyo is about to get their first one. Kuala Lumpur once had the world's tallest buildings, and now has the world's tallest building under construction. I'd say it deserves top 5 in Asia.
> 
> Lagos is unimpressive given their immense population.


Skyline wise I think KL wins by a bit, but Tokyo is a _*much*_ bigger city and the sky tree counts for something, and does have an okay skyline but not much for its population.

KL's "tallest" are questionable though, they're tall but in both Petronas and PNB 118's case they needed huge spires to get their title (I guess PNB is still tallest U/C but not taller than Shanghai Tower IMO, just as Petronas are not really higher than Sears).

But yea Lagos, do they even have high buildings at all? I don't think there's much.


----------



## sepul

Ronydas said:


> Kuala-lampur above Tokyo and Seoul 🤔
> 
> And what about Vancouver in North America? No Lagos in Africa? That is Thier biggest city


Yes imo Kuala Lumpur is definitely above Seoul in terms of skyline, and above Tokyo by a bit. Tokyo and Seoul are the two largest metropolises in the world, but the CBDs are a bit less defined than KL, and the cities are more wide spread as they are more evenly developed. If you think otherwise though, you should provide pictorial evidence for your preference. Cheers.


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by AOW桐 on 500px









by AOW桐 on 500px









by AOW桐 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China








by 鋆虓 on 500px









by 鋆虓 on 500px










by Leo on 500px









by 鋆虓 on 500px










by 煙雨樓臺 on 500px










by Leo on 500px









by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually in China, People call Shenzhen's China Resources Tower *Spring Bamboo Shoots (大春笋).*
> Apparently, Bamboo Shoots is an auspicious symbol in Chinese Culture.


are bamboo shoots popular in other parts of China? They're omnipresent in Vietnam and I suspect it's the same in Liangguang, but I'm not sure if they're that popular further north.


----------



## little universe

^^

Yes, of course, they are popular all across China. As far as I known, almost all regional Chinese cuisines have bamboo shoots dishes.
Actually one of the most famous bamboo shoots dishes called *Yan Du Xian** (Chinese: 腌笃鲜) *is from us *Wu-speaking Region* (Shanghai, Zhejiang and Southern Jiangsu).

See the map of the worldwide distribution of bamboos below. It is a plant native to most parts of the eastern half of China

















*Beijing - 北京*









by 南城文盲 on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by 谁来剪月光呀 on 500px









by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px









by 阿洲 on 500px


​


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## Yellow Fever

Doha, Qatar 

The skyline of Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

^ I presume that was taken along Doha's Corniche, a wonderful long waterfront promenade that loops around the bay with an Islamic art museum on the other end facing this!


----------



## QalzimCity

ASEAN cities' updated >100m buildings data

cc emporis


----------



## Ronydas

QalzimCity said:


> ASEAN cities' updated >100m buildings data
> 
> cc emporis
> 
> View attachment 435134


Is this lost correct? The number of skyscraper shown here for kuala-lampur is 263 and 189 for Jakarta





Cities with the most skyscrapers


Emporis is a leading database for building information worldwide. You find information about construction projects, architecture, the building industry and city planning.




www.emporis.com


----------



## QalzimCity

^^Obviously not accurate as Emporis were contradicting its own database, for example this one for KL
Kuala Lumpur,Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia









The Asean data is listed for at least 15 existing buildings exceeding 100m mark in a city metro. This data is counted for each building in several criterias - based on the sources below; whichever higher.

Metro Cities :
KUALA LUMPUR + Cyberjaya, Klang, Kajang, Petaling Jaya, Putrajaya, Shah Alam, Subang Jaya, Ampang & Sri Kembangan.
BANGKOK + Ladprao, Nonthaburi, Supakarn, Pathumthani & Pak Kret.
MANILA + Caloocan, Las Pinas, Makati, Malabon, Mandaluyong, Marikina, Muntinlupa, Navotas, Paranaque, Pasay, Pasig, Pateros, Quezon, San Juan, Taguig & Valenzuela.
JAKARTA + Bekasi, Depok, Tangerang & Bogor.
JOHOR BAHRU + Johor Bahru Tengah, Kulai & Pasir Gudang.
PATTAYA + Sattahip & Si Racha.

source :
EMPORIS
emporis.com/continent/asia
The Skyscraper Center
skyscrapercenter.com/buildings
Skyscraper Page
skyscraperpage.com

As per Sep 2019 data from [ ASEAN Skyline ] FB Page
https://m.facebook.com/groups/461729267900126?view=permalink&id=541675056572213
And updated one, per Aug 2020 data [ ASEAN World 24 - Southeast Asia Network ] FB Page
Yuttana Wangmun
Yuttana Wangmun


----------



## isaidso

But 1,188 buildings 100m+ for metro KL is correct? If so it's very impressive. There aren't too many metros with more than 1,000.


----------



## isaidso

*The Six*​







































































Post some T.O. pictures


lucci! Wonderful to have your amazing videos back. Beautifully done!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Massive and N E A T !


----------



## CHINA0086

Shenzhen


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney city by Martin, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*

Back to the land of California, To my sweet home Chicago by Josh Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Sunset Afterglow at Causeway Bay typhoon shelter, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 深圳蓝天001


----------



## QalzimCity

*KL*









From Travel VlogWorld


----------



## streetscapeer

*SF +Oakland*


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

20200905 Sydney by Ryan Payne, on Flickr

20200905 Sydney 5 by Ryan Payne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* (Canary Wharf)

From North Greenwich, Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

As a few people mentioned in the *Underrated Skylines* thread, *Nanjing probably has one of the most underrated skylines in the world*.




*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing (the Southern Capital) is one of the *4 Great Ancient Capitals of China*, along with Beijing (the Northern Capital), Xi'an and Luoyang.


--------------------------------------------------- Nanjing Old Downtown CBD ----------------------------------------------------








by michael1983 on 500px








by 布朗酱 on 500px








by 小菜爸爸 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px








by 超声焦距 on 500px








by 阿涛思密达 on 500px








by 方人二 on 500px








by 北海l on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

As a few people mentioned in the *Underrated Skylines* thread, *Nanjing probably has one of the most underrated skylines in the world*.




*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing (the Southern Capital) is one of the *4 Great Ancient Capitals of China*, along with Beijing (the Northern Capital), Xi'an and Luoyang.


-------------------------------------------------------- Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Center (Nanjing South Railway Station Area) ------------------------------------------------









by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 高峰视野 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px





----------------------------------------------------------------------------- Nanjing Hexi New CBD --------------------------------------------------------------------------









by hank on 500px








by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px




​


----------



## Kadzman

☝I somehow prefer the older Nanjing CBD. The new one is somewhat sterile and lacks character and personality.


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

New York City during quarantine by Kyle Wicomb, trên Flickr

Central Park by Lee Chu, trên Flickr

The Skyline by June Marie, trên Flickr

r_200907_495_beat064_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

Moonrise over New York City by Tuhin Das, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO*









link

*The White Cliffs of Dover (err.. Toronto)*








link









link


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

Singapore Jubilee Bridge &amp; Surrounds Night Reflections [In Explore 7Sept2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

isaidso said:


> *TORONTO*


I'm gonna start charging you for re-posting all my posts.


----------



## isaidso

*MONTREAL*










__
http://instagr.am/p/CEzossOnkz7/


----------



## isaidso

I love how Montreal is starting to beef up after 55+ years of little high rise construction. In the 1960s it had one of the best skylines in the world. It's fallen quite far down the list but maybe its now on its way back up. They won't ever build 220m+ because of severe height restrictions but they should end up with an expansive forest of 'tall' buildings.

The tallest buildings in that photo above are that height because they're not permitted to build taller. Montreal, predictably, now has a table top skyline where the tallest are all ~200m. Maybe in 20-30 years a new downtown will get built further out where they can go taller.


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen (if you squint you can see parts of Zhuhai) by 韩bean


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

911 Memorial Lights NYC by Brian Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Germany Daytime by Roi Karool, auf Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Times Square (NYC) by Daniel Wang, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

WOW


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA









*


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore&#x27;s Skyline by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Leaving Chicago by jess.n.d, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

IMG_20200908_181755 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Tugboat assisting a tanker (I guess) out of San Francisco Bay by Bruce Washburn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Sunrise view from Primerose Hill by Albert A T, on Flickr

Sunrise view from Primerose Hill by Albert A T, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong* 

Mei Foo Panorama by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*








by 咖啡泡面 on 500px









by 雷呐 on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by 浮空猫 on 500px









by 马健强-最北京 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*








by 书匠 on 500px









by 书匠 on 500px









by Peng on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px









by 小舌湾湾 on 500px









by 小贺ZHANG on 500px



​


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR , MALAYSIA*




















PHOTO: JASON CHOCK


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*









Blue Hour at Ras ul Khor Walk by Mahboob Alam on 500px


----------



## nameless dude

*Melbourne









*


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney* from Manly - you can see the main skyline on the top right

Manly Oval PANO by Greg Cole, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

IC 1021 @ 31st street, Chicago, IL by James Bradley, trên Flickr

Sunlight-washed by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr


----------



## wrozkaonline

it looks planned the way it is laid out and isnt as random 
yes


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Manhattan, New York by matteo armao, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

The Edge overlooking Midtown Manhattan during sunset, Hudson Yards, New York City by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

San Francisco


San Francisco Skyline by Jim Ward, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL sunrise. Credit as marked in image.


----------



## cardiff




----------



## sepul

source:


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2020

Bangkok Silent by Flutechill, on Flickr

Bridge&#x27;s life by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2020


NEK03349 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Sunset in the city of Bangkok by Punyamol Bangsomboon, on Flickr

#realbangkok by Real Bangkok, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

City lights illuminate the low lying clouds of KL as seen from Merdeka 118, against the backdrop of the mountain-top city of Genting.


----------



## akif90

KL

























PHOTO BY YAMAN IBRAHIM


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by 啊峰 on 500px









by 重枣君 on 500px









by 四喜 on 500px









by 重枣君 on 500px









by 摄影师冬风 on 500px









by 见龙在田 on 500px









by 行雲流水 on 500px









by 张登科 on 500px









by 汇洪视觉 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


Qingdao Old Downtown (Former German Concession) - 青岛老城区(旧德国租界)








by Andy Xing✨🎄 on 500px









by Luxury_S on 500px








by Luxury_S on 500px








by 牛酉酷 on 500px








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px




Qingdao West Coast New Area CBD - 青岛西海岸新区








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px





Qingdao Fushan Bay CBD - 青岛浮山湾








by 王高波 on 500px









by 王高波 on 500px









by 牛酉酷 on 500px



​


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2020

































  

















NEK03349 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack
*photo Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack*


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta, Indonesia
































Copyright InstagramJakartaSkylines*


----------



## elliot

*The original bank cluster watching the new kid - CIBC Square 1 on right.*








noahthewale

*Bloor/Yorkville*








tstormers

*Yonge-Eglinton (mid-town)







*
*IMGP9925 -1crpvib1stpffwlcon by citatus, on Flickr*


----------



## isaidso

Don't forget to label it 'Toronto'. We know but not everyone visiting this thread will. Neither will it be clear that 'urbantoronto' in the link is a Toronto specific site.


----------



## dendenden

Booppe said:


> Bangkok 2020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 591334
> 
> 
> View attachment 591325
> 
> 
> View attachment 591345
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 591329
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 591330
> 
> 
> 
> NEK03349 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
> Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack
> *photo Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack*


The St Mary Axe knock off is an affront!


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^It is not half as good as the original.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong* - by *kkleungken* from dcfever :


----------



## Booppe

dendenden said:


> The St Mary Axe knock off is an affront!


^^
It's just a small pimple in Bangkok. This is the full picture Bangkok has many beautiful buildings.


BANGKOK 2020


Ponorama for Cityscape of Morning sunrise in Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

SVP01374-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Bangkok city view from roof top of Hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

fitness equipment in fitness club by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Bangkok has such a fantastic skyline. Unlike some other skylines in Asia there is a great variety of height and architectural styles, without repetitive blocks of apartments. With more supertalls on the way (looking at O4H4) it may just become a perfect Southeast-Asian skyline.


----------



## Wayden21

And that's why Bangkok, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur and Hong Kong skylines will always stay ahead of new chinese skylines in terms of quality.


----------



## Booppe

LivinAWestLife said:


> Bangkok has such a fantastic skyline. Unlike some other skylines in Asia there is a great variety of height and architectural styles, without repetitive blocks of apartments. With more supertalls on the way (looking at O4H4) it may just become a perfect Southeast-Asian skyline.




^^
Now I am sad if Bangkok will be full of tall glass buildings in the next few years.
When the pictures of Bangkok were posted again in 2025, it was too early for Bangkok with these projects.

*2 small project complete all 2025*
1. New look in 2025 *by project One Bangkok, 92+65+61+60+58+50+50+40+21+16 Storey-437+284.7+277.65+274+263.5+251+216.4+182.6+100.7+66 M : Lumpini Park*
















Lumpini park - East view with Wittayu road and Rama 4 road 2020


Metropolis by Nathapon Vaiyavuthipinyo, on Flickr




*click up date project 2020 >>
View attachment 601883



2. New look in 2025 by project Dusit Central Park, 78+46+40 Storey-299+199+199 M. : Silom

click link photo project
View attachment 375458
*

Lumpini park -South view with Silom CBD SIlom road 2020


*click link 2020
View attachment 601863
*


----------



## Jay

LivinAWestLife said:


> Bangkok has such a fantastic skyline. Unlike some other skylines in Asia there is a great variety of height and architectural styles, without repetitive blocks of apartments. With more supertalls on the way (looking at O4H4) it may just become a perfect Southeast-Asian skyline.



Agreed, kind of unfortunate that it doesn't have anything that tall. There is a lot of potential though. I really liked Bangkok as a city a lot.


----------



## Jay

Jay said:


> Agreed, kind of unfortunate that it doesn't have anything that tall. There is a lot of potential though. I really liked Bangkok as a city a lot.


Sorry, to clarify, Bangkok does definitely have some pretty tall buildings but not enough to be a top caliber Asian skyscraper city. Hopefully that'll change soon.


----------



## Higgibaby

Bangkok got 4 supertalls and many skyscrapers, more than any european city.


----------



## Jay

Higgibaby said:


> Bangkok got 4 supertalls and many skyscrapers, more than any european city.


I think Moscow is probably catching up, though Bangkok is an Asian city so the bar is super high, that's more what I meant. I'm not saying Bangkok isn't impressive at all 

It would still be well behind NY or Chicago in North America. Bangkok has a good skyline but being on _the_ continent of skyscrapers it needs to step up its game

4 supertalls is good but globally that's not a ton considering NY, Shenzhen and Dubai have like 20 or so. Chicago and KL have a ton as well. I also think a supertall these days is more like 350-400 meters but I'm glad there's at least one U/C (O4H4) in Bangkok.


----------



## redcode

meh, BKK's 4 supertalls are also super spread out and one of them is a massive eyesore. The city's skyline is certainly more impressive than Jakarta and Manila though. In Southeast Asia, I'd rank Singapore first, then Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur can vie for the second spot. KL has megatalls and a bunch of supertalls, but the placement of highrises and skyscrapers makes the skyline look awkward. BKK on the other hand has a pretty solid skyline in Sukhumvit and Sathorn with a beautiful pinnacle which is the Mahanakhon.


----------



## saiho

Nanjing by 胖纸G (click for larger image)


----------



## A Chicagoan

Wayden21 said:


> And that's why Bangkok, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur and Hong Kong skylines will always stay ahead of new chinese skylines in terms of quality.


Hmm, maybe I am biased but I find that Chinese skylines are much better than SE Asian skylines overall.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

A Chicagoan said:


> Hmm, maybe I am biased but I find that Chinese skylines are much better than SE Asian skylines overall.


I woudn't say "much better", because both are pretty great. But SEA skylines feel like they've developed more organically, with less repetitive rows of towers in place of thinner and more unique residential buildings.

China also has more skylines to choose from, and has more people though so the best Chinese skyline may be better because of that.

Both look great at night. I would estimate from my research Jakarta, KL, and Bangkok could be on the level of New York in 2050 - though Guangzhou is very close to this level and Shenzhen is directly on par.

Of course, size isn't everything.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong* by *kkleungken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

201008 - Apple Store, Singapore by Yan Leong Lee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

IMG_7124_Aerial view of Toronto_ST by Sergey Tishin, trên Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*











PHOTO BY Rusman Abu Samah


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*









Rise by Anete Thomas on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Misty Morning St. Ignatius Church by David Yu, on Flickr

Palace of Fine Arts at Sunrise by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Istanbul, Turkey
























ödüllü fotoğraf – Atlas







www.atlasdergisi.com


----------



## Booppe

*BANGKOK 2020








*
iPhoneMod.net










*Golfft Patthida*


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

Midtown Manhattan skyline as captured from Yonkers, New York (USA) by Charles, trên Flickr

Full moon at city (NYC) by Daniel Wang, trên Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 韩bean


----------



## EywaEywa

Jakarta, Indonesia

*Before 








After
































Copyright InstagramAmazingJakarta*


----------



## hkskyline

The Skye bar on the top floor of the BCA Tower offers quite a spectacular view!


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2020 Sathorn-Silom CBD










inso condo



















Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## Seanrhine

Im sorry but Valtica city has the best skyline ! New York could never ! It’s dense as heck tho here. If you wanna know the height of the towers let me know


----------



## QalzimCity

You made all of them yourself?


----------



## Seanrhine

QalzimCity said:


> You made all of them yourself?


Yes


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC

Upper East Side and Queens skyline*











Source













Source












Source












*From Jersey City, NJ








@jerseyphotographer*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
View of Chicago Skyline from The Magic Hedge at Montrose Point Bird Sanctuary by Raed Mansour, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York City*









skyline by Terry Yang on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing:*








美妙声波 by 叶青, on 500px


----------



## dendenden

NYC










Source/Credit: The Dronalist


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2020 sathorn and Silom road CBD






















Photo by inso condo


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2020 Ratchadamri condo zone










Photo by inso condo


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago city view by Yu-Chien Ning, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









A little bit of red by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing:*








重庆千厮门大桥和洪崖洞夜景 by 陈曦Stanley on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai:*








东方魅力 by Aaron on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*

West Kowloon, Hong Kong by William Chu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









薄暮深圳 by 见习魔法使 on 500px


----------



## dendenden

NYC










Credit/Source: The Dronalist


----------



## lovecities888

streetscapeer said:


> The countless hills, the fog, micro-cliamtes, and the light reflected off of the pastel-colored buildings is just so consistently beautiful in SF. It's a magical-looking city, with magical vistas just around the corner from everywhere.


I live in the Bay Area and love all those things about the city, however, the big homeless population and the dirty streets are just major problems.


----------



## dirt patch

NYC and Chi skyline: way too dated and not the best.


----------



## A Chicagoan

dirt patch said:


> NYC and Chi skyline: way too dated and not the best.


Have you seen an NYC skyline photo from anytime in the past 2 years?


----------



## dirt patch

A Chicagoan said:


> Have you seen an NYC skyline photo from anytime in the past 2 years?


I've seen it in person last Feb.


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


































*Copyright InstagramPakIndro*


----------



## Daniiif

*Shenzhen, China*


----------



## Daniiif

*Tokyo, Japan*


----------



## QalzimCity

*Kuala Lumpur*


















Credit : PETRONAS Twin Tower Facebook page


----------



## redcode

*Canton*









珠江新城之夜 by DavidMai on 500px









世纪内透 by CHANWAICHUNCC on 500px









曼哈顿日落 by WaitunTang on 500px









重阳晚霞 by 行走的噪点 on 500px









Untitled by Goofy Z on 500px


----------



## cubsfan

dirt patch said:


> NYC and Chi skyline: way too dated and not the best.


By "way too dated" you mean all those Gothic/Neo-Gothic, Art Deco, Beaux Arts and Mid-Century-Modern masterpieces that only Chicago and New York offer on a significant level? They are the two greatest skyscraper museums in the world and it's not even close. These Asian and Middle East start-up super city skylines is like comparing contemporary art to the old masters. Chicago is adding more than its fair share of blue glass towers to stay current.


----------



## Jay

cubsfan said:


> By "way too dated" you mean all those Gothic/Neo-Gothic, Art Deco, Beaux Arts and Mid-Century-Modern masterpieces that only Chicago and New York offer on a significant level? They are the two greatest skyscraper museums in the world and it's not even close. These Asian and Middle East start-up super city skylines is like comparing contemporary art to the old masters. Chicago is adding more than its fair share of blue glass towers to stay current.


Seriously. NY and Chicago are the only two cities in the world that have both old and futuristic new skyscrapers. 

The 70s boxes, sure, those are a stain on the skylines of those cities but they pretty much have it all other than that.


----------



## Jay

Jay said:


> Seriously. NY and Chicago are the only two cities in the world that have both old and futuristic new skyscrapers.
> 
> The 70s boxes, sure, those are a stain on the skylines of those cities but they pretty much have it all other than that.


Sorry, let me rephrase: The only two top-caliber skyscraper cities scale wise to have it all in this aspect. There are some other cities that mix old and new pretty well but aren't big / tall enough to be noticed globally.


----------



## dirt patch

Jay said:


> Seriously. NY and Chicago are the only two cities in the world that have both old and futuristic new skyscrapers.
> 
> The 70s boxes, sure, those are a stain on the skylines of those cities but they pretty much have it all other than that.


Hong Kong, Dubai, Sao Paulo and others have more interesting and bigger skyline than NY or Chi.


----------



## A Chicagoan

dirt patch said:


> Hong Kong, Dubai, Sao Paulo and others have more interesting and bigger skyline than NY or Chi.











Hong Kong and Dubai? OK, maybe according to your criteria, they MIGHT be better than NYC or Chicago. But Sao Paulo? You're only kidding yourself!


----------



## Jay

A Chicagoan said:


> Hong Kong and Dubai? OK, maybe according to your criteria, they MIGHT be better than NYC or Chicago. But Sao Paulo? You're only kidding yourself!


I hope / am assuming he has Sao Paulo confused for another city lol

While Hong Kong and Dubai are damn impressive HK has far fewer supertalls and Dubai has fewer skyscrapers overall than NYC so it depends on what aspect. As far as Chicago goes it's probably more Kuala Lumpur or Guangzhou caliber.

Personally I think Shanghai or Shenzhen is more of a match for NYC.



> Hong Kong, Dubai, Sao Paulo and others have more interesting and bigger skyline than NY or Chi.


More interesting is subjective, but bigger, what aspect are you referring to?

I'll take the Woolworth or Chrysler building over most others, as far as supertall / super-modern goes Vista and Steinway are two of my favorites, just to name a few.


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York City by NyConstructionPhoto, trên Flickr

Manhattan by Francisco Anzola, trên Flickr


----------



## Ingenioren

To be fair i can also feel attracted to Sao Paulo, it has a sea of mess that seems to never end:

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ It has its own charm which I love


----------



## Jay

As far as the "megacity" feel goes, Sao Paulo is awesome, it just doesn't really have anything that tall. There are a few 150+ meter buildings and that's it.

The sea of 50-100 meter buildings is cool, although I prefer Shanghai which has the Sao Paulo feel _and_ monster skyscrapers scattered about.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








中国广州CBD by 见龙在泽 on 500px.com


----------



## dendenden

Competition is good, but relax! The only real solution is to cover the planet in skyscrapers so there is no more petty fighting over which city is the best.


----------



## dirt patch

Size this up!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Distant Urbanization by JayB Photos, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline at Sunrise by BartShore, on Flickr


Untitled by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr


Heading Out by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul*

colour creep by Andrew Rochfort, trên Flickr










View of Seoul, Mt.Inwang by Seong Hyeon Kim on 500px









View of Yeoui-do, Mt.Gwanak by Seong Hyeon Kim on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*








深圳夜景 by 鹿与折耳猫 on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

Jay said:


> Seriously. NY and Chicago are the only two cities in the world that have both old and futuristic new skyscrapers.
> 
> The 70s boxes, sure, those are a stain on the skylines of those cities but they pretty much have it all other than that.


Going to add London to that as well. Maybe less so for very old skyscrapers, but more contrast between the historic buildings and new, bold skyscrapers.


----------



## Jay

hkskyline said:


> Going to add London to that as well. Maybe less so for very old skyscrapers, but more contrast between the historic buildings and new, bold skyscrapers.


True, I meant ones that are top-caliber scale / height wise though. But London is definitely cool in the way it blends new and old.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shenzhen

Futian CBD,Shenzhen China (Shenzhen Skyline) by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








广州早晨…… by Almin on 500px.com


----------



## Booppe

Sukhumvit CBD Bangkok 2020










photo from inso condo page


----------



## LivinAWestLife

*Tsuen Wan, Hong Kong*
荃灣 Hong Kong by Tai Ng17, on Flickr

Foggy Morning, Rambler Channel(Tsuen Wan) HK by kc ma, on Flickr

Daybreak, Tsuen Wan HK by kc ma, on Flickr

Tsuen Wan city, HK by Sherman Lai, on Flickr

Tsuen Wan, HK by Sherman Lai, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


IMG_0620 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China









by vvenvvenvven on 500px









by 大四喜 on 500px









by Mevy on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- Nanjing Hexi New CBD Skyline -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-








by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px





-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- Nanjing Old Downtown Skyline -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-








by 直隶总督 on 500px









by 直隶总督 on 500px




​


----------



## lovecities888

Booppe said:


> SF similar seoul
> [/QUOTE


They are sister cities.


----------



## lovecities888

SF
201911-Road Trip to San Francisco by James C. Kling, on Flickr

Blue Skies by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr

San Francisco Skyline by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Ocean spray by Sean Butler, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

Underrated city in South East Asia, Kuala Lumpur
Photo by Visual Haus


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beijing:*








灯红酒绿迷人醉 by Robin on 500px.com


----------



## MalimDeMan

Credit: Syamoes


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
DSC_6653 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








广州风光 by 安一然 on 500px.com


----------



## noi-pinuela

WestBay Area
Doha, Qatar


----------



## aiman!

Quite old picture by @booncheng_lim


----------



## Claps

Canton，Chinaazhou West CBD + Canton Tower + Pearl River New Town CBD


----------



## dendenden

NYC

baronsonphoto-20201107-004.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

1 more


Autumn Skyline, Washington Heights by Ben Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

The Last Rays of Sun by Reiner Mim, trên Flickr









San Francisco City by Praful Zala on 500px









San Francisco Night View by Qinyao He on 500px









San Francisco Skyline by Laurent Philonenko on 500px









Sunset, Twin Peaks by Satish Mohan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

COVID-19 Testing Site At Dodger Stadium in Los Angeles by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr

3N9A0869[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr

3N9A1245[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr









Los Angeles City Skyline Sunrise by Larry Gibson on 500px


----------



## streetscapeer

wow... awesome photos of SF and LA!


----------



## Jay

SF and LA have decent skylines, they just get totally overshadowed by NY and Chicago


----------



## Hudson11

It's a shame, both were booming nicely but everything is coming to a screeching halt in CA. Downtown LA and South Park were generating great demand for hotel and luxury residential space as opposed to the airbnbs in the sprawl and the mansions up in the fire-prone hills. But the money dried up between the China credit crackdown and covid. Hopefully someone will come in to finish Oceanwide's near-derelict megaproject next to Staples Center. 
San Francisco will continue to build until its property cost bubble bursts. Covid has probably driven down prices a little bit, so that won't happen for awhile. There are still a small handful of plots pre-planned for office towers in the Transbay District, so those will be fun to watch rise. 50 1st Street is another example of Oceanwide's overseas investment being curtailed. Hopefully that one gets picked up by someone else as well. After that, the future is unknown.


----------



## dendenden

I don't think LA or SF belong in the Worlds Best thread. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## Jay

dendenden said:


> I don't think LA or SF belong in the Worlds Best thread. Just a personal opinion.


True, same could be said for a lot of cities here though.


----------



## akif90

Kuala Lumpur
Photo by Eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## CHINA0086

Shenzhen
By 摩天圳 from Gaoloumi









By 安一然Roger


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by 九十九 on 500px









by zch on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px









by raintae on 500px









by 小贺ZHANG on 500px






​


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta*








*Copyright Instagramdhanial*


----------



## aliali78

new york, new york. old, clasics, new design, the best street.


----------



## akif90

KUALA LUMPUR








PHOTO BY: Potraithaus


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*São Paulo**














*​_Drone.leo















Bragadrones






















Masdrons








serjosoza_


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanjing:*








南京长江大桥 与城市天际线 by 小菜爸爸 on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


20201123 Eagle Rock Observation Deck 003M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr


20201123 Eagle Rock Observation Deck 004M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

^^ 🤤


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York City *









@joethommas









@mchlanglo793









*@jerseyphotographer*









@mchlanglo793









@nyonair









@joeyvisualsnyc









craigsbeds









@mattsfocus









Source









@nickflix_









@emilymccahthy









@dylanwaalker









@jay_roams









@joethommas









*@emilybelkoff*









Falling into Winter..December 2020 by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR








PHOTO BY NORANI ISMAIL*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*








赛博之城 by Flat on 500px.com


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta
















Copyright InstagramPakIndro*


----------



## 2206

Some of my shots

P1280375P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1260287P3a by cth2206, on Flickr
P1260043P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1220784P2a by cth2206, on Flickr
P1220630P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3834P2a by cth2206, on Flickr
IMG_3761P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5798P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China









by Almin on 500px









by 一诚 on 500px









by 陈国亨.RPF on 500px









by Almin on 500px









by 陈国亨.RPF on 500px









by 守仁 on 500px









by Mevy on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by Chrix Chan on 500px









by 小贺ZHANG on 500px









by 小贺ZHANG on 500px









by 鄂柳特 on 500px









by 鄂柳特 on 500px









by KONGSHENG on 500px



​


----------



## Booppe

BANGKOK Chaophraya river



















Photo by inso condo


----------



## lovecities888

World's best skyline is Hong Kong's.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Well, there's our answer. Lock up the thread, mods, discussion over!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Singapore:*
DSCF4818 by Luke Seow, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

A Chicagoan said:


> Well, there's our answer. Lock up the thread, mods, discussion over!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney
City clouds by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing:*








迷雾山城 by 半生弹指声 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









NYC Sunset by Tiffany Thomas on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

Chicago&#x27;s Shedd Aquarium by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## SoaD

^^ Looks like a rendering


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









DTLA Buildings seen from Kenneth Hahn State Recreation Area by Jung Ho Park on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


20201207 NYC Skyline - 032_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beijing:*








中国尊 by 远见晓 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Wuhan:*








日出江城 by Fenrisulfr on 500px.com


----------



## akif90

KUALA LUMPUR









photo by PotraitHaus


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by Eason登山家 on 500px









by Fantasy on 500px









by Parko on 500px









by 泓Sam on 500px









by 飞凡映像 on 500px









by 飞凡映像 on 500px









by Flat on 500px









by 小小3山 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*









by Qiulin on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 徐徐前进 on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 沙瓦拉Savala on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 秋裤_Choku on 500px









by 晓琪 on 500px




​


----------



## Kintoy

Metro Manila skyline


----------



## jchk

Some phone shots of HK taken by yours truly over the past week:


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta
























Copyright YouTube RajaDrone & InstagramDoddyDwinanda*


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*

Chicago Skyline at Night by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by HENG on 500px









by 岑刚 on 500px









by HENG on 500px









by 刘洪仪 on 500px









by cc. on 500px




​


----------



## streetscapeer

Chongqing


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen: Final sunset of 2020*








2020最后的日落 深圳平安金融中心 by 探寻旺仔牛奶 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









Downtown LA by Alex De Rosso on 500px

The City Calls To Me by Michael Nyiri, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*









Dubai Downtown by Faraz Azhar on 500px









New beginning by Rana Jabeen on 500px


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*São Paulo














*​_msonohara


  






  




_
_da.frias


  






  




_
_drone_ly_


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

EOSR2625 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr
EOSR2621 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr
EOSR2617 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

*Buenos Aires*


Buenos Aires by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Melbourne

Intersection of Eastern Freeway and Chandler Highway with Melbourne CBD skyline from Willsmere Park, Kew by Philip Mallis, on Flickr


----------



## Ck886

Kuala Lumpur

View fr Arte66 Mont Kiara
Source : KL foodie FB page


----------



## SoaD

Melbourne 💘💓


----------



## scraper2293

*Hong Kong*
Hong Kong #10 City skyline at sunset by P M, on Flickr
Kowloon Peninsular by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

Burning blue by kedar datta, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*

















@skyalign









@killahwave









@selvon.nef









@the_acphotos


----------



## redcode

Dubai_Boy said:


> *DUBAI*, The United Arab Emirates


don't forget to credit the photos you post here, habibi, since this is an open section (meaning everyone - including the authors, can see everything posted here).


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow City in Fog by Andrew Lawlor on 500px









Небоскребы на закате. by Aleksandr Gunin on 500px


----------



## Dubai_Boy

redcode said:


> don't forget to credit the photos you post here, habibi, since this is an open section (meaning everyone - including the authors, can see everything posted here).


I know that ! you might be able to help. I purchased rights to buy 50 photos a month off of shutter stock and under each photo i download it is indicated by the photographer that i can use it for online sharing but not printing out and selling , so that's what I'm doing

I always had a though in the back of my mind that i MIGHT be doing something wrong , am i habibi ? o.o


----------



## redcode

Dubai_Boy said:


> I know that ! you might be able to help. I purchased rights to buy 50 photos a month off of shutter stock and under each photo i download it is indicated by the photographer that i can use it for online sharing but not printing out and selling , so that's what I'm doing
> 
> I always had a though in the back of my mind that i MIGHT be doing something wrong , am i habibi ? o.o


if you've purchased the right to share the photos then I guess it's ok in this case. Just make sure you indicate that in your post so that I know to not delete it 😂


----------



## shakeltown

streetscapeer said:


> *New York*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1016574
> 
> @skyalign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @killahwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @selvon.nef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @the_acphotos


I love NYC skyline


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dubai_Boy said:


> I purchased rights to buy 50 photos a month off of shutter stock


Ooh wealthy Dubai Boy!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*
Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








都市黄昏烟霞 by Basic阿基 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline - Sunset by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by Flat on 500px








by lalienware on 500px








by lalienware on 500px








by Gunnar Fischer on 500px








by 深圳小鬼 on 500px








by 深圳小鬼 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Chicago-Skyline-II-Nov-8-19 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Dubai Marina*


Back in Dubai after 8 years. View from The Palm, Dubai, UAE by Lillian Krona, auf Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Lightning storm over KL
Credit to:
www.flickr.com/photos/malique/50804631888/

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpr247


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai:*








上海外滩陆家嘴中心夜景 by 摄影师涂良波 on 500px.com


----------



## jchk

Apologies for the blurry/grainy photo (phone camera + some smog), but I think this shot of *Shenzhen*'s skyline (with Yuen Long in the foreground) shows off its sheer scale rather well:


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@mynycityscape









@mynycityscape









@mynycityscape









jay_roams








@mynycityscape










*gigi.nyc*












@beholdingeye


----------



## Sainton

New York reigns supreme.


----------



## SoaD

NYC 💓 💓 💓 💓


----------



## Kadzman

streetscapeer said:


> *New York*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mynycityscape
> 
> View attachment 1036926
> 
> @mynycityscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mynycityscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay_roams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mynycityscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gigi.nyc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @beholdingeye


These would make great full wall posters especially the third last image by @mynycityscape


----------



## redcode

*New York*

The view from Rego Park by SERIKCOHEN, trên Flickr









Moody Metro Sky by Hemant Sharma on 500px









Statue of Liberty, NYC Skyline Sunrise by Eric Malave, trên Flickr









Autumn in Manhattan by Damon Demon on 500px


----------



## LivinAWestLife

jchk said:


> Apologies for the blurry/grainy photo (phone camera + some smog), but I think this shot of *Shenzhen*'s skyline (with Yuen Long in the foreground) shows off its sheer scale rather well:
> View attachment 1036328
> View attachment 1036342


I went hiking just on this trail last month! My phone couldn't capture Shenzhen in all its glory. Yuen Long could well be a major skyline on its own, but its barely known.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Skyline at Night by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


chicago-skyline-1 by Joseph Murphy, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline - Sunset by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


A view east from the roof of 727 West Madison by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*









Silent Morning by Siervo De La Luz on 500px









Beacon Hill Hong Kong 香港畢架山 by Yiu Pan Tang on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Sunrise City by Michael Kucinski, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne&#x27;s Skyline form Albert Park by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Melbourne&#x27;s Skyline from Port Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









航拍福田CBD与平流雾 by ∅ on 500px


----------



## SoaD

Melbourne and NYC 😍😍😍❤


----------



## streetscapeer

*Hong Kong*

















@jsrpixel


----------



## streetscapeer

*Dubai*

















@imindubai


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

Siberian Husky absorbs The Frozen Lake Manhattan by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne again


A cloud break at sunset by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## Daniiif

*Tokyo*








by https://twitter.com/KenKenPhoto


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
Closed by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








Strain "Haritsumeru" by Fumiya T on 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

A Different vantage Point by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## brian the real story

NYC at Night,Central park to be specific.


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok*

City run by dulyanut swdp, trên Flickr


----------



## SoaD

Nice pag!!


----------



## SoaD

*MELBOURNE










https://flic.kr/p/2kyc8ZK



https://flic.kr/p/2kxjQqr

SYDNEY


https://flic.kr/p/2ktkUJN



https://flic.kr/p/2kbTo7A
*​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jakarta:*








Aerial view of multi lane highway through modern city center with tall by 21Aerials on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by 梁子 on 500px








by 军工 on 500px








by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px








by SerpentC on 500px








by 逸松 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China








by O唇仔 on 500px








by Basic阿基 on 500px








by JJW on 500px








by 突然就炸了 on 500px








by L天下行走 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*








by Appletrees on 500px









by 8K SHOP on 500px









by 沙丘里的回声 on 500px









by 8K SHOPon 500px









by CA$H on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by BiJin on 500px









by BiJin on 500px








by Hank. on 500px








by RIO on 500px








by 平湖秋影 on 500px









by 一佳one on 500px








by BiJin on 500px






​


----------



## Kadzman

Almost three minutes of KL sunrise. Credits to Styfly Malaysia.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
City Sunset by Photos By RM, on Flickr


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Chicago, My Kind of Town!










https://www.nj.com/sponsor-content-n/?ntv_ccpvw=0lEAA_w_w_wks0LA&prx_ro=s&utm_source=njam&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=sponsor_content_presence_post


----------



## PsyLock

^^ That angle of Chicago makes the skyline look quite "small".


----------



## brian the real story

And Dubai under the fog in the past few mornings


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Frozen Lake Michigan by Paul Sager, on Flickr


Snowy Chicago Sunset by Jon Buckland, on Flickr


Aerial View of St. John Cantius Church, Chicago by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@yvngzix









@the_acphotos









@thecityandthesubway









@skyalign


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai 2015:*








About SH by Ultraman Orb









About SH by Ultraman Orb









About SH by Ultraman Orb









About SH by Ultraman Orb


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*










Source: FNP


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dubai:*
Castle in the Sky by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline by Rather Be Traveling, trên Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy

two skylines


----------



## Yellow Fever

Moscow

Russia. Moscow. Citizens and the city. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
Hudson Yards, Midtown Manhattan Skyline, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Honolulu*
















*Credit: Hazy Honolulu Sunset by Warren Ishii / 500px and Fun city by Catalin Mitrache / 500px 
User: Warren Ishii (haiku626) Profile / 500px and Catalin Mitrache (catalinmitrache) Profile / 500px *


----------



## Vilatic

*Tokyo*

















*Credit: Tokyo Skyline | Phillip Eskridge | Flickr and Tokyo Tower | Tokyo Tower from World Trade Center, Japan ❤ … | Flickr 
User: Phillip Eskridge | Flickr and Damien Borel | Flickr *


----------



## sepul

nlosborne1 said:


> They’ve built so many buildings, but Kuala Lumpur still looks so ugly! For some reason most Asian skylines are like that. They have so many supertalls but the surrounding downtown area is full of short housing and tenements. It doesn’t match at all, because they have such rapid development that except for the business downtown, the rest of the city hasn’t caught up yet.



Bud. I need you to show pictures of American cities with sea of highrises with the same distance to the business district, just like the picture of KL you quoted. I bet there’s none.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kuala Lumpur:*
KL Skyline @ Changkat by Wesley Wong, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Vilatic said:


> *Honolulu*
> View attachment 1335211
> 
> View attachment 1335219
> 
> *Credit: Hazy Honolulu Sunset by Warren Ishii / 500px and Fun city by Catalin Mitrache / 500px
> User: Warren Ishii (haiku626) Profile / 500px and Catalin Mitrache (catalinmitrache) Profile / 500px *


Sigh. If only every American city would build up to the same extent Honolulu does, we'd be seeing much greater skylines from San Francisco to Atlanta.


----------



## Vilatic

*Toronto*








*Credit:


http://instagr.am/p/CNgnggYLFye/
User: André (@leblanccfp) • Instagram photos and videos *


----------



## Vilatic

*Honolulu (Again)*








*Credit: Blueprint🔹Bravado🔺 ™️ (@bluebrav) • Instagram photos and videos
User: Blueprint🔹Bravado🔺 ™️ (@bluebrav) • Instagram photos and videos *


----------



## Vilatic

*Kobe*
Kobe by Hideki iiiiiiiiiii, on Flickr
Kobe by Hideki iiiiiiiiiii, on Flickr
Kobe（神戸の夜景） by Hisanori, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic

*Manila
Metro Manila Skyline by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr*


----------



## sepul

akif90 said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Aron Lee





nlosborne1 said:


> They’ve built so many buildings, but Kuala Lumpur still looks so ugly! For some reason most Asian skylines are like that. They have so many supertalls but the surrounding downtown area is full of short housing and tenements. It doesn’t match at all, because they have such rapid development that except for the business downtown, the rest of the city hasn’t caught up yet.



The distance between Subang (where the photo was taken) to KL city centre is around 24 km. That’s roughly the same distance between downtown Manhattan to JFK Airport. That far away, even the surrounding areas of NYC are made of short housing neighborhoods.


----------



## sepul

Some ugly neighborhoods of KL that haven’t yet “caught up”

Bangsar
























Brickfields








Bandar Damansara
















Gombak
















Damansara Perdana
















Mont Kiara
















Kepong








Bandar Utama








Sungai Besi
















Sunway







Batu Caves








Gohtong Jaya


----------



## streetscapeer

*Dubai*









@cityscape_discovery


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago*









@chidrone









@rijojacobrobin


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*








PHOTO BY POTRAITHAUS


----------



## mobus

*Sydney*








Sydney Harbour from Point Piper - Night Panorama by Gregory Evans, on Flickr
_SDI0179 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr
Sydney by andrew milling, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Vilatic said:


> *Honolulu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credit: Hazy Honolulu Sunset by Warren Ishii / 500px and Fun city by Catalin Mitrache / 500px
> User: Warren Ishii (haiku626) Profile / 500px and Catalin Mitrache (catalinmitrache) Profile / 500px *


Is that a former volcano?


----------



## isaidso

Vilatic said:


> *Tokyo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credit: Tokyo Skyline | Phillip Eskridge | Flickr and Tokyo Tower | Tokyo Tower from World Trade Center, Japan ❤ … | Flickr
> User: Phillip Eskridge | Flickr and Damien Borel | Flickr *


That's very impressive density.


----------



## Vilatic

isaidso said:


> Is that a former volcano?


Yeah, but it's been extinct for around 150,000 years. Here's what Wikipedia said, "*Diamond Head* is a volcanic tuff cone on the Hawaiian island of Oʻahu and known to Hawaiians as *Lēʻahi*. The Hawaiian name is most likely derived from _lae_ (browridge, promontory) plus _ʻahi_ (tuna) because the shape of the ridgeline resembles the shape of a tuna's dorsal fin.[3] Its English name was given by British sailors in the 19th century, who mistook calcite crystals on the adjacent beach for diamonds. "


----------



## Vilatic

*Osaka
8858・大阪夜景 - Night view by Kazuki&#x27;s Photo, on Flickr
210407_sx_012 by GORIMON, on Flickr*


----------



## Vilatic

*Seattle
Seattle by Michael Dong, on Flickr*


----------



## Hudson11

Kuala Lumpur


Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Labtec

Atlanta









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381592606401036291









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342124238719885313


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne*









Photo by @Wilko



























Photo by @redden









Photo by @Wilko


Queen's Place by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr




  





Photo by @Wilko


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

*Shanghai:*










魔都日出_城市_POCO摄影


----------



## Vilatic

*Chicago
Untitled by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr*


----------



## sepul

I’m not crazy to think Melbourne’s skyline is prettier than Shanghai, am I?


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by HAO浩 on 500px









by zhucong on 500px









by 盐仔  on 500px









by Eric.Yang on 500px









by La Solitude on 500px









by Small Eyes on 500px









by 晓清Duff on 500px








by 大白(●––●) on 500px








by Fandick on 500px








​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by ZxxxYang on 500px








by 艺狼青年 on 500px








by 艺狼青年 on 500px








by Black Station on 500px








by 上海毛头 on 500px








by La Solitude on 500px








by La Solitude on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 阿星 on 500px








by NICWang on 500px








by 肥皂 on 500px









by 往昔如歌 on 500px








by HooHighyoung on 500px








by 韩皓东 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by Salingo on 500px








by WarriorJi on 500px








by 有志的大志 on 500px








by fiyeje on 500px








by 托宾Q on 500px








by 锡泉 on 500px








by 丰不了 on 500px








by 三皮 on 500px






​


----------



## akif90

PHOTO BY POTRAITHAUS


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York









Source









@diecastryan









@*donjuanfernandez









@lensaloft









@mingomatic









@joeyvisualsnyc









@beholdingeye


----------



## KlausDiggy

Is 2 WTC under construction ?


----------



## streetscapeer

no, unfortunately


----------



## KlausDiggy

What is the u/c project next to One World Trade Center on the last picture ?


----------



## QalzimCity

Dayyumm New York!


----------



## streetscapeer

KlausDiggy said:


> What is the u/c project next to One World Trade Center on the last picture ?


That will be the new _Ronald O. Perelman Performing Arts Center _@ the World Trade Center


----------



## KlausDiggy

Thank you


----------



## SoaD

NYC nd Melbourne, my loves


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*
Urban Gowth by Caribb, on Flickr

Toronto by Caribb, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Midtown South, Manhattan, NYC*

Koreatown, NoMad, North Chelsea, Kips Bay and the Flatiron District 


Manhattan Skyline, New York, NY by Timothy Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai:*








暮色 by 隼 on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

*Shanghai* *edit: jinx! ^


Shanghai Skyline 2021 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Yay, same moment Shanghai posts!


----------



## dendenden

NYC is so dense with infill you can't even tell how tall those towers are.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Angie McMonigal Photography-0025-2 by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


April 22, 2021 (24) by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Hong Kong at night by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC + Jersey City*









Gary Hershorn


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*
IMG_4196 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne










As posted on Domain


----------



## JuanPaulo

Melbourne is getting BIG!


----------



## Hudson11

Jakarta


SMESCO Sunset by Ravell Yeo, on Flickr


Jakarta Skyline by Ravell Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

2021 top 10 for me: (Sort of in order but take that with a grain of salt, they're all insane)

1. Shenzhen, China
2. New York, USA
3. Shanghai, China
4. Guangzhou, China
5. Hong Kong, China?
6. Dubai, UAE
7. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
8. Chicago, USA
9. Chongqing, China
10. Tokyo, Japan

Honorary

Toronto, Jakarta, Melbourne, Moscow, Bangkok


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Sunset by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Barry Butler Photography | Facebook


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## Jay

Chicago, USA 💙

*Credit:* Posted by Rick Wilhoit on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kYtarX


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by XCB on 500px








by XCB on 500px








by XCB on 500px








by JackWan on 500px








by 仁山 on 500px








by SaintChenHRn on 500px








by HooHighyoung on 500px









by Roytodo on 500px








by Lindadeng417 on 500px









by mario1996m on 500px








by mario1996m on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by zx.ing on 500px








by 谢宁 on 500px








by 小志Lzj on 500px








by 湘山红叶 on 500px








by RocCHEN on 500px








by EriKay_H on 500px









by 何绍萍 on 500px









by 二牛啊 on 500px









by YangChen on 500px








by Parasite of deep on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Old & New Shanghai - 新旧上海滩*








by XHXYY on 500px



















*







*





































^^





上海圆明园路的红色极简建筑 - 楠木轩


最近去拍摄了圆明园路的美丰大楼改建项目，项目方案是由英国建筑师David Chipperfield主持设计。圆明园路的红色极简建筑「 原美丰大楼改建项目建筑摄影 」▲ 原美丰洋行大楼位置示意图原美丰洋




www.nanmuxuan.com













by JuYing_media. on 500px








by JuYing_media. on 500px









by 137****0670 on 500px








by Chain Cc on 500px









by Simon.JN（2Guoer）on 500px








by Gary Qu on 500px








by SuperPan on 500px








by vx on 500px








by 李阳 on 500px








by Sui on 500px









by 胡杨疯 on 500px






​


----------



## mobus

Sydney Sunrise by Jon Hawton, on Flickr

IMG_20210508_072804 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

P1014567 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








Manhattan from Hoboken by Steve Moczarski on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing:*








天际线 Skyline by 千里远 on 500px.com


----------



## JuanPaulo

I don't know why but I find Chongqing's skyline [pictures on first posts of this page] so attractive!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Cityscape by Rick Wilhoit, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline by Tom Siebert, on Flickr


March282021Exports by chicago8c, on Flickr


Chicago by Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*








Colorist by Alan Chu on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Queens Boulevard by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Shenzhen from Zhuhai








珠海看深圳 by Gerrard on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Nanjing








By 蓝蓝的天上


----------



## saiho

A Chicagoan said:


> Shenzhen from Zhuhai


Zhuhai and Macau from Shenzhen. By 天际深圳


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dubai:*








Skyline Above the Clouds by Florian Kriechbaumer on 500px.com


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*CHI





























Chicago | Way Welling (@waywelling) • Instagram photos and videos *


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Morning Chongqing by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








奔向成功的路 by Z_大凡 on 500px.com


----------



## saiho

Bigboi Shenzhen (click for big image) by 021自由人


----------



## A Chicagoan

saiho said:


> Bigboi Shenzhen (click for big image) by 021自由人
> 
> View attachment 1560016


I spot all of Shenzhen's supertalls except for one!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Hyde Park, C H I C A G O by Omar Wilson, on Flickr


Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


Soldier Field and the Chicago Skyline by jbates606, on Flickr









Chicago skyline over cars in the parking lot by eric, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago*









@_ilovechicago









@_ilovechicago









@unitedstatesphotos


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

View from Air by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Early morning. Manhattan, NYC by Vadim Rebro, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Another NY
NYC Skyline from Yonkers, NY by June Marie, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 梵镜影像 on 500px








by 小易 on 500px








by 揭阳大雨 on 500px








by 陨夜 on 500px








by 啊峰 on 500px









by 子清视界 on 500px








by 舞铲阶级 on 500px








by tony zheng on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 重庆火锅 on 500px








by 玖伍贰柒 on 500px








by 河马是只酷仔 on 500px








by XCB on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px








by William慕斯 on 500px








by ©Kαbbit.G on 500px








by 冒牌天神 on 500px








by XCB on 500px








by Hubery Red on 500px






​


----------



## JuanPaulo

Very impressive Shenzhen!


----------



## redcode

*NY*

New York City by Edgar Omar, trên Flickr

Midtown Manhattan Skyline from Weehawken, New Jersey by Todd Jacobson, trên Flickr









One World Trade by Mike Antonacci on 500px









New York City Cityscape by John Dukes on 500px









Sunset at the edge of New York. by Cicero Goncalves on 500px

DT 70-200mm F4 SAM200 mm_SR35716 by gnuelkevin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Pink Sydney by Robert Geranio on 500px


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago 31st Street Harbor by brightledge photography, on Flickr









South Loop by brightledge photography, on Flickr


Untitled by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr


Chicago Aerial by Jackson Pilliod, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








航拍广州cbd 珠江新城 广州新中轴线 广州三塔 夜景 by 秦淮旧梦 on 500px.com


----------



## sky_boy

hkskyline said:


> *Hong Kong*
> 
> View from Air by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


what a variety, two completely different worlds in one photo


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

DSC_3604 by Alexander Gusev, trên Flickr

DSC_3580а by Alexander Gusev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne from the Lake by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Melbourne by The 3B&#x27;s, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1652020


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








Iconic New York Views by Jan van Doorn on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Pride by Taylor O&#x27;Brien, trên Flickr

The Chicago Skyline by Taylor O&#x27;Brien, trên Flickr

Chicago, IL - Skyline by Ben Conrad, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DJI_0024 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr

1W2A0212 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


San Francisco sunset by Jason Wright, on Flickr


San Francisco Skyline and Bay Bridge from Yerba Buena Island by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Toronto's skyline has grown so fast in the last decade. Impressive.


----------



## redcode

*Nanking*









南京剪影 by 三十五 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Downtown San Francisco Skyline from Alameda Point by Tony Wasserman, trên Flickr

Salesforce Tower by Jason Wright, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canton*









城市风云 by PatrickWong on 500px









火烧云下广州 by 喵星侠 on 500px









广州 | 月照新城 by 小杏 on 500px









羊城夜景 by Yalain on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*










2300 by Taras Vyshnya on 500px










Barangaroo by Taras Vyshnya on 500px

Sydney Harbour by Nub by Stefan Van Rhyn, trên Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









20210602-Chicago skyline from Oak Brook by *** j a z z z i **, on Flickr


Chicago-13 by Will King, on Flickr


Chicago 2021 by aka TomJ, on Flickr


Chicago-11 by Will King, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*









清晨的上海 by DYwhere on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

2021-06-17 Chicago we were landing at MDW a by Charlie Webb, trên Flickr









Chicago skyline during pride month by Rajesh Vijayakumar on 500px









Source

Chicago by Simone Gramegna, trên Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR








Photo by SkyRun*


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









城市光影 by ALang on 500px









南山黄昏 by PMSCAR on 500px









夕阳红深圳 by 喵星侠 on 500px









晚霞深圳 by 喵星侠 on 500px









人才公园 by hekebin on 500px









金色福田 by Peng on 500px









深圳 by 梵镜影像 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Marvel Stadium and Melbourne skyline by Trevor, trên Flickr

Melbourne skyline at dusk by Trevor, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Whampoa by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

6272_L1100773_29-054 by Randolph Croft, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Source









Source


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> *Chicago, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210602-Chicago skyline from Oak Brook by *** j a z z z i **, on Flickr


I hope Chicago builds a supertall bigger than Sears Tower one day. The Empire State Building remained NYC's tallest for 41 years. Sears has been Chicago's tallest for 47 years now.


----------



## Jay

Hudson11 said:


> I hope Chicago builds a supertall bigger than Sears Tower one day. The Empire State Building remained NYC's tallest for 41 years. Sears has been Chicago's tallest for 47 years now.


+1, though I'd be fine with simply another roofline past the 400 meter mark, Tribune East seems like the likeliest option at the moment. Hopefully they come to their senses and add a few more meters (provided zoning allows).


----------



## perheps

875 North Michigan Avenue Tower which oldest first 100 floors in world 1969 but Empire States Building 102 floors actually cheated floor supposed to be 86 floors 326 metre rooftop that’s not first in 1931 until 1969


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Greater Tel Aviv*

Danny Portnoy on 500px


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Chicago Aerial by Jackson Pilliod, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

by 
*Bryan Lee*


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by 
*洪揚程*


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Untitled by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1652883


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

20210623_Z6R_6492 Panorama copy by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, trên Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

*Shenzhen










*


----------



## PsyLock

redcode said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, trên Flickr


As impressive as Hudson Yards is, imo the buildings pale in comparison to MIBC.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Lightning Strike Above Navy Pier by Tom Pazol, on Flickr


Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


Chicago Fog by LENORE HOLT-DARCY, on Flickr


Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


Untitled by Neil Martin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Foreglow at Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Source









Source









Source

Không có tiêu đề by James Fremont - Four Star Images, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## redcode

*New York*









NY Skyline by Sihao Lyu on 500px

Waiting for the Full Moon #12 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr









Source









Gary Hershorn


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*









Hong kong by Faiq Waheed on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









金光 by Johnny璟 on 500px


----------



## dendenden

redcode said:


> *Shenzhen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 金光 by Johnny璟 on 500px


The China Resource Tower and 111 w 47th are my favorite new towers.


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

2021-07-08_04-35-09 by A66 Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## Admn

NOIDA ,NCR, India


----------



## Admn

Worli Sea Face, Mumbai, India


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne*










_Photo by @Wilko _


----------



## SoaD

Admn said:


> Worli Sea Face, Mumbai, India


Looks huge!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

Chicago Skyline - Lincoln Park by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline - Lincoln Park by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


Willis Tower - Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


NYC SKYLINE by Gianni del Corral, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

DSC_1612 by Barry Bellovin, trên Flickr

DSC_1607 by Barry Bellovin, trên Flickr









@GaryHershorn 









@GaryHershorn


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai:*

Shanghai skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA 🇲🇾 *








Photo by Saipul Nizam


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*

High West Panorama by Alex Mak, trên Flickr

High West by Alex Mak, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, trên Flickr

Panoramic View of Sunset in Toronto from Centre Island by Suhail Akhtar, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shanghai:*








Sunset of The Bund by Jerry Chen on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


780_0411 by Hojo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

gc skyline by John Harvey, trên Flickr










Enjoying Life II by Anton Gorlin on 500px


----------



## benKen

taipei

by 陳銘德


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*








FRESH OF THE BOAT by Nenad Spasojevic on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

have some more











Chicago July 2021 by Manuel Santiago, trên Flickr

Chicago July 2021 by Manuel Santiago, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


>


Unfortunately in Chicago there is no phallic skyscraper, only the ****** building!


----------



## dendenden

Source/Credit
NYC


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Good Morning Chicago by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


Nature in the City by Tyler Jacobs, on Flickr


Chicago-51 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr


202107_peer-chicago-trip-87 by Vivian Tan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

PBRE4058 by Dennis Fraevich, trên Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*









Source


----------



## streetscapeer

That was just posted a few posts up, great shot nonetheless


----------



## cubsfan

streetscapeer said:


> That was just posted a few posts up, great shot nonetheless


Oh, missed that, thanks.


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin*









城市天际线日落夜景 by 小花猫 on 500px


----------



## Kadzman

Manhattanhenge 2021

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPj0mtylMlz/


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

State Landmarks Lit Blue in Observation of 20th 9/11 Anniversary by Governor Kathy Hochul, on Flickr

State Landmarks Lit Blue in Observation of 20th 9/11 Anniversary by Governor Kathy Hochul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

3N9A5671[pano] by Michael Soukup, trên Flickr









Chicago skyline by Cary Chu on 500px

Cloudy city. by Brian Kay, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

September 11th Tribute In Light 20 Year Anniversary World Trade Center NYC Skyline Empire State Building Statue Of Liberty 2 2021-09-11 by Adam, trên Flickr

September 11th Tribute In Light 20 Year Anniversary World Trade Center NYC Skyline Statue Of Liberty 2021-09-11 by Adam, trên Flickr

9-11 Memorial Tribute in Light by ndirish97, trên Flickr

9-11 Memorial Tribute in Light by ndirish97, trên Flickr

9-11 Memorial Tribute in Light by ndirish97, trên Flickr


----------



## Haieg

*Dalian*
all images reposted from little universe 😌








by 就是一个按快门的_ on 500px 








by 谁动了我的柠檬🍋 on 500px 








by Peng on 500px 








by meng on 500px 
link to the thread: Dalian - China | Skyscraper City Forum


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA 🇲🇾 









📸 Photo By Khairul Azham*


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt night I by Seso Frank, trên Flickr










Frankfurt Am Main by Edin Photography on 500px

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *









Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC06853 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr









ZE6_0614 by Peter Moy, on Flickr


Constant Change by Gust, on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Ciudad de Panamá



By luco*

Vista de Ciudad de Panamá by Diego Dourojeanni, on Flickr

CIUDAD DE PANAMÁ by Javier Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## felvb

*Toronto*

Toronto,ON by Sonicgregu, en Flickr


Sunset and Dusk in Toronto by Jack Landau, en Flickr


Riverdale Park Sunset III by Jack Landau, en Flickr


IMG_7124_Aerial view of Toronto_ST by Sergey Tishin, en Flickr​


----------



## Kadzman

KL daybreak.








@malaysiafoodandtravel





@malaysiafoodandtravel Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @malaysiafoodandtravel Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> A quantitative analysis squares with that. The City of Chicago is still taller but the City of Toronto has more high-rises. Toronto looks more expansive because it is. Number of Super Tall buildings is where Chicago still has the edge but that lead will likely close in 4-5 years. 5-7 each? Chicago's Super Talls will be taller though.


I'm not doubting this but where are you getting your information from? The CTBUH says Chicago is still well ahead in terms of 150+ meter buildings (counting U/C buildings too)

Of course, no one would argue Toronto is a solid #3 in North America


----------



## benKen

HK









跟隨作家劉克襄 ，探索野性香港，找尋屬於香港的不同風貌 | TRAVELER Luxe 大人的美好時光


香港郊野風情萬種，有綿密白沙的大浪灣、倨傲挺拔的馬鞍山、風水林環繞的荔枝窩、以及險魄孤寂的蚺蛇尖，無論哪一種玩家，都能找到心儀的夢幻角落。




www.travelerluxe.com


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

_RJS1818 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS1813 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS1830 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS1814 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Finally some Europeans in this thread!


----------



## redcode

KlausDiggy said:


> Finally some Europeans in this thread!


Oi I posted London on the previous page. Moscow had an appearance a few pages up thread too 😂 
I actually think Paris La Défense is one of the biggest contenders for the world’s best skyline. It’s just good photos of it are really hard to come by.


----------



## Jay

redcode said:


> I actually think Paris La Défense is one of the biggest contenders for the world’s best skyline. It’s just good photos of it are really hard to come by.


In what sense? Aesthetics? It's underrated in the sense that most people probably don't realize Paris has skyscrapers in the first place, and it is pretty futuristic looking. However, scale wise it's absolutely tiny compared to many Asian and North American cities


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Pretty Piece Of City by Simon Evans, on Flickr

Docklands Summer (Explore!!!)(Royal Victoria Docks, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Il vecchio pontile / The old pier (Blackfriars Bridge, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *


















Source : Twitter @ ifmuth


----------



## KlausDiggy

Jay said:


> In what sense? Aesthetics? It's underrated in the sense that most people probably don't realize Paris has skyscrapers in the first place, and it is pretty futuristic looking. However, scale wise it's absolutely tiny compared to many Asian and North American cities


I wouldn't call the Paris/La Défense skyline tiny. After all, it would rank 7th or 8th in the States and maybe 10th in North America.
Should the Twin Towers and the other 200s come it would also overtake San Francisco, Philadelphia and maybe LA.

Moscow would be in 4th place behind NY, Chicago, Toronto (By number of supertalls even on the 3rd place).
London is already better than San Francisco and increasing. Frankfurt is in terms of 150m+ on par with Calgary, the second best skyline in Canada.

Unfortunately, you're right about Asian Skylines. They are uncatchable.


----------



## Jay

KlausDiggy said:


> I wouldn't call the Paris/La Défense skyline tiny. After all, it would rank 7th or 8th in the States and maybe 10th in North America.
> Should the Twin Towers and the other 200s come it would also overtake San Francisco, Philadelphia and maybe LA.
> 
> Moscow would be in 4th place behind NY, Chicago, Toronto (By number of supertalls even on the 3rd place).
> London is already better than San Francisco and increasing. Frankfurt is in terms of 150m+ on par with Calgary, the second best skyline in Canada.
> 
> Unfortunately, you're right about Asian Skylines. They are uncatchable.


Right but places like SF, Philadelphia and LA are very second tier compared to NYC or Chicago in the US, I was really just referring to those two cities, and Toronto for Canada.

Most of the world's best skylines are in Asia, but NYC, Chicago and maybe soon Toronto or Moscow are the only cities that even compare. Places like Paris, London or Frankfurt are more comparable to Miami, Philly or SF by most measurements, which are relatively small on a global stage.

I'm not anti-Europe or anything at all, in fact I love Europe. I'm just pointing out a fact.


----------



## redcode

Jay said:


> In what sense? Aesthetics? It's underrated in the sense that most people probably don't realize Paris has skyscrapers in the first place, and it is pretty futuristic looking. However, scale wise it's absolutely tiny compared to many Asian and North American cities


Best doesn't necessarily mean biggest. Also anything best is always subjective, so while it's in my top 5 world wide, it may not even crack your top 10. To each their own.


----------



## redcode

*New York*









洛克菲勒大厦曼哈顿景观 by Chris Zhuo on 500px









Midtown. by Dennis Sirjuesingh on 500px









New york 2 by Jean Mendez on 500px

Combined by Armond Netherly, on Flickr

A Day to Remember #56 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

*







*
View of Manhattan from the Palisades by sTeven bRener on 500px

September 11th Tribute In Light 20 Year Anniversary World Trade Center NYC Skyline Empire State Building Statue Of Liberty 2 2021-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









ifmuth









Source









ChiPhotoGuy

River Tour by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr 

Chicago by Everyday pics, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

redcode said:


> Best doesn't necessarily mean biggest. Also anything best is always subjective, so while it's in my top 5 world wide, it may not even crack your top 10. To each their own.


I know, that's why I was asking if he meant aesthetically. Paris has a neat looking skyline, it kind of reminds me of Doha in Qatar in the sense that it has really cool, unique architecture and a decent amount of 200+ meter buildings but the overall scale is just nowhere close to the top dawgs, and to me that matters. Same with London...


----------



## isaidso

Toronto








































TORONTO | Projects & Construction


i hope ANX has curved glass.




www.skyscrapercity.com








__





Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A


I see skycandy-san's abnormally long arms strikes again! Nice balcony shots there! 😼




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## A Chicagoan

NYC
NYC skyline from NJ by Michael J Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> I'm not doubting this but where are you getting your information from? The CTBUH says Chicago is still well ahead in terms of 150+ meter buildings (counting U/C buildings too)
> 
> Of course, no one would argue Toronto is a solid #3 in North America


I use the SSP database and 100m instead of the 150m preferred by Americans (500 feet roughly equals 150m). Personally, I find 150m+ too restrictive as it can lead to conclusions that don't reflect reality. By 150m+ the City of Vancouver only has 5 buildings in its entire skyline. 100-150m buildings aren't what one notices first but they have a big visual impact and should be included imo. 100m is also the benchmark SSC uses to describe a high-rise.

That said, whether one uses 100m or 150m is becoming moot. *Quantitatively,* the gap has evaporated by 100m and will evaporate by 150m in the not too distant future. And agree with you about Toronto being #3. Chicago is still #2 although the pipeline of projects suggest it will be a dead heat by 2025. It's not all about size, of course. Maybe I'll still like Chicago's more, maybe I'll prefer Toronto's. I really don't know.


----------



## Kadzman

Glorious sunset KL
















@dr_r_akbarzadeh Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @dr_r_akbarzadeh Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SDI0030-Enhanced by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*









Hong Kong by Dicky Ng on 500px









维多利亚港 by Mr.Leo on 500px

PANO0001-全景 by Alex Mak, on Flickr

_MG_3461 by Alex Mak, on Flickr









日落时分的西九龙与中环 by TLK on 500px









Evening at Central, Hong Kong by John Lam on 500px


----------



## benKen

*Taichung City, Taiwan*

by 張 ザイアン ウェイ











by ChunChi Koay


----------



## benKen

taipei

by Tsang Fai











by 陳銘德


----------



## benKen

*Kaohsiung City, Taiwan*


by Ernest Lu









by 陳期邁


----------



## Dmerdude

*Istanbul, Turkey *

Different clusters and angles










Source










Source
























ödüllü fotoğraf – Atlas







www.atlasdergisi.com


















__





500px







500px.com



















500px







500px.com


















500px







500px.com


















__





500px







500px.com


----------



## Hebrewtext

*T.A*










with the 3 super talls U.C,
300 towers built + U.C









the gigantic Asian cities not included ,
almost up to date


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> I use the SSP database and 100m instead of the 150m preferred by Americans (500 feet roughly equals 150m). Personally, I find 150m+ too restrictive as it can lead to conclusions that don't reflect reality. By 150m+ the City of Vancouver only has 5 buildings in its entire skyline. 100-150m buildings aren't what one notices first but they have a big visual impact and should be included imo. 100m is also the benchmark SSC uses to describe a high-rise.
> 
> That said, whether one uses 100m or 150m is becoming moot. *Quantitatively,* the gap has evaporated by 100m and will evaporate by 150m in the not too distant future. And agree with you about Toronto being #3. Chicago is still #2 although the pipeline of projects suggest it will be a dead heat by 2025. It's not all about size, of course. Maybe I'll still like Chicago's more, maybe I'll prefer Toronto's. I really don't know.


Gotcha, I assumed you were going off 150m+ towers. 

It's safe to say Chicago and Toronto will compete with each other for the #2 spot in NA and the Western world, but in different ways. Toronto may grow more massive while Chicago stays taller overall, but both are two of the most massive and tallest skylines in the world, especially outside of Asia. I think Miami or Houston will pull into the #4 and #5 spot on the continent at some point, given their crazy growth.


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









Source









@yvngzix









@guide_nyc









@nycwow


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Wow, that tower must be taller than Burj Khalifa (atleast it looks like it)


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

NYC skyline as seen from Perkins memorial by PJ Singh, on Flickr

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr









Manhattan,NY by Soko212 on 500px

Skyline by Ben Cappellacci, on Flickr

Golden Hour by Ben Cappellacci, on Flickr

Orange and Blue by Ben Cappellacci, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*









Morning Shanghai早安上海 by tom_chi on 500px









上海陆家嘴 by Kit柒叶 on 500px










落日微烧 by JeremyZhao on 500px









炽焰陆家嘴 by 演繹華麗 on 500px









魔都日出 by 阿岳 on 500px









陆家嘴黄昏蓝调 by 雅然 on 500px


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ Wow, that tower must be taller than Burj Khalifa (atleast it looks like it)


Lotte bld. is only 555m high but for sure impressive


----------



## JuanPaulo

The second picture in the last Shanghai post is perhaps the best view of the city's skyline imo.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

JuanPaulo said:


> The second picture in the last Shanghai post is perhaps the best view of the city's skyline imo.


The city is developing its city core very nicely. They are planning more towers in the dominant group. Cool


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot

When Evening Falls by Gary Hemmings, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Panorama night by Ana Afonso, on Flickr









jasonhawkesphot

La vista / The view (London skyline from Shooter&#x27;s Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

Jay said:


> Moscow needs a boom of 150 meter towers, it has the height but could expand outwards more, I really like the buildings though.
> 
> Places like Melbourne or Toronto are sort of the opposite and could use a 350 meter building. I can dream... I know there are some proposals around that height but I hope they get built.





Peter Skawinsky said:


> Lotte bld. is only 555m high but for sure impressive


For me, It's among the finest looking supertalls out there. Now, we all could agree that Jay was right that scales are important (if not, everything). Seoul needs more 200-350m tallies. I know there are plenty of downgrading comments on Dubai, but no one can deny it is indeed a city of the giants, same league with the likes of New York, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Chicago and Guangzhou considering they can assimilate a megatall >800m Burj Khalifa into their skyline


----------



## benKen

Taipei


by 傅建誠


----------



## PsyLock

I'm not really familiar with the area around London, but its nice to see a city with multiple clusters instead of one prominent one like Shanghai.


----------



## benKen

seoul


----------



## ElViejoReino

*USA * Biggest: New York. Best for me: *Chicago
China* Biggest: Shenzhen / Shanghai / Hong Kong. Best fo me:* Guangzhou and Beijing 
Asia *Biggest: Dubai. Best for me:* Kuala Lumpur 
Europe *Biggest: London / Moscow. Best fo me*: Paris and Rotterdam
LatinAmerica * Biggest: Sao Paulo. Best fo me*: México City *


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*









sunset Victoria harbour by Yuet So on 500px









维港 by MeiKen on 500px









Green Lantern by Roberto Caiulo on 500px









紅香爐峰 by Alan Tin on 500px









日落时分的九龙与港岛 by TLK on 500px


----------



## benKen

taipei

by Wilson Chen


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


G1050263 by Raffi DerHovanessian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_211005_407_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_556_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_806_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_1154_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_1375_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_1421_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taipei Taiwan

by
*陳銘德*








by
*Tsang Fai*


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung Taiwan

by
*謝昕璁*

























高雄亞洲新灣區夜景空拍 by 昇典影像www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄亞洲新灣區夜景空拍 by 昇典影像www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄亞洲新灣區夜景空拍 by 昇典影像www.dantw.com, on Flickr







建築空拍作品 by 昇典影像 [url]www.dantw.com[/url], on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


DJI_0087-Enhanced by Dennis O’Neil, on Flickr


Hello, Chicago! (Indiana Dunes National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


DSC_9834 by BartShore, on Flickr


Chicago in setting sun by Graham Hart, on Flickr


Untitled by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL
















@arifftajuddin Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @arifftajuddin Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com















https://www.picuki.com/profile/natureloverlr


----------



## dendenden

NYC










Source/Credit


----------



## redcode

more NYC

Manhattan from the Air by Jarrett Stewart, sur Flickr

Midtown NYC by Russell Sutherland, sur Flickr









Tectonicphoto

New York Harbor by Peter Miller, on Flickr

Untitled by Armond Netherly, on Flickr









GaryHershorn

Sunset City by Anthony Tavarez, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing*









未来之城 by QS_Michael on 500px









重庆全景 by 张坤琨 on 500px









山城之巅 by 摄影师曹俊 on 500px









重庆城与桥 by 鹿子默 on 500px









这一刻 在重庆 by Aaaaanswer on 500px









渝中天际线 by ken on 500px


----------



## MalimDeMan

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mtrTjd]Impressive day and nigth meet up by Elvy Samuel, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## nlosborne

New York City.


----------



## nlosborne

Future New York City skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

selfishly, I hope a number of projects don't see the light of day just so the ESB doesn't lose so much prominence. Tower Fifth, mostly, since it's the closest in the midtown east area that might rise. The rest are on the Park Avenue corridor or even further to the east. 15 Penn I feel like i'm in the minority in wanting to see it rise. The design is just so out there that I feel like it would make an iconic skyline addition, even if the northern face has a giant corewall. 175 Park is the one I would sacrifice every other project to see built up to the maximum allowed height of 502m.


----------



## isaidso

175 Park is gorgeous. I'd love to have a 450m version of that in Toronto. It's about time we built an iconic counter balance to the 553m CN Tower. In 2026, the CN Tower will be 50 years old.


----------



## Mansa Musa

Hudson11 said:


> selfishly, I hope a number of projects don't see the light of day just so the ESB doesn't lose so much prominence. Tower Fifth, mostly, since it's the closest in the midtown east area that might rise. The rest are on the Park Avenue corridor or even further to the east. 15 Penn I feel like i'm in the minority in wanting to see it rise. The design is just so out there that I feel like it would make an iconic skyline addition, even if the northern face has a giant corewall. 175 Park is the one I would sacrifice every other project to see built up to the maximum allowed height of 502m.


? This NIMBY like mindset is concerning. The chrystler building is still one of the best if not the best looking buildings in the world, and that didn't change once dozens of towers ugly or not were built around it. I'm all or development as long as it leads to more housing (affordable) and jobs.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

Chicago Skyline by robert credo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


DJI_0060 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


DJI_0047 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

My two favourite skyline

New York City 🇺🇸








📸 By Jerseyphotographer

Kuala Lumpur 🇲🇾








📸 by Aqilsyazwan


----------



## mobus

*Sydney







*
Greenwich | Flickr by One_Eye2011
Sydney Skyline Panorama by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

What do Sydneysiders think of that new tallest? It's a good looking skyscraper but looks a little awkward in the skyline. I had a similar reaction when Perth built its new tallest. BHP?


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Beacon Mtn Hike by David W, on Flickr


----------



## dendenden

NYC



















Source/Credit


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

2R2A5659 by Vladimir Mitrovic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

View of Manhattan from Battle Hill. Green-Wood Cemetery, Brooklyn, NY by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## benKen




----------



## Kadzman

KL partially obscured









https://www.picuki.com/profile/sham_pudin_isa


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago, IL - Sunset by Ben Conrad, on Flickr








[/url]
DJI_0458 by Vladimir Mitrovic, on Flickr


Storm clouds. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


On the Calmer Side by Jason DeVoll, on Flickrv


Last days of Summer by Dennis O’Neil, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney








*


----------



## Hudson11

nameless dude said:


> *Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome photo. please source it so nobody steals/deletes it.


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Out to See #78 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Out to See #80 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*




































wtz


----------



## Daniiif

*Osaka*








source

















































source








source


----------



## Hudson11

moar NYC


Surely, Shirley #44 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


A Day In New York 11th November 2021 by The All-Nite Images, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

*University of Toronto left of Queen's Park; budding Yorkville skyline in the upper right*
DJI_0169 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


*Looking south to Queen's Park (Ontario Legislature) and University Avenue*
DJI_0094 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


*Looking southwest to Bridgepoint (Hospital) lower left*
DJI_0015 by Clement Lo, on Flickr

*Looking southwest across the Don Valley to Cabbagetown and Downtown*
DJI_0006 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Empire State of Mind by Michael Flynn, on Flickr

Manhattan Morning by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

isaidso said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> *University of Toronto left of Queen's Park; budding Yorkville skyline in the upper right*
> DJI_0169 by Clement Lo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *Looking south to Queen's Park (Ontario Legislature) and University Avenue*
> DJI_0094 by Clement Lo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *Looking southwest to Bridgepoint (Hospital) lower left*
> DJI_0015 by Clement Lo, on Flickr
> 
> *Looking southwest across the Don Valley to Cabbagetown and Downtown*
> DJI_0006 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


The autumnal Canadian city shots are a real thing of beauty 😍🍂


----------



## isaidso

Greedy Sheedy said:


> The autumnal Canadian city shots are a real thing of beauty 😍🍂


It's my favourite time of year. I walked through Cabbagetown (Toronto) yesterday and loved every second of it. These below are right in the heart of Montreal.


McGill University on the southeast slopes of Mont Royal








Fall colours close to peaking on Mont Royal











__





Post some pictures of your city! II - Page 458 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 458- Post some pictures of your city! II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

isaidso said:


> It's my favourite time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some pictures of your city! II - Page 458 - SkyscraperPage Forum
> 
> 
> Page 458- Post some pictures of your city! II Canada
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraperpage.com


I echo that sentiment. What I love so much about it is that the Canadian cityscapes are already some of the most eclectic of all and the colours in Autumn/Fall just enhance that feeling even further (for me at least).

I have a particular soft spot for Calgary but Montreal or Toronto will do just fine!


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sunset over Sydney by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*

Big Apple Pink ⍟ Eͤxͯрⷬloͦrͬeͤdͩ by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

one more

3N9A8252[pano] by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York







*
keankburke










franksvlogs








jerseyphotographer









jerseyphotographer









selvon.nef









hudsonyards









meetfrancois










jerseyphotographer









skyalign


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Francisco:*

Spanning the Bay by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

@kl_city_skyline Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kl_city_skyline Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr









barrybutler9


----------



## Kadzman

redcode said:


> Is that TRX to the right of KL Tower? Looks a bit underwhelming from this view


Ya, over 2 km away from KL Tower. I think if this was a single panoramic shot, KL Tower would be in the middle panel and PNB 118 on the right most side. Don't think the photographer could fit the whole view within that gap in the tree foliage from where he was.


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

IMG_4541 by Clay Hensley, sur Flickr

IMG_4534 by Clay Hensley, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-026.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-018.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-019.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211019-004.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City Towers by 100 Real People, on Flickr


----------



## sepul




----------



## Hudson11

*Metro Manila*


Orange Sun by Jerrard Lee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Manhattan from Randall&#x27;s Island by massmatt, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211021-071.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211021-045.jpg by Brian Aronson, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Apple Marina Bay Sands by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

La Défense

Quartier de la Defense vu de la Tour Eiffel. by Georges Morel, auf Flickr


La Défense by Teh Han Lin, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

DSC05844 by lingtszhin, on Flickr

DSC05804 by lingtszhin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL
















@victorlte Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @victorlte Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com















https://www.picuki.com/profile/mohd.edzuan


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*

Skyline behind the Wells Street Bridge by Alan Greenberg, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

taipei

BY
*Shen Hommer 張鴻*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dubai:*








Umar Shariff Photography/Getty Images


----------



## redcode

2 skylines of New York City

DSC08851 by taigatrommelchen, sur Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

I used to prefer the midtown skyline, but from that perspective I prefer the downtown one. In fact, although the tall skinnies are hugely impressive in a lot of ways, I do think they upset the balance of the skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Lighthouse Tour #20 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

The one and only...








































@unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> The one and only...


London?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bangkok:*

Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








Manhattan by Piotr Jasinski, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Wonderful layering in that shot.


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Christmas in Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## nlosborne

This may be slightly off-topic, but I wanted to post this to find out if it is true. According to this article, China has banned skyscrapers over 250 meters from being built in any city. Is this correct? If so, then how are there seemingly dozens of super tall buildings under construction right now? 









China limits construction of 'super high-rise buildings'


The decision is being seen as part of a larger bid to crackdown on vanity projects.



www.bbc.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

nlosborne said:


> This may be slightly off-topic, but I wanted to post this to find out if it is true. According to this article, China has banned skyscrapers over 250 meters from being built in any city. Is this correct? If so, then how are there seemingly dozens of super tall buildings under construction right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China limits construction of 'super high-rise buildings'
> 
> 
> The decision is being seen as part of a larger bid to crackdown on vanity projects.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com





> Similarly, cities with an urban population of over three million could under certain circumstances apply to build a skyscraper taller than 250 metres, but with a hard ban on buildings over 500m.


----------



## nlosborne

Then the ban must not be that serious if dozens of skyscrapers have been approved anyway. Right? Then what is the significance of the ban if it isn’t enforced?


----------



## A Chicagoan

nlosborne said:


> Then the ban must not be that serious if dozens of skyscrapers have been approved anyway. Right? Then what is the significance of the ban if it isn’t enforced?


The ban only started this year so it might take a while to see if the number of approved skyscrapers dropped. I'm guessing that already under-construction buildings aren't subject to the new restrictions. And important cities like Shanghai, Guangzhou, Wuhan, etc. should be easily able to secure permission to build up to 500 meters.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sydney:*








Bridgeside by Taras Vyshnya on 500px.com


----------



## benKen

Taipei

BY 休伯特


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ MikeLydon


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Trail by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

one more of Chicago

Patterns by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

little universe said:


> *Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
> Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Almin on 500px​


Guangzhou looks incredible at night, as cyberpunk as it gets


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Untitled-40 by Colleen Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, DECEMBER 15, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, DECEMBER 15, 2021. by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

nlosborne said:


> Then the ban must not be that serious if dozens of skyscrapers have been approved anyway. Right? Then what is the significance of the ban if it isn’t enforced?





A Chicagoan said:


> The ban only started this year so it might take a while to see if the number of approved skyscrapers dropped. I'm guessing that already under-construction buildings aren't subject to the new restrictions. And important cities like Shanghai, Guangzhou, Wuhan, etc. should be easily able to secure permission to build up to 500 meters.


IMO 
The most important thing is that the limitation of the construction height (bans) of supertalls ca 500m schould apply to non-central areas. The main DOWN TOWN centers should have a permit because it is simply better for the *skyline* and *urban plan* of such agglomerations.

I am writing this in the context of the discussion we are having on the European thread, a fragment of which I have posted* below,* regarding the influence of very high dominants and groups of such supertalls on the landscape. If their construction is unlimited, the skylines of very large cities will degrade into huge termitiers - uninteresting, boring large-scale structures.



Peter Skawinsky said:


> .*I think that every beautiful large city must have a city-core center where there will be a center of gravity that focuses its attention functionally and visualy. *





Davidinho said:


> I think it is possible for cities of Warsaw's size. Larger cities, especially those having 10mln+ population cannot have just one place like that. They tend to have multiple nuclei. Tokyo is the best example. Among European cities, Moscow, London and Istanbul are slowly decentralizing.





Peter Skawinsky said:


> This is the "Plateau effect" we have in Asian cities. The whole paranoia is that they stopped looking for a gravity center, but expanded these scattered island districts until the whole city became unbearable in supertalls.





Davidinho said:


> That's not the case. You need to have dominants to avoid that effect. I don't know which Asian cities you are referencing, but, for example, Dubai, Shanghai, Kuala-Lumpur have such dominants.





Peter Skawinsky said:


> Yes, the cities you mentioned have well-planned main centers, and I am talking about situations when building skyscrapers spreads throughout the entire agglomeration. Chinese cities are powerful and you can see how it happens. Of course, Warsaw is not comparable to Chinese cities, but the effect of dropping high towers everywhere is slowly the same- moving towards boring buildings everywhere. You know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 10 Best Asian Cities To Visit For Food, Culture, Nature And Utter Chaos | Inspired By Maps
> 
> 
> From a hyper-modern metropolis in Japan, to a concrete jungle in China and a humid garden city-state, this is our pick of the best Asian cities to visit in Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inspiredbymaps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2502677
> 
> 
> We have just noticed one of the most dificult *urbanisation and urban development problem* in the world.


It seems to me that this discussion is important for choosing which city has the best planning in the world,which is directly related to the *world's best skyline. *


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*

Moonrise over Los Angeles by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## Melonus

CHICAGO​








Chicago Skyline by dwk001, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL















@edwintan_getty Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @edwintan_getty Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Kadzman

@unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Toronto:*

MoCA by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR





*


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr

Dusk in Manhattan by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*









GaryHershorn

NY Skyline Jpeg_044-01 by Dominick Ventura, sur Flickr









A1201 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px









New York Cityscape-2 by Kenneth © KenPics on 500px

New York City Skyline Times Two by Jeff Friedkin, sur Flickr

Manhattan Sunset by Susan Taylor, sur Flickr

NYC Sunset by Rory Corbett, sur Flickr

2021_12_10_NYC_5D383-Pano by Justin + Kristin Schaack, sur Flickr

2021_12_10_NYC_5D365 by Justin + Kristin Schaack, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

midtown DSC03962 by Claus Holzapfel, on Flickr

Sun setting over the East side by Donato Mailano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf *

ZF6_4695 by Zdzislaw Fiedler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Angie McMonigal Photography-0003-Edit by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney under clouds by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Hong Kong *










Source : kkleungken from dcfever










Source : ken.ken from dcfever










Source : magicianalbert from dcfever


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Untitled by James Courtright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ paulbuscemi44


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Sans titre by Vinny Schiano, sur Flickr

Moon Over Manhattan by Jjlhawk Photography, sur Flickr

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250112 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250115 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr

NYC Skyline 12_25_2021 Cloudy-250064 by walkthetalk1, sur Flickr

First Snow Christmas Eve 2021-12-25 01:11:57 by Danny Daly, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Singapore:*








Skyscraper and skyline in Singapore city night. by Victor Stanciu on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


202111010 New York City Manhattan and East River by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

_DSC0341 copy by Alan Pong, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

@unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*

Dusk, Brooklyn Heights Promenade (2) - 12/6/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr


New York Skyline by Rithvik Jandhyala, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









The Shard at Night by John D Mason on 500px









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Mikiboz

KlausDiggy said:


> My Top 10
> 
> New York
> Hong Kong
> Shanghai
> Shenzhen
> Dubai
> Guangzhou
> Chicago
> Kualar Lumpur
> Tokyo
> Chongqing
> 
> Others I can't rank but could theoretically be in the top 10.
> 
> Moscow, Singapore, Wuhan, Tianjin, Beijing, Nanjing, Changsha, Bangkok, Manila, Jakarta, Tel Aviv, Seoul, Busan, Panama City...


Even forgot a few obvious ones like Chongqing and smaller cities with hugh skylines like Tel Aviv or Panama City…it’s Crazy, 25 years ago a top20 would have consisted at least half of NA cities plus the obvious Asian ones (HK, Singapur, Tokyo etc). Now only NY and Chicago can claim a „safe“ spot in the TOP20.


----------



## Kadzman

NYC















@unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *




























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo *  and metro cities


----------



## SanFranRising

Mikiboz said:


> Even forgot a few obvious ones like Chongqing and smaller cities with hugh skylines like Tel Aviv or Panama City…it’s Crazy, 25 years ago a top20 would have consisted at least half of NA cities plus the obvious Asian ones (HK, Singapur, Tokyo etc). Now only NY and Chicago can claim a „safe“ spot in the TOP20.


Don't forget Toronto ! i think they have a safe spot in the Top 20 too


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*

Chicago Winter-108 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-104 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-100 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr

Chicago Winter-85 by Bradley Olson, on Flickr


----------



## Daniiif

*Tokyo*








ウイッシュ








北斎みなもと
















source








source








source


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney skyline by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

20220106-170452-RX100M7 by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Dubai, UAE*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

DUMBO winter sunset-2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

My _personal_ top 30!! (I know nobody cares but it's fun to list them anyway)..
1. New York - Simply the best.
2. Guangzhou - 2 of my favourite towers.
3. Chicago - Classic and could be top 2.
4. Toronto - The 3rd NA classic.
5. Chongqing - Really underrated.
6. Shanghai - _The_ Asian classic.
7. Melbourne - So what? I love it.
8. San Francisco - Instantly recognisable.
9. Hong Kong - Ok ok, maybe _this_ is the Asian classic..
10. Philadelphia - Dare I say the best modern skyscrapers on planet Earth? For me, they are right up there.
11. Sydney - The latest shots catapulted this up the rankings.
12. Shenzhen - Not my favourite but mind bogglingly vast.
13. Brisbane - Aus might have a mental government but they have some great cities & skylines.
14. KL - Was never a fan, but she is really growing on me.
15. Beijing - Simply stunning, should be higher.
16. Vancouver - Arguably the best setting of the lot.
17. LA - Huge urban sprawl but lovely compact skyline.
18. Tokyo - Skytree anyone?
19. Seattle - Possibly a 4th NA classic, so well balanced.
20. Calgary - I'm indulging now. This has soft spot written all over it.
21. Moscow - Incredibly imposing.
22. Doha - The most futuristic looking?
23. Montreal - Another gorgeous CA entry
24. London - Love the multiple clusters, hate 22 and the height restrictions.
25. Dubai - Low down, yes, not my personal taste. Can't deny the madness of it though.
26. Taipei - benKen version of Stockholm syndrome (jk, it's a great skyline).
27. Singapore - I've put it in as to not offend, but it's pretty boring to me.
28. Bangkok - Great potential.
29. Auckland - Quaint, well balanced, lovely viewing tower.
30. Tianjin - _lots of snoring_ 'Stockh..Uh Manchest...oh, Tianjin, yes yes, gorgeous' _more snoring_.

Honourable mentions - Tel-Aviv, Perth, Cartegena, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Rotterdam, Manila, Paris, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo, Mexico City, Edmonton, Seoul, Osaka, Dalian, Qingdao, Kaohsiung, Milan, Boston.


----------



## Kadzman

Magical NYC























@unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by 
*Charles Kang*


----------



## Kadzman

Different colours of the day..
































@kkj_bernard Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kkj_bernard Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Kadzman

Chongqing, often overlooked but certainly one of my favourite city skylines...















@chinasights Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @chinasights Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@niccolochongqing Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @niccolochongqing Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Absolutely ^^

Gorgeous.


----------



## hkskyline

Chongqing is definitely under-rated. It has a stunning geographic setting with lots of hills so it takes a lot of civil engineering skill to build roads and trains here. The city centre is a bit like Pittsburgh at a river junction but with far more density.


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

ATX_9158-Pano-2 by Anton T, on Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*









Source


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *










Source : Twitter @ MatthewPugliese 










Source : Twitter @  isardasorensen


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Panorama from Twin Peaks by Christophe Hassaine, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Cold Mirrors by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr

Windswept Broad Shoulders by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr

_37A8298-1_working by Nikolaos Kapsalis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sunrise @ Golden Gate by Danny Li, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

The city of Georgetown, on Penang island. Viewed from the city state’s mainland portion in west coast Malaya, Malaysia.

















Georgetown & Butterworth (mainland)


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by Jimmy Shen










by mai





















by
*黃國峰*










by
*Suda Kana*


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Winter Beach Life by Jason DeVoll, sur Flickr

A Mirror Shine by Jason DeVoll, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

DSC_0892-HDR copy by 9V1BH, on Flickr

DSC_1005 copy by 9V1BH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL - Panorama by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

darkie_one said:


> View attachment 2672470
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZCp0hortfH/













moscowoutskirts said:


> 04.02.
> View attachment 2735329













tirl said:


> View attachment 2746268
> 
> 
> _Источник: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1A8U1uKyNrwVLK4BrcFXUQ_


...


----------



## Kadzman

KL















@benkhaleed Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @benkhaleed Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@yeenomnom Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @yeenomnom Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com













https://www.picuki.com/profile/pratitimajumdar


















@anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com





















@mhaffizj Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @mhaffizj Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@chonghanvui Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @chonghanvui Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


IMG_8123a_Mid-Manhattan by Richard M Rubin, on Flickr


IMG_8120a_Brooklyn &amp; Manhattan Bridges by Richard M Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taipei


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*


----------



## Peter1980

*Sydney*










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/sydney/comments/sdqfdl


----------



## streetscapeer

Aerial photo capturing the cityscape of Queens NY, elevated subway in...





















Selvon.nef









































Source : Friday, February 11th, 2022, Good Morning!


----------



## ogonek

Moscow









by moscowoutskirts


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*








Sunset at Museum of Science and Industry_Chicago by Alex Chen on 500px.com


----------



## benKen

HK

by
*Billy Lie*


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by
*Henry Wu*


----------



## benKen

HK

BY
*Ray Mrx*








by 
*Tc Chan*













Taipei

by
*Chang Xiang*


----------



## benKen

Seoul


----------



## benKen

Taipei 

by 
*黃家駿*


----------



## benKen

Taichung Taiwan

DV2A7176-pano by Digital_trance, on Flickr


by 廖 偉 龍










buy
*沈士傑*










_UR61419 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_OU58574 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by 
*Walter Tsou*









by 
*Henry Wu







*


by 
*許家榮*









by 
*謝昕璁*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing:*








城市建筑夜景风光 by 陈洪兴 on 500px.com


----------



## DEJAH

*BOGOTÁ*









_Diego Riaño_









_Camilo Hernández_









































_Daniel Mora G._​


----------



## Space Lover

*Shanghai, China*

Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by
*廖靖皇*


----------



## akif90

KUALA LUMPUR by Jacky


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


501 N Clinton St Apt 2801-print-018-001-018-4200x2796-300dpi by HBChicago, on Flickr


434 N Canal St Chicago IL-print-028-024-028-4200x2800-300dpi by HBChicago, on Flickr


501 N Clinton St Apt 2402-print-022-014-022-4200x2800-300dpi by HBChicago, on Flickr


333 N Canal St Apt 2004-print-028-029-028-4200x2800-300dpi by HBChicago, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








Midtown Manhattan by Chris Huang on 500px.com


----------



## GIGIGAGA

TOP4: Shanghai New york Chicago Shenzhen


----------



## benKen

Taichung Taiwan

by 
*楊承育*


----------



## benKen

Taipei Taiwan

by 
*郭志中*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr


Front Street by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Humber Bay Shores by Marcanadian, on Flickr


🇨🇦 Downtown Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

HK 

by 
*Lance Lam*


----------



## Daniiif

*Tokyo*


























https://twitter.com/shino___photo




















https://twitter.com/tsunagutabi


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by 韩豆 on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by 吉光片羽 on 500px








by Ho1den on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 嵐 on 500px








by 程程 on 500px








by 六点钟 on 500px








by 赵为 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai at Night - 夜上海*








by kk_Photograph on 500px








by 133****8312 on 500px








by EASON CHOW on 500px








by 吖、 on 500px








by 触摸阳光 on 500px








by 放羊君 on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500px








by dgmhs on 500px








by 六点钟 on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by kk_Photograph on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, South China








by fiyeje on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 舞铲阶级 on 500px








by 湘山红叶 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Peng、on 500px








by Alex Xiong（收放自如） on 500px








by Acoder  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, South China








by 梵镜影像 on 500px








by 木子与西早 on 500px








by 木子与西早 on 500px








by 湘山红叶 on 500px








by DANIEL on 500px








by 他叫信念 on 500px








by 敬贤视觉 on 500px








by 离歌_lig on 500px








by 敬贤视觉 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px




​


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by Marks


----------



## QalzimCity

The View from one of the best rooftop bar in KL, The Vertigo at Banyan Tree









































I've been there twice, simply convenient no admission fee whatsoever, just go there, buy a drink and enjoy the million dollars view


----------



## benKen

Taipei 

by
*Yang Derek*


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC








@keankburke


----------



## shanhua720803

Taipei

by
*Shen Hommer 張鴻








*


----------



## shanhua720803

Taipei

by 林信丞


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York:*








Amazing city panorama at twilight, skyscrapers with illuminated tops by 21Aerials on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Xiaomi 12S ultra by kked Tai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago at the lakefront by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


Chicago at the lakefront by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


Chicago at the lakefront by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








广州天河区 by Jason.Chang on 500px.com


----------



## JuanPaulo

One more of *Guangzhou*:


Golden Sunset by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*



Source : July 4th & 5th fireworks & lightning


----------



## benKen

HK

by 
*Ray Mrx*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Manhattan at Dawn by Vadim Rebro, on Flickr


16_Mid-day skyline by Iris Greges, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, South China








by Allen. on 500px








by Allen. on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px








by L_L on 500px








by L_L on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px


 
Please visit:








Shenzhen - China


by 岳蘅CWHY on 500px by 吉吉黄 l LC on 500px by 揭阳大雨 on 500px by Albus Tan on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com












Shenzhen__深圳__China


by L_L on 500px by Edgarr on 500px by L_L on 500px by L_L on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com






​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen at Night - 鹏城夜景*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, South China








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 轻松sz  on 500px








by Allen. on 500px








by Alex追光记录 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋  on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px


 
Please visit: 








Shenzhen - China


by 岳蘅CWHY on 500px by 吉吉黄 l LC on 500px by 揭阳大雨 on 500px by Albus Tan on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com












Shenzhen__深圳__China


by L_L on 500px by Edgarr on 500px by L_L on 500px by L_L on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by xilaoci on 500px









by Tony Gao on 500px








by 以梦为马 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by 清风一笑 on 500px








by Lumen威 on 500px








by God fantasy on 500px








by zuosk on 500px








by 小舌湾湾 on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px








by Joseph  on 500px

 
Please visit: 








Shanghai - China


West Bund & Qiantan New CBD(s) Under Construction - 建设中的西岸和前滩商务区 South Shanghai by xilaoci on 500px by 稷下先生 on 500px Zhangjiang New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的张江商务区 Pudong New Area, East Shanghai Zhangjiang Science City (张江科学城) is a national-level science and high-tech center by Mr.Hu...




www.skyscrapercity.com












Very Shanghai __上海__魔都派头


25th Anniversary of the Hong Kong SAR Light Show at North Bund - 北外滩 香港回归廿五周年灯光秀 The relationship between Shanghai & Hong Kong is the Chinese version of the "A Tale of Two Cities (沪港双城记)" by 小金鸡 on 500px by 小金鸡 on 500px by 小金鸡 on 500px by 小金鸡 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com




​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai at Night - 夜上海*
When Night Falls, Shanghai Reveals Its True Colours








by joy记录 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by 童心的彩色胶片 on 500px








by 乐乐哥 on 500px








by TheMaxia on 500px








by 吉光片羽 on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px








by 176****0242 on 500px








by Invictus on 500px








by Invictus on 500px








by 185****7940  on 500px


 
Please visit:








Shanghai - China


West Bund & Qiantan New CBD(s) Under Construction - 建设中的西岸和前滩商务区 South Shanghai by xilaoci on 500px by 稷下先生 on 500px Zhangjiang New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的张江商务区 Pudong New Area, East Shanghai Zhangjiang Science City (张江科学城) is a national-level science and high-tech center by Mr.Hu...




www.skyscrapercity.com












Very Shanghai __上海__魔都派头


25th Anniversary of the Hong Kong SAR Light Show at North Bund - 北外滩 香港回归廿五周年灯光秀 The relationship between Shanghai & Hong Kong is the Chinese version of the "A Tale of Two Cities (沪港双城记)" by 小金鸡 on 500px by 小金鸡 on 500px by 小金鸡 on 500px by 小金鸡 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com




​


----------



## JuanPaulo

Shenzhen just blows my mind!


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*

City Vista by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Summit - Nova York by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## isaidso

https://www.instagram.com/p/Cc8gI7rOVwk/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt, Germany by Riex, auf Flickr


----------



## cubsfan

*Chicago:*









Source


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Hudson Yards by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tokyo








by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

JuanPaulo said:


> Shenzhen just blows my mind!


+1, it's the one city that may pass NYC in all catogories, I think it's safe to say it may be #1 globally. Hong Kong has 500+ official skyscrapers but fewer very tall ones than NYC, Shenzhen, Dubai etc.

2022 list:

Shenzhen
NYC
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Dubai
Guangzhou
Kuala Lumpur
Chicago
Tokyo
Chongqing

Honorary:

Nanjing, Wuhan, Bangkok, Toronto, Moscow, Jakarta, Abu Dhabi


----------



## Troopchina

Yes it might be the best in terms of numbers but its international touristic appeal iz close to zero


----------



## Hudson11

*San Francisco*


San Francisco Skyline by Stanley Ng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney
Barangaroo Sunset by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

As much as the eye can see by Ian Pears, on Flickr

The bridge thats never quiet by Ian Pears, on Flickr

1WTC and the reflection pools by Ian Pears, on Flickr

Busy Midtown Streets 2 by Ian Pears, on Flickr

Midtown looking West by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## Objective

Troopchina said:


> Yes it might be the best in terms of numbers but its international touristic appeal iz close to zero


 It was created as a special economical zone, not as a tourist destination, and it's speed of development from what it was, in to what is becoming is also the best in the world.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Morning for Enjoyment by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr

Rocks vs. the Lake by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr

The Autumn Colors are Coming by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


8.10.22_ATS_NEW YORK_Neville Hopwood-0588 by Performance54, on Flickr


9.10.22_ATS_NEW YORK_Neville Hopwood- by Performance54, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taipei Taiwan



bypp123 










by 陳福民










by Fu Min


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York City _FX46837 by Nock Wong, on Flickr

New York City _FX46836 by Nock Wong, on Flickr

New York City _FX46820 by Nock Wong, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## nlosborne

Wow! New York is number one. 

Posted by cschelz on Reddit.


----------



## nlosborne




----------



## Daniiif

Tokyo








































Tokyo Scapes,@kiribou06341,BIRUMACHIOSAKA


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Circular Quay, The Rocks and Sydney CBD panorama by Leanne Irwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Harvest Moon #3 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## kayasabri492

İstanbul 150+ meter 108 towers


----------



## Jay

kayasabri492 said:


> İstanbul 150+ meter 108 towers


According to the CTBUH there are 48 completed and 7 U/C so 55.


----------



## kayasabri492

İstanbul 150+ metres tower list 
1. Çamlıca TV tower - 369 meter 
2.centrall bank tower ( T/O) 363 meter 
3.metropol İstanbul tower 318 meter 
4.skyland İstanbul a blok 293 meter 
5.skyland İstanbul b blok 293 meter 
6.saphire İstanbul 261 meter 
7.nurol life tower 252 meter 
8.emaar square a blok 229 meter 
9.former kayakule 228 meter 
10.ziraat kuleleri a blok 220 meter 
11.vakifbank kuleleri a blok 220 meter 
12.anthill residance a blok 210 meter 
13.anthill residance b blok 210 meter 
14.spine Maslak tower 210 meter 
15.halkbank towers a blok 208 meter 
17.endem TV tower 206 meter 
18.sinpas Queen tower 195 meter 
19.ciftci towers a blok 194 meter 
20.ciftci towers b blok 194 meter 
21ziraat kuleleri b blok 194 meter 
22.varyap meridian a blok 192 meter 
23.allianz Ataşehir 186 meter 
24.gumus panorama Esenyurt 185 meter 
25.hilton Bomonti tower 185 meter 
26.rixos Bomonti tower 
27.tahincioglu Bomonti tower 185 meter 
28.isbank towers a blok 182 meter 
29.agaoglu my towerland Gold 182 meter 
30.nidakule Ataşehir 180 meter 
31.agaoglu Maslak 1453 a blok 180 meter 
32.agaoglu Maslak 1453 b blok 180 meter 
33.agaoglu Maslak 1453 c blok 180 meter 
34.agaoglu Maslak 1453 d blok 180 meter 
35.agaoglu Maslak 1453 e blok 180 meter 
36.agaoglu Maslak 1452 f blok 180 meter 
37.agaoglu Maslak 1453 g blok 180 meter 
38.varyap meridian b blok 180 meter 
39.skyland İstanbul c blok 179 meter 
40.eclipse Maslak a blok 178 meter 
41.eclipse Maslak b blok 178 meter 
42.anatolium Marmara 177 meter 
43.akasya towers a blok 173 meter 
44.akasya towers b blok 173 meter 
45.akasya towers c blok 173 meter 
46.sisli tower 170 meter 
46.metrocity a blok 170 meter 
47.metrocity b blok 170 meter 
48.metrocity c blok 170 meter 
49.ozdilek towers a blok 170 meter 
50.ozdilek towers b blok 170 meter 
51.zorlu headquarters Levent tower 170 meter 
52.telstilkent towers a blok 168 meter 
53.tekstilkent towers b blok 168 meter 
54.selenium twins a blok 165 meter 
55.selenium twins b blok 165 meter 
56.bay Maslak 42 tower a blok 162 meter 
57.bay Maslak 42 tower b blok 162 meter 
58.sarphan finans Park 162 meter 
59.exen İstanbul tower 160 meter 
60.varyap meridian c blok 160 meter 
61.isbank GYO manzara Adalar a blok 160 meter 
62.istmarina a blok 160 meter 
63.istmarina b blok 160 meter 
64.istmarina c blok 160 meter 
65.nurol şişli tower 160 meter 
66.soyak kristal 160 meter 
67.agaoglu my towerland a blok 160 meter 
68.ozyurtlar n logo a blok 160 meter 
69.sheraton Esenyurt 160 meter 
70.kozapark towers a blok 160 meter 
71.kozapark towers b blok 160 meter 
72.kozapark towers c blok 160 meter 
73.kozapark towers d blok 160 meter 
74.kozapark towers e blok 160 meter 
75.kozapark towers f blok 160 meter 
76.kozapark towers g blok 160 meter 
77.newista residance a blok 158 meter 
78.four winds towers a blok 156 meter 
79.four winds towers b blok 156 meter 
80.four winds towers c blok 156 meter 
81.moment kartal a blok 154 meter 
82.moment kartal b blok 154 meter 
83.uprise elite kartal 154 meter 
84.sabanci Center a blok 153 meter 
85.trump şişli tower 153 meter 
86.torun şişli tower 153 meter 
87.sun plaza Maslak 153 meter 
88.suzer plaza 153 meter 
89.tat towers a blok 153 meter 
90.tat towers b blok 153 meter 
91.sisli elite tower 151 meter 
92.istanbloom tower 151 meter 
93.terrace towers a blok 151 meter 
94.terrace towers b blok 150 meter 
95.and pastel kartal tower 150 meter 
96.is GYO manzara Adalar b blok 150 meter 
97.polat tower 150 meter 
98.istmarina d blok 150 meter 
99.istmarina e blok 150 meter 
100.varyap meridian c blok 150 meter 
101.ozyurtlar n logo b blok 150 meter 
102. metropol İstanbul b blok 150 meter 
103.metropol İstanbul c blok 150 meter 
104.emaar square b blok 150 meter 
105.emaar square c blok 150 meter 

Not: this list only finished towers


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

I looked for a few and it seems many are not even u/c - for example the "IstMarina" complex. Others are significantly shorter than stated by you - doesn't seem very reliable.


----------



## kayasabri492

lf one day you come to İstanbul, l will show you all the buildings one bu one and if neccesary we will calculate them all in meters. Also, most of the turkish construction companies are not keen on saving their projects on sites like emporis, ctbuh and there are at least 40 more buildings on that list that l havent counted yet. lt dosent matter to me whether you believe it or not. But if you want, you can ask a friend who is currently in istanbul about the number of buildings in İstanbul. They will already answer you


----------



## KlausDiggy

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I looked for a few and it seems many are not even u/c - for example the "IstMarina" complex. Others are significantly shorter than stated by you - doesn't seem very reliable.


Again!
Ctbuh knows nothing. I would not trust the site too much

The buildings in the video are "IstMarina" and this is 2 years old. So it's finished.











However, you are right about some heights.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF
Sales Force Park 5 by Hannah Kaminsky, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Melbourne










Photo by @Wilko


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

HongKong 香港 (221026)i13p by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------

